# Asus P67 Series Information Thread (drivers, BIOSes, overclocking, reviews) **UPDATED 4/22**



## SimpleTech

*What's Changed?*



Spoiler: click here for recent changes



*4/22:*

Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.71 (6.01.6886)




Troubleshooting


FAQ (credit to Korlus and others)
Tools to flash and recover BIOS on ASUS P8xxx boards (FD44Editor, FTK)
Asus BIOSes with updated RAID ROM
[How-to] Flashing NEC/RENESAS USB 3.0 uPD720200/uPD720200A firmware
[How-to] Downgrade ASUS UEFI BIOS
[How-to] Update Intel ME Firmware
[How-to] Update Intel RAID Option ROM
P8P67 Series Overclocking Guide (credit to the several Asus reps who put it together)
Click here for a huge, detailed product specification guide.
Possible fixes for those having booting issues:



Spoiler: Fix #1



Quote:


> *Clear RTC RAM procedure*
> 
> Turn OFF the computer and unplug the power cord.
> Move the jumper cap from pins 1-2 (default) to pins 2-3. Keep the cap on pins 2-3 for about 5-10 seconds, then move the cap back to pins 1-2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plug the power cord and turn ON the computer.
> Hold down the "Del" key during the boot process and enter BIOS setup to re-enter data.
> *If the steps above do not help, remove the onboard battery and move the jumper again to clear the CMOS RTC RAM data. After the CMOS clearance, reinstall the battery.








Spoiler: Fix #2



http://www.hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1036726695&postcount=1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC_Seer*
> Some of you may have been experiencing a double POST on your P8P67 series motherboard whereupon after powering on the system from a cold boot, the board will power on and then immediately reset itself before it actually POSTs and shows any display on the screen. I'll explain the fix below and give some information about why this happens.
> First, I would like to stress the importance of flashing the BIOS to the latest BIOS revision as listed on our support website, http://support.asus.com/download. You can access the ASUS EZ Flash tool from within the UEFI (advanced options, tools) to flash the BIOS from any removable device such as a USB flash drive.
> 
> From time to time we needed to implement full resets in order to maintain stability due to the architecture of the Sandy Bridge platform. For instance, the system may require one full reset when the PCH power has been cut during S5 power state. To fix the most common additional reset (double POST when powering on from off state), enter UEFI BIOS -> go to 'Advanced' tab -> go down to 'APM', press Enter -> enable the "Power on by PCIe." function. Then press F10 to save & exit. After save & exit, let the system boot into Windows or other OS, then perform a proper shutdown: Start button -> Shut down. You will no longer have the double POST. We will fix this in an upcoming BIOS release.






Comparison Charts







*P8P67-M*


Spoiler: >>>



Quote:


> PRODUCT LINK
> 
> Manual / Memory QVL List
> 
> BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: (Rev 3.0)
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3608
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3608 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve compatibility with Windows 8 OS.
> - Improve system stability.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> - Fixed Nvidia GTX 680 hang when running with UEFI driver.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3603
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3603 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve compatibility with Windows 8 OS.
> - Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3602
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3602 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1701
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1701 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1501
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1501 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve memory compatibility
> - Improve system stability
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1002
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1002 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Fix function "AC Power Loss" failure issue in some conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0901
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0901 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Fix system hang if the HDD is NTFS format and the allocation unit size is not 4096 bytes.
> - Fix Bitlocker function fail on Drive C.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0805
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0805 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Add item "Wait For 'F1' If Error" to skip "Press F1......".
> - Fixed Crashfree fail when Memory above 4G.
> 
> 
> 
> Internal Beta Version 0503
> 
> Version 0408
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0408 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Remove "Chassis Fan 2 Speed" in Monitor.
> - Improve System Stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0404
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0404 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Iniital release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chipset
> 
> Intel INF Driver: 9.4.0.1017
> Intel Management Engine Driver: 9.0.1.1333
> Intel Management Engine Firmware: 8.1.30.1350
> Audio
> 
> Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.71 (6.01.6886)
> Lan
> 
> Realtek Gigabit Ethernet Driver
> Windows 7 - 7.069.0304.2013
> Windows 8 - 8.012.0304.2013
> 
> USB 3.0
> 
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Driver: 1.16.2.0
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Firmware: 120816_02_02_6D
> SATA
> 
> Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver: 12.5.0.1066
> Utilities
> 
> *AI Suite II*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Update 1.01.02
> DrvResource
> EPU-6 1.02.10
> FAN Xpert 1.00.37
> ImageResource
> Matrix 1.02.22
> MyLogo 1.01.16
> Probe II 1.00.29
> System Information 1.00.22
> TurboV EVO 1.00.68






*P8P67-M PRO*


Spoiler: >>>



Quote:


> PRODUCT LINK
> 
> Manual / Memory QVL List
> 
> BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: (Rev 3.0)
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3608
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3608 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve compatibility with Windows 8 OS.
> - Improve system stability.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> - Fixed Nvidia GTX 680 hang when running with UEFI driver.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3603
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3603 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve compatibility with Windows 8 OS.
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3602
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3602 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1004
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1004 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1002
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1002 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB keyboards.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0901
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0901 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve memory compatibility
> - Improve system stability
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0720
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0720 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - 2.2TB or larger HDD can be supported under RAID mode.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0713
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0713 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Fix function "AC Power Loss" failure issue in some conditions.
> - Fixed some PCIE cards will down to GEN1 after S3 on PCIEx16 slot.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0709
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0709 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Fixed system hang if the HDD is NTFS format and the allocation unit size is not 4096 bytes.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0708
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0708 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Fix crashfree maybe fail when bios upgrade.
> - Added Print Screen help string.
> 
> 
> 
> Internal Beta Version 0601
> 
> Internal Beta Version 0414
> 
> Version 0413
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0413 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Fix Blue Screen of Death when plug Graphics card installed into pciex16_2.
> 
> 
> 
> Internal Beta Version 0404
> 
> 
> 
> Chipset
> 
> Intel INF Driver: 9.4.0.1017
> Intel Management Engine Driver: 9.0.2.1345
> Intel Management Engine Firmware: 8.1.30.1350
> Audio
> 
> Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.71 (6.01.6886)
> Lan
> 
> Realtek Gigabit Ethernet Driver
> Windows 7 - 7.069.0304.2013
> Windows 8 - 8.012.0304.2013
> 
> USB 3.0
> 
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Driver: 1.16.2.0
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Firmware: 120816_02_02_6D
> SATA
> 
> Marvell SATA Controller Driver: 1.2.0.1032
> Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver: 12.5.0.1066
> Utilities
> 
> *AI Suite II*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Update 1.01.03
> DrvResource
> EPU-6 1.02.10
> FAN Xpert 1.00.41
> ImageResource
> Matrix 1.02.22
> MyLogo 1.01.18
> Probe II 1.00.29
> System Information 1.00.22
> TurboV EVO 1.00.80






*P8P67*


Spoiler: >>>



Quote:


> REV 3.0 PRODUCT LINK / REV 3.1 PRODUCT LINK
> 
> Manual - REV 3.0 / REV 3.1
> Memory QVL List 1 | List 2 | List 3
> 
> BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: (Rev 3.0)
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3602
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3602 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> - Fixed Nvidia GTX 680 hang when running with UEFI driver.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3509
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3509 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> - Fixed Nvidia GTX 680 hang when running with UEFI driver.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3301
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3301 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3207
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3207 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 2303
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2303 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 2103
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2103 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 2001
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2001 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Enable support for Next Gen 22nm Processor.
> 
> 
> 
> Beta Version 1850
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1850 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1704
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1704 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve S4 resume support under GPT boot configuration.
> - Improve EPU support for new CPUs.
> - Improve USB compatibility.
> - Improve PCIE RAID card compatibility.
> - Improve S3 resume support when using high frequency DRAM.
> - Enable support of IRST 10.5.x.
> - Change CPU temperature display from Tjunction to Tcase.
> 
> 
> 
> Beta Version 1608
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1608 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Enhance support for Game Port on old audio cards.
> - Enhance SATA compatibility.
> - Enhance mouse/keyboard support under UEFI.
> - Enhance USB2.0 / 3.0 legacy support.
> - Enhance PCIE compatibility.
> - Enable support of CAS = 4 DDRIII-1333 modules.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1503
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1503 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Display warning message when press F12 and there is no usb flash plug in.
> - Fixed the TPM setup item displays abnormally after load-default .
> - Fixed the CPU/turbo ratio is wrong after clear CMOS.
> - Fix mouse cursor may be drift if there is a joystick plug in.
> - Fixed that xhci legacy support function fail if there is another PCIE usb3.0 addon card on the system.
> - Change the maximum value of CPU (turbo)ratio to 1-core maximum turbo ratio.
> 
> 
> 
> Internal Beta Version 1506
> 
> Version 1401
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1401 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Increase Hardware Compatibility.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1305
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1305 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Enable the display of Intel PCH revision BIOS Setup Screen for the ease of recognition for B3 stepping chipset.
> - Enable support for ROG BIOS Print.
> - Enhance SAS card compatibility.
> - Enhance auto rule for better performance.
> - Support new version AI Suite II (must work with new AI Suite II).
> - Enable support for onboard Bluetooth disable capability.
> - Enable support of "Wait For 'F1' If Error" option to allow user to ignore BIOS warnings during POST.
> 
> 
> 
> Internal Beta Version 1302
> 
> Version 1204
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1204 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Reduce boot time if clear RTC.
> 
> 
> 
> Internal Beta Version 1253
> 
> Beta Version 1053
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1053 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Enable support of "Internal PLL Overvoltage" item to allow better CPU Turbo Ratio overclock capability with D2 Stepping processors.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1003
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1003 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Update CPU ratio item to allow automatic activation of Intel Turbo Boost when CPU Ratio is above the Intel specification.
> - Enhance PCH native SATA performance.
> - Enhance USB 3.0 / PCIE performance.
> - Enhance USB 3.0 compatibility under BIOS setup screen.
> - Enhance USB compatibility.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0804
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0804 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - First Released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: (Rev 3.1)
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3602
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3602 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3510
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3510 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> - Fixed Nvidia GTX 680 hang when running with UEFI driver.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3207
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3207 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 2302
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2302 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 2103
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2103 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 2001
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2001 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Enable support for Next Gen 22nm Processor.
> 
> 
> 
> Beta Version 1850
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1850 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1704
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1704 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve S4 resume support under GPT boot configuration.
> - Improve EPU support for new CPUs.
> - Improve USB compatibility.
> - Improve PCIE RAID card compatibility.
> - Improve S3 resume support when using high frequency DRAM.
> - Enable support of IRST 10.5.x.
> - Change CPU temperature display from Tjunction to Tcase.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0105 (REV 3.1)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0105 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - First release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chipset
> 
> Intel INF Driver: 9.4.0.1017
> Intel Management Engine Driver: 9.0.2.1345
> Intel Management Engine Firmware: 8.1.30.1350
> Audio
> 
> Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.71 (6.01.6886)
> Lan
> 
> Realtek Gigabit Ethernet Driver
> Windows 7 - 7.069.0304.2013
> Windows 8 - 8.012.0304.2013
> 
> Bluetooth
> 
> Atheros AR3011 Bluetooth Driver/Suite
> Windows 7/8 - 7.4.0.160
> 
> USB 3.0
> 
> (REV 3.0) NEC USB 3.0 Driver: 2.1.39.0
> (REV 3.1) ASMedia USB 3.0 Driver: 1.16.2.0
> (REV 3.1) ASMedia USB 3.0 Firmware: 120816_02_02_6D
> SATA
> 
> JMicron JMB36X Controller Driver: 1.17.65.11
> Marvell SATA Controller Driver: 1.2.0.1032
> Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver: 12.5.0.1066
> Utilities
> 
> *AI Suite II*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AI Charger 1.00.06
> Asus Update 1.02.03
> DIGI+ VRM 1.00.31
> EPU-6 1.02.16
> FAN Xpert+ 1.00.46
> Matrix 1.02.45
> MyLogo 1.01.18
> Probe II 1.00.29
> System Information 1.00.29
> TurboV EVO 1.01.18
> USB 3.0 Boost 1.02.06






*P8P67 LX*


Spoiler: >>>



Quote:


> PRODUCT LINK (unavailable)
> 
> Manual / Memory QVL / Device QVL
> 
> BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3608
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3608 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve compatibility with Windows 8 OS.
> - Improve system stability.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> - Fixed Nvidia GTX 680 hang when running with UEFI driver.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3603
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3603 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve compatibility with Windows 8 OS.
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3602
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3602 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0404
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0404 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0402
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0402 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve memory compatibility
> - Improve system stability
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0305
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0305 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - First release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chipset
> 
> Intel INF Driver: 9.4.0.1017
> Intel Management Engine Driver: 9.0.2.1345
> Intel Management Engine Firmware: 8.1.30.1350
> Audio
> 
> Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.71 (6.01.6886)
> Lan
> 
> Realtek Gigabit Ethernet Driver
> Windows 7 - 7.069.0304.2013
> Windows 8 - 8.012.0304.2013
> 
> USB 3.0
> 
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Driver: 1.16.2.0
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Firmware: 120816_02_02_6D
> SATA
> 
> Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver: 12.5.0.1066
> Utilities
> 
> *AI Suite II*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AI Charger+ 1.00.06
> Asus Update 1.02.03
> DrvResource
> EPU-6 1.02.10
> FAN Xpert 1.00.41
> ImageResource
> Matrix 1.02.22
> MyLogo 1.01.18
> Probe II 1.00.29
> System Information 1.00.22
> TurboV EVO 1.00.80






*P8P67 LE*


Spoiler: >>>



Quote:


> PRODUCT LINK
> 
> Manual / Memory QVL List
> 
> BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: (Rev 3.0)
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3608
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3608 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> - Fixed Nvidia GTX 680 hang when running with UEFI driver.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3603
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3603 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve compatibility with Windows 8 OS.
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3602
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3602 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1104
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1104 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1101
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1101 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve memory compatibility
> - Improve system stability
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1013
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1013 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Enhance support for Game Port on old audio cards.
> - Enhance SATA compatibility.
> - Enhance mouse/keyboard support under UEFI.
> - Enhance USB2.0 / 3.0 legacy support.
> - Enhance PCIE compatibility.
> - Enable support of CAS = 4 DDRIII-1333 modules.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1011
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1011 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Fixed some cards will down to GEN1 after S3.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1003
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1003 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Support F12 hot key in BIOS Setup.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0709
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0709 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Update Asus SPD information in Setup.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0701
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0701 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Initial release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chipset
> 
> Intel INF Driver: 9.4.0.1017
> Intel Management Engine Driver: 9.0.2.1345
> Intel Management Engine Firmware: 8.1.30.1350
> Audio
> 
> Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.71 (6.01.6886)
> Lan
> 
> Realtek Gigabit Ethernet Driver
> Windows 7 - 7.069.0304.2013
> Windows 8 - 8.012.0304.2013
> 
> USB 3.0
> 
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Driver: 1.16.2.0
> ASMedia USB 3.0 Firmware: 120816_02_02_6D
> SATA
> 
> Marvell SATA Controller Driver: 1.2.0.1032
> Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver: 12.5.0.1066
> Utilities
> 
> *AI Suite II*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Update 1.01.02
> DrvResource
> EPU-6 1.02.10
> FAN Xpert 1.00.37
> ImageResource
> Matrix 1.02.22
> MyLogo 1.01.16
> Probe II 1.00.29
> System Information 1.00.22
> TurboV EVO 1.00.68






*P8P67 PRO*


Spoiler: >>>



Quote:


> REV 3.0 PRODUCT LINK / REV 3.1 PRODUCT LINK
> 
> Manual - REV 3.0 / REV 3.1
> Device QVL List / Memory QVL List 1 | List 2
> 
> BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: (Rev 3.0)
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3602
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3602 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> - Fixed Nvidia GTX 680 hang when running with UEFI driver.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3207
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3207 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 2303
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2303 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 2103
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2103 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 2001
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2001 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Enable support for Next Gen 22nm Processor.
> 
> 
> 
> Beta Version 1850
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1850 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1704
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1704 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve S4 resume support under GPT boot configuration.
> - Improve EPU support for new CPUs.
> - Improve USB compatibility.
> - Improve PCIE RAID card compatibility.
> - Improve S3 resume support when using high frequency DRAM.
> - Enable support of IRST 10.5.x.
> - Change CPU temperature display from Tjunction to Tcase.
> 
> 
> 
> Beta Version 1606
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1606 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Enhance support for Game Port on old audio cards.
> - Enhance SATA compatibility.
> - Enhance mouse/keyboard support under UEFI.
> - Enhance USB2.0 / 3.0 legacy support.
> - Enhance PCIE compatibility.
> - Enable support of CAS = 4 DDRIII-1333 modules.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1502
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1502 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Fix system maybe hang if the NEC Chip F/W is broken.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1305
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1305 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Enable the display of Intel PCH revision BIOS Setup Screen for the ease of recognition for B3 stepping chipset.
> - Enable support for ROG BIOS Print
> - Enhance SAS card compatibility
> - Enhance auto rule for better performance.
> - Support new version AI-SuiteII(must work with new AI-SuiteII)
> - Enable support for onboard Bluetooth disable capability.
> - Enable support of "Wait For 'F1' If Error" option to allow user to ignore BIOS warnings during POST.
> 
> 
> 
> Internal Beta Version 1302
> 
> Internal Beta Version 1253
> 
> Version 1204
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1204 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Reduce boot time if clear RTC.
> 
> 
> 
> Beta Version 1053
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1053 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Enable support of "Internal PLL Overvoltage" item to allow better CPU Turbo Ratio overclock capability with D2 Stepping processors.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1003
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1003 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Update CPU ratio item to allow automatic activation of Intel Turbo Boost when CPU Ratio is above the Intel specification.
> - Enhance PCH native SATA performance.
> - Enhance USB 3.0 / PCIE performance.
> - Enhance USB 3.0 compatibility under BIOS setup screen.
> - Enhance USB compatibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 0804
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0804 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> First Release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: (Rev 3.1)
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3602
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3602 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve compatibility with Windows 8 OS.
> - Improve system stability.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> - Fixed Nvidia GTX 680 hang when running with UEFI driver.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3207
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3207 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 2302
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2302 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 2103
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2103 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 2001
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2001 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Enable support for Next Gen 22nm Processor.
> 
> 
> 
> Beta Version 1850
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1850 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1704
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1704 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - 2.2TB or larger HDD can be supported under RAID mode.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0105
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0105 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - First release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chipset
> 
> Intel INF Driver: 9.4.0.1017
> Intel Management Engine Driver: 9.0.2.1345
> Intel Management Engine Firmware: 8.1.30.1350
> Audio
> 
> Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.71 (6.01.6886)
> Lan
> 
> Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver: 18.2
> Bluetooth
> 
> Atheros AR3011 Bluetooth Driver/Suite
> Windows 7/8 - 7.4.0.160
> 
> USB 3.0
> 
> (REV 3.0) NEC USB 3.0 Driver: 2.1.39.0
> (REV 3.1) ASMedia USB 3.0 Driver: 1.16.2.0
> SATA
> 
> JMicron JMB36X Controller Driver: 1.17.65.11
> Marvell SATA Controller Driver: 1.2.0.1032
> Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver: 12.5.0.1066
> Utilities
> 
> *AI Suite II*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AI Charger 1.00.06
> Asus Update 1.02.03
> DIGI+ VRM 1.00.31
> EPU-6 1.02.16
> FAN Xpert+ 1.00.46
> Matrix 1.02.45
> MyLogo 1.01.18
> Probe II 1.00.29
> System Information 1.00.29
> TurboV EVO 1.01.18
> USB 3.0 Boost 1.02.06






*P8P67 EVO*


Spoiler: >>>



Quote:


> PRODUCT LINK
> 
> Manual / Device QVL List / Memory QVL List 1 | List 2
> 
> BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: (Rev 3.0)
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3602
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3602 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> - Fixed Nvidia GTX 680 hang when running with UEFI driver.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3207
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3207 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 2302
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2302 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 2103
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2103 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 2001
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2001 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Enable support for Next Gen 22nm Processor.
> 
> 
> 
> Beta Version 1850
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1850 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1704
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1704 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve S4 resume support under GPT boot configuration.
> - Improve EPU support for new CPUs.
> - Improve USB compatibility.
> - Improve PCIE RAID card compatibility.
> - Improve S3 resume support when using high frequency DRAM.
> - Enable support of IRST 10.5.x.
> - Change CPU temperature display from Tjunction to Tcase.
> 
> 
> 
> Beta Version 1606
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1606 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Enhance support for Game Port on old audio cards.
> - Enhance SATA compatibility.
> - Enhance mouse/keyboard support under UEFI.
> - Enhance USB2.0 / 3.0 legacy support.
> - Enhance PCIE compatibility.
> - Enable support of CAS = 4 DDRIII-1333 modules.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1502
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1502 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Fix the CPU/turbo ratio is wrong after clear CMOS.
> - Fix mouse cursor may be drift if there is a joystick plug in.
> - Fix that xhci legacy support function fail if there is another PCIE usb3.0 addon card on the system.
> - Improve TPU's algorithm to bring better performance on some CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1305
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1305 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Enable the display of Intel PCH revision BIOS Setup Screen for the ease of recognition for B3 stepping chipset.
> - Enable support for ROG BIOS Print.
> - Enhance SAS card compatibility.
> - Enhance auto rule for better performance.
> - Support new version AI Suite II (must work with new AI Suite II).
> - Enable support for onboard Bluetooth disable capability.
> - Enable support of "Wait For 'F1' If Error" option to allow user to ignore BIOS warnings during POST.
> 
> 
> 
> Internal Beta Version 1302
> 
> Internal Beta Version 1253
> 
> Version 1204
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1204 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Reduce boot time if clear RTC.
> 
> 
> 
> Beta Version 1053
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1053 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Enable support of "Internal PLL Overvoltage" item to allow better CPU Turbo Ratio overclock capability with D2 Stepping processors.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1003
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1003 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Update CPU ratio item to allow automatic activation of Intel Turbo Boost when CPU Ratio is above the Intel specification.
> - Enhance PCH native SATA performance.
> - Enhance USB 3.0 / PCIE performance.
> - Enhance USB 3.0 compatibility under BIOS setup screen.
> - Enhance USB compatibility.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0804
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0804 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - First Released.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chipset
> 
> Intel INF Driver: 9.4.0.1017
> Intel Management Engine Driver: 9.0.2.1345
> Intel Management Engine Firmware: 8.1.30.1350
> Audio
> 
> Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.71 (6.01.6886)
> Lan
> 
> Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver: 18.2
> Realtek Gigabit Ethernet Driver
> Windows 7 - 7.069.0304.2013
> Windows 8 - 8.012.0304.2013
> 
> Bluetooth
> 
> Atheros AR3011 Bluetooth Driver/Suite
> Windows 7/8 - 7.4.0.160
> 
> USB 3.0
> 
> NEC USB 3.0 Driver: 2.1.39.0
> SATA
> 
> JMicron JMB36X Controller Driver: 1.17.65.11
> Marvell SATA Controller Driver: 1.2.0.1032
> Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver: 12.5.0.1066
> Utilities
> 
> *AI Suite II*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AI Charger 1.00.06
> AsusUpdate 1.02.03
> DIGI+ VRM 1.00.31
> EPU-6 1.02.16
> FAN Xpert+ 1.00.46
> Matrix 1.02.45
> MyLogo 1.01.18
> Probe II 1.00.29
> System Information 1.00.29
> TurboV EVO 1.01.18
> USB 3.0 Boost 1.02.06






*P8P67 DELUXE*


Spoiler: >>>



Quote:


> PRODUCT LINK
> 
> Manual / Device QVL List / Memory QVL List 1 | List 2
> 
> BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: (Rev 3.0)
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3602
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3602 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> - Fixed Nvidia GTX 680 hang when running with UEFI driver.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3509
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3509 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> - Fixed Nvidia GTX 680 hang when running with UEFI driver.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3207
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3207 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 2302
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2302 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 2103
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2103 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Internal Beta Version 2101
> 
> Version 2001
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2001 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Enable support for Next Gen 22nm Processor.
> 
> 
> 
> Beta Version 1850
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1850 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Beta Version 1703
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1703 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve DRAM compatibility.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1702
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1702 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - 2.2TB or larger HDD can be supported under RAID mode. (Need to install Intel Rapid Storage Technology 10.5 version driver first)
> 
> 
> 
> Beta Version 1606
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1606 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Enhance support for Game Port on old audio cards.
> - Enhance SATA compatibility.
> - Enhance mouse/keyboard support under UEFI.
> - Enhance USB2.0 / 3.0 legacy support.
> - Enhance PCIE compatibility.
> - Enable support of CAS = 4 DDRIII-1333 modules.
> 
> 
> 
> Internal Beta Version 1505
> 
> Version 1503
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1503 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system compatibility.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1502
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1502 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Fix system maybe hang if the NEC Chip F/W is broken.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1305
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1305 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Enable the display of Intel PCH revision BIOS Setup Screen for the ease of recognition for B3 stepping chipset.
> - Enable support for ROG BIOS Print.
> - Enhance SAS card compatibility.
> - Enhance auto rule for better performance.
> - Support new version AI Suite II (must work with new AI Suite II).
> - Enable support for onboard Bluetooth disable capability.
> - Enable support of "Wait For 'F1' If Error" option to allow user to ignore BIOS warnings during POST.
> 
> 
> 
> Internal Beta Version 1302
> 
> Internal Beta Version 1253
> 
> Version 1204
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1204 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Reduce boot time if clear RTC.
> 
> 
> 
> Beta Version 1053
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1053 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Enable support of "Internal PLL Overvoltage" item to allow better CPU Turbo Ratio overclock capability with D2 Stepping processors.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1003
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1003 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Update CPU ratio item to allow automatic activation of Intel Turbo Boost when CPU Ratio is above the Intel specification.
> - Enhance PCH native SATA performance.
> - Enhance USB 3.0 / PCIE performance.
> - Enhance USB 3.0 compatibility under BIOS setup screen.
> - Enhance USB compatibility.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0804
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0804 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - First release BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chipset
> 
> Intel INF Driver: 9.4.0.1017
> Intel Management Engine Driver: 9.0.2.1345
> Intel Management Engine Firmware: 8.1.30.1350
> Audio
> 
> Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.71 (6.01.6886)
> Lan
> 
> Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver: 18.2
> Realtek Gigabit Ethernet Driver
> Windows 7 - 7.069.0304.2013
> Windows 8 - 8.012.0304.2013
> 
> Bluetooth
> 
> Atheros AR3011 Bluetooth Driver/Suite
> Windows 7/8 - 7.4.0.160
> 
> USB 3.0
> 
> NEC USB 3.0 Driver: 2.1.39.0
> SATA
> 
> JMicron JMB36X Controller Driver: 1.17.65.11
> Marvell SATA Controller Driver: 1.2.0.1032
> Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver: 12.5.0.1066
> Utilities
> 
> *AI Suite II*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AI Charger 1.00.06
> AsusUpdate 1.02.03
> DIGI+ VRM 1.00.31
> EPU-6 1.02.16
> FAN Xpert+ 1.00.46
> Matrix 1.02.45
> MyLogo 1.01.18
> Probe II 1.00.29
> System Information 1.00.29
> TurboV EVO 1.01.18
> USB 3.0 Boost 1.02.06






*SABERTOOTH P67*


Spoiler: >>>



Quote:


> PRODUCT LINK
> 
> Manual / Device QVL List / Memory QVL List 1 | List 2
> 
> BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: (Rev 3.0)
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3602
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3602 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve compatibility with Windows 8 OS.
> - Improve system stability.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> - Fixed Nvidia GTX 680 hang when running with UEFI driver.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3302
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3302 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3209
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3209 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 2302
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2302 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 2103
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2103 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 2001
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2001 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Enable support for Next Gen 22nm Processor.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1904
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1904 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve memory compatibility
> - Improve system stability
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Beta Version 1850
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1850 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1801
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1801 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - 2.2TB or larger HDD can be supported under RAID mode. Need to install Intel Rapid Storage Technology 10.5 first.
> 
> 
> 
> Beta Version 1606
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1606 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Enhance support for Game Port on old audio cards.
> - Enhance SATA compatibility.
> - Enhance mouse/keyboard support under UEFI.
> - Enhance USB2.0 / 3.0 legacy support.
> - Enhance PCIE compatibility.
> - Enable support of CAS = 4 DDR3-1333 modules.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1502
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1502 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Enhance USB input device compatibility under UEFI interface.
> - Enhance XHCI Legacy support.
> - TPU firmware updated to enhance the effect of TPU on some processors.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1305
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1305 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Enable the display of Intel PCH revision BIOS Setup Screen for the ease of recognition for B3 stepping chipset.
> - Enable support for ROG BIOS Print.
> - Enhance SAS card compatibility.
> - Enhance auto rule for better performance.
> - Enable AI Suite II to be installed under OS license activated by third party software.
> - Enable support for onboard Bluetooth disable capability.
> - Enable support of "Wait For 'F1' If Error" option to allow user to ignore BIOS warnings during POST.
> - Enable support for TurboV EVO module inside AI Suite II.
> 
> 
> 
> Internal Beta Version 1253
> 
> Version 1204
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1204 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Internal Beta Version 1053
> 
> Version 1003
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1003 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Update CPU ratio item to allow automatic activation of Intel Turbo Boost when CPU Ratio is above the Intel specification.
> - Enhance PCH native SATA performance.
> - Enhance USB 3.0 / PCIE performance.
> - Enhance USB 3.0 compatibility under BIOS setup screen.
> - Enhance USB compatibility.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0901
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0901 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - First release BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chipset
> 
> Intel INF Driver: 9.4.0.1017
> Intel Management Engine Driver: 9.0.2.1345
> Intel Management Engine Firmware: 8.1.30.1350
> Audio
> 
> Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.71 (6.01.6886)
> Lan
> 
> Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver: 18.2
> USB 3.0
> 
> NEC USB 3.0 Driver: 2.1.39.0
> SATA
> 
> JMicron JMB36X Controller Driver: 1.17.65.11
> Marvell SATA Controller Driver: 1.2.0.1032
> Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver: 12.5.0.1066
> Utilities
> 
> *AI Suite II*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AI Charger 1.00.06
> AsusUpdate 1.02.03
> DIGI+ VRM 1.00.31
> EPU-6 1.02.16
> FAN Xpert+ 1.00.46
> Matrix 1.02.45
> MyLogo 1.01.18
> Probe II 1.00.29
> System Information 1.00.29
> TurboV EVO 1.01.18
> USB 3.0 Boost 1.02.06






*P8P67 WS Revolution*


Spoiler: >>>



Quote:


> PRODUCT LINK
> 
> Manual / Memory QVL List
> 
> BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: (Rev 3.0)
> 
> 
> 
> Version 2105
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2105 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Show DRAM frequency on EZsetup.
> - Correct CPU speed at CPU information.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> [Note]
> 
> Please noted that MB need to install Sandy Bridge CPU to upgrade BIOS from 1503 to 2xxx.
> Please noted that BIOS need to flash twice to upgrade completely, attachment SOP for your reference.
> Please noted that the later BIOS of 2xxx supports only MBs of B3 stepping. If you have B1, B2 stepping MB on hand, please issue RMA for replacement, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Version 2003
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2003 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Show DRAM frequency on EZsetup.
> - Correct CPU speed at CPU information.
> 
> [Note]
> 
> Please noted that BIOS need to flash twice to upgrade completely.
> After flashing BIOS twice, pls make sure the ME version already upgrade to 8.0.2.1410. User can find the related info on Main page under Advanced mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1503
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1503 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Always set Window Boot Manager to boot option #1 after update BIOS.
> - Modify ASUS board string "ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC."
> - Fixed the usb mouse can't work under DOS.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1402
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1402 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Update the MRC revision to 1.2.2.
> - Update German string of "Save changes & reset".
> - Fixed USB Keyboard 3R-FKB3010UBK can't work issue.
> - Support Ivy Bridge CPU and PCIE gen3.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1302
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1302 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Change the default value of item "Phase Control" to "Standard" from "Extreme".
> - Update RAID option rom to support 3TB HDD.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1202
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1202 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Add new module to support DOS tool "SCEDOS".
> - Increase Hardware Compatible Version.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1103
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1103 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Reduce boot time if clear RTC in CMOS.
> - Update ME firmware to version 1197.
> 
> 
> 
> Internal Beta Version 1253
> 
> Internal Beta Version 1007
> 
> Internal Beta Version 1053
> 
> Version 0804
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0804 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Shorten response time of pressed-key with USB Keyboard.
> - Update Memory OK display rule for BCLK.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0604
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0604 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> First release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chipset
> 
> Intel INF Driver: 9.4.0.1017
> Intel Management Engine Driver: 9.0.2.1345
> Intel Management Engine Firmware: 8.1.30.1350
> Audio
> 
> Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.71 (6.01.6886)
> Lan
> 
> Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver: 18.2
> USB 3.0
> 
> NEC USB 3.0 Driver: 2.1.39.0
> SATA
> 
> Marvell SATA Controller Driver: 1.2.0.1032
> Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver: 12.5.0.1066
> Utilities
> 
> *AI Suite II*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AI Charger 1.00.06
> Asus Update 1.02.03
> DIGI+ VRM 1.00.31
> EPU-6 1.02.16
> FAN Xpert+ 1.00.46
> Matrix 1.02.45
> MyLogo 1.01.18
> Probe II 1.00.29
> System Information 1.00.29
> TurboV EVO 1.01.18
> USB 3.0 Boost 1.02.06






*Maximus IV Extreme*


Spoiler: >>>



Quote:


> PRODUCT LINK
> 
> Manual / Memory QVL List
> 
> BIOS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: (Rev 3.0)
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3603
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3603 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3510
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3510 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3211
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3211 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 3208
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 3208 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 2302
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2302 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> - Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 2105
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2105 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 2001
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 2001 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Enable support for Next Gen 22nm Processor.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1904
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1904 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> - Improve system stability.
> - Support new CPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> Internal Beta Version 1902
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1902 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - "Xtreme Tweaking" option for 3D01 in BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> Beta Version 1850
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1850 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Internal Beta Version 1596
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1596 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Fixed some bugs.
> 
> 
> 
> Internal Beta Version 1485
> 
> Beta Version 1409
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1409 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improved OC performance using Multipliers or Auto Overclocking.
> - Improved BCLK and DRAM OC capabilities when enabling the "Internal PLL Overvoltage" option in BIOS. Note - Sleep/Hibernate will not operate properly due to Intel Specs.
> - Improved USB compatibility, performance and UEFI fixes.
> - Minor Bug Fixes.
> - Adds EFI ROM flash back -> from one ROM to another -> to fix BCLK unable to change after failed flash.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1303
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1303 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve OC performance.
> - Enable CPU Multiplier upper limit to 59x for K series CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> Internal Beta Version 1298
> 
> Version 1204
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1204 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve USB3.0 compatibility.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 1101
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1101 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve memory compatibility.
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Internal Beta Version 1090
> 
> Internal Beta Version 1052
> 
> Internal Beta Version 0089
> 
> Internal Beta Version 0088
> 
> Internal Beta Version 0951
> 
> Internal Beta Version 0950
> 
> Version 0901
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0901 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Internal Beta Version 0066
> 
> Version 0802
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0802 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Improve Overclocking capability and system stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Internal Beta Version 0681
> 
> Internal Beta Version 0675
> 
> Internal Beta Version 0654
> 
> Internal Beta Version 0653
> 
> Internal Beta Version 0077
> 
> Internal Beta Version 0065
> 
> Internal Beta Version 0056
> 
> Version 0504
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0504 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - Update CPU ratio item to allow automatic activation of Intel Turbo Boost when CPU Ratio is above the Intel specification.
> - Enhance PCH native SATA performance.
> - Enhance USB 3.0 / PCIE performance.
> - Enhance USB 3.0 compatibility under BIOS setup screen.
> - Enhance USB compatibility.
> - Enhance PCIE compatibility.
> - Support print screen in setup Ez mode.
> 
> 
> 
> Version 0406
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 0406 changelog:
> 
> 
> 
> - First Release BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chipset
> 
> Intel INF Driver: 9.4.0.1017
> Intel Management Engine Driver: 9.0.2.1345
> Intel Management Engine Firmware: 8.1.30.1350
> Audio
> 
> Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.71 (6.01.6886)
> Lan
> 
> Intel Gigabit Ethernet Driver: 18.2
> Bluetooth
> 
> Toshiba Bluetooth Stack Driver: 9.10.00
> USB 3.0
> 
> NEC USB 3.0 Driver: 2.1.39.0
> SATA
> 
> JMicron JMB36X Controller Driver: 1.17.65.11
> Marvell SATA Controller Driver: 1.2.0.1032
> Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver: 12.5.0.1066
> Utilities
> 
> *AI Suite II*
> *ROG Connect Plus V1.00.10*
> *ROG Connect V1.04.10 Install Program*






Reviews

Legit Reviews - P8P67 and P8P67 Deluxe
Pro-Clockers - P8P67 Pro
Bjorn3D - P8P67 Deluxe and P8P67 Pro
Benchmark Reviews - P8P67 EVO
Benchmark Reviews - P8P67
HardwareZone - P8P67
Tom's Hardware - P8P67 Pro
PureOverclock - P8P67-M Pro, P8P67, P8P67 Pro, P8P67 Deluxe, and P8P67 WS Revolution
[H]ard|OCP - P8P67 WS Revolution
Ocaholic - P8P67 WS Revolution
bit-tech - P8P67
Clunk.org.uk - P8P67 Deluxe
Vortez - P8P67
Vortez - Sabertooth P67
Guru3D - Sabertooth P67
Overclock3D - Maximus IV Extreme
TechREACTION - Maximus IV Extreme
HardwareHeaven - Maximus IV Extreme
HardwareCanucks - P8P67 Pro (B3)
[H]ard|OCP - Sabertooth P67 (B3)
ThinkComputers - P8P67 WS Revolution (B3)
Vortez - Maximus IV Extreme (B3)
TechPowerUp! - P8P67 Pro (B3)
PureOverclock - Maximus IV Extreme (B3)
Overclockers - P8P67 WS Revolution (B3)
Overclockers - P8P67 Pro (B3)
PCMHz - Sabertooth P67
HardwareHeaven - Sabertooth P67 (B3)
HardwareMX - Sabertooth P67
Benchmark Reviews - Sabertooth P67 (B3)
3dnews - Sabertooth P67
PurePC - Sabertooth P67
PurePC - P8P67 Pro
Overclock3D - Sabertooth P67 (B3)
Ninja Lane - P8P67 (B3)
HardwareMX - P8P67
HardwareZone - Maximus IV Extreme (B3)


----------



## eddietandy

I'm wondering, does the Pro have the LED under the P67 chipset like the Deluxe? I'm guessing no since the heatsink is a bit different and doesn't have a transparent Asus logo.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

I wonder if a TRUE with 1156 mount will fit on the Deluxe board.


----------



## Robilar

Any one know if we should be still using the Microsoft default driver for SSD's, the Intel one or the one provided with the new board?


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;11949783*
> Any one know if we should be still using the Microsoft default driver for SSD's, the Intel one or the one provided with the new board?


+1 to this. I would like to know about that, too.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eddietandy;11946835*
> I'm wondering, does the Pro have the LED under the P67 chipset like the Deluxe? I'm guessing no since the heatsink is a bit different and doesn't have a transparent Asus logo.


Good question. There is no LED underneath the heatsink on the Pro model.









Not like it really matters though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;11949783*
> Any one know if we should be still using the Microsoft default driver for SSD's, the Intel one or the one provided with the new board?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02;11949864*
> +1 to this. I would like to know about that, too.


I would highly recommend using the one provide by Intel. The default, Microsoft driver, offers less performance and has better support for TRIM. In fact, I saw a nice decrease in loading times using the latest Intel driver.


----------



## Forsaken1

I installed Intels driver provided with the new board.

So far the P8P67 PRO(1053 bios) & 2500k is working well.Mobo likes to double post on certain changes made in bios.

4.8 @ 1.33v.No other adjustments for voltage.Will play around to see if i can reduce cpuv.

Heats up under linx(64 Gflops) quickly.Will get it under water soon and go for 5.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken1;11951097*
> I installed Intels driver provided with the new board.
> 
> So far the P8P67 PRO(1053 bios) & 2500k is working well.Mobo likes to double post on certain changes made in bios.
> 
> 4.8 @ 1.33v.No other adjustments for voltage.Will play around to see if i can reduce cpuv.
> 
> Heats up under linx(64 Gflops) quickly.Will get it under water soon and go for 5.


That makes me feel a little better as my UD4 was doing the same thing. Was wondering what was up with that.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;11950583*
> I would highly recommend using the one provide by Intel. The default, Microsoft driver, offers less performance and has better support for TRIM. In fact, I saw a nice decrease in loading times using the latest Intel driver.


Do I still get the TRIM with the intel driver?


----------



## gonX

Postan to subscribe. Bought a P8P67 PRO and a 2600K today.

Cooling hardware with LGA1156 support should support LGA1155 as well.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02;11960292*
> Do I still get the TRIM with the intel driver?


Yes.


----------



## ehpexs

My P8P67 comes in tomorrow, at which point I'll begin the daunting task of attempting to put OSX on it (so far people haven't had too much luck)


----------



## Forsaken1

Super pi runs on intel stock air cpu cooler.

Gets to warm under stress testing programs.Will hook up to water soon.
Mobo=P8P67 PRO.


----------



## TH3 original

planning on geting the pro version.

i am going to SLI 570gtx + 285gtx as physx

however i think that the usb connector at the very bottom will be too tall for my 285 to fit. can someone help me with this?


----------



## skwannabe

Man this thread saved my life!

The lan driver on Asus's website for the p67 pro lists the realtek driver not the intel one.

After googling around and trying to search for the driver on intel's website, I came to OCN and found this thread!

Serious thanks and REP+r


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH3 original;11965112*
> planning on geting the pro version.
> 
> i am going to SLI 570gtx + 285gtx as physx
> 
> however i think that the usb connector at the very bottom will be too tall for my 285 to fit. can someone help me with this?


The board comes with extenders for USB and front power/reset/LED headers. I think that if you don't use them, you can get away with using the bottom USB header.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skwannabe;11965124*
> Man this thread saved my life!
> 
> The lan driver on Asus's website for the p67 pro lists the realtek driver not the intel one.
> 
> After googling around and trying to search for the driver on intel's website, I came to OCN and found this thread!
> 
> Serious thanks and REP+r


You're welcome. I normally get all of my drivers from the manufacturer as oppose to the actual vendor as they rarely update their list of drivers.


----------



## TH3 original

i tested putting in the 285gtx on the bottommost slot on my friend's evga classified x58, however the usb plug gets in the way. But if i unplug the usb connector, it works jus fine.

I guess i'll only plug in the 285 when i need to, basically just for batman AA+AC. : )

but either way i think i'll be fine without front usb


----------



## skwannabe

Wow nothing but problems with Asus..

First they don't provide the correct drivers for lan and now I can't even update the bios with their utility which that provide. When I try to open it, gives me the following message:

"The version of this file is not compatible with the version if Windows you're running. Check your computer's system information to see whether you need an x86 or x64 version of the program, and then contact the software publisher."

I've tried all 32 and 64 bit version for windows 7 and windows vista.

Is there any other way to update the bios without their utility?

Another thing...

When I go into the bios, the screen is not scaling correctly. Is there a way to fix this? The screen is cut off so I can only see certain things. Is it because I'm connected to a TV via HDMI?

Thanks!


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skwannabe;11965636*
> Wow nothing but problems with Asus..
> 
> First they don't provide the correct drivers for lan and now I can't even update the bios with their utility which that provide. When I try to open it, gives me the following message:
> 
> "The version of this file is not compatible with the version if Windows you're running. Check your computer's system information to see whether you need an x86 or x64 version of the program, and then contact the software publisher."
> 
> I've tried all 32 and 64 bit version for windows 7 and windows vista.
> 
> Is there any other way to update the bios without their utility?


Try updating using EZ Flash (via BIOS).


----------



## Azazel

Yesterday I got a 2600k and P8P67 pro while my friend got the same mobo and a 2500k.

I thought it was amazing that after we put his bios sata into raid and rebooted, it automatically put his raid back together, booted into the windows install from his old hardware and started installing drivers for everything.

Can't wait for the rest of my stuff to come from newegg so I can build mine.


----------



## skwannabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;11965732*
> Try updating using EZ Flash (via BIOS).


Thanks.

I was able to flash the bios with using EZ flash in the bios. But the bios screen is still cut off..

Sigh.


----------



## nagle3092

Why isnt the P8P67-M and P8P67-M Pro included?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;11965837*
> Why isnt the P8P67-M and P8P67-M Pro included?


I'll include those. Give me a few minutes.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;11965926*
> I'll include those. Give me a few minutes.


Good call









Thanks BTW


----------



## AtomicFrost

This is a good thread, makes it easier to find what you need to download.









Have any of you had any issues / defects with your P8P67/ Pro / Deluxe / etc? It would be interesting to see if there are any common issues.


----------



## MDalton10

Damn burn.. I ordered the lower end one didn't notice it doesn't support SLi. Crap. Looks like my board will be for sale soon...


----------



## lightsout

How do I make it so the vcore drops down with the clock when its idle. Its stays what I set it in the bios.


----------



## gooddog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost;11965965*
> This is a good thread, makes it easier to find what you need to download.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you had any issues / defects with your P8P67/ Pro / Deluxe / etc? It would be interesting to see if there are any common issues.


Weird thing about the memory voltage setting.

I set it at 1.65 but it doesn't seem to want to stay there. It occassionally goes back to 1.5..

Anyone else see this?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11966074*
> how do i make it so the vcore drops down with the clock when its idle. Its stays what i set it in the bios.


eist.


----------



## lightsout

Thank you will try that tomorrow.

sent from tapatalk on android


----------



## kyle2194

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11966074*
> How do I make it so the vcore drops down with the clock when its idle. Its stays what I set it in the bios.


I think you have to leave the vcore voltage on offset mode for it to work.


----------



## ____

Is the AI suite thing worth installing? Seems that a lot of that stuff can be easily done with hwmonitor and cpuz and stuff like that and will only slow down boot times. the real time overclocking seems to be the only thing on there that seems useful.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;11967099*
> Is the AI suite thing worth installing? Seems that a lot of that stuff can be easily done with hwmonitor and cpuz and stuff like that and will only slow down boot times. the real time overclocking seems to be the only thing on there that seems useful.


I rarely/never install their software crap. Only slows down the computer or has a bunch of useless things running in the background.

If HWMonitor or AIDA64 don't monitor any of the voltages for my board, I guess I will install it. I'm hoping not.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazel;11965755*
> Yesterday I got a 2600k and P8P67 pro while my friend got the same mobo and a 2500k.
> 
> I thought it was amazing that after we put his bios sata into raid and rebooted, it automatically put his raid back together, booted into the windows install from his old hardware and started installing drivers for everything.
> 
> Can't wait for the rest of my stuff to come from newegg so I can build mine.


Me too. I'm waiting for my RAM which will come on Wednesday. Just got my Deluxe today and it looks sweet. I got the 2600k too from Microcenter.


----------



## Kold

Anyone know if that Maximus IV icon lights up? I read that it did, but I'd love to see what it looks like.


----------



## Xcrunner

You guys just installing all the drivers from the internet and not using the included cd?


----------



## lasalasa

What is the RAID/SSD driver for the P8P67 Evo?

Also, once I install Win7 on my PC, will it download the all of the drivers automatically? How is the process of installing driver work on Win7?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyle2194;11966821*
> I think you have to leave the vcore voltage on offset mode for it to work.


Ah I see, I will try that because I have eist on in 2 places and it still doesn't do anything.

Yes that is what did it thanks. Never really liked offset but I guess it makes sense if you key in the voltage that that is where it stays (in manual mode).


----------



## Al3xi

I bought i7 2600k two days ago,but i cant oc it ANYTHING








When im trying to save my oc (save and restart) system shutdown two times.
Do i need to update my bios and how can i do it?
When i enable turbo and trying to achieve 3,8 ghz,and when im saving changes it restart and shutdown again, then it is again normal 3.4ghz.








Sry for my bad english.
When i press oc button it oc it to 3.5ghz
Bios version:10.27.2010
Bios information:0402 x64


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcrunner;11968188*
> You guys just installing all the drivers from the internet and not using the included cd?


The drivers on the CD should be similar to those on Asus website, however, I've compiled a list of the latest updates. Product manufacturers rarely put the latest drivers on their website or stop after a while.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lasalasa;11968472*
> What is the RAID/SSD driver for the P8P67 Evo?
> 
> Also, once I install Win7 on my PC, will it download the all of the drivers automatically? How is the process of installing driver work on Win7?


If you're using RAID or a SSD on the Intel SATA ports (P67 PCH), that particular software/driver is needed.

You will need to install the drivers either off of the CD, Asus website, or here. The new P67 chipset isn't natively supported under Windows 7, so it needs a few updates to get some things recognized.


----------



## Infinite-Dev

I have the pro with a 2600k, but I'm waiting on my p/s and motherboard before I can boot it up. One question I had is how everyone has the onboard switches set (I dont have the manual in front of me, but I think they are for tcu/ecu?)


----------



## skwannabe

Quote:


> Make sure you DISABLE all of the following advanced CPU features (to stabilize multiplier and voltage):
> C1E-DISABLE (With some boards like ASUS please keep C1E, EIST, and C3/C6 enabled at the moment, MSI and Intel boards you can turn these things off, but I am guessing Asrock will need it on as well)
> EIST-DISABLE
> C3, C6 States-DISABLE
> CPU Thermal Monitor-DISABLE


From Sin0822's overclocking guide. Did anyone disable or enable the following?

Sigh my bios is still cut off. Even with the latest bios, didn't help.

When I'm trying to overclock also, the vcore isn't saving.. Even with F10.

I'm considering returning the pro for gigabyte ud4 or 5. I don't care about EFI at this point..


----------



## CreepyDan

I'm curious as to why newegg has combo deals with 1.65 ram, but from I read 1.5 is the recommended voltage. I almost pulled the trigger on this until I read that.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboD...t=Combo.585343

I'm aware you _can_ run 1.65...but would you?


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost*


This is a good thread, makes it easier to find what you need to download.









Have any of you had any issues / defects with your P8P67/ Pro / Deluxe / etc? It would be interesting to see if there are any common issues.


My first Deluxe posted the first few time and then started a self checking led cycle. After 7 hour trouble shooting it was the mobo itself. Returned it to microcenter and got a new p8p67 deluxe, No problem this time around.


----------



## Infinite-Dev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CreepyDan*


I'm curious as to why newegg has combo deals with 1.65 ram, but from I read 1.5 is the recommended voltage. I almost pulled the trigger on this until I read that.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboD...t=Combo.585343

I'm aware you _can_ run 1.65...but would you?


I ordered 1.65v ram. According to the mb manufacturers, this will not cause an issue. In fact, there manual includes several models of recommended 1.65v ram.

I get my ram tomorrow, and will let you know what I find.


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks for the post! This would help if i ever get a sabertooth p67 if i can find one for sale!


----------



## lightsout

Using offset voltage gives me kid of weird results, at 4.5ghz while running prime or linx it tops out at 1.28.

But when I run superpi it goes up to like 1.31

Strange as I figure linx would hammer it more requiring more volts.

Edit, lol so I ran linx, then played some black ops, all was well. Load up angry birds a bsod. wth


----------



## lightsout

double delete please


----------



## wedge

I've got a P8P67 + i7 2600 and having nothing but problems with it.

Problem 1: occasionally the machine won't post. Usually when it's a cold start. The Dram light is on solid, and the machine does not beep. A couple resets and it will finally start.

Problem 2: I can't update the bios. I'm using the EZ Flash utility from within the bios. No matter which new one I try to update to, it gives me the message: 
"The selected file is not a EFI Bios"


----------



## gig

Make sure you ram is in the recommended slots, A2 and B2. Try using the Asus AI to update your bios, I did it that way with no problems.


----------



## Porter_

great post SimpleTech, thanks for putting in the effort for the rest of us


----------



## puffsNasco

did anyone else rip off the metal thingie underneath the ps/2 port?


----------



## IceAero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11969835*
> Ah I see, I will try that because I have eist on in 2 places and it still doesn't do anything.
> 
> Yes that is what did it thanks. Never really liked offset but I guess it makes sense if you key in the voltage that that is where it stays (in manual mode).


Did this help your idle temps or what?

I'm just not sure what the advantage of lowering the voltage at idle is. I feel like a system would be more stable with the voltage not bouncing up and down with the cpu load, but maybe I'm crazy









I stuck mine at 1.35, which gives me 1.344 at idle and 1.360 at load with LLC on extreme.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;11984591*
> did anyone else rip off the metal thingie underneath the ps/2 port?


I'm pretty sure its to ground the board (or at least the I/O area), my P8P67-M pro has the same thing.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;11984591*
> did anyone else rip off the metal thingie underneath the ps/2 port?


i wanted to because it was preventing me from aligning the board with the mounts, while pressing it against the I/O shield. i left it in place and just worked the board into place. i believe it's nothing more than a 'spring' that applies pressure to the I/O shield to keep it in place.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;11984756*
> I'm pretty sure its to ground the board (or at least the I/O area), my P8P67-M pro has the same thing.


o crap.... is it bad that i ripped it off? the deluxe doesn't have it right?


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;11985168*
> o crap.... is it bad that i ripped it off? the deluxe doesn't have it right?


it's not a ground, your I/O shield is 'soft-backed' with padded foam


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_;11985141*
> i wanted to because it was preventing me from aligning the board with the mounts, while pressing it against the I/O shield. i left it in place and just worked the board into place. i believe it's nothing more than a 'spring' that applies pressure to the I/O shield to keep it in place.


yea that is the reason i ripped it off, cuz Q shield is POS, biggest POS ever, took me like half an hour to get the screws in, because i didn't want to push the board with that much force.

and i end up have to PUSH with my left hand and screw with my right trust me, so painful trust me


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_;11985186*
> it's not a ground, your I/O shield is 'soft-backed' with padded foam


The I/O shield snaps into your case so that little piece wouldn't make any difference in holding it in. Also I don't know about yours but mine is soft backed but it's definitely a thin metal covering it (like aluminum flaking?).


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;11985412*
> The I/O shield snaps into your case so that little piece wouldn't make any difference in holding it in. Also I don't know about yours but mine is soft backed but it's definitely a thin metal covering it (like aluminum flaking?).


mine has foams on the back of the i/o shield isn't that why the call it Q shield?

but anyone know if ripping that metal piece off will cause any problem?


----------



## rickyman0319

anyone here got supertalent memory work with asus motherboard?


----------



## Porter_

i've never had to reset the CMOS on a motherboard with a jumper-style reset. is this the correct procedure for resetting the CMOS?:

- power down the comp,
- move the jumper from the 2 pins on the left to the 2 pins on the right (middle pin is common)
- do not power the comp back on but let it sit for a couple seconds
- move the jumper back to the 2 pins on the left
- power the comp back on
- tada the CMOS is reset?

any input would be appreciated.


----------



## puffsNasco

i thought according to manual that memok reset the cmos?

btw the manual says nothing about the CLRTC jumper nothing, it says to refer to 2-26 which list a bunch of psus ;(


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;11986253*
> i thought according to manual that memok reset the cmos?
> 
> btw the manual says nothing about the CLRTC jumper nothing, it says to refer to 2-26 which list a bunch of psus ;(


yeah the manual seems like it was rushed. the memOK! button is to tune incompatible RAM to help with boot issues associated with RAM, as far as i know.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;11985882*
> mine has foams on the back of the i/o shield isn't that why the call it Q shield?
> 
> but anyone know if ripping that metal piece off will cause any problem?











You can see on the left side of the picture right behind the fan wire the shield and how it has that covering. I'm leaving it on just like I did when I had the Crosshair IV. But why they put that metal piece there I'm not sure but it had to be for a reason.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319;11986016*
> anyone here got supertalent memory work with asus motherboard?


I'll be able to let you know in a couple days once mine shows up.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;11986806*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see on the left side of the picture right behind the fan wire the shield and how it has that covering. I'm leaving it on just like I did when I had the Crosshair IV. But why they put that metal piece there I'm not sure but it had to be for a reason.
> 
> I'll be able to let you know in a couple days once mine shows up.


found out on asus forum that it's there to ground the board to prevent electrostatic charges and EMI. But deluxe doesn't have it, sabertooth doesn't either. But if it's just for grounding purposes, when i ripped it off it still has metal pieces on it so it's still contacting just less surface area.

Btw the foam is conductive according to asus forum:thumb:

and yes freaking asus board hates G.skill mems


----------



## Starbuck5000

Mate of mine just built a PC using the P8P67 it posts ok but when he goes into bios all he gets is a black screen with a mouse that won't work. PC is:

i5 2500k
4GB Corsair XMS3
AMD 6950(reference)
and ofc the P8P67


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;11987744*
> found out on asus forum that it's there to ground the board to prevent electrostatic charges and EMI. But deluxe doesn't have it, sabertooth doesn't either. But if it's just for grounding purposes, when i ripped it off it still has metal pieces on it so it's still contacting just less surface area.
> 
> Btw the foam is conductive according to asus forum:thumb:
> 
> and yes freaking asus board hates G.skill mems


i stand corrected. you got it right nagle3092


----------



## puffsNasco

i still can't believe i decided to rip it off last nite, i guess i was super angry at not being able to line up the mobo holes unless i push the board with all my might


----------



## Jayrock

Just installed my 2500k and p8p67-m pro. I didn't even reinstall windows.... just updated the chipset driver and its working great so far. Will fool around w/ it more tonight and tomorrow and post some results.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;11988292*
> i still can't believe i decided to rip it off last nite, i guess i was super angry at not being able to line up the mobo holes unless i push the board with all my might


It happens, but good rule of thumb to go by is if its there it might have a purpose. Dont worry about it to much though there should be plenty of contact area left.


----------



## Xcrunner

I noticed two things about the Asus motherboards. They have something called TPU and EPU. Are either of these things something I want to enable? I am new to all this


----------



## ____

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xcrunner*


I noticed two things about the Asus motherboards. They have something called TPU and EPU. Are either of these things something I want to enable? I am new to all this


They are the Energy Processing Unit and the TurboV Processing Unit. I think they're magical switches that automate some of the bios settings.


----------



## Xcrunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *____*


They are the Energy Processing Unit and the TurboV Processing Unit. I think they're magical switches that automate some of the bios settings.


Are they worth enabling? Or will they cause more problems than benefits?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xcrunner*


Are they worth enabling? Or will they cause more problems than benefits?


Are you going to overclock? If so, keep them disabled.


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcrunner;11990270*
> Are they worth enabling? Or will they cause more problems than benefits?


benchmarkreviews:
Quote:


> Another proprietary innovation to the Intel P67-Express platform is the ASUS DIP2 (Dual Intelligent Processors) feature, which integrates two independent control units onto the motherboard. ASUS TPU (TurboV Processing Unit) relieves parts of process-intensive tasks from the CPU and increases overall performance, while ASUS EPU (Energy Processing Unit) reduces power drain from all system components. Each of these features has its own physical switch on the motherboard, but may also be controlled via ASUS AI Suite II software or enabled in the BIOS.
> 
> The ASUS TurboV Processing Unit is designed to manage the Sandy Bridge processor, DDR3 system memory, integrated graphics (H67), and various component voltages. There are very few technical details available about the TPU microprocessor, other than what the chip is labeled with: TPU KB37200F. The ASUS EPU chip is labeled DIGI+ VRM EPU ASP1000C-12 (by CHiL Semiconductor Corporation), and although the specifications are a mystery its function is well known. The ASUS P8P67-series Energy Processing Unit actively manages the power phases, and hands off necessary commands to the EPU driver which coordinates functions with ASUS Smart Doctor II to adjust operating frequency and voltage according to the load applied.


I would either only use the switches or only tweak the bios.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


found out on asus forum that it's there to ground the board to prevent electrostatic charges and EMI. But deluxe doesn't have it, sabertooth doesn't either. But if it's just for grounding purposes, when i ripped it off it still has metal pieces on it so it's still contacting just less surface area.

Btw the foam is conductive according to asus forum









and yes freaking asus board hates G.skill mems


I got ecos in mine running great, they are 1600 and I've had them at 1866 and 2133









Bad ass ram


----------



## Infinite-Dev

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infinite-Dev*


Just got my P/S and ram tonight, and after figuring out what I was doing, I was able to hit 5.2 at 1.408V but my temps are way high. I took it down to 4.8 at 1.36v and although still hot (33 idle, 77 under load with Intel Burn test), I'm ok with it for the night. I'm pretty sure I need to reapply the TIM on my 212+. But ultimately, the 212+ is just to tie me over until I can get the Archon or water.

I think I can definitely continue taking more voltage out.

Still need to overclock my ram, and not sure why cpu-z reports it at 666mhz.




PS if you are having trouble cold booting, clear the cmos using the jumper. I was having issues before i tried tweaking anything in the bios, but after clearing it, its running fine!


----------



## Iching

Guys, are you saying the boards do not work? I am having the same problem with two of my Maximus formula III socket 1156 and I just returned them to newegg. I would like to buy a bundle Sandy + Asus board from MC but I am afraid it will not work.


----------



## catalan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*


anyone here got supertalent memory work with asus motherboard?


my super talent ram works fine, this double boot loop irritates me though has anyone found out how to fix that?


----------



## Infinite-Dev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;11993527*
> my super talent ram works fine, this double boot loop irritates me though has anyone found out how to fix that?


By double boot loop, do you mean how it flashes the asus bios screen twice? Or does your pc turn off then back on? If it is the latter, clear the cmos with the jumper.

But the fact that it flashes the bios screen two-three times is rather annoying... Adds a good 5-10 seconds to boot.


----------



## Balb0wa

my asus p67 pro is dead, :-( got a gigabyte ud4 coming tomorrow to rule the board out and not the cpu etc.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite-Dev;11995414*
> By double boot loop, do you mean how it flashes the asus bios screen twice? Or does your pc turn off then back on? If it is the latter, clear the cmos with the jumper.
> 
> But the fact that it flashes the bios screen two-three times is rather annoying... Adds a good 5-10 seconds to boot.


good to know the ASUS splash-screen coming up a couple times is common. i cleaned up my boot time a bit by disabling the Marvell SATA controller in the BIOS. i don't use it, and every time i booted it would check the Marvell controller and report "No Hard Disk Detected!". now that i have it disabled it skips that step in the boot process. anyone else do this?


----------



## AtomicFrost

Great after ordering a P8P67 PRO for my brother all of these people with issues come out of the cyber wood work.







Lets just hope that Asus can fix some quirks with BIOS tweaking.


----------



## Infinite-Dev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AtomicFrost;11995525*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great after ordering a P8P67 PRO for my brother all of these people with issues come out of the cyber wood work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets just hope that Asus can fix some quirks with BIOS tweaking.


Honestly, there are just minor annoyances. I am very happy with the board overall. The only problem I had was the cold boot issue that was fixed by clearing the cmos.


----------



## GJF47

Im getting the cold boot issue as well. Come home from work and turn the computer on but the mem led stays red and no display. If I turn it off and back on it work but comes up with 'Overclocking failed. Press F1 to enter setup' even when everything is at stock. This has happened for 2 days now.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_;11995494*
> good to know the ASUS splash-screen coming up a couple times is common. i cleaned up my boot time a bit by disabling the Marvell SATA controller in the BIOS. i don't use it, and every time i booted it would check the Marvell controller and report "No Hard Disk Detected!". now that i have it disabled it skips that step in the boot process. anyone else do this?


It is the same with with my Asus P5Q Deluxe.


----------



## Jayrock

P8P67-M pro is working perfectly so far. Having none of the above issues.

And, yes, disabling the Marvell controller in the BIOS shaves off a few secs of boot time.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching;11996238*
> It is the same with with my Asus P5Q Deluxe.


the splash-screen coming up twice, or the Marvell controller "No Hard Disk Detected!" message?


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_;11995494*
> good to know the ASUS splash-screen coming up a couple times is common. i cleaned up my boot time a bit by disabling the Marvell SATA controller in the BIOS. i don't use it, and every time i booted it would check the Marvell controller and report "No Hard Disk Detected!". now that i have it disabled it skips that step in the boot process. anyone else do this?


OMG + +++ REP FOR THAT i didn't know you can do it in the bios lol


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balb0wa;11995446*
> my asus p67 pro is dead, :-( got a gigabyte ud4 coming tomorrow to rule the board out and not the cpu etc.


how did you kill it


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GJF47;11996194*
> Im getting the cold boot issue as well. Come home from work and turn the computer on but the mem led stays red and no display. If I turn it off and back on it work but comes up with 'Overclocking failed. Press F1 to enter setup' even when everything is at stock. This has happened for 2 days now.


clear the CLRRTC jumper should fix the problem


----------



## Robilar

You can disable the JMB controller as well (unless you are running a RAID array).

I built another SB system for my brother in law this week and we got a defective P8P67 (not the pro). The ram slots would only read a single stick of ram (we tried 3 different kits in every possible config).

Exchanged the board and it worked with all 3 kits.

Also there seem to be many issues with RAM speed detection. enabling XMP profiles can cause the failed overclock message.

We tried Mushkin, Corsair and G.Skill kits with his board and manually setting them to 1600mhz (it would not auto detect the correct profile for the RAM) would have it work fine. Then on a cold boot, it would give a failed overclock note and default the ram to a slower speed.

I am assuming this issue will be resolved via a bios update.

On a side note, I had nothing but problems with the provided Asus AI suite. After I loaded it, my system would boot into windows but the usb keyboard and mouse would no longer work.

Even after I uninstalled it (had to boot into windows with a PS2 keyboard and screw around until it unistalled, it will not come out in safe mode....), my system would take a good 20 seconds after fully booting into windows before the keyboard and mouse would work.

Fixed that by reformatting and reloading windows last night (Again







). Now everything is fine again.

So much for overclocking within windows.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayrock;11996251*
> P8P67-M pro is working perfectly so far. Having none of the above issues.
> 
> And, yes, disabling the Marvell controller in the BIOS shaves off a few secs of boot time.


Thats good news, I'm hoping for a smooth build......

(now if usps would hurry the hell up with my ram maybe I can start having fun)


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_;11996428*
> the splash-screen coming up twice, or the Marvell controller "No Hard Disk Detected!" message?


The Marvell controller "No Hard Disk Detected!" message.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;11996444*
> OMG + +++ REP FOR THAT i didn't know you can do it in the bios lol


glad this helped you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;11996537*
> You can disable the JMB controller as well (unless you are running a RAID array).


i was going to look into what function the JMB controller serves tonight after work (some of this stuff is brand-new to me). thanks for the info.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;11996537*
> On a side note, I had nothing but problems with the provided Asus AI suite. So much for overclocking within windows.


that's a shame, the AI suite installed without issue on my system and i'm enjoying some of the features.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching;11996642*
> The Marvell controller "No Hard Disk Detected!" message.


ah i see, thanks for clarifying


----------



## GJF47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;11996520*
> clear the CLRRTC jumper should fix the problem


Thank you that worked for me!! +rep for you


----------



## lightsout

I'm also having no problems with the AI suite, don't use it for much but I like it for fan control.

I did have issues with my mouse not working right after booting into windows (left handed death adder) with this board and the UD4.

Both buttons would act as right click. I solved it by plugging into the usb 3.0 port which has a driver. I think I need a driver for the regular usb which I haven't found yet. I guess they run off the p67? Idk


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11996764*
> I'm also having no problems with the AI suite, don't use it for much but I like it for fan control.
> 
> I did have issues with my mouse not working right after booting into windows (left handed death adder) with this board and the UD4.
> 
> Both buttons would act as right click. I solved it by plugging into the usb 3.0 port which has a driver. I think I need a driver for the regular usb which I haven't found yet. I guess they run off the p67? Idk


That's right, they run off the P67 chipset.










However, Windows should detect your mouse or other USB devices natively. Have you tried updating or installing the latest Intel Chipset Software?


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GJF47;11996753*
> Thank you that worked for me!! +rep for you


a crazy Russian told me about that method ^^
Cheers!


----------



## cory1234

Can someone please help. I just installed my i5 2500K and my Asus Pro mobo. Everything seems to turn on fine, but I am getting no post. I just took the graphics card out of a working computer, and retested it to make sure that wasn't the problem. I don't know what to do from here.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cory1234;11997303*
> Can someone please help. I just installed my i5 2500K and my Asus Pro mobo. Everything seems to turn on fine, but I am getting no post. I just took the graphics card out of a working computer, and retested it to make sure that wasn't the problem. I don't know what to do from here.


Try clearing the CMOS. I had a similar issue with cold booting but it was when I raised my memory to 1600MHz.


----------



## ctowns

I need a little babysitting here - thanks for any and all help. I should have all the parts in the next couple of days for my first (and only) build since about ten years ago. My Dell E510 w/ 3gb ram just wasn't cutting it anymore using pinnacle studio, so I was within days of building an i7 950 rig when I poked around and heard about SB last Fall. I waited and now own a 2500K/Asus P8P67 (plain 'ol board) combo from MC. I had planned to get the 2600K, but it sold out on me, and the more I read I just don't think the extra threads are worth the price FOR ME. My primary purpose for upgrading is video editing sports videos (for film study for two teams) and basic applications. Yes, I understand the 2600K is better for editing, but I am at peace with that decision (after weeks of wrangling with it) and spent the money on an 80Gb SSD drive instead because waiting for studio to load made me want to throw things. I don't own a game made in the last 5 years, although my son's CIV5 game is something that I will probably load.
To the point: Once I get the hardware in the case, what steps should I take PRIOR to loading WIN7? All of this driver talk has me nervous about the order in which I need to update to make sure my ssd and ram all function appropriately. One other thing, I plan to mildly OC, if that matters.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cory1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;11997358*
> Try clearing the CMOS. I had a similar issue with cold booting but it was when I raised my memory to 1600MHz.


How? By taking out that circle thing?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cory1234;11997402*
> How? By taking out that circle thing?


http://www.overclock.net/11990385-post6.html


----------



## QuadDamage

Has anyone got SLI to work on the P8P67 Deluxe. I'm having issue with mine not enabling?

I have 2 GTX 460 but different brands, but same models 1 GB


----------



## cory1234

Still not working. Is the RAM led supposed to be on?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;11996802*
> That's right, they run off the P67 chipset.
> 
> However, Windows should detect your mouse or other USB devices natively. Have you tried updating or installing the latest Intel Chipset Software?


I did this when I installed the board.

You mean the inf?


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;11997502*
> http://www.overclock.net/11990385-post6.html


THANK you for this. +rep


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cory1234;11997559*
> Still not working. Is the RAM led supposed to be on?


Hold the memok button on the mobo until it flashes.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cory1234;11997303*
> Can someone please help. I just installed my i5 2500K and my Asus Pro mobo. Everything seems to turn on fine, but I am getting no post. I just took the graphics card out of a working computer, and retested it to make sure that wasn't the problem. I don't know what to do from here.


check your LEDs which one light up?

if it's Boot_LED_drive
switch your hdmi port worked for me


----------



## sl00tje

My CPU fan (Scythe S-Flex 120mm 1600rpm) keeps spinning at 100% no matter what setting. Am I the only one with this problem?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11997565*
> I did this when I installed the board.
> 
> You mean the inf?


Yeah. The latest is 9.2.0.1021.


----------



## cory1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;11997702*
> check your LEDs which one light up?
> 
> if it's Boot_LED_drive
> switch your hdmi port worked for me


One of my memory modules was not fully in. Now my Boot_LED is on. Still having the same problem. Switch the HDMI on the monitor? Should I check all of my SATA cables? I wouldn't think that one loose HDD should affect a post?

Edit: Switched the input on my monitor from HDMI 1 to HDMI 2. Did nothing.


----------



## puffsNasco

i mean graphic card i initially had mine on the right HDMI port, and nothing is happening only BOOT_LED is on, and i have my only 1 hdd connected. NO POST nothing

and i switched to othe left HDMI port i was able to POST, high tech **** lol.


----------



## cory1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;11997833*
> i mean graphic card i initially had mine on the right HDMI port, and nothing is happening only BOOT_LED is on, and i have my only 1 hdd connected. NO POST nothing
> 
> and i switched to othe left HDMI port i was able to POST, high tech **** lol.


My card only has one mini-hdmi port, and 2 DVI ports. My monitor only has 2 HDMI and one VGA.

The BOOT LED is on as well as the VGA LED. *** is wrong with this POS?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;11997776*
> Yeah. The latest is 9.2.0.1021.


I'll try it thanks.


----------



## Xcrunner

Just had a quick question... when I went to download the realtek drivers I noticed that they said the drivers could have been customized by the motherboard manufacturer and I should grab those. Does it really matter?


----------



## sl00tje

What CPU fans are you using? 3 or 4 pin?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;11997776*
> Yeah. The latest is 9.2.0.1021.


That fixed it thanks a lot!

Edit** Anyone know if I can have 2 raid arrays on the p67 controller? I wasnt to have 2 ssd's in raid 0 and two spinpoints in raid 0 for storage.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcrunner;11998017*
> Just had a quick question... when I went to download the realtek drivers I noticed that they said the drivers could have been customized by the motherboard manufacturer and I should grab those. Does it really matter?


Get them from Realtek. The ones provided by Asus are old and probably will cause more headache.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11998043*
> That fixed it thanks a lot!


No problem.


----------



## ShaCanX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sl00tje;11997728*
> My CPU fan (Scythe S-Flex 120mm 1600rpm) keeps spinning at 100% no matter what setting. Am I the only one with this problem?


Try changing the cpu fan type from AC to DC in the bios or fan xpert worked for me on my board.

Edit: +Rep SimpleTech great thread.


----------



## Infinite-Dev

Gotta love how no one reads. The clear cmos fix has been mentioned mulltiple times. Maybe it should be put in bold on the first post with driver information?


----------



## asuindasun

Geeze I was set on getting one of these boards over the UD4 before reading this thread lol. Are there problems like these with the gigabyte boards as well?


----------



## sl00tje

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaCanX;11998143*
> Try changing the cpu fan type from AC to DC in the bios or fan xpert worked for me on my board.


Where is that option in fan xpert?


----------



## ShaCanX

Yeeesssss!!! Just received my ups tracking # my P67 pro is en route

Actually have an older board ATM (in sig) and had that same issue with that fan but my fan control app is Q-fan and there is an option for ac/dc fan check the bios.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite-Dev;11998195*
> Gotta love how no one reads. The clear cmos fix has been mentioned mulltiple times. Maybe it should be put in bold on the first post with driver information?


Added. Thanks.

Also updated and includes numerous files (manuals, utilities, etc.) for several boards. If you're having issues with AI Suite II, try using the one I linked. The timestamp is from yesterday.


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite-Dev;11995414*
> By double boot loop, do you mean how it flashes the asus bios screen twice? Or does your pc turn off then back on? If it is the latter, clear the cmos with the jumper.
> 
> But the fact that it flashes the bios screen two-three times is rather annoying... Adds a good 5-10 seconds to boot.


yeah it flashes the bios screen twice. i tried disabling the marvel controller, but then it doesnt post to windows, says something like no os dectected.


----------



## sl00tje

Sorry to ask this again...To all P8P67 owners, what CPU fan are you using? 3 or 4 pin? Can you set the speed of the fan?


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite-Dev;11998195*
> Gotta love how no one reads. The clear cmos fix has been mentioned mulltiple times. Maybe it should be put in bold on the first post with driver information?


actually the proper fix should be update your bios to the beta one and do clear cmos, because people are still reporting cold boot issues


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaCanX;11998271*
> Yeeesssss!!! Just received my ups tracking # my P67 pro is en route
> 
> Actually have an older board ATM (in sig) and had that same issue with that fan but my fan control app is Q-fan and there is an option for ac/dc fan check the bios.


o good enjoy your painful new asus board cuz your ram will cause you some problems


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CreepyDan;11971342*
> I'm curious as to why newegg has combo deals with 1.65 ram, but from I read 1.5 is the recommended voltage. I almost pulled the trigger on this until I read that.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.585343
> 
> I'm aware you _can_ run 1.65...but would you?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite-Dev;11973286*
> I ordered 1.65v ram. According to the mb manufacturers, this will not cause an issue. In fact, there manual includes several models of recommended 1.65v ram.
> 
> I get my ram tomorrow, and will let you know what I find.


Anyone figure this one out? I also have 1.65v RAM on its way...


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;11998922*
> o good enjoy your painful new asus board cuz your ram will cause you some problems


Does the board detect dual channel RAM? I was having major issues with Maximus III 1156, both are going back to newegg. I have SB and a PRO board sitting at home. I will put it together tonight.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;11999149*
> Anyone figure this one out? I also have 1.65v RAM on its way...


All DDR3 RAM is rated at a maximum safe voltage of 1.65 (goes back to when X58 boards were released).

Some of the RAM kits state 1600mhz at 1.5 volts meaning, you can do 1600mhz at 1.5 volts and can overclock the RAM higher by increasing voltage to a ceiling of 1.65v safely.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching;11999213*
> Does the board detect dual channel RAM? I was having major issues with Maximus III 1156, both are going back to newegg. I have SB and a PRO board sitting at home. I will put it together tonight.


Detecting dual channel ram is not the issue...


----------



## GJF47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching;11999213*
> Does the board detect dual channel RAM? I was having major issues with Maximus III 1156, both are going back to newegg. I have SB and a PRO board sitting at home. I will put it together tonight.


I've been running 1.65 Ripjaws with no problems


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;11999268*
> All DDR3 RAM is rated at a maximum safe voltage of 1.65 (goes back to when X58 boards were released).
> 
> Some of the RAM kits state 1600mhz at 1.5 volts meaning, you can do 1600mhz at 1.5 volts and can overclock the RAM higher by increasing voltage to a ceiling of 1.65v safely.


Should I sent back my 1.65v RAM and get the new Ripjaws Series X which are 1.5v at the same Timing and speeds? Wouldn't this make OCing easier on the 1.5v RAM?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;11999399*
> Should I sent back my 1.65v RAM and get the new Ripjaws Series X which are 1.5v at the same Timing and speeds? Wouldn't this make OCing easier on the 1.5v RAM?


It probably would overclock higher but unless you're benching or do other I/O intensive programs, I don't see the need for different sticks. I know this is Overclock.net.. blah, blah, blah.

Are they priced the same?


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;11999468*
> It probably would overclock higher but unless you're benching or do other I/O intensive programs, I don't see the need for different sticks. I know this is Overclock.net.. blah, blah, blah.
> 
> Are they priced the same?


5$ difference.

links
1.65v
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231303
1.5v
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231430


----------



## magicase

I'm planning to get the Asus P67 Deluxe mb and i was wondering if this ram will be fine with it.

http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=320


----------



## IceAero

I've decided to turn LLC off and run my cpu in offset mode.

Previously I needed to set Vcore to 1.355 to be stable at 4.8. I've now set my offset to +0.105

Honestly this seems to be a bit better. My load voltage is around 1.344 and my temps are 61/66/67/65 (they were 64/71/71/70 with Vcore set to 1.355)

Does anyone have a particular reason for using manual or offset voltage??

EDIT: HWMonitor is saying that my Vcore is spiking to 1.4 when I start prime95, even though it settles at 1.344. I guess this is bad :\


----------



## MDalton10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite-Dev;11995414*
> By double boot loop, do you mean how it flashes the asus bios screen twice? Or does your pc turn off then back on? If it is the latter, clear the cmos with the jumper.
> 
> But the fact that it flashes the bios screen two-three times is rather annoying... Adds a good 5-10 seconds to boot.


Surprised no one has said this yet. If you turn off the Asus splash screen, the boot screen will only come up once and you can select for how many seconds.

(Its much faster)


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;11999486*
> 5$ difference.
> 
> links
> 1.65v
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231303
> 1.5v
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231430


If you don't have to pay the shipping back and any restocking fee, I would get the Ripjaws X series.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magicase;11999677*
> I'm planning to get the Asus P67 Deluxe mb and i was wondering if this ram will be fine with it.
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/products.php?index=320


Yes, it should be compatible. I can't remember what the lowest RAM voltage I can set in the BIOS. Let me go check.

Edit: 1.2v is the lowest I can set. So you're good.


----------



## ____

On the asus website, there are 2 things under sata
Quote:


> JMicron JMB36X Controller Driver V1.17.58.2 Windows XP/Vista/7 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
> Marvell 9128 Controller Driver V1.0.0.1051 for Windows XP/Vista/7 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)


Do we need these? I think these are on the cd also


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *____*


On the asus website, there are 2 things under sata

Do we need these? I think these are on the cd also


I disabled mine in the BIOS. I'll include those in the OP.


----------



## goldbranch

The P8P67-M PRO looks promising to me. Anyone found a review for it yet?

This is the only one I found: http://forums.hardwarezone.com.sg/sh....php?t=3063249

And I'm wondering if Asus is going to release the P67 Gene coz I also found nothing about it.


----------



## puffsNasco

what is better? flash bios with usb or do it in windows?


----------



## DayoftheGreek

So I'm trying to install the Silver Arrow on my P8P67 Pro and the backplate that comes with the silver arrow doesn't sit flat against the back of the mobo. The metal backplate on the mobo seems to have a screw/rivet type thing that sticks out that actually touches the mount.

#1 if I line it up correctly, will this cause me any problems?

#2 will the metal screw/rivet short anything out since its touching this thing?

EDIT:

I fixed it, I just needed to rotate the back plate. I foolishly assumed it was completely symmetrical, but it does have to be properly oriented to be installed correctly.


----------



## MDalton10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;12000895*
> what is better? flash bios with usb or do it in windows?


One of my absolute fav features of this board is not dealing with that crap anymore. You can browse the files on the HDD inside of the bios. Just download the bios make a folder, then when in the bios you can select the file. If you need help I could make a short video.


----------



## grunion

How in the heck do I make my os hdd first in the boot order?
It's always trying to boot from my flash drive or my optical drive.
I have to manually choose the hdd at every boot.

View attachment 189997


----------



## MDalton10

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*   what is better? flash bios with usb or do it in windows?  
Sorry its taken on my cellphone. But here is how to update.

Oops forgot the link rofl


----------



## MDalton10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


How in the heck do I make my os hdd first in the boot order?
It's always trying to boot from my flash drive or my optical drive.
I have to manually choose the hdd at every boot.

Attachment 189997


Its an option in boot. in a sub catagory. I'll reboot requick and see.

Okay here is how it goes,

Advanced mode > Boot > Hard Drive BBS Priorities > Click the little box and select what one you want.


----------



## catalan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


How in the heck do I make my os hdd first in the boot order?
It's always trying to boot from my flash drive or my optical drive.
I have to manually choose the hdd at every boot.

Attachment 189997


Have you tries disabling all the other boot devices other than the hdd? Thats what i did a long w/ disabling the flash screen and marvel sata controller and it works fine. Im using a crucial c300 64gb as my boot drive


----------



## BigFrank

If I do not install the bluetooth drivers will that cause any issues?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFrank*


If I do not install the bluetooth drivers will that cause any issues?


You will have an unrecognized device in the manager.

Do what I did, install it and then disable device in the bluetooth manager settings.


----------



## SovereigN7

Anyone havning problems with Fan xpert in Suite? It seems to be reseting to a "Disabled mode" that runs at 100 percent till I change the settings


----------



## MDalton10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SovereigN7*


Anyone havning problems with Fan xpert in Suite? It seems to be reseting to a "Disabled mode" that runs at 100 percent till I change the settings










Mine works fine? Maybe you set the fan inside of the bios?


----------



## SovereigN7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MDalton10*


Mine works fine? Maybe you set the fan inside of the bios?


I have my fan settings on standard with low on 600 rpm. Would there be a setting that would conflict with the Suite by any chance?


----------



## MDalton10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SovereigN7*


I have my fan settings on standard with low on 600 rpm. Would there be a setting that would conflict with the Suite by any chance?


Are you running the program as Administrator? Bios settings sound about right


----------



## SovereigN7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MDalton10*


Are you running the program as Administrator? Bios settings sound about right


Removed Suite and it seems to be working fine. Going to reinstall Suite and try to see what I did wrong. Did you happen to install the bluetooth driver?


----------



## MDalton10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SovereigN7*


Removed Suite and it seems to be working fine. Going to reinstall Suite and try to see what I did wrong. Did you happen to install the bluetooth driver?


I install everything but the Apple charging App


----------



## Robilar

Does anyone know what has to be done to disable the turbo mode? In other words, have the cpu constantly run at the overclock level?

I turned off turbo in cpu config, disabled intel speedstep, C1E etc, (the stuff that worked in the X58 boards) but it still boots at minimum speed and does not kick up until load is applied.


----------



## catalan

Im pretty sure you cant disable it. Sandy oc is through turbo atleast thats what the asus rep said in the newegg vid


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Robilar*   Does anyone know what has to be done to disable the turbo mode? In other words, have the cpu constantly run at the overclock level?

I turned off turbo in cpu config, disabled intel speedstep, C1E etc, (the stuff that worked in the X58 boards) but it still boots at minimum speed and does not kick up until load is applied.  
Keep Turbo enabled. Disable the rest.

I'll see about posting some pictures on how to get everything set up. Newegg has a video posted on YouTube that kind of helps explain some things in the BIOS.


----------



## SovereigN7

When I uninstalled Suite, the fan ran normal in windows but after a reinstall without any config changes (I installed everything that was included in Suite by the asus cd) the fan immediately goes to 100 percent with a disabled setting on the fan xpert. I can change it to any other one and the fan does slow down, but after a restart the fan jumps back up to 100 percent with a "Disabled" setting in fan xpert. Any reason why this would happen?


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


Keep Turbo enabled. Disable the rest.

I'll see about posting some pictures on how to get everything set up. Newegg has a video posted on YouTube that kind of helps explain some things in the BIOS.


Wow good video. Makes it look so easy. Good find.


----------



## MDalton10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SovereigN7*


When I uninstalled Suite, the fan ran normal in windows but after a reinstall without any config changes (I installed everything that was included in Suite by the asus cd) the fan immediately goes to 100 percent with a disabled setting on the fan xpert. I can change it to any other one and the fan does slow down, but after a restart the fan jumps back up to 100 percent with a "Disabled" setting in fan xpert. Any reason why this would happen?










Did you try saving the profile once you slow it down? Nevermind I don't see a save button just apply. Weird. What bios are you using?


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MDalton10*


Its an option in boot. in a sub catagory. I'll reboot requick and see.

Okay here is how it goes,

Advanced mode > Boot > Hard Drive BBS Priorities > Click the little box and select what one you want.











Some how or another the cd/dvd bbs priorities was listed above the hdd bbs priorities.

Don't know what I did to get them swapped, but it's fine now.

Thanks guys


----------



## SovereigN7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MDalton10*


Did you try saving the profile once you slow it down? Nevermind I don't see a save button just apply. Weird. What bios are you using?


I'm using the latest bios (beta) from this thread. I tried clearing the cmos and resetting the bios configs to see if i changed anything but sadly it didnt. Does q fan in the bios settings have any issues with the fan xpert?

I know the fan doesnt run 100 percent till windows loads up so it isnt the bios, but when Suite starts up it starts running 100 percent. Gah, so much hassles :\\


----------



## MDalton10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Some how or another the cd/dvd bbs priorities was listed above the hdd bbs priorities.

Don't know what I did to get them swapped, but it's fine now.

Thanks guys


I'm running the beta bios


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MDalton10*


I'm running the beta bios










1053?

Same here


----------



## Xcrunner

So got everything up and running on my new system. Now I look at the device manager after installing all the drivers listed in the opening post and I still have something not installed. PCI Simple Communications Controller... google didn't help much... anyone else having this?


----------



## MDalton10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xcrunner*


So got everything up and running on my new system. Now I look at the device manager after installing all the drivers listed in the opening post and I still have something not installed. PCI Simple Communications Controller... google didn't help much... anyone else having this?


BT Driver?


----------



## Juicehead

anyone else not able to install AI Suite II? It just crashes as soon as I try to open it...


----------



## catalan

Hope they iron out these issues soon starting to regret not going w/ my first choice of the ud4


----------



## SovereigN7

If anyone is using the Fan Xpert in the Suite, do you just select the settings and even after a reboot the same settings stay on? Or do you save it to a profile or some user created settings?


----------



## Xcrunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MDalton10*


BT Driver?


Installed that. I installed everything I could think of. I got my WLAN card working and installed the drivers. Only thing I can think of is something went wrong when my wireless card wouldn't work


----------



## SovereigN7

I believe its one of the driver by Intel in the Asus driver dvd. Not exactly sure what it's called.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xcrunner*


Installed that. I installed everything I could think of. I got my WLAN card working and installed the drivers. Only thing I can think of is something went wrong when my wireless card wouldn't work


You need the latest Intel Management Engine driver.

You can obtain it here. I'll include this in the OP.


----------



## nagle3092

I wouldnt worry about the bios issues, its something completely new, it will get fixed. Hell Asus is still putting out bios for 775 socket boards.


----------



## BigFrank

I'm more pissed I couldnt buy the Maximus IV Extreme P67, theres a video linked from the one Simple Tech posted...5.2ghz OC.


----------



## Teluvian

I finally got my new system up and running. I have a 2600k and P8P67 Pro. Everything seems to be ok, but I have an odd thing happening. Every other time I try to boot the system, nothing ever appears on my screen and after about 15 seconds, the whole system will shut itself off and restart. After restarting automatically, it will try to boot again, but again I will have absolutely nothing on my screen but this time I have to hold my power button to force a shut down. After that, I can turn it back on and it boots normally, but the whole process will repeat next time I try to boot.

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Teluvian*


I finally got my new system up and running. I have a 2600k and P8P67 Pro. Everything seems to be ok, but I have an odd thing happening. Every other time I try to boot the system, nothing ever appears on my screen and after about 15 seconds, the whole system will shut itself off and restart. After restarting automatically, it will try to boot again, but again I will have absolutely nothing on my screen but this time I have to hold my power button to force a shut down. After that, I can turn it back on and it boots normally, but the whole process will repeat next time I try to boot.

Anyone have any suggestions?


Several people, including myself, are having the same issue. Probably will be fixed with a new BIOS update.


----------



## ____

Quote:



Originally Posted by *____*


On the asus website, there are 2 things under sata
JMicron JMB36X Controller Driver V1.17.58.2 Windows XP/Vista/7 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)
Marvell 9128 Controller Driver V1.0.0.1051 for Windows XP/Vista/7 32bit & 64bit.(WHQL)

Do we need these? I think these are on the cd also


I'm stupid, i just realized that the JMicron controllers are for the eSata on the IO panel


----------



## MisterClean

So on my RV02, the usb3.0 box's cable is kind of short. Does anyone have any idea if I can get some kind of extension to use to go to the header? Or if it would be feasable to maybe splice an extension into it? I suppose looks don't matter too much if I do splice an extension, since it'll wind up behind thr mobo tray. I'm just not sure what kind of wire I would need.


----------



## puffsNasco

ok this is werid i'm following that newegg dude's guide except i set LLC to extreme when oc at 4.6-4.8

i get 4.2ghz at 1.265v highest temp at 48
4.6ghz at 1.35v and avg temp of 57, highest is 60

4.8 at 1.43 with cpu pll enable







but reach max temp of 70C with noctua







and avg temp of 66

room temp is about 18C. And it's always core 3 that has max temp









note: i took the noctua out like 3 times because i had trouble plug in fan header, and again when i had to plug in 8V then 1st time because i had trouble installing it lol

do you guys think i should reapply TIM?

Edit: ok CPU PLL enable decreased my voltage by 0.1 now running 1.33 max temp about 60C


----------



## WildZontar

Is anyone else having trouble getting the BIOS on a P8P67 Pro to see more than 8GB of RAM? I'm using the g.skill 16GB kit, 4GB on each DDR3-1600 stick.


----------



## rmp459

wow these asus boards are a nightmare... cant get anywhere with mine... wish the gigabyte boards didnt have a ******ed heatsink blocking the most important slot on the board for me.

EDIT: forget this.... crash crash crash lock up... i havent had this much trouble since the last time i tried to pair a asus p55 board with gskill ram


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rmp459*


wow these asus boards are a nightmare... cant get anywhere with mine... wish the gigabyte boards didnt have a ******ed heatsink blocking the most important slot on the board for me.



YES I KNOW
I KNOW
so annoying i had to take out my noctua twice to install the the power connectors









to all overclockers enable your cpupll, so you can oC easier !


----------



## Iching

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rmp459*


wow these asus boards are a nightmare... cant get anywhere with mine... wish the gigabyte boards didnt have a ******ed heatsink blocking the most important slot on the board for me.

EDIT: forget this.... crash crash crash lock up... i havent had this much trouble since the last time i tried to pair a asus p55 board with gskill ram


Mine booted off the bat. What about Asus p55 and G.skill. I have two Asus Maxmiums Formula III oards sitting at home and none of them will BOOT in DUAL channel (going back to newegg). Single channel works great, i5-760 easily overclocked to 4.15Ghz with a small voltage bump. I found out it is a common problem with these boards. I sent my wife to MC today to buy a SB bundle for me. I just put everything together and so far so good.


----------



## puffsNasco

q-shield is so crappy why asus why!


----------



## rmp459

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iching*


Mine booted off the bat. What about Asus p55 and G.skill. I have two Asus Maxmiums Formula III oards sitting at home and none of them will BOOT in DUAL channel (going back to newegg). Single channel works great, i5-760 easily overclocked to 4.15Ghz with a small voltage bump. I found out it is a common problem with these boards. I sent my wife to MC today to buy a SB bundle for me. I just put everything together and so far so good.



From my experience asus boards are very picky with ram and they have a habit of not playing nice with gskill ram. Tbh try setting your tRTP (read to pre time) to 8 and leave the rest of the timings on auto. Just set speed and voltge and that one timing.


----------



## richardbb85

asus p67 or gigabyte for the new SB build..hum......


----------



## Iching

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rmp459*


From my experience asus boards are very picky with ram and they have a habit of not playing nice with gskill ram. Tbh try setting your tRTP (read to pre time) to 8 and leave the rest of the timings on auto. Just set speed and voltge and that one timing.


I tired Patriot memory with Maximus and it would 4GB installed but ony 2GB usable.

My Sandy... I need to setup crossfire and I will install the system on my SSD.


----------



## Masika

Well I ordered a Pro to replace the HTPC/video system. I am looking forward to it. I plan on dropping my RIPJAWS (2000MHz) into it. I have 4x2Gb and could never get it above 1333MHz on my machine.

Anyone got OC specs for this Maximus they would like to share?


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Masika*


Well I ordered a Pro to replace the HTPC/video system. I am looking forward to it. I plan on dropping my RIPJAWS (2000MHz) into it. I have 2x4Gb and could never get it above 1333MHz on my machine.

Anyone got OC specs for this Maximus they would like to share?



YouÂ´re always welcome to the  **Asus Maximus III Formula Owners Thread**  for some advice.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richardbb85*


asus p67 or gigabyte for the new SB build..hum......


gigabyte, asus board has so many problems, but oc is easy for both


----------



## Iching

I noticed that I have this double boot bug (correct name)? When I turn on the board, RED DRAM light stays on, reboot and I have to manually reboot it and all is fine. Should I upgrade bios or do the reset?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching;12005869*
> I noticed that I have this double boot bug (correct name)? When I turn on the board, RED DRAM light stays on, reboot and I have to manually reboot it and all is fine. Should I upgrade bios or do the reset?


We all kind of get that.

It's really annoying because I keep thinking my system isn't stable








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayoftheGreek;12001049*
> So I'm trying to install the Silver Arrow on my P8P67 Pro and the backplate that comes with the silver arrow doesn't sit flat against the back of the mobo. The metal backplate on the mobo seems to have a screw/rivet type thing that sticks out that actually touches the mount.
> 
> #1 if I line it up correctly, will this cause me any problems?
> 
> #2 will the metal screw/rivet short anything out since its touching this thing?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I fixed it, I just needed to rotate the back plate. I foolishly assumed it was completely symmetrical, but it does have to be properly oriented to be installed correctly.


I did the same thing







Glad to see I'm not the only one.


----------



## n1tr0

just wanted to leave some feedback on my p8p67 deluxe before I crash.
all the posts in this thread had me incredibly paranoid by the time my boxes of parts showed up this afternoon, so far this has been the easiest, most stable system I've put together in years. At least for running on default settings... w/o any tweaking or playing with any settings, it's already cruising at 4.3ghz

Flashing the bios from a thumb drive using the mouse/keyboard combo in uefi before even slotting in my first hard drive was a real treat.


----------



## grunion

Tell me about this double boot issue, when, what happens?


----------



## gonX

Ok, now I don't get the double boot issue any more. WTH. Anyway, from what I've understood is that the computer seems to boot, where the keyboard works and so on but does not display anything on the screen, so you have to restart it to actually make it display something on the screen.
Or is that a completely separate issue?


----------



## MisterClean

So I'm not sure what to believe on my RAM speed.

CPUZ and bios both show my ram to be running DDR3 1600, but when I click the SPD tab on CPUZ, it shows my ram as having a max bandwidth of PC3-10700 (667mhz). Is this right?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MisterClean;12006588*
> So I'm not sure what to believe on my RAM speed.
> 
> CPUZ and bios both show my ram to be running DDR3 1600, but when I click the SPD tab on CPUZ, it shows my ram as having a max bandwidth of PC3-10700 (667mhz). Is this right?


The SPD tab in CPU-Z shows you the information stored on your memory. The memory tab shows you your current speeds.


----------



## Juicehead

ok, stupid question...

When overclocking the CPU, am I supposed to be looking at the "target CPU speed" in red?

If so, it is reading (if I remember as I am at work) 4824mhz with just the press of the extreme button.

It cannot be this simple... I haven't stressed it yet and I am still on stock air. I can't imagine this speed on stock cooling will be very stable at all.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicehead;12006899*
> ok, stupid question...
> 
> When overclocking the CPU, am I supposed to be looking at the "target CPU speed" in red?
> 
> If so, it is reading (if I remember as I am at work) 4824mhz with just the press of the extreme button.
> 
> It cannot be this simple... I haven't stressed it yet and I am still on stock air. I can't imagine this speed on stock cooling will be very stable at all.


Sandy Bridge overclocking is stupidly easy. Lots of them don't even need a VCore boost to hit 4.6 GHz. Mine only does ~4.8 GHz on 1.42v though


----------



## MisterClean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;12006810*
> The SPD tab in CPU-Z shows you the information stored on your memory. The memory tab shows you your current speeds.


oh, good to know then. Thank you.


----------



## Teluvian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teluvian;12004156*
> I finally got my new system up and running. I have a 2600k and P8P67 Pro. Everything seems to be ok, but I have an odd thing happening. Every other time I try to boot the system, nothing ever appears on my screen and after about 15 seconds, the whole system will shut itself off and restart. After restarting automatically, it will try to boot again, but again I will have absolutely nothing on my screen but this time I have to hold my power button to force a shut down. After that, I can turn it back on and it boots normally, but the whole process will repeat next time I try to boot.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;12004314*
> Several people, including myself, are having the same issue. Probably will be fixed with a new BIOS update.


I was able to fix my problem by clearing the CMOS, so if anyone else is still having this issue, give it a try.

On to some other things...
I disabled my Marvell SATA controller to avoid the whole "No Hard Disk Detected" double post junk, but I was still seeing the ASUS splash screen twice. The only way I have found around this is to also disable the JMB SATA controller, but I'm assuming this will kill my eSATA ports. It greatly improves my boot time and I don't have any eSATA devices currently connected, but it's a pet peeve of mine to have disabled ports because I will probably forget I did it later and wonder why my device isn't working. Has anyone else found a way around the second splash screen?


----------



## DeltaVictor81

So, I've been reading a lot of threads here lately with my new build (first in about 10 years) and finally decided to register and start contributing. So here's my first post with some general info about what I've done and a couple questions.

I'm running the 2600k on the P8P67 Pro and using 2x4gb of G. Skill ripjaws 1600 RAM (1.6v CL7). My very first boot I had no issues, obviously, as it was stock setting and bios set the memory to 1333 by default. First thing I did was update bios to the beta 1053 version from a usb drive (quite easy, btw) and restart. I chose to manually OC the turbo to 4.5ghz and set manual cpu voltage to 1.275 to start out. I also bumped memory up to 1600mhz and set it at 1.6v. After a restart, it automatically set the timings correctly to 7-8-7-24.

I've disabled the Marvell controller as I only have 2x SATA 6gb/s drives (my crucial SSD & my WD storage HDD) and they're connected through the onboard intel SATA III controller. The optical is just hooked up to the standard SATA port. (This build, for the first one I've done in a long time, was very easy and pretty fun in the corsair 600t, by the way!)

Anyway... windows 7 was installed along with all the updated drivers and everything has been running pretty well. Now my questions:

1) I also have been having cold boot issues. The DRAM red light stays lit. Twice now I've just pressed the MemOK! button till restart and just gone into BIOS and changed the speed back to 1600mhz and rebooted fine. I've read the CMOS clearing procedure and people have said that this fixes it... I want to clarify though, were these people unable to boot at all (IE, they weren't using the MemOK! button) and they still can't set memory to 1600mhz without cold boot problems *OR* does the CMOS reset procedure actually allow me to set to 1600mhz and leave it there with no more cold boot problems?

2) I left my system running prime95 torture test last night (the blend one that says "produces max heat") running the specs I mentioned above (4.5ghz @ 1.275v). I haven't messed with any of the other voltage options. My system was still stable & running this morning. The temps as noted by Real Temp as well as HWMonitor were 60, 65, 62, 62 current. The MAX it hit was 68C on the second core and this was about 30m after I started running the test.
Does that seem high to you for only 1.275v? Ambient in the room was about 23C and this was with the Scythe Mugen 2 rev B (Not top of the line, but still pretty good... despite it's pain in the butt mounting design.) I used Arctic MX-4 instead of the included compound if that matters and the cooler is on there pretty tight as far as my limited experience can tell. I'm using the included fan set up with the heatpipes horizontally and the fan over the RAM blowing towards the back of the case. I also have the cpu fan set to run 100% all the time.

2b) Are there any voltage options that I should change that might bring temps down? I admit I haven't played with the bios much yet, but my goal was to get 4.8ghz for 24/7 use in the low 1.3v range and stay mid 60s max for temp, but if I'm already hitting 68c, I don't want to push it much further (until more solid safe data is out there!).

3) This is my first SSD. It's one of the newer Crucials (the c300 128gb SATA III) and from what I understand, that paired with Windows 7 should take care of itself for the most part. What other options should I enable / disable to max it's performance? I turned off indexing already and Windows already had it detected as an SSD and had not turned on defrag scheduler. I tried to do some searching, but most of what I found was for older SSDs and / or was contradicting.

Well, sorry for the long winded post, but this has been by far one of the most informative sites I've found and I just wanted add my bit and see if anyone had any more answers for me. Thanks guys!


----------



## Ryukotsei

I'm having an a an issue with this board not allowing my to setup my RAID 0. I have 2 1TB WD 6.0gbps blacks that are hooked up to the 2 6.0 gbps Sata ports on the board. I have RAID MODE set under SATA Configuration but when i boot and try to press + _ during POST it does nothing. Anyone else getting this? I have tried this with the Marvel Controller enabled and disabled._


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryukotsei;12008455*
> I'm having an a an issue with this board not allowing my to setup my RAID 0. I have 2 1TB WD 6.0gbps blacks that are hooked up to the 2 6.0 gbps Sata ports on the board. I have RAID MODE set under SATA Configuration but when i boot and try to press + _during POST it does nothing. Anyone else getting this? I have tried this with the Marvel Controller enabled and disabled._


_
Don't haveall my stuff yet, but reading through the manual for the Pro, your HDD should be plugged into the two grey connectors. These are the two Intel SATA 6.0 connectors. The Intel Rapid Storage Utility will only use the Intel slots.

The marvel controller SATA slots (Dark Blue) are supposed to be used for storage only._


----------



## cory1234

I finally figured out my problem after calling ASUS. I wasn't able to get the board to post at all. I had to take out my memory, and put in one stick of another set of DDR3 memory in the first blue slot closest to the motherboard. (My memory I'm using is on the approved ASUS list) Once I got into bios and changed the memory settings I was able to get my memory to boot.

Is anyone turning off the C6 power saving features?

Anyone have any fully stable results yet? Just got an error in LinX after 47 runs







.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cory1234;12008795*
> I finally figured out my problem after calling ASUS. I wasn't able to get the board to post at all. I had to take out my memory, and put in one stick of another set of DDR3 memory in the first blue slot closest to the motherboard. (My memory I'm using is on the approved ASUS list) Once I got into bios and changed the memory settings I was able to get my memory to boot.
> 
> Is anyone turning off the C6 power saving features?
> 
> Anyone have any fully stable results yet? Just got an error in LinX after 47 runs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I turned off all power saving features.

I was LinX stable last night at 4.4GHz @ 1.2v but after I saved my screenshot the computer BSOD.


----------



## rmp459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;12008867*
> I turned off all power saving features.
> 
> I was LinX stable last night at 4.4GHz @ 1.2v but after I saved my screenshot the computer BSOD.


LOL there is a part of me that knows I am going to be fiddling with the new build all weekend... and then theres a part of me that really has no desire to fiddle with this board all weekend... oh man gonna be interesting.


----------



## GJF47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeltaVictor81;12007823*
> So, I've been reading a lot of threads here lately with my new build (first in about 10 years) and finally decided to register and start contributing. So here's my first post with some general info about what I've done and a couple questions.
> 
> I'm running the 2600k on the P8P67 Pro and using 2x4gb of G. Skill ripjaws 1600 RAM (1.6v CL7). My very first boot I had no issues, obviously, as it was stock setting and bios set the memory to 1333 by default. First thing I did was update bios to the beta 1053 version from a usb drive (quite easy, btw) and restart. I chose to manually OC the turbo to 4.5ghz and set manual cpu voltage to 1.275 to start out. I also bumped memory up to 1600mhz and set it at 1.6v. After a restart, it automatically set the timings correctly to 7-8-7-24.
> 
> I've disabled the Marvell controller as I only have 2x SATA 6gb/s drives (my crucial SSD & my WD storage HDD) and they're connected through the onboard intel SATA III controller. The optical is just hooked up to the standard SATA port. (This build, for the first one I've done in a long time, was very easy and pretty fun in the corsair 600t, by the way!)
> 
> Anyway... windows 7 was installed along with all the updated drivers and everything has been running pretty well. Now my questions:
> 
> *1) I also have been having cold boot issues. The DRAM red light stays lit. Twice now I've just pressed the MemOK! button till restart and just gone into BIOS and changed the speed back to 1600mhz and rebooted fine. I've read the CMOS clearing procedure and people have said that this fixes it... I want to clarify though, were these people unable to boot at all (IE, they weren't using the MemOK! button) and they still can't set memory to 1600mhz without cold boot problems OR does the CMOS reset procedure actually allow me to set to 1600mhz and leave it there with no more cold boot problems?*
> 
> 2) I left my system running prime95 torture test last night (the blend one that says "produces max heat") running the specs I mentioned above (4.5ghz @ 1.275v). I haven't messed with any of the other voltage options. My system was still stable & running this morning. The temps as noted by Real Temp as well as HWMonitor were 60, 65, 62, 62 current. The MAX it hit was 68C on the second core and this was about 30m after I started running the test.
> Does that seem high to you for only 1.275v? Ambient in the room was about 23C and this was with the Scythe Mugen 2 rev B (Not top of the line, but still pretty good... despite it's pain in the butt mounting design.) I used Arctic MX-4 instead of the included compound if that matters and the cooler is on there pretty tight as far as my limited experience can tell. I'm using the included fan set up with the heatpipes horizontally and the fan over the RAM blowing towards the back of the case. I also have the cpu fan set to run 100% all the time.
> 
> 2b) Are there any voltage options that I should change that might bring temps down? I admit I haven't played with the bios much yet, but my goal was to get 4.8ghz for 24/7 use in the low 1.3v range and stay mid 60s max for temp, but if I'm already hitting 68c, I don't want to push it much further (until more solid safe data is out there!).
> 
> 3) This is my first SSD. It's one of the newer Crucials (the c300 128gb SATA III) and from what I understand, that paired with Windows 7 should take care of itself for the most part. What other options should I enable / disable to max it's performance? I turned off indexing already and Windows already had it detected as an SSD and had not turned on defrag scheduler. I tried to do some searching, but most of what I found was for older SSDs and / or was contradicting.
> 
> Well, sorry for the long winded post, but this has been by far one of the most informative sites I've found and I just wanted add my bit and see if anyone had any more answers for me. Thanks guys!


I have done the clear CMOS thing after having cold boot issues. Since then I have set the RAM back to 1600 and it still boots fine without any issues









Also, here is a good guide for SSD tweaks, etc...

http://thessdreview.com/optimization-guides/the-ssd-optimization-guide-2/


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1tr0;12006215*
> just wanted to leave some feedback on my p8p67 deluxe before I crash.
> all the posts in this thread had me incredibly paranoid by the time my boxes of parts showed up this afternoon, so far this has been the easiest, most stable system I've put together in years. At least for running on default settings... w/o any tweaking or playing with any settings, it's already cruising at 4.3ghz
> 
> Flashing the bios from a thumb drive using the mouse/keyboard combo in uefi before even slotting in my first hard drive was a real treat.


glad you didn't have ram problems, i had ram problems for a while, but yea oc super easy.

I just change multiplier to 44 and it booted it and stable

on another note, do not disable USB 3.0 controller it will cause your system to shut off when you restart it and boot up 3 secs later after shutdown. just a note


----------



## MDalton10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teluvian;12007046*
> I was able to fix my problem by clearing the CMOS, so if anyone else is still having this issue, give it a try.
> 
> On to some other things...
> I disabled my Marvell SATA controller to avoid the whole "No Hard Disk Detected" double post junk, but I was still seeing the ASUS splash screen twice. The only way I have found around this is to also disable the JMB SATA controller, but I'm assuming this will kill my eSATA ports. It greatly improves my boot time and I don't have any eSATA devices currently connected, but it's a pet peeve of mine to have disabled ports because I will probably forget I did it later and wonder why my device isn't working. Has anyone else found a way around the second splash screen?


Disable ASUS splash screen, then the bios screen will come up. Also once you disable the splash screen you can set the amount of seconds you want the bios screen to come on.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MDalton10;12009572*
> Disable ASUS splash screen, then the bios screen will come up. Also once you disable the splash screen you can set the amount of seconds you want the bios screen to come on.


What's the lowest you can set that to?


----------



## cory1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;12009629*
> What's the lowest you can set that to?


1 second.


----------



## eduardmc

i'm i the only want without ram issue or double cold booting. I'm using the corsair vengeance 1600 @ 1866mhz. The only issue that i can think of is that i cannot touch my BCKL. if i change it even to 100.1 or 99.9 instead of the 100 i get the "overclocking fail".

By the way my first mobo would not post and returned. Got another one thats has been rock solid.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;12009980*
> i'm i the only want without ram issue or double cold booting. I'm using the corsair vengeance 1600 @ 1866mhz. The only issue that i can think of is that i cannot touch my BCKL. if i change it even to 100.1 or 99.9 instead of the 100 i get the "overclocking fail".
> 
> By the way my first mobo would not post and returned. Got another one thats has been rock solid.


how much volts are u pumping?


----------



## QuadDamage

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/913714-sli-not-working-my-asus-p8p67p.html

Who is using SLI with their boards? I"m having issues with mine


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;12009990*
> how much volts are u pumping?


1.470V in bios.

Temp 65c max load

@ quadamage

i'm using SLI gtx 580. i had a problem that i was getting kind of like blue tint, i thought it was my videocard rams. removed the SLI bridge and switched around fix the problem.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;12010100*
> 1.470V in bios.
> 
> Temp 65c max load
> 
> @ quadamage
> 
> i'm using SLI gtx 580. i had a problem that i was getting kind of like blue tint, i thought it was my videocard rams. removed the SLI bridge and switched around fix the problem.


i think 1.47 will produce like 75 max on noctua D14, anyone wanna verify this xD?









i can do 4.8 on 1.33 is going to 5.0 going to need like another 0.1 or more?


----------



## Korlus

I thought that we might want to put together an FAQ that will help people with problems - as it appears that they're good boards, but that there are some issues that need some workarounds to fix. For example:

*My Asus Bios screen flashes twice. Is it normal?*

Yes and no. You can turn it off in the EFI by turning off the Asus splash screen. You can then select how long it'll come up for - speeding up your boot times.
_Credit to MDalton10 for solution._

*Can my motherboard run 1.65v RAM? It says 1.5v?*

Yes, it should run it fine, it's just that it ought to handle 1.5v better. Multiple people have reported 1.65 running fine.

*Can I run multiple GPUs on these boards? (Crossfire/SLI?)*

You can on some but not all. Please check the individual specifications, and remember to look for at least an x8/x8 PCI-Express lane split.

*My computer tells me it can't detect a hard drive. What do I do?!*

These motherboards have two/three hard drive controllers on them. You can disable the Marvell SATA controller in the EFI, if you're not using it (and it reports "No Hard Disk Detected!".

_Original credit to Porter._

*I want to speed up my boot times even more. Can I do much else?*

Well, aside from disabling the Marvell controller and the Asus splash screen, you can also disable the JMB Controller if you're not using RAID.

Note: This may also disable eSATA. I am not sure.
_Original credit to Robilar._

*The Memory LED stays red and I can't get a display. Turning everything off and on again gives me "Overclocking failed. Press F1 to enter setup", even when not overclocking. What do I do?*

Clearing the CLRRTC Jumper ought to clear the problem.

_Original credit to puffsNasco._

*I'm having [generic boot issue]. What can I do?*

Try and clear the CMOS (pictorial description in the first post).

*I'm having problems flashing my EFI. What do I do?*

Well, since the EFI can read from the hard drive, you can flash from WITHIN the EFI, without needing to boot into an operating system.

_Original credit to MDalton10._

*How do I change the boot order // How do I make my main hard drive load its operating system without it asking me?*

Inside the EFI, go to Advanced Mode > Boot > Hard Drive BBS Priorities > Click the little box and select what one you want.

_Original credit to MDalton10._

*I can't get my cooler/backplate to sit flat against the motherboard. Do I need to buy a new one?*

Probably not. They're not symmetrical, so try the backplate in different positions.

_Original credit to DayoftheGreek_

I hope I got everything in there. Anything else that needs to be included? Maybe link to it in the first post if it's a good enough quality FAQ?


----------



## Ryukotsei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandypx;12008680*
> Don't haveall my stuff yet, but reading through the manual for the Pro, your HDD should be plugged into the two grey connectors. These are the two Intel SATA 6.0 connectors. The Intel Rapid Storage Utility will only use the Intel slots.
> 
> The marvel controller SATA slots (Dark Blue) are supposed to be used for storage only.


I was reading a little more and that sounds like what i need to do. I have them in the dark blue ones currently. Cant wait to get home


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Korlus;12010440*
> I thought that we might want to put together an FAQ that will help people with problems - as it appears that they're good boards, but that there are some issues that need some workarounds to fix.
> 
> I hope I got everything in there. Anything else that needs to be included? Maybe link to it in the first post if it's a good enough quality FAQ?


+ Rep for this. Maybe get this moved to the first page.


----------



## rmp459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;12009980*
> i'm i the only want without ram issue or double cold booting. I'm using the corsair vengeance 1600 @ 1866mhz. The only issue that i can think of is that i cannot touch my BCKL. if i change it even to 100.1 or 99.9 instead of the 100 i get the "overclocking fail".
> 
> By the way my first mobo would not post and returned. Got another one thats has been rock solid.


volts and timings plz ?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;12010667*
> + Rep for this. Maybe get this moved to the first page.


Will add it later. Have to run a few errands.

Too bad I didn't make two posts on the first page so I could make things more organized. I wonder if an admin could do that.

BTW, if anyone wants to add more questions or answers, feel free to post them. I'll add them to Korlus' list.


----------



## Korlus

I'd just link to it in the first post. Maybe something like "For anyone having trouble, read the FAQ: ... " or something?

If you can find a nice way of including it in the first page, that'd be awesome too. I just put together most of the problems and solutions from this thread.


----------



## cory1234

Here is my current overclock. It's still really rough, but I think it might be fully stable. Just have to do some more Prime95. I was able to do benchmarks @1.2-1.25v but linx was failing.









Post some stable overclocks for comparsion.


----------



## BigFrank

You didnt have any issues with AI suite?


----------



## cory1234

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFrank*


You didnt have any issues with AI suite?


I only just started using it to bump up vcore if the stress test fails and doesn't crash. No problems, except the temp sensor was reporting 5-7C lower temps than CoreTemp. What problems are you having?


----------



## Iching

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cory1234*


Here is my current overclock. It's still really rough, but I think it might be fully stable. Just have to do some more Prime95. I was able to do benchmarks @1.2-1.25v but linx was failing.









Post some stable overclocks for comparsion.


Nice overclock.







What else did you adjust apart from vcore. I would like to apply the same settings.

Cheers


----------



## Nano2k

Hi guys!

Just got myself a 2600k, P8P67 Evo and 8gb of Corsair vengeance Ram. Since I skipped the i5/i7 platform till now and running into issues I'm a little lost.

I've tried up to [email protected] for now, I managed to run some stability tests but they failed between 5-30 minutes. Also it seems that the instability is not consistent, like after the comp crashes, previous "stable" settings immediately crash too.

In games I am having hard lockups with no blue screen and computer rebooting on its own, is any one else getting this? I got a few blue screens trying to get to Windows, but hard lockups in games sounds odd.

I have a Thermaltake 700W power supply right now and I'm starting to wonder if it can't provide enough power or something. Cooling is not an issue, using Noctua NH14 in Antec case.

I have touched only the Vcore so far and left all the others on Auto, could that be an issue?

Thanks for the input^^


----------



## ilam3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iching*


Nice overclock.







What else did you adjust apart from vcore. I would like to apply the same settings.

Cheers



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nano2k*


Hi guys!

Just got myself a 2600k, P8P67 Evo and 8gb of Corsair vengeance Ram. Since I skipped the i5/i7 platform till now and running into issues I'm a little lost.

I've tried up to [email protected] for now, I managed to run some stability tests but they failed between 5-30 minutes. Also it seems that the instability is not consistent, like after the comp crashes, previous "stable" settings immediately crash too.

In games I am having hard lockups with no blue screen and computer rebooting on its own, is any one else getting this? I got a few blue screens trying to get to Windows, but hard lockups in games sounds odd.

I have a Thermaltake 700W power supply right now and I'm starting to wonder if it can't provide enough power or something. Cooling is not an issue, using Noctua NH14 in Antec case.

I have touched only the Vcore so far and left all the others on Auto, could that be an issue?

Thanks for the input^^


I have the P8P67 PRO.

I hit 5.2 GHz by settings LLC (load calibration control) to high, and PLL to Extreme. (modifying these settings make a HUGE difference, i tried 50x @ 1.5 and it wouldn't boot. Now i can do 46x @ 1.3 or less) I left everything else on auto except the VID, which took me 1.46 to hit 5.2.

There might be other settings i could adjust to lower the voltage.. But i just wanted to do that to see if my CPU could get that far.

I DIDN'T TRY going over x52.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cory1234*


Here is my current overclock. It's still really rough, but I think it might be fully stable. Just have to do some more Prime95. I was able to do benchmarks @1.2-1.25v but linx was failing.
http://oi54.tinypic.com/2n74abs.jpg

Post some stable overclocks for comparsion.


i did a quick and dirty OC last night and landed at about the same settings as you, coincidentally.

4.6GHz @ 1.3V:










Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iching*


Nice overclock.







What else did you adjust apart from vcore. I would like to apply the same settings.

Cheers


for my OC above i set LLC to "Ultra High", Phase Control to "Extreme", and Duty Control to "Extreme". i manually input my RAM settings (9-9-9-24, 1.65V), set the Vcore to 1.25V and multi to 46. with these settings my first run of IBT resulted in a BSOD, so i upped the Vcore to 1.3 and all is well (with the limited amount of testing i've done).


----------



## Iching

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Porter_*


i did a quick and dirty OC last night and landed at about the same settings as you, coincidentally.

4.6GHz @ 1.3V:










for my OC above i set LLC to "Ultra High", Phase Control to "Extreme", and Duty Control to "Extreme". i manually input my RAM settings (9-9-9-24, 1.65V), set the Vcore to 1.25V and multi to 46. with these settings my first run of IBT resulted in a BSOD, so i upped the Vcore to 1.3 and all is well (with the limited amount of testing i've done).


Thank you for the info. I will be overclocking mine today and tomorrow. I also have AX850 PSU.


----------



## catalan

Got my 2500k to 4.5 w/ 1.35v atm will try lower later, but im unable to set my ram to their default specs. I have the super talent 2x2gb pc3-2133 8-8-8-21 timings


----------



## cory1234

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iching*


Nice overclock.







What else did you adjust apart from vcore. I would like to apply the same settings.

Cheers


LLC to Ultra High, and PLL to 1.85. Those are the only voltages I touched aside from vcore. Phase control is optimized I believe.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Porter_*


for my OC above i set LLC to "Ultra High", Phase Control to "Extreme", and Duty Control to "Extreme". i manually input my RAM settings (9-9-9-24, 1.65V), set the Vcore to 1.25V and multi to 46. with these settings my first run of IBT resulted in a BSOD, so i upped the Vcore to 1.3 and all is well (with the limited amount of testing i've done).


Do you think setting the phase control and duty control to extreme actually made a difference?

I had an O/C that passed 50 runs of Linx on this cpu and then fail Prime95 within 2 hours. Linx seems to pass easily while Prime95 is stress test that is being difficult.


----------



## theproodnoob

i did not read the entire post but how do i update the bios by the asus software its asking me for a picture should i put any pic or what


----------



## Porter_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cory1234*


LLC to Ultra High, and PLL to 1.85. Those are the only voltages I touched aside from vcore. Phase control is optimized I believe.

Do you think setting the phase control and duty control to extreme actually made a difference?

I had an O/C that passed 50 runs of Linx on this cpu and then fail Prime95 within 2 hours. Linx seems to pass easily while Prime95 is stress test that is being difficult.


i honestly can't say one way or the other. when i said 'quick and dirty' i meant it - i spent very little time in the BIOS menu, and the *only* multi i tried was 46. i'll fine-tune it when i find more time. for anyone taking my advice about the settings i posted above, take heed: i haven't spent the time to fully tweak anything yet. time will tell if those settings are pertinent or not.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *theproodnoob*


i did not read the entire post but how do i update the bios by the asus software its asking me for a picture should i put any pic or what


i did mine via the AI suite, and it was very easy and painless...although a bit nerve-wracking to flash a mobo bios through windows (







). i did not change the picture...i assume it's referring to the splash screen at boot?


----------



## cory1234

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Porter_*


i did mine via the AI suite, and it was very easy and painless...although a bit nerve-wracking to flash a mobo bios through windows (







). i did not change the picture...i assume it's referring to the splash screen at boot?


I took the advice from another post about getting rid of the double post bios screen. If you disable the marval USB 3.0 controller, the E - Sata controller, and change the bios flash screen to 1 second your boot time will vastly decrease.

Literally it took a good 10 seconds off my boot time. I'm going to time it after I stop Prime95.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


Keep Turbo enabled. Disable the rest.

I'll see about posting some pictures on how to get everything set up. Newegg has a video posted on YouTube that kind of helps explain some things in the BIOS.







Still I don't think its possible on asus boards to lock your clock at the oc'd speed.

Hopefully later they will because gigabyte can do this.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Still I don't think its possible on asus boards to lock your clock at the oc'd speed.

Hopefully later they will because gigabyte can do this.



Yep, disable any power saving features and it defaults to stock speeds.

Anyone else get random system freezes with the 1053 beta?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Yep, disable any power saving features and it defaults to stock speeds.


Yup thats what I noticed too.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Yup thats what I noticed too.



Have you noticed that vcore stays locked when switched to manual?


----------



## Porter_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Anyone else get random system freezes with the 1053 beta?


it's been rock-solid for me


----------



## cory1234

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Porter_*


it's been rock-solid for me


Same. Any random crashes is probably from an unstable overclock.

I'm loaded into windows from pressing the power button in 21 seconds.


----------



## grunion

Anyone get the latest version of memtest to run?

Won't run for me, no options, doesn't even see the ram.

View attachment 190260


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;12015984*
> Anyone get the latest version of memtest to run?
> 
> Won't run for me, no options, doesn't even see the ram.
> 
> View attachment 190260


You need v4.20 (beta 13).

http://www.memtest.org/download/beta/420b13/mt420b13.bin


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;12016013*
> You need v4.20 (beta 13).
> 
> http://www.memtest.org/download/beta/420b13/mt420b13.bin


Just found it, reformatting my drive now.

Thanks


----------



## nagle3092

Just to let anyone considering a P8P67-M Pro, my board is up without any hitches currently running at 4.2 stock volts.


----------



## cory1234

Umm....my computer just shut off suddenly. I wasn't stress testing or anything. It won't turn back on at all. I think something just died. Great experience so far with SB





















.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;12016013*
> You need v4.20 (beta 13).
> 
> http://www.memtest.org/download/beta/420b13/mt420b13.bin


What's the command to run it?


----------



## cory1234

95% sure my ASUS Pro is dead.







. It lasted a whole day. It died at 1.32v in bios.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;12016299*
> What's the command to run it?


Have no idea. Try using the floppy method.

Edit:

Found the ISO.

http://www.memtest.org/download/beta/420b4/mt420.iso

(source)

Edit2: Ah, that's an earlier beta. Anyways, let me know how it goes.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cory1234;12016436*
> 95% sure my ASUS Pro is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It lasted a whole day. It died at 1.32v in bios.


that's no bueno. hope you get it worked out.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cory1234;12016216*
> Umm....my computer just shut off suddenly. I wasn't stress testing or anything. It won't turn back on at all. I think something just died. Great experience so far with SB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


please blame asus not intel thanks


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cory1234;12016436*
> 95% sure my ASUS Pro is dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It lasted a whole day. It died at 1.32v in bios.










that sucks.... i was doing stability with 1.43 lmao it was ok. Hope rma work out for yea.
Btw did you have trouble installing the mobo like i did fing q-shield is a pos


----------



## cory1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;12016533*
> please blame asus not intel thanks


Didn't blame it on Intel, but maybe I should. Blaming it on UPS and ASUS. UPS for leaving my original i5 2500K to get stolen, and ASUS for producing a board that died in 1 F-ing day, and only @ 1.32v for a couple hours.

After just reading about socket burn I really hope it's just my mobo. When i try to power on, everything tries to turn on but doesn't. Cleared CMOS, unplugged everything/plugged it back in. It's done.
Quote:


> that sucks.... i was doing stability with 1.43 lmao it was ok. Hope rma work out for yea.
> Btw did you have trouble installing the mobo like i did fing q-shield is a pos


I would really back off anything over 1.35v for at least another week. I mean I guess I'm just having the worst luck of my life, but who knows maybe these boards are garbage. If your referring to the I/O installation that was a joke. I had to cut away some of the foam and cut the metal to get the bluetooth dongle to fit in the I/O plate. Then I had to put more pressure than I was comfortable with to get the screw holes to line up.


----------



## SimpleTech

Eek, that sucks Cory. While you're at it, check the socket pins for burnt marks.

---

On a more related note, I updated the OP with a list of things. The manuals for the basic, Pro, and Evo models have been updated. I also found another version of AI Suite II, might want to give that a try if you're having issues with the other one I linked.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cory1234;12016580*
> Didn't blame it on Intel, but maybe I should. Blaming it on UPS and ASUS. UPS for leaving my original i5 2500K to get stolen, and ASUS for producing a board that died in 1 F-ing day, and only @ 1.32v for a couple hours.
> 
> After just reading about socket burn I really hope it's just my mobo. When i try to power on, everything tries to turn on but doesn't. Cleared CMOS, unplugged everything/plugged it back in. It's done.


yea UPS <3 to leave expansive stuff outside of your door....
they leave my txtbooks outside all the time, someone should phone them and complain:buttkick:


----------



## puffsNasco

sry Double post


----------



## Xcrunner

Anyone having trouble reading S.M.A.R.T. Data with the P8P67 Pro? I have it enabled but Speedfan or HD Tune doesn't show any data


----------



## gonX

I must be the only one who had an easy time installing the motherboard, lol. Everything fit fine.

I am now having issues with AI Suite though. It crashes as soon as it starts now. I can't find out why








And I can't uninstall or reinstall it either. Nothing comes up - not even in task manager.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cory1234;12016216*
> Umm....my computer just shut off suddenly. I wasn't stress testing or anything. It won't turn back on at all. I think something just died. Great experience so far with SB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Don't worry my first deluxe died withing the first hour. I did not have a chance to reformat my SSD, overclock or change voltage. Good thing that i decided to purchase everything at microcenter. Replace it with another (no question ask) and is working rock solid.


----------



## cory1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;12018722*
> Don't worry my first deluxe died withing the first hour. I did not have a chance to reformat my SSD, overclock or change voltage. Good thing that i decided to purchase everything at microcenter. Replace it with another (no question ask) and is working rock solid.


No microcenter's around







. Superbiiz doesn't cross ship, and ASUS customer support is only Mon-Fri.


----------



## Cronos007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;12018572*
> I must be the only one who had an easy time installing the motherboard, lol. Everything fit fine.
> 
> I am now having issues with AI Suite though. It crashes as soon as it starts now. I can't find out why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I can't uninstall or reinstall it either. Nothing comes up - not even in task manager.


I had no issues with getting my P67 Pro up and running at stock, and kicking it up to 4.7ghz and doing some stability testing on it. AI Suite installed fine the first time. I have a small drive I use for testing purposes. The second install with the F3, AI suite gave me all sorts of hell, had to do a system restore to pull it out.

Other then that the biggest issues seem to be it is extremely picky about its memory and the timings used.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;12018572*
> I must be the only one who had an easy time installing the motherboard, lol. Everything fit fine.
> 
> I am now having issues with AI Suite though. It crashes as soon as it starts now. I can't find out why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I can't uninstall or reinstall it either. Nothing comes up - not even in task manager.


Well, at least two of us had an easy time. I kinda like the q-shield, I love it when things fit snugly. I had to push a little bit to get it in but it was by no means hard to install.


----------



## catalan

anyone able to run low latency ram with this board? i have a set of super talent pc3-2133 8-8-8-21 timings wont let me run it no matter what speed i set it to.


----------



## MDalton10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;12019474*
> anyone able to run low latency ram with this board? i have a set of super talent pc3-2133 8-8-8-21 timings wont let me run it no matter what speed i set it to.


I'm running Gskill 9-9-9-24 ram at 8-8-7-24. (1600)

I've really had no issues other then the Marvell driver BSODing my machine on cold boots. Hopefully its just a glitch.

That back plate is actually bowed out a little in the back, I didn't notice thiss the case was all put together, the plaste that came with my P5N-T Deluxe (Board sucks) was soooo much nicer.


----------



## catalan

bah hope there's a bios update soon otherwise going to buy a different board. i dont like how you have to have power saving features enabled.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catalan;12019474*
> anyone able to run low latency ram with this board? i have a set of super talent pc3-2133 8-8-8-21 timings wont let me run it no matter what speed i set it to.


That sounds like extremely tight timings. Giving it enough DDR voltage?
Try giving it a nudge on the VCCIO. 1.12v should help you out a bit.


----------



## catalan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;12019542*
> That sounds like extremely tight timings. Giving it enough DDR voltage?
> Try giving it a nudge on the VCCIO. 1.12v should help you out a bit.


tried running it at the advertised specs of 8-8-8-21 at 1.65v

last night i tried setting vccio to 1.2, ram volts to 1.7 and set command rate to 2 still no go









edit:
here's the link to my ram
http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=WS213UB2G8&title=Super-Talent-DDR3-2133-2GB-128x8-CL8-Memory


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;12015496*
> Have you noticed that vcore stays locked when switched to manual?


Yah it sucks. I mean it makes sense I guess they set it up so if you enter it manual you locked it in. But then the clock should too.

But the vcore seems a lot more stable on manual. I use manual to find my voltage for a certain clock then play with offset to try to find the same number but it can be a pain in the ass.


----------



## Outcasst

I'm having trouble with setting my RAM timings.

Anytime I change the timings, they always revert to the default ones in Windows. I'm trying to change 9-10-9-27 to 9-9-9-27, but it keeps changing back. XMP profiles are disabled.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;12019650*
> I'm having trouble with setting my RAM timings.
> 
> Anytime I change the timings, they always revert to the default ones in Windows. I'm trying to change 9-10-9-27 to 9-9-9-27, but it keeps changing back. XMP profiles are disabled.


Mine does that too. I have trouble setting some timings - it tells you in the BIOS what settings are currently applied.


----------



## IceAero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Mine does that too. I have trouble setting some timings - it tells you in the BIOS what settings are currently applied.


Here too! My XMP profile is 6-8-6-24-2T @1.6v but no matter what I do I cannot change it to 1T timings. I'm kinda OK with it, since the change is minor, but I have no idea why I cannot change it. I've tried just putting the memory in 'manual' but doesn't help.

Maybe it's just a bug?


----------



## Suprcynic

Can I run 3x2gb ram on a p8p67 pro until I get another 2 gig stick?


----------



## GJF47

I dont see why you could not use 3 sticks but it would not be in dual channel mode? I may be wrong here though.

Could you just use 2 sticks until you get another one?


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;12019833*
> Mine does that too. I have trouble setting some timings - it tells you in the BIOS what settings are currently applied.


Bios shows me at 9 9 9 24, but cpu-z shows 8 8 8 24, which to believe?


----------



## Iching

I did "Clear RTC RAM" and no more double boot issue. Let's hope overclocking will be as easy.


----------



## gmreplay

I'm getting this weird "no hard disk found" error every time I start my system. I initially thought it was because I had the HDD sata cable in one of the blue rather than grey slots, but even after switching it I still get the error. Any ideas?


----------



## catalan

after reading this review im able to set my ram to 1866 @ 8-8-8-21 1T, i dont think the 2133 multi works w/ this board cause no matter what i do it sets it to 1600.

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/mem...sandy-bridge/2

here's something i found useful in order for me to get my ram to boot at the above speeds

_"It's worth noting, especially if you use older DDR3 memory, that you need to keep the VCCIO/VCCSA and memory voltage within 0.5V of each other. This follows on from the same rule set by Nehalem and Lynnfield, but given that the whole Sandy Bridge die is now 32nm and operates at a lower ~1.15V voltage, mixing this with older 1.65V+ DIMMs puts it on the fringes of acceptable long-term reliability."_

after reading that i set my vccio/vccsa to 1.15v since my dram advertised spec voltage is 1.65v.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gmreplay*


I'm getting this weird "no hard disk found" error every time I start my system. I initially thought it was because I had the HDD sata cable in one of the blue rather than grey slots, but even after switching it I still get the error. Any ideas?


I believe you have to disable the Marvell SATA controller.


----------



## lightsout

Man it seems like people are having a lot of issues with these boards. I have to say mine has been pretty much plug and play. It even detected my timings on my eco while left on auto.

I was also able to run this 1600 ram at 1866 and 2133. I did not stabilize it but I was able to bench with it at those speeds.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gmreplay*


I'm getting this weird "no hard disk found" error every time I start my system. I initially thought it was because I had the HDD sata cable in one of the blue rather than grey slots, but even after switching it I still get the error. Any ideas?


Does it then boot into windows? If so thats not an error just the marvel controller checking for a drive.


----------



## catalan

whenever i set my ram to 2133 it automatically sets it to 1600 after it boots


----------



## Cronos007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


I believe you have to disable the Marvell SATA controller.


Each controller is reading for whatever drives are attached to it specifically. I get the same "error" booting up my machine. It isn't really an error. Just the Marvell controller letting you know it found no hard drives attached to it. If you aren't currently using anything attached to it, you can safely disable it, but it won't hurt anything leaving it on.


----------



## Suprcynic

Asus p8p67 pro. Can't connect to the internet via LAN. Any ideas why? I know the internet is working because I'm running another rig on it.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Suprcynic*


Asus p8p67 pro. Can't connect to the internet via LAN. Any ideas why? I know the internet is working because I'm running another rig on it.


Install Intel Gigabit driver?


----------



## Iching

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Man it seems like people are having a lot of issues with these boards. I have to say mine has been pretty much plug and play. It even detected my timings on my eco while left on auto.

I was also able to run this 1600 ram at 1866 and 2133. I did not stabilize it but I was able to bench with it at those speeds.

Does it then boot into windows? If so thats not an error just the marvel controller checking for a drive.


After the cmos reset mine is trouble free (knock on wood). It sets the timings for my G.skill ram. It boots quite fast with my Velociraptor (only for testing). Once I get a nice overclock I will install the system onto my SSD.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iching*


I did "Clear RTC RAM" and no more double boot issue. Let's hope overclocking will be as easy.










Anyone else try this?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFrank*


Anyone else try this?


I just did and I think it fixed several issues I had with UEFI. Couldn't hurt to try.


----------



## Cronos007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


I just did and I think it fixed several issues I had with UEFI. Couldn't hurt to try.


Don't see why it would hurt. It was standard practice with bios flashes. Upgrade bios, clear it back to defaults and go from there.

Usually helps eliminate miscellanous settings that aren't quite correct. You would think that they wouldn't have such issues now, but UEFI is new enough, that it will be finicky for a bit.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cory1234*


Didn't blame it on Intel, but maybe I should. Blaming it on UPS and ASUS. UPS for leaving my original i5 2500K to get stolen, and ASUS for producing a board that died in 1 F-ing day, and only @ 1.32v for a couple hours.

After just reading about socket burn I really hope it's just my mobo. When i try to power on, everything tries to turn on but doesn't. Cleared CMOS, unplugged everything/plugged it back in. It's done.

I would really back off anything over 1.35v for at least another week. I mean I guess I'm just having the worst luck of my life, but who knows maybe these boards are garbage. If your referring to the I/O installation that was a joke. I had to cut away some of the foam and cut the metal to get the bluetooth dongle to fit in the I/O plate. Then I had to put more pressure than I was comfortable with to get the screw holes to line up.



They really need to change their Q-Shield, i dont even remember how i did, but i recommend having another person to help you. Especially if the Q-shield make your mobo not fit with the case holes. Which is the case with my NZXT Phantom case, took me an hour of push and tug to get 2 screws in, once that is in rest is ok.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


I must be the only one who had an easy time installing the motherboard, lol. Everything fit fine.

I am now having issues with AI Suite though. It crashes as soon as it starts now. I can't find out why








And I can't uninstall or reinstall it either. Nothing comes up - not even in task manager.


redownload it from ASUS site? because that is what i did and it works perfectly on my win7 64bit.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFrank*


Anyone else try this?


what do you guys mean by double boot? like see 2 splash screens? cuz that is what i'm seeing atm


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Man it seems like people are having a lot of issues with these boards. I have to say mine has been pretty much plug and play. It even detected my timings on my eco while left on auto.


Same here, I have been using asus boards for a couple years now and this one has not givin me any issues so far. I just hope it continues to be like that.


----------



## Suprcynic

Tpu and ecu switches? On or off?

BIOS update to the latest beta cured all my ills. Raid0 ssd's and SB is pure win.


----------



## Suprcynic

The double boot is memory timing detection according to the manual. Mine hasn't done it after the firstboot after BIOS update.


----------



## Suprcynic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


Install Intel Gigabit driver?



I am ashamed. Yes that worked. Imagine that. LOL


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Suprcynic*


I am ashamed. Yes that worked. Imagine that. LOL


ahahahah nooob
i did the same thing lol trying to install realtek lan drivers lol


----------



## Suprcynic

I just installed a 2600k and a p8p67 pro. Overall the install went very smoothly. I downloaded all the important updates and saved them on the same external drive as my easy transfer files as well as the latest mobo bios on a flash drive.
I installed the hardware, booted up and had a mouse issue, so I shut down, cleared the cmos via jumpers and it triiple booted into bios which I found out later was the mobo detecting and testing ram timings. Once in uefi I updated the bios first thing and it double rebooted back into uefi. I then switch to raid mode and rebooted and set up my ssd's in raid. After that I installed win7 and updated all the drivers I had saved on the external drive. No problems. Easy transfer all my data back in, no problem. I then hooked up my old raptors that were in raid and to my amazement they stayed in raid0 so I'm running 2 raids on this board. I was really stoked about that. Overall I'm really pleased with this setup. Now to get 2 more gigs of ram because I'm running 6 right now and reload all my programs I lost doing the swap.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


redownload it from ASUS site? because that is what i did and it works perfectly on my win7 64bit.


Already tried that. With 3 different versions. The CD won't install either - I just don't get any pop up from the installer.

I can live with BIOS-only overclocking though. ASUS stuff is bloated as hell.


----------



## grunion

Well I manually set 9 9 9 24 and my random freezes stopped.
Seems my ram doesn't want to run rated speeds and rated voltages.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Already tried that. With 3 different versions. The CD won't install either - I just don't get any pop up from the installer.

I can live with BIOS-only overclocking though. ASUS stuff is bloated as hell.


I have 0 luck with AI Suite as well. I can't get it to install or anything.


----------



## grunion

To you guys running raid0, does the performance seem on par with your last platform?

My reads on my Blacks are sub 200, my Raptors are sub 170.
They used to be 225+ and 180+.


----------



## catalan

if the new ram i have coming in doesnt run it's advertised specs on this board, going to switch to ud4 or tp67xe. plus i dont like how the power saving features have to be enabled to oc.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *catalan*


if the new ram i have coming in doesnt run it's advertised specs on this board, going to switch to ud4 or tp67xe. plus i dont like how the power saving features have to be enabled to oc.


I have mine disabled and I can overclock. Not sure where you heard that from.


----------



## catalan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


I have mine disabled and I can overclock. Not sure where you heard that from.


mine wont let me disable c1e or c3/c6 and keep my oc

edit
i hope the next bios update fixes these issues, main concern is no matter what my ram wont boot at 2133. i select 2133 in bios it, reboots and show 1600, go back into bios and it shows i have 2133 selected.


----------



## puffsNasco

anyway i can control my CPU fan speed with asus ai2?


----------



## rmp459

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


I have mine disabled and I can overclock. Not sure where you heard that from.


How did you manage that one?


----------



## ____

What's the difference between the Realtek Audio Drivers on their own site and the Asus site?


----------



## lightsout

Hey guys check this out!!!!

I got my OC to stay OC'd. No more downclocking. I swear I tried this before but I think I was disabling turbo. So for anyone else not able to stop their cpu from downclocking at idle heres what I did.

In the advanced tab under cpu config, disable these settings
EIST
C1E
C3
C6

I bet most people like me were also disabling turbo as the above info is normal for past intel mobo's. Anyways I'm glad because I can stop using offset voltage and stick with manual for higher clocks!


----------



## gonX

Why do people want to not have their CPU downclock though? I like the reduced power bills.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Why do people want to not have their CPU downclock though? I like the reduced power bills.


Well then you only have a fast cpu under load. Thats how I look at it. I'll probably set 2 profiles but I did not like the idea of not being able to keep it up.


----------



## GJF47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Well then you only have a fast cpu under load. Thats how I look at it. I'll probably set 2 profiles but I* did not like the idea of not being able to keep it up*.


Wait till you get older


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GJF47*


Wait till you get older


















Hopefully that won't be for many years


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Well then you only have a fast cpu under load. Thats how I look at it. I'll probably set 2 profiles but I did not like the idea of not being able to keep it up.


But don't you only need a fast CPU under load?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


But don't you only need a fast CPU under load?


Wouldn't it make it fast all the time if always at 4.5ghz? I see what you saying, but I don't want my hard drives running slow until I do a large transfer.

But I guess it may be unnecessary as the cpu will probably clock up when it needs to do anything it cant handle at 1.6.


----------



## rmp459

now i just wish i could find some stable settings.... this is driving me insane. my chip has like a whole between 4.6 - 4.8 of like an entire tenth of a volt and i have no idea if my ram is even stable. passes everything i throw at it including memtest 4.2, but then i get prime95 app crashes and im like ehhh what?


----------



## grunion

I've been fooling around with AIS, auto tune took me up to 4327/103blk/42x.

Stable for about 30 mins of blend, temps were out of control though.


----------



## LethalRise750

Getting an interesting issue here with my P8P67 Pro. It seems as if somehow my second PCI-E Slot is defaulting to my P67 Chipset and only running x1 rather than the x8 it would have if it were on the CPU's PCI-E Controller. Yes my second GTX 460 is plugged into the Grey Slot and not the Black.

1st GTX 460 in Navy Blue Slot:









2nd GTX 460 in Grey Slot:


----------



## Outcasst

Anybody having this problem?

At random times of full load, my PC just cuts out. The power turns straight off.

I was thinking it was a PSU problem, but I can run the PSU stresser thing in OCCT for hours.

There is an option in the BIOS for anti-surge protection... Should this be enabled or disabled?


----------



## rmp459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;12026595*
> Anybody having this problem?
> 
> At random times of full load, my PC just cuts out. The power turns straight off.
> 
> I was thinking it was a PSU problem, but I can run the PSU stresser thing in OCCT for hours.
> 
> There is an option in the BIOS for anti-surge protection... Should this be enabled or disabled?


Happened to me once, and it was an unstable overclock... what voltages are you using at 4.8? My chip hits a wall at anything over 4.6. I can do 4.6 @ like 1.32, but 4.8 seems like its gonna require watercooling and ~1.4v.

I am not sure about that anti-surge option.


----------



## Farmer Boe

Oh man with all these problems mentioned here, I'm almost regretting going for the P8P67 Pro. Maybe Gigabyte is a better option. I guess I'll find out.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farmer Boe;12026876*
> Oh man with all these problems mentioned here, I'm almost regretting going for the P8P67 Pro. Maybe Gigabyte is a better option. I guess I'll find out.


It does seem like a lot but I think its because most people bought asus boards here. Not many seemed to have bought gigabyte.

I have been very happy with my evo.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farmer Boe;12026876*
> Oh man with all these problems mentioned here, I'm almost regretting going for the P8P67 Pro. Maybe Gigabyte is a better option. I guess I'll find out.


my guess is it's the vocal minority (which is a good thing on a forum like this - keeps us aware). i've had zero problems since my first boot. i'm rock-solid stable at 4.6 GHz @ 1.3V. loving my P8P67 PRO.


----------



## AtomicFrost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_;12027291*
> my guess is it's the *vocal minority* (which is a good thing on a forum like this - keeps us aware). i've had zero problems since my first boot. i'm rock-solid stable at 4.6 GHz @ 1.3V. loving my P8P67 PRO.


This. Most likey for every person coming on here with issues, there are thousands running the board with zero issues.

At least I hope so . . . brothers P8P67 PRO is coming in a day or 2.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmp459;12026820*
> Happened to me once, and it was an unstable overclock... what voltages are you using at 4.8? My chip hits a wall at anything over 4.6. I can do 4.6 @ like 1.32, but 4.8 seems like its gonna require watercooling and ~1.4v.
> 
> I am not sure about that anti-surge option.


I'm using 1.434v for 4.8, which seems a lot especially if it's still not stable.

I turned Anti Surge off, but it still didn't help.

Also, what is the Primary Plain Current Limit option and what should it be set to? I have it on auto at the minute.

It just seems like the CPU is running out of juice so it just powers down.

What about the VRM Frequency? What do you all have that set to? It's on auto for me.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmp459;12026820*
> Happened to me once, and it was an unstable overclock... what voltages are you using at 4.8? My chip hits a wall at anything over 4.6. I can do 4.6 @ like 1.32, but 4.8 seems like its gonna require watercooling and ~1.4v.
> 
> I am not sure about that anti-surge option.


did you try enable the interal cpu overvoltage?


----------



## kchase731

Hey Guys. I have a p8p67-m setup. I wanted to get a mATX board so i can eventually move it to my media center. It seems as if this board is lacking the turbo - ratio feature so it basically cannot be overclocked? is this something to be added with a bios update?

anyone else know anything about this? if this is the case it will have to go back.

Also...im having random hard lock ups. anyone else having this? i disabled all sleep functions in the power management, seems a little better. but not good.

my setup:

i5-2500k
8gb OCZ platinum 1600
3 x 60gb OCZ SSD System Drive (raid 0)
3 x 500gb WD RAID edition Data drive (raid 5)
nVidia 8800gt (im a non-gamer, so i see no need to upgrade yet)
Noctua NH-u12


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kchase731*


Hey Guys. I have a p8p67-m setup. I wanted to get a mATX board so i can eventually move it to my media center. It seems as if this board is lacking the turbo - ratio feature so it basically cannot be overclocked? is this something to be added with a bios update?

anyone else know anything about this? if this is the case it will have to go back.

Also...im having random hard lock ups. anyone else having this? i disabled all sleep functions in the power management, seems a little better. but not good.

my setup:

i5-2500k
8gb OCZ platinum 1600
3 x 60gb OCZ SSD System Drive (raid 0)
3 x 500gb WD RAID edition Data drive (raid 5)
nVidia 8800gt (im a non-gamer, so i see no need to upgrade yet)
Noctua NH-u12


All p67 boards have an unlockable multiplier. If you haven't updated your BIOS yet, it's somewhere obscure. Try one of the betas from the first post - they have some awesome fixes and additions to the stock BIOS.


----------



## kchase731

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


All p67 boards have an unlockable multiplier. If you haven't updated your BIOS yet, it's somewhere obscure. Try one of the betas from the first post - they have some awesome fixes and additions to the stock BIOS.


thanks for the reply. thats what i thought. i really dont need bluetooth, or more pcie slots, so i figured i could get away with the p8p67-m. im, not a gamer...i just want a fast machine for photoshop work.

i only see bios for the p8p67 boards. i dont think its a good idea to attempt to flash that bios to my board. anyone know where i can get the beta for the p8p67-m?

There is definitely no option in the current bios 0404 for unlocking the turbo ratio. i can try to change the cpu ratio but it will not go past 33


----------



## Outcasst

Has anybody managed to get the Bluetooth working?


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


Has anybody managed to get the Bluetooth working?


Bluetooth has been working for me since day one. I use it with my android phone and the bt turbo soffware to shutdown my pc. Check my volt from my bed while pc is running prime.


----------



## atasp8

I put together my 2500K + P8P67 Pro setup last night and it worked until I tried to move to my 4 disk-RAID setup. The system was running on an OCZ 60GB SSD when it was able to turn on.

Needing to switch the SATA mode from the default ACHI to RAID in the new bios I rebooted. This was the last time the machine started up properly.

The machine keeps rebooting. The Diagnostic LEDs on the board flash one at a time at startup (except the boot device one does not flash). It typically goes Memory-GPU-CPU before looping. It always ends on the CPU one.

I've uploaded a video that shows the flashing light situation. It is sitting on some plastic risers and resting on a box.

  
 



  



 
 Anyone seen this or have ideas?

Things I tried:
Nothing ever displays on the display. The best I can tell the machine keeps rebooting almost as if it is doing the MemOK check except it isn't because it doesn't flash the LEDs properly (see below about reset button).

I've tried clearing CMOS too many times to count. And swapped out as much hardware as I could: 2 different power supplies, 6 sticks of RAM alone in all available slots and two different graphics cards. Removed and reinserted CPU; no dice.

I've tried CrashFree3 restoration via USB and USB-DVD but the machine turns off way too quickly for anything to happen.

If I push the reset button at the right time during the reboot loop the machine will stay on and display the memory error LED. If I put the machine into MemOK check mode this LED blinks instead.

Turning on/off EPU and TPU via the hardware switches didn't make a difference.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;12030492*
> Bluetooth has been working for me since day one. I use it with my android phone and the bt turbo soffware to shutdown my pc. Check my volt from my bed while pc is running prime.


Are there any settings you need to enable in the BIOS to activate the Bluetooth controller or whatever it is?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atasp8;12030689*
> I put together my 2500K + P8P67 Pro setup last night and it worked until I tried to move to my 4 disk-RAID setup. The system was running on an OCZ 60GB SSD when it was able to turn on.
> 
> Needing to switch the SATA mode from the default ACHI to RAID in the new bios I rebooted. This was the last time the machine started up properly.
> 
> The machine keeps rebooting. The Diagnostic LEDs on the board flash one at a time at startup (except the boot device one does not flash). It typically goes Memory-GPU-CPU before looping. It always ends on the CPU one.
> 
> I've uploaded a video that shows the flashing light situation. It is sitting on some plastic risers and resting on a box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone seen this or have ideas?
> 
> Things I tried:
> Nothing ever displays on the display. The best I can tell the machine keeps rebooting almost as if it is doing the MemOK check except it isn't because it doesn't flash the LEDs properly (see below about reset button).
> 
> I've tried clearing CMOS too many times to count. And swapped out as much hardware as I could: 2 different power supplies, 6 sticks of RAM alone in all available slots and two different graphics cards. Removed and reinserted CPU; no dice.
> 
> I've tried CrashFree3 restoration via USB and USB-DVD but the machine turns off way too quickly for anything to happen.
> 
> If I push the reset button at the right time during the reboot loop the machine will stay on and display the memory error LED. If I put the machine into MemOK check mode this LED blinks instead.
> 
> Turning on/off EPU and TPU via the hardware switches didn't make a difference.


Have you tried doing the MemOK trick? While it's on, hold down the MemOK button for 5 ish second.


----------



## jamestony

What's the difference between the P8P67 and P8P67 LE?

I was leaning towards the LE for the cheaper price but if it benefits me to get the P8P67 I will.

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## atasp8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Have you tried doing the MemOK trick? While it's on, hold down the MemOK button for 5 ish second.


Yeah I tried that. No luck doing there.

I can tell it is in a different mode (see the comment about the reset button that lets me see whether MemOK is on) but the machine doesnt stop doing its restarting cycle.

I've just tried some Patriot Memory (1600mhz) hoping that it might have been the board being finicky about RAM but no change (also Tried OCZ and Mushkin 1333mhzs).


----------



## ehpexs

Hopefully my board comes back from it's rma quickly. It's tough to look at a shell of a case.


----------



## kchase731

p8p67-m. It seems as if Asus forgot to add the turbo ratio feature to the p8p67-m & m-pro Im not all that happy about this. my 2500k is basically locked because of it.

Im about to head over to microcenter, but the local one only has the p8p67-le in stock. is it worth it? or should i just RMA the p8p67-m to newegg and but a different board? or is there a bios update in the works that adds the turbo unlock to the board i have? which really has all the features i want. i just want the thing to run around 4.5 ghz...very annoying.

i was an early adapter to the 1366 and got a p6t and 920 setup, i know its been a while but i dont seem to recall these annoying issues.


----------



## rmp459

my board seems to hate my mushkin 1600mhz blackline ram... trying to get some p95 passes to run at 1333mhz with a fresh OS install..

On a side note, does anyone know where I can read the vcore voltage on the motherboard w/ a multimeter?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eduardmc*


Bluetooth has been working for me since day one. I use it with my android phone and the bt turbo soffware to shutdown my pc. Check my volt from my bed while pc is running prime.


Didn't realize they had this. Installed it on my phone but it keeps saying it can't connect on the phone when I try to connect to it.


----------



## MDalton10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


Has anybody managed to get the Bluetooth working?


Just install the driver from the CD. Then right click on the bluetooth icon on the task bar. Right click go to settings and select allow Bluetooth devices to find this computer.

On a side note, this pairs with my PC and then lets me use my gaming headset and a headset for the phone. Its is GREAT!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *atasp8*


I put together my 2500K + P8P67 Pro setup last night and it worked until I tried to move to my 4 disk-RAID setup. The system was running on an OCZ 60GB SSD when it was able to turn on.

Needing to switch the SATA mode from the default ACHI to RAID in the new bios I rebooted. This was the last time the machine started up properly.

The machine keeps rebooting. The Diagnostic LEDs on the board flash one at a time at startup (except the boot device one does not flash). It typically goes Memory-GPU-CPU before looping. It always ends on the CPU one.

I've uploaded a video that shows the flashing light situation. It is sitting on some plastic risers and resting on a box. 




Anyone seen this or have ideas?

Things I tried:
Nothing ever displays on the display. The best I can tell the machine keeps rebooting almost as if it is doing the MemOK check except it isn't because it doesn't flash the LEDs properly (see below about reset button).

I've tried clearing CMOS too many times to count. And swapped out as much hardware as I could: 2 different power supplies, 6 sticks of RAM alone in all available slots and two different graphics cards. Removed and reinserted CPU; no dice.

I've tried CrashFree3 restoration via USB and USB-DVD but the machine turns off way too quickly for anything to happen.

If I push the reset button at the right time during the reboot loop the machine will stay on and display the memory error LED. If I put the machine into MemOK check mode this LED blinks instead.

Turning on/off EPU and TPU via the hardware switches didn't make a difference.


Its really weird. Do you have a few spare drive laying around to try it in nonraid with multiple drives? maybe a busted sata cable? If the Bios is stable maybe try flashing to an early bios then reflashing to the new one? That should clear everything.


----------



## cory1234

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ehpexs*


Hopefully my board comes back from it's rma quickly. It's tough to look at a shell of a case.


Which board did you have? Mine died in less than one day of use. Didn't want to wait for RMA so I took a $30 loss and bought another







.


----------



## kchase731

can someone zip up the tpu folder from their install cd and upload it somewhere? I guess the p8p67 does not have the TPU support, or mayhe just the software? not sure. im not really happy about this as Asus doesnt make it very clear that this is the difference between the regular and the pro board. so basically i cant overclock this board.

i was going to run over to micro center, and get a new board. but they only have the LE in stock. im not sure i want that board. any thoughts?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kchase731*


can someone zip up the tpu folder from their install cd and upload it somewhere? I guess the p8p67 does not have the TPU support, or mayhe just the software? not sure. im not really happy about this as Asus doesnt make it very clear that this is the difference between the regular and the pro board. so basically i cant overclock this board.

i was going to run over to micro center, and get a new board. but they only have the LE in stock. im not sure i want that board. any thoughts?


Idk if giving you that app would do anything. Can you not just return the board and get one from frys or something. Or order one from the egg and return that one when it comes.

So that board really can't oc? Thats lame but I do see on the site that the tpu thing isn't listed.


----------



## atasp8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MDalton10*


Its really weird. Do you have a few spare drive laying around to try it in nonraid with multiple drives? maybe a busted sata cable? If the Bios is stable maybe try flashing to an early bios then reflashing to the new one? That should clear everything.


This behavior is without any drives installed. It doesn't light up the "boot device" LED warning when no drives are installed (which it is suppose to).

Unfortunately the machine restarts way too quickly for Crashfree to even attempt to recover the BIOS. Every time you see the fan stop in the video, it has cycled power.


----------



## kchase731

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Idk if giving you that app would do anything. Can you not just return the board and get one from frys or something. Or order one from the egg and return that one when it comes.

So that board really can't oc? Thats lame but I do see on the site that the tpu thing isn't listed.


yeah...basically thats the difference. i read all about the board before i ordered it. its not labeled on asus's page at all what TPU does. so when you compare the 2 boards feature for feature, i just missed it. I called asus to see if this in fact is the only difference, they hung up on me twice.

I thought i read that all p67 boards had the multiplier unlocked. this apparently is not true. i can return it, but im not very happy. i waited a week to get this board, and its useless. maybe newegg will; be nice about restocking and shipping, the board is basically unused flawless...and i eaily spend $10k/yr (with work orders, but all in my account) at the egg.


----------



## Cronos007

Hmmm. While you have tried clearing the cmos a few times, try the following:
Pull all the drives out. Pull everything but one stick of ram. Shut down all power to the psu. Flip the clr cmos jumper and pull the button cell out. While the PSU is still powered down (or unplugged) hit the power button on pc (should finish draining what power may remain).
Procedure says 5 to 10 secs but i usually give it a minute to make sure.
Flip jumper back and replace button cell. Power up pc with just a single stick of ram and hopefully it will revive itself. (No drives yet)


----------



## Cardinal

I'm seeing a weird issue where in TurboV, it looks like my BCLK is report as "004.2", rather than the ~103 I saw in UEFI. I think this is making my AutoTune a bit screwy. Any thoughts as to what's going on here?


----------



## Cronos007

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cardinal*


I'm seeing a weird issue where in TurboV, it looks like my BCLK is report as "004.2", rather than the ~103 I saw in UEFI. I think this is making my AutoTune a bit screwy. Any thoughts as to what's going on here?


Clear cmos and then see if it still is doing it.


----------



## lightsout

I now see the issues you guys are having with ram and timings the board doesn't like. I tried to up the mhz of my ram at good timings.

And also tried to drop the timings at rated speed. Both times I got stuck in boot loop hell. Rebooted like 5 times. Finally was able to get into the bios.

I had this ram overclocked at one point but the timings were pretty loose. Oh well its fast enough stock. Its not like the headache of optimizing it will yeild a result I cna actually feel.


----------



## TriBeCa

I just posted a brief guide / advice for the P8P67-M Pro, which has a substantively different bios from the full ATX P8P67 boards.

Feel free to link it if you like, users of this board will be relatively few and far between, but figuring out how to set vcore on this board is not straightforward so those few users will undoubtedly be looking for info.


----------



## Cardinal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cardinal*


I'm seeing a weird issue where in TurboV, it looks like my BCLK is report as "004.2", rather than the ~103 I saw in UEFI. I think this is making my AutoTune a bit screwy. Any thoughts as to what's going on here?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cronos007*


Clear cmos and then see if it still is doing it.


Cleared CMOS via the jumper, booted up, and it asked me to enter setup due to the clear. Loaded optimized defaults, rebooted, pulled up TurboV, still reports BCLK of 004.2









Any other thoughts?


----------



## atasp8

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cronos007*


Hmmm. While you have tried clearing the cmos a few times, try the following:
Pull all the drives out. Pull everything but one stick of ram. Shut down all power to the psu. Flip the clr cmos jumper and pull the button cell out. While the PSU is still powered down (or unplugged) hit the power button on pc (should finish draining what power may remain).
Procedure says 5 to 10 secs but i usually give it a minute to make sure.
Flip jumper back and replace button cell. Power up pc with just a single stick of ram and hopefully it will revive itself. (No drives yet)


I found this thread
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=264597

This is similar to what I am experiencing but I am unable to recover from it via clearing CMOS. I do remember setting AI Tuner to manual (bad experience with asus and that setting) but I did not change any other settings.

I've tried many methods of reset including the one you described and the one on the ASUS forums but no luck yet.


----------



## Trax416

Have not read a ton on the boards (outside of basic features) before I jumped in and upgraded to a P8P67 and a 2500k. It's been a while for me.

I have a question. Are there any adjustments I should make to the bios on a system that is not planned on being OC'd right away? Any options I should turn on/off? and should I select balance, performance etc,,?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## rmp459

Quote:



Originally Posted by *atasp8*


I found this thread
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=264597

This is similar to what I am experiencing but I am unable to recover from it via clearing CMOS. I do remember setting AI Tuner to manual (bad experience with asus and that setting) but I did not change any other settings.

I've tried many methods of reset including the one you described and the one on the ASUS forums but no luck yet.


Yea i like bricked my first board... and cant get a stable OC w/ my ram over 1333 even though its 1600mhz ram...

Bought a new motherboard and im going to be picking up some 2000-2200 gskill in a few weeks. Not a huge fan of gskill ram but i am seeing alot of success and the two manufacturers seem to have traded alot of samples to develop a QVL before these boards hit the market... seems like my best chance.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trax416*


Have not read a ton on the boards (outside of basic features) before I jumped in and upgraded to a P8P67 and a 2500k. It's been a while for me.

I have a question. Are there any adjustments I should make to the bios on a system that is not planned on being OC'd right away? Any options I should turn on/off? and should I select balance, performance etc,,?

Thanks for the help.


Enable all the power saving features. I have them enabled even though I'm overclocking. 5GHz is stable enough


----------



## TheDream

This thread helped me a ton thanks a lot!


----------



## lightsout

The Asus Bluetooth app is useless to me. When I start it its just a blue screen with Asus logo.

I hit menu and select paired devices. It shows my PC but when I select it it instantly says connection lost. Any thoughts?

sent from tapatalk on android


----------



## kchase731

so now that i have determined that the p8p67-m is useless. i guess ill be buying a full size board. any suggestions? ive read all the posts. it looks like the p8p67 pro is getting the best results for overclock. the additional features like pcie slots, jmicron, and blutooth mean nothing to me. so pro, evo, or sabertooth?

goal: reliable overclock, good resale in a year when im done with it. i really am looking to get a board that i can get my 2500k in the high 4.x range on air. i may do the water kit from frozen cpu...thats like $150 or so...just to play with.

I AM NOT a GAMER...I just want a very fast workstation. however i really appreciate all the tweaks the gamers provide for every last ounce of performance

Thanks


----------



## lightsout

I thinks its more on the chip with these boards. On my evo I'm at 4.8 ghz with 1.4v. Pro should be great though. Another Guy has 4.9 on the base p67

sent from tapatalk on android


----------



## Farmer Boe

Need a good workstation type mobo? Check out the Asus P8P67 WS Revolution

http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_I...7tp&templete=2


----------



## Iching

I noticed that my Asus P8P67 Pro boots straight into BIOs after a colde boot. Then, I have to press save and exit and the system boots. However, when I opt for "restart" from within Windows 7, system boots without any problems. Any ideas?

Cheers


----------



## Trax416

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;12033697*
> Enable all the power saving features. I have them enabled even though I'm overclocking. 5GHz is stable enough


Thanks for the info. So I will just set it to performance and make sure stuff like Lightspeed and C1E is enabled?


----------



## IceAero

OK, I gotta ask, is anyone else's motherboard temp sensor (SYSTIN) completely broken?

Mine is currently reporting 123.0 oC and it's just staying at that constant.

Usually is says 29.0 or 30.0 and never changes.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


I thinks its more on the chip with these boards. On my evo I'm at 4.8 ghz with 1.4v. Pro should be great though. Another Guy has 4.9 on the base p67

sent from tapatalk on android


Since overclocking is now multiplier based, you are much less bound by a good motherboard than previously. Any P67 motherboard should give you a good overclock.


----------



## Turhan

I had build a system with ;
Corsair Dominator 1600Mhz CL7 6GB (3x2GB) Triple channel , but my MB ( P8P67pro) doesn't support Triple channel only dual channel RAMs. What would you suggest me , 
no need to change or jump to dual channel 2x2GB ?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turhan;12041075*
> I had build a system with ;
> Corsair Dominator 1600Mhz CL7 6GB (3x2GB) Triple channel , but my MB ( P8P67pro) doesn't support Triple channel only dual channel RAMs. What would you suggest me ,
> no need to change or jump to dual channel 2x2GB ?


I just threw in all my RAM. It should work fine, dual or triple channel interleaving is kinda overrated.

And it's the CPU that doesn't support triple channel. Not the motherboard.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *atasp8*


I put together my 2500K + P8P67 Pro setup last night and it worked until I tried to move to my 4 disk-RAID setup. The system was running on an OCZ 60GB SSD when it was able to turn on.

Needing to switch the SATA mode from the default ACHI to RAID in the new bios I rebooted. This was the last time the machine started up properly.

The machine keeps rebooting. The Diagnostic LEDs on the board flash one at a time at startup (except the boot device one does not flash). It typically goes Memory-GPU-CPU before looping. It always ends on the CPU one.

I've uploaded a video that shows the flashing light situation. It is sitting on some plastic risers and resting on a box. 




Anyone seen this or have ideas?

Things I tried:
Nothing ever displays on the display. The best I can tell the machine keeps rebooting almost as if it is doing the MemOK check except it isn't because it doesn't flash the LEDs properly (see below about reset button).

I've tried clearing CMOS too many times to count. And swapped out as much hardware as I could: 2 different power supplies, 6 sticks of RAM alone in all available slots and two different graphics cards. Removed and reinserted CPU; no dice.

I've tried CrashFree3 restoration via USB and USB-DVD but the machine turns off way too quickly for anything to happen.

If I push the reset button at the right time during the reboot loop the machine will stay on and display the memory error LED. If I put the machine into MemOK check mode this LED blinks instead.

Turning on/off EPU and TPU via the hardware switches didn't make a difference.



i had the same problem, never ending loop on my p8p67 deluxe. After doing all trouble shooting, even removing the battery i just replace it at microcenter for a new one. The new one is working rock solid with no issue like the ones people are mentioning here. No cold boot problem, ram problem, etc.


----------



## Trax416

So i went to boot my computer up this morning and it would not boot at all. Monitor and keyboard wouldn't even light-up. Board would just continue to restart. I had no idea what was happening and got a bit pissed off. It also wouldn't stay turned off via the case. So I had to open it up and mess with a few things just to get it to turn off properly. Once it turned off I turned it back on and I got an Asus error screen saying "Failed overclock".

I never even attempted to overclock at all. I was waiting until I got a new CPU HSF.

So I went into Bios and looked at all the settings. The only out of place thing I could see was A) my Ram was set at 1625 instead of auto which I never did and B) Turbo was on, which I never did.

am I right in assuming Turbo was turned on when it should have been off and Asus tried and failed to automatically overclock my CPU?


----------



## GJF47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trax416*


So i went to boot my computer up this morning and it would not boot at all. Monitor and keyboard wouldn't even light-up. Board would just continue to restart. I had no idea what was happening and got a bit pissed off. It also wouldn't stay turned off via the case. So I had to open it up and mess with a few things just to get it to turn off properly. Once it turned off I turned it back on and I got an Asus error screen saying "Failed overclock".

I never even attempted to overclock at all. I was waiting until I got a new CPU HSF.

So I went into Bios and looked at all the settings. The only out of place thing I could see was A) my Ram was set at 1625 instead of auto which I never did and B) Turbo was on, which I never did.

am I right in assuming Turbo was turned on when it should have been off and Asus tried and failed to automatically overclock my CPU?


Have you tried the CMOS reset in the first post?


----------



## Suprcynic

Has anyone had problems getting core temp programs to work with the pro? None of them work for me on the 1053 bios.


----------



## Trax416

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GJF47*


Have you tried the CMOS reset in the first post?


I got it working, I am just trying to find out why it had a failed overclock when I never attempted to overclock it.


----------



## GJF47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Trax416*


I got it working, I am just trying to find out why it had a failed overclock when I never attempted to overclock it.


I had that message even without overclocking anything. Did the CMOS reset and it went away


----------



## grunion

This board does not like having drives removed once they've been recognized.

I removed a storage drive from a marvell port and about never got the darn thing to boot again.
I would still like to get the drive moved to an intel port, but I'm scared


----------



## Suprcynic

Can someone go into their device manager and under sm bus controller please tell me what driver is listed? It won't automatically find a driver and I can't tell what I'm looking for.








By wekivasprings at 2011-01-17[/IMG]


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suprcynic;12043627*
> Can someone go into their device manager and under sm bus controller please tell me what driver is listed? It won't automatically find a driver and I can't tell what I'm looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By wekivasprings at 2011-01-17


This should be the Intel Chipset driver. I am not up and running yet, but that is what the SM Bus controller is related to.


----------



## Suprcynic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandypx;12043758*
> This should be the Intel Chipset driver. I am not up and running yet, but that is what the SM Bus controller is related to.


That took care of the 2 device conflicts but temp programs still don't work. I'm ready to throw this board out the window. Temps show up in uefi and on the Asus ai program but not on any temp programs like coretemp or realtemp 3.65.


----------



## SimpleTech

Suprcynic, what BIOS are you on? What does Real Temp read?


----------



## Suprcynic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;12044125*
> Suprcynic, what BIOS are you on? What does Real Temp read?


I'm on the 1053 beta bios. Real temp reads the same as the others. Bounces around between around 0 and 32c then as soon as I put load on it it goes to 0, but the temps in AI at the same time go up and down according to load. It's driving me crazy.


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suprcynic;12043858*
> That took care of the 2 device conflicts but temp programs still don't work. I'm ready to throw this board out the window. Temps show up in uefi and on the Asus ai program but not on any temp programs like coretemp or realtemp 3.65.


The SMBus Controller (or system bus controller) is part of the Intel chipset. One of its functions is to monitor your system board's temperature and voltage. Programs that read your hardware sensors need the controller to be functioning properly.

Maybe try to delete, and then reinstall the latest Intel chipset drivers?


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suprcynic;12043858*
> That took care of the 2 device conflicts but temp programs still don't work. I'm ready to throw this board out the window. Temps show up in uefi and on the Asus ai program but not on any temp programs like coretemp or realtemp 3.65.


ouch RMA it xD mine works fine


----------



## Juicehead

Has anyone else run into the AI Suite "Won't Install Issue"? I have even tried the newer 1011 version and I cannot get anything from the suite to install. Just sits for a few seconds the says it has "stopped working"

Any Ideas?


----------



## Suprcynic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicehead;12044812*
> Has anyone else run into the AI Suite "Won't Install Issue"? I have even tried the newer 1011 version and I cannot get anything from the suite to install. Just sits for a few seconds the says it has "stopped working"
> 
> Any Ideas?


Move the ai window interface before you install. The permissions boxes pop up behind the window and you can't see them to click allow and let the program continue.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juicehead;12044812*
> Has anyone else run into the AI Suite "Won't Install Issue"? I have even tried the newer 1011 version and I cannot get anything from the suite to install. Just sits for a few seconds the says it has "stopped working"
> 
> Any Ideas?


Try 10109.

Edit: Or try the advice above.


----------



## Suprcynic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandypx;12044171*
> The SMBus Controller (or system bus controller) is part of the Intel chipset. One of its functions is to monitor your system board's temperature and voltage. Programs that read your hardware sensors need the controller to be functioning properly.
> 
> Maybe try to delete, and then reinstall the latest Intel chipset drivers?


I've tried to uninstall the sm bus driver and reinstall but still doesn't work. I'm at the end of my rope with this and Asus tech support are idiots. I'm contemplating formatting everything, clearing the bios and starting over.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suprcynic;12044934*
> I've tried to uninstall the sm bus driver and reinstall but still doesn't work. I'm at the end of my rope with this and Asus tech support are idiots. I'm contemplating formatting everything, clearing the bios and starting over.


awww so much trouble with the p8p67 boards i wish we all gone to gigabyte


----------



## Robilar

My issue with the AI suite was that it installed fine and then on reboot, the usb keyboard and mouse were disabled no matter what I did...

I had to connect a ps2 keyboard and manually uninstall it.

Even then I would have about a 25 second lag after startup before my keyboard and mouse would work. I ultimately had to do another reformat to resolve it (they now work fine).


----------



## Suprcynic

What do I need to uninstall to reinstall the sm bus controller? Just the smbus controller or the 6 above it as well?


----------



## xandypx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Suprcynic*


What do I need to uninstall to reinstall the sm bus controller? Just the smbus controller or the 6 above it as well?


If it were me, I would delete everything related to the P67 chip, and after reboot, (although win7 is going to reinstall them as fast as you delete them), reinstall with the drivers downloaded from Intel's website, linked in the first post, rather than ASUS's.


----------



## Suprcynic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xandypx*


If it were me, I would delete everything related to the P67 chip, and after reboot, (although win7 is going to reinstall them as fast as you delete them), reinstall with the drivers downloaded from Intel's website, linked in the first post, rather than ASUS's.


Is that everything in that section? I don't know what's related and what's not


----------



## xandypx

Since i don't exactly know what's included with the P67, i'll take a stab. I don't think you need to uninstall everything, just the things related to reading the hardware sensors. some of the items may be named slightly different, but you should get an idea.

Delete:
SM Bus controller
Management Interface controller
LPC interface controller
processor to I/O Controller
All items for windows management for ACPI 
and the system management BIOS driver.

Reboot, windows will finish installing the drivers it has available after the computer restarts, then install the Intel drivers as recommended above.


----------



## Juicehead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Suprcynic*


Move the ai window interface before you install. The permissions boxes pop up behind the window and you can't see them to click allow and let the program continue.


Did that, I click, then it just errors out.


----------



## Suprcynic

I'm returning this board. If it doesn't communicate with external temperature programs then it's worthless to me.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suprcynic;12046027*
> I'm returning this board. If it doesn't communicate with external temperature programs then it's worthless to me.


It is a new board and temperature programs do not communicate with this board. Whining does not help solving problems. Core temp and real temp work fine for me.


----------



## Suprcynic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching;12046147*
> It is a new board and temperature programs do not communicate with this board. Whining does not help solving problems. Core temp and real temp work fine for me.


Thanks for adding nothing. That doesn't solve problems either.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kchase731;12031013*
> p8p67-m. It seems as if Asus forgot to add the turbo ratio feature to the p8p67-m & m-pro Im not all that happy about this. my 2500k is basically locked because of it.
> 
> Im about to head over to microcenter, but the local one only has the p8p67-le in stock. is it worth it? or should i just RMA the p8p67-m to newegg and but a different board? or is there a bios update in the works that adds the turbo unlock to the board i have? which really has all the features i want. i just want the thing to run around 4.5 ghz...very annoying.
> 
> i was an early adapter to the 1366 and got a p6t and 920 setup, i know its been a while but i dont seem to recall these annoying issues.


Um yes they did, its right on the AI tweeker page under advance menu. The way this board has thing labeled is confusing though. All the settings that every one is talking about in here are not relevant to these boards for some reason. You have to set the overclocking to manual then the multi ratio is labeled "By all cores" ******ed but thats what it is.


----------



## BigFrank

This thread makes me stress out so much...but it's very informative.

sorry just wanted to share.


----------



## BigFrank

Has anyone tried not installing the JBM Controller and had any issues? Or should this be installed definitely?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;12046397*
> Um yes they did, its right on the AI tweeker page under advance menu. The way this board has thing labeled is confusing though. All the settings that every one is talking about in here are not relevant to these boards for some reason. You have to set the overclocking to manual then the multi ratio is labeled "By all cores" ******ed but thats what it is.


Thats the same as my evo.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;12047545*
> Has anyone tried not installing the JBM Controller and had any issues? Or should this be installed definitely?


Shouldn't be any issues. I disabled mine in the BIOS.


----------



## BigFrank

Would it be safer to just install it, then go back and disable it then?


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;12047545*
> Has anyone tried not installing the JBM Controller and had any issues? Or should this be installed definitely?


diable in bios. Not worth the hassle. It is slow.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suprcynic;12046289*
> Thanks for adding nothing. That doesn't solve problems either.


Have you tried Everest? have you updated the bios? Reset?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;12047661*
> Would it be safer to just install it, then go back and disable it then?


Just disable it in the BIOS. One less thing to have to install a driver for.


----------



## Suprcynic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching;12047696*
> Have you tried Everest? have you updated the bios? Reset?


I have updated everything possible, reset BIOS several times, formatted everything reinstalled Windows, etc. Nothing works. Asus helpdesk has been beyond worthless as well.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suprcynic;12047880*
> I have updated everything possible, reset BIOS several times, formatted everything reinstalled Windows, etc. Nothing works. Asus helpdesk has been beyond worthless as well.


I know you know but do you have all the monitoring options enabled in bios?


----------



## Suprcynic

I didn't see anything for enabling monitoring in BIOS. I asked 3 cs people at asus and they said it was always on, that there wasn't an option.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suprcynic;12047983*
> I didn't see anything for enabling monitoring in BIOS. I asked 3 cs people at asus and they said it was always on, that there wasn't an option.


Check your bios and let us know if you get any readings in bios...


----------



## Suprcynic

The temps read in BIOS and ai. That's it.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suprcynic;12048093*
> The temps read in BIOS and ai. That's it.


Hmm, I would wait for the updated versions of the progs or return the board to the store.


----------



## paradise_sucks

What Hidden Text Below means?!

Okay, I got it...


----------



## Volkswagen

Anyone with a Ven-x CPU Cooler- does it fit without any issues?


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Anyone have problem installing the AI Suite II? When I click setup, it asks me if I want to run that program, then I click ok. Screen disappears and nothing happen. Please help.


----------



## ____

I just got the machine running so I chose that "OC Tuner" in the UEFI to see what it does. CPUZ says that I'm running at 80~ bus speed (103 is the supposed BCLK), so a multi of 43 became 3.5GHz. Is this supposed to happen? I didn't touch anything else, except disabling Marvel stata, JMicron esata, and Realtek LAN


----------



## Suprcynic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *____*


I just got the machine running so I chose that "OC Tuner" in the UEFI to see what it does. CPUZ says that I'm running at 80~ bus speed (103 is the supposed BCLK), so a multi of 43 became 3.5GHz. Is this supposed to happen? I didn't touch anything else, except disabling Marvel stata, JMicron esata, and Realtek LAN


I would say no. lock the bclk at 100.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *____*


I just got the machine running so I chose that "OC Tuner" in the UEFI to see what it does. CPUZ says that I'm running at 80~ bus speed (103 is the supposed BCLK), so a multi of 43 became 3.5GHz. Is this supposed to happen? I didn't touch anything else, except disabling Marvel stata, JMicron esata, and Realtek LAN


its idle run prime and see what the clock is.


----------



## Suprcynic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iching*


Hmm, I would wait for the updated versions of the progs or return the board to the store.


Finally got a knowledgeable person on the phone from ASUS. Bad sensor. After a day of pulling my hair out trying to fix a "software issue" it ended up being a hardware issue. The egg already has the replacement on it's way to me.


----------



## Juicehead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02*


Anyone have problem installing the AI Suite II? When I click setup, it asks me if I want to run that program, then I click ok. Screen disappears and nothing happen. Please help.


I am in the same boat you are...

I am not sure anyone knows the problem as it is random. I think I am going to give customer service a ring today and find out whats up. Let me know if you find anything out.


----------



## Suprcynic

That happened to me when I tried installing off the disk. I downloaded the ai program from Asus website and it installed fine. Honestly I wouldn't install it. If you're going to OC just do it manually.


----------



## cory1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suprcynic;12054088*
> That happened to me when I tried installing off the disk. I downloaded the ai program from Asus website and it installed fine. Honestly I wouldn't install it. If you're going to OC just do it manually.


The software is nice to bump up the vcore quickly if a stress test fails. Instead of having to restart into the bios every time.


----------



## Trax416

This is the second day in a row my computer would not start windows at all.

Everytime I turn my computer off, then on again in the morning, it simply will not boot. Keep in mind, I am not overclocking at all, and have Turbo mode turned off. The only way to get the computer to boot into windows is by turning off the PSU, opening it up, removing the power switch connector, turning the PSU on, reconnecting the power switch, then powering the computer on again.

It then takes me to an Asus screen about having a failed overclock, and to hit F1 to go into setup. Which makes no sense at all since I have not even attempted to overclock.

Once in setup I simply exit and it finally boots into windows.

I posted this on another site, but OC.net is extremely active and full of knowldgable people. So I figured I would get an answer fairly quickly from someone who knows of this issue.

What should I do to fix the problem? It's a bit annoying not being able to turn the computer off at all at this point.


----------



## puffsNasco

i just realize i think i missed alot of stuff isntalling the ai suite all igot is , sensors, system info, seneor recording and 1 other thing.

no bluetooth >


----------



## GJF47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trax416;12056437*
> This is the second day in a row my computer would not start windows at all.
> 
> Everytime I turn my computer off, then on again in the morning, it simply will not boot. Keep in mind, I am not overclocking at all, and have Turbo mode turned off. The only way to get the computer to boot into windows is by turning off the PSU, opening it up, removing the power switch connector, turning the PSU on, reconnecting the power switch, then powering the computer on again.
> 
> It then takes me to an Asus screen about having a failed overclock, and to hit F1 to go into setup. Which makes no sense at all since I have not even attempted to overclock.
> 
> Once in setup I simply exit and it finally boots into windows.
> 
> I posted this on another site, but Overclock.net is extremely active and full of knowldgable people. So I figured I would get an answer fairly quickly from someone who knows of this issue.
> 
> What should I do to fix the problem? It's a bit annoying not being able to turn the computer off at all at this point.


Do the CMOS reset as described in the first post of this thread


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;12053314*
> its idle run prime and see what the clock is.


It's not the multiplier. At idle, the multiplier is 16, but it's running at 1.2GHz.

I have more time today, time to study the bios


----------



## Suprcynic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;12056938*
> It's not the multiplier. At idle, the multiplier is 16, but it's running at 1.2GHz.
> 
> I have more time today, time to study the bios


If your bclk varies more than 98-103 something is broke in my estimation.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

I"m havng RAM problem now. My RAM suppose to run 1866MHz. I tried manaul setting and X.M.P profile, but it keep showing that I'm running at 1600MHz (Bios and CPUz). I tried to run 1333Mhz, but still not changing. It's still running at 1600Mhz. Tried clear cmos, boot one stick, remove sticks. This just happen yesterday and It ran 1866MHz before yesterday.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Suprcynic;12046289*
> Thanks for adding nothing. That doesn't solve problems either.


You must be missing something. It works for me, and countless other people. Maybe something is stuck in the processor socket or a bent pin that does so that it cannot detect the temperature properly?


----------



## Suprcynic

It was a faulty mobo. after talking to 3 cs reps that barely knew what a mobo was I finally got one if the ROG guys on the phone and troublshooted it. Bad sensor. Great board otherwise. Newegg already has a replacement half way to me.


----------



## ____

My computer is still locked at 3.4GHz. No matter what multiplier, the bus speed changes so that i run at 3.4.


----------



## Masika

Finally the new board and cheap has arrived today. GOt the Pro and the 2600.


----------



## Iching

How do I update Bios on a Pro version? I cannot install Asus Update.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iching*


How do I update Bios on a Pro version? I cannot install Asus Update.


Go into the BIOS → Advanced Option → Tool → ASUS EZ Flash utility

After it restarts, shut down the computer. Clear CMOS (shown in OP) and when you boot back up, go back into the BIOS and load Optimized Defaults.

You don't have to do the second part I described but it can help if you're experiencing boot issues.


----------



## Iching

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


Go into the BIOS → Advanced Option → Tool → ASUS EZ Flash utility

After it restarts, shut down the computer. Clear CMOS (shown in OP) and when you boot back up, go back into the BIOS and load Optimized Defaults.

You don't have to do the second part I described but it can help if you're experiencing boot issues.


The problem is that EZ Flash says "bios is not a EFI compatible file"...


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iching*


The problem is that EZ Flash says "bios is not a EFI compatible file"...


Does the file look like this:

P8P67-PRO-ASUS-1053.ROM

??


----------



## Iching

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


Does the file look like this:

P8P67-PRO-ASUS-1053.ROM

??


Yes. Otherwise I would not be asking.







To be precise it says "selected file is not an EFI BIOS".







I was able to install AI Suite on a x64 system with a patch.

Link. Please make sure you run it as an admin.

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1036688202


----------



## srsparky32

hi guys..was wondering if these boards have the lotes socket or the foxconn socket?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iching*


Yes. Otherwise I would not be asking.







To be precise it says "selected file is not an EFI BIOS".







I was able to install AI Suite on a x64 system with a patch.

Link. Please make sure you run it as an admin.

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1036688202


I'll note that patch in the OP. Appreciate it.

As for the BIOS flashing issue, hmmm... Maybe clear the CMOS now and try again?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *srsparky32*


hi guys..was wondering if these boards have the lotes socket or the foxconn socket?


Foxconn.


----------



## srsparky32

shame, i heard the foxconn sockets have socket burn issues


----------



## Iching

Quote:



Originally Posted by *srsparky32*


shame, i heard the foxconn sockets have socket burn issues










Get proper cooling such as Noctua and do not go crazy with voltage and you should be fine.


----------



## Iching

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


I'll note that patch in the OP. Appreciate it.

As for the BIOS flashing issue, hmmm... Maybe clear the CMOS now and try again?

Foxconn.


Aslo, I had to run the patch twice as an admin. Patch it, reboot, patch it again and reboot then install.

Cheers


----------



## puffsNasco

someone should make an owner club xD?


----------



## Outcasst

The power cut issue is getting more common now.

I can be folding for 48 hours straight with no problems, but then sometimes the PC just loses power when I'm doing something trivial like opening a program.


----------



## cory1234

Beginning to think more than 50% of these boards are having issues. 2nd one has the same problem my first one had. Power, no post.


----------



## DeltaVictor81

2 boards, same problem... problem might be elsewhere? Not saying it's _impossible_ to have 2 bad boards, though.


----------



## cory1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeltaVictor81;12068871*
> 2 boards, same problem... problem might be elsewhere? Not saying it's _impossible_ to have 2 bad boards, though.


The first board actually worked eventually. It just died within one day. I'm sure this one may not be broken, but there no reason I should be having so much trouble trying to get the monitor to turn on.


----------



## gt12345

wow so many people having problem with asus p67 board huh?


----------



## BigFrank

Ok booting up, tried to clear cmos. There's a green led on by the jumper one red led for gpu and one red led on for boot device. And that's all thats happening. Any help?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srsparky32;12063315*
> shame, i heard the foxconn sockets have socket burn issues


Mine has a Lotes socket, it says it right on the cpu bracket.


----------



## cory1234

http://vip.asus.com/forum/topic.aspx?board_id=1&model=P8P67%20PRO&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## Outcasst

Does anyone have a link to AI Suite II? I can't find it on Asus's website, and the link on the OP is broken.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


Does anyone have a link to AI Suite II? I can't find it on Asus's website, and the link on the OP is broken.


Try using the ones for the other boards.


----------



## Outcasst

All of them are linking to the same file.

Edit: Maximus link works.


----------



## RAFFY

My ASUS p8p67 m-pro comes in tomorrow I hope I don't have problems with it. As of now I'm thinking of clearing the CMOS right off the bat. Any other things I should do right away?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;12070199*
> All of them are linking to the same file.
> 
> Edit: Maximus link works.


I fixed them all. Asus removed some of their links, so I had to search their FTP for newer ones.

I also included the name of the apps and versions included in the latest _AI Suite_.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY;12070367*
> My ASUS p8p67 m-pro comes in tomorrow I hope I don't have problems with it. As of now I'm thinking of clearing the CMOS right off the bat. Any other things I should do right away?


That's pretty much about it as there aren't any new BIOS updates.


----------



## BigFrank

OK ignore my last post. Error on my part. My issue is now with my RAM. I installed two sticks 2x2gb @ 1600 at 7 8 7 and its showing up in CPU-z as 9 9 9 @ 668.9 mhz??? Anyone figure this one out?


----------



## Outcasst

Getting really annoyed with this board.

What does the bluetooth show up as in device manager? I CANNOT get the drivers to install. The system just doesn't detect it.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


Getting really annoyed with this board.

What does the bluetooth show up as in device manager? I CANNOT get the drivers to install. The system just doesn't detect it.


Try this one.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFrank*


OK ignore my last post. Error on my part. My issue is now with my RAM. I installed two sticks 2x2gb @ 1600 at 7 8 7 and its showing up in CPU-z as 9 9 9 @ 668.9 mhz??? Anyone figure this one out?


You have to go into the BIOS and manually set the correct timings/voltage. If the sticks support XMP, enable it.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


Try this one.


Didn't work. It brings up the found new devices pop-up, but it just re-installs the drivers for the devices I currently have. No bluetooth device shows up.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


You have to go into the BIOS and manually set the correct timings/voltage. If the sticks support XMP, enable it.


How do I know if my sticks support XMP?
I changed the RAM to 1600 in the BIOS, the timings are correct but cpu-z says the RAM is running at 800mhz.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


Didn't work. It brings up the found new devices pop-up, but it just re-installs the drivers for the devices I currently have. No bluetooth device shows up.


Hmm, that is a bit odd. Maybe you accidentally disabled it in the BIOS? Or maybe the bluetooth connector isn't plugged in all the way?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFrank*


How do I know if my sticks support XMP?
I changed the RAM to 1600 in the BIOS, the timings are correct but cpu-z says the RAM is running at 800mhz.


They should say on the packaging, website, or you can find it listed in the BIOS under AUTO/manual/XMP setting.

DDR = Double Data Rate

800MHz x 2 = 1600MHz


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;12070738*
> Didn't work. It brings up the found new devices pop-up, but it just re-installs the drivers for the devices I currently have. No bluetooth device shows up.


When I did it it came up with about 10 boxes asking me what I wanted it to do when it installed drivers if you get these, I selected only look on Windows Update if it couldnt find them on my PC and it found the correct ASUS ones and installed them locally.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;12070775*
> How do I know if my sticks support XMP?
> I changed the RAM to 1600 in the BIOS, the timings are correct but cpu-z says the RAM is running at 800mhz.


DDR-1600 is 800MHz


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


They should say on the packaging, website, or you can find it listed in the BIOS under AUTO/manual/XMP setting.

DDR = Double Data Rate

800MHz x 2 = 1600MHz


OK thanks.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


DDR-1600 is 800MHz










ya sorry, my newbie builder status is showing today.


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

After reading this thread you guys have made me really question the reliability of my new P8P67 lol... Fingers crossed I don't have any problems...


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaffa Cakes!;12070873*
> After reading this thread you guys have made me really question the reliability of my new P8P67 lol... Fingers crossed I don't have any problems...


To be honest I havent had any issues so far, aside from me being new at building. I followed all of the steps that have been discussed in this thread and unless you consider a few minor tweaks and issues, I havent had much difficulty at all.
+1 to simpletech for walking me through my setup.


----------



## BigFrank

Ok one last thing, on bootup I get a screen that says " disk I/O error " reaplce the disk then press any key ". Any idea why im getting this?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFrank*


+1 to simpletech for walking me through my setup.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFrank*


Ok one last thing, on bootup I get a screen that says " disk I/O error " reaplce the disk then press any key ". Any idea why im getting this?


I think you're booting off of a hard disk that isn't formatted or doesn't contain a MBR. Go into the UEFI and you can change the boot order under the Boot tab.

-----

For anyone experiencing double boot or cold boot issues, read this. Let me know if it works (I'm going to try it too) and if it does, I will put it in the OP.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;12070989*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're booting off of a hard disk that isn't formatted or doesn't contain a MBR. Go into the UEFI and you can change the boot order under the Boot tab.


I installed windows on my SSD, I have it first on my boot order. Is this causing the issue?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;12070989*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're booting off of a hard disk that isn't formatted or doesn't contain a MBR. Go into the UEFI and you can change the boot order under the Boot tab.
> 
> For anyone experiencing double boot or cold boot issues, read this. Let me know if it works (I'm going to try it too) and if it does, I will put it in the OP.


That's interesting. I always had that enabled because I've been using WOL for so long, and I haven't had the double boot issues since then, lol.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFrank*


I installed windows on my SSD, I have it first on my boot order. Is this causing the issue?


If the OS isn't installed on the SSD, it will report that message.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


That's interesting. I always had that enabled because I've been using WOL for so long, and I haven't had the double boot issues since then, lol.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;12071039*
> If the OS isn't installed on the SSD, it will report that message.


Well, that's confusing. The OS is installed on the SSD. I just press the any key ( LOL ) and it boots fine.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;12071112*
> Well, that's confusing. The OS is installed on the SSD. I just press the any key ( LOL ) and it boots fine.


Oh, that's the Marvell 6GB/s SATA controller (navy blue ports). If you're not using it, you can disable it in the UEFI.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;12071131*
> Oh, that's the Marvell 6GB/s SATA controller (navy blue ports). If you're not using it, you can disable it in the UEFI.


is that the SMART status check?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFrank*


is that the SMART status check?


Na, just the controller telling the BIOS that there isn't anything connected (hence the _press a key to continue_ message).


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


Na, just the controller telling the BIOS that there isn't anything connected (hence the _press a key to continue_ message).


ok done and done. Now time to get everything setup and overclock. So far good. 28-31 C idle temps.


----------



## puffsNasco

i still get to see 2 UEFI boot screens i got the marvel sata controller disabled!


----------



## cory1234

ASUS support officially sucks a$s. I called at 2:30pm and they said they would call me back in 2 hours. 4 hours went by and I called again. She said they should have called and took my name and number again. It's been *5* hours now. I called once more and the representative was a total b!tch. She said leave a message or be on hold for 2 hours. Awesome products/support ASUS. Awesome.

O yea and I forgot the part where I called and they said one moment, and then never came back so I hung up. LOL.


----------



## azian

Hi Guys,

First time builder and omg ...all the problems i'm having.
Thank god for this post as half the stuff that happened i thought i screwed up.

I read through all the pages and didn't really see someone else having the same problem as me. 
After building this comp.. on the 3rd day it started freezing up. and since than its been freezing every so often, with no blue screen. So far this happens occasionally no matter what i'm doing. It would lock up and my screen woudl freeze at the current state. My mouse and keyboard won't work and If i was playing starcraft 2 when it freezes the last sound i heard would be repeated over and over.

I would have to do a hard reset and all these other problems everyone else is having occurs, like getting stuck on the asus screen. It's also getting stuck at the welcome screen after i reset from it freezing and to fix it i have to hold the power button than repower it up.

again this is my first build, i haven't even OC'd it yet, still using the stock fan as i wasn't planning to OC it till later. I did try changing the ram to read as 1600 as it keeps reading it as 1333 (its actually 1600 2x2gb ripjaw)

I'm running on windows 7 ultimate 64bit
any help would be appreciated.....

EDIT: seems like alot of other people on asus forums are having the same problem if anyone else is too
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...Language=en-us


----------



## Iching

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeltaVictor81*


2 boards, same problem... problem might be elsewhere? Not saying it's _impossible_ to have 2 bad boards, though.


I honestly think Asus started making ****ty products. I had to return two Asus Maximus Formula III boards to newegg. None of the them would post with ram in dual channel, single works great. If I got a post it would say 2GB are usable. So much for a premium board from Asus.


----------



## lightsout

Did a clean install of windows and I'm having mouse issues again. Razer lefty death adder. When I set the buttons opposite since its left handed with the razer software they both act as both buttons at the same time.

Before installing the newest intle chipset drivers fixed this but not now. I finally just uninstalled the razer software and switched the buttons in the control panel but that is nopt ideal.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Just to make sure the board is properly represented with more then bad feedback, I have had no problems since I got everything set up. I fixed the double post issue within a few hours of getting my board and my boot is fast as hell. My OC is very stable (4+ hours of prime95, 24+ hours of continuous folding) and I haven't even found the best settings yet. My ram is running at rated speed and timings without issue.

I just found this thread: http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578110 and I will be working my way through some tweaking tomorrow to see if I can lower my temps or raise my OC without sacrificing my stability and general 24/7 safeness.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Did a clean install of windows and I'm having mouse issues again. Razer lefty death adder. When I set the buttons opposite since its left handed with the razer software they both act as both buttons at the same time.

Before installing the newest intle chipset drivers fixed this but not now. I finally just uninstalled the razer software and switched the buttons in the control panel but that is nopt ideal.


Tried again seems to be working now.


----------



## Iching

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


i still get to see 2 UEFI boot screens i got the marvel sata controller disabled!


Same problem here. The drive boots into bios from cold boot.


----------



## ____

4.5 GHz and I'm leaving it at that.


----------



## cory1234

Just got off the Phone with customer support. They are giving me overnight shipping







.

The rep said quote "Your bios doesn't support the i5 2500K". Which is weird since my first board came with an older bios







.

Anyone near the State College area that would let me test my processor?


----------



## BigFrank

I'm about 4 hrs south if you're that desperate...


----------



## cory1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;12073273*
> I'm about 4 hrs south if you're that desperate...


Not that desperate. I am curious tho, as the rep said it is "highly likely" that the mobo took the cpu with it.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cory1234;12073380*
> Not that desperate. I am curious tho, as the rep said it is "highly likely" that the mobo took the cpu with it.


Ya that's definitely scary.


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

Anyone else having to hold down the MemOK button sometimes to make it boot? It seems usually the board will boot fine, but every so often it'll have the red MemOK LED on and won't boot.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;12070779*
> Hmm, that is a bit odd. Maybe you accidentally disabled it in the BIOS? Or maybe the bluetooth connector isn't plugged in all the way?


Is there even an option in the BIOS for it? And it seems to me the little blue thing on the I/O is attached and cannot be removed.


----------



## GJF47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaffa Cakes!;12075359*
> Anyone else having to hold down the MemOK button sometimes to make it boot? It seems usually the board will boot fine, but every so often it'll have the red MemOK LED on and won't boot.


Have you tried the CMOS reset in the first post of this thread?


----------



## eduardmc

weird that almost everyone is having problems with asus p67 mobo. My Deluxe has been rock solid, i don't even know what cold boot is lol. Hopefully Asus get their act together with the new Bios release to fix all the problems most of you are having.


----------



## GJF47

I wouldn't think that it is almost everyone having problems tbh. Most of the people that it is working fine for wont bother posting anything about it as it is all working so there is no need


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;12076415*
> weird that almost everyone is having problems with asus p67 mobo. My Deluxe has been rock solid, i don't even know what cold boot is lol. Hopefully Asus get their act together with the new Bios release to fix all the problems most of you are having.


That´s probably due to that you run Vengeance memory which work well with the P67 and most other people seems to run memory more suited for the P55, it might be that one need different subtiming (different XMP) for the P67 compare to the P55 and therefore those coldboot and boot problems with the P67.


----------



## SimpleTech

New BIOS for Pro and Deluxe!

http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578865
Quote:


> P8P67 Deluxe and Pro -
> 
> Change Log:
> 
> Removes full reset at POST (double post) on cold boot or auto overclocking routine.
> Improved OC performance using Multipliers or Auto Overclocking.
> Improved BCLK and DRAM OC capabilities when enabling the "Internal PLL Overvoltage" option in BIOS.
> Minor Bug Fixes.


And Maximum IV Extreme!
Quote:


> Maximus IV Extreme -
> 
> Change Log:
> 
> Improved OC performance using Multipliers or Auto Overclocking
> Improved BCLK and DRAM OC capabilities when enabling the "Internal PLL Overvoltage" option in BIOS.
> Minor Bug Fixes
> Firmware Upgrade of iROG Chipset


----------



## Magnifico

^great news


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;12078330*
> New BIOS for Pro and Deluxe!
> 
> http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578865
> 
> And Maximum IV Extreme!


woot woot, new [email protected]


----------



## dev1ance

Downloading is so slow...the new AI Suite...


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dev1ance;12078651*
> Downloading is so slow...the new AI Suite...


Use the links I provided in the OP. Same file, different URL location.


----------



## Outcasst

New BIOS installed... now to see if I can actually set my RAM timing to what I want.


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;12078740*
> Use the links I provided in the OP. Same file, different URL location.


Ah. Unfortunately, I've tried both. The FTP from TW is half the speed of the dlcdnet...~85kB/s


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;12078767*
> New BIOS installed... now to see if I can actually set my RAM timing to what I want.


Sweet! timings now take effect in Windows!


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;12078786*
> Sweet! timings now take effect in Windows!


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;12078796*


dude i miss your old display pic









new one make you seem like a asus fan boy


----------



## puffsNasco

what kind of socket does the p8p67 uses?

foxconn right?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;12078933*
> what kind of socket does the p8p67 uses?
> 
> foxconn right?


Already been asked once, but some seem to use Foxconn while others seems to be using the Loges or whatever it's called.


----------



## puffsNasco

umm how do we check what type of socket we have? and the one with burned socket pin on the UD4 is foxconn?


----------



## Outcasst

I'm getting more random power cut outs since the new BIOS. The system is under no load at all and it just turns off.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;12079780*
> I'm getting more random power cut outs since the new BIOS. The system is under no load at all and it just turns off.


What clock speed are you running?

Maybe I should wait before upgrading this bios.


----------



## IceAero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;12079780*
> I'm getting more random power cut outs since the new BIOS. The system is under no load at all and it just turns off.


Are you using offset voltage?


----------



## ilam3d

My computer has been folding on the CPU since i updated to this bios (1253) a few hours ago, 2600K @ 4.2 (slight oc) running perfectly o.o


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02*


What clock speed are you running?

Maybe I should wait before upgrading this bios.


4.6GHz at 1.35v

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IceAero*


Are you using offset voltage?


No, manual setting.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;12079780*
> I'm getting more random power cut outs since the new BIOS. The system is under no load at all and it just turns off.


Disable OVP under monitor and see if that fixes it...

Else try increasing the maximum amperage load under the CPU subsettings.


----------



## puffsNasco

thx for reporting Outcasst, guess i wont be upgrading anytime soon


----------



## IceAero

This bios definitely has some changes. My turbo mode and speed step are enabled, but my CPU doesn't down-clock at idle.

Running stable at 4.6 @ 1.3v (1.288 cpu-z at load)

EDIT: It IS down-clocking like it should (according to TMonitor), but cpu-z just says 4600mhz constant


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Disable OVP under monitor and see if that fixes it...

Else try increasing the maximum amperage load under the CPU subsettings.


OVP has always been disabled. I thought it was this originally because it makes the most sense.

I've got the max amperage set to the highest (1023)


----------



## IceAero

I can confirm that offset voltage mode is broken.

Anyone else not having CPU-z correctly report clock speed?

EDIT: more weirdness. CPUz AND AI Suite II report idle clock speed at 4,8ghz, but TMonitor says otherwise.


----------



## ebolamonkey3

Soo... should we flash to the 1253 bios or stay w/ 1053?


----------



## ilam3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IceAero*


I can confirm that offset voltage mode is broken.

Anyone else not having CPU-z correctly report clock speed?

EDIT: more weirdness. CPUz AND AI Suite II report idle clock speed at 4,8ghz, but TMonitor says otherwise.


I can also add to this:

My according to CPU-Z my CPU spends more time @ 4200 instead of 1600 @ idle.

Not something that bothers me, but shouldn't be.

*EDIT:* The PC stays @ 4200 as long as i'm moving the mouse or something, if the computer is *completely idle* it goes down to 1600.


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

And for the people asking, yes it's Foxconn or Lotes, my particular standard P8P67 is Lotes.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

How do u check if it's Foxconn or Lotes? What about the Deluxe board?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02*


How do u check if it's Foxconn or Lotes? What about the Deluxe board?


I just realized something. I wasn't looking at the correct part of the socket.

The metal bracket and backplate will probably say Foxconn but check the side of the socket.










If it shows LOTES as pictured above, you're okay. I'm going to go check up on mine (have no idea why I was thinking the backplate was who made the socket).


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

The metal bit that holds the CPU into the socket had LOTES stamped in it on mine


----------



## IceAero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ilam3d*


I can also add to this:

My according to CPU-Z my CPU spends more time @ 4200 instead of 1600 @ idle.

Not something that bothers me, but shouldn't be.

*EDIT:* The PC stays @ 4200 as long as i'm moving the mouse or something, if the computer is *completely idle* it goes down to 1600.


Do you have TMonitor?

My cpuz doesn't change from 4600 no matter what I do, but TMonitor looks correct and says 1600 while i'm doing just about everything trivial.

I wonder if this is related to why my offset voltage setting isn't working.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ilam3d*


I can also add to this:

My according to CPU-Z my CPU spends more time @ 4200 instead of 1600 @ idle.

Not something that bothers me, but shouldn't be.

*EDIT:* The PC stays @ 4200 as long as i'm moving the mouse or something, if the computer is *completely idle* it goes down to 1600.


that is not good with 1053 it's mostly 1600 when browsing web, only turbos when gaming or running stability test.

1053 I <3 you more


----------



## gonX

I'm gonna try the new beta BIOS and report back.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ebolamonkey3*


Soo... should we flash to the 1253 bios or stay w/ 1053?


Anyone got a heads up on this yet? I've got 1053 running fine now. I don't want to flash and get new problems.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFrank*


Anyone got a heads up on this yet? I've got 1053 running fine now. I don't want to flash and get new problems.


When I left home for school, I left my computer running LinX. If I find it turned itself off, I'm going back to 1053.

I did have the same issue with the CPU not downclocking at idle or with low usage. I'll check the BIOS settings again and see if I forgot to enable a power saving feature.

EDIT:

I included (and fixed) BIOS updates for Sabertooth and WS Revolution. 1253 is coming soon. The same goes for the other boards, they have to first pass qualification.

Also fixed the version to Intel ME. Intel released a newer version (7.0.3.1184).


----------



## IceAero

I realize that the incorrect clock in CPUz and the offset voltage issue is the same issue.

For VID to work it needs to correspond to a voltage schedule. So when I boot up, I'm at idle but i'm getting the voltage for load, so thats why I get ~1.4v when I should have 1.1v (it was 1.31v at load before, which is probably what 1.4v drops to). I'm hoping someone else has this problem or I'm worried I don't know how to fix it!


----------



## os10

UGH. upgraded to latest bios (1253) but now the CPU runs constantly at 3.7ghz (according to CPU-Z & Asus AI Suite monitor app) and doesn't clock down when it's idle.

how do i fix this? fuuu Asus


----------



## Silver_WRX02

I think the new bios set C1E, C3 and C6 to Auto. Manually set them to enable might fix the problem.

Edit: Some apps like Cpuz require Intel MEI to read the turbo mode.


----------



## os10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02*


I think the new bios set C1E, C3 and C6 to Auto. Manually set them to enable might fix the problem.

Edit: Some apps like Cpuz require Intel MEI to read the turbo mode.


damn you nailed it man. in bios i manually set C1E, C3 and C6 to Enabled and now the CPU is clocking up/down as expected.

thanks!!! +rep


----------



## cory1234

So both of my Pro boards are in process of being returned. I will have my third and final Asus board arriving hopefully sometime soon from Asus themselves.

I tried to mess with the one board that had power but no post. I eventually got the CPU LED to turn off only to have the VGA LED to turn on. A couple more resets, and bam dead. It won't power on at all anymore. Literally the board had less than 30 minutes of total power.


----------



## IceAero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *os10*


damn you nailed it man. in bios i manually set C1E, C3 and C6 to Enabled and now the CPU is clocking up/down as expected.

thanks!!! +rep


YUP! Worked here too, thanks so much! I don't think I would have noticed that!! I assumed 'auto' was going to be 'enabled.'


----------



## BigFrank

nvm


----------



## PokemonCraft

Hello. i wonder is this config possible with Asus P8P67 Pro motherboard

2 hdd with raid 1
2 hdd with raid 1
3 ssd with raid 0
1 sata dvd writer

can i use this config on this motherboard ?

operation system : windows 7 ultimate edition SP1

appreicated any answer


----------



## Kick

bios update to 1253 has been horrible for me

got bsod when i login to windows 7

SLOW boot up times and it seems that my hd is getting more action with this bios that the 1053.

i cant even downgrade back to 1053, anybody know how to?

edit: it also cant even detect my sound card -_-


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kick*


i cant even downgrade back to 1053, anybody know how to?


It wont let you flash with 1053 in the BIOS?


----------



## Kick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFrank*


It wont let you flash with 1053 in the BIOS?


im currently on 1253. when i load up ezflash or w/e and select 1053 bios, it says image is too outdated -_-

the problems never end, i cant even oc in windows.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Tried 1003 bios? I don't know about the latest bios, but I had downgrade from 1053 to 1003 couple days ago.


----------



## Kick

doesnt work. this bios is a deathtrap for me

if anyone updated, and has something that uses a pci slot ( sound card, etc. ) plug it into the 2nd pci slot and check if it works

im having troubles, i think this bios screwed my pci slot up. power to it still works as my sc's led lights up, but windows isnt detecting it.

when i plug it into the first pci slot, it works fine, just that my gpu needs space for the air

usually idles at 53 c, but when the sc is moved up to the first slot, my gpu idles at 6x -_-


----------



## puffsNasco

oo the pains


----------



## Kick

this is how i feel right now towards my mobo





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Plz-bhcHryc[/ame[/URL]]

it was working fine earlier, but i just had to update bios.


----------



## gonX

1253 works much better for me. I can actually adjust the BCLK now - I couldn't before.


----------



## eduardmc

with all this problems it seems i'm not even going to try the new Bios. staying with 1053 for a while.


----------



## Lu(ky

Yeah I am on 1053 but for some reason I can not get Asus Suites II to work. I see with the new bios 1253 you can download the new Asus Suites II with it. So far I am at 4.5GHz at 1.25v solid with memory at 1866 cas 8.. I guess I will wait a bit to see how 1253 turns out.


----------



## Witchdoctor

This thread needs stuck


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;12088037*
> with all this problems it seems i'm not even going to try the new Bios. staying with 1053 for a while.


same here, still have dual boot problem ( donno if it's the same as seeing 2 bios splash screens in 3 secs)


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;12089508*
> same here, still have dual boot problem ( donno if it's the same as seeing 2 bios splash screens in 3 secs)


It's not. You're probably seeing the multiple screens because you have the Marvell controller enabled.


----------



## SimpleTech

Updated OP with new BIOSes for Standard, Evo, and Sabertooth boards.

Also updated the Atheros AR3011 Bluetooth driver for Windows 7.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Thanks for the awesome guide. I'll be using this hopefully tonight when I get my WS Revolution


----------



## Outcasst

I just don't know what's wrong anymore.

CPU is 10 Hours prime stable and 48 hours [email protected] stable, but I'm still getting random power cuts.

It seems to happen mostly whilst I am in teamspeak or listening to music. Maybe something to do with the sound card? I don't see how that would turn the computer off.

The problem is, it only really happens when the computer is fairly idle. I can go out, leave the PC folding all day and it won't do it.


----------



## GJF47

Something wrong here as well. Took my computer to work with me on Wednesday and had it running Prime all day @4.5 with no problems. Using it for a few hours in the night, again with no problems. Went downstairs to make a drink, came back up and it had blue screened while it was idle









Think I will give the new bios a try tonight


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;12089733*
> Updated OP with new BIOSes for Standard, Evo, and Sabertooth boards.
> 
> Also updated the Atheros AR3011 Bluetooth driver for Windows 7.


Damn you Asus, when are you gonna update my bios!


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;12089587*
> It's not. You're probably seeing the multiple screens because you have the Marvell controller enabled.


i disabled that i notice it's a different controller after the 1st splash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;12089992*
> I just don't know what's wrong anymore.
> 
> CPU is 10 Hours prime stable and 48 hours [email protected] stable, but I'm still getting random power cuts.
> 
> It seems to happen mostly whilst I am in teamspeak or listening to music. Maybe something to do with the sound card? I don't see how that would turn the computer off.
> 
> The problem is, it only really happens when the computer is fairly idle. I can go out, leave the PC folding all day and it won't do it.


maybe try it load with optimal default or w.e it's called and see if you get that random power cuts
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092;12090764*
> Damn you Asus, when are you gonna update my bios!


and haah newb that is what u get for buying a m borad ^_^


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lu(ky;12088105*
> Yeah I am on 1053 but for some reason I can not get Asus Suites II to work. I see with the new bios 1253 you can download the new Asus Suites II with it. So far I am at 4.5GHz at 1.25v solid with memory at 1866 cas 8.. I guess I will wait a bit to see how 1253 turns out.


you try the patch with AI suite?


----------



## bitmonx

I just returned my new unopened P8P67 WS Revolution. 
All these problems that some of you are having just scared me.

I am not saying that Asus is a bad brand at all but they sure need to figure out some issues before I commit to another Asus MB.

I have no spare PC and currently my sig rig is broken (EVGA MB USB failure).

I think I will be going with Gigabyte now. Never had one before. My first two rigs were with an Asus MB, then the EVGA and now I try Gigabyte.

One day maybe I will again own an Asus, but not for a while.......

To all of you having issues with Asus MB, I hope your problems will be solved asap.....


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Guys I have a i5 2500k, and Asus p8p67 pro in my cart right now at MC. I use my pc mostly for gaming is it worth it to pull the trigger? (over my current rig)
What kind of clocks can I expect for a 2500k? Is it worth the extra $100 for the 2600k?
Great thread, any help will be Rep'd.


----------



## puffsNasco

yea i5 2500k has very similar performance to the 2600k, so as of now the best bang for your buck as far as CPU goes. And careful of the asus p8p67 alot of people have problems with it, but most problems can be solved.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


yea i5 2500k has very similar performance to the 2600k, so as of now the best bang for your buck as far as CPU goes. And careful of the asus p8p67 alot of people have problems with it, but most problems can be solved.


I can get this Gigabyte board for the same price as the asus,
http://www.microcenter.com/single_pr...uct_id=0354003
I heard the asus was better though. Im glad I saw this thread though i had no idea so many people were having problems although they look like minor issues.
I might hold off on upgrading because i dont think this will give me that much of a performance jump in games. I need an excuse to upgrade though. = /


----------



## BigFrank

My p76 Pro board gave me no serious issues at all. Running some stability tests now on 4.4ghz for my i5 2500k.


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFrank*


My p76 Pro board gave me no serious issues at all. Running some stability tests now on 4.4ghz for my i5 2500k.


Nice have you had to bump the vcore at all to get 4.4? I would like to get 4.8-5.0,(on air) not sure if thats possible with the 2500k.


----------



## puffsNasco

the reason this thread has 57 pages it's because of all these little problems -_-.

get a gigabyte they will have UEFI support soon, and they actually have VRD12 certification with their analogue pwm design and same quality VRM as MSI's Military class 2 components. (MSI GD65 has like what 6 phases vs Ud4's 12)

besides if gigabyte has worked for you in the past why switch brands keep the wagon rolling.^_^


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFrank*


My p76 Pro board gave me no serious issues at all. Running some stability tests now on 4.4ghz for my i5 2500k.


Hint: no serious issues

not the same as no issues

not saying asus is bad, just saying they released a board with sht load of problems thanks god their support team is working very hard to squish all the bugs. 3 BIOS update as of now so they are doing their job


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Munchkinpuncher*


Nice have you had to bump the vcore at all to get 4.4? I would like to get 4.8-5.0,(on air) not sure if thats possible with the 2500k.


It is set at 1.3v although it's running at about 1.288v right now. Running about 56 C during the stress test. Is that a decent temp?

Also, I finally installed AI Suite II today, it installed fine without the patch file, and only had one small issue. My RAM is set at 1600 in my BIOS, but it shows up at 1333 in AI Suite. CPU-z shows it running at 1600. I'm guessing it's a bug in AI. Or maybe it only shows the default setting?


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


Hint: no serious issues

not the same as no issues


My issues, had to clear the jumper after flashing the bios. Had to manually reset my RAM settings.

If that is going to make or break a product for you then...


----------



## fatmario

I just finish up putting together my new rig working smoothly but I can't change the Ram timing on bios option for some reason any idea ?


----------



## Outcasst

What's everyone using for the max CPU amps? 1023?

Also, after I reset my CMOS I'm getting the double boot screen thing. Marvell controller is disabled.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFrank*


My issues, had to clear the jumper after flashing the bios. Had to manually reset my RAM settings.

If that is going to make or break a product for you then...










well just saying it's not perfect




























still an issue, i had that issue too i thought because my dad stepped on my ram


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fatmario*


I just finish up putting together my new rig working smoothly but I can't change the Ram timing on bios option for some reason any idea ?


Are you running 1053 Bios? I just went into the settings and manually changed it.


----------



## Greatskeem

Hey guys, I have a small issue:

I went and downloaded the Pro Bios and extracted the .rom file onto my USB stick,I then went inside Bios and went to the end.

I then selected the .rom bios file and started the Installation, it Installed fine...however now my Windows OS which was on the SSD is apparently missing.

Also I had Raid- 0 set up for my other 2xHDD which has also been wiped out and now just shows 2 separate drives, Instead of one at 1.8TB.

The thing is, Bios recognizes that the drive is there, just no OS, however it was working perfectly before the bios update.

Mind you I'm updating from the default bios that comes with the Motherboard.

Can someone explain to me how to revert back? Is this normal?

I was at the windows set up again and it saw all 3 drives, I could Install if I wanted.

However I'm suspicious that something went wrong even though it seems to be working perfectly, except no OS.

I'm not fussed about losing Raid 0 and Windows as I just Installed the OS last night,what I'm scared of is if this happens in the future where I'll have much more data to lose.

Thanks guys. (Will it also be safe to change the ram speed from 1333 to 1600? that is what my ram is rated at)


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greatskeem*


Hey guys, I have a small issue:

I went and downloaded the Pro Bios and extracted the .rom file onto my USB stick,I then went inside Bios and went to the end.

I then selected the .rom bios file and started the Installation, it Installed fine...however now my Windows OS which was on the SSD is apparently missing.

Also I had Raid- 0 set up for my other 2xHDD which has also been wiped out and now just shows 2 separate drives, Instead of one at 1.8TB.

The thing is, Bios recognizes that the drive is there, just no OS, however it was working perfectly before the bios update.

Mind you I'm updating from the default bios that comes with the Motherboard.

Can someone explain to me how to revert back? Is this normal?

I was at the windows set up again and it saw all 3 drives, I could Install if I wanted.

However I'm suspicious that something went wrong even though it seems to be working perfectly, except no OS.

I'm not fussed about losing Raid 0 and Windows as I just Installed the OS last night,what I'm scared of is if this happens in the future where I'll have much more data to lose.

Thanks guys. (Will it also be safe to change the ram speed from 1333 to 1600? that is what my ram is rated at)


After flashing, make sure you re-enabled RAID. AHCI is enabled by default.

Of course it's safe to run your RAM at 1600MHz. Don't forget to manually set the correct memory timings.


----------



## fatmario

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFrank*


Are you running 1053 Bios? I just went into the settings and manually changed it.


 yes I update the bios to 1053 I still can't change ram time setting its say AUTO with purple color mark.


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

Hey guys, just a question about RAID... If I directly transfer my RAID drives from my current motherboard to a P67, will they be recognized or will I have to format? Thanks.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CHUNKYBOWSER*


Hey guys, just a question about RAID... If I directly transfer my RAID drives from my current motherboard to a P67, will they be recognized or will I have to format? Thanks.


Usually only possible if you change from a similar manufacturer, e.g. from Intel P45 to P67.
It's unlikely it'll work cross-manufacturer, such as nVidia 680i -> Intel P67.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatmario;12094147*
> yes I update the bios to 1053 I still can't change ram time setting its say AUTO with purple color mark.


Maybe try and clear the CMOS again.


----------



## diginerd

I just wanted to thank the OP for creating this thread. Keep up the good work!


----------



## grunion

Just finished with my swap, P8P67 Vanilla--->P8P67 Pro.
Everything went painless and problem free, both my stripes were recognized, booted right to windows and installed my lan drivers









The only issue, I had to mod the Megahalems support brackets as they were not 1156/55 compatible.
Haven't done any load testing, but idle is 20°c less.

Oh and the first dimm slot is not usable, even with a 25mm fan.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;12096467*
> Just finished with my swap, P8P67 Vanilla--->P8P67 Pro.
> Everything went painless and problem free, both my stripes were recognized, booted right to windows and installed my lan drivers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only issue, I had to mod the Megahalems support brackets as they were not 1156/55 compatible.
> Haven't done any load testing, but idle is 20°c less.
> 
> Oh and the first dimm slot is not usable, even with a 25mm fan.


I can not get my board running it is just a complete headache. Right now every time windows finishes up installing, reboots, it loads up the windows logo then freezes and goes to BSOD. Doesn't even get to finalizing install where I enter in the serial key and my info. I keep trying to open memtest. Ut can not get it to do so. Can someone tell me how? I'm certain I'm doing it right but just want to make sure.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RAFFY;12096643*
> I can not get my board running it is just a complete headache. Right now every time windows finishes up installing, reboots, it loads up the windows logo then freezes and goes to BSOD. Doesn't even get to finalizing install where I enter in the serial key and my info. I keep trying to open memtest. Ut can not get it to do so. Can someone tell me how? I'm certain I'm doing it right but just want to make sure.


I never did figure out how to run the new memtest, sorry.

EDIT>I was trying with the usb version, there's a new iso version available, have you tried it?

Have you tried installing the os on the raptor instead of the ssd?


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;12096662*
> I never did figure out how to run the new memtest, sorry.
> 
> EDIT>I was trying with the usb version, there's a new iso version available, have you tried it?
> 
> Have you tried installing the os on the raptor instead of the ssd?


No I haven't tried USB yet, I'm going to try raptor. Then I'll go USB and do memtest while I take a nap. Seems like this will turn into a project.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Jeez updating BIOS has never been so easy. I even left my OC on and it didn't give me problems. Just had to update the before settings.


----------



## Outcasst

Could it be the chip?

I mean, I've narrowed it down to about 1.35v.

If I use that voltage with any clockspeed, even at stock, the PC just shuts off within 10 runs of IBT.


----------



## Masika

Just updated bios and no ram problems with my g.skills.

Only problem is that the motherboard will not detect my SSD. I am try to get the system to detect a G.Skill Falcon2 128Gb. I know it is not the power or sata connections causing problems. The SSD is also had it fw updated to the latest provided by g.skill.

Someone else having problems to this or can tell me how to fix my situation?


----------



## skwannabe

What was fixed in the latest bios?


----------



## RAFFY

I hate this board right now.
Edit: how do you use memtest on a USB? Do I just boot from it?


----------



## Outcasst

I didn't think memtest worked on these boards.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *skwannabe*


What was fixed in the latest bios?



Quote:




Removes full reset at POST (double post) on cold boot or auto overclocking routine.
Improved OC performance using Multipliers or Auto Overclocking
Improved BCLK and DRAM OC capabilities when enabling the â€œInternal PLL Overvoltageâ€ option in BIOS.
Minor Bug Fixes


...


----------



## ____

My computer tries to start up and then turns off. Sometimes it tries to turn on again by itself, and sometimes I have to press the power button again. Usually it works on the 2nd try. I am on the 1253 bios. I solved the problem by never turning off my computer.


----------



## gigabyte137

Can anyone test if Power on by RTC works for them. Whenever I set it and save and exit it is back to the defaults. I have tried everything and it works in my older boards. Latest bios as well.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gigabyte137*


Can anyone test if Power on by RTC works for them. Whenever I set it and save and exit it is back to the defaults. I have tried everything and it works in my older boards. Latest bios as well.


I haven't tried power on by RTC but most of the other options seem to work.


----------



## gigabyte137

I know and they do for me as well except the power on by RTC and I use that every day. If anyone can just go in Bios and set something for it and then save and exit and then go back in bios and see if settings stayed. Thanks...


----------



## gigabyte137

Gonx what are your exact settings as I have the same setup as you and like 4.5 at 68 max temps with cpuz showing 1.31 voltage. what settings and how high temps get you to 5.0 and will that be 24 hr stable? Thanks... screenshots are king...


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gigabyte137*


Gonx what are your exact settings as I have the same setup as you and like 4.5 at 68 max temps with cpuz showing 1.31 voltage. what settings and how high temps get you to 5.0 and will that be 24 hr stable? Thanks... screenshots are king...


I backed it down to 4.9 GHz since 5GHz didn't seem stable without needing +1.5Vcore. I still have to change that :/
My 4.9 GHz OC does it at 1.48v I'm pretty sure.
Temps are around 85c during load with a voltage like that.


----------



## gigabyte137

wow, temps crazy, do you keep that just for benching or 24/7. What temps do you get at 4.5 around 1.31 vcore just curoius if I seated my cooler properly. I get 68 with 30 mins of prime..


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gigabyte137;12106406*
> wow, temps crazy, do you keep that just for benching or 24/7. What temps do you get at 4.5 around 1.31 vcore just curoius if I seated my cooler properly. I get 68 with 30 mins of prime..


68c sounds about right. Probably a bit on the high side.
I keep it like this 24/7. Most of my hardware runs fairly hot, but not too hot. As soon as we're +95c I'll start worrying


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;12106014*
> I backed it down to 4.9 GHz since 5GHz didn't seem stable without needing +1.5Vcore. I still have to change that :/
> My 4.9 GHz OC does it at 1.48v I'm pretty sure.
> Temps are around 85c during load with a voltage like that.


back down your voltage and probably mhz, you won't see any different running you cpu at 1.4v 4.8ghz and 1.48v 4.9ghz. will be running at a more safer voltage and alot cooler. i test all my games and benchmark, 4.8ghz to 5.0ghz did not gain me a single fps. was more like 82.1fps vs 82.8fps different in gaming perfomance.


----------



## IceAero

4.6 here @ 1.31v

24/7 load gives me 64degrees...I think the H70 is on par with the NH-D14


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gigabyte137;12106406*
> wow, temps crazy, do you keep that just for benching or 24/7. What temps do you get at 4.5 around 1.31 vcore just curoius if I seated my cooler properly. I get 68 with 30 mins of prime..


I'm getting under 60. Running @4.4mhz.


----------



## Iching

As far as I can see I can easily lower vcore to 1.235v. I changed multiplier to 45, vrm to 350, duty cycle to T.Probe, CPU Voltage to offset (offset mode + 0.02000).


----------



## grunion

How do you get the vcore to throttle down when using manual voltage?


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;12107435*
> How do you get the vcore to throttle down when using manual voltage?


I reckon you do not. You need to use the offset in order for a cpu to throttle down. I set mine to 0.0200 and it maxes around 1.2800? If you set yours to 0.0500 you should get a maximum voltage of around 1.4V.


----------



## puffsNasco

how does the offset option work exactly?


----------



## Xcrunner

Just used the auto tuner and it kept upclocking my cpu until it got to 5.1 Ghz... Got a message that my cpu was going above 85c... ASUS shouldn't have it keep upclocking as long as you let the program run... computer blue screen after I stopped it... X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_4_PROC, type 0 was the error... hopefully my cpu wasn't damaged


----------



## gigabyte137

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


68c sounds about right. Probably a bit on the high side.
I keep it like this 24/7. Most of my hardware runs fairly hot, but not too hot. As soon as we're +95c I'll start worrying










My ambient is normally at 75f that is why it hits 68c at load. I live in Florida, this morning it was 40f out and 69f in the house and when I ran prime this morning I had 61c after prime so I see that ambient makes a huge difference but 75 will be the norm in my house.


----------



## Greatskeem

Hey guys, will I have to manually set the BCLK to 100MHZ on my board? As I heard Asus slightly goes over the 100MHZ threshold.

Also currently my ram is at 1333MHZ, yet my ram is rated at 1600MHZ,can someone give me tips on best ways to change it to 1600MHZ with correct timings.

Also the Noctura NH D14 CPU cooler, the fan speed seems to not move past 1239RPM, hence I'm scared of overclocking the cpu.

Also my Vcore jumps all over the place depending on what I'm clicking: 0.900 all the way to 1.200, is this normal?

So can the Noctura be increased in fan speed for better cooling? Is the Vcore normal?

Also my idle temp for CPU is 40-44C,it keeps chaning it never stays on one temp, hottest core is 44C that is what core temp says in the setting called "High"

Thanks guys.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greatskeem*


Hey guys, will I have to manually set the BCLK to 100MHZ on my board? As I heard Asus slightly goes over the 100MHZ threshold.

Also currently my ram is at 1333MHZ, yet my ram is rated at 1600MHZ,can someone give me tips on best ways to change it to 1600MHZ with correct timings.

Also the Noctura NH D14 CPU cooler, the fan speed seems to not move past 1239RPM, hence I'm scared of overclocking the cpu.

Also my Vcore jumps all over the place depending on what I'm clicking: 0.900 all the way to 1.200, is this normal?

So can the Noctura be increased in fan speed for better cooling? Is the Vcore normal?

Also my idle temp for CPU is 40-44C,it keeps chaning it never stays on one temp, hottest core is 44C that is what core temp says in the setting called "High"

Thanks guys.


Go into the BIOS and just manually change your RAM to 1600. I had to do this. I'm guessing it just runs it at 1333 by default.

The 120mm and 140mm Fans cap out at roughly 1200-1300RPM. FWIW some people put different fans on their NHD14, but it only takes the temp down a little.

I'm not sure about your BLCK or VCore, Im kinda new to OCing hopefully a vet knows about this some.

Your idle temps are a little high. What is your ambient temp? I have a NH D14 and my idle temps are 28-30C.


----------



## Greatskeem

Sorry kind of newb at this, ambient temp as in temp from my Bedroom? if so Not sure, but it is pretty hot, so maybe around 28-30C.

Wow 28-30c? Man do you think the technician didn't put the thermal paste or the fan on correctly?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greatskeem*


Sorry kind of newb at this, ambient temp as in temp from my Bedroom? if so Not sure, but it is pretty hot, so maybe around 28-30C.

Wow 28-30c? Man do you think the technician didn't put the thermal paste or the fan on correctly?


Ya ambient temp = what the temp is in your room. My ambient temps are 18-21C in my room.
Both of those scenarios are possible, but for those ambient temps that seems about right. You have a space heater next to you or something?

I'm thinking to Vcore jumps are from how the CPU is designed it throttles the power based on demand.


----------



## Greatskeem

Space heater? Sorry again I'm clueless, I see that it is normal for it to throttle however this is all idle, sitting on windows, only thing opened are the following:

Core Temp
CPU-Z
Asus Suite II

So I don't see why it would keep changing the vcore like that









I wanted to say thank you so much BigFrank, for helping out, I'm tearing my hair out here.

Can I ask, what is your temps when overclocked? as apparently the cpu cooler is stuck at 1200-1300RPM fan speed.(normal apparently)


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greatskeem*


Space heater? Sorry again I'm clueless, I see that it is normal for it to throttle however this is all idle, sitting on windows, only thing opened are the following:

Core Temp
CPU-Z
Asus Suite II

So I don't see why it would keep changing the vcore like that









Can I ask, what is your temps when overclocked? as apparently the cpu cooler is stuck at 1200-1300RPM fan speed.(normal apparently)


Space heater is a small appliance that you plug into the wall that generates heat. 
I monitored my vCore for a bit and it does the same thing. It jumps up every so often then back down. I think the vCore jumps have something to do with the power saving.

I have my CPU overclocked at 4.4mhz right now and at about 30minutes of testing it stays around 50-55C. If I get some time later I'm going to push it a little harder.


----------



## Greatskeem

Haha I'm an idiot, I thought it was something in the computer world









Btw I just disabled EIST as well as made my ram go to 1600MHZ, now the core clock is sitting at 3.8GHZ.

However my idle temp is pretty high: at first 50C now sitting at 45C, is this normal? However my Vcore is 1.3361v,that seems a bit high









I think I should go back to default with EIST


----------



## gigabyte137

Can someone please go in bios on a P8P67 Pro and change the power on by rtc and then save and exit and go back in and see if changes stayed or if it defaulted back to 15. Thanks...


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gigabyte137*


Can someone please go in bios on a P8P67 Pro and change the power on by rtc and then save and exit and go back in and see if changes stayed or if it defaulted back to 15. Thanks...



I just tried, changed day to 5, save and reset, returned to 15.

Second try, changed day to 3, hour to 12, min to 30 and sec to 0, save and reset, it kept those settings.


----------



## Jefferoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


I just tried, changed day to 5, save and reset, returned to 15.
Second try, changed day to 3, hour to 12, min to 30 and sec to 0, save and reset, it kept those settings.


Yes, I am on Bios 1003 and just set day to 5, hour to 2, min to 35 and sec to 47, save and reset, it kept those settings. I booted all the way to the desktop and then went back and checked.


----------



## Outcasst

Still can't get bluetooth to work.

What does the bluetooth device show up as under device manager? Maybe I can manually uninstall it and start from scratch.

thanks.


----------



## Jefferoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


Still can't get bluetooth to work.

What does the bluetooth device show up as under device manager? Maybe I can manually uninstall it and start from scratch.

thanks.


I am not positive if this is it, but it is the only driver that I haven't installed yet and this is the only "Unknown device" left in my device manager.

"Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1C26"


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greatskeem*


Btw I just disabled EIST as well as made my ram go to 1600MHZ, now the core clock is sitting at 3.8GHZ.

However my idle temp is pretty high: at first 50C now sitting at 45C, is this normal? However my Vcore is 1.3361v,that seems a bit high 









I think I should go back to default with EIST










45C is still a little warm. But then again your room is pretty hot also.

vCore is high. Mine idles at .99v and jumps to 1.28v during 100% cpu usage.


----------



## gigabyte137

I am tring to set it to 0 days so it will do it everyday and then hr = 6 and min 30 and it keeps going back to 15. If someone can test these settings as I want it to start every day and it reverts to default and all other asus boards worked for me in past. Thanks...


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


Still can't get bluetooth to work.

What does the bluetooth device show up as under device manager? Maybe I can manually uninstall it and start from scratch.

thanks.


It should be pretty obvious under Device Manager:










However if it is not showing up as the above, try scanning for known devices and see if it comes up as an unknown device (with question mark).


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

Hmmm, my display keeps going blank and the fans running at 100% speed (inc. gfx) without an overclock, any ideas? About to try resetting the BIOS/EFI and upgrading it.

EDIT: It requires a full power cycle (switching the PSU off/on at it's switch) to get it to boot again.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


It should be pretty obvious under Device Manager:










However if it is not showing up as the above, try scanning for known devices and see if it comes up as an unknown device (with question mark).


Nothing like that shows up. Scanning for new devices doesn't find anything either.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


Nothing like that shows up. Scanning for new devices doesn't find anything either.


Hmmm... I wonder if it was defective from the start? Try the drivers on the CD?


----------



## Outcasst

Yeah. I remember it worked at first, but I had to re-install the OS. Ever since then I have been unable to find it. Tried every driver version out there, nothing works.


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

Reinstall again then!









Ok... I think the BIOS clear/update fixed my graphical issues... we'll see...









Buggiest board I've ever come across... at least it's not dead I 'spose.


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;12113129*
> Nothing like that shows up. Scanning for new devices doesn't find anything either.


Make sure you haven't disabled the serial port in the BIOS.. I did that figuring that I wasn't using it, and got this stupid message regarding Blue Tooth on screen in windows that couldn't be closed. took me a while to figure out what I did. Also, there are actually two drivers that install with the blue tooth. The ASUS driver, and an Intel one. I installed the ASUS one, and I think windows 7 installed the intel one right after, I got two different pop-ups about driver installs.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gigabyte137;12112025*
> I am tring to set it to 0 days so it will do it everyday and then hr = 6 and min 30 and it keeps going back to 15. If someone can test these settings as I want it to start every day and it reverts to default and all other asus boards worked for me in past. Thanks...


Those settings apply for me, whether it works or not, IDK?


----------



## gigabyte137

Wow I have no clue why when I set it to that and save and go back in it reverts back to 15. There are no jumpers that need to be set on the mbd to wake on rtc? Other Asus mbd's I had to set a jumper. i will mess around tonight when I get home if you say it works for you. Thanks...


----------



## xandypx

You know, I never gave this a thought till now. I installed the bluetooth drivers, and indicated in my post above, (I thought Intel, but actually Microsoft), that a second driver installed after the ASUS drivers (Athros) installed.

Looking at the screen shot above, SimpleTech??? What installed on my rig?!?... that didn't install on yours???


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandypx;12116608*
> You know, I never gave this a thought till now. I installed the bluetooth drivers, and indicated in my post above, (I thought Intel, but actually Microsoft), that a second driver installed after the ASUS drivers (Athros) installed.
> 
> Looking at the screen shot above, SimpleTech??? What installed on my rig?!?... that didn't install on yours???


Probably what you were mentioning earlier about the serial port in the BIOS. I have mine disabled, so that probably explains the one device.

When I installed my BT driver, I used the link in the OP and not the one from Asus.


----------



## Kick

goign to try to downgrade my bios~~


----------



## ____

How do I do the opposite of vDroop? Like having the voltage increase when the CPU clocks up.


----------



## Greatskeem

Hey just for my curiosity, I clicked that 3rd option where the Asus board overclocks the cpu automatically to 4.4GHZ.

I'm running Intel Burn Test, the highest so far has been 76C, is that dangerous and should I go back to default with no overclocking?

Thanks.


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greatskeem;12119375*
> Hey just for my curiosity, I clicked that 3rd option where the Asus board overclocks the cpu automatically to 4.4GHZ.
> 
> I'm running Intel Burn Test, the highest so far has been 76C, is that dangerous and should I go back to default with no overclocking?
> 
> Thanks.


That's because it's doing 4.4GHz at a stupid 1.4v. 76 is bad.
4.5 at 1.3v is safe for me. ~65 with prime


----------



## Greatskeem

Actually, it says under core voltage on CPU-Z while running prime95 1.288, 4.4GHZ,

However in core temp it says VID: 1.3661v

What does the pll voltage have to be at? it seemed kind of high in the bios, nearing 1.8 :S

currently the temps are 72c highest core, 68c average while running prime 95 :S

Is that safe? if not, I'm reverting everything back to normal until I figure out what is wrong with my cooler as well as settings.

Here is a quick screenshot:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ____

Hmm. try downloading cpuz 1.56.2
72 max is ok


----------



## Kick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;12119460*
> That's because it's doing 4.4GHz at a stupid 1.4v. 76 is bad.
> 4.5 at 1.3v is safe for me. ~65 with prime


76 is safe. give it a rest.

80-85 should be your sweet spot with these chips.

EDIT: everything is fine with your OC, Skeem. CPUZ should show correct vcore and so will asus suite.
temps are fine. do not take anyone who says 72 max for these chip seriously. 72 is max tcase, which isnt max temps. these chips start to throttle down at 95-98 c which gives you plenty of headroom.

but...idk, i would think an nhd14 would perform better. maybe reseat the cooler?


----------



## Greatskeem

Okay? This is the first time I'm using prime95 as well as overclocking, does okay stand for good, or just average and I could have issues in the future?

Currently the max stays at 71-72C, 72C on 2 cores and 70-71 on the other two cores.

Btw you mind giving me a link to the CPU-Z 1.56.2? All I could find was a beta and the rest say portable from sites I never heard of :S

I'm very close to just reverting everything back, as I don't want to damage the Motherboard/CPU.

So are my temps good at 4.4GHZ?

EDIT: Sorry kick, you posted while I was typing my message, the ambient temps here in Australia is around 30-32C right now.

I wont touch the cooler, until my cousin who is a qualified technician sees whether it was seated correctly.


----------



## Kick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greatskeem;12119775*
> Okay? This is the first time I'm using prime95 as well as overclocking, does okay stand for good, or just average and I could have issues in the future?
> 
> Currently the max stays at 71-72C, 72C on 2 cores and 70-71 on the other two cores.
> 
> Btw you mind giving me a link to the CPU-Z 1.56.2? All I could find was a beta and the rest say portable from sites I never heard of :S
> 
> I'm very close to just reverting everything back, as I don't want to damage the Motherboard/CPU.
> 
> So are my temps good at 4.4GHZ?
> 
> EDIT: Sorry kick, you posted while I was typing my message, the ambient temps here in Australia is around 30-32C right now.
> 
> I wont touch the cooler, until my cousin who is a qualified technician sees whether it was seated correctly.


that sounds good with 30-32 ambients

keep the 4.4ghz, is that the max u can do ? it shouldnt take too much to bump it to 4.5, my chip took 1.24 to be folding stable at 4.5ghz

but yeah, if you dont want to mess with the oc anymore, keeping it at 4.4ghz would be fine. it also seems that the fan speed on your cooler isnt bumping up to it's max while cooling? maybe it is, but oh well. those are decent temps considering the ambients. 40c delta.

EDIT: here's a link

http://www.cpuid.com/news/36-cpuid_reviewer_kit_for_intel_sandy_bridge.html

it's the .1 ver of cpuz, but it will report the right vcore ( at least for me on my p8p67 pro )

tmonitor comes in handy to show u if it's throttling due to temps

EDIT 2: there's also a thread that showed results of dropping the cpu pll which helped people to lower their vcore. maybe drop to 1.75? i've seen people on asus board on 1.55v O.O

personally, i havent had the time to try


----------



## Greatskeem

So far 37 minutes of prime95 and all tests passed, I think I should leave it on for 12 hours.

I can go higher Kick, my ambient temp it seems is not 30C yet, I just checked it is 28C,the thing is 72C max is making me uneasy as it is.(Ambient temp has increased slightly, now my max is 73C,still good?)

However apparently Prime95 puts more of a stress on the system then say me playing a game of crysis.

Should I increase it to 4.5GHZ? by leaving it on the same Vcore and settings?

Sorry if I sound newbish however this is my first overclock, I manually set the Bclock from 103.0MHZ to 100.0MHZ.

I like that when the system is not in use and just idling it goes to 1.6GHZ, however currently running Prime it is at constant 4.4GHZ clock.


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greatskeem;12119775*
> Okay? This is the first time I'm using prime95 as well as overclocking, does okay stand for good, or just average and I could have issues in the future?
> 
> Currently the max stays at 71-72C, 72C on 2 cores and 70-71 on the other two cores.
> 
> Btw you mind giving me a link to the CPU-Z 1.56.2? All I could find was a beta and the rest say portable from sites I never heard of :S
> 
> I'm very close to just reverting everything back, as I don't want to damage the Motherboard/CPU.
> 
> So are my temps good at 4.4GHZ?
> 
> EDIT: Sorry kick, you posted while I was typing my message, the ambient temps here in Australia is around 30-32C right now.
> 
> I wont touch the cooler, until my cousin who is a qualified technician sees whether it was seated correctly.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kick;12119835*
> that sounds good with 30-32 ambients
> 
> keep the 4.4ghz, is that the max u can do ? it shouldnt take too much to bump it to 4.5, my chip took 1.24 to be folding stable at 4.5ghz
> 
> but yeah, if you dont want to mess with the oc anymore, keeping it at 4.4ghz would be fine. it also seems that the fan speed on your cooler isnt bumping up to it's max while cooling? maybe it is, but oh well. those are decent temps considering the ambients. 40c delta.


Just go a little easy, and watch the temps.

@Kick, if you note, those temps were in the middle of the first run of prime that doesn't even look like it finished, based on the screen shot. The start of the 2nd run will really boost those temps. And i don't think 72C is not even close to being right.. Not @ 1.288V. I'm running a 2600K HT on, at 1.19V; 4.6Ghz, and my max temp is 45C.

I wasn't into the 70-80C range until I pushed Prime for 6 hours at 5.1Ghz. , 1.5V.

My H70 should produce about the same cooling as the Noctua. I think a reseating of the CPU cooler is in order.


----------



## Kick

yeah, at this moment, i would keep bclock at 100mhz always.

you have the cpu in offset mode, so it clocks down. i have mine set manually, which usually lowers your vcore from the auto oc.

prime/ibt/linx all stress your cpu to the max pretty much.

just keep temps below 78 and you're fine.

i've had mine hit up to 80c @ 5GHZ. so you're fine. no one's running around the forums complaining of their dead chip, but dont worry. your temps are fine.

it's not like you prime all day and find it enjoyable and if gaming doenst stress your cpu as much, then you're even more fine!

just manually set voltages to 1.27 and clock it at a 45multi to see how that goes.

but u can leave it as offset if you like the fact that the voltages drop when u arent using the cpu.

imo, i wouldnt be worried until you hit 84c.

@andy, yeah his temps are out of it, but they arent dangerous right? he's already stated that he doesnt want to touch the cooler himself and will wait for help. it's not like he's going for 5ghz, so at 4.4ghz with those temps, he's fine.

but, as we both recommended, get it reseated as soon as u can so you can get the best out of your system.


----------



## Greatskeem

Okay increasing it from 44x to 45x has the max temp on test 1 of prime at 74-75C which is 2-3C more then on 44x.

However I manually tried to set the voltage to xandypx voltage as a test, it crashed on me without even booting into windows.

So I just left it back on offset, unless 1.19 is too low?


----------



## Kick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greatskeem*


Okay increasing it from 44x to 45x has the max temp on test 1 of prime at 73C which is 1C more then on 44x.

However I manually tried to set the voltage to xandypx voltage as a test, it crashed on me without even booting into windows.

So I just left it back on offset, unless 1.19 is too low?


1.19 is pretty low and amazing for most SB chips to achieve.

aim higher and go 1.27v


----------



## Greatskeem

Well that went horribly, it crashed...I put it on 1.27 and it crashed in the first 2 minutes of Prime95,however as soon as I put it to offset mode, it runs perfectly.

Is it maybe because I did the EZ overclocking where I select the speed meter with fire around it, which means all the other settings are on default :S

However I think I'll leave it on offset mode, maybe down clock it 4.4GHZ instead of 4.5GHZ and not let it go over 75C during gaming and Intensive CPU applications, good idea?


----------



## xandypx

Make sure you Enable PLL Voltage Control. if you monitor the voltage with a different program, as you push it up in AI suite, you will see that the voltage is actually higher than AI reports on the slider.

I also found that it was easier to adjust the voltages and multi using the AI Suite II in windows.

A pain when you crash, but you can keep bumping things a little at a time, until you crash. from there, you can pretty quickly figure out what your chip can do, and what you need to work on to reach the next multi. Some quick IBT to check the OC, and on to the next multi. I started at a 40x multi and droppped the voltage as low as i could until i froze. from there, i looked for the next multi with as little bump in Vcore that was needed. I got pretty lucky with the [email protected] 4.6, 4.7 needs 1.30V, and to get near 4.8, 4.9, I start to push 1.48V so go figure.. It's all trial and error. I actually got 5.1 to run stable at 1.49 in Prime, but the computer couldn't boot for some reason. If I didn't have to turn it off, everything would have been perfect.







.


----------



## ____

I asumed offset made you go to 1.4v because thats what it did with mine. Except mine was 4.2ghz.

4.6 at 1.35v crashes, but 4.5 at 1.31 doesn't. i got the low end of the cpus.


----------



## Greatskeem

Xandy, my CPU PLL voltage says it is at 1.80000V in Asus Suite II, is that good,bad or okay?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I just think the temps are not what they are meant to be at, especially with the Noctura NH-D14 Cooler, my fan settings is at standard, should I change it to Turbo in the Asus suite?


----------



## Kick

gosh your back ground LOL

well u can try to lower cpu pll because it's been said to help oc. a high pll leads to instability.

im at 1.8 and it's been fine to me, but u can lower it and experiment.

instead of offset, u can set to 1.27 v with load line at ultra high. that would be fine, u can do that for 4.4ghz.


----------



## Greatskeem

Haha that background pic is the only thing that is good about the pc so far >_<

My Vcore currently is at 1.280-1.288, sometimes spikes to 1.301V,currently the system is very stable.

Only thing I'm not happy about is the temps, they are driving me nuts, currently on 4.5GHZ Prime95 test #2 it is 76C, highest it has been 77C.

While when I was on 4.4GHZ on Prime95 test #2-3 were still at 73-74C, will 100MHZ make a huge difference in gaming?

Are these temps what I should be expecting during real world use, which is gaming and movies?

*UPDATE: After an hour of Prime95 it crashed @4.5GHZ I did not touch any settings, except made the BCLCK sit at 100MHZ.

I've now gone back to 4.4GHZ, let us see how long this will last,I either have a dud set of components or I'm a dud user.(Most likely me being a DUD)*


----------



## Kick

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Greatskeem*   Haha that background pic is the only thing that is good about the pc so far >_<

My Vcore currently is at 1.280-1.288, sometimes spikes to 1.301V,currently the system is very stable.

Only thing I'm not happy about is the temps, they are driving me nuts, currently on 4.5GHZ Prime95 test #2 it is 76C, highest it has been 77C.

While when I was on 4.4GHZ on Prime95 test #2-3 were still at 73-74C, will 100MHZ make a huge difference in gaming?

Are these temps what I should be expecting during real world use, which is gaming and movies?

*UPDATE: After an hour of Prime95 it crashed @4.5GHZ I did not touch any settings, except made the BCLCK sit at 100MHZ.

I've now gone back to 4.4GHZ, let us see how long this will last,I either have a dud set of components or I'm a dud user.(Most likely me being a DUD)*  
dont worry about it. even if you drop to 4.3-4.4, it's still respectable in comparison to other chips. you wouldnt notice too big of a performance increase, much like how it would take me a ton of more voltages to run 24/7 5ghz for a small increase of performance.

it'll be ok once you get your cooler reseated. if i were you tho, i'd just do it myself. you're in the world of overclocking now, and now is the time to start doing things on your own.

  
 



  



 
 this should help


----------



## Snypa

Kick, was you able to downgrade your bios? if so, how did you do it?


----------



## Kick

no way snypa.
im kickthecan from [h] LAWL

hardforum isnt working too well on my desktop. it gives me the link to login as staff to the server -_-


----------



## Greatskeem

Hmm Kick, My cousin was just over, I took it off before he came of course, he re-applied the thermal paste and made sure it was seated.

Apparently it is now better only by 2C, it looks like it is normal, due to Australian weather being humid at the moment.

I think 70-72C during prime test number 2 is okay, the temp surly wont be that high during gameplay, correct?

I'm thinking maybe the GTX 470 with Zalman cooler is adding a few Celsius as well, either way I cant wait until my EVGA GTX 570 comes in


----------



## Kick

wow nice !

certainly should hop into the world of Water cooling. definitely some fun stuff

well, depending on the thermal paste, youll see improvements in temps over time and what not, but nothing too crazy.

and no, your temps wont go as high while gaming

i stress load at about 55 max, but gaming, i get around 45


----------



## Greatskeem

Okay nearing 2 and a half hours now on Prime95, Air condition is on, currently the Highest temp is 69C, who knows what test it is up to now, but surly past test #3.

All have passed since,I think I can easily take off 9C if I only game and watch video, Instead of running Prime









4.4GHZ should be an amazing increase in performance when I compare it to my my Phenom II X4 [email protected]


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


The SPD tab in CPU-Z shows you the information stored on your memory. The memory tab shows you your current speeds.


I so did not know this...

Bookmarked this thread. Should come in handy when my stuff arrives tomorrow.

Edit: Just had a horrible thought. What if my RAM doesn't fit under my CPU heatsink? D:


----------



## IzorkX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


I so did not know this...

Bookmarked this thread. Should come in handy when my stuff arrives tomorrow.

Edit: Just had a horrible thought. What if my RAM doesn't fit under my CPU heatsink? D:


Hehe, should've researched that earlier!

Thats why I bought ram without coolers:>


----------



## IzorkX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greatskeem*


Okay nearing 2 and a half hours now on Prime95, Air condition is on, currently the Highest temp is 69C, who knows what test it is up to now, but surly past test #3.

All have passed since,I think I can easily take off 9C if I only game and watch video, Instead of running Prime









4.4GHZ should be an amazing increase in performance when I compare it to my my Phenom II X4 [email protected]










69C with D-14 and only 4.4GHz? :O

What volt you're on?

I have 2500K and D-14 - 62C after ~8hours p95 small ftts 1.28V 4.5Ghz


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IzorkX*


Hehe, should've researched that earlier!

Thats why I bought ram without coolers:>


I know i should have but i really want a working computer. lol. Gotta wait for my 1156 bracket to arrive before i can fit my megahalem onto it anyway.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


I so did not know this...

Bookmarked this thread. Should come in handy when my stuff arrives tomorrow.

Edit: Just had a horrible thought. What if my RAM doesn't fit under my CPU heatsink? D:


It won't, definitely not using a 38mm fan.
My 1st dimm slot is completely blocked with a 25mm fan.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


I know i should have but i really want a working computer. lol. Gotta wait for my 1156 bracket to arrive before i can fit my megahalem onto it anyway.


What bracket did you order?
I had to modify my 775 brackets to fit the 1155.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


It won't, definitely not using a 38mm fan.
My 1st dimm slot is completely blocked with a 25mm fan.

What bracket did you order?
I had to modify my 775 brackets to fit the 1155.


Darn... I cant see a way round this then. Get a taller cooler possibly?

Just a freebie from a member on here. It's the very same 1156 bracket that came with the 2nd revision megahalems. Until it arrives, i'll be running it with the stock cooler.

I do have quiet short RAM though, i'll just have to wait and see. But i'm doubtful.


----------



## nabipaul

This is my first attempt to build my own pc, and I am very confused. I have 4 1tb drives in the white sata 2 slots, and a c300 128 gb ssd in one of the intel sata 3 slots. Everything I read says that I need to create the raid volume before I load the win 7 os. Even though there are 3 different sata controllers on this board, in the advanced bios it seems to be all or nothing when choosing the drive mode. The ssd will only let me load the os in achi mode, but to build the raid volume the wd drives need to be in raid mode. The advanced bios will not let me put the ssd in one mode and the wd drives in another. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Darn... I cant see a way round this then. Get a taller cooler possibly?

Just a freebie from a member on here. It's the very same 1156 bracket that came with the 2nd revision megahalems. Until it arrives, i'll be running it with the stock cooler.

I do have quiet short RAM though, i'll just have to wait and see. But i'm doubtful.


Ah
Standard height ram shouldn't be a problem.

And if you would, post your temps here please.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nabipaul*


This is my first attempt to build my own pc, and I am very confused. I have 4 1tb drives in the white sata 2 slots, and a c300 128 gb ssd in one of the intel sata 3 slots. Everything I read says that I need to create the raid volume before I load the win 7 os. Even though there are 3 different sata controllers on this board, in the advanced bios it seems to be all or nothing when choosing the drive mode. The ssd will only let me load the os in achi mode, but to build the raid volume the wd drives need to be in raid mode. The advanced bios will not let me put the ssd in one mode and the wd drives in another. Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Set the controller to raid.

Restart and ctrl+i to enter the matrix, then all you have to do is specify the drives you want in the array.

Since the ssd is not going into an array, ignore it when setting your storage stripes.


----------



## xandypx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nabipaul*


This is my first attempt to build my own pc, and I am very confused. I have 4 1tb drives in the white sata 2 slots, and a c300 128 gb ssd in one of the intel sata 3 slots. Everything I read says that I need to create the raid volume before I load the win 7 os. Even though there are 3 different sata controllers on this board, in the advanced bios it seems to be all or nothing when choosing the drive mode. The ssd will only let me load the os in achi mode, but to build the raid volume the wd drives need to be in raid mode. The advanced bios will not let me put the ssd in one mode and the wd drives in another. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Plug your SSD into one of the white SATA connectors (this is one of the 6GB/s SATA connectors since your SSD is 6GB/s), and your other drives into the white and light blue connectors. Don't use the dark blue connectors for your HDDs unless you have to, (ie. setting up two different RAIDS). The HDDs on the Marvel controller will be very slow by comparison.

Then follow grunion's post by pressing <Ctrl-I> as the computer boots to enter the Intel RAID ROM. Configure the drives the way you want, (ie the C300 as a non member disk), the the 4- TB drives the way you want. If you are going to be setting up two different RAID arrays, you will need to have two of the drives in the dark blue Marvel SATA connectors, and configure them through the Marvel BIOS.


----------



## Boyboyd

Has anyone lapped a sandy bridge yet?


----------



## nabipaul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandypx;12123070*
> Plug your SSD into one of the white SATA connectors (this is one of the 6GB/s SATA connectors since your SSD is 6GB/s), and your other drives into the white and light blue connectors. Don't use the dark blue connectors for your HDDs unless you have to, (ie. setting up two different RAIDS). The HDDs on the Marvel controller will be very slow by comparison.
> 
> Then follow grunion's post by pressing as the computer boots to enter the Intel RAID ROM. Configure the drives the way you want, (ie the C300 as a non member disk), the the 4- TB drives the way you want. If you are going to be setting up two different RAID arrays, you will need to have two of the drives in the dark blue Marvel SATA connectors, and configure them through the Marvel BIOS.


Thanks - that seems to be working. I am in the process of initializing the array now, which is taking forever - but hopefully it's usable once it's done.


----------



## ctowns

I started my P8P67 and i2500K up Saturday night. Finally got 1053 bios loaded up yesterday and installed OS and AI Suite (yes, you really have to run the patcher 2 times, I learned). Still getting the double post and occasionally I get a failure to boot saying can't find OS (I assume at some point a bios revision will fix these annoyances).

I have never overclocked so I used the auto-tune extreme function just to see what it would do. It stabilized at 4.5 and I ran Prime95 for about an hour. CPU showed 4530.9MHz and Vcore of1.320. I am happy with that speed (I was originally hoping to see 4.2-4.3) but am a little worried about cpu temp (68.0-70.0) and posted that on another thread and the suggestion seems to be I may have used too much paste on the cooler. Question I have here is whether that Vcore seems a little high for 4.5? Looks like others are getting to 4.5 at around 1.2.


----------



## gooddog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ctowns;12124000*
> I started my P8P67 and i2500K up Saturday night. Finally got 1053 bios loaded up yesterday and installed OS and AI Suite (yes, you really have to run the patcher 2 times, I learned). Still getting the double post and occasionally I get a failure to boot saying can't find OS (I assume at some point a bios revision will fix these annoyances).
> 
> I have never overclocked so I used the auto-tune extreme function just to see what it would do. It stabilized at 4.5 and I ran Prime95 for about an hour. CPU showed 4530.9MHz and Vcore of1.320. I am happy with that speed (I was originally hoping to see 4.2-4.3) but am a little worried about cpu temp (68.0-70.0) and posted that on another thread and the suggestion seems to be I may have used too much paste on the cooler. Question I have here is whether that Vcore seems a little high for 4.5? Looks like others are getting to 4.5 at around 1.2.


That temp is fine.
The CPU throttles back at around 95c, so you have plenty of room.
You may see people commenting about Tcase is around 72c. That is the temp of the CASE, not the CPU (which is the temp you are reading).

The Vcore is maybe a little high - although chips differ in capability, but not high enough that you should worry about! If you want you can try to optimize it, but it really won't make any difference.

Also, be careful about comparing apples to apples. Some people get 4.5 with HT off at 1.2, which is possible. Turning HT on may bump that to 1.3


----------



## SimpleTech

Seems that the issue with sleep/hibernate is linked to having Internal PLL Overvoltage enabled but Intel and Asus are working on a solution.

http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1579942


----------



## ctowns

Thanks Gooddog. So, if you are me and you built this for video editing (not professionally, but for doing weekly game film breakdown for youth football teams) a few hours a week, plus a play a game or two here and there, do you disassemble and re-do the paste? I cannot believe that would make a 5 degree C difference, but if so I am willing to do it.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;12124190*
> Seems that the issue with sleep/hibernate is linked to having Internal PLL Overvoltage enabled but Intel and Asus are working on a solution.
> 
> http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1579942


That's good to know.


----------



## gooddog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ctowns;12124198*
> Thanks Gooddog. So, if you are me and you built this for video editing (not professionally, but for doing weekly game film breakdown for youth football teams) a few hours a week, plus a play a game or two here and there, do you disassemble and re-do the paste? I cannot believe that would make a 5 degree C difference, but if so I am willing to do it.


Absolutely NOT. You may get 1-2c...but it doesn't really matter. It is usually a pain that ain't worth it.

Do you have HT on (that is useful depending on the video editing s/w you got)?

You won't hit that level of temps anyway with any games and rarely with video editing.


----------



## gooddog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;12124190*
> Seems that the issue with sleep/hibernate is linked to having Internal PLL Overvoltage enabled but Intel and Asus are working on a solution.
> 
> http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1579942


Thanks.
It explains this problem


----------



## rdevita

for KChase... i have the ASUS P8P67 Deluxe. Very Very good board... OC is (practically) fully automated. I say practically, because you are still required to make certain choices, but things like voltage control, timengs etc are all done "for you" if you so choose.... and the BIOS GUI is super sweet... I recommend this board... BTW... got my 2600K to 4.8 on air.... don't know how far I can push it... and now that I fell in love with the whole system... I don't want to push it.... So I backed her back down to 45 multiplier and 103.0 BCLK... running like a champ.... never gets past 60 Celcius under full load... cooler is Zalman CNPS9700


----------



## gooddog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdevita;12124412*
> BTW... got my 2600K to 4.8 on air....


what are the settings you have for 4.8?
do you have HT on?


----------



## puffsNasco

hey guys how do you control your CPU fan?

because smart fan or w.e doesn't work








my noctua is 100% all of the time

I'm getting 2 boot screens is that normal, i have micron sata controller disabled, i think in between you see jmicron for like 0.5secs and goes to the 2nd boot screen. Anyone else getting this?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdevita;12124412*
> for KChase... i have the ASUS P8P67 Deluxe. Very Very good board... OC is (practically) fully automated. I say practically, because you are still required to make certain choices, but things like voltage control, timengs etc are all done "for you" if you so choose.... and the BIOS GUI is super sweet... I recommend this board... BTW... got my 2600K to 4.8 on air.... don't know how far I can push it... and now that I fell in love with the whole system... I don't want to push it.... So I backed her back down to 45 multiplier and 103.0 BCLK... running like a champ.... never gets past 60 Celcius under full load... cooler is Zalman CNPS9700


yea all p8p67 board is like that







not just deluxe


----------



## Daetlus

Those looking for it, the QVL for the Maximus IV Extreme can be found inside the actual motherboard manual download.


----------



## puffsNasco

so how many upgrade to new bios and regret it?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;12124546*
> so how many upgrade to new bios and regret it?


Which version are you talking about? 1053 is working good for me.


----------



## Cronos007

Most likely 1253. And after reading all about the issues people are having with it, I'm glad i stayed on 1053.


----------



## ctowns

1053 was a big improvement for me - I didn't risk 1253 even though I still have a couple of annoying issues in 1053 I haven't figured out yet.


----------



## Boyboyd

Does the p8p67 have support for rog idirect? Or is that just the sabertooth?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Just as a suggestion to the OP. Maybe you should add in drivers for the PCI simple communications controller. I installed everything on your list for my specific driver but in device manager it still showed up as unknown. I have no idea what it does tho


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;12124461*
> hey guys how do you control your CPU fan?
> 
> I'm getting 2 boot screens is that normal, i have micron sata controller disabled, i think in between you see jmicron for like 0.5secs and goes to the 2nd boot screen. Anyone else getting this?


You can control the fan speed through AI II or in the BIOs to set up a fan profile.

Reagrding the JMicron splash screen, you can turn that off in the BIOS under the integrated devices. Don't remember what it is called, but you disable the 3rd (configuration ROM or something like that) option for the Jmicron controller, and the splash screen goes away.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai;12124747*
> Just as a suggestion to the OP. Maybe you should add in drivers for the PCI simple communications controller. I installed everything on your list for my specific driver but in device manager it still showed up as unknown. I have no idea what it does tho


It's actually there. Under your mobo, look at the two entries for the Intel Chipset. One of them is the PCI communication driver.


----------



## puffsNasco

dont i need the jmicron controller though? does't it control like some of the sata ports?

and i did setup a fan profile under bios as silent but still run at max rpm ;(


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xandypx*


It's actually there. Under your mobo, look at the two entries for the Intel Chipset. One of them is the PCI communication driver.


Oh yeah you're right. It's there but for some but the OP forgot to include it for the WS Revolution and a few others (Don't know if the others need them tho).


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Does the p8p67 have support for rog idirect? Or is that just the sabertooth?


U mean the mobile app ROG iDirect? I think it's for the Extreme board. There is an app called BT Turbo Remote app for regular boards.


----------



## xandypx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


dont i need the jmicron controller though? does't it control like some of the sata ports?

and i did setup a fan profile under bios as silent but still run at max rpm ;(


The J-Micron controller handles the E-SATA ports, so it is up to you if you need them or not.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandypx;12125830*
> The J-Micron controller handles the E-SATA ports, so it is up to you if you need them or not.


ok good i never use those time to disable,

anyone know how to fix fan control? i guess i'll try reinstalling Asus Ai first installation didn't install all the components


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02;12125374*
> U mean the mobile app ROG iDirect? I think it's for the Extreme board. There is an app called BT Turbo Remote app for regular boards.


Ok ill try that. Thanks.


----------



## rdevita

@ Gooddog.... Not at my PC right now so don't have settings available to send... with that said, I can go by memory somewhat.. I've never seen more than 4 cores displayed in any of the tools I use, so would assume HT is not enabled? (Not sure this is valid indicator.... OC experts please chime in)..

For 4.8, I set the multiplier to 48
Load-Line Calibration = High
VRM Frequency = Auto
Phase Control = Extreme
Duty Control = T Probe
Cpu current Capability 130%
CPU Voltage = Auto
Memory at 1333 with default timings (auto adjusted to 1.6v) perhaps leftover from when I played with XMP)
Spread Spectrum = Disabled
Rest of the settings I left to Auto... basically letting ASUS handle the voltages etc.

One Note: "Memory at 1333 with default timings (auto adjusted to 1.6v) perhaps leftover from when I played with XMP)"

This usually dropped automatically to 1066 when loading "Optimized Defaults" after a failed OC attempt... but not always....

Which brings me to a question/concern I have around the BIOS... some settings seem to mix and match randomly, that is, things like "Load Optimized Defaults" will still have some carry over settings from previous manual adjustments... I may be all wet here, but it seems so.... I'm running 1053 BIOS as well.... listed as "beta" on the Asus site...will wait for some of you OC experts to recommend the best BIOS (when it's available of course) For now I guess I should stay away from 1253....Also... to Forum... sometimes lower OC settings still wont allow boot, but other (higher) settings will... havent tested TOO much but it initially seems related to RAM settings... for example... the Machine has ALWAYS booted when RAM is set to 1066... but intermittently failed OC's at 1333 (My Ram is Corsair 1333 X2 4 GB sticks... total 8GB).... Also.... and here's one I'm really hoping someone can answer... I've had the machine set up since Jan 9. 2 nights ago... for the first time ever... the machine just "Black Screened" at which point the CPU fan spins out of control.... I then have to pull the power supply plug to regain control of the machine.... this happened twice in one day... (I think in no way related to temps?)... anyway... anyone have an idea what might be causing that behavior?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai;12125301*
> Oh yeah you're right. It's there but for some but the OP forgot to include it for the WS Revolution and a few others (Don't know if the others need them tho).


From what I can see, your board doesn't have any PCI slots. That is why I didn't include that driver for your board.

The unknown device is probably USB 3.0.


----------



## puffsNasco

if you disable usb 3.0 does it still cause dual boot with the new bios?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;12127359*
> From what I can see, your board doesn't have any PCI slots. That is why I didn't include that driver for your board.
> 
> The unknown device is probably USB 3.0.


I had both the PCI and USB 3.0 driver device being unknown. I installed the PCI one just to see if it does anything and it did recognize it







Maybe it's meant to be PCI=PCIe?

But yeah, you're right about it not having any PCI slots


----------



## nabipaul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;12122406*
> Ah
> Standard height ram shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> And if you would, post your temps here please.
> 
> Set the controller to raid.
> 
> Restart and ctrl+i to enter the matrix, then all you have to do is specify the drives you want in the array.
> 
> Since the ssd is not going into an array, ignore it when setting your storage stripes.


Well I was able to set up the 4 disc array in raid10 and initialize it in the Intel RST - where it shows everything to be fine....but it still is not showing up as a usable disc in Win 7 start>computer The array was set up before a fresh install of win 7, and all of the drivers listed on the 1st page of this thread were loaded. What am I missing?


----------



## fatmario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;12126314*
> ok good i never use those time to disable,
> 
> anyone know how to fix fan control? i guess i'll try reinstalling Asus Ai first installation didn't install all the components


open asus suit then go to TOOL then go to FAN XPERT then click setting then select how fast you want your fan to run or you can disable to run maximum speed.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nabipaul;12128532*
> Well I was able to set up the 4 disc array in raid10 and initialize it in the Intel RST - where it shows everything to be fine....but it still is not showing up as a usable disc in Win 7 start>computer The array was set up before a fresh install of win 7, and all of the drivers listed on the 1st page of this thread were loaded. What am I missing?


You need to go into disk management and initialize the drive.

R/click "My Computer"> Manage> Disk management


----------



## nabipaul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;12128710*
> You need to go into disk management and initialize the drive.
> 
> R/click "My Computer"> Manage> Disk management


Thanks - found it. It's giving me two options MBR & GPT. This is a storage array - which do I use?


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nabipaul;12128797*
> Thanks - found it. It's giving me two options MBR & GPT. This is a storage array - which do I use?


Read about the differences here.


----------



## nabipaul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;12128888*
> Read about the differences here.


Thank you


----------



## Greatskeem

Hey guys, apparently now my load temps are 67C Max, is that better for a 4.4GHZ test on Prime 95 on test number 2/3?

I think it is due to me replacing my GTX 470 with a EVGA GTX 570 SC as well as ambient temp being lower then yesterday.

Should I now no longer worry about the temps and classify 67-68C Max temp for 1 and a half hours on Prime95 as okay?

Thanks.


----------



## puffsNasco

rawr anyone trolling the the hardocp forums?


----------



## Iching

Do you enable CPU PLL Voltage? I am testing mine at 4.7GHz @ vcore 1.384. Is this voltage safe? Maximum temp 73 degrees.


----------



## Greatskeem

My vcore is at 1.366 in core temp, where as it shows 1.288-1.300 in all other monitoring tools,is this normal?

4.4GHZ mind you


----------



## puffsNasco

ok i need help, so i updated my asus ai suit, now i got fan xpert

problem is it still doesn't controlled the fan









is it because noctua fans are not PWN??

is there other softwares i can use to make my fans spin slower?

like 25C is a little too cold xD


----------



## Iching

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greatskeem*


My vcore is at 1.366 in core temp, where as it shows 1.288-1.300 in all other monitoring tools,is this normal?

4.4GHZ mind you










What are your settings in bios? Manual or offset vcore?

This is my 2500k @ 4700MHz with vcore 1.384.


----------



## WorldExclusive

Epic thread. Saved to Favs.


----------



## Greatskeem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iching*


What are your settings in bios? Manual or offset vcore?

This is my 2500k @ 4700MHz with vcore 1.384.


Bios is set to offset, It does fluctuate at times, however during gaming on coretemp, it stays on 1.366, I say your chip is more special.

As you have 300MHZ over me,maybe I should really look into setting a manual mode instead of offset.

Will setting 1.300-1.350 vcore in bios be suffice for 3.5-3.6GHZ and be safe as well?

My question really is the following:

Is 1.350Vcore in Bios safe 24/7 or do I have to aim lower? Due to the vcore being higher in Windows :S


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greatskeem*


My vcore is at 1.366 in core temp, where as it shows 1.288-1.300 in all other monitoring tools,is this normal?

4.4GHZ mind you










Core Temp shows you your VID, not your VCore.


----------



## wongnog

Does anybody else have problems with your computer not coming out of standby mode? I have installed MCE Standby Tool for Windows 7 to control which sleep state my system goes in. I've tried both S3 (standby) and S3+S4 (Hybrid sleep), but with both options my computer will not wake up. It will try to but just sit there, I have to power down the system and restart, sometimes that will make windows resume but other times it will just restart windows and say that the system crashed.

By the way same thing happened before I installed MST, I just wanted to try that program to see if it would solve my problem:
http://slicksolutions.eu/downloads.shtml


----------



## utnorris

Ok, so I went from the Rampage 3 Formula to the Deluxe and tried installing the AI suite. I had the one for the Rampage already on there thinking it would just upgrade it, but it did not. I tried to unistall it, but I get the error message that my 2500K is not supported. Is there a way to uninstall without doing a fresh build so I can reinstall the one for the Deluxe?


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongnog;12135654*
> Does anybody else have problems with your computer not coming out of standby mode? I have installed MCE Standby Tool for Windows 7 to control which sleep state my system goes in. I've tried both S3 (standby) and S3+S4 (Hybrid sleep), but with both options my computer will not wake up. It will try to but just sit there, I have to power down the system and restart, sometimes that will make windows resume but other times it will just restart windows and say that the system crashed.
> 
> By the way same thing happened before I installed MST, I just wanted to try that program to see if it would solve my problem:
> http://slicksolutions.eu/downloads.shtml


This is a known issue with the P67/H67 chip that is being worked on by Intel. Some new microcode needs to be written to fix the problem.

I looked, and can't find the article where i read this, but something to do with the "sleep transistors" that are built into Sandy bridge.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongnog;12135654*
> Does anybody else have problems with your computer not coming out of standby mode? I have installed MCE Standby Tool for Windows 7 to control which sleep state my system goes in. I've tried both S3 (standby) and S3+S4 (Hybrid sleep), but with both options my computer will not wake up. It will try to but just sit there, I have to power down the system and restart, sometimes that will make windows resume but other times it will just restart windows and say that the system crashed.
> 
> By the way same thing happened before I installed MST, I just wanted to try that program to see if it would solve my problem:
> http://slicksolutions.eu/downloads.shtml


Looks like people are experiencing issues with sleep mode while PLL overvoltage is enabled. If you have that enabled in your BIOS, try disabling it and see if you still have sleep issues.


----------



## rmp459

1253 bios for the p8p67 deluxe? i dont see it on their site yet, but it is here...

any word on what changes it brings ?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmp459;12136915*
> 1253 bios for the p8p67 deluxe? i dont see it on their site yet, but it is here...
> 
> any word on what changes it brings ?


It's a beta and hasn't officially been released yet. An ASUS representative released it on [H] though.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmp459;12136915*
> 1253 bios for the p8p67 deluxe? i dont see it on their site yet, but it is here...
> 
> any word on what changes it brings ?


cuz it's asus released to us to beta test for them, don't get it if you have no problems with ur old bios


----------



## puffsNasco

so right now my Noctua D14 fans can not be controlled, as i understand that the CPU fan header wants to control with pulse width modulation, but since the noctua fans are 3 pin i need to control via voltage.

Is there anywhere in the bios i can change that?

i tried enable Q-fan and using FanXpert in ai suit but both does not work.


----------



## rx7racer

Well gents I finally have my SB build finished and am starting to oc. Just starting to see what I can get, wanted to hit 4.9GHz and so far so good. Wondering how much farther I can go without going too crazy with voltage.


----------



## gooddog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongnog;12135654*
> Does anybody else have problems with your computer not coming out of standby mode?
> 
> http://slicksolutions.eu/downloads.shtml


This is a known bug.

See here


----------



## rdevita

Hi... 2 quick questions.... I have the ASUS P8P67 Deluxe....
When I try to install the ASUS Tools... (AI Suite II) Installer fails.... Tried downloadable and Disk version that comes with Motherboard... same issue....

I am logging event ID errors (ACS6n or some such... sorry folks, again from memory here) ..I believe this again can be traced back to the CD that came with the ASUS board as well.... Some drivers did not install successfully from the disk.... and no updates available,,, not much on the error on the web.... any ideas?


----------



## ctowns

I had a hell of a time loading the AI Suite from the disk until I came across the patch file on the first page of this thread. I downloaded onto a flash drive and installed it - that did not work - until I carefully read that you have to actually install it twice back to back (which makes no sense to me, but I was ready to try anything). Worked like a charm after I installed twice back to back, AI Suite installed from disk as one would expect. Hope that helps.


----------



## rdevita

Thanks for the info on the patcher file... I found it on ASUS web site, under utilities for the Motherboard


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rx7racer;12137745*
> Well gents I finally have my SB build finished and am starting to oc. Just starting to see what I can get, wanted to hit 4.9GHz and so far so good. Wondering how much farther I can go without going too crazy with voltage.


LOOKING VERY NICE!!! load temps looking good, might be able to get it lower with less volts. whats your 24/7 going to be?


----------



## wy2sl0

Any updates on the P8P67-M PRO, the BIOS as of now sucks horribly - I am having to use 1.38vcore for 4.5ghz on a 2500k - some other options would be nice...


----------



## Boyboyd

I'm trying to update the BIOS on my p8p67. Booting with 8GB of RAM causes bluescreens. I've tested the sticks individually and they all work.


----------



## Cronos007

Use the Asus EZ Flash in the bios. IMO much more reliable way to update your bios then through Windows.


----------



## Boyboyd

I've done that, it seems to have worked ok. I'll put all 8 GB back in and see. If not, i'll update to the beta posted on H forums.

If it doesn't, i've no idea what i should do. I want 8GB of RAM, but i can't return any of it because its not broken :S


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


I've done that, it seems to have worked ok. I'll put all 8 GB back in and see. If not, i'll update to the beta posted on H forums.

If it doesn't, i've no idea what i should do. I want 8GB of RAM, but i can't return any of it because its not broken :S


Increase RAM voltage to 1.65-1.66v (if needed). You will also need to increase VCCIO a little since you're filling all DIMM slots.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


Increase RAM voltage to 1.65-1.66v (if needed). You will also need to increase VCCIO a little since you're filling all DIMM slots.


Thanks for the advice. My memory is actually 1600MHz at 1.65 but it will ram-ok makes it 1333 @ 1.5v. I may have to upp the VCCIO aswell as that.

I wonder if i can enable XMP now in the bios. I have all 8 GB working in windows. Doing a linpack test now.


----------



## gooddog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


Increase RAM voltage to 1.65-1.66v (if needed). You will also need to increase VCCIO a little since you're filling all DIMM slots.


what is a good VCCIO for 4x4g?

Thanks


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooddog;12140262*
> what is a good VCCIO for 4x4g?
> 
> Thanks


I think that VCCIO varies from system to system. Try upping it a few notches (sorry not at my computer right now).


----------



## Boyboyd

I upped VCCIO by 2 notches, and it booted straight into windows with all 8GB at 1600MHz.

Thanks.


----------



## nabipaul

What would make my boot ssd and 4 hard drives all disappear from the bios at the same time after everything had been running fine for over 24 hours? I tried swapping the power from the dvd burner which was being recognized with the line that had the hard drives, and bios still only saw the dvd drive. I've checked all of the sata & power connections but it still doesn't see any drives when I boot. 4 WD 1tb in the white sata ports and 1 ssd & a dvd in the intel sata 3 ports.


----------



## corpfan1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


I think that VCCIO varies from system to system. Try upping it a few notches (sorry not at my computer right now).


I am having problems getting the machine to boot without BSOD at rated memory timings. I am in contact with ASUS reps to try and see if the problem can be diagnosed and resolved.

Here are my specs:

2600K CPU
Asus P67 Deluxe MOBO
OCZ Vertex 2 SSD
Windows 7 64-bit Home Premium
Gskill 8GB RAM (2x4GB) - 1600 CL8 - Ripjaws X (F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM)

I am on Asus BIOS 1053 right now...

I have a fresh install of windows on a new build.

The problem I am getting is that the RAM works 100% fine at 1333 CL9 (9/9/9/24). But the RAM is rated at 1600 CL8 (8/8/8/24) and I would like to use it as such.

When I manually change the RAM to 1600 8/8/8/24 or use XMP Profile to adjust to the same, Windows gets BSOD every time the machine is booted before Windows comes up. The machine then automatically restarts after 1-2 seconds on Blue Screen.

I have tried all troubleshooting steps...switching RAM, trying 1 stick, clearing CMOS, updated BIOS, reinstalling Windows, etc...nothing solves the issue.

The machine becomes very unstable including some freezing on black screen and double booting when on 1600MHz for RAM.

Again, everything is 100% stable at 1333. Also BIOS Auto defaults to 1333 whenever I clear CMOS.

I have cleared CMOS several times both without battery and pull and also with.

Not sure what to try next...??


----------



## Tennobanzai

A lot of people on the asus forums are having this problem. A member found a fix that helped about half of them. You need to switch over a thing on the mobo(physically). Clearing CMOS and removing battery after. I'll find the link when I get home since I'm on my phone.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corpfan1*


I am having problems getting the machine to boot without BSOD at rated memory timings. I am in contact with ASUS reps to try and see if the problem can be diagnosed and resolved.

Here are my specs:

2600K CPU
Asus P67 Deluxe MOBO
OCZ Vertex 2 SSD
Windows 7 64-bit Home Premium
Gskill 8GB RAM (2x4GB) - 1600 CL8 - Ripjaws X (F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM)

I am on Asus BIOS 1053 right now...

I have a fresh install of windows on a new build.

The problem I am getting is that the RAM works 100% fine at 1333 CL9 (9/9/9/24). But the RAM is rated at 1600 CL8 (8/8/8/24) and I would like to use it as such.

When I manually change the RAM to 1600 8/8/8/24 or use XMP Profile to adjust to the same, Windows gets BSOD every time the machine is booted before Windows comes up. The machine then automatically restarts after 1-2 seconds on Blue Screen.

I have tried all troubleshooting steps...switching RAM, trying 1 stick, clearing CMOS, updated BIOS, reinstalling Windows, etc...nothing solves the issue.

The machine becomes very unstable including some freezing on black screen and double booting when on 1600MHz for RAM.

Again, everything is 100% stable at 1333. Also BIOS Auto defaults to 1333 whenever I clear CMOS.

I have cleared CMOS several times both without battery and pull and also with.

Not sure what to try next...??


----------



## wongnog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gooddog*


This is a known bug.

See here


THANK YOU! I posted messages on 3 different forums and got no responses til you. I'll try disabling PLL Overvolt and see if my OC is stable and if it fixes my problem.

update: worked like a charm, currently running prime95 on my 2600K overclocked to 100x46 at 1.340V. Previously I was 7 hr stable with load temp of 78Â°C, now looks like with PLL Overvolt off I might actually be shaving a few degrees off with load of 74Â°C. Cooler is a Hyper 212+ with dual fan config.


----------



## corpfan1

Thanks...probably tried it...but post what you have...really appreciate it.

If it is moving the jumper to CLEAR CMOS, the Deluxe has no jumper just a button...unlike the Pro and others.

If it is TPU or EPU, I have not tried either...so we can test it.

Did the clear CMOS and removed battery many times.

The ASUS rep I am communicating with still does not have a solution but got my memory and will test.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*


A lot of people on the asus forums are having this problem. A member found a fix that helped about half of them. You need to switch over a thing on the mobo(physically). Clearing CMOS and removing battery after. I'll find the link when I get home since I'm on my phone.


----------



## gooddog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wongnog*


THANK YOU! I posted messages on 3 different forums and got no responses til you. I'll try disabling PLL Overvolt and see if my OC is stable and if it fixes my problem.

update: worked like a charm, currently running prime95 on my 2600K overclocked to 100x46 at 1.340V. Previously I was 7 hr stable with load temp of 78Â°C, now looks like with PLL Overvolt off I might actually be shaving a few degrees off with load of 74Â°C. Cooler is a Hyper 212+ with dual fan config.


good to hear.
I had less luck, with Overvolt off, it took a lot more effort to get stable when I had HT ON. With HT Off, no problem.

For other people, just turn off PCC Overvolt and then raise the PCC manually (I am around 1.86)


----------



## SovereigN7

Anyone here having problem with a asus p8p67 pro and the new 1253 bios with cpu overclocks? I set my settings to manual in ai tweaks and choose to overclock "by per cores...." and setting them each to 46 multipliers but it gets reset to "by all cores". I do save after exiting and it's a weird pesky problem


----------



## BigFrank

Anyone get this problem yet? I was doing some benchmarking on my GPU and I got an alert from AI Suite saying my motherboard was 123C. I was like ***, I checked HWmonitor and it read the same thing. I did a quick restart and now the temps for both programs read 29C. 
Anyone encounter this yet? Or have any idea *** is going on?

EDIT. Also I checked the logs in AI Suite 2 and it reads
[01/23/2011 at 01:24 pm] MotherBoard 125.0 Abnormal
[01/23/2011 at 01:24 pm] MotherBoard 29.0 Normal

[01/25/2011 at 07:36 pm] CPU 126.0 Abnormal
[01/25/2011 at 07:36 pm] CPU 33.0 Normal


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corpfan1*


Thanks...probably tried it...but post what you have...really appreciate it.

If it is moving the jumper to CLEAR CMOS, the Deluxe has no jumper just a button...unlike the Pro and others.

If it is TPU or EPU, I have not tried either...so we can test it.

Did the clear CMOS and removed battery many times.

The ASUS rep I am communicating with still does not have a solution but got my memory and will test.


It's clearing the RTC. Not sure what it does.
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...ge=3&count=119


----------



## corpfan1

I think they are one in the same on the Deluxe (RTC and CMOS).

Correct me if I am wrong...the manual is not clear about this at all.

If they are different...that may really help me!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*


It's clearing the RTC. Not sure what it does.
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?...ge=3&count=119


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFrank*


Anyone get this problem yet? I was doing some benchmarking on my GPU and I got an alert from AI Suite saying my motherboard was 123C. I was like ***, I checked HWmonitor and it read the same thing. I did a quick restart and now the temps for both programs read 29C. 
Anyone encounter this yet? Or have any idea *** is going on?

EDIT. Also I checked the logs in AI Suite 2 and it reads
[01/23/2011 at 01:24 pm] MotherBoard 125.0 Abnormal
[01/23/2011 at 01:24 pm] MotherBoard 29.0 Normal

[01/25/2011 at 07:36 pm] CPU 126.0 Abnormal
[01/25/2011 at 07:36 pm] CPU 33.0 Normal


YEP ai suite is a piece...
i got a message saying my +5 v is giving me 0 and 0.01 sec later it was fine


----------



## Greatskeem

I'm getting a problem, where say the PC is off for a few hours or even a day,then I go to boot it.

There is power, the led lights on the fan as well as motherboard lights are on, however no signal to the screen,almost like it is off but working.

However after turning the pc off and turning it on again, it starts working perfectly and always when this happens my motherboard gives me an error saying *"Overclock failed, please press F1 for setup"*

However my overclock is stable as hell but just to be sure I put everything to stock same thing happens :S

Mind you this started happening around the time I took out the GTX 470 and replaced it with the EVGA GTX 570 SC.

Right now it is working fine, however as soon as I turn it off and leave it off for hours, I will run into the annoying issue again, any ideas guys?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greatskeem;12147825*
> I'm getting a problem, where say the PC is off for a few hours or even a day,then I go to boot it.
> 
> There is power, the led lights on the fan as well as motherboard lights are on, however no signal to the screen,almost like it is off but working.
> 
> However after turning the pc off and turning it on again, it starts working perfectly and always when this happens my motherboard gives me an error saying *"Overclock failed, please press F1 for setup"*
> 
> However my overclock is stable as hell but just to be sure I put everything to stock same thing happens :S
> 
> Mind you this started happening around the time I took out the GTX 470 and replaced it with the EVGA GTX 570 SC.
> 
> Right now it is working fine, however as soon as I turn it off and leave it off for hours, I will run into the annoying issue again, any ideas guys?


My last asus board did this when my Q6600 was at stock, but not when it was overclocked. I think it's a problem when it double posts, it thinks the first post failed due to an overclock.

The only soloution i've found is to enter the BIOS and just press escape to exit without saving. It will then boot with the last configuration (your stable overclock).


----------



## Greatskeem

@Boyboyd

Yeah it is an annoying little thorn in the side, luckily the PC still works fine, which I'm happy I guess.

I don't know, so far I have had constant issues with this board and Computer in general, I guess I have to suck it in and last until next year.

Which I will then give this PC to my brother or use it as a backup


----------



## Boyboyd

What bios are you on? I couldn't even boot with 4 sticks of RAM until i updated to the 1053 bios.


----------



## Greatskeem

I'm currently at 1253,Oh well I'm just going to deal with it, I am however contemplating in a few months to change Motherboards, as I think it is the Pro that is giving me the issues.


----------



## GJF47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greatskeem;12147825*
> I'm getting a problem, where say the PC is off for a few hours or even a day,then I go to boot it.
> 
> There is power, the led lights on the fan as well as motherboard lights are on, however no signal to the screen,almost like it is off but working.
> 
> However after turning the pc off and turning it on again, it starts working perfectly and always when this happens my motherboard gives me an error saying *"Overclock failed, please press F1 for setup"*
> 
> However my overclock is stable as hell but just to be sure I put everything to stock same thing happens :S
> 
> Mind you this started happening around the time I took out the GTX 470 and replaced it with the EVGA GTX 570 SC.
> 
> Right now it is working fine, however as soon as I turn it off and leave it off for hours, I will run into the annoying issue again, any ideas guys?


First post of this thread - Clear CMOS trick should work for you


----------



## Greatskeem

@GJF47

Be prepared for a stupid question as you are talking to someone who is so very little experienced in PC tech.

By clearing the CMOS, will all my settings be still in tact? Like my Raid 0 Setup, Windows OS setup on my SSD etc?

I understand losing the overclock etc, however if required to re-install the OS and lose my raid setup which now is filled quite a bit, at least 300GB...then I think I'll have to pass for a few months.


----------



## Kick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greatskeem;12148436*
> @GJF47
> 
> Be prepared for a stupid question as you are talking to someone who is so very little experienced in PC tech.
> 
> By clearing the CMOS, will all my settings be still in tact? Like my Raid 0 Setup, Windows OS setup on my SSD etc?
> 
> I understand losing the overclock etc, however if required to re-install the OS and lose my raid setup which now is filled quite a bit, at least 300GB...then I think I'll have to pass for a few months.


no need to reinstall. raid..im pretty sure it stays intact too.

but for sure, i didnt need to reinstall. only had to when i moved from a different platform to SB


----------



## GJF47

The RAID and Windows installation will still be there, you just have to change the SATA to RAID mode again in the bios


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GJF47;12148474*
> The RAID and Windows installation will still be there, you just have to change the *SATA to RAID mode again in the bios*


Make sure you do this straight away. I forgot once and wiped my windows install by re-installing. Fortunately i learned from my mistake.


----------



## eduardmc

i was scare of using the 1253 bios firmware becuase of all the bad thing about it. So i did a search online and i so a few people claiming to get better overclocking and a more solid perfomance from the bios.

i took the plung and updated it. I haven't had any issue with it, boot up time now is faster posting. The only different i have seen is that my cpu is running a little hotter, maybe 3-4c hotter.


----------



## Greatskeem

Excellent, thanks guys, I will do so first thing in the Morning, too tired to deal with it for the time being.

However the post by *eduardmc* kind of makes me happy, as 3-4C can make a huge difference, so hopefully a new bios will reduce the temp :S


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greatskeem;12149376*
> Excellent, thanks guys, I will do so first thing in the Morning, too tired to deal with it for the time being.
> 
> However the post by *eduardmc* kind of makes me happy, as 3-4C can make a huge difference, so hopefully a new bios will reduce the temp :S


Everyone seems to have different problems or no problems at all. I don't get the random boot up loop i use to get, now it boot rock solid. i have not tried different ram timing since i read that it has help with overclocking. tonigh i'll do more tweaking, but my cpu does seem to run a tap hotter but it doesn't bother me since i'm on water. i have not read anyone getting higher temp but it did happened to me.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


YEP ai suite is a piece...
i got a message saying my +5 v is giving me 0 and 0.01 sec later it was fine


Ya. Should I just uninstall it or disable it via msconfig? Also if I disable it will my overclock settings still be applied? I looked in all the settings and it looks like it boots by default. So shutting down AI suite via msconfig looks like my only option.

When I get home I'll try and run the pacther for AI suite and see if this issue comes up.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12123189*
> Has anyone lapped a sandy bridge yet?


I'm curious about this as well. Also how much of a difference will ic diamond 7 make on a stock heatsink? As far as aftermarket cooling I was looking at the arrow but it's about $80 seems pretty steep. Would a h70 or maybe the new h60(when released) be a better option and yield better results?


----------



## Ghostleader

HereÂ´s some tips and tricks from the Hardocp forum by Gary Key, ASUS Technical Support, Source

Hope it can help some of you









1. If any of the following devices are not detected or not usable:
- Devices installed on PCIEx1_1 slot
- Devices installed on PCIEx1_2 slot
- The additional SATA6G port from Marvell 9128
- eSATA controller
- Devices installed on PCI_1 slot
- Devices installed on PCI_2 slot
- Onboard 1394 controller
- Second LAN
Please check the device manager under 'Storage controllers' , look for a device with the name 'ACS-6xxxx'. The manufacturer is 'Accusys Inc.' and will have an exclamation mark next to it.
This driver may be installed automatically when users run Windows Update, which causes a malfunction of these devices. Please uninstall the driver,reboot, and then those devices/slots will be available. We have asked MS to pull this driver from the auto update procedure.

2. If you are receiving random BSOD (Blue Screen of Death) under Windows 7 OS without any warning at stock or what appears to be stable OC settings, please download the following patch from Microsoft to have the problem fixed (98% fix rate): This hotfix will be in SP1.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/979444

3. If you are experiencing long boot up times (greater than 30 seconds) or slow performance of SATA HDD or SSDs, please remove Intel RST 10.1.1008 if you have it installed and use the Intel boxed AHCI driver in Windows 7 or Windows VISTA. For XP users please try IDE mode until Intel releases a new update. The new update will also include full support for bootable RAID arrays over 2TB in size along with other bug fixes/performance enhancements specific to P67 (new firmware will be released to the board manufacturers also).

4. If you are still unable to install AiSuiteII after using the Patcher file, you might be using a COA hack for Windows 7. Please reinstall OS without the hack and it will work. If you are sure the OS install is hack free, then please PM me.

5. If you are unable to enable SLI support with various versions of Nvidia drivers (especially 266 and up), please reinstall the OS with the latest BIOS installed. I know this is drastic, but the SLI key format has changed and the OS might not recognize the new key in the updated BIOS (especially if non released NV drivers were previously installed, drivercleaner will not clear this setting during an uninstall). This should not occur in future BIOS releases.

6. If you are unable to display BCLK properly, not able to overclock under the OS (including Auto Tuning)â€¦etc, please ensure the Intel MEI driver from the support CD or latest version from Intel has been installed. All controls related to the CPU are controled by the MEI under the OS and several even in UEFI mode. I think this is a must install under the Sandybridge platform even if you manually overclock.

7. If the power saving features not working after updating to BIOS 1253, please verify the power profile has been set to balanced mode instead of Performance Mode. As long as EIST is not disabled or CPU Voltage is to manual mode (use offset), the power saving modes will continue to operate normally. In addition, if you have enabled Internal PLL Voltage, then resume/hibernate will not work correctly until Intel has an update (or this might end up being standard operating mode).

8. The differences between the EPU switch, UEFI EPU option, and EPU under AiSuite II is as follows:
- EPU Switch: Once enabled, it will enable EPU option in BIOS and default to auto mode.
- EPU option in UEFI: Various options are available to select the level of power saving (lowering Vcore voltage when the system load decreases). Both the BIOS option and EPU switch will not effect performance, however stability at high overclocks will depend on the quality of the CPU and DRAM used.
- EPU under AiSuite II: Same as previous generations, 3 modes to choose from, AUTO (dynamic change multiplier and Vcore based on CPU load), High Performance (EPU OFF), and Max power saving (Drop CPU multiplier to lowest multiplier with relative VID decreases).


----------



## Boyboyd

When i disable turbo mode and all the power saving options in cpu settings, and set the multi manually. It doesnt save my changes, and it boots with the stock settings.

When i enable turbo mode and set the target turbo multiplier it works without a problem.

Am i missing someting?


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ghostleader*


HereÂ´s some tips and tricks from the Hardocp forum by Gary Key, ASUS Technical Support, Source

Hope it can some of you









2. If you are receiving random BSOD (Blue Screen of Death) under Windows 7 OS without any warning at stock or what appears to be stable OC settings, please download the following patch from Microsoft to have the problem fixed (98% fix rate): This hotfix will be in SP1.
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/979444


Very interesting, wonder if this could be the cause of p95 blend test bsoding at a specific time, normally between 25 and 30 mins?
This is while smallffts can run indefinitely.


----------



## Boyboyd

I didnt know an os could cause random instabilities...

Every day is a school day.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


I didnt know an os could cause random instabilities...

Every day is a school day.


I already posted in the SB 5GHz+ thread, but that's how SB overclocking works - through the turbo multiplier. It's just that some boards locks your CPU at the multiplier instead being... well, turbo-like.
You save power either way


----------



## [email protected]

Guys i got a question, had a discussion with a friend and he said Sandy Bridges disable dx11 features when gaming? This true at all?


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Guys i got a question, had a discussion with a friend and he said Sandy Bridges disable dx11 features when gaming? This true at all?


What? DX11 is a library, nothing else. DX11 is used for graphics card and has practically nothing to do with the CPU.

The closest thing to that is that there are new extensions available for games with the SB - most notably AVX which is 128-bit floating point processing.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Guys i got a question, had a discussion with a friend and he said Sandy Bridges disable dx11 features when gaming? This true at all?


your friend is very smart, get him to buy me a Xilinx spartn 3E i'll help him make his fact come true


----------



## Boyboyd

Currently working on getting 4.7 stable. At 1.22v and its passed the IBT on high but not prime yet. Reading back through this thread has been incredibly helpful.

I also need better ram.


----------



## Farmer Boe

Problem with keyboard...
Hey everyone, I have a Logitech G15 keyboard that I'm currently using on my new build. They keyboard will work fine in the bios screens, but after entering Windows 7, all the buttons don't work although the backlighting is operational. I can install drivers for it and even the onboard screen will work fine. I have tried 3 different keyboards in each of the usb slots on the motherboard but the problem is universal. Windows tells me that the "USB composite device driver is not installed (code10)". I have installed all the drivers fromt the provided motherboard disk. I currently have other usb devices installed like my mouse, mic, and M-Audio Fast Track Pro and they are all working fine it seems. I am on bios 1053 currently. I've searched the forums looking for an answer but to no avail. Thanks for your time.


----------



## 4.54billionyears

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farmer Boe;12156252*
> Problem with keyboard...
> Hey everyone, I have a Logitech G15 keyboard that I'm currently using on my new build. They keyboard will work fine in the bios screens, but after entering Windows 7, all the buttons don't work although the backlighting is operational. I can install drivers for it and even the onboard screen will work fine. I have tried 3 different keyboards in each of the usb slots on the motherboard but the problem is universal. Windows tells me that the "USB composite device driver is not installed (code10)". I have installed all the drivers fromt the provided motherboard disk. I currently have other usb devices installed like my mouse, mic, and M-Audio Fast Track Pro and they are all working fine it seems. I am on bios 1053 currently. I've searched the forums looking for an answer but to no avail. Thanks for your time.


look here for asus p67 updates Asus P67 Series Information Thread (drivers, BIOSes, overclocking, reviews)

the motherboards bluetooth causes problems with wireless keyboard and mouse. my wirless keyboard would be fine on desktop but in bios would not function correctly. i have to use a wired mouse and keyboard now.

I dont even use anything bluetooth for my motherboard and now that its there without a way of disabling i have to find a use for it. maybe asus will have a keyboard and mouse available for use with their bluetooth motherboards.


----------



## grassh0ppa

EVO, Deluxe, or UD4. for gaming, overclocking, photoshop and all that jazz

Gimme some shout outs here people.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grassh0ppa;12157676*
> EVO, Deluxe, or UD4. for gaming, overclocking, photoshop and all that jazz
> 
> Gimme some shout outs here people.


*Overclocking:* Deluxe > Evo ~ UD4
*Gaming:* All will be about the same.
*Photoshop:* All will be about the same.

Electronica > Jazz


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;12144186*
> Anyone get this problem yet? I was doing some benchmarking on my GPU and I got an alert from AI Suite saying my motherboard was 123C. I was like ***, I checked HWmonitor and it read the same thing. I did a quick restart and now the temps for both programs read 29C.
> Anyone encounter this yet? Or have any idea *** is going on?
> 
> EDIT. Also I checked the logs in AI Suite 2 and it reads
> [01/23/2011 at 01:24 pm] MotherBoard 125.0 Abnormal
> [01/23/2011 at 01:24 pm] MotherBoard 29.0 Normal
> 
> [01/25/2011 at 07:36 pm] CPU 126.0 Abnormal
> [01/25/2011 at 07:36 pm] CPU 33.0 Normal


I had this happen running prime when I was at 5.1 and 1.5V. Funny part was the CPU was only hitting mid 70s. Like you, I shut down, and the board was back to 28 on the restart. I then ran prime again, same settings and the board stayed cool after that, so I'm not sure exactly what happened.


----------



## Boyboyd

Love this processor. That's with 1.325v but LLC is on extreme. I've left it running all night, now i'm gonna leave it running all day when im at work. See if i can get 5GHz tonight.


----------



## BigFrank

I tried bumping my multiplier up last night and got BSOD at 4.5ghz. Should I lower my bclk before ramping up my multiplier again it's at 103 now.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFrank*


I tried bumping my multiplier up last night and got BSOD at 4.5ghz. Should I lower my bclk before ramping up my multiplier again it's at 103 now.


I'd stick to doing multiplier overclocking first, and then BCLK tuning after you can't get your multiplier higher.


----------



## dev1ance

Personally, I'd keep Bclk at 100 and just OC multiplier....what voltage are you running? At 4.6, I need 1.3v minimum.


----------



## BigFrank

1.22v is what it is set at in AI suite, but I get 1.3v during testing.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFrank*


1.22v is what it is set at in AI suite, but I get 1.3v during testing.


What do you have your LLC set to?

I had my coreV at 1.3v but i was seeing as much as 1.34v under unrealistically heavy loads with LLC set to extreme.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


What do you have your LLC set to?

I had my coreV at 1.3v but i was seeing as much as 1.34v under unrealistically heavy loads with LLC set to extreme.


I feel like a newb but I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Boyboyd

In my BIOS it's in the advanced menu, around the section you set the RAM and Core voltages.

I'd check for you, but i'm at work atm.


----------



## BigFrank

Ok, feel like a total new, but it's set to AUTO in the BIOS.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


What do you have your LLC set to?

I had my coreV at 1.3v but i was seeing as much as 1.34v under unrealistically heavy loads with LLC set to extreme.


Really? Extreme seemed to put my VCore pretty damn close to the setting I chose in the BIOS.


----------



## BigFrank

I'm going to set my LLC to extreme and drop my bclk down to 100 and run some stability tests then work the multiplier up from there...

Another quick question, what settings do you guys use in prime95 for stability testing, and how long do you run it?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFrank*


I'm going to set my LLC to extreme and drop my bclk down to 100 and run some stability tests then work the multiplier up from there...

Another quick question, what settings do you guys use in prime95 for stability testing, and how long do you run it?


I personally use Blend. But small FFTs are also acceptable. Blend uses more ram. An hour is usually enough but if you're just finalising an overclock you can run it overnight.

I set mine off at midnight last night, it was still stable when i woke up so i left it going when i went to work. If it's still stable when i get in, then i'd consider it ok. lol

GonX: It seems to over-compensate on mine, i might try it at ultra-high (or very high, i forget what it is).


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


I personally use Blend. But small FFTs are also acceptable. Blend uses more ram. An hour is usually enough but if you're just finalising an overclock you can run it overnight.

I set mine off at midnight last night, it was still stable when i woke up so i left it going when i went to work. If it's still stable when i get in, then i'd consider it ok. lol


Ok thanks again.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFrank*


Ok thanks again.


No worries.



I did it, with the help of PLL overvoltage. I don't know if it's stable or not yet though. I have a feeling i'm using more voltage than i need to too (1.34v in BIOS)


----------



## SimpleTech

New BIOS updates (1204) for P8P67 Deluxe, Pro, EVO, Standard, Sabtertooth

Quote:



Change Log:
Removes full reset at POST (double post) on cold boot or auto overclocking routine.
Improved OC performance using Multipliers or Auto Overclocking
Improved BCLK and DRAM OC capabilities when enabling the "Internal PLL Overvoltage" option in BIOS.
Minor Bug Fixes including Auto Rule for C1E, C3, C6 is returned to Enabled first (1253 disabled first) and improved USB compatibility.
Enabling Internal PLL Voltage will still cause resume/hibernate issues (Intel related) but we are working with Intel on any potential workarounds. For those users not needing a 47x or higher multi on the K series we recommend leaving this option disabled.
User reported Per Core setting not saving properly has been identified and will be fixed in BIOS 13xx shortly.


http://www.hardforum.com/showpost.ph...17&postcount=1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Gary Key*

We have new official BIOS releases for the P8P67 Deluxe, P8P67 Pro, EVO, Standard, Sabertooth and Maximus IV Extreme boards today. Although this BIOS is a down version from 1253 (beta) it includes most of the 1253 changes and is officially released. Additional BIOS releases for the balance of our P67/H67 product lineup will be released shortly and we will have another major BIOS update (13xx series) in the near future with user enhancements, memory profile updates, and tuning enhancements based on user feedback.



Maximus IV Extreme (0901)

Quote:



Change Log:
Improved OC performance using Multipliers or Auto Overclocking
Improved BCLK and DRAM OC capabilities when enabling the "Internal PLL Overvoltage" option in BIOS.
Minor Bug Fixes


----------



## Tennobanzai

I'm kinda sad the WS Revolution barely gets any updates but I guess I can't complain since I haven't had any problems yet. Although some performance improvements would be nice.


----------



## puffsNasco

woot another update ppl go try it and report here plz xD


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



# Removes full reset at POST (double post) on cold boot or auto overclocking routine.
# Improved OC performance using Multipliers or Auto Overclocking
# Improved BCLK and DRAM OC capabilities when enabling the "Internal PLL Overvoltage" option in BIOS.


These are all relevant to my interests. It seems i'm now an Asus fanboy


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*


I'm kinda sad the WS Revolution barely gets any updates but I guess I can't complain since I haven't had any problems yet. Although some performance improvements would be nice.


What're your OC numbers? I'm leaning very heavily towards this board. How do you like the AI Suite on it?


----------



## BigFrank

Think I will wait a few days before updating BIOS. 1253 turned out to be a flop. 1053 still running strong.


----------



## puffsNasco

1053 ftw... btw 1204 is official right? since it's on ftp instead of mediafire lmao

so 1254 was using us as slave tester for asus








those motherf2ers


----------



## grunion

This 1204 bios fixed the issue with my drives disappearing after un/plugging in a new drive.
Also notice there is now floppy drive option in the boot options menu.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*


What're your OC numbers? I'm leaning very heavily towards this board. How do you like the AI Suite on it?


I'm at 4.5 with 1.25 havnt tried lower volts or higher. This is just a fast and dirty OC. Passed prime so later I'll try higher and a more refined voltage


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai;12165743*
> I'm at 4.5 with 1.25 havnt tried lower volts or higher. This is just a fast and dirty OC. Passed prime so later I'll try higher and a more refined voltage


Keep me informed kind sir







How easy was it to OC on the WS (I'm assuming just as easy as all the P6P67xxx boards as they all have the same AI suite)


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils;12166553*
> Keep me informed kind sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How easy was it to OC on the WS (I'm assuming just as easy as all the P6P67xxx boards as they all have the same AI suite)


Will do. Overclocking was very easy, just like the other Asus EFI layouts. I'm very glad I shelled out the extra money and I have no regrets at all.


----------



## SimpleTech

New BIOS updates for P8P67M (0503) and P8P67M Pro (0601).
Quote:


> Changelog:
> 
> Improved OC performance using Multipliers or Auto Overclocking
> mproved BCLK and DRAM OC capabilities when enabling the "Internal PLL Overvoltage" option in BIOS.
> Minor Bug Fixes including Auto Rule for C1E, C3, C6 is returned to Enabled and improved USB compatibility.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Are these newer BIOS actually newer? Just asking since the numbers are going down instead of up. Such as 1204 being *New* when the 1253 is higher in number

* 1204 *New*
* 1253
* 1053
* 1003
* 0804


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai;12167326*
> Are these newer BIOS actually newer? Just asking since the numbers are going down instead of up. Such as 1204 being *New* when the 1253 is higher in number
> 
> * 1204 *New*
> * 1253
> * 1053
> * 1003
> * 0804


I think the last number has more to do it...?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai;12167326*
> Are these newer BIOS actually newer? Just asking since the numbers are going down instead of up. Such as 1204 being *New* when the 1253 is higher in number
> 
> * 1204 *New*
> * 1253
> * 1053
> * 1003
> * 0804


1204 is the official BIOS from Asus. 1253 was rushed and still needs a bit of tweaking - judging by the amount of negative comments. I haven't had any issues with 1253 per-say and I don't plan on updating to 1204 (_if ain't broke, don't fix it_).

Even though it is a version down from 1253, it still has all of the updates incremented from 1253. The same goes for some of the BIOSes for Maximus IV Extreme and WS Revolution.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;12167443*
> 1204 is the official BIOS from Asus. 1253 was rushed and still needs a bit of tweaking - judging by the amount of negative comments. I haven't had any issues with 1253 per-say and I don't plan on updating to 1204 (_if ain't broke, don't fix it_).
> 
> Even though it is a version down from 1253, it still has all of the updates incremented from 1253. The same goes for some of the BIOSes for Maximus IV Extreme and WS Revolution.


Thanks for clarifying. I guess i'll give the new BIOS a shot


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Is the new 1204 another test bio like 1253? I still don't see it on Asus site for the deluxe board.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02;12167556*
> Is the new 1204 another test bio like 1253? I still don't see it on Asus site for the deluxe board.


It's on their FTP, they just haven't uploaded it on the product page.

That's why I made this thread. Asus (and many other companies) are horrible about posting the latest files on their website.









I think it got a more thorough testing, so I would update to that if you haven't done so already. After thinking, I may do the same. If something happens, I'll slap myself in the face. lol


----------



## Rokabud

Did anyone else have trouble closing the CPU socket? It seemed to me that I had to push down really hard to close the retaining arm. I heard a squisy/crunchy sound and I'm worried that I've bent some of the pins. This is my first build so I don't know what to compare it to but in most build tutorial videos I've seen the arm closed much easier that mine did.

Also, are there any guides out there for OCing with the new EFI BIOS? This will be my first overclock so I'm wondering how much the procedure is different from a traditional BIOS.

And what is everyone putting the TPU/EPU (I think that's what they're called,) switches on? I have them both switched on ATM since they sound pretty beneficial, but would turning one/both of them off give better performance?

Thanks!


----------



## nabipaul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rokabud;12168925*
> Did anyone else have trouble closing the CPU socket? It seemed to me that I had to push down really hard to close the retaining arm. I heard a squisy/crunchy sound and I'm worried that I've bent some of the pins. This is my first build so I don't know what to compare it to but in most build tutorial videos I've seen the arm closed much easier that mine did.
> 
> Also, are there any guides out there for OCing with the new EFI BIOS? This will be my first overclock so I'm wondering how much the procedure is different from a traditional BIOS.
> 
> And what is everyone putting the TPU/EPU (I think that's what they're called,) switches on? I have them both switched on ATM since they sound pretty beneficial, but would turning one/both of them off give better performance?
> 
> Thanks!


I'd love to hear about the TPU/EPU switches as well. Has anyone had success with them on and using the UEFI to auto tune the system? If so, what sort of results has it achieved. Just received P67 deluxe board #2 - #1 is on the way back on rma.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rokabud;12168925*
> Did anyone else have trouble closing the CPU socket? It seemed to me that I had to push down really hard to close the retaining arm. I heard a squisy/crunchy sound and I'm worried that I've bent some of the pins. This is my first build so I don't know what to compare it to but in most build tutorial videos I've seen the arm closed much easier that mine did.
> 
> Also, are there any guides out there for OCing with the new EFI BIOS? This will be my first overclock so I'm wondering how much the procedure is different from a traditional BIOS.
> 
> And what is everyone putting the TPU/EPU (I think that's what they're called,) switches on? I have them both switched on ATM since they sound pretty beneficial, but would turning one/both of them off give better performance?
> 
> Thanks!


YES! I was really really worried when it wouldn't boot too. I thought i'd busted up the CPU. Was just a case of RAM-OK was on though.

Here's a really good guide written by an asus-rep on H forums.

http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578110

It helped me out tremendously.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rokabud;12168925*
> Did anyone else have trouble closing the CPU socket? It seemed to me that I had to push down really hard to close the retaining arm. I heard a squisy/crunchy sound and I'm worried that I've bent some of the pins. This is my first build so I don't know what to compare it to but in most build tutorial videos I've seen the arm closed much easier that mine did.
> 
> Also, are there any guides out there for OCing with the new EFI BIOS? This will be my first overclock so I'm wondering how much the procedure is different from a traditional BIOS.
> 
> And what is everyone putting the TPU/EPU (I think that's what they're called,) switches on? I have them both switched on ATM since they sound pretty beneficial, but would turning one/both of them off give better performance?
> 
> Thanks!


It's not much different from the ordinary BIOS. Just enter advanced mode first.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nabipaul;12169054*
> I'd love to hear about the TPU/EPU switches as well. Has anyone had success with them on and using the UEFI to auto tune the system? If so, what sort of results has it achieved. Just received P67 deluxe board #2 - #1 is on the way back on rma.


I have the EPU switch turned on. It basically "changes" the defaults of your BIOS and after that really doesn't do anything, from what I read.


----------



## gooddog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12169088*
> YES! I was really really worried when it wouldn't boot too. I thought i'd busted up the CPU. Was just a case of RAM-OK was on though.
> 
> Here's a really good guide written by an asus-rep on H forums.
> 
> http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578110
> 
> It helped me out tremendously.


what is interesting about that guide is that it seems to pretty much tell you to put everything to auto!

I have just tried their recommendations and I got to say that I am getting really good results. But it just now seems so simple to overclock.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Asus is strange...earlier today they had the updated BIOS on there website for the WS Revolution and now that i'm now it's gone. Good thing it's an easy find here!


----------



## Boyboyd

My OCZ vertex just stopped being detected by the BIOS. Just out of luck i decided to enable to realtek storage and it was detected again, even though it's nothing to do with that.

Very strange...


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rokabud*


It seemed to me that I had to push down really hard to close the retaining arm. I heard a squisy/crunchy sound and I'm worried that I've bent some of the pins.










Um...yikes?


----------



## Rokabud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils*









Um...yikes?



I know! I guess I could take it out and check it with a magnifier, but I just finished putting it together, I really don't want to have to take everything apart again.









If it was damaged it would show up in memtest or stability testing/benchmarking though, right?


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rokabud*


Did anyone else have trouble closing the CPU socket? It seemed to me that I had to push down really hard to close the retaining arm. I heard a squisy/crunchy sound and I'm worried that I've bent some of the pins. This is my first build so I don't know what to compare it to but in most build tutorial videos I've seen the arm closed much easier that mine did.

Thanks!


Mine felt a little rough to clamp down and I heard some funny noises.


----------



## puffsNasco

mine sounded like i just punched a baby in the face, trust me wasn't pretty

i thought i broke my cpu too lol


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


mine sounded like i just punched a baby in the face, trust me wasn't pretty

i thought i broke my cpu too lol


punching babies is pretty epic. I was concerned with mine at first but then I just fired it up and everything went fine.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

So guys, quick question, I should be getting a vanilla P8P67 motherboard in a couple of days now, which BIOS version should I update to upon arrival?

The latest from ASUS.com? 1053 IIRC... Or the 1204/1253 listed in the OP?

Thanks guys.


----------



## puffsNasco

1053 has been good for me so far has problems but easy to solve


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


1053 has been good for me so far has problems but easy to solve


What kind of problems mate?


----------



## BigFrank

I'm running 1053 also without issues. I would recommend 1053, 1204 was just released so I would wait that one out some.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Anyone have problem with the latest 1204 bios?


----------



## Kick

1253 and 1204 have problems detecting anything that i put into PCI slot 2.

sigh


----------



## Ikuorai

Under the P8P67 Pro:

"BIOS

* 1204 *New*
* 1253
"

Shouldn't 1253 be above 1204?


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ikuorai*


Under the P8P67 Pro:

"BIOS

* 1204 *New*
* 1253
"

Shouldn't 1253 be above 1204?


Already been asked a couple of times, but 1253 is a beta BIOS. The 1204 was released _after_ the 1253. It has all the fixes from 1253 and then some.

We should start putting dates on the BIOS listings so that people don't ask this


----------



## Desert Rat

I just got my Asus WS Revolution (0804 bios) and couldnt boot with anything past x47 multiplier. Anyone has this problem? Also I just saw they added a new bios 1007. Anyone tried it yet?


----------



## Greatskeem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kick*


1253 and 1204 have problems detecting anything that i put into PCI slot 2.

sigh


Does this mean, if I go and buy a second GTX 570, it wont work in SLI?

That kind of sucks,that should be a top priority for the next bios,Also should I upgrade to 1204 from 1253?

Thanks guys, I was just about to click order for my second GTX 570, guess I'll hold off for the time being.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greatskeem*


Does this mean, if I go and buy a second GTX 570, it wont work in SLI?

That kind of sucks,that should be a top priority for the next bios,Also should I upgrade to 1204 from 1253?

Thanks guys, I was just about to click order for my second GTX 570, guess I'll hold off for the time being.


i received my second GTX 460 last night and had no problems getting SLI up and running. 1053 Beta BIOS.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greatskeem*


Does this mean, if I go and buy a second GTX 570, it wont work in SLI?

That kind of sucks,that should be a top priority for the next bios,Also should I upgrade to 1204 from 1253?

Thanks guys, I was just about to click order for my second GTX 570, guess I'll hold off for the time being.


He said PCI, not PCI-E.


----------



## Greatskeem

Aye, I thought he meant PCI-E and just forgot the E, that is good news then for me, I'm not sure if I need a second GTX 570.

All the games I have which is a lot, run at the highest settings with a lot of AA over 60FPS 1920x1080.

Except-Metro 2033 and Crysis/Warhead which is understandable, hmm I have to think on this.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


We should start putting dates on the BIOS listings so that people don't ask this










Yeah I should have made another post below mine in the OP with a changelog and BIOS date listed.

Asus' number scheme is messed up. I prefer Gigabyte's "F - number - letter" orientation (ex: F6a or F8 final).


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*


I just got my Asus WS Revolution (0804 bios) and couldnt boot with anything past x47 multiplier. Anyone has this problem? Also I just saw they added a new bios 1007. Anyone tried it yet?


What settings are you using? I could do 49 just fine, but 50 needed me to enable PLL overvoltage. Without that enabled it wouldn't boot into windows no matter how much voltage i put through the CPU.


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greatskeem*


Does this mean, if I go and buy a second GTX 570, it wont work in SLI?

That kind of sucks,that should be a top priority for the next bios,Also should I upgrade to 1204 from 1253?

Thanks guys, I was just about to click order for my second GTX 570, guess I'll hold off for the time being.


i have ran SLI in both bios 1053 and 1253 and no problems here either


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*


I just got my Asus WS Revolution (0804 bios) and couldnt boot with anything past x47 multiplier. Anyone has this problem? Also I just saw they added a new bios 1007. Anyone tried it yet?


I just tried out x48 and it worked fine. I just set the volts to 1.45 and multi to 48x. Later I will work out where my oc/volts are.

Btw i'm on 1007 BIOS.










Just letting everyone know, make sure to update BIOS in FAT/FAT32 mode. I was having a problem yesterday updating BIOS but I realized in the manual it says you need to be in FAT mode


----------



## eduardmc

any release notes (fixes) for 1204 firmware


----------



## Desert Rat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*


I just tried out x48 and it worked fine. I just set the volts to 1.45 and multi to 48x. Later I will work out where my oc/volts are.

Btw i'm on 1007 BIOS.










Just letting everyone know, make sure to update BIOS in FAT/FAT32 mode. I was having a problem yesterday updating BIOS but I realized in the manual it says you need to be in FAT mode



Ill try this newer bios when I get home. 
Thx


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Desert Rat*


Ill try this newer bios when I get home. 
Thx


Try 1253 that I just posted in the OP. It came out a few hours ago and should be a huge step-up from 1007.


----------



## DeltaVictor81

I'm guessing 1204 is pretty good if we haven't seen a lot of complaints about it? I'm still on 1053, but was thinking of flashing to 1204.

The notes on 1204 indicate "improved OC performance using multipliers or auto OC"... wondering what the effects actually are (if any)!

Anyone playing with 1204 care to comment?


----------



## puffsNasco

dont flash unless you really have to lol, if 1 version is working fine dont mess with it


----------



## HRPretzel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kick;12171623*
> 1253 and 1204 have problems detecting anything that i put into PCI slot 2.
> 
> sigh


I had this same problem, it was due to Windows 7 update installing the Accusys ACS-6xxx driver. You need to go into your device manager and delete this driver and all will be well.


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeltaVictor81;12175823*
> I'm guessing 1204 is pretty good if we haven't seen a lot of complaints about it? I'm still on 1053, but was thinking of flashing to 1204.
> 
> The notes on 1204 indicate "improved OC performance using multipliers or auto OC"... wondering what the effects actually are (if any)!
> 
> Anyone playing with 1204 care to comment?


I had been on 1253.

I have found 1204 to be more stable when OCing higher multis. Also lowering BCLK ~98-99, lets you stay far more stable at multis over 52.

Also the problem I was having getting my 1866mhz memory to consistantly boot without hanging at the windows loading screen have gone away. The only way I was able to do this before, was by entering the BIOS on each cold boot, and exiting without saving.


----------



## gonX

I'm using 1204 now. Doesn't seem too different from 1253.


----------



## Robilar

I have things running so nicely on 1053, I am afraid to switch.


----------



## ctowns

Things were rolling along good - then I come home tonight and fire up cold and get a "BOOT MGR Missing - hit Ctrl - Alt - Delet" error. 4 times trying to re-start, try to repair from OS disk, nothing works. I am still on 1053 and living with a double post, but this seems like OS. THoughts?

UPDATE * * * Flashed 1204 through the Bios and restarted and all is now normal.

UPDATE 2 * * * Still get double post with 1204.


----------



## Iching

RAM problems here. I was running RAM without any problems at 1600MHz but now it is stuck at 1333MHz. It says 1600Mhz but when I load Winodws is %#%#%#%# says 133MHz. Any ideas, lads?


----------



## eduardmc

i have 1253, will be updating to 1204 since those are the official non beta release. It just feel right using a non beta drivers.


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eduardmc*


any release notes (fixes) for 1204 firmware


- Removes full reset at POST (double post) on cold boot or auto overclocking routine.
- Improved OC performance using Multipliers or Auto Overclocking
- Improved BCLK and DRAM OC capabilities when enabling the â€œInternal PLL Overvoltageâ€ option in BIOS.
- Minor Bug Fixes including Auto Rule for C1E, C3, C6 is returned to Enabled first (1253 disabled first) and improved USB compatibility.
- Enabling Internal PLL Voltage will still cause resume/hibernate issues (Intel related) but we are working with Intel on any potential workarounds. For those users not needing a 47x or higher multi on the K series we recommend leaving this option disabled.


----------



## Sheyster

Guess I'll be flashing to 1204 in the morning and getting started with the OC'ing. Windows is installed and I'm ready to see what this beast will do.









+rep to SimpleTech for keeping track of all this info for us!


----------



## Kick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HRPretzel*


I had this same problem, it was due to Windows 7 update installing the Accusys ACS-6xxx driver. You need to go into your device manager and delete this driver and all will be well.


i cant find that update actually.

in device manager i dont even have a tab for storage devices.

im on sp1 btw


----------



## HRPretzel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kick;12185123*
> i cant find that update actually.
> 
> in device manager i dont even have a tab for storage devices.
> 
> im on sp1 btw


I'm on sp1 also. Check your windows updates to see if you did indeed install the ACS-6xxx driver.

I did and it disabled all my PCI slots and my sound card wouldn't work.

This is the Marvel RAID controller. For some reason, Windows 7 doesn't identify it correctly, and gets confused with the USB 3.0 controller, and neither one works correctly until this driver is installed properly. The "ACS-6xxx" device is stuck at "Device cannot start (error 10)".

Solution:

1) in the device manager, right click on any device and select "scan for hardware changes". Most likely, you'll see a number of different devices identified and installed.
2) uninstall the driver and check the box for "delete driver" as well. (If you don't delete it will re-install)


----------



## ctowns

delete


----------



## Sheyster

Hmmm, no way to disable Bluetooth in the BIOS? Why the hell not? I don't need it, all I do is gaming on the desktop.


----------



## BigFrank

SP1? Damn I'm a little out of date. Is SP1 worth the update? Anyone link it for me?

Stilling running 1053 w/out any issues.


----------



## ChickenInferno

Hey guys,
I have been playing around in the bios of the P8P67 Pro and was having a few issues getting started. I think I've got most of it sorted out, but alot of this seems counter-intuitive from previous generations. I couldn't find a bios template so I made one. Let me know if there is anything you guys think is a stray setting in my template, but I mostly wanted to make it so there was one.

[P8P67 Pro Bios Template]
CPU: i7 2600K
Ram: G-Skill Ripjaws 1600mhz cas9 (2x4gb) 1.50v
Bios: 1253

Ai Overclocker Tuner: Manual
BCLK/PEG Frequency: 103.0
Turbo Ratio: By All Cores
By All Cores (Can Adjust in OS): 40
Internal PLL Overvoltage: Enabled
Memory Frequency: DDR3-1648MHz
EPU Power Saving Mode: Disabled

CPU Power Management
CPU Ratio: 40
Enhanced Intel Speedstep Technology: Enabled
Turbo Mode: Enabled

Turbo Mode Parameters
Long Duration Power Limit: Auto
Long Duration Maintained: Auto
Short Duration Maintained: Auto
Additional Turbo Voltage: Auto
Primary Plane Current Limit: Auto

Load Line Calibration: High
VRM Frequency: Manual
VRM Fixed Frequency Mode: 350
Phase Control: Extreme
Duty Control: T. Probe
CPU Current Capability: 140%

CPU Voltage: Manual Mode
CPU Manual Voltage: 1.2400
DRAM Voltage: 1.50000
VCCSA: 0.92500
VCCIO: 1.068750
PCH: 1.05000
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled

CPU Configuration
CPU Ratio: 40
Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor: Enabled
Hyper-Threading: Enabled
Active Processor Cores: All
Limit CPUID Max: Disabled
Execute Disable Bit: Enabled
Intel Virtualization Technology: Enabled
Enhanced Intel Speedstep: Enabled
Turbo Mode: Enabled
CPU C1E: Auto
CPU C3 Report: Auto
CPU C6 Report: Enabled


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;12186925*
> SP1? Damn I'm a little out of date. Is SP1 worth the update? Anyone link it for me?


It has not been officially released to the public yet. If you've kept Win7 updated, you already have 95% of it already installed.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChickenInferno;12186979*
> Hey guys,
> I have been playing around in the bios of the P8P67 Pro and was having a few issues getting started. I think I've got most of it sorted out, but alot of this seems counter-intuitive from previous generations. I couldn't find a bios template so I made one. Let me know if there is anything you guys think is a stray setting in my template, but I mostly wanted to make it so there was one.
> 
> [P8P67 Pro Bios Template]
> CPU: i7 2600K
> Ram: G-Skill Ripjaws 1600mhz cas9 (2x4gb) 1.50v
> Bios: 1253
> 
> Ai Overclocker Tuner: Manual
> BCLK/PEG Frequency: 103.0
> Turbo Ratio: By All Cores
> By All Cores (Can Adjust in OS): 40
> Internal PLL Overvoltage: Enabled
> Memory Frequency: DDR3-1648MHz
> EPU Power Saving Mode: Disabled
> 
> CPU Power Management
> CPU Ratio: 40
> Enhanced Intel Speedstep Technology: Enabled
> Turbo Mode: Enabled
> 
> Turbo Mode Parameters
> Long Duration Power Limit: Auto
> Long Duration Maintained: Auto
> Short Duration Maintained: Auto
> Additional Turbo Voltage: Auto
> Primary Plane Current Limit: Auto
> 
> Load Line Calibration: High
> VRM Frequency: Manual
> VRM Fixed Frequency Mode: 350
> Phase Control: Extreme
> Duty Control: T. Probe
> CPU Current Capability: 140%
> 
> CPU Voltage: Manual Mode
> CPU Manual Voltage: 1.2400
> DRAM Voltage: 1.50000
> VCCSA: 0.92500
> VCCIO: 1.068750
> PCH: 1.05000
> CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> 
> CPU Configuration
> CPU Ratio: 40
> Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor: Enabled
> Hyper-Threading: Enabled
> Active Processor Cores: All
> Limit CPUID Max: Disabled
> Execute Disable Bit: Enabled
> Intel Virtualization Technology: Enabled
> Enhanced Intel Speedstep: Enabled
> Turbo Mode: Enabled
> CPU C1E: Auto
> CPU C3 Report: Auto
> CPU C6 Report: Enabled


What issues are you having?


----------



## Robilar

Have we not been warned repeatedly to not increase the BLCK on these chips above 100?

Not like its needed. I'm running at 4.7 ghz with the BLCK at 100 and multi at 47.


----------



## BigFrank

If you let the auto tuning over clock for you it bumps the BCLK to 103 right away and mutliplier to 43. It gives you a decent 4.4 overclock, but if you try and push it past that with the BCLK at 103 you run into stability issues. This has been my experience so far...


----------



## Danman1280

Well, the route I'm taking it running stock till I know more, all I know at this point... is that it was a HUUUUGE upgrade from my q9450 even at 3.6ghz, even at stock. And I havent had a single problem with anything with my board.


----------



## 4.54billionyears

SimpleTech thank you for maintaining this thread and thanks to all the people who contributed valuable sandy bridge information.

This thread is where i come to for sandy bridge asus p67 updates and information.


----------



## ChickenInferno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;12187444*
> What issues are you having?


It has mostly been stability issues trying to push towards 5.0ghz+. It wouldn't even boot with a 50x multiplier until I turned things like C1E back on. The settings I posted are after I've played around with everything and changed most of them several times. The counter-intuitive part is leaving things like Speedstep on and watching the CPU downclock at idle. Did you see anything you would say is a stray setting?

As of now the highest I have fully stabilized is 4.532ghz=103x44 w/ 1.320v and have 4.841ghz=103x47 in the ballpark of stability at 1.425v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;12187482*
> Have we not been warned repeatedly to not increase the BLCK on these chips above 100?
> 
> Not like its needed. I'm running at 4.7 ghz with the BLCK at 100 and multi at 47.


Everytime I set this thing back to default. My board keeps setting the baseclock to 103. I didn't even notice until I was stability testing at 4.5ghz=103x44. It hadn't seemed to cause me any issues whatsoever and was fully stable without adjusting any voltages at stock and again at 103x40=4.120ghz (again stock voltages).


----------



## Sheyster

I'm at 5 GHz stable, 1.435 v in BIOS, seems to be stable in Prime so far but I need to test more. I was 100% stable at 4.8 GHz/1.415v , which will probably be my 24/7 setting. Max temp at 5 GHz was 68 deg on the highest core.

EDIT- BTW, the video card in the validation link is just a test card I use.


----------



## BigFrank

Nice on 5GHZ. I'm going to push my cpu more later hoping to get close to that.


----------



## SimpleTech

Added a BIOS template. Let me know what you guys/gals think.

Here are a few screenshots of my BIOS with my current overclock. I haven't had any dual boot or other weird issues so far with those settings.


----------



## ShaCanX

Is that on the 1053 bios? Looks good imo. I am getting my butt kicked trying to get mine to 4.8GHz stable with offset voltage enabled, had to leave LLC, Phase and duty controls at lowest levels to keep my voltages below 1.5xx. Right now am running prime with voltage fluctuating between 1.448 to 1.478 half an hour stable hottest core @ 70°c.

Edit: Manually adjusting the offset causes instability at all setting so I left it to auto.


----------



## eduardmc

i always set my "post reboot time" to 1 second, and i get lighting quick boot. with everything else disable.


----------



## Danman1280

is it a necessity to flash to the latest bios? Cause im running the what ever came on the board and im not having any problems.


----------



## ShaCanX

So far so good over an hour stable, not out of the woods yet as I have gone 3hrs prime stable @ 4.9 and crashed when I tried to start BFBC2 so gonna try a few games and if it remains stable will leave prime running overnight. Am aiming for this to be my 24/7 clocks.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danman1280;12189317*
> is it a necessity to flash to the latest bios? Cause im running the what ever came on the board and im not having any problems.


To be honest if you're not having any problems I wouldn't. I'm still running 1053 BIOS without any issues. Then newest driver has only been out a few days I would definitely give it time if your rig is running fine.


----------



## ShaCanX

^ What he said I am running the latest bios upgraded only because I had issues with the others. If it aint broke don't fix it.


----------



## Danman1280

ok great! Will do... thanks fellas.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;12189179*
> i always set my "post reboot time" to 1 second, and i get lighting quick boot. with everything else disable.


Where is this setting? It takes a whole 22 seconds from power button to desktop for me.


----------



## Kick

check your pm pretzel. still got problems

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12189594*
> Where is this setting? It takes a whole 22 seconds from power button to desktop for me.


right under the disable logo thing under boot tab


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kick;12189637*
> check your pm pretzel. still got problems
> 
> right under the disable logo thing under boot tab


Thanks, doing that now.


----------



## Robilar

I just updated to 1204.

The XMP profile worked nicely. It restored my voltage settings.

Remains to be seen how it works. I had a really bumpy first go after installing but since the first couple of days, everything has worked great.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;12189788*
> I just updated to 1204.
> 
> The XMP profile worked nicely. It restored my voltage settings.
> 
> Remains to be seen how it works. I had a really bumpy first go after installing but since the first couple of days, everything has worked great.


I had no problems going from the beta BIOS to 1204. Seems like 1204 is solid, at least for me.


----------



## ctowns

Latest on my boot drama - updated to 1204 and thought things were fine. I have OS and apps on 80Gb Vertex 2 SSD, and a couple of data drives (WD 160G and Hitachi 1TB). From a cold boot (or a sleep "reawakening") I get a BootMgr error. If I look in bios, then I see the vertex called "Sandforce". If I unplug the SATA cable on the two HDDs, then all will boot with just the SSD (and Bios will show it as Vertex 2), and then I can do re-starts plugging in the HDDs. WTH?


----------



## ShaCanX

Ok, before I tried manually ocing, I had 0 issues. If I use or revert to the auto oc (4.3GHz) all is well but once I start changing setting and values in the bios, when boot into windows my USB mouse won't work (logitec g500) I have to wait for like 40 sec to over a min for it to start working if I log off using the keyboard instead of waiting it will work normally once again. Its really annoying, I uninstalled AI 2 no luck then I flashed my bios 1204 and its still happening. Anyone else experienced this?


----------



## puffsNasco

how does the 1024 improve OCing again?


----------



## eduardmc

updated from 1053 to 1253 then to 1024. So far this are very solid drivers, the best so far. Will leave my rig just has it is for now.


----------



## gooddog

Can someone please explain how the offset voltage works for the Pro?

- It is an offset from the VID of the chip? Or something else?
- How do you find out what the VID of the chip is? (cpuz, and others seem to have vcore, not VID)

- What types of offsets are people using?

I like the idea of offset since it seems that when it is idle, the vcore drops to around 1 which I assume is good for the chip and certainly helps with the temps

I tried auto for 4.8g to see if I could figure it out - it gave me vcore of 1.44 under load but doing it manually I only need around 1.35

thanks!


----------



## Ikuorai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Already been asked a couple of times, but 1253 is a beta BIOS. The 1204 was released _after_ the 1253. It has all the fixes from 1253 and then some.

We should start putting dates on the BIOS listings so that people don't ask this










Ah sorry. I figured I should probably try reading all the posts in the thread first before asking, but only made it to page 40. Search feature didn't want to release it's secrets either.

Thanks.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


how does the 1024 improve OCing again?


P8P67 Deluxe, Pro, EVO, Standard, Sabtertooth, LE -
Change Log -
- Removes full reset at POST (double post) on cold boot or auto overclocking routine.
- Improved OC performance using Multipliers or Auto Overclocking
- Improved BCLK and DRAM OC capabilities when enabling the â€œInternal PLL Overvoltageâ€ option in BIOS.
- Minor Bug Fixes including Auto Rule for C1E, C3, C6 is returned to Enabled first (1253 disabled first) and improved USB compatibility.
- Enabling Internal PLL Voltage will still cause resume/hibernate issues (Intel related) but we are working with Intel on any potential workarounds. For those users not needing a 47x or higher multi on the K series we recommend leaving this option disabled.


----------



## ChickenInferno

Major Issue: After killing my ram from a bad seat, I am now unable to boot into windows with a second set due to 
"chasis intrude! Please check your system
CPU Fan Error!
Fatal Error... Systeam Halted"

I was able to get into the bios once on 1253 and disabled the CPU fan error. After I saved the setting, It loaded and gave me the simple error of:

"Chassis Intrude! Please Check your system
Fatal Error... System Halted"

I downgraded the bios to 1204 and now I can't even get into the bios at all......and there doesn't even seem to be a chassis intrusion header on the board at all.

I cannot count the number of times I have cleared the bios tonight (Clear RTC header+battery)


----------



## 4.54billionyears

i dont see the Chassis Intrusion connector header on the asus p8p67 pro manual or motherboard itself.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quick question fellas, is clearing CMOS really necessary after flashing to a newer BIOS?

I've owned 2 ASUS motherboards so far in the last couple of years, and I've never ever had to clear CMOS for anything (BIOS flashing, hardware change, etc).

Thanks.


----------



## gooddog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*


Quick question fellas, is clearing CMOS really necessary after flashing to a newer BIOS?

I've owned 2 ASUS motherboards so far in the last couple of years, and I've never ever had to clear CMOS for anything (BIOS flashing, hardware change, etc).

Thanks.


Highly doubt it.
Since Asus doesn't recommend or require it, I can't see why it would be necessary. 
Of course this is the internet, so someone is bound to say that after clearing the CMOS they got another 2 fps from Crysis.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*


Quick question fellas, is clearing CMOS really necessary after flashing to a newer BIOS?

I've owned 2 ASUS motherboards so far in the last couple of years, and I've never ever had to clear CMOS for anything (BIOS flashing, hardware change, etc).

Thanks.


I did just to be safe. I cleared the jumper before first boot and removed the batter just to be extra sure. Went into BIOS flashed with 1053 then repeated the process. Everything has run smoothly since then, aside from me being a noob at building computers.

It only takes a few minutes extra and I figured why not.
When the boards first got to people's houses a lot of people were having issues firing the boards up for the first time etc. If you read through the first couple pages you can see why.


----------



## Farmer Boe

Bios 1204 is the best yet. Got it to boot at 5.4ghz but not prime/ibt stable. Brought it back to 5.3 and we're good to go!


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ctowns*


Latest on my boot drama - updated to 1204 and thought things were fine. I have OS and apps on 80Gb Vertex 2 SSD, and a couple of data drives (WD 160G and Hitachi 1TB). From a cold boot (or a sleep "reawakening") I get a BootMgr error. If I look in bios, then I see the vertex called "Sandforce". If I unplug the SATA cable on the two HDDs, then all will boot with just the SSD (and Bios will show it as Vertex 2), and then I can do re-starts plugging in the HDDs. WTH?



That's weird, I had that problem on 2 prior bios versions.
I couldn't even plug in a storage drive or a flash drive without my boot options taking a dump on me.
The 1204 cleared that up for me.


----------



## Armastitium

I think I've seen this somewhere before, but after shutting off my computer for a while, then turning it back on, my memory LED would go red and not boot. I would have the use MemOK to have it boot up.

I set my memory to DDR-1600 manually because thats what it should be, but auto sets it to 1333mhz and MemOK changes it to 1333 to boot up which clears the red led.

Anyone know the solution? I'm on bios 1204.


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*


Quick question fellas, is clearing CMOS really necessary after flashing to a newer BIOS?

I've owned 2 ASUS motherboards so far in the last couple of years, and I've never ever had to clear CMOS for anything (BIOS flashing, hardware change, etc).

Thanks.


Quote from Gary Key, ASUS Technical Marketing Manager

"I highly suggest a Clear CMOS event after loading the updated UEFI and then entering UEFI to reset your custom settings."

Source

He donÂ´t say why though but if he highly suggest it, I quess it canÂ´t be a bad idea to do what he suggest.

I usually load default bios setup before I flash and the same after, then I set me custom OC setup, works every time.

Could be different now with the Uefi because itÂ´s rather new and before they have sorted out the bugs.


----------



## Iching

Another problem with this board. I cannot install my X-Fi Fatality not Creative X-Fi in PCI-E slot. Windows does not detect the cards. I tested the cards in my other computer and they work fine.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching;12195506*
> Another problem with this board. I cannot install my X-Fi Fatality not Creative X-Fi in PCI-E slot. Windows does not detect the cards. I tested the cards in my other computer and they work fine.


By default the last PCI-e x16 slot is shared and runs @ x1, could it be that the X-Fi isn't happy with this?


----------



## gigabyte137

Is there a way to manually enter the voltage and have it auto lowered like offset. For example I am rock solid at 4.5 with offset enabled and everything auto. Voltage fluctuates from 1.05 to 1.31 depending on load. i will like to go higher but when I keep on auto at 4.6 the vcore goes to 1.42 on offset. i want to be able to go higher and still having offset used and want to keep upper vcore at 1.35 but have it lower to 1.05 when not loaded. Thanks...


----------



## ChickenInferno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4.54billionyears;12192511*
> i dont see the Chassis Intrusion connector header on the asus p8p67 pro manual or motherboard itself.


I don't either. There is something that is unmarked near the top center near the cpu fan header. 3 pins unmarked....but I don't have a spare connector to try it anyway.

Edit: RMA to newegg approved for the mobo and ram.


----------



## gooddog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gigabyte137;12196586*
> Is there a way to manually enter the voltage and have it auto lowered like offset. For example I am rock solid at 4.5 with offset enabled and everything auto. Voltage fluctuates from 1.05 to 1.31 depending on load. i will like to go higher but when I keep on auto at 4.6 the vcore goes to 1.42 on offset. i want to be able to go higher and still having offset used and want to keep upper vcore at 1.35 but have it lower to 1.05 when not loaded. Thanks...


I have been searching for this answer with no luck.
I can be totally stable at 1.35 (4.7g) at manual but when I use offset, it wants to pump 1.44 through the chip - so that doesn't make too much sense.

What I am planning to try is:
1. Find the VID of the chip. My guess is to run it at stock, disable turbo and lower power states (e.g. 16 multiple) and see what voltage turns up.
2. Lets say the VID is 1 (just a random number).
3. Enable offset and put in .35 for a total voltage of 1.35 under load (your example).

I have no idea if this is how offset works (e.g. offset from VID at stock) but I can't seem to find any other approaches or answers.


----------



## mister_r

Hi guys,

there is some very useful info in this thread!

I got a p8p67-m pro board with a 2600k installed and 16gb ram. One thing i will have to admit upfront is that the ram is 3x4gb from a triple channel kit and 1x4gb from another manufacturer. However they are all 9-9-9-24 and 1.5v DDR3, so i dont see why they should be the cause of these issues. Also the system runs just fine, but i have made a few worrying observations and would like to know whether anyone can help.

I managed to work my way up to about 4.8Ghz on the initial bios version 0404 I

It was stable enough to run windows just fine, P95 would usually terminate on one of the cores at least after a while. So i decided to take it easy and went for 4.6Ghz with no voltage modification. This was was working just fine.

Then i upgraded to 0601, which worked just fine.

However I kept getting the CPU fan error (press f1 to continue) as i am using a fan controller and not the cpu fan socket.

So i figured 'fine, i will put one of my fans on the cpu fan socket to shut this thing up'.

After i did that i got an infinite boot-loop when trying to start the computer. It doesn't go into POST, my monitor does not come out of standby, it just turns on, stays on for a bit and then resets. Sometimes it turns itself off and doesn't come back, sometimes it stays in the bootloop for a while until it just stays on and sits there doing nothing.
The only way to fix this is to reset CMOS.

That's all fine. However, my problem is now that i cannot actually change any settings in the BIOS. Whenever i change ANYTHING the second i select "save and reset" the infinite bootloop starts again.

BTW setting the power on PCI-e to enabled did not fix the double boot logo issue. Which i dont care about anyways, i would just like to be able to change settings in my bios again :/

Any ideas?


----------



## grunion

^^ Have you tried disabling the cpu fan header in bios?


----------



## drnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mister_r;12197108*
> Hi guys,
> 
> there is some very useful info in this thread!
> 
> I got a p8p67-m pro board with a 2600k installed and 16gb ram. One thing i will have to admit upfront is that the ram is 3x4gb from a triple channel kit and 1x4gb from another manufacturer. However they are all 9-9-9-24 and 1.5v DDR3, so i dont see why they should be the cause of these issues. Also the system runs just fine, but i have made a few worrying observations and would like to know whether anyone can help.
> 
> I managed to work my way up to about 4.8Ghz on the initial bios version 0404 I
> 
> It was stable enough to run windows just fine, P95 would usually terminate on one of the cores at least after a while. So i decided to take it easy and went for 4.6Ghz with no voltage modification. This was was working just fine.
> 
> Then i upgraded to 0601, which worked just fine.
> 
> However I kept getting the CPU fan error (press f1 to continue) as i am using a fan controller and not the cpu fan socket.
> 
> So i figured 'fine, i will put one of my fans on the cpu fan socket to shut this thing up'.
> 
> After i did that i got an infinite boot-loop when trying to start the computer. It doesn't go into POST, my monitor does not come out of standby, it just turns on, stays on for a bit and then resets. Sometimes it turns itself off and doesn't come back, sometimes it stays in the bootloop for a while until it just stays on and sits there doing nothing.
> The only way to fix this is to reset CMOS.
> 
> That's all fine. However, my problem is now that i cannot actually change any settings in the BIOS. Whenever i change ANYTHING the second i select "save and reset" the infinite bootloop starts again.
> 
> BTW setting the power on PCI-e to enabled did not fix the double boot logo issue. Which i dont care about anyways, i would just like to be able to change settings in my bios again :/
> 
> Any ideas?


Hmmm, mine didn't do that after flashing to 601. I would leave the fans on the controller and set to ignore in BIOS.

I have a different problem with mine. CPU C6 Report has to be enabled or I can't multi clock in Windows. I enable it and I can multi clock. Problem with it being enabled is it downclocks my multi to 16 as well as lowers my voltage. With the initial BIOS I could disable it and multi clock. Fixing to flash back I guess as this isn't going to work.


----------



## mister_r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;12197174*
> ^^ Have you tried disabling the cpu fan header in bios?


Haven't seen that option anywhere :s

Where can i find it?

At the moment it is the least of my worries tbh. I am trying to isolate the setting that's making the board go into this inifnite boot/reset loop before POST...


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mister_r;12197579*
> Haven't seen that option anywhere :s
> 
> Where can i find it?
> 
> At the moment it is the least of my worries tbh. I am trying to isolate the setting that's making the board go into this inifnite boot/reset loop before POST...


Well since you said the loop didn't start until you plugged into the cpu header.

It's in the monitor menu, cpu fan control.

And have tried the mem ok switch?


----------



## mister_r

Disabled the Q-Fan control now but still getting the CPU Fan error :s

I am currently trying to isolate which setting is causing the infinite boot loop.

I am not entirely sure what is causing it yet, seems pretty random. Like it will boot most of the time and then all of a sudden it goes into the boot loop.

How do I use the memok switch? Do i turn the system on and then hit that switch?

Lastly, the bios now seems to ignore whatever turbo setting i define for the CPU. It's set to 44 everywhere, but windows refuses to go above 3.4 Ghz.

Arghrghrghr. This worked fine initially with the 0404 bios. Can i downgrade back to that bios easily?


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mister_r;12197701*
> Disabled the Q-Fan control now but still getting the CPU Fan error :s
> 
> I am currently trying to isolate which setting is causing the infinite boot loop.
> 
> I am not entirely sure what is causing it yet, seems pretty random. Like it will boot most of the time and then all of a sudden it goes into the boot loop.
> 
> How do I use the memok switch? Do i turn the system on and then hit that switch?
> 
> Lastly, the bios now seems to ignore whatever turbo setting i define for the CPU. It's set to 44 everywhere, but windows refuses to go above 3.4 Ghz.
> 
> Arghrghrghr. This worked fine initially with the 0404 bios. Can i downgrade back to that bios easily?


Only hit the switch if post hangs and the led stays red, press the switch until the led flashes, should be good after that.

Yeah you can roll back easily.


----------



## mister_r

Ok, I am doing a quick reinstall of windows now to see if that fixes anything, since I believe the AISuite II is causing a lot of issues on top of all the BIOS troubles.

Should that not make a change I will go back to 0404, maybe try 0412, since I reckon 0601 is a bit of a risk considering the beta status of it.

Thanks very much for being so helpful btw!


----------



## utnorris

Ok, so I have 1253 bios and every time my system boots it has to reinstall the bluetooth drivers, anyone else having this issue? Also, it seems when I first get into windows my USB keyboard and mouse do not work for about two minutes. It seems to be related to the bluetooth issues since once it has installed everything works fine. Any ideas?

Also, I am trying to use a PERC5i card with this board. I have 2 x GTX460's in the first two x16 slots and the PERC5i in the third x4 slot. It posts fine but then locks up when it tries to go into windows. I am going to try removing one of the GTX460 cards to see if that works, but I thought I would see if anyone else is running into a similar issue.


----------



## mister_r

Update: Windows reinstall fixed the multiplier issue.

The processor is going above 3.4ghz again. Hard to believe that the AISuite II could break things so badly. You can't even uninstall it, jeesh :/

So now I just have to work my way up to 4.6Ghz again and pray for the best.


----------



## gigabyte137

Can we go back to the offset voltage and keeping it at 1.35 at load but still dropping voltage when not loaded?


----------



## mister_r

Alright, after a day of losing my nerves I can make a few observations:

Installing any of the ASUS drivers immediately breaks Windows 7 x64 SP1s capability to go beyond 3.4 Ghz. Before installing any of the drivers, my processor will do 4.6Ghz P95 stable without a hitch and no voltage mods.

The ethernet card on this motherboard (P8P67-M Pro) is very flaky. Sometimes it will do 36MBps and sometimes it will barely go beyond 1MBps using my NAS.
At the moment it has started refusing to install the ethernet driver full stop. I have to do it manually every time.
Where all this random behaviour comes from, I don't know.

RAM settings and generally BIOS settings will often cause the cold boot issue. Once you have found settings you like/that work, save them into a profile immediately because you will most likely have to reset your CMOS at some stage just to get your mobo booting again. Then you can just load those settings and get on with it. Huge pain in the ass but the only option I have found to work for the moment.

Also, do not ever install the AISuite, that screws everything up!


----------



## gooddog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mister_r;12198796*
> Alright, after a day of losing my nerves I can make a few observations:
> 
> Installing any of the ASUS drivers immediately breaks Windows 7 x64 SP1s capability to go beyond 3.4 Ghz. Before installing any of the drivers, my processor will do 4.6Ghz P95 stable without a hitch and no voltage mods.
> 
> Also, do not ever install the AISuite, that screws everything up!


I have had no problems with AISuite and I am running SP1 x64.
Are you sure it isn't your OC?
What are your settings for 4.6G?


----------



## puffsNasco

so so still problems with new bios >


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;12196143*
> By default the last PCI-e x16 slot is shared and runs @ x1, could it be that the X-Fi isn't happy with this?


+rep. I checked the manual and it was set to x4 which means PCIeX1_1 was disabled, changed to auto and works.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mister_r;12197900*
> Update: Windows reinstall fixed the multiplier issue.
> 
> The processor is going above 3.4ghz again. Hard to believe that the AISuite II could break things so badly. You can't even uninstall it, jeesh :/
> 
> So now I just have to work my way up to 4.6Ghz again and pray for the best.


What software do u use to check you cpu speed?
I have the bios 1204, W7 x64 SP1, and AI Suite II. Windows system shows I'm running at 3.4GHz, but CPU z, AI Suite, and AIDA64 shows 4.5GHz. I'm wondering which shows the correct speed.


----------



## BigFrank

Running some benchmarks on my OC and I'm getting 1.424v on my core. The CPU voltage is set at 1.22v. I recently put my LLC to extreme. Questions are, why am I seeing such high voltage and should I turn it down?


----------



## ehpexs

Gah! My board I received after RMAing my first board has decided not to boot (as in everything spins up but I get no video) after about 4 days of use. I've tried the jumper things as well as removing the battery. These have to be the worst motherboards I've owned.


----------



## gooddog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02*


What software do u use to check you cpu speed? 
I have the bios 1204, W7 x64 SP1, and AI Suite II. Windows system shows I'm running at 3.4GHz, but CPU z, AI Suite, and AIDA64 shows 4.5GHz. I'm wondering which shows the correct speed.


windows just pulls the info from the chip, not what it is actually running at.
you are running at 4.5


----------



## Kick

yes frank, turn it down. keep it on ultra high if you need llc.

cpu voltage is manually set right? not on offset mode?


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kick*


yes frank, turn it down. keep it on ultra high if you need llc.

cpu voltage is manually set right? not on offset mode?


I set the LLC to ultra high from extreme and it dropped my vcore down to 1.39-1.4. I'll go into bios and check what the cpu is set at.
Even though AI suite and BIOS says 1.22v I should turn it down anyways?

Also, when i booted my pc up from bios it set the Bclk back to 103.


----------



## Kick

i think that happened to me before.

my vcore jumped to 1.6v -_-

basically, just clear cmos and if you saved a profile in aisuite, delete it and make another


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kick*


i think that happened to me before.

my vcore jumped to 1.6v -_-

basically, just clear cmos and if you saved a profile in aisuite, delete it and make another


OK, I went into BIOS and set my CPU voltage to manual and manually set the BCLK to 100. AI suite in windows says everything is kosher now. During benchmark I get 1.36v. AI suite is saying my CPU voltage is set at 1.195 and bios is set at 1.262

Would it be better to set the LLC back to AUTO or put it at the lowest setting and go from there?

Ok, I dropped my CPUv in AI suite down to 1.1v and I'm seeing 1.272v during testing. I don't understand why I'm seeing such a discrepancy.

Update: Just finished running prime95 and when I exited the program I got a BSOD. Not sure what is going on, system was stable when I did just the auto overclock. Running prime95 at 1.33v now.


----------



## Sheyster

I thought I'd mention that I got full speed 285 Mb/sec reads (tested using ATTO) without installing the intel Rapid Storage drivers. I decided not to install them after running the benchmark.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sheyster*


I thought I'd mention that I got full speed 285 Mb/sec reads (tested using ATTO) without installing the intel Rapid Storage drivers. I decided not to install them after running the benchmark.


What software did you use to benchmark your SSD?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFrank*


What software did you use to benchmark your SSD?


ATTO Disk Benchmark version 2.46.


----------



## Farmer Boe

Wow you guys are having no luck with these boards eh? I guess I lucked out with a stable mobo and good chip the first time. I managed to hit 5.4ghz on the first night after I flashed to the 1204 bios. Had to back down to 5.3/5.2 for stability purposes and I didn't want to go above 1.5 volts.


----------



## ehpexs

Here's a video of my problem


----------



## SimpleTech

@ehpexs, turn off EPU and anything power saving.


----------



## Kevin C

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFrank*


OK, I went into BIOS and set my CPU voltage to manual and manually set the BCLK to 100. AI suite in windows says everything is kosher now. During benchmark I get 1.36v. AI suite is saying my CPU voltage is set at 1.195 and bios is set at 1.262

Would it be better to set the LLC back to AUTO or put it at the lowest setting and go from there?

Ok, I dropped my CPUv in AI suite down to 1.1v and I'm seeing 1.272v during testing. I don't understand why I'm seeing such a discrepancy.

Update: Just finished running prime95 and when I exited the program I got a BSOD. Not sure what is going on, system was stable when I did just the auto overclock. Running prime95 at 1.33v now.


BSOD on exiting prime95 is usually due to the voltage dropped too low causing instability. What clock speed are you running on? I have mine @ 4.5ghz and stable, BIOS 1204, PLL disable, LLC median, 350 VRM, Vcore offset + 0.3v , max vcore never exceed 1.3 under full load, max temp 60C. Mine chip is stable @4.8 ghz with 1.4v, max temp around 70C, but I don't want to 24/7 with that voltage.


----------



## billythekid2012

hi all
is there any thing i need to do in the bios befor i install win 7 on a intel
80g ssd.

On my evga classiffed i had to change it to AHCI mode in the bios
do i have to do the same in the asus bios.
sorry if this is dumb but i am new to asus.

And sould i update to the newest bios via ez flash befor i install windows.

All so i have downloaded all the update in your list for my p67 deluxe
now do i just install the drivers and apps form the list or do i install
from the asus cd frist then update every thing.

Any way this is one of the best post i found.
thanks


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billythekid2012;12206554*
> hi all
> is there any thing i need to do in the bios befor i install win 7 on a intel
> 80g ssd.
> 
> On my evga classiffed i had to change it to AHCI mode in the bios
> do i have to do the same in the asus bios.
> sorry if this is dumb but i am new to asus.
> 
> And sould i update to the newest bios via ez flash befor i install windows.
> 
> All so i have downloaded all the update in your list for my p67 deluxe
> now do i just install the drivers and apps form the list or do i install
> from the asus cd frist then update every thing.
> 
> Any way this is one of the best post i found.
> thanks


A new firmware was released for Intel SSDs. You might want to check that out.

AHCI is enabled by default but check to make sure it's enabled anyways.

The stock BIOS is rubbish. I would at least update to 1053. 1204 has been great for me. And update the BIOS via UEFI. Don't do it through Windows.

The drivers/software on the CD will be outdated. The files I have in the OP are the latest and should be more stable than those on the CD.


----------



## puffsNasco

WOW people still have problems??? seriously?

how come i dont see MSI or gigabyte ppl complaining?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;12206729*
> WOW people still have problems??? seriously?
> 
> how come i dont see MSI or gigabyte ppl complaining?


Oh, they're complaining..

http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/
http://msi-forum.de/index.php?page=Board&boardID=86
http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=84644f15eb2dc2585ca072370e56356d&board=54.0


----------



## wcdolphin

P8P67 PRO: no on/off switch on the motherboard? RETURNED! Didn't even think to check, I assumed any decent MOBO would have the switches incorporated.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdolphin;12206764*
> P8P67 PRO: no on/off switch on the motherboard? RETURNED! Didn't even think to check, I assumed any decent MOBO would have the switches incorporated.


ahhaah nicely done man!!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;12206760*
> Oh, they're complaining..
> 
> http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/
> http://msi-forum.de/index.php?page=Board&boardID=86
> http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=84644f15eb2dc2585ca072370e56356d&board=54.0


MUCH BETTER!!! hopefully we will have less people with our bi weekly Bios updates XD

another thought i still can't believe so many people are having trouble with the board firmware stuff, i had TROUBLE WITH ASUS's [email protected] Q-shield that piss the living crap out of me....
firmware issues none xD
OC fine!
everything works very smooth ^_^


----------



## ehpexs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;12205416*
> @ehpexs, turn off EPU and anything power saving.


I've tried this, is it possible that a new bios chip will solve this?


----------



## Kick

just wondering, i just got a dmm and where do u read voltages for cpu at?


----------



## eduardmc

something i just found out, if you upgrade to 1204 you can downgrade to other firmware. i went from 1204 to 1053 (for testing purpose) and then went back to 1204.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdolphin;12206764*
> P8P67 PRO: no on/off switch on the motherboard? RETURNED! Didn't even think to check, I assumed any decent MOBO would have the switches incorporated.


I didn't know any motherboards had that.

I just use a screwdriver and be done with it.


----------



## drnip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;12206729*
> WOW people still have problems??? seriously?
> 
> how come i dont see MSI or gigabyte ppl complaining?


Msi people are. Now I have't seen any complaints from gigabyte users yet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mister_r;12198796*
> Alright, after a day of losing my nerves I can make a few observations:
> 
> Installing any of the ASUS drivers immediately breaks Windows 7 x64 SP1s capability to go beyond 3.4 Ghz. Before installing any of the drivers, my processor will do 4.6Ghz P95 stable without a hitch and no voltage mods.
> 
> The ethernet card on this motherboard (P8P67-M Pro) is very flaky. Sometimes it will do 36MBps and sometimes it will barely go beyond 1MBps using my NAS.
> At the moment it has started refusing to install the ethernet driver full stop. I have to do it manually every time.
> Where all this random behaviour comes from, I don't know.
> 
> RAM settings and generally BIOS settings will often cause the cold boot issue. Once you have found settings you like/that work, save them into a profile immediately because you will most likely have to reset your CMOS at some stage just to get your mobo booting again. Then you can just load those settings and get on with it. Huge pain in the ass but the only option I have found to work for the moment.
> 
> Also, do not ever install the AISuite, that screws everything up!


Hmmm, didn't have any problems with my pro micro after installing Asus drivers and then installing sp1 days later. Just hit 5.5ghz boot last night on it.









http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1629011

Didn't have issues with RAM or AS II either. Only problem I ran into is with the newest 601 BIOS I can't overclock multi in Windows when CPU C6 Report is enabled. It also stopped my PS2 mouse from working. Can't roll back to any previous BIOS either. You might try reflashing your BIOS maybe.


----------



## droopy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnip;12208091*
> Msi people are. Now I have't seen any complaints from gigabyte users yet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;12206760*
> Oh, they're complaining..
> 
> http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/
> http://msi-forum.de/index.php?page=Board&boardID=86
> http://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=84644f15eb2dc2585ca072370e56356d&board=54.0


There you go.

I just received my CPU on Saturday and installed it on the P8P67 PRO.
The motherboard had bios 0704 (i think) and all went well with 8 GB of ram... i had a freeze or two in windows and decided to update to bios 1204 and now it is running very well, the only problem is that i can't get the Turbo remote app on my Iphone to work with the BTGO software from ASUS. My Iphone can connect to the computer via bluetooth and i can use the computer as handsfree or stereo audio but i can't use the BT Remote function. Can anyone help with that?


----------



## Porter_

recalls on the way, i presume
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4142/intel-discovers-bug-in-6series-chipset-begins-recall
http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/31/intel-finds-sandy-bridge-chipset-design-flaw-shipments-stopped/
http://techreport.com/discussions.x/20326


----------



## Tennobanzai

Anyone else here getting BSOD while idle but can do intensive stuff like Prime & folding?


----------



## puffsNasco

o jez massive recall xD

woot i'm so happy because i broke the EMI shield now i get a new one !


----------



## Porter_

i recommend reading the Anandtech article i posted above, it seems to be the most informative at this time.


----------



## Armastitium

I really hope ASUS sends us a new board before we have to send it back, or better yet let us keep the faulty board. Otherwise I don't want to be down for a week or two waiting for a new board to arrive.


----------



## Terra

Uff recall... means i can return motherboard at anytime and get new one with 2++ weeks delay?....

And one question. I installed new windows 7. When i opened my computer it logged one of my discs as half shown (one partition out of two on that disc) could this problem as they say "sata degradation"?? then i moved to other sata and now its ok.

Got all newest drivers from asus and nvidia, installed them without errors, properly. Then i did some stability tests, pc was stable on prime95 for about 3.5 hours. And suddenly it restarted itself. Like if i press on a fully loaded prime test restart button.

Could that be because of this sata problem? (just asking.. i am out of options)


----------



## SlackerITGuy

More importantly, will ASUS keep updating their BIOSes for these boards?


----------



## Porter_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*


More importantly, will ASUS keep updating their BIOSes for these boards?


yep, the next BIOS revision will disable the Intel 3Gb/s SATA ports. problem solved


----------



## Iching

I am retruning mine to MC. I did not spend $370 to have a broken product.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Terra*


Uff recall... means i can return motherboard at anytime and get new one with 2++ weeks delay?....

And one question. I installed new windows 7. When i opened my computer it logged one of my discs as half shown (one partition out of two on that disc) could this problem as they say "sata degradation"?? then i moved to other sata and now its ok.

Could that be because of this sata problem? (just asking.. i am out of options)


No. They wear out faster than normal, but not THAT fast.

Now how can I email ASUS for more information on possible returns and how they would be done?


----------



## Robilar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdmiralThrawn*


No. They wear out faster than normal, but not THAT fast.

Now how can I email ASUS for more information on possible returns and how they would be done?


The OEM's have not announced their recalls yet (will happen within the next two weeks).

Only Intel has released an official statement thus far.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Armastitium*


I really hope ASUS sends us a new board before we have to send it back, or better yet let us keep the faulty board. Otherwise I don't want to be down for a week or two waiting for a new board to arrive.


Another option for intel and the OEM's would be to offer a rebate of some kind in lieu of exchanging the board. I personally would be willing to do that if I got say $75 as a rebate.


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sheyster*


Another option for intel and the OEM's would be to offer a rebate of some kind in lieu of exchanging the board. I personally would be willing to do that if I got say $75 as a rebate.










Ill be happy if they upgrade my pro to a WS!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*


More importantly, will ASUS keep updating their BIOSes for these boards?


Short answer, yes. The stepping level of the chipset will not affect the BIOS. No new features are being added. Think of it as an extra power phase for the chipset to make it more durable, but not adding or taking away any features.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Terra*


Uff recall... means i can return motherboard at anytime and get new one with 2++ weeks delay?.... 
Could that be because of this sata problem? (just asking.. i am out of options)



Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdmiralThrawn*


No. They wear out faster than normal, but not THAT fast.

Now how can I email ASUS for more information on possible returns and how they would be done?


Article says this quoted from Intel "Intel expects that over 3 years of use it would see a failure rate of approximately 5 - 15% depending on usage model. Remember this problem isnâ€™t a functional issue but rather one of those nasty statistical issues, so by nature it should take time to show up in large numbers (at the same time there should still be some very isolated incidents of failure early on)."

Regardless I'm still pissed.


----------



## eduardmc

i'm running prime (2 hours now) and will leave it running all night just to make sure i'm rock stable. Why i'm doing this? because i don't want to mess around with this mobo anymore , if anything would it happen now i'm sure it would be a while until i get an rma replacement. So no more firmware upgrade or tweaking unknown voltage.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;12215048*
> The OEM's have not announced their recalls yet (will happen within the next two weeks).
> 
> Only Intel has released an official statement thus far.


Cool, thanks.

Well actually, will we be getting replacements, THEN returning the defectives? I really cannot do without a computer for more than a day. Too much homework.


----------



## Rokabud

So, am I understanding this correctly? EVERY motherboard with the Intel P67 chipset is affected by this bug? What is the best way to get into contact with Intel about this?


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rokabud;12216797*
> So, am I understanding this correctly? EVERY motherboard with the Intel P67 chipset is affected by this bug? What is the best way to get into contact with Intel about this?


Not every motherboard. From the articles it's saying that only 5-15% of people will have an issue with this. Also, Intel has only just released the information thus far. Also, another article said that boards shipped out before Jan.9th have this potential problem.


----------



## dissident

every motherboard has the defect. 5 to 15 percent are projected to fail in 3 years, while an unknown number more may have slow sata performance over time. I'll make the exchange.. or just give me a free motherboard, let me keep mine, and I'll buy another 2600k and have 2 folding rigs. Up to intel.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dissident;12216997*
> every motherboard has the defect. 5 to 15 percent are projected to fail in 3 years, while an unknown number more may have slow sata performance over time. I'll make the exchange.. or just give me a free motherboard, let me keep mine, and I'll buy another 2600k and have 2 folding rigs. Up to intel.


agreed. If they cover shipping and send me the same board "fixed" for free I could care less.


----------



## dev1ance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dissident;12216997*
> every motherboard has the defect. 5 to 15 percent are projected to fail in 3 years, while an unknown number more may have slow sata performance over time. I'll make the exchange.. or just give me a free motherboard, let me keep mine, and I'll buy another 2600k and have 2 folding rigs. Up to intel.


lol...if only they offered a free motherboard. I'd be more than willing to plop down money for another CPU.


----------



## ____

FUuuuuu. It's back to 30 fps in SC2 at min.
I also seem to have had to use an absurd amount of force to clamp the CPU in place. I'm pretty sure the motherboard thing scratched the top of the CPU.


----------



## Rokabud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;12217255*
> FUuuuuu. It's back to 30 fps in SC2 at min.
> I also seem to have had to use an absurd amount of force to clamp the CPU in place. I'm pretty sure the motherboard thing scratched the top of the CPU.


I had the same issue getting the CPU locked in. I thought I heard pins bending and squeaking









For the recall, would you ship the board to Intel or the manufacturer (ASUS) for repair?


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rokabud;12217357*
> I had the same issue getting the CPU locked in. I thought I heard pins bending and squeaking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the recall, would you ship the board to Intel or the manufacturer (ASUS) for repair?


Asus. Asus will ship your board to China, China will replace broken transistor/silicon piece then put v2.0 over your old board and ship it back to you.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching;12217648*
> Asus. Asus will ship your board to China, China will replace broken transistor/silicon piece then put v2.0 over your old board and ship it back to you.


Source to this?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;12217255*
> FUuuuuu. It's back to 30 fps in SC2 at min.
> I also seem to have had to use an absurd amount of force to clamp the CPU in place. I'm pretty sure the motherboard thing scratched the top of the CPU.


I had this problem when I had vsync enabled. After that it went back to normal. Hope you have the same problem


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai;12217929*
> I had this problem when I had vsync enabled. After that it went back to normal. Hope you have the same problem


Haha, no, I meant going back to my old laptop.

Is it still scary to remove aftermarket heatsinks? I've heard many bad things.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;12218987*
> Haha, no, I meant going back to my old laptop.
> 
> Is it still scary to remove aftermarket heatsinks? I've heard many bad things.


Nope. It's fine, just twist the pushpins 90 degrees and pull them up slightly. Nowhere near as scary as putting them on.


----------



## Greatskeem

Guys I need some quick help, well not really help just seeing if anyone maybe knows:

My Intel SSD is pretty damn slow compared to my 2X 1TB F3 Spinpoint in Raid 0,

Raid 0 setup: Read:240-260Mb/s and similar in write.
Intel X25M SSD: Read:199-218Mb/s again similar in write.

Is this normal? Could it be because I'm using the default Intel drivers that came with my Asus Pro board?

Or god forbid I'm already being affected by the Intel problem,I hope not though as I was going to re-configure my 3 HDD's to the 6GB's ports instead.

I only have 4 devices connected, 1XSSD,2XHDD and 1x Blu-Ray Combo drive.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greatskeem*


Guys I need some quick help, well not really help just seeing if anyone maybe knows:

My Intel SSD is pretty damn slow compared to my 2X 1TB F3 Spinpoint in Raid 0,

Raid 0 setup: Read:240-260Mb/s and similar in write.
Intel X25M SSD: Read:199-218Mb/s again similar in write.

Is this normal? Could it be because I'm using the default Intel drivers that came with my Asus Pro board?

Or god forbid I'm already being affected by the Intel problem,I hope not though as I was going to re-configure my 3 HDD's to the 6GB's ports instead.

I only have 4 devices connected, 1XSSD,2XHDD and 1x Blu-Ray Combo drive.


Don't bother benchmarking sequential reads / writes. They are hardly ever used.

But it seems normal. My SSD gets about 200MB/s seq. read. But it gets 30MB/s 4k random read, as apposed to my HDD's 0.9MB/s 4k random read.


----------



## Greatskeem

Thanks Boyboyd, so what are you planning to do,get a replacement board when Intel offer one or work around it by using the Sata 6 ports?

Just a general question, currently I'm going to work around it with the Sata 6 Ports,however if we get news soon it is a much bigger issue.

I'll have to go through the painful experience of re-building the PC as well as long wait to send my CPU to Uk and then back to Australia.


----------



## Boyboyd

If there's a chance for me to RMA my board then i will. Unfortunately i used one of the worst e-tailers in the UK because they were the cheapest. But their RMA service is known to be crap. I might try and do it directly with Asus.

I'm currently running 1 Media drive and 1 OS drive on the 6GB/s ports until then though. There's some stuff on my media drive i can't afford to loose and only 90% of it is backed up.


----------



## Jefferoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greatskeem*


Thanks Boyboyd, so what are you planning to do,get a replacement board when Intel offer one or work around it by using the Sata 6 ports?

Just a general question, currently I'm going to work around it with the Sata 6 Ports,however if we get news soon it is a much bigger issue.

I'll have to go through the painful experience of re-building the PC as well as long wait to send my CPU to Uk and then back to Australia.


Wow!! I know that this news just came out yesterday, but I am not looking forward to having to deal with this. Anyone have any insight or better info as to the real problem?

http://blogs.intel.com/technology/20...esign_flaw.php

http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Desktops-an...-Money-609626/


----------



## Greatskeem

I have a quick question concerning this whole fiasco, when I change the 3HDD'S to the Sata 6 Ports...I will not lose my raid-0 set up or Windows OS installation on the SSD, right?

If the answer is that I will Indeed lose the raid 0 set up and SSD with the OS, then I might as well get a replacement.

Thanks, also at Jefferoo here is a useful and informative link to get yourself up to date:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/4142/i...-begins-recall


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greatskeem*


I have a quick question concerning this whole fiasco, when I change the 3HDD'S to the Sata 6 Ports...I will not lose my raid-0 set up or Windows OS installation on the SSD, right?

If the answer is that I will Indeed lose the raid 0 set up and SSD with the OS, then I might as well get a replacement.

Thanks, also at Jefferoo here is a useful and informative link to get yourself up to date:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/4142/i...-begins-recall


Correct, you will not lose your arrays or os.
I even switched mobos, vanilla to pro and everything was recognized.


----------



## Terra

I got an issue. here on video its shown how voltage variates. Is that normal?

  
 



  



 
 And here i got an picture of other problem:
http://www.shrani.si/f/3S/36/1ylZGDJo/7.png

i would appreciate any thoughts/explanations














TY!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

So will ASUS take back my board just because it may be effected? Or will my board actually need to be defective for me to get the new revision... because their warranty is 3 years and this issue causes the SATA to fail in 3 years so it would suck to have my SATA fail only days after my warranty expires...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis*


So will ASUS take back my board just because it may be effected? Or will my board actually need to be defective for me to get the new revision... because their warranty is 3 years and this issue causes the SATA to fail in 3 years so it would suck to have my SATA fail only days after my warranty expires...


If this is a recall that resulted in them pulling hardware from the market, I'm pretty sure we're getting new boards. ASUS will announce something soon. They're probably just working out the details with intel, who is going to pick up the tab I'm sure...


----------



## gigabyte137

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greatskeem*


I have a quick question concerning this whole fiasco, when I change the 3HDD'S to the Sata 6 Ports...I will not lose my raid-0 set up or Windows OS installation on the SSD, right?

If the answer is that I will Indeed lose the raid 0 set up and SSD with the OS, then I might as well get a replacement.

Thanks, also at Jefferoo here is a useful and informative link to get yourself up to date:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/4142/i...-begins-recall


I even came from a P5K-e to my P8P67 Pro and didnt lose the Raid-0


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

Anyone know how to downgrade the BIOS?


----------



## markm75

Been glancing through the thread.. had a few questions.. about to get the i7 2600K and the P8P67 Deluxe board.

Yeah i heard about the recall but i should be fine as i dont use many onboard sata ports (just 2, one for OS, one for optical), ill stick with the sata 6Gb ones.

I'd like to shoot for at least 4.7ghz, if not 4.8 or even 5.. i've heard there is stability issues much above 4.7? For 24/7 usage, should i stick with 4.8 or lower? 
Should i update to the 1204 bios if its not already on it? I've seen an average of about 1.4 volts for 100x47...

Is getting things OC'd as always.. disable speedstep, c1E, change dram volts to stock, change cpu vcore etc? (thought i read that actually to leave speedstep on this time around?)

Finally.. i had 3, gskill 1600GB ram chips in my old board (OCd fine) at 4GBx3.. so i'm adding a 4th since this board is dual channel.. Anyone running 16GB of memory? (i do alot with virtualization so the extra memory is useful)?

I'm getting the H70 cooler.. does everyone just use the thermal grease thats on the cooler, or remove it and add arctic?

Thanks


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaffa Cakes!;12225519*
> Anyone know how to downgrade the BIOS?


The same way you upgrade. But the file on a USB stick. There's nothing to stop you downgrading like on a PS3.


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster;12223975*
> If this is a recall that resulted in them pulling hardware from the market, I'm pretty sure we're getting new boards. ASUS will announce something soon. They're probably just working out the details with intel, who is going to pick up the tab I'm sure...


Not a guarantee yet. Latest rumor (Feb 1, Today), is that Intel is talking with the hardware manufacturers, and since they feel the failure rate is only going to be 5-15% they may take a "wait and see" attitude, and only address the Chips that fail/degrade, as they happen.

From what I have heard, the problem with the P67/H67 has to do with a low voltage transistor circuit in the SATA 3G part of the chip that the design engineers goofed up on. They have too much voltage running through the circuit, which as we all know, causes degradation of the transistors.
"Excess" heat (their term, not mine) generated from the 67 chips and other parts of the Motherboard can cause the failure in the circuit to happen faster.

The intended fix in future 67s is to cut off all power to this circuit, which apparently wasn't needed to begin with.

That's my rumor mill info for the day.

This contains the same rumors:
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Intel-Details-the-Source-of-the-P67-H67-Chipset-SATA-Bug-181752.shtml


----------



## Iching

I did not pay $370 to have a broken SB. I am sorry but it is going back to MC this weekend.


----------



## puffsNasco

lol broken lol broken

ignored

another question since gigabyte post their official statement saying we can exchange for board or get a refund at April do you guys think asus would do the same?


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;12230457*
> lol broken lol broken
> 
> ignored
> 
> another question since gigabyte post their official statement saying we can exchange for board or get a refund at April do you guys think asus would do the same?


Link, please? Your English...


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iching*


Link, please? Your English...










sorry man my hands are cold, therefore i forget about comma and periods lol
too cold here in canada minus 50 and no heat cuz too poor u mad?

1) Gigabyte has stopped shipment to and recalled any unsold 6-series B2 motherboards from distributors and dealers.

2) Any Gigabyte 6-series B2 motherboards that have already been sold will be accepted back for replacement with a B3 board, regardless of condition. I asked Gigabyte if this meant that non-working boards could also be returned, Gigabyte said yes - all eligible 6-series models with B2 stepping chipsets will be accepted back.

Elligible Gigabyte 6-series Motherboards:

GA-P67A-UD3 GA-P67A-UD3P GA-P67A-UD4 GA-P67A-UD5 GA-P67A-UD7
GA-H67MA-D2H GA-H67MA-UD2H GA-H67A-UD3H GA-H67M-D2 GA-H67M-UD2H

3) Gigabyte says that it should have 6-series B3 chipsets in April.

4) The replacement program will happen at the dealer/distributor level. You will have to exchange your board at the location you purchased it from.

5) Customers can either exchange their board (you'll have to wait until April for this to happen) or you can get a full refund sooner (immediately?). Gigabyte recommends going the refund route as that gives you more flexibility for what you want to do next.

6) The replacement board you get will be a brand new motherboard based on the B3 chipset. Gigabyte isnâ€™t ready to disclose if there will be any new design features to these boards as well.

7) The cost of the product exchange will be handled by Intel and Gigabyte (presumably Intel is footing the entire bill). 
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4146/g...cement-program


----------



## Iching

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


sorry man my hands are cold, therefore i forget about comma and periods lol
too cold here in canada minus 50 and no heat cuz too poor u mad?

1) Gigabyte has stopped shipment to and recalled any unsold 6-series B2 motherboards from distributors and dealers.

2) Any Gigabyte 6-series B2 motherboards that have already been sold will be accepted back for replacement with a B3 board, regardless of condition. I asked Gigabyte if this meant that non-working boards could also be returned, Gigabyte said yes - all eligible 6-series models with B2 stepping chipsets will be accepted back.

Elligible Gigabyte 6-series Motherboards:

GA-P67A-UD3 GA-P67A-UD3P GA-P67A-UD4 GA-P67A-UD5 GA-P67A-UD7
GA-H67MA-D2H GA-H67MA-UD2H GA-H67A-UD3H GA-H67M-D2 GA-H67M-UD2H

3) Gigabyte says that it should have 6-series B3 chipsets in April.

4) The replacement program will happen at the dealer/distributor level. You will have to exchange your board at the location you purchased it from.

5) Customers can either exchange their board (you'll have to wait until April for this to happen) or you can get a full refund sooner (immediately?). Gigabyte recommends going the refund route as that gives you more flexibility for what you want to do next.

6) The replacement board you get will be a brand new motherboard based on the B3 chipset. Gigabyte isnâ€™t ready to disclose if there will be any new design features to these boards as well.

7) The cost of the product exchange will be handled by Intel and Gigabyte (presumably Intel is footing the entire bill). 
http://www.anandtech.com/show/4146/g...cement-program


Thank you for the info!







NO money for heating but a brand new 2600k is in your new computer? I do not like number 4 (big PITA), people will have to wait until May and prices will have to drop. I would rather get my money back now.


----------



## puffsNasco

lol but it works !!! Nothing wrong if you don't use sata2 ports. why refund it? I just can't wait to get a new mobo since i sort of made mine inperfect.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;12230553*
> sorry man my hands are cold, therefore i forget about comma and periods lol
> too cold here in canada minus 50 and no heat cuz too poor u mad?
> 
> 1) Gigabyte has stopped shipment to and recalled any unsold 6-series B2 motherboards from distributors and dealers.
> 
> 2) Any Gigabyte 6-series B2 motherboards that have already been sold will be accepted back for replacement with a B3 board, regardless of condition. I asked Gigabyte if this meant that non-working boards could also be returned, Gigabyte said yes - all eligible 6-series models with B2 stepping chipsets will be accepted back.
> 
> Elligible Gigabyte 6-series Motherboards:
> 
> GA-P67A-UD3 GA-P67A-UD3P GA-P67A-UD4 GA-P67A-UD5 GA-P67A-UD7
> GA-H67MA-D2H GA-H67MA-UD2H GA-H67A-UD3H GA-H67M-D2 GA-H67M-UD2H
> 
> 3) Gigabyte says that it should have 6-series B3 chipsets in April.
> 
> 4) The replacement program will happen at the dealer/distributor level. You will have to exchange your board at the location you purchased it from.
> 
> 5) Customers can either exchange their board (you'll have to wait until April for this to happen) or you can get a full refund sooner (immediately?). Gigabyte recommends going the refund route as that gives you more flexibility for what you want to do next.
> 
> 6) The replacement board you get will be a brand new motherboard based on the B3 chipset. Gigabyte isn't ready to disclose if there will be any new design features to these boards as well.
> 
> 7) The cost of the product exchange will be handled by Intel and Gigabyte (presumably Intel is footing the entire bill).
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/4146/gigabyte-announces-6series-motherboard-replacement-program


Asus better handle it as good as gigabyte looks to be.


----------



## Kick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching;12230598*
> Thank you for the info!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO money for heating but a brand new 2600k is in your new computer? I do not like number 4 (big PITA), people will have to wait until May and prices will have to drop. I would rather get my money back now.


wouldnt the money u get back be the same as what your receipt/ invoice says?


----------



## puffsNasco

BEtter yet ASus should offer Z68 equivalent for exchange !

btw anyone know what so good about z68?


----------



## Tennobanzai

That's awesome for Gigabyte. I hope all other brands, Asus included come up with something just as good. I also hope they fix any of glitches in specific boards while there at it since we know most come out with Rev.1 Rev2. Rev3 etc etc


----------



## droopy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


BEtter yet ASus should offer Z68 equivalent for exchange !

btw anyone know what so good about z68?


Z68 is like P67 with support for built-in graphics (P67 and H67 combined)

Can anyone help me with the problem i posted a few pages back?
I can't get my iphone to work with the BT GO feature from ASUS...


----------



## Iching

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kick*


wouldnt the money u get back be the same as what your receipt/ invoice says?


Yes it would but I doubt SB will cost the same when it comes back. I really went overboard with SB.


----------



## grunion

I got an email from NE regarding the issue.
I wonder if they'll cross ship?

Quote:



Thank you for giving us the opportunity to serve you. Newegg has recently become aware of a design issue that is affecting recent models of Intel Sandy Bridge platform motherboards. We are working with Intel to identify the exact nature of this problem.

As always, Newegg remains 100% committed to our customers' total satisfaction. In keeping with our commitment to our customers, we are extending the return period for your motherboard by 90 days or until replacements become available from the manufacturer, whichever is greater. Intel expects to have a new revision of the P67 & H67 chipsets out around April, at which point first-run motherboards with this issue will need to be physically replaced in affected systems.

From a technical standpoint, the design issue can be bypassed fairly simply by not using the Serial ATA (SATA) ports that are affected. Your motherboardâ€™s manual should identify your SATA ports by number, and at a minimum you should see ports 0-5 (6 ports in total) listed. Ports 0 and 1 are Sata Rev. III (6Gbps), and do not appear to be affected by this problem. Ports 2-5 are SATA Rev. II (3Gbps) and should not be used. For a thorough explanation of this hardware work-around, please refer to our video on YouTube:





If you choose to use the hardware work-around option, there is no need to contact us at this time. We have your information on record and will email you as soon as the replacements become available. If you would like to discuss this with our tech community or read up on the latest updates, please visit our EggXpert forum:
http://www.eggxpert.com/forums/thread/682006.aspx

If none of the above options are suitable to your needs and you wish to return the board at this time for a full refund, please email us at [email protected] and include your sales order number so we can help you out with your return.

If you have any concerns, please contact Newegg Customer Service for further information and assistance.

Thank you for your support!

Sincerely,

Your Newegg.com Customer Service Team


----------



## droopy

The response from ASUS to the Sandy Bridge design flaw.
It seems that ASUS will be replacing the motherboards if the customers wish to do so

http://event.asus.com/2011/SandyBridge/notice/


----------



## 10acjed

Well a little sidestep from the design flaw topic.....

Anyone running the P8P67 LE?

I am looking into a SB upgrade once they get restocked with fixed boards, and just wondering if the LE is any good?

I know the Pro or Deluxe is a better board, but I was looking to save a few $ and really dont see any difference aside from the PCI-E speed for dual cards...


----------



## Terra

Quote:



For motherboards, weâ€™ve confirmed with IntelÂ® that the Cougar Point design error does not affect SATA ports 0 and 1. Additionally, ASUS has been a pioneer in including extra SATA 3Gb/s and SATA 6Gb/s ports beyond IntelÂ® specifications on a wide range of motherboards. These ports are not affected by this design error, offering customers an option for uninterrupted computing.


may i ask, *which*, on my board are those "infected" sata ports? In article they say *sata port0* and *sata port1 *do not have this defect. So i know if i got cables installed right. TY


----------



## droopy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Terra*


may i ask, *which*, on my board are those "infected" sata ports? In article they say *sata port0* and *sata port1 *do not have this defect. So i know if i got cables installed right. TY



















All of the 4 light blue ports are affected by the problem (those are the intel SATA 3GB ports)
The white ones are ports 0 and 1 and are the intel SATA 6GB ports and they are fine.


----------



## Terra

ty and the dark blue are fine too? since they are SATA 6GB


----------



## droopy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Terra*









ty and the dark blue are fine too? since they are SATA 6GB


Yes they are fine, the dark blue ones are on the Marvell controller.


----------



## gigabyte137

Which would be faster for Raid 0 WD Blue 3GB/s drives. I currently have them on the Dark Blue Marvell 6gb/s ports in Raid 0 and the Marvell controller is disabled in Bios yet they still work and in HD tach it peaks at 220mb/s. Will it be any faster if I switch to the Intel 6gb/s ports?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gigabyte137*


Which would be faster for Raid 0 WD Blue 3GB/s drives. I currently have them on the Dark Blue Marvell 6gb/s ports in Raid 0 and the Marvell controller is disabled in Bios yet they still work and in HD tach it peaks at 220mb/s. Will it be any faster if I switch to the Intel 6gb/s ports?


No, the bottlekneck is the actual drive performance, not the SATA chipset.


----------



## xandypx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gigabyte137*


Which would be faster for Raid 0 WD Blue 3GB/s drives. I currently have them on the Dark Blue Marvell 6gb/s ports in Raid 0 and the Marvell controller is disabled in Bios yet they still work and in HD tach it peaks at 220mb/s. Will it be any faster if I switch to the Intel 6gb/s ports?


My Blues are plugged into the Intel SATA III ports, and you are getting slightly better performance if we can relate HD Tune to HD Tach. I get around 200mb/s (average estimate) through the first 40% of the 1TB Raid 0, and end up with an overall average through the entire drive of just over 160mb/s.


----------



## Levesque

So I finally set-up my Asus Maximus IV + i7 2600K yesterday. Everything is working fine, but the USB 3 NEC drivers were a pain in the proverbial as* to install. Windows update was trying to update ''ACS-6xxx'' something, and then all hell break loose.

Keyboard (Logitech G15) stopped working, X-FI was disabled, Webcam was disabled, and every further Windows 7 update was coming out with the ''Failed'' message. I was trying to re-install the keyboard and everything back, and was getting the black screen of death every time.









To solve this, I had to uninstall this troublesome ''ACS-6xxx'' from Device Manager, then ''Hide'' the ACS-6xxx from the list of Windows Update (since it's a mistake, the Asus Maximus doesn't have any ACS-6xxx onboard...), then after trying 5 or 6 times, and getting a black screen of death each time, I was able to finally re-install NEC USB 3 drivers by putting my Logitech G15 on a USB 2 connector..

And then everything magically came back: keyboard, webcam, sound card X-FI, etc.









It was a real pain.







Why does Intel doesn't do USB 3 already? Why do we have to suffer NEC USB 3 POS drivers?

At least, everything is now working fine for me. Now at 4.8 with temps under 30 celsius (watercooled).









BIOS update to 901 was smooooth. No double post. 4X4GB=16GB RAM Ripjaws C7 1.6V are working fine. No problems. Just have to put the good settings manually.









Now trying to get over 5.0. The fun begins!


----------



## puffsNasco

asus's announcement regarding to this matter is very vague..


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;12234364*
> asus's announcement regarding to this matter is very vague..


Not vague to me at all... They are offering swap or return, your choice. Of course you'll have to wait until the new boards are available to swap. They have hotlines to call for more info all over the world, including Canada.


----------



## puffsNasco

but i don't want to send them my board... i hate waiting 6 weeks for them to receive and send, Why cant we just do it at our retailers? since we are eligible for refunds, might as well refund it and get a z68 board simple and easy


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;12234695*
> but i don't want to send them my board... i hate waiting 6 weeks for them to receive and send, Why cant we just do it at our retailers? since we are eligible for refunds, might as well refund it and get a z68 board simple and easy


Have you contacted your retailer to ask this? I sent an email to Micro Center about an hour ago. As soon as I hear back I'll post their answer.


----------



## puffsNasco

yea good point, i guess ncix would release a statement soon after they get all the manufacturer's notes


----------



## eduardmc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster;12235573*
> Have you contacted your retailer to ask this? I sent an email to Micro Center about an hour ago. As soon as I hear back I'll post their answer.


Please let us know since i bought mine from microcenter.

Also what those Z67 mobo has that p67 don't.


----------



## Armastitium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster;12235573*
> Have you contacted your retailer to ask this? I sent an email to Micro Center about an hour ago. As soon as I hear back I'll post their answer.


Yes, please let us know. I'm sure their incompetence will really show up and tell you to deal with manufacturer instead of extending their exchange policy.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;12235988*
> Please let us know since i bought mine from microcenter.
> 
> Also what those Z67 mobo has that p67 don't.


2 things for the most part:
Quote:


> There is a third member of the 6-series family that will begin shipping in Q2: Z68. Take P67, add processor graphics support and you've got Z68. It's as simple as that. Z68 is also slated to support something called SSD Caching, which Intel hasn't said anything to us about yet. With version 10.5 of Intel's Rapid Storage Technology drivers, Z68 will support SSD caching.


----------



## BigFrank

My real question is what about my OEM copy of windows 7? Guess I need to call them about this also?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;12236163*
> My real question is what about my OEM copy of windows 7? Guess I need to call them about this also?


If you get the exact same board, I don't think you'll have to re-activate Windows.


----------



## puffsNasco

I WANT NEW MOBO!!!

this is so awesome i can't believe people are complainning. You get a new board!!! free!!
for those like me who kind of broke your board you get a free one! and you get to reapply your TIM and re adjust fan slots. I wouldn't do those normally cuz i'm fat and lazy.

BMI of 20 is fat right xD?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster;12236440*
> If you get the exact same board, I don't think you'll have to re-activate Windows.


It's bound to the serial number on your board. But i think someone mentioned that microsoft are authorised to give you a new OEM key (intel are probably footing the bill)


----------



## gigabyte137

Can I use my Sata DVD rom in the Marvell 6g slot?


----------



## BigFrank

If I swap my SSD and HDD over to the light gray SATA ports ( can't remember what number they are ) do I need to do anything in BIOS or in OS? Or will it just recognize them and that's it.

Also the dark blue marvell SATA ports, do i need to enable marvell to use those sata pots for dvd/cd drives?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gigabyte137;12237300*
> Can I use my Sata DVD rom in the Marvell 6g slot?


You could probably use the Intel 3Gb/s ports. HDD/SSD do more I/O intensive tasks which will wear out the ports quicker. I doubt you use your optical drive that much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;12237353*
> If I swap my SSD and HDD over to the light gray SATA ports ( can't remember what number they are ) do I need to do anything in BIOS or in OS? Or will it just recognize them and that's it.
> 
> Also the dark blue marvell SATA ports, do i need to enable marvell to use those sata pots for dvd/cd drives?


You don't need to install or activate anything. I swapped my SSD over and the OS detected everything correctly.

If you disabled the Marvell controller in the BIOS, you will need to enable it. It's enabled by default.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyboyd;12237127*
> It's bound to the serial number on your board. But i think someone mentioned that microsoft are authorised to give you a new OEM key (intel are probably footing the bill)


I'm pretty sure the boards don't have any kind of serial number, other than a sticker on the board with the OEM assigned serial number. There is no firmware level serial number, as far as I know.


----------



## ShaCanX

Well I hope Asus irons out most of the bugs before the new boards come out am definitely not planning on going through a whole new set of issues.

BTW does anyone plan to ditch their Asus board for another brand? Am seriously thinking of getting the Gigabyte UD4.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShaCanX*


Well I hope Asus irons out most of the bugs before the new boards come out am definitely not planning on going through a whole new set of issues.

BTW does anyone plan to ditch their Asus board for another brand? Am seriously thinking of getting the Gigabyte UD4.


Gigabyte would probably be my second choice as well... but until they get a working UEFI system on their boards I don't want to bother.

Now that I got spoiled by the ASUS UEFI, I have no desire to go back.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShaCanX*


Well I hope Asus irons out most of the bugs before the new boards come out am definitely not planning on going through a whole new set of issues.
BTW does anyone plan to ditch their Asus board for another brand? Am seriously thinking of getting the Gigabyte UD4.


No, but when I RMA my board back I might look to see if I can upgrade the board, and pay the difference.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis*


Gigabyte would probably be my second choice as well... but until they get a working UEFI system on their boards I don't want to bother.
Now that I got spoiled by the ASUS UEFI, I have no desire to go back.


Agreed 100%. I don't know why honestly it took this long to get something like UEFI.


----------



## ehpexs

How long are these newegg returns good for? I'm kind of tempted to return my new board for a z68 when they come out


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Now where is this ASUS announcement I keep hearing about? I just read something on the ASUS forum about it and am seeing a few posts here about it, but I don't see anything on their site about it...


----------



## xandypx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis*


Now where is this ASUS announcement I keep hearing about? I just read something on the ASUS forum about it and am seeing a few posts here about it, but I don't see anything on their site about it...


HERE


----------



## Greatskeem

Okay you guys have been beyond helpful, I truly appreciate it, I'm about to shut down the computer, can you guys tell me the following.

Where should I put my Intel SSD drive, which one Intel Sata(Grey?) 3 6gb port or Dark Blue Marvell?

My Raid 0 Setup, again which Sata Port Marvell or Intel?

I was thinking of SSD on the Intel Sata 3 6gb and Raid 0 Setup on the Marvel Controller, sound like a good plan?

Thanks.


----------



## ehpexs

When I phoned Asus today, the guy told me the replacement boards they're shipping right now shouldn't have the problem (bs)


----------



## puffsNasco

they have replacement boards right now? sound like total bs


----------



## eduardmc

i don't know if this has been posted, but i got an email from microcenter and it seems that everyone who bought motherboard from them will get a local replacement units when they become available.

MICROCENTER

"An Important Announcement regarding Intel(r) Series 6 Chipsets

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *

Intel has recently identified an issue with their 6 series chipsets,
which are used with all their 2nd generation Core processors
(code-named Sandy Bridge). This is a potentially serious issue, but it
should not affect your data, just your system's performance. Intel believes
that consumers can continue to use their systems with confidence, while
working with their computer manufacturer for a permanent solution.

However, some users may see degradation in the performance of SATA
devices attached to the system, whether internal or external (such as hard
drives and DVD drives). Intel is not aware of any end-user who has seen this
issue yet, but they expect it to affect a significant percentage of users
eventually, and to worsen over a three year period.

Please be assured that Micro Center will stand behind every customer who
purchased a system or a motherboard from us that features this chipset.
Intel has already made the necessary change in the manufacturing process
to correct the error, and properly functioning replacements will be available
in approximately 8 weeks.

To minimize the disruption to you, we suggest that you continue to use your
system until replacement parts are available. At that time, we will contact
you with instructions regarding how to get your motherboard replaced or your
system repaired.

PLEASE NOTE: There is no problem with the Intel 2nd Generation Core Processors themselves.

Please accept our apologies for any inconvenience caused by this issue,
and our assurance that we will keep you informed of any further developments


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Should I send the board for replacement asap or just wait till the problem occur?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02;12250078*
> Should I send the board for replacement asap or just wait till the problem occur?


Wait for the replacement. Use the Sata 3 ports. I'm willing to bet you can use the Sata 2 ports with no problems until the replacements are ready to get here.

Is Asus not coming out with anymore updates on drivers/BIOS? Seems like they were releasing them everyday and after the recall happened, nothing has happened...


----------



## Silver_WRX02

I don't might to wait till the problem occurs, but I don't know if Asus will accept replacement by the time the problem occurs.


----------



## Boyboyd

I think i'm going to accept an RMA as soon as i'm offered one.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I will probably go back to MicroCenter to swap mine out... it is a long drive but it's better than waiting for weeks if I go through ASUS.


----------



## RAFFY

At least your computers work, mine just freezes trying to boot to windows for the first time. Can someone tell me what to do like I'm building a computer for the first time please. Like tell me what slots for the ram and all that basic stuff. Once again after getting new ram, new mobo and PSU I still have the same issue. So frustrated right now!


----------



## Boyboyd

Is the ram_ok light on or flashing? I couldn't boot either until i learned what that means.

Also, your RAM should be in the 2nd and 4th slots from the left.

If that still doesn't work, disconnect all the hard drives and just use 1 stick of RAM and see if you can get any results.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boyboyd*


Is the ram_ok light on or flashing? I couldn't boot either until i learned what that means.

Also, your RAM should be in the 2nd and 4th slots from the left.

If that still doesn't work, disconnect all the hard drives and just use 1 stick of RAM and see if you can get any results.


The ram ok light flashes twice on start up of computer. The ram is in the grey slots. I just tried installing windows with one stick of ram and nothing. I am getting extremely fed up with this p67.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quick question fellas, what are you guys using to monitor your CPU's temps?

I tried RealTemp, but it gave me completely different numbers than the ones I was seeing in UEFI.


----------



## corpfan1

Try the other stick...if it doesn't work either...it isn't the RAM (very unlikely to get 2 bad sticks in one pack). Then you have to start checking all your connections, etc... could be anything at this time...you might have to reseat your CPU.

Likely your RAM speed is causing the issue...anyway to get into BIOS to try it at a lower speed?


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Real temp shows the cores temp and UEFI shows the CPU temp.

I use real temp to monitor.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02*


Real temp shows the cores temp and UEFI shows the CPU temp.

I use real temp to monitor.


So the numbers RealTemp was giving me were real? (high 30s @ Idle).

UEFI gives me ~45c.


----------



## RAFFY

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corpfan1*


Try the other stick...if it doesn't work either...it isn't the RAM (very unlikely to get 2 bad sticks in one pack). Then you have to start checking all your connections, etc... could be anything at this time...you might have to reseat your CPU.

Likely your RAM speed is causing the issue...anyway to get into BIOS to try it at a lower speed?


All my connections are fine my ram speed is at 1600mhz in the bios. So that shouldn't be the issue. This is seriously Deja vu from one week ago. Before I got the new ram, mobo and PSU. I'm feed up with this p67 crap. I'll try the other stick I just turned down my ram to 800mhz the lowest in the bios.

Edit: I guess I can try reseating the CPU but this is the exact problem I had last week before I returned a bunch of parts. Could it be my video card? I don't see any artifacting at all, the colors look great. I'm so feed up I would almost pay someone to get this computer running.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy*


Quick question fellas, what are you guys using to monitor your CPU's temps?

I tried RealTemp, but it gave me completely different numbers than the ones I was seeing in UEFI.


I use two different programs. CPUID Hardware Monitor and Core Temp. Core temp is nice because it also has a windows gadget which I use. Also make sure the Real Temp is the most up to date version.

here is the up to date Real Temp http://www.mediafire.com/?n99nq4kn95u6i6a
or go here if you do not trust direct links http://www.overclock.net/downloads/3...l#post12128021

HWM - http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html

Core Temp - http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/


----------



## RAFFY

Hey frank you got any ideas to help me out? I'm having round two of the EXACT same issue!


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RAFFY*


Hey frank you got any ideas to help me out? I'm having round two of the EXACT same issue!


Damn. Just read your last few posts. I would, get a plane ticket, fly to Asus head quarters, walk in, and just start smashing stuff up with a baseball bat until you are escorted to jail.

Only thing I could say to try different is try and boot it up with the ram set at 1333mhz. Try all the stuff before. Cmos reset. etc. Also what BIOS are you running. Try reinstalling windows yet? Try pressing the Mem Ok button. Try punching your wife. If it's freezing going into windows maybe the windows install is bad. Try reinstalling windows. Maybe the HDD is junk. If your moving around in UEFI fine and then it's locking up going into windows it may not be a mobo issue.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFrank*


I use two different programs. CPUID Hardware Monitor and Core Temp. Core temp is nice because it also has a windows gadget which I use. Also make sure the Real Temp is the most up to date version.

here is the up to date Real Temp http://www.mediafire.com/?n99nq4kn95u6i6a
or go here if you do not trust direct links http://www.overclock.net/downloads/3...l#post12128021

HWM - http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html

Core Temp - http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/


Nice!.

Thanks for the help mate.

+rep.


----------



## Greatskeem

Sorry guys, just a quick shameless bump as I want to be careful with this as RMA is out of question for me for quite some time.(I have to send the board back to the UK from Australia and wait, which I cannot not do)

Here is my question a few pages back:

*"Okay you guys have been beyond helpful, I truly appreciate it, I'm about to shut down the computer, can you guys tell me the following.

Where should I put my Intel SSD drive, which one Intel Sata(Grey?) 3 6gb port or Dark Blue Marvell?

My Raid 0 Setup, again which Sata Port Marvell or Intel?

I was thinking of SSD on the Intel Sata 3 6gb and Raid 0 Setup on the Marvel Controller, sound like a good plan?

Thanks."*


----------



## samstaee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greatskeem;12255535*
> Sorry guys, just a quick shameless bump as I want to be careful with this as RMA is out of question for me for quite some time.(I have to send the board back to the UK from Australia and wait, which I cannot not do)
> 
> Here is my question a few pages back:
> 
> *"Okay you guys have been beyond helpful, I truly appreciate it, I'm about to shut down the computer, can you guys tell me the following.
> 
> Where should I put my Intel SSD drive, which one Intel Sata(Grey?) 3 6gb port or Dark Blue Marvell?
> 
> My Raid 0 Setup, again which Sata Port Marvell or Intel?
> 
> I was thinking of SSD on the Intel Sata 3 6gb and Raid 0 Setup on the Marvel Controller, sound like a good plan?
> 
> Thanks."*


Iirc It is only the *Intel* 3Gbps SATA ports that have the problem.
So you are fine putting them in the 6Gbps ports or in the Marvell SATA ports.

EDIT: so if you want to raid SATA3 ssd's just use the intel 6Gbps ports (I think).


----------



## Greatskeem

Hmm, Well I was thinking of using the Intel Port that isn't affected due to it being SATA 3 and not 2, for the SSD.

The Marvel port could be used to hold my 2 HDD's in Raid 0, I think that is the best course of action.

However I need some confirmation, thanks for your help Samstaee.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greatskeem;12260624*
> Hmm, Well I was thinking of using the Intel Port that isn't affected due to it being SATA 3 and not 2, for the SSD.
> 
> The Marvel port could be used to hold my 2 HDD's in Raid 0, I think that is the best course of action.
> 
> However I need some confirmation, thanks for your help Samstaee.


Put your RAID 0 on the intel SATA6G ports. Save optical drives for the Marvell controller or even just put them on the SATA3G intel since they're non-critical.

EDIT- I guess you have an SSD and RAID. I would probably want the SSD on the intel 6G port, for sure. So you'll have to use Marvell for the HDD raid.


----------



## Infrabasse

The marvell Raid 0 writes kinda suck compared to what they are on the intel ports.
I'd raid 0 on intel and SSD on marvell. Unless you have a crucial C300 SSD.

Also I'm not even sure you'd be able to connect your optical drive on marvel. The manual says it's for data drives only. ATAPI drives are not supported. But I wouldn't worry connecting optical drives on the faulty sata 2 to 5 though


----------



## Greatskeem

Yeah I pretty much do not care about the optical drive, believe it or not the raid-o set up is more important to me.

Due to it having my steam collection, however from what I understand this only degrades performance, so when I notice I can copy over my files to a back up drive.

I have nothing important on either drive I keep that on my back up drives, multiple copies to boot in case of one back up drive failing.

_*Thanks guys for all the help, I truly appreciate it for taking your time and helping me out.*_


----------



## BigFrank

There have been a few write ups saying if you must, leave your optical drives on the SATA II ports.


----------



## utnorris

So I have a weird issue with the SATA ports. I originally built my Intel SSD RAID on ports 2 and 3 (SATAII), however, if I move them to ports 0 and 1 (SATAIII) the RAID manager does not see port 0. The bios sees them, but not the RAID manager, so for now I am leaving them on ports 2 and 3. Any ideas? Do you think port 0 is messed up?


----------



## lightsout

So anyone seen anything official from frys like the statement micro center put out?


----------



## ____

Just like me, my computer doesn't like to wake up from the sleep state.
I press the button, it tries to wake up, but fans keep spinning without anything happening. I hold down the power button to force it to shut down, and when I boot it up, I expect to lose all the work I had (not much). However, everything is still there, even when it seems like I did a complete reboot (bios screen and everything).
(latest bios and everything)


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *____*


Just like me, my computer doesn't like to wake up from the sleep state.
I press the button, it tries to wake up, but fans keep spinning without anything happening. I hold down the power button to force it to shut down, and when I boot it up, I expect to lose all the work I had (not much). However, everything is still there, even when it seems like I did a complete reboot (bios screen and everything).
(latest bios and everything)


that is a known issue with all the p67 boards i believe


----------



## wongnog

You have to disable CPU PLL overvolt in bios to get sleep/resume to work


----------



## Lu(ky

I went from BIOS 1053 to 1204 much easier to OC now...


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*


I went from BIOS 1053 to 1204 much easier to OC now...


What changed between those that made it easier do you think? I am on 1053 now but I heard a lot of problems with 1204 so I never updated...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis*


What changed between those that made it easier do you think? I am on 1053 now but I heard a lot of problems with 1204 so I never updated...


1204 is fine for me, and it's not a beta BIOS...


----------



## Lu(ky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis;12281882*
> What changed between those that made it easier do you think? I am on 1053 now but I heard a lot of problems with 1204 so I never updated...


Well to start I was finally able to reach over 4.8GHz to 5GHz, and my cold boot problems went away. It is still kinda of weird because I moved to that BIOS 1204 then I took out battery, PSU unplug and did a reset off the back. When I booted into W7 for the first time with 1204 it automatically OC me to a 103 BLCK at 43? So I reset everything back to stock, then booted back into W7..

But at the above OC 5GHz I use Prime95, AIDA64, 3DMARK etc, but when I try SuperPI at 1M computer shuts off within 1 sec? Still messing with it when I find the sweet spot I will let you guys know..


----------



## Rokabud

I have a question about how best to update my mobo. I remember reading that you should only update BIOS if there's a need to, but what about the chipset? On the lists in the OP it seems to list drivers for certain devices, but I'm wondering: does the chipset itself (P67) require updates, or no? I checked in Device Manager but can't find the chipset listed anywhere.

Thanks!


----------



## 4.54billionyears

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rokabud*


I have a question about how best to update my mobo. I remember reading that you should only update BIOS if there's a need to, but what about the chipset? On the lists in the OP it seems to list drivers for certain devices, but I'm wondering: does the chipset itself (P67) require updates, or no? I checked in Device Manager but can't find the chipset listed anywhere.

Thanks!










yes update bios to latest firmware version.
sata2 ports are the problem. sata port=chipset
make sure you have sata devices plugged into sata3 ports on motherboard.
The white intel sata port should be used for ssd and hdd therefore intel rapid storage driver should be installed.
I use marvell sata port for dvd drive without specific driver (default windows).
in SimpleTech's original post i think its under SATA.

Quote:



# JMicron JMB36X Controller Driver R1.17.62
# Marvell Controller Driver 1.0.0.1051
# Intel Rapid Storage Technology 10.1.0.1008


in windows control panel/device manager (screenshot)


----------



## eduardmc

i just thought of something. Microcenter will be doing replacement program on the mobos. I'll until the get the asus maximus IV in stock and pay the differents if microcenter doesn't charge an arm and a leg for it.


----------



## Lu(ky

FYI Gigabyte released a free software utility that works on any 1155 H67/P67 motherboard. LINK---------> H E R E


----------



## Robilar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lu(ky*


FYI Gigabyte released a free software utility that works on any 1155 H55/P55 motherboard. LINK---------> H E R E 


And P67 chipset...

Curious if it can detect defective ports if there aren't any drives connected to them...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


And P67 chipset...

Curious if it can detect defective ports if there aren't any drives connected to them...


I doubt it, it's probably just looking at the ECC data/retry numbers from the SATAII controller after a predefined write/read cycle. I don't think there is any other way to identify the problem.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


And P67 chipset...

Curious if it can detect defective ports if there aren't any drives connected to them...


According to the comments on that linked page. No.

But what do commenters know anyway?


----------



## Infrabasse

My P8P67 Pro + 2600k won't let me boot into windows anymore, it worked fine for 12 days or so.

bios CPU temperature is good @ 45Â°c

Windows gives BSOD once it's almost done loading.
The system encountered an uncorrectable hardware error
0x00000124

linux live cd boot (from USB) says:
no human readableMCE decoding support on this CPU type
This is not a software problem
Machine check: Processor context corrupt
kernel panic - not syncing: fatal machine check

I 
- Removed all non essential hardware
- reset BIOS to default settings
- memtest Pass OK
- underclocked CPU/RAM

The results are the same.

Where do you think the problem might be? CPU/Motherboard? CPU would be surprising but looking @ the linux errors ...
The CPU is on it's way to the reseller but since they removed the P67 boards from sale, I'm keeping mine until I can test another CPU on it.
If the CPU isn't at fault I guess I'll ask for P67 refund and buy another P8P67 Pro somewhere else.


----------



## puffsNasco

reinstall windows??? shouldn't take very long


----------



## Infrabasse

Forgot to say windows setup failed as well, the error just wasn't as interesting as on the linux live cd.


----------



## Rokabud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4.54billionyears*


yes update bios to latest firmware version.
sata2 ports are the problem. sata port=chipset
make sure you have sata devices plugged into sata3 ports on motherboard.
The white intel sata port should be used for ssd and hdd therefore intel rapid storage driver should be installed.
I use marvell sata port for dvd drive without specific driver (default windows).
in SimpleTech's original post i think its under SATA.

in windows control panel/device manager (screenshot)










So, the chipset is the "driver" for the SATA ports? Is that why only half of the ports on most mobo's are affected by the bug?










That means what's highlighted in yellow is what contains the chipset? i.e if you could look at the driver like other devices it would say P67?

Thanks! +rep


----------



## Infrabasse

The chipset is a lot more than that, it controls USB, LAN, PCI lanes etc ...



Only the Intel SATA 3Gb/s portts are affected (4 out of the 6 to 8 ports on most 1155 motherboards).


----------



## utnorris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


My P8P67 Pro + 2600k won't let me boot into windows anymore, it worked fine for 12 days or so.

bios CPU temperature is good @ 45Â°c

Windows gives BSOD once it's almost done loading.
The system encountered an uncorrectable hardware error
0x00000124

linux live cd boot (from USB) says:
no human readableMCE decoding support on this CPU type
This is not a software problem
Machine check: Processor context corrupt
kernel panic - not syncing: fatal machine check

I 
- Removed all non essential hardware
- reset BIOS to default settings
- memtest Pass OK
- underclocked CPU/RAM

The results are the same.

Where do you think the problem might be? CPU/Motherboard? CPU would be surprising but looking @ the linux errors ...
The CPU is on it's way to the reseller but since they removed the P67 boards from sale, I'm keeping mine until I can test another CPU on it.
If the CPU isn't at fault I guess I'll ask for P67 refund and buy another P8P67 Pro somewhere else.


Typically that error code refers to a voltage issue, either too much or too little, usually with the vcore, so I would start there.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *utnorris*


Typically that error code refers to a voltage issue, either too much or too little, usually with the vcore, so I would start there.


The trouble is I was getting this error after going back to stock volts, default settings everywhere ... Still aren't sure if the motherboard is to blame. I'll know more by the end of the week.

I'm RMA'ing the CPU, they'll probably say it's fine.
So I'll get the motherboard refunded and order one of the same somewhere else.


----------



## ____

What does the + and - mean for offset voltage?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;12304669*
> What does the + and - mean for offset voltage?


It's the offset based on your chip's VID. -0.005 would for example mean it's 0.005v lower than the stock VID.


----------



## Infrabasse

I found it (offset) not to play very well with load line calibration, the CPU voltage going far too high most the time.

It's a shame though, as using manual voltage will fix that, but on the other hand the voltage won't drop from it's manually set value when the cpu downclocks @ idle.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;12306685*
> I found it (offset) not to play very well with load line calibration, the CPU voltage going far too high most the time.
> 
> It's a shame though, as using manual voltage will fix that, but on the other hand the voltage won't drop from it's manually set value when the cpu downclocks @ idle.


There's a seperate setting to adjust how much extra voltage it can give it when it adjusts the turbo multiplier. Which has nothing to do with LLC.


----------



## Infrabasse

Yes there is, although while keeping "additional turbo voltage" in auto, I found LLC to affect the CPU voltage (in CpuID) quite a lot more in "offset mode" than it does in "manual mode".

Maybe I was doing something wrong ?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;12306798*
> Yes there is, although while keeping "additional turbo voltage" in auto, I found LLC to affect the CPU voltage (in CpuID) quite a lot more in "offset mode" than it does in "manual mode".
> 
> Maybe I was doing something wrong ?


It's in the Intel specs to downvolt the voltage when it's downclocked, don't forget that. And manual mode essentially disables that.


----------



## Infrabasse

I can't give real numbers right now as my system is partly being RMA'ed but

- offset +0.15 would give about 1.32v under load and about 1.5 with extreme LLC enabled
- manual 1.35 would stick to 1.35 under load and might go up to 1.4 with extreme LLC enabled

Offset is preferable so it can downvolt when the cpu downclocks but not if it gives such high voltages with LLC enabled.


----------



## gonX

Okay that's a lot more than I imagined. Today I learned that.


----------



## mwarez

Hey guys....so I thought I fixed this double or possibly triple POST issue when i manually changed the settings of my memory in bios to 1600MHz, 1.65V and 9-9-9-24. Rebooted a few times and life seemed good. Came back today for a cold boot and it POST'd twice again and complained about overclocking failing....any idea what I am doing wrong? I haven't touched any CPU settings, just the ram setttings. Despite complaining about overclocking it still eventually booted with the above memory settings. I read through a bunch of the posts but didn't see anything definitive on the matter. I do have the latest bios. Is it definitely a memory problem? Or has ASUS just not fixed this issue?


----------



## Greatskeem

Hi, this is actually quite frustrating, during prime and such the turbo frequency hits 4.5GHZ and stays there.

However just now I finally noticed while Playing Anno 1404 in window mode, that the CPU was sitting at 1600MHZ and only kicked to 4.5GHZ for a few seconds during a scene with action.

Then it went back to 1600MHZ, apparently it thinks it is not demanding enough to be on 4.5GHZ.

Is there are a way for the turbo to be at 4.5GHZ at all times during any Application?(mainly gaming)

I think this might be the cause of the fluctuating FPS in Starcraft II,more demanding games like Crysis/Metro the turbo hits 4.5GHZ easy and stays there.

Any help would be great, my overclock is Auto as whenever I put a manual Vcore in, the system starts getting unstable.

Also:

Here is my plan, just one final reassurance from you guys if this is the best course of action:

Marvel Port: Intel SSD
Intel Port: 2xHDD in Raid 0

Sound like a good plan?

Thanks.


----------



## henrikrox

Guys, i have one major issue. Got my PC today, connected everything, using a zalman max cpu fan, i had 24C idle temp and 29C while watching a 720p youtube movie.

I updated to the latest bios, and now my cpu is 10 degrees higher. Now it jumps all over the place while idling, the power drawn is also very incosistent.

Any tips? Is there a way to reset back to the orginal bios? Cause 10 degrees higher sucks.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greatskeem;12318956*
> Hi, this is actually quite frustrating, during prime and such the turbo frequency hits 4.5GHZ and stays there.
> 
> However just now I finally noticed while Playing Anno 1404 in window mode, that the CPU was sitting at 1600MHZ and only kicked to 4.5GHZ for a few seconds during a scene with action.
> 
> Then it went back to 1600MHZ, apparently it thinks it is not demanding enough to be on 4.5GHZ.
> 
> Is there are a way for the turbo to be at 4.5GHZ at all times during any Application?(mainly gaming)
> 
> I think this might be the cause of the fluctuating FPS in Starcraft II,more demanding games like Crysis/Metro the turbo hits 4.5GHZ easy and stays there.
> 
> Any help would be great, my overclock is Auto as whenever I put a manual Vcore in, the system starts getting unstable.
> 
> Also:
> 
> Here is my plan, just one final reassurance from you guys if this is the best course of action:
> 
> Marvel Port: Intel SSD
> Intel Port: 2xHDD in Raid 0
> 
> Sound like a good plan?
> 
> Thanks.


Easy enough. Disable C1, C3 and C6 in the bios as well as Intel Speedstep. Leave turbo enabled though. this will force your cpu to run at full speed constantly.


----------



## Greatskeem

Thanks man, btw I was just testing prime for about 2 and a half hours and this is the first time my Asus suite gave me this warning:

[02/10/2011 at 09:21 pm] MotherBoard -103.0 Abnormal
[02/10/2011 at 09:21 pm] MotherBoard 32.0 Normal

It went back to normal Instantly :S said something like "warning motherboard centigrade"

Any ideas, should I be worried? The temps were being monitored and Motherboard temp never reached 34C and CPU was hovering at 69-70C at full load on Prime.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Anyone having problems registering for the Asus replacement program? It says my serial # is invalid..


----------



## Azayle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greatskeem;12331798*
> Thanks man, btw I was just testing prime for about 2 and a half hours and this is the first time my Asus suite gave me this warning:
> 
> [02/10/2011 at 09:21 pm] MotherBoard -103.0 Abnormal
> [02/10/2011 at 09:21 pm] MotherBoard 32.0 Normal
> 
> It went back to normal Instantly :S said something like "warning motherboard centigrade"
> 
> Any ideas, should I be worried? The temps were being monitored and Motherboard temp never reached 34C and CPU was hovering at 69-70C at full load on Prime.


After a few weeks of random and bizarre false alarms mine became convinced that my motherboard was stuck at a chilly -60C last night. Other programs still report just fine so I'm pretty confident that the issue here is the buggy software. I finally just disabled the suite's monitoring entirely.


----------



## TckHoles

I am very impressed with my Asus p8p67 and i5 2500k, Im also amazed at how easy flashing the bios is, my first post took over a minute, had me worried for a bit, I am at manual 45 multi , manual voltage of 1.31, ultra high llc, all other cpu settings on auto, memory manually adjusted to spec, 4 hours stable in prime95 so far, using a hyper 212+ with dual sickle flow 120s, max temp of 58 on core 2 , only wierd issue is my wife bsod a few times on pogo, wth? I was playing bfbc2 for 3 hrs with no hiccups, maybe a x64 os issue compatablity issue with pogo, me personally, who cares about pogo


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greatskeem*


Thanks man, btw I was just testing prime for about 2 and a half hours and this is the first time my Asus suite gave me this warning:

[02/10/2011 at 09:21 pm] MotherBoard -103.0 Abnormal
[02/10/2011 at 09:21 pm] MotherBoard 32.0 Normal

It went back to normal Instantly :S said something like "warning motherboard centigrade"

Any ideas, should I be worried? The temps were being monitored and Motherboard temp never reached 34C and CPU was hovering at 69-70C at full load on Prime.


There has been a few threads on this, and some discussion in this thread regarding this. AI Suite is buggy as hell. I second the disable route. Go into AI suite, click on the settings tab under too turn off sensor recorder and totally disable the monitor option.


----------



## Greatskeem

I figured as much, thank you for letting me know guys, I'm going to disable it now, I also decided to let nature run its course and not actually change ports for my HDD's.

Kind of messy in my case and I will have to take crap out before being able to access the ports, however I'll eventually do it in the end.


----------



## joey2162

hey guys, I have an Asus p8p67 and if I try to pass 4.5 I am not stable for more than 5 minutes, I have updated to the 1204 bios, and at 4.5 all I had to do was set oc to manual
ratio by all cores in os to 45
manual vcore of 1.31
all other cpu adjustments at default, and can go 6 hrs in prime no errors,
I have manually adjusted my ram to factory settings
now here is what I have tried at 4.6
ratio 46, vcore up to 1.33 , cpu pll overvoltage unabled, LLC ultra high, phase to extreme, duty cycle to extreme, vrm to manual 350. 
Am I missing some settings guys, I know if i got 4.5 this easy , I cant be at a wall with 4.6 can I ?, thanks for the help


----------



## JeanF

Gigabyte tool give me"Use of Intel PCH SATA 2.0 ports is not recommended!" Now the mobo give me some blue screen at random, my DVD wont work anymore .. what a mess..


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeanF*


Gigabyte tool give me"Use of Intel PCH SATA 2.0 ports is not recommended!" Now the mobo give me some blue screen at random, my DVD wont work anymore .. what a mess..


I thought the Gigabyte tool was only compatible with Gigabyte boards?


----------



## xandypx

Don't know if this has been posted yet.

Website is real slow.

ASUS sign-up website for replacement mobo's one the new P67's become available

http://service.asus.com/notice/Overview.aspx

You need to click on the tab for "Service Regitration Form"


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandypx;12387941*
> Don't know if this has been posted yet.
> 
> Website is real slow.
> 
> ASUS sign-up website for replacement mobo's one the new P67's become available
> 
> http://service.asus.com/notice/Overview.aspx
> 
> You need to click on the tab for "Service Regitration Form"


Should people who picked up their boards from newegg use this method or go directly through newegg?


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;12387969*
> Should people who picked up their boards from newegg use this method or go directly through newegg?


Newegg announced that they will accept returns for refund. Which means you will need to buy a replacement board.

Although it is not posted on the ASUS website, according to a good source, when they begin the replacements, ASUS is supposed to offer three options:

1. You ship your Mobo to them, once recieved, they ship you a new one.

2. You give them a credit card number (they don't bill it), you ship your board, and as soon as ASUS verifys that the shipping company has the board, they ship you the replacement. Provided they recieve the board they expect, no charge to your credit card.

3. You give them a credit card (they charge the card for the price of a new board). They immediately ship you a new board, and the documentation to return your old board. Once the new board is received, you ship the defective board back to ASUS. Upon receipt by ASUS, they verify the info submitted in your registration form, and verify the RMA'd board, and issue a credit to your credit card.

The replacement boards/RMAs will be issued/sent based on the date that the Registration form is filled out and submitted on their website. First come, first served.


----------



## BigFrank

Damn thanks. I wonder how long it will take them to put the money back on my card if I go option #3.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandypx;12388099*
> Newegg announced that they will accept returns for refund. Which means you will need to buy a replacement board.
> 
> Although it is not posted on the ASUS website, according to a good source, when they begin the replacements, ASUS is supposed to offer three options:
> 
> 1. You ship your Mobo to them, once recieved, they ship you a new one.
> 
> 2. You give them a credit card number (they don't bill it), you ship your board, and as soon as ASUS verifys that the shipping company has the board, they ship you the replacement. Provided they recieve the board they expect, no charge to your credit card.
> 
> 3. You give them a credit card (they charge the card for the price of a new board). They immediately ship you a new board, and the documentation to return your old board. Once the new board is received, you ship the defective board back to ASUS. Upon receipt by ASUS, they verify the info submitted in your registration form, and verify the RMA'd board, and issue a credit to your credit card.
> 
> The replacement boards/RMAs will be issued/sent based on the date that the Registration form is filled out and submitted on their website. First come, first served.


Im pretty sure 2 and 3 are partially correct. It sounds like their cross-ship service that works like this.
You fill out a form sign it and scan and email it to them (it has your CC info on it).
Once they get it they ship you a new board and once that board arrives you have 14 days to return the defective board otherwise they charge your CC. Note that you have 14 days to ship the old board AFTER the new board arrives at your doorstep. After the old board arrives to them they close your case and the RMA is completed.
This is how it worked when I had to RMA my Crosshair IV formula and it worked really well.


----------



## burwij

For what it's worth, the official details of the RMA process _are_ available on ASUS' website:

http://service.asus.com/notice/FAQ.aspx

Quote:



US and Canadian Customers: If you would like to have ASUS resolve this issue, free replacement service and 2-way standard shipping will be provided by ASUS. An equivalent/new product will be provided to the customer as part of this program and warranty renewal at the time of replacement*.

To return your affected product(s) for replacement please follow the steps here.

Three different return options will be offered upon the issuance and approval of the RMA as part of this return program.
ASUS will provide a cross-ship option that offers the customer the least amount of system downtime. Upon the receipt of a valid credit card number and approval, a temporary charge hold will be placed against the customerâ€™s credit card for the MSRP value of the replacement product. The replacement product will be shipped to the customer and a prepaid label for return of the existing product will be provided. Upon return of the defective product and verification against the RMA, the temporary charge hold on the customerâ€™s credit card will be lifted.
ASUS will provide an advanced tracking option that expedites the delivery of the replacement product compared to our standard return process. A prepaid label for return of the existing product will be provided by ASUS. A valid credit card number is required for this process. Upon notification that the defective product is marked as â€œIn-Transitâ€ at the carrier, ASUS will ship the replacement product to the customer. If the returned product does not match the RMA, a temporary charge hold will be placed against the customerâ€™s credit card for the MSRP value of the product until resolution of the RMA, at which time the hold will be removed or the credit card charged for the MSRP value of the product.
ASUS will provide a standard shipping option. A prepaid label for return of the existing product will be provided by ASUS. Upon return of the product to ASUS and after verification of the product against the RMA, a replacement product will be shipped to the customer.


So if I'm understanding things correctly, the two cross-ship options are:
- ASUS ships immediately and puts a temporary charge on your card which is removed once your board is received and everything checks out.
- ASUS ships after confirming that your board is on the way, keeping your CC info on hand but not charging it unless something is off with the board they receive.

The first option gets you your replacement board a day or two faster but at a (temporary) cost.


----------



## Rustynails

is it possible to get a full refund?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rustynails*


is it possible to get a full refund?


You have to ask the place where you bought it will accept a refund. I know newegg does.

Anyone having problems registering on the asus website for the exchange? Mine comes up as invalid serial number.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rustynails*


is it possible to get a full refund?


Only from the retailer I believe.


----------



## burwij

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*


Anyone having problems registering on the asus website for the exchange? Mine comes up as invalid serial number.


I just registered my board on the recall site without any problems. I registered the board on ASUS' main website a couple of weeks ago, maybe try doing that if you haven't done so:

https://vip.asus.com/login.aspx


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *burwij*


I just registered my board on the recall site without any problems. I registered the board on ASUS' main website a couple of weeks ago, maybe try doing that if you haven't done so:

https://vip.asus.com/login.aspx


Yeah I registered the board on the main website with no problem. Just at the recall registeration part it's telling me it's invalid.

Is there a way to sign up for the recall through the member site?


----------



## xandypx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*


Yeah I registered the board on the main website with no problem. Just at the recall registeration part it's telling me it's invalid.

Is there a way to sign up for the recall through the member site?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*


Anyone having problems registering on the asus website for the exchange? Mine comes up as invalid serial number.



Had the same thing happen my first go 'round. Select Motherboard as the type of product, input the serial number, and then select which board you have. If you select the board first, the serial number comes up invalid. Also, don't cut and paste. For some reason that doesn't work.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xandypx*


Had the same thing happen my first go 'round. Select Motherboard as the type of product, input the serial number, and then select which board you have. If you select the board first, the serial number comes up invalid. Also, don't cut and paste. For some reason that doesn't work.


How did you select your board type but not motherboard? I have to pick workstation but it automatically selects the type...


----------



## Boyboyd

Does it have to be a credit card? I only have a debit card.


----------



## BigFrank

Boyboyd, I'm not sure how it works in the UK, but my debit card works like a credit card. Only difference is I can charge things by credit or debit. Debit requires a pin and the money is automatically withdrawn. If I process it as credit I have to sign and it takes 3 - 4 days to come out of my acct. As would sau as long as your card is visa or mastercard or something they accept you should be fine...

A newb question, where do I find the serial # on my board?


----------



## Boyboyd

I have a visa *debit*. It sort-of works the same, i just have money in my account and when i spend some it gets deducted. I'll see if it works and try again. I might have to go for option 3 actually. WTH am i going to do without my computer for a week while my new one is posted?


----------



## xandypx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*


How did you select your board type but not motherboard? I have to pick workstation but it automatically selects the type...


Other way around. Select Motherboard, and then input your serial number.

when that's done, go to the dropdown and select your actual board model.


----------



## Yoga

1302 BIOS released...

http://hardforum.com//showthread.php?t=1578865


----------



## StringerBell

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yoga*


1302 BIOS released...

http://hardforum.com//showthread.php?t=1578865


is there any benefit in flashing to this 1302 beta from 1204? or should i just wait for official 1302? the only real issue im having is that my monitor isn't starting back up from sleep mode, and i can't disable bluetooth.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *StringerBell*


is there any benefit in flashing to this 1302 beta from 1204? or should i just wait for official 1302? the only real issue im having is that my monitor isn't starting back up from sleep mode, and i can't disable bluetooth.


I guess it couldn't hurt but if you're not having any major issues, I wouldn't bother.

For me, I like to test things out. Being able to toggle bluetooth is a big plus for me.


----------



## iatacs19

I am having an issue with bluetooth. After a fresh install of Windows7 bluetooth radios are detected correctly in the device manager. But after a failed overclocking attempt the bluetooth radio shows up as an unknown device in the device manager, no matter what I do I cannot get the bluetooth out of this state. If I re-install Windows then it works as long as it doesn't BSOD during use.

Anyone having this issue?


----------



## Yoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StringerBell;12395117*
> is there any benefit in flashing to this 1302 beta from 1204? or should i just wait for official 1302? the only real issue im having is that my monitor isn't starting back up from sleep mode, and i can't disable bluetooth.


I'm still having the same monitor issue with 1302. If you're not desperate to disable BT, you may as wait until 1304.


----------



## BigFrank

If you follow that link and read through the last few pages people are having issues with the new bios...I'm stilling running 1053 fine I'll stick with that for now.


----------



## StringerBell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yoga;12397493*
> I'm still having the same monitor issue with 1302. If you're not desperate to disable BT, you may as wait until 1304.


that sounds like a plan


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandypx;12393317*
> Other way around. Select Motherboard, and then input your serial number.
> 
> when that's done, go to the dropdown and select your actual board model.


I tried that but couldn't since I have to select Workstations instead of motherboards..


----------



## manuel22

I updated the Bios on my Asus Deluxe board to 1302 yesterday and it seems that it finally got rid of the cold boot issues my system was having... I just hopes that it stays this way...


----------



## Tennobanzai

I called the Asus 6 series chipset hotline to register my board and the rep said they will start the exchange on April 1st. Not sure if this has been confirmed already or if his info was wrong. Just passing on some info I got.


----------



## eduardmc

WARNING! if you are not having problems with your bios do not flash to the new 1302. It seems a few people that had been rock solid with their previews bios, now after flashing all they have is a dead mobo. Don't take the risk.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;12409219*
> WARNING! if you are not having problems with your bios do not flash to the new 1302. It seems a few people that had been rock solid with their previews bios, now after flashing all they have is a dead mobo. Don't take the risk.


Good to know. I'm kinda glad the workstation bios come out late since I update the day they come out


----------



## coolhandluke41

I got a question here ..can you disable Marvell (navy blue ports) controller and have ATAPI optical drive running on them
thanks

@eduardmc..yep 1302 and 1003 is NO GO..can brick your bios chip


----------



## markm75

I had success overclocking 24 hours stable at 5ghz, but then i got greedy and wanted cooler temps and thats when i now have the following issues:

My h70 corsair i felt wasnt cooling properly, even when not under load.. ie: in the bios it read 54-55C at 5ghz at 1.41 volts.. roughly 39-40C in the bios at 3.4ghz for perspective.. i didnt think this was good (my max load at 5ghz was about 82C after several hours of prime95, it would fluctuate between 78-82 etc, at ambient of 21 or 22C). Things were set as exhaust.

I used 90% alcohol to redo with arctic matrix mx4, several times, no change.. *nothing i did mattered and the radiator when removing a fan didnt even feel warm..*

So now my asus p8p67 deluxe board suddenly crapped on me..
I had a mem ok red led on trying to post (wouldnt post).. took out all but 1 chip, posted ok.. then it would shut off and the cpu red led came on..

I managed to get it to post again.. looked in bios it said 75C.. i tried shutting down and making sure everything was ok with the h70, it was, turned back on and i got a cpu overheat message on post.

Has anything like this ever happened to anyone thus far?
I'm basically going to try swapping parts to figure out what the problem is.. even if a cmos clear fixes the post, i still would feel better with a replacement board i think?

Something is amiss big time.. i had a perfect though a tad warm at prime95 max load, 5ghz setup and shouldnt have tried to mess with the paste i guess


----------



## sockpirate

Great thread + rep !


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markm75*


I had success overclocking 24 hours stable at 5ghz, but then i got greedy and wanted cooler temps and thats when i now have the following issues:

My h70 corsair i felt wasnt cooling properly, even when not under load.. ie: in the bios it read 54-55C at 5ghz at 1.41 volts.. roughly 39-40C in the bios at 3.4ghz for perspective.. i didnt think this was good (my max load at 5ghz was about 82C after several hours of prime95, it would fluctuate between 78-82 etc, at ambient of 21 or 22C). Things were set as exhaust.

I used 90% alcohol to redo with arctic matrix mx4, several times, no change..* nothing i did mattered and the radiator when removing a fan didnt even feel warm..*

So now my asus p8p67 deluxe board suddenly crapped on me..
I had a mem ok red led on trying to post (wouldnt post).. took out all but 1 chip, posted ok.. then it would shut off and the cpu red led came on..

I managed to get it to post again.. looked in bios it said 75C.. i tried shutting down and making sure everything was ok with the h70, it was, turned back on and i got a cpu overheat message on post.

Has anything like this ever happened to anyone thus far?
I'm basically going to try swapping parts to figure out what the problem is.. even if a cmos clear fixes the post, i still would feel better with a replacement board i think?

Something is amiss big time.. i had a perfect though a tad warm at prime95 max load, 5ghz setup and shouldnt have tried to mess with the paste i guess










are you sure your pump is connected to MB ?,install stock cooler and give it a go..,sounds like your pump is not running


----------



## markm75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*


are you sure your pump is connected to MB ?,install stock cooler and give it a go..,sounds like your pump is not running


Pump is running, if i disconnect it, temps jump into 60s from say 50C in the bios.

And with only one memory stick, trying 4.8ghz, prime95 blend, after 10 minutes i'm at 71C (i had 16gb and 4 sticks in before at 5.0ghz and it was maxed at 83C after awhile), after 18 minutes with only 4gb, up to 79C, so i guess its all the same.

Some more info..

I can now boot.. but.. i cant put more than 1 stick of memory in, without error code 38.. and memok red led.

I'm reset the cmos..

I'm not sure what else to do.. i'm at the latest bios 1204

I cant get a replacement board until at least april which sucks.


----------



## ilam3d

Updated to 1302









Disabled BT, oc'd to previous numbers.

Everything is alright.


----------



## markm75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ilam3d*


Updated to 1302









Disabled BT, oc'd to previous numbers.

Everything is alright.


On the deluxe. 1204 appears to be the latest. Is this true?


----------



## Semper Fidelis

So I am a bit confused here... everyone seems to be saying you should update to 1204 for the best overclocking potential but from what I can see nothing really changed from 1053 to 1204 that effects overclocking.

This is what is listed in the changes:

Quote:



1. Reduce boot time if clear RTC.


So how does that make the board overclock better?


----------



## TckHoles

has anyone found a solution to the double boot? I have enabled power on by pcie, and set my mem to stock, reset cmos numerous times, only thing that eliminates it for me is loading optimized defaults!


----------



## coolhandluke41

the double boot issue is implemented in 1302 and as for overclocking ..it "supposed" to help on Auto but like i stated ,there are some reports of bricked bios chip with the beta 1302
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=265477
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578865

@Semper Fidelis i'm on 1053 and not going to flash until they come up with something better..1253,1204,beta 1302..all suck


----------



## F3AR

Just went from 1253 to 1302, totally sucks.

I could get 4.8ghz stable at 1253, now it just crashes at 3.4ghz, don't move to this bios guys!

Guess I'll have some waiting to do before next bios, you can't flash back to older ones can you?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F3AR;12417603*
> Just went from 1253 to 1302, totally sucks.
> 
> I could get 4.8ghz stable at 1253, now it just crashes at 3.4ghz, don't move to this bios guys!
> 
> Guess I'll have some waiting to do before next bios, you can't flash back to older ones can you?


there is work around to flash back (mention on XS thread )


----------



## TckHoles

this is wierd, 1302 beta fixed all my issues, but im on a vanilla p8p67, here is what I have noticed, with power states on (auto) before on 1204 it was just enabled or disabled, my overclock is constant 4500mhz, never drops, I was about to change these to enabled, but did some benching, and for some wierd reason, my 3dmark 11 score went from p6230 to p6570, I have done numerous runs on both bios to verify this, but I knew something was up when graphics test 3 was hovering around 40fps, and my double boot has stopped, another new option I found was in the boot section, (wait for error press f1)enabled, im going to leave power states on auto for now


----------



## coolhandluke41

"Updated - 02/17/2011 * I will start answering PMs shortly, sorry, oral surgery ended in infection and another trip.

We have new official UEFI releases for the P8P67 Standard/Pro/EVO/Deluxe/Sabertooth boards today. You will not be able to roll back to an older UEFI after this update as it contains new firmware and B3 stepping compatibility. Additional UEFI releases for the balance of our P67/H67 product lineup will be released in the near future after qualification testing is complete (H67/P67M/WS). The next official UEFI update (13xx series) in the near future will feature additional user enhancements, USB drift fix and updated Marvell/Intel MEI controller firmware. I highly suggest a Clear CMOS event after loading the updated UEFI and then entering UEFI to reset your custom settings. JJ and I will have updated information on memory setups and SSD testing over the course of the next week.

1. Reset your UEFI to Optimized Defaults, reboot, enter UEFI and then flash to the new UEFI build.
2. After flash and restart, shutdown the system before you enter Windows/Linux.
3. Remover the power cord from the power supply, wait thirty seconds, press Power On button to clear any remaining charge, clear CMOS for five seconds, reattach the power cord, power on the system, enter UEFI, set to Optimized Defaults, save and exit.
4. Enter UEFI, set your system to customized settings based on your system configuration (RAID, OC, etc), save and exit.

P8P67 Deluxe / Pro / EVO / Standard / Sabertooth - 1305 -
Change Log -
- Improved OC performance using Multipliers or Auto Overclocking
- Improved BCLK and DRAM OC capabilities when enabling the "Internal PLL Overvoltage" option in BIOS. Note - Sleep/Hibernate will not operate properly due to Intel Specs.
- Improved USB performance, Improved P67 XMP profile compatibility (please note, memory with X58/P55 XMP profiles will generally work but is not optimized for P67 and will usually cause problems when overclocking in several cases)
- Per Core Save Fixed
- Disable/Enable BT
- Minor Bug Fixes including new Auto Rules for C-States (C3/C6) when overclocking. If you are overclocking, C-States will be disabled for enhanced performance.
- Intel RAID will not support bootable volumes greater than 2.2TB yet, Intel plans a firmware update shortly to allow this operation. AHCI and IDE are not affected.
- Enhanced AI Suite II compatibility"

EDIT;
"Note - These UEFI releases will be on our FTP and Support Sites shortly.
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578865


----------



## TckHoles

Is there any difference between 1302 beta and 1305, besides one being an official release


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TckHoles*


this is wierd, 1302 beta fixed all my issues, but im on a vanilla p8p67, here is what I have noticed, with power states on (auto) before on 1204 it was just enabled or disabled, my overclock is constant 4500mhz, never drops, I was about to change these to enabled, but did some benching, and for some wierd reason, my 3dmark 11 score went from p6230 to p6570, I have done numerous runs on both bios to verify this, but I knew something was up when graphics test 3 was hovering around 40fps, and my double boot has stopped, another new option I found was in the boot section, (wait for error press f1)enabled, im going to leave power states on auto for now


Well, based on this I think I'm going to flash to 1305 today. I can always force it back to 1204 if I need to.


----------



## Yoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TckHoles;12419221*
> this is wierd, 1302 beta fixed all my issues, but im on a vanilla p8p67, here is what I have noticed, with power states on (auto) before on 1204 it was just enabled or disabled, my overclock is constant 4500mhz, never drops, I was about to change these to enabled, but did some benching, and for some wierd reason, my 3dmark 11 score went from p6230 to p6570, I have done numerous runs on both bios to verify this, but I knew something was up when graphics test 3 was hovering around 40fps, and my double boot has stopped, another new option I found was in the boot section, (wait for error press f1)enabled, im going to leave power states on auto for now


Left on Auto, 1302/1305 will set C states to disabled if you overclock.


----------



## 4.54billionyears

UEFI 1305 - Pro mediafire link is dead. looks like those links are down.
edit. coolhandluke41's link works now. gj


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yoga;12420788*
> Left on Auto, 1302/1305 will set C states to disabled if you overclock.


All this really means is that you can force them on if you're not happy with the new Auto C states.


----------



## TckHoles

Im happy with new bios, has anyone noticed any difference in required vcore compared to an older bios, also is 1302 vs 1305 difference just beta vs official


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4.54billionyears;12421056*
> UEFI 1305 - Pro mediafire link is dead. looks like those links are down.
> i found some that are active
> UEFI 1305 - Pro
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/f9ujd5kn3l8kllc/P8P67-PRO-ASUS-1305.rar
> UEFI 1305 - Standard http://www.mediafire.com/file/74uqtkkctbk44jv/P8P67-ASUS-1305.rar
> UEFI 1305 - EVO http://www.mediafire.com/file/uhyxd79ihfhtl58/P8P67-EVO-ASUS-1305.rar
> UEFI 1305 - Deluxe http://www.mediafire.com/file/k84d6d5dz6e17e0/P8P67-DELUXE-ASUS-1305.rar
> UEFI 1305 - Sabertooth http://www.mediafire.com/file/dn39uvqj5ciy9cl/SABERTOOTH-P67-ASUS-1305.rar


thanks..updated


----------



## ShaCanX

So I just updated to 1305 and honestly I was scared crapless at the taught of bricking my board actually gave myself a headache just thinking about having to wait until April to get a replacement MoBo. Thankfully all went well. I am now able to run at 4.9Ghz now at the same voltage offset that previously only netted me 4.8GHz.


----------



## coolhandluke41

what was the previous version ?
4.9 from 4.8 on the same offset..that's pretty good


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaCanX;12427875*
> So I just updated to 1305 and honestly I was scared crapless at the taught of bricking my board actually gave myself a headache just thinking about having to wait until April to get a replacement MoBo. Thankfully all went well. I am now able to run at 4.9Ghz now at the same voltage offset that previously only netted me 4.8GHz.


Good news! I decided to wait to flash until ASUS officially releases 1305 on their support site.

~ Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk ~


----------



## Yoga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster;12421400*
> All this really means is that you can force them on if you're not happy with the new Auto C states.


Indeed - just a heads up to let people know









Going from 1302 to 1305 now, will see if I can push to 4.5 at the same settings.


----------



## TckHoles

1305 seems to have improved performance for me, but if I overclock anything I still get a double boot, since this is the only issue I have, I guess im going to have to accept it as normal, im not happy about it, but it seems like more of a nuisance than a time bomb.


----------



## BigFrank

I'm still running 1053. All of these UEFI releases make me nervous.


----------



## Rustynails

any one know about new bios soon? or will we always have cold boots?


----------



## coolhandluke41

yep they will be out soon


----------



## Kalak

Anyone knows why when i use offset mode, at 48 multi,my vcore is around 1.52v?


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalak;12444413*
> Anyone knows why when i use offset mode, at 48 multi,my vcore is around 1.52v?


not sure if you also use load line calibration but I noticed that LLC doesn't play very well with offset. A little 0.15v offset with extreme LLC landed me 1.54 vcore. Not so much with manual voltage but then you loose the low volts at idle


----------



## BigFrank

Anyone try running SpeedFan with the ASUS boards yet? I tried installing version 4.42 and none of my fans show up in Speedfan. I get a temp for all 4 cores, SSD, and HDD. Nothing else shows up in the main screen. No fans and no PSU monitoring.


----------



## Greatskeem

**** I knew I should of backed up my bios before updating to 1305,This new Bios gives me more heat and not to mention much higher Vcore.

For example:

*1204: Auto overclock, 45x [email protected] on load is 1.290-1.330
1305: Auto Overclock 45x [email protected] on Load 1.380-1.400*

***, any tips guys I cant use my system like this I'm getting scared, I thought this bios was supposed to be better, not worse.

I also found in the Bios that C1 and C3 were set on Auto while C6 was on enabled.

Load Line calibration is on Auto, please if someone could help I would appreciate it.

This bios is nothing but trouble for me, I want to get 68-70C again while running Prime instead of 76C and Windows Crashing









Also in Asus Suite in the monitor section, sensor option:

+12 is 12.096
+5 is 5.040
+3.3 is 3.328

Which is probably okay still, I'm not really sure, however in the previous bios all those options were under.

Say +12 was actually 11.900 etc.

Anyone know the best settings to get it working like the previous Bios? Is there a way to revert?


----------



## BigFrank

I wouldn't trust AI Suite to watch paint dry. Might need to mess around with the LLC some also.


----------



## Sheyster

So it's been 4-5 days and the 1305 BIOS is still not on support.asus.com. Hmmm...







I personally won't update until it's official on their site.


----------



## BigFrank

Right now I say stick with whatever works. When I get my board ( whenever that may be ) I plan on putting 1053 on it.


----------



## Infrabasse

Hi guys,
I just upgraded my H50's fans

- before:
Stock Corsair + Noctua NF-P12 connected on CPU and chassis Fan header 1
- Now:
Dual gentle typhoon AP-15 (1800rpm) connected via a 3/4 pin to dual 3/4 pin splitter on CPU Fan header

The trouble is the Scythe fans aren't PWM so they're running full speed all the time which isn't great.
Before, both fans were PWM and I could control them via Q-Fan.
I read this on anandtech forum:
- cpu fanheader: can only control 4-pin pwm fans.
- 4-pin casefanheader: can control 3-pin and 4-pin pwm fans, min speed 40%

Should I connect both fans via the splitter on the 4pin case fan header?
Will fans speed up according to the cpu temp or the chassis temp?

I doubt there's any PWM to Analog converters out there. I'd rather avoid a fan controller, especially the manual ones.


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;12467236*
> Hi guys,
> I just upgraded my H50's fans
> 
> - before:
> Stock Corsair + Noctua NF-P12 connected on CPU and chassis Fan header 1
> - Now:
> Dual gentle typhoon AP-15 (1800rpm) connected via a 3/4 pin to dual 3/4 pin splitter on CPU Fan header
> 
> The trouble is the Scythe fans aren't PWM so they're running full speed all the time which isn't great.
> Before, both fans were PWM and I could control them via Q-Fan.
> I read this on anandtech forum:
> - cpu fanheader: can only control 4-pin pwm fans.
> - 4-pin casefanheader: can control 3-pin and 4-pin pwm fans, min speed 40%
> 
> Should I connect both fans via the splitter on the 4pin case fan header?
> Will fans speed up according to the cpu temp or the chassis temp?
> 
> I doubt there's any PWM to Analog converters out there. I'd rather avoid a fan controller, especially the manual ones.


You could actually build your own PWM to analog circuit. There are plenty of guides on the webz.

Here is one that is prebuilt, but I don't know if it is capable of providing enough amps to run 2 fans, since I can't find specs on its rated output. If it will handle 2 fans, you will need to cut the Tac sensor off one of the fans, and use a 3 wire fan splitter. Unfortunately, it's not cheap.

PWM - 3 pin fan controller

Fans connected to the chassis fan header will not respond to CPU temps, Q-fan adjusts these fans based on chasis temp.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandypx;12467809*
> Fans connected to the chassis fan header will not respond to CPU temps, Q-fan adjusts these fans based on chasis temp.


Thought so








It's a shame asus didn't pull the analog/PWM trick on the CPU header too.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;12468115*
> Thought so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a shame asus didn't pull the analog/PWM trick on the CPU header too.


Put them on the chassis fan header, and use it to slow the fans down to a constant speed that works well under load and is quieter than 100% fan speed. Set Q-Fan to Manual, then make the high and low temps the same, and the % speeds the same. You can go as low as 60% and up to 100% fan speed this way with non-PWM fans. The catch is that these settings will affect BOTH chassis fan headers on the board.

Ideally, every fan header should have it's own Q-Fan control options in the UEFI.


----------



## Infrabasse

Thanks for the input guys
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster;12469129*
> Ideally, every fan header should have it's own Q-Fan control options in the UEFI.


I couldn't agree more !!
I've noticed top of the line motherboards (maximus, rampage, etc) tend to have a lot more headers. I should look into the amount of fan control these motherboards offer.

Do you know if the intel recall will allow a swap for a different/better motherboard if we pay for the difference ?

Edit: indeed the Maximus IV Extreme is very well equipped for fan control:
- 8x PWM headers
- CPU header up to 1A
- 3 added temp probes
- fairly complete fan control solution although I'm guessing some fans are still controlled in groups.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Originally Posted by Gary Key 
Update -
1. We will have additional UEFI updates for the WS, H67, and P67M boards in a couple of days.
2. USB Drift fix for MS Receiver 3.1 users is in testing.
3. B3 stepping replacement boards will be arriving very shortly.
4. Start answering PMs again tonight, sorry, my bad luck string this past month continued with a severe infection after oral surgery last week (which was a surprise event any way). 
5. About finished with the first memory tuning guide, just received some really nice memory from Mushkin that I am testing today.

this dude is something else..this is the only response from him after 1305 bricking,it sounds like every time they have issue with new bios he have oral surgery


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*


this dude is something else..this is the only response from him after 1305 bricking,it sounds like every time they have issue with new bios he have oral surgery


I'm not touching 1305 until the official release on the ASUS site, which it is still not, even as a Beta BIOS.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster;12475157*
> I'm not touching 1305 until the official release on the ASUS site, which it is still not, even as a Beta BIOS.


same here,1305 Bricking BIOS pool







;
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1586653


----------



## Maou

Kind of scare me for flashing to 1305








Seems like my i5-2500k needs a lots vol to stable at 4.8Ghz
My current bios(1305) setting:

AI Overclock Tuner = Manual
BCLK/PEG Freq = 100
Turbo Ratio = By All Cores 48
Internal PLL overvoltage = Enabled
EPU Settings. Disabled
Load Line Calibration =Ultra High
VRM Frequency = Manual
VRM Fixed Freq Mode = 370
Phase Control = Extreme
Duty Control = Extreme
CPU Current Capability = 130%

CPU Voltage = Manual Mode- 1.445
VCCSA = Auto
VCCIO = Auto
CPU PLL = 1.71
PCH= Auto
VRM Spread Spectrum = Disabled
Speedstep = Enabled
Turbo = Enabled
C1E = Enabled
C3 = Enabled
C6 = Enabled

Temp at max load is 89*C with Blend test,idle is 38*C
Ambient temp is 29*C
Anything i can do to lower my vol?
And what is the deal with LLC?i can set it to Extreme and lower my vol to 1.4 but it's the same heat level as in Ultra High with 1.445 vol







,so what is the benefit of LLC,as in my case i can just increase my vol instead of increase LLC and lower vol.


----------



## dealio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maou*


Anything i can do to lower my vol?
And what is the deal with LLC?i can set it to Extreme and lower my vol to 1.4 but it's the same heat level as in Ultra High with 1.445 vol







,so what is the benefit of LLC,as in my case i can just increase my vol instead of increase LLC and lower vol.


higher LLC = higher voltage spikes under load

you should try offset mode.... read this short thread

btw, im on 1305 and all is well


----------



## BigFrank

Like dealio said, try dropping the LLC down some. When I put mine on the highest setting, it would spike way too high.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maou*


Kind of scare me for flashing to 1305








Seems like my i5-2500k needs a lots vol to stable at 4.8Ghz
My current bios(1305) setting:

AI Overclock Tuner = Manual
BCLK/PEG Freq = 100
Turbo Ratio = By All Cores 48
Internal PLL overvoltage = Enabled
EPU Settings. Disabled
Load Line Calibration =Ultra High
VRM Frequency = Manual
VRM Fixed Freq Mode = 370
Phase Control = Extreme
Duty Control = Extreme
CPU Current Capability = 130%

CPU Voltage = Manual Mode- 1.445
VCCSA = Auto
VCCIO = Auto
CPU PLL = 1.71
PCH= Auto
VRM Spread Spectrum = Disabled
Speedstep = Enabled
Turbo = Enabled
C1E = Enabled
C3 = Enabled
C6 = Enabled

Temp at max load is 89*C with Blend test,idle is 38*C
Ambient temp is 29*C
Anything i can do to lower my vol?
And what is the deal with LLC?i can set it to Extreme and lower my vol to 1.4 but it's the same heat level as in Ultra High with 1.445 vol







,so what is the benefit of LLC,as in my case i can just increase my vol instead of increase LLC and lower vol.


try this, it should drop your temps;

AI Overclock Tuner = Manual
BCLK/PEG Freq = 100
Turbo Ratio = per Core 48
Internal PLL overvoltage = Enabled
Load Line Calibration =Ultra High
VRM Frequency = Manual
VRM Fixed Freq Mode = 350
Phase Control = Extreme
Duty Control = Extreme
CPU Current Capability = 100%

CPU Voltage = Manual Mode- 1.445v(this sounds to much for X48)
VCCSA = Auto
VCCIO = Auto
CPU PLL = 1.76 or Auto
all other default ,start with RAM @stock,once you establish your OC ,bring your ram up to speed


----------



## Maou

@coolhand: not a good chip i guess








set CPU PLL to 1.76 cause bsod-0x101,i'm testing again at 1.71.
temp drops about 2-3 now,nice







so CPU current capability makes temp go up?
update: 0x124







,set to 110% and testing


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Maou*


@coolhand: not a good chip i guess








set CPU PLL to 1.76 cause bsod-0x101,i'm testing again at 1.71.
temp drops about 2-3 now,nice







so CPU current capability makes temp go up?


most of the stuff that you set above 100% of default settings will increase you temps
Edit; people report higher temps and more v for stability with this new bios around 3C


----------



## billythekid2012

hi guys i installed the 1305 bios for my asus p67 deluxe
and i lost my 2 way sli on my 480.s
i un installed the nvidia drivers and use drive sweeper
and reinstalled.
but when i go to turn sli on i only get the phyisx option not sli


----------



## P_dog89gt

Okay so no matter what I do my settings arent saving. When I get to my desktop CPUID shows 1600mhz, 100.0 x 16..... I figured it would at least run at 3.4ghz........ I followed all the configs I seen in this thread and nothing saves. Dahayle am I doing wrong.


----------



## xandypx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *P_dog89gt*


Okay so no matter what I do my settings arent saving. When I get to my desktop CPUID shows 1600mhz, 100.0 x 16..... I figured it would at least run at 3.4ghz........ I followed all the configs I seen in this thread and nothing saves. Dahayle am I doing wrong.


Put the CPU under some load.. even just running Superpi. what you are looking at, at 1.6GHz is the CPU idleing. You need a load on it to get Turbo Boost to kick in. Then you'll see the OC/Turbo speed.


----------



## 4.54billionyears

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billythekid2012;12484416*
> hi guys i installed the 1305 bios for my asus p67 deluxe
> and i lost my 2 way sli on my 480.s
> i un installed the nvidia drivers and use drive sweeper
> and reinstalled.
> but when i go to turn sli on i only get the phyisx option not sli


uninstall any windows 7 shibby and reboot. then you should see set sli and physx configuration in menu nvidia control panel. reapply shibby after set sli and physx configuration appears. but its the shibby activation causing the fixable problem.


----------



## replin

Major problem installing Windows 7 here. At the "Where do you want to install Windows?" screen where it gives you the options to format and select a new partition, it wont let me install. It says "setup was unable to create a new system partition or locate an existing system partition. See the Setup Log files for more information." It never gave me a problem when I installed using my raptor or on my previous computer using my SSDs. So why is it having a problem now with my SSDs?


----------



## replin

Weird if I run both my SSDs in raid 0 it runs, but I cant seem to install windows 7 on a single drive its gets ******ed.


----------



## 4.54billionyears

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replin;12491106*
> Major problem installing Windows 7 here. At the "Where do you want to install Windows?" screen where it gives you the options to format and select a new partition, it wont let me install. It says "setup was unable to create a new system partition or locate an existing system partition. See the Setup Log files for more information." It never gave me a problem when I installed using my raptor or on my previous computer using my SSDs. So why is it having a problem now with my SSDs?


are you using a purchased windows 7 installation dvd or an official windows 7 iso downloaded or a modded windows 7?
p8p67 seems very particular about only official windows 7 installations dvd or downloaded iso from microsoft store. look for a repository to down windows 7 rtm or final iso and make a dvd or usb install from that.


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replin;12491200*
> Weird if I run both my SSDs in raid 0 it runs, but I cant seem to install windows 7 on a single drive its gets ******ed.


Have you gone into the Intel utility and broken the Raid apart, or only changed the SATA configuration? You need to delete the Raid Array in the Intel ROM if you are trying to install windows onto one of the drives that was part of your RAID array, then change RAID to AHCI in the (still want to call it a BIOS) UEFI.


----------



## Jonesey I7

Anywhere to go read about the newest bios for my sig board? What is changed/added?


----------



## Maou

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=265477
here i think,but imo try 1204 first


----------



## P_dog89gt

Ahhhhh so is that why sometimes I see it jump to 4.1-5.1 etc etc etc.... Ok I'll load up prime or something... I haven't built a rig nor overclock one since we were all just using the multiplier and voltage... Hell the last board I even overclocked was a Abit KR7A.. Thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandypx;12490450*
> Put the CPU under some load.. even just running Superpi. what you are looking at, at 1.6GHz is the CPU idleing. You need a load on it to get Turbo Boost to kick in. Then you'll see the OC/Turbo speed.


----------



## noshibby

Anyone have any info on when the RST 10.5 drivers are coming out? I have the gpt, uefi, yet no driver for 4tb raid 0 grrr


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noshibby;12499309*
> Anyone have any info on when the RST 10.5 drivers are coming out? I have the gpt, uefi, yet no driver for 4tb raid 0 grrr


They say soon.... IMO two weeks or so. Maybe 3


----------



## P_dog89gt

Okay I downloaded Prime95. I didnt change any settings and ran the test. I let it run for about 5 minutes while watching my cpu temps in AI suite II..... It said my cpu was at 90c...

So obviously I need to do some voltage tweaking??


----------



## Maou

is that 90c at stock? 
if so,u need to reseat your HSF.


----------



## Jonesey I7

So 1204 still best bios then?


----------



## P_dog89gt

No thats 90c when running Prime95. I'll reseat the sink and F5 the bios, then put my settings back. I figured that was too high..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maou;12500112*
> is that 90c at stock?
> if so,u need to reseat your HSF.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7*


So 1204 still best bios then?


yep ..just flashed from 1053 to 1204
do your self a favor and only use official bios from Asus


----------



## noshibby

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7*


They say soon.... IMO two weeks or so. Maybe 3


Really?! Where did you hear this from?


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7*


So 1204 still best bios then?


I'm still rocking 1053 error free since day #1.


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFrank*


I'm still rocking 1053 error free since day #1.


Does that one support internal cpu pll overvoltage?


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7*


Does that one support internal cpu pll overvoltage?


Through AI Suite yes.


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFrank*


Through AI Suite yes.


But not in bios? No thanks, I'm a firm believer in bios ONLY overclocking.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7*


But not in bios? No thanks, I'm a firm believer in bios ONLY overclocking.


one sec reboot and ill tell you.

ok back, yes.
you can control it via BIOS. 1053 has enabled, disabled, and auto.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7*


Does that one support internal cpu pll overvoltage?


yes 1053 was the first one with
Enable support of "Internal PLL Overvoltage" item to allow better CPU Turbo Ratio overclock capability with D2 Stepping processors.


----------



## Jonesey I7

So 1053 or 1204? WHich is betta? VOTE NOW!!


----------



## coolhandluke41

you should visit Asus download


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7*


So 1053 or 1204? WHich is betta? VOTE NOW!!










1053 is a Beta BIOS, 1204 is not...


----------



## Jonesey I7

1204 it is. Cannot WAIT until tomorrow.... Bye Bye Gigabyte, hello ASUS AND SLI.







Wonder if I'll be able to knock a little more voltage off?


----------



## xandypx

Well it looks like replacement boards will start to ship next week.

ASUS announcement


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandypx;12507668*
> Well it looks like replacement boards will start to ship next week.
> 
> ASUS announcement


Yey, I am just not looking forward to the 50 mile drive to MicroCenter for the 3rd time for the same board...


----------



## billythekid2012

if you set the core volt to manual in the bios.
is your core volt in cpu-z supposed to go up and down
or is it supposed to stay at what ever volt you enter in the bios


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis*


Yey, I am just not looking forward to the 50 mile drive to MicroCenter for the 3rd time for the same board...










Hey, it could be worse. The nearest Microcenter is about 80 miles from where I live.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *billythekid2012*


if you set the core volt to manual in the bios.
is your core volt in cpu-z supposed to go up and down
or is it supposed to stay at what ever volt you enter in the bios


Yes, it goes up and down a little (called vdroop), depending on CPU load.


----------



## puffsNasco

so when you install your B3 stepping board do you have to reinstall windows ><?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;12521184*
> so when you install your B3 stepping board do you have to reinstall windows >


No, but you might have to re-activate Windows 7.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


so when you install your B3 stepping board do you have to reinstall windows ><?


I always reinstall when I get a motherboard.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*


I always reinstall when I get a motherboard.


It's the SAME board, why re-install in this case?









You must have a lot of time on your hands. It takes me two days to set up my system and install everything.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sheyster*


It's the SAME board, why re-install in this case?









You must have a lot of time on your hands. It takes me two days to set up my system and install everything.


It takes me about 2-3 hours since I have all my programs on a flash drive already.

I have been planning to upgrade my SSD when i switch out the motherboard anyways.


----------



## Jonesey I7

Who's on 1305 bios yet, and how do you like it compared to your last!?!?


----------



## Outcasst

Should I have the current capability set to 140%?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7*


Who's on 1305 bios yet, and how do you like it compared to your last!?!?










I had 1302 which was okay but I couldn't keep my same overclock. When I flashed to 1305, I was able to. Plus all of the things that were implemented in 1302 were also in 1305 which was nice.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


Should I have the current capability set to 140%?


120-130% should be plenty at 4.9GHz+.


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


I had 1302 which was okay but I couldn't keep my same overclock. When I flashed to 1305, I was able to. Plus all of the things that were implemented in 1302 were also in 1305 which was nice.

120-130% should be plenty at 4.9GHz+.


Is 140% ok? I notice it's the darkest red I've seen yet in bios.... is this their attempt to REALLY get you to think about it before choosing?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7*


Who's on 1305 bios yet, and how do you like it compared to your last!?!?










http://hardforum.com//showthread.php?t=1586653
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=265477
http://hardforum.com//showthread.php?t=1578865&page=79

@Outcasst 140% is for 5.2+ under offset mode
Edit; and i only know few crazy's that willing to push that hard for banching


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7*


Is 140% ok? I notice it's the darkest red I've seen yet in bios.... is this their attempt to REALLY get you to think about it before choosing?


All it's doing is providing more current through the Digi VRMs. It shouldn't make a huge difference unless you're going for the max frequency on SB which is ~5.7-5.8GHz.


----------



## Mad Skillz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7*


Is 140% ok? I notice it's the darkest red I've seen yet in bios.... is this their attempt to REALLY get you to think about it before choosing?


ASUS doesn't even mention it in their "official" overclocking guide, so I doubt you'll even need to mess with it.


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*


http://hardforum.com//showthread.php?t=1586653
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/...d.php?t=265477
http://hardforum.com//showthread.php?t=1578865&page=79

@Outcasst 140% is for 5.2+ under offset mode
Edit; and i only know few crazy's that willing to push that hard for banching


LOL, I did 5.5ghz superpi.







Guess I'm crazy too....


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7*


LOL, I did 5.5ghz superpi.







Guess I'm crazy too....










nice..i guess there is more than just few







,you lucky you got this thing under water








P.S. what was V?


----------



## Jonesey I7

For sure. Have dropped my 24/7 oc to sig speeds. Dropped SOOOOOOOOO much voltage off for 200mhz!!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7;12525329*
> For sure. Have dropped my 24/7 oc to sig speeds. Dropped SOOOOOOOOO much voltage off for 200mhz!!


That's why I run at 5 GHz 24/7, the difference in vcore to go up another 300 MHz is just not worth it.


----------



## coolhandluke41

can someone confirm that you can take a screenie of your BIOS setup using F12 and a FATTY USB under 1204?


----------



## replin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *replin;12491200*
> Weird if I run both my SSDs in raid 0 it runs, but I cant seem to install windows 7 on a single drive its gets ******ed.


shortly after finding this out I remembered I need a ahci driver to load the ssd. I completely forgot about that.


----------



## replin

Does anyone have problems putting in 4 sticks of ram and not being able to post? I tried 2 stick in one set of slots and the other 2 sticks in the other set of slots and they work but as soon as I install all of them in it refuses to post and the Memory LED thing is on then when I hold it down and it starts blinking it resets and still won't post. So I went back to to 2 sticks and it posts and works. Can anyone provide insight? I upgraded to Bios 1305, restarted comp, it posts, then turned off, pulled out plug, then reset cmos and replugged and restarted, enabled xmp and still can't seem to install 4 sticks.

I have an Asus P8P67 Evo and Gskill ddr1600 cas 6 4x2gb kit.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41;12527265*
> can someone confirm that you can take a screenie of your BIOS setup using F12 and a FATTY USB under 1204?


I tried and was not able to.


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*


nice..i guess there is more than just few







,you lucky you got this thing under water








P.S. what was V?


1.56v


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7*


1.56v


nice chip Jonsey


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7*


1.56v


WOW! The highest I've had the balls to run is 1.52.


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sheyster*


WOW! The highest I've had the balls to run is 1.52.










It was only for a couple minutes, literally.


----------



## ctowns

Finally got my RMA OCZ SSD back and had some time to re-install windows tonight. Cannot get rid of an "Other Device - Unknown Device" warning in the Device Manager window. WOuld like to clear that before going further into re-installing all the software and my TV card. Any ideas how to identify the device? I have disconnected about everything that isnt permanently attached!


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ctowns;12538180*
> Finally got my RMA OCZ SSD back and had some time to re-install windows tonight. Cannot get rid of an "Other Device - Unknown Device" warning in the Device Manager window. WOuld like to clear that before going further into re-installing all the software and my TV card. Any ideas how to identify the device? I have disconnected about everything that isnt permanently attached!


The Unknown Device maybe Intel Management Engine Driver.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02;12538214*
> The Unknown Device maybe Intel Management Engine Driver.


Could be that or the on-board Bluetooth.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sheyster;12538247*
> could be that or the on-board bluetooth.


+1


----------



## ctowns

Yep Bluetooth it was - thanks to you guys, I am all clear now.


----------



## ctowns

So I re-install the basics and a weird thing has happened. I run AI Suite AutoTuning, which previously would go up to 4.5 (103X44) at about 1.320 vcore and then black out. This time, it jacks up to 4.9 (103X48) at 1.496 vcore before I get the cpu temp warning of 85C (I am on air), so I shut it down. It never blacked out, but I can only run prime95 for about 60 seconds before temps get out of hand. Wish I had water! Anyway, I am taking it back dow to 4.5 (or 4.6 maybe if temps are OK), but I thought it was weird since nothing changed by a RMA SSD and a re-install.


----------



## TckHoles

I can run any stability test for several hours, not a hiccup, but I get at least 1-0000000124 BSOD dump every day while surfing, or on youtube, or even at idle, even with my ram at stock settings, is anyone else having this problem ?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TckHoles;12548044*
> I can run any stability test for several hours, not a hiccup, but I get at least 1-0000000124 BSOD dump every day while surfing, or on youtube, or even at idle, even with my ram at stock settings, is anyone else having this problem ?


I had this problem. It had to do with my CPU voltage and RAM timing. I ended up exchanging the CPU and the problem went away.

First try lowering your ram specs or raise the CPU voltage.


----------



## hotstocks

I had same problem at 4.7ghz 1.3v.
Set load line callibration to the ultra or extreme will solve the problem,
did for me. Keeps voltage at what you set 1.3v, not some bull****
fluctuation between 1.26 and 1.31 without.


----------



## liquoredonlife

Thinking about getting a refund on my MSI P67A-GD65 and switching to a P8P67 Deluxe. Have folks tried their CPUs on different boards and been able to achieve the same overclocks with lower voltage (or conversely, higher overclocks on the same voltage)?

With the MSI, I feel like I have to make compromises when I upgrade the BIOS- get bug fixes and updates, but lose present overclock capability. Had to up my voltage 0.05 just to stay stable at 4.6. Also, my voltage is almost never what I set it at, despite what vdroop (LLC) is set at- If I set 1.425 in bios, it idles at 1.40, and at load it'll jump to 1.456 (according to CPU-Z).

Also, when testing your overclocks for stability, if it's benchmark/torture test/folding stable, but then BSODs on something trivial like opening the start menu, loading a youtube video, or something- would you automatically increase voltage or consider something else?

Edit- just read Tckholes post. at least your guys LLC seems to actually do something.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TckHoles;12548044*
> I can run any stability test for several hours, not a hiccup, but I get at least 1-0000000124 BSOD dump every day while surfing, or on youtube, or even at idle, even with my ram at stock settings, is anyone else having this problem ?


does this happen under offset mode ?


----------



## Semper Fidelis

These boards seem to be really picky about voltage... I remember on 775 I could boot pretty much every time unless I was doing something that I knew was impossible (like 4GHz at 1.3v etc.)

But now with this setup I can be at like 1.39v in the BIOS and it won't boot at all... then I can do 1.4v in the BIOS and its completely stable. I would think with the lower of the two voltages it would at least boot then BSOD when I am running prime or something.


----------



## TckHoles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41;12549644*
> does this happen under offset mode ?


I dont use offset because I leave c states on auto , which with 1305 = disabled, so my clocks are always 4.5, if I put voltage on auto it jumps to about 1.38. I have noticed no matter what, the voltage spikes from 1.312 to 1.344 all day long my settings are

oc profile =manual
by all cores=45
pll overvoltage= enabled
vrm freq=manual
vrm=350
duty= extreme
phase=extreme
LLC= ultra high
vcore manual=1.335

hopefully a solution is coming, either through b3 revisions or ?

I found some kind of p67 bsod hotfix through another forum, but it says I do not need the update


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TckHoles;12550612*
> I dont use offset because I leave c states on auto , which with 1305 = disabled, so my clocks are always 4.5, if I put voltage on auto it jumps to about 1.38. I have noticed no matter what, the voltage spikes from 1.312 to 1.344 all day long my settings are
> 
> oc profile =manual
> by all cores=45
> pll overvoltage= enabled
> vrm freq=manual
> vrm=350
> duty= extreme
> phase=extreme
> LLC= ultra high
> vcore manual=1.335
> 
> hopefully a solution is coming, either through b3 revisions or ?
> 
> I found some kind of p67 bsod hotfix through another forum, but it says I do not need the update


Anyone know what "bsod hotfix" he's talking about and a link please?


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7*


Anyone know what "bsod hotfix" he's talking about and a link please?


Right here, it's integrated into SP1.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TckHoles*


I dont use offset because I leave c states on auto , which with 1305 = disabled, so my clocks are always 4.5, if I put voltage on auto it jumps to about 1.38. I have noticed no matter what, the voltage spikes from 1.312 to 1.344 all day long my settings are

oc profile =manual
by all cores=45
pll overvoltage= enabled
vrm freq=manual
vrm=350
duty= extreme
phase=extreme
LLC= ultra high
vcore manual=1.335

hopefully a solution is coming, either through b3 revisions or ?

I found some kind of p67 bsod hotfix through another forum, but it says I do not need the update


drop your LLC to high or medium (you may have to bump v just a natch)


----------



## TckHoles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7*


Anyone know what "bsod hotfix" he's talking about and a link please?


here is a link to the hotfix 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/979444

and the article
http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?p=31260077

give that a shot


----------



## TckHoles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*


drop your LLC to high or medium (you may have to bump v just a natch)


tried that, the BSOD happens more frequent with LLC below ultra high, maybe on high with 1.34 would work, thanks ill try that


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I am personally going to wait as long as I can to replace my board... that way once I get it replaced my warranty will reset and basically I got my first few months of my warranty for free.


----------



## Eaglake

Ohhh
I've been waiting so long for Sandy Bridge mobo and finally I got an e-mail today that the board with b3 revision should arrive from Sweden around next weeks end.








I'm so excited
Thought haven't decided on CPU and RAM but probably will go with 2600k and Corsair XMS3 1600Mhz


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I just updated to 1204 BIOS from 1153 and it looked like it improved my OC a bit. Before I absolutely needed 1.4v for 4.8GHz and if I dropped it to 1.39 I wouldn't even boot.

Now I dropped it down to 1.375 and it boots!







I ran prime for a few minutes and I got no errors... before I run it longer though I am going to see if I can push the clock up higher on these same volts.


----------



## batranu

Today i was lucky afyer i changed two i5-2500k and one i7-2600k. My new cpu i5-2500k is amazing.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1684717


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batranu;12560464*
> Today i was lucky afyer i changed two i5-2500k and one i7-2600k. My new cpu i5-2500k is amazing.
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1684717


and won't be for long you keep it at that voltage lol. Now show me a 1 hour prime95 blend run at 5ghz and tell me what voltage THAT takes. Then I may be impressed.









62c idle. LOL.


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

62C idle. LOL

Had to just repeat that. I would be terrified.


----------



## coolhandluke41

great job batranu,welcome to OCN ,now post this on hwbot


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7*


and won't be for long you keep it at that voltage lol. Now show me a 1 hour prime95 blend run at 5ghz and tell me what voltage THAT takes. Then I may be impressed.









62c idle. LOL.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Arthur Hucksake*


62C idle. LOL

Had to just repeat that. I would be terrified.


I don't get it where are you guys seeing 62c idle?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *batranu*


Today i was lucky afyer i changed two i5-2500k and one i7-2600k. My new cpu i5-2500k is amazing.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1684717


2 cores, 2 threads???

What the hell is going on here??







It's that way in your validation and your screen shot.

That is WAY too much voltage as Jonesey said.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sheyster*


2 cores, 2 threads???

What the hell is going on here??







It's that way in your validation and your screen shot.

That is WAY too much voltage as Jonesey said.


he probably needs more juice to get all 4


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*


he probably needs more juice to get all 4


Or he killed 2 cores...


----------



## batranu

I play with bios only 2 hours, tomorow i will try low voltage. Is my validation, maybe i will use camera next time.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *batranu*


I play with bios only 2 hours, tomorow i will try low voltage. Is my validation, maybe i will use camera next time.


You need to bench with 4 cores. Check your MSCONFIG>Boot>Advanced settings. You're only showing 2 of the 4 cores.


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sheyster*


You need to bench with 4 cores. Check your MSCONFIG>Boot>Advanced settings. You're only showing 2 of the 4 cores.


He disabled two in the bios.


----------



## batranu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7;12561828*
> He disabled two in the bios.


I use only 2 core from BIOS, its more easy, but it was only few test.
Sry for my bad english btw.


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batranu;12566761*
> I use only 2 core from BIOS, its more easy, but it was only few test.
> Sry for my bad english btw.


As I said, no worries on the english, but before you think your "2500k is amazing" use all 4 of your cores, and show me some 1hour prime95 blend runs, THEN AND ONLY THEN will ANYONE here agree with you.... depending on the results.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7;12568834*
> As I said, no worries on the english, but before you think your "2500k is amazing" use all 4 of your cores, and show me some 1hour prime95 blend runs, THEN AND ONLY THEN will ANYONE here agree with you.... depending on the results.


Haha now now... don't make him go and blow up his chip..


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis;12569098*
> Haha now now... don't make him go and blow up his chip..


Well, posting a screenie with only 2 cores active is rather deceptive. I'm not sure if that was intended, but it certainly needs to be called out.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I don't even know how he got to that voltage anyhow... whenever I tried to set anything 1.55v and up on my board it didn't boot because it said "CPU over voltage error! Press F1 to enter Setup."


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis;12569169*
> I don't even know how he got to that voltage anyhow... whenever I tried to set anything 1.55v and up on my board it didn't boot because it said "CPU over voltage error! Press F1 to enter Setup."


there is one setting in bios where you can unlock v limit


----------



## Outcasst

I think I'm going to return my board and get one of the B3 stepping Gigabyte boards. Generally just too many issues surrounding these boards.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;12569400*
> I think I'm going to return my board and get one of the B3 stepping Gigabyte boards. Generally just too many issues surrounding these boards.


It's funny you say that, because there are people here on OCN who have Gigabyte now who say they are switching to ASUS for the same reason.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster;12569425*
> It's funny you say that, because there are people here on OCN who have Gigabyte now who say they are switching to ASUS for the same reason.


Oh god. I dunno what to do


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;12569400*
> I think I'm going to return my board and get one of the B3 stepping Gigabyte boards. Generally just too many issues surrounding these boards.


All early generation versions of a product have issues... pretty much *all* generations of a product are going to have issues, but the improve along the way with each update and revision.

I probably would have gone with Gigabyte, but I am not going to support them for this product when they couldn't even get their UEFI implemented in time for the launch. I find it amusing how they can't get the UEFI working in time for Sandy Bridge yet they have plenty of time to develop more high-end x58 boards...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;12569451*
> Oh god. I dunno what to do


I would suggest exchanging for the B3 ASUS board. There will be new BIOS releases available in the near future, and these boards will get better with time. I've only had a few minor problems, but nothing that has driven me crazy.


----------



## Jonesey I7

I came from a Gigabyte board to my sig board, and while the GB was easier to work with, and a little more consistent, I will still stick with Asus... Asus will get it right, and what you get from GB right now is about as good as it will EVER get. Believe me.


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Got to hand it to Asus, they do actively work on bios revisions and reps do venture into public forums very often. Gigabyte don't have that level of interaction and i've never been certain they will fix issues.


----------



## Eaglake

I gotta say that I'll go with Asus also. Had no problems with they motherboards.
Also I want to taste the new UEFI









@Arthur I think you have a typo in your sig rig i5 2600k?


----------



## batranu

New update for my Cpu i5-2500k:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1686502


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *batranu*


New update for my Cpu i5-2500k:
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1686502


*sigh*............. FOR THE LAST TIME...... *NOT IMPRESSED*!!!!! Turn on ALL 4 CORES, and show me even _*30 mins of prime95 blend for some HELLA PROPS!!!!!!*_ Other than that, you're just wasting time. /thread


----------



## batranu

@Jonesey I7 
With my cooler i cant, cpu will be overheating to much. My case use only 2 fans at 1000rot/min for intake and exhaust.


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *batranu*


@Jonesey I7 
With my cooler i cant, cpu will be overheating to much. My case use only 2 fans at 1000rot/min for intake and exhaust.


You're right, so show me 5ghz with a STABLE voltage for 30 mins....... of coarse you can't do 5.8ghz, no one can as of yet and probably never will prime that high. I'd be a LOT more impressed with an hr of prime95 at 5ghz and you validate THAT speed and voltage on ALL FOUR CORES.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7*


You're right, so show me 5ghz with a STABLE voltage for 30 mins....... of coarse you can't do 5.8ghz, no one can as of yet and probably never will prime that high. I'd be a LOT more impressed with an hr of prime95 at 5ghz and you validate THAT speed and voltage on ALL FOUR CORES.


I would check HWBot first.









1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8.

Unless you mean on *air*, then no... nobody has got 5.8 on air.

The highest air clocks are 5724.6 mhz for the 2600K and 5746.57 mhz for the 2500K.


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis*


I would check HWBot first.









1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8.

Unless you mean on *air*, then no... nobody has got 5.8 on air.

The highest air clocks are 5724.6 mhz for the 2600K and 5746.57 mhz for the 2500K.


And you should re-read my post, as I was talking about no one will prime95 for one hour anywhere close to those clocks, not 6 seconds worth of superpi or even less to validate. Stable overclocks impress me, not <1minute suicide runs that degrade chips faster than the speed of lightning.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7*


And you should re-read my post, as I was talking about no one will prime95 for one hour anywhere close to those clocks, not 6 seconds worth of superpi or even less to validate. Stable overclocks impress me, not <1minute suicide runs that degrade chips faster than the speed of lightning.


Believe me I read it many times and that is what I got from the way you worded it. Typing stuff on the internet sucks because it makes it so hard to try to get your point across. Anyone reading it possibly interprets it differently so what sounded right to you sounds different to someone else.

Quote:



You're right, so show me 5ghz with a STABLE voltage for 30 mins....... *of coarse you can't do 5.8ghz, no one can as of yet* and probably never will prime that high. I'd be a LOT more impressed with an hr of prime95 at 5ghz and you validate THAT speed and voltage on ALL FOUR CORES.


I read that as you saying he can't reach 5.8GHz because nobody else can, and even if they had it wouldn't be Prime stable.

Also you say that it only needs to be stable for "6 seconds of SuperPi" but there are some people running 5.7GHz on air and doing 2 minute wPrime 1024M runs. While it may not be Prime stable it sure is a lot more than 6 seconds, and it would take quite a bit of cooling to make it so that your computer just doesn't have a catastrophic meltdown while running those insane clocks for 2 minutes on just an air cooler.

Also max overclocks aren't about them being Prime stable. It's not practical. Are you going to go up to a top fuel dragster driver and tell him to drive his car cross-country? No because those cars can barely steer and only hold enough fuel for a quarter mile run. Sure they can go 300 MPH but they aren't meant to be a daily driver.

Just like how I wouldn't ask someone with a LN2 pot on their CPU to sit there for 30 minutes while we watch them run Prime to check if their OC is stable. Sure he may not be using LN2 but that doesn't mean just because he is using an air cooler that any overclock he is trying to achieve must be for 24/7 use right? I wouldn't feel like going through all the trouble of working with LN2 either if I didn't have to.

Basically what I am saying is if he wants to run risky settings to try to get ranked better on HWBot then so be it. I agree that a high and stable overclock with lower voltage is more appealing than a really high overclock that isn't stable and higher voltage, but sadly HWBot doesn't have a ranking for that.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batranu;12573845*
> new update for my cpu i5-2500k:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1686502


FFS turn on all your cores!


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I wonder... if I disable 3/4 cores in my BIOS so I only have one and then try to get some insane OC to run SuperPi (since it is only single threaded) would that be against HWBot rules?

Seems kind of like cheating I would think, but maybe they allow that... I haven't looked.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis;12576129*
> I wonder... if I disable 3/4 cores in my BIOS so I only have one and then try to get some insane OC to run SuperPi (since it is only single threaded) would that be against HWBot rules?
> 
> Seems kind of like cheating I would think, but maybe they allow that... I haven't looked.


Dunno, but I'm not really into the whole bragging rights/suicide runs type of overclocking. I'm with Jonesey, I like to see stable OC's at the highest speed with the lowest possible vcore.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster;12576171*
> Dunno, but I'm not really into the whole bragging rights/suicide runs type of overclocking. I'm with Jonesey, I like to see stable OC's at the highest speed with the lowest possible vcore.


It makes me mad though when I see people with these 2500K's that are doing like 5GHz on like 1.3v. That is an awesome overclock don't get me wrong but I just want to slap them in the face because that chip would be like the next world record breaker but they are just content leaving it at a mild setting (mild as in mild for these chips, in reality it is still insane in general).


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semper Fidelis;12576201*
> It makes me mad though when I see people with these 2500K's that are doing like 5GHz on like 1.3v. That is an awesome overclock don't get me wrong but I just want to slap them in the face because that chip would be like the next world record breaker but they are just content leaving it at a mild setting (mild as in mild for these chips, in reality it is still insane in general).


To each his own. Using your car analogy earlier, there are lots of people who own very fast powerful cars, but don't drive them anywhere near top speed.







They still enjoy having them nonetheless.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *batranu;12573845*
> New update for my Cpu i5-2500k:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1686502


please put that under prime even if its for 2 minutes and ss of real temp running.

Edit: actually dont you might fry it, I can only guess what the temps might be.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster;12576269*
> To each his own. Using your car analogy earlier, there are lots of people who own very fast powerful cars, but don't drive them anywhere near top speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They still enjoy having them nonetheless.


Well technically there are speed limits to follow while driving, and in overclocking there are no speed limits.


----------



## coolhandluke41

give him a break..geess,the dude made one freken post and most of you want to take him a part ,he doesn't have to prove dudley due to any of you and he already proved that he got bigger balls than most of you pulling 1.65v on air
again great job batranu

@Semper Fidelis,if you want disable Vcore limit.. Go to monitor, click on the cpu voltage and press ignore


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41;12577380*
> give him a break..geess,the dude made one freken post and most of you want to take him a part ,he doesn't have to prove dudley due to any of you and he already proved that he got bigger balls than most of you pulling 1.65v on air
> again great job batranu


Doing it with only 2 cores active does not count, at least not in my book. It's a complete joke.







It's basically cheating and it has nothing to do with balls.


----------



## c-j

looking to buy a new board. ive always liked asus so im sticking with them.

im on a tight budget

witch board is good. i want to be able to clock my 2600k

so i dont want to be to cheap that its not a good board.

could you guys help me out please


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c-j*


looking to buy a new board. ive always liked asus so im sticking with them.

im on a tight budget

witch board is good. i want to be able to clock my 2600k

so i dont want to be to cheap that its not a good board.

could you guys help me out please


maby ASUS P8P67 Pro


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c-j;12579981*
> looking to buy a new board. ive always liked asus so im sticking with them.
> 
> im on a tight budget
> 
> witch board is good. i want to be able to clock my 2600k
> 
> so i dont want to be to cheap that its not a good board.
> 
> could you guys help me out please


If you want to go with ASUS I would just get the p8p67 (vanilla or plain )


----------



## lightsout

Got an email from Asus that they are taking rma's.

sent from tapatalk on android


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;12586461*
> Got an email from Asus that they are taking rma's.
> 
> sent from tapatalk on android


thanks for the heads up


----------



## billythekid2012

hi guys i flashed to the 1305 bios
but is there any way i can go back to the 1204 
dont realy like the 1305 for one i need more volts 
at 5ghz with the 1204 i only needed 1.39v now i need 1.43 with 1305
plus i don,t even see 1305 on the asus site where did this come from
is it a beta or some thing.

hope you guys can help all i get when trying to flash back is bios out of date

thanks


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *billythekid2012*


plus i don,t even see 1305 on the asus site where did this come from
is it a beta or some thing.



Asus staff posted them on hardware.fr forums


----------



## xandypx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lightsout*


Got an email from Asus that they are taking rma's.

sent from tapatalk on android


and the link to the RMA website: RMA Log-in


----------



## bratas

Convince me... Should I refund my GA-P67A-UD5 for a MIVE? I don't know if it is a just a blunder but @ ~$200 for the MIVE i'm very tempted.


----------



## Tennobanzai

New Bios 1103 for the WS Revolution.
Quote:


> P8P67 WS - Official UEFI 1103 (Based on 1305 and up Code)
> Change Log -
> - Improved OC performance using Multipliers or Auto Overclocking
> - Improved BCLK and DRAM OC capabilities when enabling the "Internal PLL Overvoltage" option in BIOS. Note - Sleep/Hibernate will not operate properly due to Intel Specs.
> - Improved USB performance, Improved P67 XMP profile compatibility (please note, memory with X58/P55 XMP profiles will generally work but is not optimized for P67 and will usually cause problems when overclocking in several cases)
> - Improved MultiGPU performance
> - Per Core Save Fixed
> - Disable/Enable BT
> - Minor Bug Fixes including new Auto Rules for C-States (C3/C6) when overclocking. If you are overclocking, C-States will be disabled for enhanced performance. If you want EIST to work properly while overclocking, please ensure that C1E is enabled, C3 and C6 are also recommended to be enabled for PM reasons unless you are benchmarking 3DMark, PCMark, or Super PI.
> - Intel RAID will not support bootable volumes greater than 2.2TB yet, Intel plans a firmware update shortly to allow this operation. AHCI and IDE are not affected.
> - Enhanced AI Suite II compatibility


*- Disable/Enable BT*
Anyone know what BT is? If they are referring to bluetooth I would rather stay away from this Bios until some others can confirm it actually works for the WS


----------



## skwannabe

My local microcenter had the new p67 revision b3 and grabbed one
Im going to return the faulty one tomorrow and get my money refunded. I noticed the price is now $220.

Atleast asus is getting them out.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai;12596523*
> New Bios 1103 for the WS Revolution.
> 
> *- Disable/Enable BT*
> Anyone know what BT is? If they are referring to bluetooth I would rather stay away from this Bios until some others can confirm it actually works for the WS


Yes, BT refers to Bluetooth.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster;12597406*
> Yes, BT refers to Bluetooth.


Thats pretty fail on Asus.. Either it's a typo or it's made for another motherboard


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai;12597451*
> Thats pretty fail on Asus.. Either it's a typo or it's made for another motherboard


I think they added that feature to all the latest BIOS releases, including 1305. If everything is working right for you, I would just wait for now. There have been A LOT of problems flashing to the 1305 BIOS, which this is based on.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster;12597577*
> I think they added that feature to all the latest BIOS releases, including 1305. If everything is working right for you, I would just wait for now. There have been A LOT of problems flashing to the 1305 BIOS, which this is based on.


I doubt they can add in a physical feature such as Bluetooth, unless this feature gets automatically disabled in the boards without it since it can't find Bluetooth.

But thanks for the heads up about issues with 1305. I guess i'll wait off on this Bios or wait for the replacements


----------



## CookiiMonster

New Rev3 motherboards in stock in UK
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/asus-p8p67-pro-rev3-intel-p67-s1155-pci-e-20-x16-ddr3-2200%28oc%29-sata-6gb-s-sata-raid


----------



## skwannabe

http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/955740-ga-mc-has-p67-pro.html

Just finished setting up my rig with the new B3 revision mbs.


----------



## KenjiS

Grr...I'm eagerly waiting for my Sabertooth P67....







its the last bit i need for my system!


----------



## ilam3d

There's a problem with the clocks not staying in idle with 1302 and 1305. Remember that you can't roll back after you've gone over 1302.


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS;12603213*
> Grr...I'm eagerly waiting for my Sabertooth P67....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its the last bit i need for my system!


The same here to, but i'm waiting for Deluxe. Hope to get it by the end of next week.


----------



## DeltaVictor81

So I know I'll get my new revision board soon and it might not be an issue anymore, but after flashing to 1204 from 1053, I'm getting the occasional cold boot issue again.

When it does happen, I'll hit the power button and fans / mobo lights will start, but no signal sent to the display... after a few seconds it will autmomatically power off and power on again, then it will begin booting but freeze at the Windows 7 logo screen. I have to restart again manually and prompt "normal start" because it didn't load properly. THEN it will boot normally and run perfectly fine.

It does this about once every 2-3 cold boots... the rest of the time it will boot with no issue.

It did not do this after I cleared the CMOS on 1053 bios. I have cleared CMOS (jumper swap only) after flashing to 1204.

Does anyone have a new p8p67 pro yet? What bios are they coming with?

I'm running at 4.7ghz, manual vcore of 1.35 (no stability issues once loaded), ram @ 1.6v as prescribed.

Any thoughts? Thanks guys.


----------



## skwannabe

The B3 revised motherboard are loaded with 1305 bios.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skwannabe;12608251*
> The B3 revised motherboard are loaded with 1305 bios.


Oh really . Guess it is what it is.


----------



## DeltaVictor81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skwannabe;12608251*
> The B3 revised motherboard are loaded with 1305 bios.


Have you run into any issues with your new mobo? Cold boot (double boots), increased / decreased performance, etc etc?


----------



## Axon14

So I need a little advice guys.

I currently have the Gigabyte P67-UD4. It's a nice board, but I have a few issues with it. Primarily, the BIOS is a little whack and boots quite slowly, despite me having an SSD as a boot drive. In fact, the boot time is slower than my old X58 board. My RAM also defaults to 1066 speed and 7-7-7-20 timings. This occurs randomly, and it's making me kind of nuts.

Second issue is the turbo mode - though this is a touted feature of the entire SB chip line, it causes me headaches in Starcraft 2, my primary game. normally there are no issues, but when I'm about to engage another player's large (30+ unit) army with my equally large army, I see a split second hesitation in performance as the turbo mode clearly kicks in. This drives me insane, and actually affects my game play - if you play SC2, you know that precisely how, where and when you engage can be critical.

So my question is this: does any one experience anything like what I've described above with the ASUS P67A Pro? Once MC has enough supply, they've already advised that they will allow me to exchange my current board for another one. If the ASUS is the better option, I'll switch over, you know?


----------



## Sheyster

The 1305 BIOS is now posted on the official ASUS support site. (support.asus.com)

Flash at your own risk since some problems have been reported flashing to this BIOS. There is a thread about it over at the [H] forums.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeltaVictor81;12608208*
> So I know I'll get my new revision board soon and it might not be an issue anymore, but after flashing to 1204 from 1053, I'm getting the occasional cold boot issue again.
> 
> When it does happen, I'll hit the power button and fans / mobo lights will start, but no signal sent to the display... after a few seconds it will autmomatically power off and power on again, then it will begin booting but freeze at the Windows 7 logo screen. I have to restart again manually and prompt "normal start" because it didn't load properly. THEN it will boot normally and run perfectly fine.
> 
> It does this about once every 2-3 cold boots... the rest of the time it will boot with no issue.
> 
> It did not do this after I cleared the CMOS on 1053 bios. I have cleared CMOS (jumper swap only) after flashing to 1204.
> 
> Does anyone have a new p8p67 pro yet? What bios are they coming with?
> 
> I'm running at 4.7ghz, manual vcore of 1.35 (no stability issues once loaded), ram @ 1.6v as prescribed.
> 
> Any thoughts? Thanks guys.


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=265454


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake;12607689*
> The same here to, but i'm waiting for Deluxe. Hope to get it by the end of next week.


Amazon has the B3 stepping P67 Sabertooth up for preorder so i preordered one there as a backup in case i fail to get one from Newegg...


----------



## Jonesey I7

I went ahead and flashed to 1305, despite all the rumors of dead boards, blah blah blah. I'm here to tell you, it's a GOD SEND. Cleared up every single issue I was having with 1204. I could not be ANY HAPPIER. Just if you do so as well, make sure to follow their instructions TO THE T. I don't know if actually being able to read and follow instructions made the difference for me, but I'm really glad I did.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7*


I went ahead and flashed to 1305, despite all the rumors of dead boards, blah blah blah. I'm here to tell you, it's a GOD SEND. Cleared up every single issue I was having with 1204. I could not be ANY HAPPIER. Just if you do so as well, make sure to follow their instructions TO THE T. I don't know if actually being able to read and follow instructions made the difference for me, but I'm really glad I did.


I did as well, no problems here. I think the main problem is to load optimized defaults, save and reboot BEFORE you flash, AND ALSO after you flash but before you clear the CMOS.


----------



## Eaglake

Do the new b3.rev comes with 1305 BIOS or older?








Quote:



Originally Posted by *skwannabe*


The B3 revised motherboard are loaded with 1305 bios.


so if it's preinstalled with this bios there shouldn't be any issues
feeling kind of sick today, didn't notice


----------



## coolhandluke41

Any noticable difference with the official 1305 bios comparred to 1204 ??


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake;12612733*
> Do the new b3.rev comes with 1305 BIOS or older?


Reports are that they come with 1305.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41;12613108*
> Any noticable difference with the official 1305 bios comparred to 1204 ??


The main difference is the BT enable/disable and the different auto settings for C1E, C6 & C3. My voltages seem about the same as 1204.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster;12614555*
> Reports are that they come with 1305.
> 
> The main difference is the BT enable/disable and the different auto settings for C1E, C6 & C3. My voltages seem about the same as 1204.


thanks..the new MB's come with new bios based on 1305..1103 or something


----------



## Cyph3r

A big difference between 1204 and 1305 is that 1204 had a minor hit on GPU performance, but 1305 cleared it all up, I made a thread on it;

http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/956133-interesting-find-asus-p8p67-causes-slower.html


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41;12613108*
> Any noticable difference with the official 1305 bios comparred to 1204 ??


Not usually one to cuss, but HELL YES!! Huge difference is no more random b.s.o.d.'s like I was getting from 1204 when folding. I sold a ud3p to get my sig board..... it was bigadv stable at 5ghz with 1.42v. On THIS board, it was taking almost 1.48v to be "almost" stable, as I would get random bsod's for no apparent reason?!?!? It was driving me CRAZY. Saw all the hoopla about 1305 being pure death for these boards, but figured hey, what could it hurt, this board already blows. Has solved EVERY SINGLE ISSUE I WAS HAVING. Nuff said, flash flash flash, I.M.H.O.









P.S........... I'm not using the "official" bios I guess? I didn't see it on Asus, I just downloaded the one from the Asus P67 thread at Extremeoverclockers.com. He updates it often, I wonder if it was actually the official one then? Who knows, and actually who cares, I couldn't be happier.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I just flash 1305 and i'm a bit dumbfounded..1305 wore reported to have F12 option...this are new bios or at list different from previous 1305 betas in my opinion ,same voltage as 1204 except for BT on/off and C state ,go figure
I will play with C state tomorrow and see how that works

Edit; actually looks like i need less V ,will do more testing when i get up


----------



## mjl4878

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeltaVictor81;12608208*
> So I know I'll get my new revision board soon and it might not be an issue anymore, but after flashing to 1204 from 1053, I'm getting the occasional cold boot issue again.
> 
> When it does happen, I'll hit the power button and fans / mobo lights will start, but no signal sent to the display... after a few seconds it will autmomatically power off and power on again, then it will begin booting but freeze at the Windows 7 logo screen. I have to restart again manually and prompt "normal start" because it didn't load properly. THEN it will boot normally and run perfectly fine.
> 
> It does this about once every 2-3 cold boots... the rest of the time it will boot with no issue.
> 
> It did not do this after I cleared the CMOS on 1053 bios. I have cleared CMOS (jumper swap only) after flashing to 1204.
> 
> Does anyone have a new p8p67 pro yet? What bios are they coming with?
> 
> I'm running at 4.7ghz, manual vcore of 1.35 (no stability issues once loaded), ram @ 1.6v as prescribed.
> 
> Any thoughts? Thanks guys.


I'm actually still having this issue on 1305 but it's not really a huge deal since i'm getting a new board soon.


----------



## BigFrank

Got an email from the egg last night asking me about how I would like to take my RMA. Incase anyone is interested they gave 3 options. I took option 3 hopefully this route will speed things up a bit.

" _A. Regular RMA
Regular RMAs are shipped once we receive your original unit. Once we receive your e-mail, we will create an RMA and send you a free return shipping label. Once we receive the original item from you, Newegg will ship the replacement to the original shipping address.

B. Advanced RMA
Advanced RMAs allow us to ship the replacement to you promptly and gives you 30 days to return the original unit. Once we receive your e-mail, a Customer Service Representative will contact you within 2 to 3 business days to process your RMA. Advanced RMAs require a Credit Card authorization: in the event we do not receive the defective replacement within 30 days from the date the replacement is shipped, the credit card you provide on the phone will be charged in the amount of the product retail price. Please include the best phone number to reach you at in your email but do NOT include your credit card information.

C. Not Interested
If you are not interested in a replacement, or have initiated a replacement with the manufacturer, you can either reply with "C" or "Not Interested" in the subject line, or simply disregard this email.
"_


----------



## BigFrank

Overclock question for you guys. I'm trying to push my CPu to 4.7ghz, and my PC locks up no BSOD. I tried doing it through BIOS, and I get to the windows start up screen and it just hangs there. I also tried setting it to 4.7 through AI suite and when I hit apply it just freezes everything up.

Here is what I have everything set at.
BLCK - 100
mutiplier - x47
vcore - 1.396v
vrm - 350hz
LLC - ultra high
phase control -extreme
duty control - extreme

Any thoughts?


----------



## xandypx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFrank*


Overclock question for you guys. I'm trying to push my CPu to 4.7ghz, and my PC locks up no BSOD. I tried doing it through BIOS, and I get to the windows start up screen and it just hangs there. I also tried setting it to 4.7 through AI suite and when I hit apply it just freezes everything up.

Here is what I have everything set at.
BLCK - 100
mutiplier - x47
vcore - 1.396v
vrm - 350hz
LLC - ultra high
phase control -extreme
duty control - extreme

Any thoughts?


You're gonna hate to hear this but... not enough voltage. It's hanging at the windows logo, and never getting to "welcome"? More voltage. You can test it in AI suite, by bumping voltage up there, and then setting in BIOS once you figure out the voltage you need.


----------



## Maou

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFrank*


Overclock question for you guys. I'm trying to push my CPu to 4.7ghz, and my PC locks up no BSOD. I tried doing it through BIOS, and I get to the windows start up screen and it just hangs there. I also tried setting it to 4.7 through AI suite and when I hit apply it just freezes everything up.

Here is what I have everything set at.
BLCK - 100
mutiplier - x47
vcore - 1.396v
vrm - 350hz
LLC - ultra high
phase control -extreme
duty control - extreme

Any thoughts?



Have you enabled Internal PLL overvoltage?


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandypx;12632678*
> You're gonna hate to hear this but... not enough voltage. It's hanging at the windows logo, and never getting to "welcome"? More voltage. You can test it in AI suite, by bumping voltage up there, and then setting in BIOS once you figure out the voltage you need.


How much should I bump it up? .10v? and work from there?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maou;12632813*
> Have you enabled Internal PLL overvoltage?


It's set to Auto, should I change it to enabled?


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;12633853*
> How much should I bump it up? .10v? and work from there?
> 
> It's set to Auto, should I change it to enabled?


If you are ambitious, you can start at the high end 1.56V, and work down to the lowest you can go without freezing (quicker this way)... real important to watch your temps.

or the safe way, going the other way.. start at your 1.396 (which is probably actually 1.395), and push it 2 notches up to 1.4 (up .005V) in Turbo V, pushing the CPU multiplyer up 1x. If that doesn't work, try 2 more notches. When you find the point where you can boot, drop it one notch, and try again. then run something like prime to make sure that you don't crash later when you don't want to.

The freezing rebooting may drive you nuts, but it's the only way to find out what you need.

Regarding the Internal PLL overvoltage, at a 47 multiplyer, that setting really shouldn't matter... but having said that, it can't hurt to try.

Usually the PLL overvoltage setting helps when reaching for a 49+ multiplyer.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandypx;12633994*
> If you are ambitious, you can start at the high end 1.56V, and work down to the lowest you can go without freezing (quicker this way)... real important to watch your temps.
> 
> or the safe way, going the other way.. start at your 1.396 (which is probably actually 1.395), and push it 2 notches up to 1.4 (up .005V) in Turbo V, pushing the CPU multiplyer up 1x. If that doesn't work, try 2 more notches. When you find the point where you can boot, drop it one notch, and try again. then run something like prime to make sure that you don't crash later when you don't want to.
> 
> The freezing rebooting may drive you nuts, but it's the only way to find out what you need.
> 
> Regarding the Internal PLL overvoltage, at a 47 multiplyer, that setting really shouldn't matter... but having said that, it can't hurt to try.
> 
> Usually the PLL overvoltage setting helps when reaching for a 49+ multiplyer.


Thanks. I might bump it to 1.5v and work down from there, temps aren't really an issue at this time for me when testing. You're right about the freeze boots driving me nuts...lol

One thing that strikes me as weird is I have the cpu voltage 1.27v and I get very close to 1.4v during testing. My LLC is set to Ultra High.


----------



## ilam3d

Any ideas why CPU won't stay @ 1600 MHZ for more than a 1second? This started happening after flashing to 1302, 1305 didn't solve it.

Not a biggie, but i'm pretty stubborn.


----------



## 4.54billionyears

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ilam3d*


Any ideas why CPU won't stay @ 1600 MHZ for more than a 1second? This started happening after flashing to 1302, 1305 didn't solve it.

Not a biggie, but i'm pretty stubborn.


clear cmos and asus p8p67 manual page 2-14 memok switch.
or
clear cmos and enable tpu switch. see what it auto oc to.


----------



## Tig Ol Bitties

I'm still waiting for my local MicroCenter to get the standard P8P67 boards in...they had about 10 Pro B3 boards when I last checked on Friday (Santa Clara).

A few questions for those of you who happened to get around to replace your board with a B3 version of the same board:

Did you need to reinstall Windows?
Did you need to reactivate Windows?

Basically, I want to know if there was any issues with the swap. I don't expect there to be any since it's the same board, but I'd like to get some confirmation on this. I really would like to avoid having to reinstall software....time is hard to come by.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Update;
"
Gary Key ASUS Technical Support

Status:
New UEFI and Software for MIVE Posted - Updated UEFI releases for the rest of the boards coming in the near future (looks like next week) with several updates."
Updated - 03/07/2011

"We have new NV video drivers for the P67 WS board that along with the 1103 UEFI offers improved GPU/multi-GPU performance. You will not be able to roll back to an older UEFI after this update as it contains new firmware and B3 stepping compatibility. The next official UEFI update (13xx code) in the near future will feature additional user enhancements, USB drift fix and updated Marvell/Intel MEI controller firmware. I highly suggest a Clear CMOS event after loading the updated UEFI and then entering UEFI to reset your custom settings. JJ and I will have updated information on memory setups and SSD testing next week."
http://hardforum.com//showthread.php?t=1578865


----------



## Korlus

I have a general question - since I wrote you a little FAQ, has anything changed? Do I need to add anything, or take something away from it, or is everything fine? I don't pay full attention to this thread since I went with an AMD build instead of a sandy-bridge build (it turned out to be a lot cheaper), but I don't like the idea of neglecting something that got put in the first post.

Feel free to PM me or leave a message here (I'll check through the next few pages to be sure), if you think it needs changing


----------



## ilam3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *4.54billionyears*


clear cmos and asus p8p67 manual page 2-14 memok switch.
or
clear cmos and enable tpu switch. see what it auto oc to.


I tried clering CMOS with no good results.. I don't know why you asked me to Auto OC, but i tried it and left it running for a while. When i came back, it was stability testing @ 5.6GHz with 1.59v (84c) which made me clear CMOS again and put back my common 4.2 OC with 1.215v.

Does anyone have any idea why my 2600k doesn't stay at idle clocks (1600 MHZ) after 1302 update? I tried the C states ON and Auto with no difference.


----------



## BigFrank

not sure what is going on with my rig, but I went to install more RAM today. and I get the red RAM light on everytime now no matter if its 1 or 4 sticks. I tried clearing the cmos and everything can't even get to the BIOS screen. Any ideas?

Guess I should add that even when I hit the memok button I get a restart but the RAM LED will just be flashing. I repeat the process with the same result. Can't even get into the BIOS.


----------



## markm75

Anyone know if its safe to use the downgrade bios option on a b3 motherboard in the asus update? I had stable settings on 1204 but the 1305 the new board came with, i'm having a terrible time finding stability (at 4.8ghz)..


----------



## evolart

I keep trying to convince myself to buy the P8P67 (standard) but there are so many weird issues listed in this thread.


----------



## skwannabe

I finally got my SB rig up and running again and hopefully this time it won't die on me. I got a new processor and motherboard. I switched from pro to deluxe.

However, on the temp led, I'm getting an error message. It says AA and after looking at the manual it said the following:

"System hasd transitioned into ACPI mode. Interrupt controller is in APIC mode."

Anyone know what this mean and what do I have to do to fix it?


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evolart;12699366*
> I keep trying to convince myself to buy the P8P67 (standard) but there are so many weird issues listed in this thread.


Hopefully the new boards won't have as many issues. They rushed these boards out to start with. I get my new board on Monday!


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;12716510*
> Hopefully the new boards won't have as many issues. They rushed these boards out to start with. I get my new board on Monday!


I should have got mine setup Friday, but the shop I ordered my MB canceled the shipping (didn't say why though:thinking So I'm really pissed with them! I hope this week I will get my First ever built pc togeather, as I have parts for SB from 6th of January


----------



## mjl4878

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skwannabe;12716494*
> I finally got my SB rig up and running again and hopefully this time it won't die on me. I got a new processor and motherboard. I switched from pro to deluxe.
> 
> However, on the temp led, I'm getting an error message. It says AA and after looking at the manual it said the following:
> 
> "System hasd transitioned into ACPI mode. Interrupt controller is in APIC mode."
> 
> Anyone know what this mean and what do I have to do to fix it?


AA is what you want it to say.
You can't get the led to display temps


----------



## skwannabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mjl4878;12717891*
> AA is what you want it to say.
> You can't get the led to display temps


Hmmm ok, even though they're saying something is corrupt?


----------



## BigFrank

New board arrived and has been installed. I have one issue although. With my old board my CPU would idle at about 1600mhz and under 1v. And when called upon it would jump to my overclock settings. Now the CPU just sits at the stock 3300mhz settings. I'm not quite sure why it's doing this now I havent done anything differently to my initial setup then before.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;12770185*
> New board arrived and has been installed. I have one issue although. With my old board my CPU would idle at about 1600mhz and under 1v. And when called upon it would jump to my overclock settings. Now the CPU just sits at the stock 3300mhz settings. I'm not quite sure why it's doing this now I havent done anything differently to my initial setup then before.


there is a bios setting... CPU config.. enable C1.. i think

did you RMA or buy a new one?


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dealio*


there is a bios setting... CPU config.. enable C1.. i think

did you RMA or buy a new one?


I RMA'd my old board via newegg. I'll restart and check for c1.

Edit. I enabled that in my BIOS and HWmonitor now shows my voltages correctly, but CPU-z still is incorrect. Although Tmonitor shows everything properly.

Edit- I set c1 c3 and c6 to "enabled" instead of auto and now AI Suite and CPu-z now works properly.


----------



## Asmola

New bioses for Asus P67-mobos.
http://hwbot.org/forum/showpost.php?p=101870&postcount=379


----------



## dealio

questions for people that advanced RMA'ed directly via Asus:

did the new mobo come in retail packaging with all accessories? and/or do you have to return the old mobo in the original box ?


----------



## Asmola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio;12776968*
> questions for people that advanced RMA'ed directly via Asus:
> 
> did the new mobo come in retail packaging with all accessories? and/or do you have to return the old mobo in the original box ?


Usually they only require mobo, not accessories. At least that with Asus mobos.


----------



## deathmage

Hello,

I'm not used to this new EUFI bios on the new Asus boards. I like it, its more of a GUI design. But I'm not sure what settings to adjust to achieve a 4.0ghz overclock. I'm sure a 5.0ghz overclock is definitely possible. I have a H50 and the chip is running very cool atm.

I'm also running 8 Gb's of Corsair Vengeance Memory 1600 DDR3.

if anyone know this new BIOS well and could point in the section to go and what settings to change to get a 4.0ghz clock or 5.0ghz clock. I'm sure I could use the mobo auto settings to overclock but I want to do it manually.

Also, I ordered my board @ 11:45am last Saturday off Newegg by 12:05 the item said "Sold Out", It's a Rev 3.0 board, I'm quite happy I got it, It works like a charm, now I want to overclock it.

Thank you.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio;12776968*
> questions for people that advanced RMA'ed directly via Asus:
> 
> did the new mobo come in retail packaging with all accessories? and/or do you have to return the old mobo in the original box ?


yes it will come in retail box with all accessories+set of HS-101 notebook headset,you send the old one in with the original box (you may have to call them to get FedX return label)

Update;

*NEW BIOS for P8P67 (1401) - P8P67-Deluxe (1502) - P8P67-Evo (1502) - P8P67-Pro (1502)* Download links here:ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/


----------



## Oki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathmage;12777767*
> Hello,
> 
> I'm not used to this new EUFI bios on the new Asus boards. I like it, its more of a GUI design. But I'm not sure what settings to adjust to achieve a 4.0ghz overclock. I'm sure a 5.0ghz overclock is definitely possible. I have a H50 and the chip is running very cool atm.
> 
> I'm also running 8 Gb's of Corsair Vengeance Memory 1600 DDR3.
> 
> if anyone know this new BIOS well and could point in the section to go and what settings to change to get a 4.0ghz clock or 5.0ghz clock. I'm sure I could use the mobo auto settings to overclock but I want to do it manually.
> 
> Also, I ordered my board @ 11:45am last Saturday off Newegg by 12:05 the item said "Sold Out", It's a Rev 3.0 board, I'm quite happy I got it, It works like a charm, now I want to overclock it.
> 
> Thank you.


The best place to start at is http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578110 in my opinion, even if I not tryed it myself, I have heard good feedback on this guide. Their is also those three that may came handy :

http://www.clunk.org.uk/forums/overclocking/39184-p67-sandy-bridge-overclocking-guide-beginners.html
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2011/01/03/intel-sandy-bridge-review/5
http://www.overclock.net/intel-general/910467-ultimate-sandy-bridge-oc-guide-p67a.html

Good luck !


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41;12777822*
> yes it will come in retail box with all accessories+set of HS-101 notebook headset,you send the old one in with the original box (you may have to call them to get FedX return label)
> 
> Update;
> 
> *NEW BIOS for P8P67 (1401) - P8P67-Deluxe (1502) - P8P67-Evo (1502) - P8P67-Pro (1502)* Download links here: http://hwbot.org/forum/showpost.php?...&postcount=379 Thanks to Massman at Hwbot for the heads up
> http://hwbot.org/forum/showthread.ph...870#post101870


both links broken.


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio;12776968*
> questions for people that advanced RMA'ed directly via Asus:
> 
> did the new mobo come in retail packaging with all accessories? and/or do you have to return the old mobo in the original box ?


My advanced RMA came in a retail box with all accessories. The return information asked that all accessories be returned. I shipped it back in the old retail box, and the accessories from the new box, and kept the new box, as it has the new serial number on it. I don't think ASUS cares which retail box you send back. Packed it into the same outer (brown box) box ASUS shipped the new one to me in, and dropped it off at Fed-ex per the return instructions.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41;12777822*
> yes it will come in retail box with all accessories+set of HS-101 notebook headset,you send the old one in with the original box (you may have to call them to get FedX return label)


Oh yea... forgot.. received a new set of headphones also. I received an e-mail with the Fed-Ex information yesterday (1 day after receiving the new board). The new board came with overnight shipping from ASUS, if I might add. Received the new board on Wednesday after submitting my CC info late Monday night.


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathmage;12777767*
> Hello,
> 
> I'm not used to this new EUFI bios on the new Asus boards. I like it, its more of a GUI design. But I'm not sure what settings to adjust to achieve a 4.0ghz overclock. I'm sure a 5.0ghz overclock is definitely possible. I have a H50 and the chip is running very cool atm.
> 
> I'm also running 8 Gb's of Corsair Vengeance Memory 1600 DDR3.
> 
> if anyone know this new BIOS well and could point in the section to go and what settings to change to get a 4.0ghz clock or 5.0ghz clock. I'm sure I could use the mobo auto settings to overclock but I want to do it manually.
> 
> Also, I ordered my board @ 11:45am last Saturday off Newegg by 12:05 the item said "Sold Out", It's a Rev 3.0 board, I'm quite happy I got it, It works like a charm, now I want to overclock it.
> 
> Thank you.


The boards will pretty much do 4.3 on their own. My BIOS automatically defaults to a 43 multiplyer.

For 4.6, just change the multiplyer to 46, and manually set the Bclk to 100 (don't let it stay at 103), although 103 will work, the auto voltage setting increases the CPU voltage too much. You shouldn't need to do any more than that. From where you end up with your Vcore, start lowering voltage from there. You'll be suprised how much you can reduce voltage. Also, set your memory manually 1600Mhz, and DRAM timings and voltage. My board has a tendency to set voltage at 1.65 rather than 1.5 if settings are left on AUTO, and I'm using 1.5V Corsair memory. Either that, or the EFI BIOS will often downclock my 1866 memory to 1333, when it goes through its double POST reset, when changes are made. Manually set, nothing changes.

For 5.0+, follow the instructions in one of the posts linked above. Not too many setting need to be tweeked. Just watch your voltage and temps. Auto voltage settings tend to raise voltage more than is required for stability. Sandy can get pretty hot once you start to increase voltage.

MY Bad.. Sorry for the double POST.


----------



## Yor_

Here's the official FTP from Asus, for the PRO board, including the latest 1502 bios. From there you can navigate to the other boards, as well.

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8P67_PRO/


----------



## munaim1

ooo i'll wait until others have tried it first lol, last time I did a bios upgrade, from 1204 to 1305, I lost my raid completely and it wouldn't boot to windows, no biggy but just had to install EVERYTHING again







. So just a heads up guys, because I dont think I'll be in a hurry to upgrade the bios anytime soon. Also make sure, you reset default clocks and then upgrade bios. good luck lol


----------



## Yor_

Already flashed my board, everything good so far. Though, I don't know what changes are in this version of bios.


----------



## Sheyster

Anyone know what features/changes are included with the new BIOS?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7;12778771*
> both links broken.


sorry ..updated

from the EVO section;

[ 1502 ]

1. fix the CPU/turbo ratio is wrong after clear CMOS
2. fix mouse cursor may be drift if there is a joystick plug in
3. fix that xhci legacy support function fail if there is another PCIE usb3.0 addon card on the system
4. Improve TPU's algorithm to bring better performance on some CPUs.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandypx;12778867*
> My advanced RMA came in a retail box with all accessories. The return information asked that all accessories be returned. I shipped it back in the old retail box, and the accessories from the new box, and kept the new box, as it has the new serial number on it. I don't think ASUS cares which retail box you send back. Packed it into the same outer (brown box) box ASUS shipped the new one to me in, and dropped it off at Fed-ex per the return instructions.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Oh yea... forgot.. received a new set of headphones also. I received an e-mail with the Fed-Ex information yesterday (1 day after receiving the new board). The new board came with overnight shipping from ASUS, if I might add. Received the new board on Wednesday after submitting my CC info late Monday night.


that means i can just go ahead a buy a new different mobo soon (looking at the WS Revolution) and then RMA at the last minute and sell the one they send me as new/unopened.

thanks guys


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sheyster*


Anyone know what features/changes are included with the new BIOS?


^ This...I'm holding out on putting a new BIOS until it has been out for a bit.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathmage;12777767*
> Hello,
> 
> I'm not used to this new EUFI bios on the new Asus boards. I like it, its more of a GUI design. But I'm not sure what settings to adjust to achieve a 4.0ghz overclock. I'm sure a 5.0ghz overclock is definitely possible. I have a H50 and the chip is running very cool atm.
> 
> I'm also running 8 Gb's of Corsair Vengeance Memory 1600 DDR3.
> 
> if anyone know this new BIOS well and could point in the section to go and what settings to change to get a 4.0ghz clock or 5.0ghz clock. I'm sure I could use the mobo auto settings to overclock but I want to do it manually.
> 
> Also, I ordered my board @ 11:45am last Saturday off Newegg by 12:05 the item said "Sold Out", It's a Rev 3.0 board, I'm quite happy I got it, It works like a charm, now I want to overclock it.
> 
> Thank you.


Here is a good link to get you started. http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578110


----------



## deathmage

Gentlemen,

This is really urking me. I think I have a setting wrong someplace on my Asus P8P67 Deluxe. I did a manual overclock with a 42 x 100 clock with a manual voltage of 1.300. and it say turbo will do 4.4. But I get into windows and it idle's at 16x 103.0 mhz @ 1.6ghz and then when a processes happens it spikes to 4.2 to 4.3 ghz...... How do I make the dam thing have a constant 4.4ghz? I have c1, c3, c6 enabled. does speedstep and turbo have to be disabled?

Its just annoying, cpu-z says I'm at 1.6ghz and 4.2 on spike, and then core temp says I'm at 3399.71mhz (103.02 x 33.0) .... are one of my setting just wrong?


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathmage;12784498*
> Gentlemen,
> 
> This is really urking me. I think I have a setting wrong someplace on my Asus P8P67 Deluxe. I did a manual overclock with a 42 x 100 clock with a manual voltage of 1.300. and it say turbo will do 4.4. But I get into windows and it idle's at 16x 103.0 mhz @ 1.6ghz and then when a processes happens it spikes to 4.2 to 4.3 ghz...... How do I make the dam thing have a constant 4.4ghz? I have c1, c3, c6 enabled. does speedstep and turbo have to be disabled?
> 
> Its just annoying, cpu-z says I'm at 1.6ghz and 4.2 on spike, and then core temp says I'm at 3399.71mhz (103.02 x 33.0) .... are one of my setting just wrong?


You need to *disable* C1, C3 and C6. Speedstep should also be disabled.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathmage;12784498*
> Gentlemen,
> 
> This is really urking me. I think I have a setting wrong someplace on my Asus P8P67 Deluxe. I did a manual overclock with a 42 x 100 clock with a manual voltage of 1.300. and it say turbo will do 4.4. But I get into windows and it idle's at 16x 103.0 mhz @ 1.6ghz and then when a processes happens it spikes to 4.2 to 4.3 ghz...... How do I make the dam thing have a constant 4.4ghz? I have c1, c3, c6 enabled. does speedstep and turbo have to be disabled?
> 
> Its just annoying, cpu-z says I'm at 1.6ghz and 4.2 on spike, and then core temp says I'm at 3399.71mhz (103.02 x 33.0) .... are one of my setting just wrong?


Do what outcast said, my core temp also reads the wrong cpu clock speed too so don't worry about that. Go with what cpu-z is saying. AI suite is pretty accurate too.


----------



## deathmage

Gentlemen,

I turned off c1, c3, c6, I turned off speedstep. I left Turbo on, I left the bclk to 100, since I found out that can only go to like 110 maybe. I set the turbo step to 48 for a 4.8 clock. I set the Phase to Extreme and T probe to Extreme as-well. CPU voltage I set to 1.375 and the ram is set to 1.65.

Once I boot into windows, the Temps of the chip is idles around 30 to 35 degrees so I think the clock is higher than windows registers but I'm not sure.

I'm really curious why the chip idles at 1.6ghz but then spikes to 4.8ghz. Is it at all possible to make the chip stay at a constant 4.8ghz?


----------



## Falkentyne

Did you disable EIST?
Also if there is an option to set cores by OS, set that to DISABLED.


----------



## deathmage

EIST? what the heck is that?

I guess more important, were is it in the BIOS?


----------



## gonX

More importantly, why do you want to force 4.4 GHz? It'll ramp up when the extra speed is needed anyway.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;12788724*
> More importantly, why do you want to force 4.4 GHz? It'll ramp up when the extra speed is needed anyway.


This !

Why would you want a constant, high clock/voltage when your cpu will spend most it's time sitting idle.
You'll save money on the electricity bill, won't stress your components as much, wont dump more heat in your box/room uselessly.

Motherboards are pretty good with C states and adjusting volatges with sb, it shouldn't change much in terms of stability.
The only reason why I'd lock the cpu @ its max would be maybe in the case of a folding machine that 24/7 runs at it's max.


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathmage;12786610*
> Gentlemen,
> 
> I turned off c1, c3, c6, I turned off speedstep. I left Turbo on, I left the bclk to 100, since I found out that can only go to like 110 maybe. I set the turbo step to 48 for a 4.8 clock. I set the Phase to Extreme and T probe to Extreme as-well. CPU voltage I set to 1.375 and the ram is set to 1.65.
> 
> *Once I boot into windows, the Temps of the chip is idles around 30 to 35 degrees so I think the clock is higher than windows registers but I'm not sure.*
> 
> I'm really curious why the chip idles at 1.6ghz but then spikes to 4.8ghz. Is it at all possible to make the chip stay at a constant 4.8ghz?


You can keep it at 4.8, but like everyone already said... Why?

The reason you are idling at 30-35° is because your CPU drops to 1.6Ghz, typically along with the voltage you're pumping through the CPU (depending on exactly how you are set up in BIOS). 30-35° is not abnormal with an H50 cooler (best case senario will only be slightly less than 30°, unless your fan is running @ 100% all the time, then you might see 26-27°; with an outside ambient of 20°), if your Voltage isn't dropping below 1V @ idle. If you want it to be cooler at idle, adjust the PWM minimum fan speed to a higher value (for wherever you have the H50 fan plugged in, in the BIOS. Running at a constant 4.8, with your H50, your idle temps and voltage are going to be considerably higher... all the time. Why not give the CPU a rest, and time to cool down. As someone else said, your CPU will be idling most of the time anyway.

Regarding your OC, have you tried to lower your DRAM voltage down? Your Corsair Vengeance memory is rated for 1.5V. I run mine at 1.53xxxV (1.5V is not stable... go figure). You don't need that much voltage to those Mem Modules.


----------



## sockpirate

Quick question , for overclocking, during your benches using prime95 are you all Disabling Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor?


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;12789461*
> Quick question , for overclocking, during your benches using prime95 are you all Disabling Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor?


I left mine enabled.


----------



## sockpirate

Im wondering if it is the same function as the Thermal Monitor that that was recommended to be disabled on the Gigabyte-p67-UD7, which was the mobo i had prior to the Sabertooth p67. If anyone knows if it is the same , that would be helpful.

On the Gigabyte UD7 , they recommend disabling c states, and the Thermal Monitor.
If it is the same thing, i think i will do the same.

Currently i am working on singling out the 4500 Ghz OC , i was running prime for about 30 minutes then crashed. Was running with a vcore of 1.35, which was what i ran on the UD7, (high voltage , i know, got a "bad" batch)

Any insight that you guys think would be helpful toss it at me! New to the UEFI, pretty much follwed the setting for 4.8 from http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578110 minus the voltage they used of course.

EDIT: LOL , hmmm i may have crashed for a really dumb reason, since i just got this board it has a fresh windows installation, and monitor is set to turn off after 10 mins, and computer itself is set to sleep after 30...hmmm lol


----------



## SlackerITGuy

New BIOS for vanilla P8P67:

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8P67/P8P67-ASUS-1401.zip

Directly from ASUS.com.

Should go live tomorrow March 20th.


----------



## derfer

People run full speed all the time because c-states/speedstep hurt performance. Shouldn't everyone know that 140 pages in? Even the official asus guide recommends turning them off for benching. And the downclock isn't why it runs down to 30-40c on idle, it gets that cool at idle even on 4.5ghz+. I'd rather have my pc running at full speed than save 18 watts.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfer;12796068*
> People run full speed all the time because c-states/speedstep hurt performance. Shouldn't everyone know that 140 pages in? Even the official asus guide recommends turning them off for benching. And the downclock isn't why it runs down to 30-40c on idle, it gets that cool at idle even on 4.5ghz+. I'd rather have my pc running at full speed than save 18 watts.


I think it is more of a personal preference thing. I like having speedstep. When I am browsing the web, or stuff like that why do I need 4.6ghz? When I game or do something that needs that CPU power then it just ramps up. I mean it takes less than a second for it to ramp up, you aren't losing that much performance with that.


----------



## sockpirate

I have c states disabled but don't mind the speedstep. It seems like it kicks in around 10% load or less. I havent found any problems when benching using speedstep enabled either.
Although c states are only recommended to be disabled when using synthetic testing like prime on 50+ multipliers.


----------



## celbii

Everytime I restart on p67p8 deluxe board, (1tb harddrive plugged into the marvell port(will change that later)) I always see a " No Physical Disk" on the booting screen but everything else works fine. Anyone know what that is about?

Also how does the clear cmos button the back panel work? Do I just shut the computer off then hold it for a bit and power back on?

thanksd


----------



## deathmage

well its weird. I turned off all the c states and speedstep and now its constantly running at 4.2ghz and usually sits around 34-37c on load. I have power phase and T probe on Extreme, I thought they might help. even though I got only a slight idea what they do, but not exactly.

I'm wondering if at those temps that running it to 4.5 or 4.6 or 4.8 is viable, I'm not sure what is a hot temp and what is not now on a 32nm chip. I'm coming from a e8400 than ran at 4.0 and idled at 37c on load. Like my friend has a i5-760 @ 4.0 and it idles at 39c on a H50, so this chip is def cooler running.

I'm curious, do these chips run better hotter than colder? I know that sounds like reverse thinking to me, but it seems to run better the hotter it gets, is that right?

EDIT: I stand corrected, when its idling at 4.2ghz with the cores at nearly 0% there around 28c to 32c max. is that right?


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathmage;12798534*
> well its weird. I turned off all the c states and speedstep and now its constantly running at 4.2ghz and usually sits around 34-37c on load. I have power phase and T probe on Extreme, I thought they might help. even though I got only a slight idea what they do, but not exactly.
> 
> I'm wondering if at those temps that running it to 4.5 or 4.6 or 4.8 is viable, I'm not sure what is a hot temp and what is not now on a 32nm chip. I'm coming from a e8400 than ran at 4.0 and idled at 37c on load. Like my friend has a i5-760 @ 4.0 and it idles at 39c on a H50, so this chip is def cooler running.
> 
> I'm curious, do these chips run better hotter than colder? I know that sounds like reverse thinking to me, but it seems to run better the hotter it gets, is that right?
> 
> EDIT: I stand corrected, when its idling at 4.2ghz with the cores at nearly 0% there around 28c to 32c max. is that right?


max you should keep the i5 2500k is below 85C and that's not for 24/7 use. Under 75C is what a lot of the guys here do.

I'm at 66C at 4.8ghz 1.37v core 20 passes of linx all memory.


----------



## toshiyap

hi.. is the diff between an asus sb vs a Pro model worth the diference? I heard that the pro has issues with SLI


----------



## toshiyap

hi.. is the diff between an P67 asus sbtooth vs a Pro model worth the diference? I heard that the pro has issues with SLI


----------



## nova_prime

got my system up and running finally. installing all updates and will attempt to OC later.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *celbii;12796749*
> Everytime I restart on p67p8 deluxe board, (1tb harddrive plugged into the marvell port(will change that later)) I always see a " No Physical Disk" on the booting screen but everything else works fine. Anyone know what that is about?
> 
> Also how does the clear cmos button the back panel work? Do I just shut the computer off then hold it for a bit and power back on?
> 
> thanksd


on the first page of this thread there is a FAQ and a guide on how to clear the CMOS...

here is the quote from the FAQ

_*"My computer tells me it can't detect a hard drive. What do I do?!"*_

_"These motherboards have two/three hard drive controllers on them. You can disable the Marvell SATA controller in the EFI, if you're not using it (and it reports "No Hard Disk Detected!."_


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *toshiyap*


hi.. is the diff between an asus sb vs a Pro model worth the diference? I heard that the pro has issues with SLI



Quote:



Originally Posted by *toshiyap*


hi.. is the diff between an P67 asus sbtooth vs a Pro model worth the diference? I heard that the pro has issues with SLI


All of the ASUS Boards 

Specs on the Sabertooth

2 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (single at x16 or dual at x8/x8 mode)
8+2 Power phase
http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_I...Zk9&templete=2

Looking at the price comparison. I would get a PRO if you want to save a few bucks and want to do SLI or Crossfire, or if you want to spend the same amount as a sabertooth I would get the P8P67 Deluxe from ASUS. The Deluxe is going to be a lot better for overclocking due to the 16+2 power phase.


----------



## deathmage

I have the Deluxe myself, and what exactly does the 16+2 power phase actual mean and do for Overclocking and how does T probe work as-well?


----------



## grunion

Any good reason to update from 1204 to 1305?


----------



## Oki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathmage;12800290*
> I have the Deluxe myself, and what exactly does the 16+2 power phase actual mean and do for Overclocking and how does T probe work as-well?


16+2 phase power is suppose to bring more power stability to the CPU, however, many think that their is virtually no difference between 12+2 and 16+2, or only to extreme overclocking with phase-change cooling. P8P67 Pro acheive very good overclocking with 12+2 and the Biostar TP67XE as well with only a 10 phase power. Most ppl will be limited by their cooling solution or their overclocking ability way before the 12+2 phase power in my opinion.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *deathmage*


I have the Deluxe myself, and what exactly does the 16+2 power phase actual mean and do for Overclocking and how does T probe work as-well?


Here is a good write up on power phase. http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...planation.html

If I am correct with the T.Probe function enabled in the bios, T.Probe detects and equalizes the temperature of vCore power components.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Any good reason to update from 1204 to 1305?


New b3 boards have 1305 installed on them right out of the box. It is also on the ASUS page as an official Bios.

I went from 1053 with my old board to 1305 with my new B3 board.

From what I have noticed with 1305, AI Suite is still buggy as hell. Anything done from AI Suite will not stick. All changes must be done from the BIOS. What I have noticed with this is, if I changed overclocks inside my OS, and run prime 95 or IBT they stick fine. But when I go into the BIOS and apply the same settings I get BSOD's all day trying to boot into my OS. I'm not sure if that is motherboard related or not, but I didnt have any of these issues with my old board and 1053 BIOS. Also, the auto overclock or OC tuner are completely buggy. If you do that, your pc will get stuck in an endless boot loop.

Here are the change logs for each BIOS.

*1305*
1. Enable the display of Intel PCH revision BIOS Setup Screen for the ease of recoginization for B3 stepping chipset.
2. Enable support for ROG BIOS Print
3. Enhance SAS card compatibility
4. Enhance auto rule for better performance.
5. Support new version AI-SuiteII(must work with new AI-SuiteII)
6. Enable support for onboard Bluetooth disable capability.
7. Enable support of "Wait For 'F1' If Error" option to allow user to ignore BIOS warnings during POST

*1204 *
1. Reduce boot time if clear RTC.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathmage;12800290*
> I have the Deluxe myself, and what exactly does the 16+2 power phase actual mean and do for Overclocking and how does T probe work as-well?


the higher phase count on P67 will only allow you to sustain longer high overclock
as for TProbe ..maintains the VRM thermal balance
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;12800642*
> Any good reason to update from 1204 to 1305?


1305 ..it contains new firmware and B3 stepping compatibility,if you still have B2 and don't use sleep mode ..no need to


----------



## celbii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFrank*


on the first page of this thread there is a FAQ and a guide on how to clear the CMOS...

here is the quote from the FAQ

_*"My computer tells me it can't detect a hard drive. What do I do?!"*_

_"These motherboards have two/three hard drive controllers on them. You can disable the Marvell SATA controller in the EFI, if you're not using it (and it reports "No Hard Disk Detected!."_


Maybe im just really dumb but I am missing any clear CMOS post, I see in the FAQ it says there is a pictorial tutorial to clear it on the first post but I don't see it.

And I'm getting "No Phsycial Disk" which I assume is differnt than "Cannot detect a hard drive"

Thanks,
Celb||


----------



## RonB94GT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *celbii*


Maybe im just really dumb but I am missing any clear CMOS post, I see in the FAQ it says there is a pictorial tutorial to clear it on the first post but I don't see it.

And I'm getting "No Phsycial Disk" which I assume is differnt than "Cannot detect a hard drive"

Thanks,
Celb||


Click the text that says fix 1


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *celbii*


Maybe im just really dumb but I am missing any clear CMOS post, I see in the FAQ it says there is a pictorial tutorial to clear it on the first post but I don't see it.

And I'm getting "No Phsycial Disk" which I assume is differnt than "Cannot detect a hard drive"

Thanks,
Celb||


*FIX #1 *

Quote:



Clear RTC RAM procedure

1. Turn OFF the computer and unplug the power cord.
2. Move the jumper cap from pins 1-2 (default) to pins 2-3. Keep the cap on pins 2-3 for about 5-10 seconds, then move the cap back to pins 1-2.


3. Plug the power cord and turn ON the computer.
4. Hold down the "Del" key during the boot process and enter BIOS setup to re-enter data.

*If the steps above do not help, remove the onboard battery and move the jumper again to clear the CMOS RTC RAM data. After the CMOS clearance, reinstall the battery.


*FIX #2*

Quote:



Originally Posted by OC_Seer
Some of you may have been experiencing a double POST on your P8P67 series motherboard whereupon after powering on the system from a cold boot, the board will power on and then immediately reset itself before it actually POSTs and shows any display on the screen. I'll explain the fix below and give some information about why this happens.
First, I would like to stress the importance of flashing the BIOS to the latest BIOS revision as listed on our support website, http://support.asus.com/download. You can access the ASUS EZ Flash tool from within the UEFI (advanced options, tools) to flash the BIOS from any removable device such as a USB flash drive.

From time to time we needed to implement full resets in order to maintain stability due to the architecture of the Sandy Bridge platform. For instance, the system may require one full reset when the PCH power has been cut during S5 power state. To fix the most common additional reset (double POST when powering on from off state), enter UEFI BIOS -> go to 'Advanced' tab -> go down to 'APM', press Enter -> enable the "Power on by PCIe." function. Then press F10 to save & exit. After save & exit, let the system boot into Windows or other OS, then perform a proper shutdown: Start button -> Shut down. You will no longer have the double POST. We will fix this in an upcoming BIOS release.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *RonB94GT*


Click the text that says fix 1


^This for CMOS fix

For the "no physical disk". What does your boot order look like?

I think your message has to do with boot order. By default the motherboard will try and boot from the DVD drive. After you install your OS, you need to make your HDD or SSD your main boot drive and disable the dvd rom, that way the motherboard / bios won't try and boot from a disk. I may have read your first post wrong. I apologize.


----------



## celbii

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFrank*


*FIX #1 *

*FIX #2*

^This for CMOS fix

For the "no physical disk". What does your boot order look like?

I think your message has to do with boot order. By default the motherboard will try and boot from the DVD drive. After you install your OS, you need to make your HDD or SSD your main boot drive and disable the dvd rom, that way the motherboard / bios won't try and boot from a disk. I may have read your first post wrong. I apologize.


No worries, I was having cold boot issues where it would reset 2 or 3 times and I used fix #2 by switching to PCIE to fix it now it boots up on the first try. I will try switching the boot order and see if that works.

As for the CMOS as I was referring to the Deluxe mother board which has the nifty little clear cmos button on on the back plate. I was just curious if you were suppose to power down the computer then hold the button down for a bit to clear it and if it did the same as moving the jumpers.

thanks again and sorry for the confusion!


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *celbii;12803154*
> I was just curious if you were suppose to power down the computer then hold the button down for a bit to clear it and if it did the same as moving the jumpers.


I would turn the power switch off, then remove the chord itself and wait a few minutes. I have a green LED on my board I would turn off power and remove chord to PSU and wait for that LED to turn off before fooling around with my motherboard.


----------



## deathmage

Thank you gentlemen. so far I've been very stable at 4.5ghz now for 48 hours, no problems at all. and the chip isn't even peaking 38c on load. I'm extremely happy with this chip and motherboard. This Deluxe board is worth the extra money it cost for it, the features truly are nice.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathmage;12805961*
> Thank you gentlemen. so far I've been very stable at 4.5ghz now for 48 hours, no problems at all. and the chip isn't even peaking 38c on load. I'm extremely happy with this chip and motherboard. This Deluxe board is worth the extra money it cost for it, the features truly are nice.


Those are some good temps. What stress test you running and what are your ambient temps?


----------



## coolhandluke41

oficial Asus 1502 BIOS are life
1. Fix system maybe hang if the NEC Chip F/W is broken.(can some one explain what this is about)


----------



## BigFrank

I have no idea *** that even means. I'll wait a few days. ASUS' history of BIOS has been shakey.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;12806307*
> I have no idea *** that even means. I'll wait a few days. ASUS' history of BIOS has been shakey.


remember my thread about windows slow loading sometimes ?
could this be it ?


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41;12806372*
> remember my thread about windows slow loading sometimes ?
> could this be it ?


Don't know. Going to wait it out like I always have.


----------



## deathmage

I ran Prime95 for a entire night I woke up about 8 hours later and it was at 48c but didn't crash. I figured it was pretty safe to say it was stable. its now been a full 48 hours since then and its been rock solid stable.


----------



## Oki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathmage;12806689*
> I ran Prime95 for a entire night I woke up about 8 hours later and it was at 48c but didn't crash. I figured it was pretty safe to say it was stable. its now been a full 48 hours since then and its been rock solid stable.


did you ran prime95 small or large ftts ? large ftts is much better for testing stability


----------



## sockpirate

i am running 1305 bios, has anyone experienced the post reboots after OCing? When i turn my pc off, then power it back on it loops maybe once or twice then starts up. I dont get the error due to OCing etc. Just wondering why this happens? Or if anyone else has experienced this ?

Anyone? It used to happen a lot worse on the UD7, thing would reboot from cold boot like 6 or more times sometimes before i got a post screen with an error due to OCing...


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*


oficial Asus 1502 BIOS are life
1. Fix system maybe hang if the NEC Chip F/W is broken.(can some one explain what this is about)



What this is about is A GOD SEND for me. It means they finally fixed the random blue screens that would happen for no apparent reason. Now I know it's because of a "broken NEC" which I could care less about why, as long as it's fixed.... WHICH IT APPEARS TO BE!!!!! YAYAYAYAYAYA ASUS

I could fold for a week straight non stop and my system wouldn't even so much as hiccup. BUTTTTTT I would be playing a game, or doing something like using Microsoft word and BAM!!! bsod 124.... which we all know means more vcore, but I KNEW that was bs as I said, I was folding for weeks on end at a set voltage with no problems. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU FINALLY Asus.


----------



## Killabyte

Iv'e been fighting with the same random bluescreens as well. Prime95/IBT runs fine for 30+ minutes. Can play a game for 2 hours no problem.

I start browsing the web and randomly, BSOD x124. At first I thought it wasnt enough voltage to my memory/IMC or my cpu. Whats also odd is that when it did lock up my HDD light was solid.

I actually have better stability with the new B3 P8P67 Pro than the original. I'll give this bios a shot tonight.


----------



## Sinlok

1502 was good for me. 1304 dropped my OC from 4.7 to 4.5 @ 1.375 vcore. With 1502 I'm back to where I was.


----------



## Oki

new review at Hardware Canucks for Pro B3 http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/40263-asus-p8p67-pro-lga1155-sandy-bridge-motherboard-review.html


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oki;12814480*
> new review at Hardware Canucks for Pro B3 http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/40263-asus-p8p67-pro-lga1155-sandy-bridge-motherboard-review.html


+ rep thanks


----------



## Iching

Any solution to double boot on ASUS P8P67 Deluxe B3? I returned my Pro and got Deluxe instead. I know there is a clear cmos button in the back, I pressed it for 10 secs but still get a double boot. Sgould I take the batter out?

Cheers.


----------



## Penryn

Bluetooth doesn't work 8(.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching;12815175*
> Any solution to double boot on ASUS P8P67 Deluxe B3? I returned my Pro and got Deluxe instead. I know there is a clear cmos button in the back, I pressed it for 10 secs but still get a double boot. Sgould I take the batter out?
> 
> Cheers.


Yes.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;12817771*
> Yes.


Thank you. Sorry for the typos. I will give it a shot tomorrow.


----------



## derfer

Will setting current limit to 140% really risk anything? Or is it just red for show since it's the top setting? And anyone else getting much better results on B3 boards? I have much better idle voltage stability, so I can use a lower vcore.


----------



## BigFrank

I'm not sure about the current limit. I have had more issues overclocking with the b3 board. I find that I need higher voltages to have a boot stable overclock.


----------



## Xcrunner

Are the drivers in the opening post up to date for the B3 boards?


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;12819137*
> I'm not sure about the current limit. I have had more issues overclocking with the b3 board. I find that I need higher voltages to have a boot stable overclock.


Glad I kept my b2.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7;12820664*
> Glad I kept my b2.


Some people report that they can lower vcore with the B3's for the same OC. I'm not sure who to believe at this point, but I'm leaning towards keeping my B2 board and not messing with anything. I'll RMA it later, when it's time to sell.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;12813255*
> i am running 1305 bios, has anyone experienced the post reboots after OCing? When i turn my pc off, then power it back on it loops maybe once or twice then starts up. I dont get the error due to OCing etc. Just wondering why this happens? Or if anyone else has experienced this ?
> 
> Anyone? It used to happen a lot worse on the UD7, thing would reboot from cold boot like 6 or more times sometimes before i got a post screen with an error due to OCing...


I figured it out, i had "CPU PLL" Enabled , from what i have read it is only needed either for x45+ or x50+ multipliers? Now that i disabled it i am no longer have the problems from cold boot. This was driving me nuts!


----------



## droopy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41;12806198*
> 1. Fix system maybe hang if the NEC Chip F/W is broken.(can some one explain what this is about)


NEC is the USB3.0 controller.


----------



## Xcrunner

How come the lastest INF Driver that is listed in opening post looks like it is newer than the one on intel's website?


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;12826239*
> I figured it out, i had "CPU PLL" Enabled , from what i have read it is only needed either for x45+ or x50+ multipliers? Now that i disabled it i am no longer have the problems from cold boot. This was driving me nuts!


Good post. I'm going to try this later.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;12826239*
> I figured it out, i had "CPU PLL" Enabled , from what i have read it is only needed either for x45+ or x50+ multipliers? Now that i disabled it i am no longer have the problems from cold boot. This was driving me nuts!


Same here. B3 revision is sucky for overclocking.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;12819137*
> I'm not sure about the current limit. I have had more issues overclocking with the b3 board. I find that I need higher voltages to have a boot stable overclock.


Ditto. On top of that, I experineced random random shutdowns.


----------



## deathmage

Gentlemen,

Do you know what this crap is with my temps, Core Temp seems to be the most accurate (atm 25-34c), but still see my clock at default 3.3ghz. CPU-Z see it at 45 x 100.0. But speedfan see my temps as -60c  , and my core's don't even show up on speedfan?

Is there a more accurate Temp/Core clock meter on the market?


----------



## puffsNasco

when i put the new mobo in, do i need to reinstall windows?


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *deathmage*


Gentlemen,

Do you know what this crap is with my temps, Core Temp seems to be the most accurate (atm 25-34c), but still see my clock at default 3.3ghz. CPU-Z see it at 45 x 100.0. But speedfan see my temps as -60c  , and my core's don't even show up on speedfan?

Is there a more accurate Temp/Core clock meter on the market?


I could never get SpeedFan to work with my ASUS Board.

I use Real Temp http://www.techpowerup.com/realtemp/
and
HWmonitor http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html

AI Suite also can monitor Temps, but AI Suite is a little buggy so I would use with caution

As for the clock speeds. I check them using Tmonitor http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/tmonitor.html
CPU-z
and AI Suite.

Also for your clock speeds make sure you have c1 c3 and c6 enabled in the BIOS. I found a lot of issues with not getting the accurate clock speeds when I had those set to Auto. Set those 3 to enabled and it should help some.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


when i put the new mobo in, do i need to reinstall windows?


NO, but Windows will ask you to re-validate your copy. If you are running a legal copy it takes 1 minute.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iching*


Ditto. On top of that, I experineced random random shutdowns.


None of those yet for me.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iching*


Ditto. On top of that, I experineced random random shutdowns.


Me too. This problem has been plaguing me and the only fix I have found is to not overclock at all.


----------



## xandypx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


when i put the new mobo in, do i need to reinstall windows?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFrank*


NO, but Windows will ask you to re-validate your copy. If you are running a legal copy it takes 1 minute.


^^^This. I also had to reactivate Office 2007.


----------



## Iching

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


Me too. This problem has been plaguing me and the only fix I have found is to not overclock at all.


I assume you are using 1305 BIOS? Have you tried any other? I will test 15... version. I am quite unhappy about my B3 board at the moment.

EDIT: I took the battery out it seems it solved the double boot issue. Still, I have to use 0.5 volts more to get a "stable" 4.5GHz overclock.


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFrank*


NO, but Windows will ask you to re-validate your copy. If you are running a legal copy it takes 1 minute.

None of those yet for me.



umm so i dont have to like reinstall all the drivers and stuff?


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;12843608*
> umm so i dont have to like reinstall all the drivers and stuff?


Nope, do not worry about it.


----------



## 4.54billionyears

p8p67 pro 1502 bios is awful for me because i can not stabalize any overclock not even a 4.4ghz auto overclock. 1305 bios was stable 4.7ghz for me. how do i flash back to 1305 bios? it will not let me


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4.54billionyears;12845202*
> p8p67 pro 1502 bios is awful for me because i can not stabalize any overclock not even a 4.4ghz auto overclock. 1305 bios was stable 4.7ghz for me. how do i flash back to 1305 bios? it will not let me


This works for every other ASUS motherboard. Not sure about an UEFI BIOS. But based on the flash methold, I don't see why it wouldn't work. YMMV.

ASUS Forum


----------



## 4.54billionyears

forget it. i found it in the asus AI suite II update. xandypx method may have worked but seemed like a ball buster to go through. thanks anyhow


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4.54billionyears;12846643*
> 
> 
> forget it. i found it in the asus AI suite II update. xandypx method may have worked but seemed like a ball buster to go through. thanks anyhow


You learn something new everyday. definately looks easier.


----------



## Eaglake

I'm finnaly done just set up my baby, LOVE IT!
but I found a problem on cpu-z it shows me only 1 core and 2 threads, what I must do to run all cores, all threads?

*EDIT :* I found out what caused the problem. I installed another Win 7 and in there it shows 4 cores 8 threads. guess I have to move files from Win7 1 to Win7 2









a bit odd why is that? what I've done wrong?


----------



## Penryn

Does anyone have bluetooth working?


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iching*


I assume you are using 1305 BIOS? Have you tried any other? I will test 15... version. I am quite unhappy about my B3 board at the moment.

EDIT: I took the battery out it seems it solved the double boot issue. Still, I have to use 0.5 volts more to get a "stable" 4.5GHz overclock.


It happened on all BIOS revisions since the first. I think it's hardware related maybe a problem with the VRM's? I'm hoping I get a fixed one with the B3 board.


----------



## LiquidEggroll

So kind of a huge noob here and I'm wondering if anybody could help.
Should I get a P67 PRO or a P67 Extreme6.
Thanks for any help


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;12853327*
> It happened on all BIOS revisions since the first. I think it's hardware related maybe a problem with the VRM's? I'm hoping I get a fixed one with the B3 board.


I updated my BIOS to 1502 and changed my overclocking system. I am using offset but with "added voltage" under CPU Power Management option in BIOS and PLL disabled etc. I will post all the info once I get home from work. Also, I did some Linx, Prime95, IBT and AIDA stress test and maximum vcore differs a lot...


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching;12855642*
> I updated my BIOS to 1502 and changed my overclocking system. I am using offset but with "added voltage" under CPU Power Management option in BIOS and PLL disabled etc. I will post all the info once I get home from work. Also, I did some Linx, Prime95, IBT and AIDA stress test and maximum vcore differs a lot...


The thing is, it turns off randomly. I could go 2 days folding and it would be fine, but another day the computer is completely idle apart from me browsing the web and bam, loses power and automatically turns back on again after a second or two.


----------



## burwij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn;12852361*
> Does anyone have bluetooth working?


I haven't used it yet on my B3 board, but I did get it working and used it a few times with my old board.

If you've got all of the drivers installed correctly, you should see a "Bluetooth Radios" listing in your device manager. I've got two devices listed under that heading - "ASUS Bluetooth" and "Microsoft Bluetooth Enumerator." For what it's worth, I'm using the drivers from the installation DVD and not the ones listed in the first post here.

Once everything is installed correctly you should (I think) see a Bluetooth icon in the notification area of your taskbar and should also see some Bluetooth options in your Control Panel. From there it's just a matter of allowing devices to see and connect to your PC from within the Bluetooth options, which you can access either through the taskbar icon or via start menu search.

I only messed around with it once so some of the details might be fuzzy, but once I nailed down everything in the Device Manager it was pretty easy from there.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burwij;12856001*
> I haven't used it yet on my B3 board, but I did get it working and used it a few times with my old board.
> 
> If you've got all of the drivers installed correctly, you should see a "Bluetooth Radios" listing in your device manager. I've got two devices listed under that heading - "ASUS Bluetooth" and "Microsoft Bluetooth Enumerator." For what it's worth, I'm using the drivers from the installation DVD and not the ones listed in the first post here.
> 
> Once everything is installed correctly you should (I think) see a Bluetooth icon in the notification area of your taskbar and should also see some Bluetooth options in your Control Panel. From there it's just a matter of allowing devices to see and connect to your PC from within the Bluetooth options, which you can access either through the taskbar icon or via start menu search.
> 
> I only messed around with it once so some of the details might be fuzzy, but once I nailed down everything in the Device Manager it was pretty easy from there.


I found the problem. Windows service for Bluetooth support was disabled.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;12855679*
> The thing is, it turns off randomly. I could go 2 days folding and it would be fine, but another day the computer is completely idle apart from me browsing the web and bam, loses power and automatically turns back on again after a second or two.


Just like mine.







Are you using LLC? Most likely volts are too low.


----------



## tqmagic

So it sounds like B3 boards might have a few growing pains, but I think its finally time to return my B2 board since I use a 4 drive raid. Has anyone returned an ASUS through Newegg? How fast do they ship, and do you also get the free earbuds? Trying to decide who to use for the recall.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tqmagic;12857690*
> So it sounds like B3 boards might have a few growing pains, but I think its finally time to return my B2 board since I use a 4 drive raid. Has anyone returned an ASUS through Newegg? How fast do they ship, and do you also get the free earbuds? Trying to decide who to use for the recall.


I used newegg. I chose the option where if they do not get my board withing 30 days they charge me but ship my board immediately. A few key notes for newegg. They 1 day shipped my new board via UPS. They paid my return shipping label.

Friday 3pm Phone Call from Newegg. " New board is here, can we use your on file Credit card? Your new board will be 1 day shipped. You have 30 days to get your old board back to us "

Monday 3pm New board comes. Install new board.
Thursday 5pm Old board gets shipping via UPS back to newegg.

Thursday ( Today ) Email from newegg saying RMA was good, they got my defective board. Everything is closed up.


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iching*


I assume you are using 1305 BIOS? Have you tried any other? I will test 15... version. I am quite unhappy about my B3 board at the moment.

EDIT: I took the battery out it seems it solved the double boot issue. Still, I have to use 0.5 volts more to get a "stable" 4.5GHz overclock.


Have you disabled Internal PLL Over-Voltage? This should help the cold boot problems for OCs under 4.5Ghz. Generally you can tell when you need it when you are unable to post with higher OCs.

I just read that you do have it disabled. Hmmmm i dunno , i haven't had many problems with 1305 since i figured out the PLL problem. Much needed smooth sailing right now. I was very very sad with the performance and instability of the UD7, discouraged me greatly to attempt OCing the sabertooth. But things are looking up .


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFrank*


I used newegg. I chose the option where if they do not get my board withing 30 days they charge me but ship my board immediately. A few key notes for newegg. They 1 day shipped my new board via UPS. They paid my return shipping label.

Friday 3pm Phone Call from Newegg. " New board is here, can we use your on file Credit card? Your new board will be 1 day shipped. You have 30 days to get your old board back to us "

Monday 3pm New board comes. Install new board.
Thursday 5pm Old board gets shipping via UPS back to newegg.

Thursday ( Today ) Email from newegg saying RMA was good, they got my defective board. Everything is closed up.


Yup just finished the refund RMA with my UD7, if you start it on a monday or Tuesday it will be finished up by Thursday easily. Now just waiting the 3-5 business days for my 340 dollar refund!


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iching*


Just like mine.







Are you using LLC? Most likely volts are too low.


LLC is on Ultra high. Volts should be fine since I managed to get it to do a 200 pass run of LinX


----------



## sockpirate

Well what i did was just use all of the recommended settings for the 4.8 OC from this guide,
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578110 , i am just running a 4.5 OC but had stability problems when testing with prime95 when i used the recommended settings of everything on auto.

Only things i did different was leave speed-step enabled , Disabled PLL overvoltage, and disabled C states, this has given me very solid testing. Working my way down from 1.4v at 4.5 to find the lowest i can go , currently will test 1.385 tonight. Its nice to see my temps dropping considerably on load each time i drop a lower voltage notch.

My chip needs higher volts than most of the chips i have seen, so i think i will hit the wall around 1.35v for 4.5Ghz , hopefully not though. Once single out the lowest possible voltage for a stable 4.5 gonna play around with 5.0 when i get my rasa kit in a few weeks.


----------



## Iching

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


Have you disabled Internal PLL Over-Voltage? This should help the cold boot problems for OCs under 4.5Ghz. Generally you can tell when you need it when you are unable to post with higher OCs.

I just read that you do have it disabled. Hmmmm i dunno , i haven't had many problems with 1305 since i figured out the PLL problem. Much needed smooth sailing right now. I was very very sad with the performance and instability of the UD7, discouraged me greatly to attempt OCing the sabertooth. But things are looking up .


Yes. I took the battery out and updated BIOS. It seems it helped for the time being.


----------



## Iching

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


Well what i did was just use all of the recommended settings for the 4.8 OC from this guide,
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578110 , i am just running a 4.5 OC but had stability problems when testing with prime95 when i used the recommended settings of everything on auto.

Only things i did different was leave speed-step enabled , Disabled PLL overvoltage, and disabled C states, this has given me very solid testing. Working my way down from 1.4v at 4.5 to find the lowest i can go , currently will test 1.385 tonight. Its nice to see my temps dropping considerably on load each time i drop a lower voltage notch.

My chip needs higher volts than most of the chips i have seen, so i think i will hit the wall around 1.35v for 4.5Ghz , hopefully not though. Once single out the lowest possible voltage for a stable 4.5 gonna play around with 5.0 when i get my rasa kit in a few weeks.


Read the post by silkysean about offset and LLC. I am running 4.6GHz @ 1.336 in AIDA, 1.312 in Prime95... The "additional Turbo volts" option is a key.









http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578110&page=17


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;12860267*
> LLC is on Ultra high. Volts should be fine since I managed to get it to do a 200 pass run of LinX


Read this:

LLC on REGULAR and Offset @ +0.140 = 1.368v under load (1.088 on idle) PRIME STABLE
LLC on MEDIUM and Offset @ +0.095 = 1.368v under load (1.040 on idle) PRIME STABLE
LLC on HIGH and Offset @ + 0.060 = 1.368v under load (1.000 on idle) PRIME STABLE
LLC on ULTRA HIGH and Offset @ + 0.025 = 1.368v under load (0.982 on idle) - BSOD
LLC on EXTREME and Offset @ - 0.020 = 1.368v under load (INSTANT DEATH)


----------



## Iching

Here you go. (Template and settings are courtesy of silkysean)

Please pay particular attention to ATB (additional turbo voltage). It helped me to stabilize/increase vcore under Prime95 and in idle. I did some testing and these are my load values with the settings below applied.

In AIDA64 - 1.336 (max)
In Linx it fluctuates - 1.288/1.296/1.304
In Prime95 small FFTs - 1.304 (min) / 1.312 (max)

4.6Ghz - 1.016v idle / 1.336v Max Load (only in AIDA64) - 60 degrees max.

AI Overclock Tuner: Manual
BLCK Freq: 100.00
Turbo Ratio: Enabled (All Cores)
By All Cores: 46
Internal PLL OverVoltage: Enabled
Mem Freq: (AS PER YOUR RAM)
EPU Power Saving: Disabled

Load-Line Calibration: Regular
VRM Freq: Manual Set to 350
Phase Control: Extreme
Duty Contorl: Extreme
CPU Current Capability: 100%
CPU OverVoltage: Offset Mode
CPU Offset: + 0.060
DRAM Voltage: (AS PER YOUR RAM)
VCCSA Voltage: Auto
VCCIO Voltage: Auto
CPU PLL Voltage: Auto
PCH Voltage: Auto
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
CPU Ratio: Auto
Additional Turbo Voltage: +0.012 (start with +0.012, you may want to increase it)
Intel Adaptive Thermal Monitor: Enabled
Intel Virtualization: Disabled
Intel SpeedStep: Enabled
Turbo Mode: Enabled
CPU C1E, C3, C6: Enabled


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Iching*


Read this:

LLC on REGULAR and Offset @ +0.140 = 1.368v under load (1.088 on idle) PRIME STABLE
LLC on MEDIUM and Offset @ +0.095 = 1.368v under load (1.040 on idle) PRIME STABLE
LLC on HIGH and Offset @ + 0.060 = 1.368v under load (1.000 on idle) PRIME STABLE
LLC on ULTRA HIGH and Offset @ + 0.025 = 1.368v under load (0.982 on idle) - BSOD
LLC on EXTREME and Offset @ - 0.020 = 1.368v under load (INSTANT DEATH)


Just tried out the regular LLC, and it's working pretty well for now.

Temps seem to be a bit lower using prime95 for some reason.

I'm running LLC regular and offset 0.060 for 1.296v on load and around 1.080 on idle. Trying 4.4GHz and working my way up again.


----------



## deathmage

Its very weird, it seems like everyone is having problems with there Motherboards. I have got my i5-2500k to 5.1ghz about 8 days ago, it ran prime95 for 3 days without a crash, and didn't exceed 48c the entire time. I just when I did a fresh install updated all the drivers. My memory and GTX 460's are water cooled on their own loop. and the i5 is on a H50. My computer has been online the entire time, speedstep is off, and its running at 5.1ghz constantly for 7 days now, and hasn't crashed. No cold boots, no random shutdowns, no problems.

Is it possible I just got a good Board and Good CPU?


----------



## Oki

What is weird is that you wonder why everything is going well xD

IMO I think that the problem are exaggerated because most people that don't have problem don't post here to ask question. Then we only see the post that ppl that are in trouble so we suddently think that everyone are. Some don't like that their CPU can't reach 4.8 ghz too and wonder why their board is not working right. Some are still inexperimented with oc too. Anyway great OC at 5.1 GHz.


----------



## DeltaVictor81

So I went through the RMA process with newegg and got the new p8p67 pro installed this morning. Everything was running pretty well on the old one, but didn't want to run into problems in the future.

I've got the new one in now and it's started up just fine... it auto-installed some drivers and restarted a couple times. Should I need to do anything else or am I good to go now?


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oki;12864584*
> What is weird is that you wonder why everything is going well xD
> 
> IMO I think that the problem are exaggerated because most people that don't have problem don't post here to ask question. Then we only see the post that ppl that are in trouble so we suddently think that everyone are. Some don't like that their CPU can't reach 4.8 ghz too and wonder why their board is not working right. Some are still inexperimented with oc too. Anyway great OC at 5.1 GHz.


Yeah i agree he he , it seems people also only post here when they are extremely aggravated and cant fix the problem so every post seems problematic. I am pretty much in heaven at the moment , all of my testing has been going really smooth with my sabertooth p67, like night and day when comparing the problems i went through with the UD7 though.....

Also a growing cry baby complaint is "my chip cant run X multi" which ends up upon further dissection being "my chip cant run X multi on X voltage because i don't want to go over X voltage" anyone's chip can more than likely run a 5Ghz multi but most people will hold back because they are scared to up that voltage, which is understandable but honestly don't cry when people suggest to raise the voltages, THIS IS OCN! he he









If you cant afford OCing then don't cry when your chip wont peform the way you want it to!


----------



## DeltaVictor81

Why is it that I can run 4.7ghz in offset mode using .060 (Reads 1.320 - 1.328v when running prime95 small ffts) but it BSODs when I run manual voltage of 1.350 after the first iteration of small ffts for the same 4.7ghz??


----------



## Iching

Double boot is still here.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;12863569*
> Just tried out the regular LLC, and it's working pretty well for now.
> 
> Temps seem to be a bit lower using prime95 for some reason.
> 
> I'm running LLC regular and offset 0.060 for 1.296v on load and around 1.080 on idle. Trying 4.4GHz and working my way up again.


Did you try ATB?


----------



## DeltaVictor81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching;12866785*
> Double boot is still here.


Enabled Power On by PCI-E?


----------



## snorbaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathmage;12864298*
> Its very weird, it seems like everyone is having problems with there Motherboards. I have got my i5-2500k to 5.1ghz about 8 days ago, it ran prime95 for 3 days without a crash, and didn't exceed 48c the entire time. I just when I did a fresh install updated all the drivers. My memory and GTX 460's are water cooled on their own loop. and the i5 is on a H50. My computer has been online the entire time, speedstep is off, and its running at 5.1ghz constantly for 7 days now, and hasn't crashed. No cold boots, no random shutdowns, no problems.
> 
> Is it possible I just got a good Board and Good CPU?


Very nice indeed. I also have a H50. I tried oc'ing my new 2500k today and I got to 5.1GHz at 1.43v but it would crash in a p95 blend after a minute, I think I need to up the vcore more (though interestingly I have the same batch no. that guys got a 5+oc on with less than 1.4v.). But the thing that is keeping me from upping the voltage is that my temps reach low to mid 80 degrees C after that minute of blending.









If you don't mind will you please elaborate on your setup and how you achieved it. Thanks!


----------



## puffsNasco

are the B3 revision just as good overclocker as the old one?


----------



## sockpirate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;12867701*
> are the B3 revision just as good overclocker as the old one?


better in my case


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeltaVictor81;12867578*
> Enabled Power On by PCI-E?


Changed to PCI/PEG. I had PEG/PCI before.


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;12867701*
> are the B3 revision just as good overclocker as the old one?


There is no difference except for the revised cougar point chip. Everything else remains exactly the same.


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snorbaard;12867676*
> Very nice indeed. I also have a H50. I tried oc'ing my new 2500k today and I got to 5.1GHz at 1.43v but it would crash in a p95 blend after a minute, I think I need to up the vcore more (though interestingly I have the same batch no. that guys got a 5+oc on with less than 1.4v.). But the thing that is keeping me from upping the voltage is that my temps reach low to mid 80 degrees C after that minute of blending.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind will you please elaborate on your setup and how you achieved it. Thanks!


Unfortunately, batch number doesn't really mean a thing with Sandy, unlike in the past. It is a chip to chip thing. The OC ability has more to do with the voltages each chip needs in order to stay stable. A CPU that comes out of a wafer that is right next to a chip that can do say 5.0/5.1 (or higher) @ say 1.4V, may have problems staying stable even at 4.3 using the same voltage.. Even applying more voltage, there is never a guaranty that the chip will ever reach that target.

The settings used to OC one particular CPU, applied to another CPU, is not a guarantee of anything other than random coincidence.


----------



## snorbaard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xandypx*


Unfortunately, batch number doesn't really mean a thing with Sandy, unlike in the past. It is a chip to chip thing. The OC ability has more to do with the voltages each chip needs in order to stay stable. A CPU that comes out of a wafer that is right next to a chip that can do say 5.0/5.1 (or higher) @ say 1.4V, may have problems staying stable even at 4.3 using the same voltage.. Even applying more voltage, there is never a guaranty that the chip will ever reach that target.

The settings used to OC one particular CPU, applied to another CPU, is not a guarantee of anything other than random coincidence.


I know how it works, I was merely stating it, I know there are zero guarantees, but I do know the deal with batches and the manufacturing process, and it will always count for something rather than nothing.

Also I was more interested in his H50, whether it is lapped or not, what TIM and fans he used and at which voltage he did the run. I idle below 40 deg C (speedstep disabled) at 5GHz 1.44v but shoot up to 90 deg C on one of my cores after 5 minutes of blending, and I am merely trying to find out whether it is normal or not.


----------



## Pauliesss

Is there any reason for RMAing my Asus P8P67 Pro when I am NOT using those bad S-ATA 3Gbps ports?


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pauliesss;12875944*
> Is there any reason for RMAing my Asus P8P67 Pro when I am NOT using those bad S-ATA 3Gbps ports?


I think probably no. cuz that's the only problem.


----------



## Lorderl

Hi, figure i post this here as it looks like its being tracked on the first page.

My P8P67 Deluxe arrived with rev 1401 of UEFI (dated 3/22 i believe). I checked the first page and only found it listed under the standard P8P67.

While I didn't do any test, i did notice after i updated to 1502, that 1401 had a 1 degree better reading in the ez mode page, both for CPU and MB. Of course i played with a few setting while under 1401 so i may not be recalling 100%

I only updated as i thought i had an OCing problem (which i didn't, noobie here).

Curious if anyone running 1401 on their Deluxe?


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pauliesss;12875944*
> Is there any reason for RMAing my Asus P8P67 Pro when I am NOT using those bad S-ATA 3Gbps ports?


Not unless you think in the future that 4 SATA connectors won't be enough, or that you think you may need to combine more than 2 things on a single controller.

There will be plenty of laptops out there that will have the B2 stepping of the 67 PCH since they don't have the need/ability to connect more than two SATA devices.

One thing that you may want to consider, although I have not personally tried... Under the scenario of keeping the old B2, if you have 2 HDDs (say a RAID) on the Intel SATA III connectors, my understanding is that you cannot boot from a device connected to the Marvel controller... Anyone have experience with this, and is it true?

*If it is true that the Marvel drives won't boot*, it would be a real pain if you had to open the case, and move SATA connectors every time you needed to boot from a CD/DVD. It would also cause you to occasionally use the SATA II connectors, so what would you do if they ultimately went bad? You'd have to go through the process of prepping and running everything bootable from a USB drive, rather than just popping in a disk.


----------



## ehpexs

I just contacted ASUS for my fourth (and hopefully final P8P67). Hopefully the new (B3) motherboard will overclock as well as this fantastic example of the B2 revision.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehpexs;12878567*
> I just contacted ASUS for my fourth (and hopefully final P8P67). Hopefully the new (B3) motherboard will overclock as well as this fantastic example of the B2 revision.


That is something else. Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Iching

My board went bonkers today again. I tried upping offset in BIOS and on exit it would shut down and get into this annoying loop. I had to to take the battery out. I am really getting pissed.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching;12879389*
> My board went bonkers today again. I tried upping offset in BIOS and on exit it would shut down and get into this annoying loop. I had to to take the battery out. I am really getting pissed.


I've had the never ending boot loop happen to me a few times. Twice on failed overclocks and once because I accidentally hit the OC tuner button in the UEFI.


----------



## Iching

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFrank*


I've had the never ending boot loop happen to me a few times. Twice on failed overclocks and once because I accidentally hit the OC tuner button in the UEFI.


True. I forgot about OC tuner button and failed overclock.


----------



## munaim1

Anyone care to comment on the changes in 1502 firmware? someone mentioned something about turbo voltage, I have no idea what it is or what it does so please let me know.









Also would you recommend going from 1305 to 1502?

Thanks guys


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;12883936*
> Anyone care to comment on the changes in 1502 firmware? someone mentioned something about turbo voltage, I have no idea what it is or what it does so please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also would you recommend going from 1305 to 1502?
> 
> Thanks guys


This is the only change ASUS mentions for the 1502 BIOS. _"1. Fix system maybe hang if the NEC Chip F/W is broken. "_

As for upgrading. That's your call. Some people have had success with 1502 others not so much. If 1305 is performing well I would hold out.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;12863569*
> Just tried out the regular LLC, and it's working pretty well for now.
> 
> Temps seem to be a bit lower using prime95 for some reason.
> 
> I'm running LLC regular and offset 0.060 for 1.296v on load and around 1.080 on idle. Trying 4.4GHz and working my way up again.


I did a little bit of rading and it seems that vcore at idle is as important as the one under stress. I think the lowest we can go is 1.024/1.032. Otherwise you will experience a random shutdown.


----------



## derfer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pauliesss*


Is there any reason for RMAing my Asus P8P67 Pro when I am NOT using those bad S-ATA 3Gbps ports?


It will hurt your resale value, and as many have noted there seems to be other fixes going on behind the scenes. Just get an advanced RMA. It's a pretty easy swap.


----------



## fortunesolace

Guys, I hope you can help me. I'm planning to buy the Asus p8p67 deluxe but I'm worried if the pcie x1 top slot right beside with the board heatsink will prevent me from installing my pcie x1 Xonar Xense audiocard on it. So if any of you installled a long pcie x1 device could you please tell me if the said heatsink is too tall for any installation problems.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Xcrunner

Wow... was messing with some settings trying to get 5 Ghz and my computer booted into windows with 1.61v on my cpu... hopefully it didn't damage anything...

I just had some questions about overclocking. In order to achieve 4.5 Ghz I just changed the multiplier to 45. Is that all I need to change? My rig booted up and I started CPU-Z and my rig was idling at 4.5 Ghz and 1.38v. It eventually stepped down to 1600Mhz. Why doesn't it boot into the lower powered state? Also full load uses under 1.33v... why does it boot with a higher voltage than that?


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcrunner;12896787*
> Wow... was messing with some settings trying to get 5 Ghz and my computer booted into windows with 1.61v on my cpu... hopefully it didn't damage anything...
> 
> I just had some questions about overclocking. In order to achieve 4.5 Ghz I just changed the multiplier to 45. Is that all I need to change? My rig booted up and I started CPU-Z and my rig was idling at 4.5 Ghz and 1.38v. It eventually stepped down to 1600Mhz. Why doesn't it boot into the lower powered state? Also full load uses under 1.33v... why does it boot with a higher voltage than that?


During POST, the CPU is running at its "Turbo" speed right up until the time the OS and startup programs completely load. Once everything loads, it takes a few seconds for speed-step to kick in and drop the CPU to the 1.6Ghz idle speed.

Usually any OC (with one of the better CPUs), up to around 4.6, all you need to do is change the multiplyer. If you are running Auto Voltage and offset mode, you will typically find that you can manually lower the voltage set by "Auto" with the same OC.


----------



## Iching

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fortunesolace*


Guys, I hope you can help me. I'm planning to buy the Asus p8p67 deluxe but I'm worried if the pcie x1 top slot right beside with the board heatsink will prevent me from installing my pcie x1 Xonar Xense audiocard on it. So if any of you installled a long pcie x1 device could you please tell me if the said heatsink is too tall for any installation problems.

Thanks in advance!


It will not. I am running Creative X-FI HD and it fits perfectly.


----------



## Iching

Any fix for a vdroop apart from using a manual voltage?


----------



## khtse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fortunesolace*


Guys, I hope you can help me. I'm planning to buy the Asus p8p67 deluxe but I'm worried if the pcie x1 top slot right beside with the board heatsink will prevent me from installing my pcie x1 Xonar Xense audiocard on it. So if any of you installled a long pcie x1 device could you please tell me if the said heatsink is too tall for any installation problems.

Thanks in advance!


That heatsink is very low profile and will not block anything







Trust me, I'm using one.


----------



## khtse

Anyone knows where the "motherboard" thermal sensor is located? I have been played around with various voltage setting, while the CPU temp can change quite a bit, the motherboard temp doesn't. So I guess it was somehow placed at a irrelevant area?

I've been playing with LLC. Since the higher you set the LLC, the less Vdroop you get, I tried setting LLC to Extreme to elimiate Vdroop and find out more precisely what CPU voltage is needed for full load at certain clock speed. But with LLC set to Extreme, the higher the CPU voltage I set, the faster my system reboot when running stress tests. BUT, given the same CPU voltage setting in BIOS, with LLC set to High, which means that more Vdroop and less actual CPU voltage under full load, my system is actually more stable! Also, when stress tests failed, I'd get a BSOD before rebooting if LLC = High. But if LLC is set to Extreme, the reboots are instant reboots with no BSOD. So I guess the causes for instability are different in these cases.

I'm suspecting the reboot with LLC = Extreme is due to motherboard instability (possibly some parts getting too high temp?), while the reboots with LLC = High is due to insufficient voltage for CPU.

My plan: User manual CPU voltage setting to find the lowest actual CPU voltage needed to sustain OC under full load. Once that is done, switch to offset mode to find the lowest CPU voltage needed to maintain stability when not under 100% load.


----------



## khtse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching;12902514*
> Any fix for a vdroop apart from using a manual voltage?


User higher LLC settings reduces vdroop.

For example, CPU voltage = 1.31v in BIOS
With LLC = High, actual CPU voltage = 1.32 when Idle, and 1.264~1.28 under full load.
With LLC = Extreme, actual CPU voltage = 1.304~1.312 when Idle, and 1.32~1.328 under full load.

But setting LLC = Extreme seems to cause my system to be more unstable. I'm setting it to High for now.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khtse;12904385*
> User higher LLC settings reduces vdroop.
> 
> For example, CPU voltage = 1.31v in BIOS
> With LLC = High, actual CPU voltage = 1.32 when Idle, and 1.264~1.28 under full load.
> With LLC = Extreme, actual CPU voltage = 1.304~1.312 when Idle, and 1.32~1.328 under full load.
> 
> But setting LLC = Extreme seems to cause my system to be more unstable. I'm setting it to High for now.


Do you not have the ultra high setting? The one in between high and extreme? When I use ultra high, the voltage I set in BIOS is the same idle/load voltage I get.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khtse;12904385*
> User higher LLC settings reduces vdroop.
> 
> For example, CPU voltage = 1.31v in BIOS
> With LLC = High, actual CPU voltage = 1.32 when Idle, and 1.264~1.28 under full load.
> With LLC = Extreme, actual CPU voltage = 1.304~1.312 when Idle, and 1.32~1.328 under full load.
> 
> But setting LLC = Extreme seems to cause my system to be more unstable. I'm setting it to High for now.


You are using manual voltage in BIOS? Having a constant 1.32 is quite toasty. I have my offset set to +0.1000 and my idle vcore is 1.088 @ 4.7GHz (1.392 in AIDA).


----------



## puffsNasco

does the new B3 boards overclock worse?

did anyone receive defect replacement boards from asus? just wondering since it can happen to anyone


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;12905836*
> does the new B3 boards overclock worse?
> 
> did anyone receive defect replacement boards from asus? just wondering since it can happen to anyone


Mine overclocks just fine. Was able to get the new board up to 5.6Ghz. My old board was a Gigabyte so I don't have a real comparison.


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;12905836*
> does the new B3 boards overclock worse


I've not used a B1 or B2, but my B3 was perfectly stable at 5ghz and an hour of prime


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *puffsNasco;12905836*
> does the new B3 boards overclock worse?
> 
> did anyone receive defect replacement boards from asus? just wondering since it can happen to anyone


In my case, yes.


----------



## Iching

BIOS version 1506 is out...

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578865&page=103


----------



## khtse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching;12905620*
> You are using manual voltage in BIOS? Having a constant 1.32 is quite toasty. I have my offset set to +0.1000 and my idle vcore is 1.088 @ 4.7GHz (1.392 in AIDA).


When you use manual voltage or auto, Idle voltage is higher than load voltage. Say if you set it to 1.32 using manual, then idle voltage is around 1.32 while load voltage is lower than that. Using offset gives you otherwise, idle voltage is lower than load voltage. While 1.32 at Idle may seems toasty, that's not really the case as when the CPU is idle it doesn't use much power. I tried using offset to get lower voltage at idle, but the temp wasn't much different from using manual 1.32 at idle.

Using offset is harder to get overall system stability than using manual. It's easy to test whether your system is stable under idle and under full load. But often is the in-betweens that screw things up. If you set voltage using manual, then you CPU get more voltage at 50% load than at 100% load. So if your system is stable under full load, it should be fine at those in-between values. But when you set voltage using offset, your CPU maybe getting insufficient voltage at, say, 50~60% load, even though it is stable under full load, that's becaues with offset, voltage increasings with CPU usage.

Ideally I want to use offset to set CPU voltage to get lowest possible voltage at different CPU load. But it's easier to start with manual settings to find out the various voltages needed at different loads. Then swtich to offset once you figure out how much voltage your CPU needs. This guys also experiment how LLC affect voltage differently when you use offset instead of manual:

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1036997079&postcount=329


----------



## khtse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12904694*
> Do you not have the ultra high setting? The one in between high and extreme? When I use ultra high, the voltage I set in BIOS is the same idle/load voltage I get.


I have that settings. I started with high, and then switched to extreme and skipped ultra high







But then I was having problem with extreme settings, and I knew that high gave me stability, I went back to high, and skipped ultra high again. I guess it's fine for me since all I want to know is the actual cpu voltage under full load. I can just read that off from CPU-Z and ASUS Suite II. I just find it weird that using Extreme setting gave me this instability. Seems like setting LLC = Extreme is something to avoid. Heck, I'm only doing 4.5Ghz OC with a voltage lower than 1.35V. I'm not even talking about 5+Ghz OC with CPU voltage 1.4~1.5V some people are doing.


----------



## khtse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching;12906109*
> BIOS version 1506 is out...
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578865&page=103


Can't seem to find the change log.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khtse;12906243*
> Can't seem to find the change log.


Same here. It's not even on the ASUS website yet. I'd hold off.


----------



## BigFrank

Question. Does anything have the TPU switch on? I have mine in the left hand position. I was wondering if that is why when I accidentally hit the OC Tuner button in UEFI I got an endless boot cycle.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khtse;12906243*
> Can't seem to find the change log.


It is beta...


----------



## khtse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iching;12907283*
> It is beta...


Beta doesn't mean that there isn't a change log.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khtse;12907438*
> Beta doesn't mean that there isn't a change log.


So do not use it and wait.


----------



## billythekid2012

ok i just tryed to flash to the 1506 bios on my asus p67 delux
and i get this message how come.


----------



## fortunesolace

Quote:



It will not. I am running Creative X-FI HD and it fits perfectly.



Quote:



That heatsink is very low profile and will not block anything Trust me, I'm using one.


Thanks for the reply guys!


----------



## Iching

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fortunesolace*


Thanks for the reply guys!


And I am using Corsair A70 with dual fans. It has quite a sizable heat sink.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *billythekid2012*


ok i just tryed to flash to the 1506 bios on my asus p67 delux
and i get this message how come.










If that's on a USB flash drive, make sure it's formatted with FAT32.
You can get the files here
http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=197

There's also a link for win98 system files in case you want to make the disk bootable (if you want to flash with a MS DOS flasher, instead of through the BIOS or windows).


----------



## billythekid2012

the ubs stick is fat32 i used the stick for all my other bios up dates.
just with this 1506 bios my be it just for the b3 boards.


----------



## puffsNasco

so i submitted my stuff today for asus rma, i got a rma number, but how do i know when they will ship my new board? dont i get a tracking number from them?


----------



## burwij

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


so i submitted my stuff today for asus rma, i got a rma number, but how do i know when they will ship my new board? dont i get a tracking number from them?


I completed the RMA on my P67 Pro about a week ago. I scanned and emailed the CC approval form for the advanced shipping on a Saturday and had the FedEx guy standing on my doorstep on Tuesday before I even got an email response from ASUS. You should get a couple of emails with instructions within 24 hours (business days) of submitting your info (and your new board arriving).

It looks like they used one- or two-day shipping on the new boards and paid for ground (~1 week) for returns. You'll get an email with a FexEx barcode - print it out, take it to FedEx, and they'll take care of the rest.

Pretty painless overall.


----------



## xandypx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *puffsNasco*


so i submitted my stuff today for asus rma, i got a rma number, but how do i know when they will ship my new board? dont i get a tracking number from them?


You can go to the ASUS support website, and track the status of the RMA using your Motherboard's serial number.

When I sent them my CC info, they shipped the new board to me, overnight shipping, the following morning.

I sent the CC info on a Monday @ 3:30PM Pacific Time, my new motherboard arrived Wednesday morning. I got my first e-mail from ASUS with the RMA nymber Wednesday afternoon, and about an hour after that, the fed-ex info, but I knew the new board was on the way Tuesday through their online RMA service, even though I didn't know the RMA number.


----------



## BigFrank

Weird thing happened today. I went to turn on my PC and it started to turn on then immediately shut off. I turned it on again and it turned on fine...No error message or anything. Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## Engin

Hello
i bought intel i5-2500K with MSI GD65(B3) last week. but the system failed to boot. computer simply didnt run. Then i return the mobo only and get Asus Sabertooth(B3) yesterday. But when my build is done, the system boots but there is no screen on the monitor. power green led on the mobo turns on but also led cpu led(just near ram slots) turns on and never gone. i try it with getting everything out from case also.
btw, i realize that when there is no ram and hdd, those leds are also flashes for miliseconds. but cpu red led always lighting. can my i5 has a faulty one? i check the pins also and seems ok. and cmos with 1-2-3 pins right bottom on the mobo.
sorry for my bad english.


----------



## Iching

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigFrank*


Weird thing happened today. I went to turn on my PC and it started to turn on then immediately shut off. I turned it on again and it turned on fine...No error message or anything. Anyone else have this happen?


Yep.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Anyone with a P8P67 vanilla tried the new 1506 BIOS?


----------



## snorbaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy;12942468*
> Anyone with a P8P67 vanilla tried the new 1506 BIOS?


For anyone wondering here is the link: download


----------



## snorbaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Engin;12941921*
> Hello
> i bought intel i5-2500K with MSI GD65(B3) last week. but the system failed to boot. computer simply didnt run. Then i return the mobo only and get Asus Sabertooth(B3) yesterday. But when my build is done, the system boots but there is no screen on the monitor. power green led on the mobo turns on but also led cpu led(just near ram slots) turns on and never gone. i try it with getting everything out from case also.
> btw, i realize that when there is no ram and hdd, those leds are also flashes for miliseconds. but cpu red led always lighting. can my i5 has a faulty one? i check the pins also and seems ok. and cmos with 1-2-3 pins right bottom on the mobo.
> sorry for my bad english.


Faulty PSU maybe? Did you remember to hook up all the power plugs, especially on your graphics card?


----------



## Engin

@snorbaard
yep i did. i doubt about PSU first, but 20+4 pin gives power to mobo(because fans, power fan, gpu fan and green led light runs), but 4+4 pins maybe doesnt work? can it be?
btw, i try 4 pin only, 4+4 pin and 8 pin for cpu also.

and also i try with my old 350w asus PSU, but same issue.


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Engin;12941921*
> Hello
> i bought intel i5-2500K with MSI GD65(B3) last week. but the system failed to boot. computer simply didnt run. Then i return the mobo only and get Asus Sabertooth(B3) yesterday. But when my build is done, the system boots but there is no screen on the monitor. power green led on the mobo turns on but also led cpu led(just near ram slots) turns on and never gone. i try it with getting everything out from case also.
> btw, i realize that when there is no ram and hdd, those leds are also flashes for miliseconds. but cpu red led always lighting. can my i5 has a faulty one? i check the pins also and seems ok. and cmos with 1-2-3 pins right bottom on the mobo.
> sorry for my bad english.


Maybe faulty rams, did you try memok?


----------



## Engin

@eaglake
yep i did. but i used them with my old mobo gigabyte ep35c-ds3r


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy;12942468*
> Anyone with a P8P67 vanilla tried the new 1506 BIOS?


The most recent version listed on the ASUS site for the vanilla P8P67 is 1401. Did they officially release anything newer for it?


----------



## TckHoles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billythekid2012;12911611*
> ok i just tryed to flash to the 1506 bios on my asus p67 delux
> and i get this message how come.


umm dude you do realize that you have a DELUXE board and the 1506 is for the vanilla board , I only caught it becuase i saw your current version is 1502 and the newest for the vanilla board is 1401


----------



## BigFrank

Uploaded 1502 last night. No cold boot issues so far today. Need to re-overclock my CPU. I thought it saved settings. But it set everything back to factory default. Also, every so often I would get a double post nothing yet. Maybe ASUS is finally getting on the ball.


----------



## snorbaard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster;12946083*
> The most recent version listed on the ASUS site for the vanilla P8P67 is 1401. Did they officially release anything newer for it?


I posted the link for version 1506 for the p8p67 (vanilla):
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snorbaard;12944263*
> For anyone wondering here is the link: download


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TckHoles;12948485*
> umm dude you do realize that you have a DELUXE board and the 1506 is for the vanilla board , I only caught it becuase i saw your current version is 1502 and the newest for the vanilla board is 1401


You mean newest for the Deluxe is 1401,
but actually it is 1505 and you can download it here.

I got it from this thread on hwbot.


----------



## TckHoles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snorbaard*


I posted the link for version 1506 for the p8p67 (vanilla):

You mean newest for the Deluxe is 1401,
but actually it is 1505 and you can download it here.

I got it from this thread on hwbot.


oh maybe 1505 is a beta I was refering to asus' website, latest official is 1502 
http://usa.asus.com/product.aspx?P_I...ccl&templete=2


----------



## AliceInChains

hey guys i have the p8p67 deluxe teamed with a 2600k. Im using the ram from my previous rig which is gskill ripjaws(blue) 1600mhz 7-8-7-24 @1.6v. Thing is when i first set up my sandy bridge rig i had to use the memok button and it downclocked the ram to 1333 @1.5v @9-9-9-24.

I cant seem to get my ram running at its factory specs. Its the weirdest thing. When i hit the memok button i notice in the bios it changes my bclk from 100mhz to 103mhz.

im running bios ver 1502.

anyone else have similar problems?

edit: somehow enabling internal pll overvoltage allowed me to keep 100mhz bclk and run my ram and factory spec. very weird.


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliceInChains;12955802*
> hey guys i have the p8p67 deluxe teamed with a 2600k. Im using the ram from my previous rig which is gskill ripjaws(blue) 1600mhz 7-8-7-24 @1.6v. Thing is when i first set up my sandy bridge rig i had to use the memok button and it downclocked the ram to 1333 @1.5v @9-9-9-24.
> 
> I cant seem to get my ram running at its factory specs. Its the weirdest thing. When i hit the memok button i notice in the bios it changes my bclk from 100mhz to 103mhz.
> 
> im running bios ver 1502.
> 
> anyone else have similar problems?
> 
> edit: somehow enabling internal pll overvoltage allowed me to keep 100mhz bclk and run my ram and factory spec. very weird.


The memok button will always do that, because the native spped for RAM on Sandy Bridge is 1333. It also sets loose timings to ensure a successful boot, typically even disregarding the SPD information programed to the DIMM. Never figured out why ASUS chose to have the Bclk go to 103 though.

The only thing you can do, as you found out, is to manually set everything you can for the DIMMS. One of the things that internal pll overvoltage specifically improves is the ability to OC RAM. Anything over 1333 is considered an OC.


----------



## snorbaard

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xandypx*


The memok button will always do that, because the native spped for RAM on Sandy Bridge is 1333. It also sets loose timings to ensure a successful boot, typically even disregarding the SPD information programed to the DIMM. Never figured out why ASUS chose to have the Bclk go to 103 though.

The only thing you can do, as you found out, is to manually set everything you can for the DIMMS. One of the things that internal pll overvoltage specifically improves is the ability to OC RAM. Anything over 1333 is considered an OC.


My RAM is currently running at 1866 8-9-8-8-24 @ 1.65v. It's not even getting warm. Wish I could up the voltage a little bit and oc it more, but I heard 1.65v is the absolute max RAM voltage for these newer intel chips. Is it still applicable/true for Sandy Bridge?

My RAM is rated for 2000 MHz, 8-9-8-8-24 @ 1.65v


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandypx;12958447*
> The memok button will always do that, because the native spped for RAM on Sandy Bridge is 1333. It also sets loose timings to ensure a successful boot, typically even disregarding the SPD information programed to the DIMM. Never figured out why ASUS chose to have the Bclk go to 103 though.
> 
> The only thing you can do, as you found out, is to manually set everything you can for the DIMMS. One of the things that internal pll overvoltage specifically improves is the ability to OC RAM. Anything over 1333 is considered an OC.


on Asus mobos you can switch to auto XMP so it loads the factory timings from the RAM, and then switch back to manual OC, that way you dont have to enter ram settings manually


----------



## AliceInChains

lol, at 4.6ghz my temps never broke 70c. and this is without fine tuning cpu voltage. which im sure it could come down a bit and still be stable. These chips are stupid easy to overclock.


----------



## Xcrunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliceInChains*


lol, at 4.6ghz my temps never broke 70c. and this is without fine tuning cpu voltage. which im sure it could come down a bit and still be stable. These chips are stupid easy to overclock.


Yeah at 4.5 Ghz my chip rarely breaks 60c lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## AliceInChains

hey anyone here use tha ai suite to overclock? im just wondering if it actually makes real time settings changes int he bios. like if i change my cpu voltage in the ai suite and then reboot will it start back up with the same voltage? or is this software like previous generations where any changes made in the os were temporary unless loaded after boot in the os.


----------



## Eaglake

I wanted to ask.
I see a lot of you are constantly updating BIOS or EFI or whatever, is there a really a point for me doing it? As I'm using my sistem like a week, I have no problems. Thought Haven't OCed it yet, and what's the benefit of it?


----------



## ____

I just installed the B3 motherboard.
My system was already pretty unlucky, only being able to pull 4.5Ghz at 1.32v, Windows not even starting at 1.29v. Now it's even worse, Prime keeps crashing (sometimes BSOD), even when I'm doing 1.34v. I'm slowly working my way up.

Also, my clock won't sync. It keeps saying "Unable to start the Windows Time service. Please try again later." I tried manually turning it on in task manager, but the clock still won't sync. My old laptop can still do it.

Help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## compudaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;12965257*
> I just installed the B3 motherboard.
> My system was already pretty unlucky, only being able to pull 4.5Ghz at 1.32v, Windows not even starting at 1.29v. Now it's even worse, Prime keeps crashing (sometimes BSOD), even when I'm doing 1.34v. I'm slowly working my way up.
> 
> Also, my clock won't sync. It keeps saying "Unable to start the Windows Time service. Please try again later." I tried manually turning it on in task manager, but the clock still won't sync. My old laptop can still do it.
> 
> Help would be greatly appreciated.


Are your memory timings/speed running within spec?


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *compudaze;12965634*
> Are your memory timings/speed running within spec?


Yes, the stickers says 2000Mhz, 9-10-9-28 1.55v, but the XMP profile has it at 9-10-9-28-2N 1.60v. I'm running it at 1866Mhz and the XMP. It should be fine.


----------



## ehpexs

I've had my B3 motherboard (P8P67 Motherboard #4) up and running for 4 days now, I also got a new CPU cooler fan so I'm now running 4.4 GHz at about 1.20 volts. Hopefully this is my last P8P67 motherboard I need from Asus.


----------



## BigFrank

With 1502 BIOS I pushed my overclock to 4.7GHZ last nigh at 1.416v. I had trouble getting over 4.6ghz with my old board and older BIOS.


----------



## 4.54billionyears

probelm: infinite restart reboot loop. unable to boot past bios logo.
solution: unplug usb external hard drive.
This problem happens to me once or twice per year after i forget to unplug my external hard drive. It happened to me this morning and for the life of me i could not figure out what it was. I tried clearing cmos, testing each stick of memory in each memory slot on the motherboard. Icame to this thread to troubleshoot and almost gave up until i noticed the usb 1tb external hard drive was plugged in to my pc. I wonder how many other people rma'd a perfectly good motherboard for this same problem.


----------



## SimpleTech

Updated the OP with a large list of new BIOSes for

P8P67 (1401 and 1506)
P8P67 LE (1003)
P8P67 DELUXE (1503 and 1505)
Maximus IV Extreme (1303)
P8P67 WS Revolution (1202)
P8P67-M (0805)
P8P67-M PRO (0708)


----------



## Jen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;12974720*
> Updated the OP with a large list of new BIOSes for
> 
> P8P67 (1401 and 1506)
> P8P67 LE (1003)
> P8P67 DELUXE (1503 and 1505)
> Maximus IV Extreme (1303)
> P8P67 WS Revolution (1202)
> P8P67-M (0805)
> P8P67-M PRO (0708)


is there any information as to the changes to the p8p67-m (805) bios? the 0702 has a multiplier problem that i found and speedstep that isnt working when overclocked even though its set as enabled on C states and Speedstep

Jen


----------



## ehpexs

I just installed the 1506 bios. I went into IBT and my GFLOPs were actually slightly higher than before (maybe random luck, but the system somehow feels a bit snappier in general.)


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jen;12975387*
> is there any information as to the changes to the p8p67-m (805) bios? the 0702 has a multiplier problem that i found and speedstep that isnt working when overclocked even though its set as enabled on C states and Speedstep
> 
> Jen


ASUS' website has zero BIOS downloads for your motherboard.


----------



## khtse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;12965257*
> I just installed the B3 motherboard.
> My system was already pretty unlucky, only being able to pull 4.5Ghz at 1.32v, Windows not even starting at 1.29v. Now it's even worse, Prime keeps crashing (sometimes BSOD), even when I'm doing 1.34v. I'm slowly working my way up.
> 
> Also, my clock won't sync. It keeps saying "Unable to start the Windows Time service. Please try again later." I tried manually turning it on in task manager, but the clock still won't sync. My old laptop can still do it.
> 
> Help would be greatly appreciated.


How are you setting the voltage? Manual voltage or offset? PPL setting? BCLK?

Don't touch BCLK, leave it on 100. Change "Phase Control" and "Duty Control" to Extreme. If you use manual CPU voltage, set PPL to Ultra High. If you use off set, set PPL to regular.

With those setting, my 2600k is stable at 1.28V using manual, and offset + 0.03 using offset. You may want to try adding 0.02-0.03 to CPU voltage on top of those settings to start with, and gradually lower it if they work. Also try enabling Intel PPL Overvoltage, that usually helps for OC 4.7Ghz+ but people said it is no needed for below 4.7Ghz.

It'd be helpful if you report what your CPU voltage actually is when running stress test and when idle (use CPU-Z or ASUS Suite II to see).


----------



## Jen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;12976453*
> ASUS' website has zero BIOS downloads for your motherboard.


this one evidently that just got posted is beta but no changelog is given so i dont know has been done

Jen


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khtse;12976796*
> How are you setting the voltage? Manual voltage or offset? PPL setting? BCLK?
> 
> Don't touch BCLK, leave it on 100. Change "Phase Control" and "Duty Control" to Extreme. If you use manual CPU voltage, set PPL to Ultra High. If you use off set, set PPL to regular.
> 
> With those setting, my 2600k is stable at 1.28V using manual, and offset + 0.03 using offset. You may want to try adding 0.02-0.03 to CPU voltage on top of those settings to start with, and gradually lower it if they work. Also try enabling Intel PPL Overvoltage, that usually helps for OC 4.7Ghz+ but people said it is no needed for below 4.7Ghz.
> 
> It'd be helpful if you report what your CPU voltage actually is when running stress test and when idle (use CPU-Z or ASUS Suite II to see).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;12975943*
> I have mine at +.10v, LLC High (50%). It gives me .98V at 1.6GHz, and 1.312V at 4.5GHz.
> 
> Every time I change bios, it fluctuates a little bit, and when I switched to the B3 revision, it changed a lot (I used to have it at +.30 for the same voltages).


My system doesn't get past the glowing windows logo below 1.3v.


----------



## khtse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;12978039*
> My system doesn't get past the glowing windows logo below 1.3v.


Don't play with offset yet, and don't set LLC to High when using offset. If you use Auto or Manual to set CPU voltage. You are setting the CPU idle voltage, your CPU voltage at full load will be lower and that's call vdroop. LLC is a setting to minimize vdroop by giving more voltage to the CPU when load is higher.

But if you set voltage by using offset, the load voltage will be higher than the idle voltage. In this case, with the same offset, the higher LLC you set, the higher the difference between idle and load voltage. So if you have chosen a setting that give enough voltage to the CPU for it to be stable under full load, the CPU may not be getting enough voltage when idle or less-than-full load. Your PC will be rebooting at random and crashes while surfing the web.

Instead of using offset. Set CPU voltage by using manual first. Set PPL to Ultra High, instead of High, this minimize Vdroop and keep idle and load voltage very close (don't use Extreme LLC, that makes my system unstable). Use this PPL setting to determine the minimize constant voltage that your CPU need to sustain at full load. Once you got that value, THEN you go play with offset. When using offset, set LLC to regular, and find the offset value that gives you the amount of voltage you determined earlier to your CPU when full load. Only if you find your PC completely stable, and think that the idle voltage can be even lower, you increase your LLC settings.

Also, set "Phase Control" and "Duty Control" to Extreme. Turn on "Intel PPL Overvoltage".


----------



## Famousoverdose

Is it necessary to update the BIOS on the Pro? I got my board last Friday and it came pre installed with 1401. I see that there's a 15xx on the front page for my board.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Famousoverdose;12979317*
> Is it necessary to update the BIOS on the Pro? I got my board last Friday and it came pre installed with 1401. I see that there's a 15xx on the front page for my board.


Nope. If you are not having problems stick to 1401 BIOS. Once we get more feedback from people I will update.


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Famousoverdose;12979317*
> Is it necessary to update the BIOS on the Pro? I got my board last Friday and it came pre installed with 1401. I see that there's a 15xx on the front page for my board.


No necessary. But I flashed my BIOS to the newer 1502 BIOS, and It allowed me to get a higher overclock without having to push my voltage as high. It's really up to you like Iching said.


----------



## webstar

Can anybody with a steelseries xai mouse check and confirm if boot is prolonged? I haven't returned my mobo for B3 revision yet, and I'm thinking of changing it for a P8P67 or P8P67 Pro, IF there aren't any problems with xai.

I've seriously had enough of it, when the mouse is connected boot lasts for around 120 seconds, and without it connected it's around 15-20 seconds...


----------



## grunion

Do we lose our oc profiles on a bios flash?


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;12983616*
> Do we lose our oc profiles on a bios flash?


Yup


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;12983616*
> Do we lose our oc profiles on a bios flash?


Yes.

For reference, I take pictures* of my OC settings before flashing to a newer BIOS.

*I've heard that the newer BIOSes allow print screen capture.


----------



## Jen

went ahead and flashed to 0805 bios for this P8P67-M

so far speedstep still doesnt work when processor is in overclock state , maybe i need to remove the power atx connector , battery etc to see if it will fix that

havent tried to see if the multiplier dropping is still a problem with this board will try that later.

**edit multiplier dropping still remains a problem with this board . even encountered after clearing the cmos that multiplier still dropped at 44x . this bios may be worse than the 0702 bios i updated from for looseing multiplier. still could be motherboard that is bad other than bios

Jen


----------



## ehpexs

Does anyone have sleep working? I've look around this forum and the internet and the best advice I've found is to disable the PPL (which doesn't work for me.)


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehpexs;12985876*
> Does anyone have sleep working? I've look around this forum and the internet and the best advice I've found is to disable the PPL (which doesn't work for.)


My sleep works. (Too well, while folding). I have internal pll overvoltage disabled.


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;12985987*
> My sleep works. (Too well, while folding). I have internal pll overvoltage disabled.


same here







thought not sure on PPL if it's enabled or disabled


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;12983616*
> Do we lose our oc profiles on a bios flash?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;12983767*
> Yes.
> For reference, I take pictures* of my OC settings before flashing to a newer BIOS.
> *I've heard that the newer BIOSes allow print screen capture.


You can save your overclock profile in AI suite. I did it for my overclock, when I flashed to 1502 it reset everything, I just pulled up AI suite wrote my settings down then restarted went into the BIOS and BAM back to my overclock! My overclock settings don't stick when I put them in AI Suite, but I like being able to "test" them out before I put them into the BIOS.


----------



## ctowns

I am starting to experience random lock-ups, and they are very similar to what I understand, and also experience, with the sleep issue (leave idle for a while and can't revive to life without a reset). Any suggestions?


----------



## lightsout

Anyone still doing returns through Asus? Since they have no evo's in any stores I am wondering if asus even has any.


----------



## ____

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ctowns*


I am starting to experience random lock-ups, and they are very similar to what I understand, and also experience, with the sleep issue (leave idle for a while and can't revive to life without a reset). Any suggestions?


Go to power settings and set sleep to never. That won't fix the sleep problem, but at least the computer won't go to sleep.


----------



## todior

ok i updated my bios to 1505. the system feels faster, boot time is faster, i can now run my ram at xmp profile (i couldn't run it with earlier boises) and sleep works finally.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *todior;12992089*
> ok i updated my bios to 1505. the system feels faster, boot time is faster, i can now run my ram at xmp profile (i couldn't run it with earlier boises) and sleep works finally.


That's the 2nd time I've heard of a member experiencing "improved" performance when flashing to a 15xx branch EFI BIOS.

Can't wait for the vanilla one to appear on ASUS.com.


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *todior;12992089*
> ok i updated my bios to 1505. the system feels faster, boot time is faster, i can now run my ram at xmp profile (i couldn't run it with earlier boises) and sleep works finally.


hmm that's wierd,







when I got mine Deluxe with 1305 BIOS I could get it on sleep and xmp profile from Corsair XMS3 RAM


----------



## billythekid2012

ok i see the 1502 1503 0n the asus site so is the 1505 still a beta bios.
for the asus p67 delux


----------



## Outcasst

My system is stable (12 Hours of IBT & LinX) using a BCLK of 102.3. This safe?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;12995737*
> My system is stable (12 Hours of IBT & LinX) using a BCLK of 102.3. This safe?


If it's stable then you should be OK. I would only worry about voltages.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst;12995737*
> My system is stable (12 Hours of IBT & LinX) using a BCLK of 102.3. This safe?


Have you done any testing with Prime95 Blend? That seems to be the true stability test for SB systems.


----------



## drBlahMan

I would like to exchange my mobo for an ASUS Sabretooth or Evolution but I've been reading about some problems with the ASUS P67 line regarding to boot looping & some memory issues. *Are these problems solved from the latest bios**?* I've also noticed that there is no clear cmos button on most of these ASUS P67 mobos. *Is there some OC recovery within the bios**?* I've never owned an ASUS mobo & I have some friends that are strongly recommending me to buy one, which is another reason why I'm asking these questions. *Thanks in advance*


----------



## grunion

Has anyone got 5.5 stable?

I did last night, well not really because the cores were temp throttling during prime.
Throttle from 5.5 down to 4.8, weird thing though the voltage didn't throttle.


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;12997531*
> Has anyone got 5.5 stable?
> 
> I did last night, well not really because the cores were temp throttling during prime.
> Throttle from 5.5 down to 4.8, weird thing though the voltage didn't throttle.


With my cooler I'd probably be able to melt my cpu off the socket at 5.5ghz.

Seemed happy at 5.2 with minimal stressing and ridiculously high temps.

what voltage was that at?


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluxlite;12997603*
> With my cooler I'd probably be able to melt my cpu off the socket at 5.5ghz.
> 
> Seemed happy at 5.2 with minimal stressing and ridiculously high temps.
> 
> what voltage was that at?


1.61v

I don't think I'm getting optimal cooling with my Mega, I had to mod the 775 bracket to fit.
I get 2 cores that will run 10-12°c hotter than the other 2.
And those to cores hit throttle temp really quick.


----------



## gonX

I can barely do 5 GHz, and that's on 1.5v. I have never had a good batch









*EDIT*

Speaking of which... my load temps are 85c. That seems a bit on the high side does it not? Time for WC perhaps?


----------



## Jen

asus p8p67-m dont recommend to anyone to purchase , this board i bought has been nothing but problems. multiplier doesnt work correctly niether does speedstep

asus stated to me clearly they dont recommend overclocking motherboards, i wonder why then they are endorsing these boards so much everywhere.

i will now bury my board in a trash heap to save someone else from the headache of recieving this one should i send it back as i dont want anyone to have this headache

bad quality for asus to release a board such as this one that is inferior to the others in stability

Jen


----------



## ____

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


I can barely do 5 GHz, and that's on 1.5v. I have never had a good batch









*EDIT*

Speaking of which... my load temps are 85c. That seems a bit on the high side does it not? Time for WC perhaps?


I tried going above 4.5, and turned up everything in the BIOS. No boot. Well, at least is stable at 4.5, even though it needs as much voltage as everyone's 4.7 OC.


----------



## Capwn

New P67 Sabertooth Bios ver. 1502 in this thead








Works fine, using it now. NO RELEASE NOTES YET...


----------



## grunion

That's about right, I see 75 on my lowest, 89 on my highest.
Is one of your cores normally 10-12°c cooler than the others?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;13001427*
> I can barely do 5 GHz, and that's on 1.5v. I have never had a good batch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> Speaking of which... my load temps are 85c. That seems a bit on the high side does it not? Time for WC perhaps?


Has anyone tried the 1502 Pro bios?
If so, did you notice that more vcore is needed for the same oc as a previous bios?

I could do 5ghz at 1.51 with the 1305, now it takes 1.53v









Oh and BTW I've decided to run 5ghz 24/7


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;13008645*
> That's about right, I see 75 on my lowest, 89 on my highest.
> Is one of your cores normally 10-12°c cooler than the others?
> 
> Has anyone tried the 1502 Pro bios?
> If so, did you notice that more vcore is needed for the same oc as a previous bios?
> 
> I could do 5ghz at 1.51 with the 1305, now it takes 1.53v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and BTW I've decided to run 5ghz 24/7


Unfortunately yes. My 5.1 that was prime tested stable @ 1.48V, I haven't been able to get stable going all the way up to 1.55V, (most of the time, windows gets stuck on the load screen), but in time I'll figure something out.

My 24/7, 4.7, jumped from 1.22V to 1.3, but I'm still very happy with that.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandypx;13008890*
> Unfortunately yes. My 5.1 that was prime tested stable @ 1.48V, I haven't been able to get stable going all the way up to 1.55V, (most of the time, windows gets stuck on the load screen), but in time I'll figure something out.
> 
> My 24/7, 4.7, jumped from 1.22V to 1.3, but I'm still very happy with that.


Hmm not good.

Are you using offset or manual voltage?


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;13008902*
> Hmm not good.
> 
> Are you using offset or manual voltage?


Manual.. Offset sends the voltage through the roof.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandypx;13008944*
> Manual.. Offset sends the voltage through the roof.


Ah see I couldn't get stable with manual, I took it all the way to 1.58 and it still errored out.

Offset worked great for me.
Also upping the pll voltage to 1.85 cleared up the splash screen hang.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;13008645*
> That's about right, I see 75 on my lowest, 89 on my highest.
> Is one of your cores normally 10-12°c cooler than the others?
> 
> Has anyone tried the 1502 Pro bios?
> If so, did you notice that more vcore is needed for the same oc as a previous bios?
> 
> I could do 5ghz at 1.51 with the 1305, now it takes 1.53v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and BTW I've decided to run 5ghz 24/7


I don't remember but it definitely seems like I need more VCore with 1502. May just be a coincidence though... 1.54v so far for 5 GHz and it still errors within a couple of minutes in P95 Blend


----------



## billythekid2012

i see there is 2 new bios updates for the deluxe board.
So i went to the asus site and i see only 1503 and i tells me what the bios dose.
and there is no 1505 where did you find it and what dose it fix is it just a beta.
has any one installed it.
is it better then 1503


----------



## Chalupa

I'm sending in my re-called UD4 within the next couple days. I wanted to buy my replacement for it first. I feel like Asus offers me a better deal than Gigabyte, so I plan on switching to one of their 'boards. I'm not a huge overclocker, but I plan on doing some. I'm basically at a tossup between the Sabertooth, pro, and deluxe. What do you think would be best for me?


----------



## puffsNasco

so i got my replacement board with 1502 ! xDDD

and resetting my cooler gimme like almost 10C cooler lmao ><

i guess too much thermal paste is bad lol


----------



## puffsNasco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chalupa*


I'm sending in my re-called UD4 within the next couple days. I wanted to buy my replacement for it first. I feel like Asus offers me a better deal than Gigabyte, so I plan on switching to one of their 'boards. I'm not a huge overclocker, but I plan on doing some. I'm basically at a tossup between the Sabertooth, pro, and deluxe. What do you think would be best for me?


i would say stick with UD4, but if asus is cheaper around ur area u should grab a deluxe or sabertooth at around the same price


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;13009349*
> I don't remember but it definitely seems like I need more VCore with 1502. May just be a coincidence though... 1.54v so far for 5 GHz and it still errors within a couple of minutes in P95 Blend


Manual or offset voltage?

Manual gives me nothing but problems.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Manual or offset voltage?

Manual gives me nothing but problems.


Offset so far. I've found that +0.09 works wonders. Then I proceed to adjust the "extra turbo voltage" since that is usually what messes with me.


----------



## Iching

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;13010708*
> Manual or offset voltage?
> 
> Manual gives me nothing but problems.


I cannot even boot with manual. I decided to settle for a measly 4.5GHz with offset +0.060.


----------



## yoyo711

ASUS P67 board when you OC at 5.0ghz are still turbo mode fluctuations which is 1.6ghz to 5.0ghz ????
becuse i'm thinking geting the asus board.

Thanks very much !!!!!!


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yoyo711*


ASUS P67 board when you OC at 5.0ghz are still turbo mode fluctuations which is 1.6ghz to 5.0ghz ????
becuse i'm thinking geting the asus board.

Thanks very much !!!!!!


That's normal. Why do you want to disable that?


----------



## yoyo711

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


That's normal. Why do you want to disable that?


I was thanking maybe has turbo lagg????


----------



## ____

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yoyo711*


I was thanking maybe has turbo lagg????


Electrons are faster than air molecules.

Edit: Well, technically no, but the propagation of the electric field is.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yoyo711*


I was thanking maybe has turbo lagg????


LOL. Turbo lag is a thing found in cars and is caused by the nature of how the turbocharger works.

You'll be hard pressed to find large differences in benchmarks (not to mention real world applications) between SpeedStep being turned on and being turned off. It makes such a small difference that it's not worth turning off, especially considering how huge the power savings are (it's using ~7 watts when it's idling, versus 20-40 watts when "idle" on max frequency)


----------



## Freiya

I wanna take my cpu to 4.8 ghz so bad but i'm scared to run volts over 1.4 =(


----------



## MicahMicahMicah

I'm returning a Biostar TP67XE to MC and considering the Sabertooth. Recently picked up the Sabertooth x58 and really liked it. Any reasons to go up to the extreme instead? I have 3 GTX 570's, which are usually spread between 2 machines, but would consider triple SLI at some point.


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MicahMicahMicah;13033969*
> I'm returning a Biostar TP67XE to MC and considering the Sabertooth. Recently picked up the Sabertooth x58 and really liked it. Any reasons to go up to the extreme instead? I have 3 GTX 570's, which are usually spread between 2 machines, but would consider triple SLI at some point.


The Sabertooth won't support 3 graphics cards. It only has 2 PCIe x16 slots.

If you are serious about eventually going Tri SLI, you will need to consider the Maximus IV Extreme, or the WS Revolution.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freiya;13033660*
> I wanna take my cpu to 4.8 ghz so bad but i'm scared to run volts over 1.4 =(


Scared of what? Just keep an eye on temperatures - your CPU won't spontaneously combust.


----------



## dealio

+1 turboLOL


----------



## Eaglake

I'm little embarrassed. After I gor my setup completed I haven't tried to OC it.
As Iv'e been reading it's not that easy, or maybe it is?








anyways i'm in need of som juice for [email protected]
Some advice? by the way, when folding temps on all cores are 60 C


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freiya;13033660*
> I wanna take my cpu to 4.8 ghz so bad but i'm scared to run volts over 1.4 =(


What are your temps like now? it depends on what you do with your pc also. For me I keep my temps under 70C during stress testing. When I play games which is the only thing that I do that puts my CPU under load my temps barely touch 60C. So, just some food for though. I'm willing to go to 1.45v which I may try to get 5ghz this weekend.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;13038921*
> What are your temps like now? it depends on what you do with your pc also. For me I keep my temps under 70C during stress testing. When I play games which is the only thing that I do that puts my CPU under load my temps barely touch 60C. So, just some food for though. I'm willing to go to 1.45v which I may try to get 5ghz this weekend.


You're fine up until 95c. Throttle temp is 98c. It won't damage it - it's throttling exactly to avoid damage.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Any release notes on the 1505 bios?


----------



## ehpexs

Well, I've given up on trying to get sleep to works. It looks like my rig is a no go.


----------



## billythekid2012

on me new asus deluxe it say for motherboard Rev 1.xx
is that right in the bios it say b3


----------



## Kepi

Maybe im missing something or maybe it was mentioned in the thread but its too long to dig through, i recently purchased and received my Sabertooth P67 board. Now its still running on 1305 Bios ... I download the 1502 Bios from the OP in this thread but when i go into the Bios Flash utility in the bios screen and direct it to the .rom file it says its not a efi file ..

How do i get this bios to update to this version?


----------



## drew2128

OK I read up to page 30 and I dont feel like going anymore.

Can anyone tell me exactly what to enable and disable or leave on auto for the whole bios









Not planning on overclocking yet, I do want to soon I just want to know what to set in bios when I finish putting it together today.


----------



## Eaglake

If you aren't going to OC it jet, then leave it as it is, you should be ok!


----------



## drew2128

How would you guys recommend doing it?

I was thinking about using the CD from the mother board then using my flash drive with all the updates on the front page?

Would the newest updates override the old one? or do I have to delete an old existing bios etc?

How did you guys do it? I am just worried everything is not on the front page and there might be more on the motherboard disk that is needed


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drew2128*


How would you guys recommend doing it?

I was thinking about using the CD from the mother board then using my flash drive with all the updates on the front page?

Would the newest updates override the old one? or do I have to delete an old existing bios etc?

How did you guys do it? I am just worried everything is not on the front page and there might be more on the motherboard disk that is needed










Just install the ones I have listed in the OP. Obviously if you disable any onboard devices (Marvell, bluetooth, etc.) you won't need to install any drivers for those.

Since Sandy Bridge came out a year and a half after Windows 7, it won't have drivers for some devices. The drivers on the CD are old - even older as of now. You won't need it to initially install anything. Simply download the drivers you need in the OP onto a flash drive and execute them from there. If a newer driver comes available, uninstall the old one through "Uninstall or change a program" in Windows - reboot if required.

I use Driver Sweeper for some drivers such as Realtek HD Audio. However it isn't needed.


----------



## drew2128

Will I need this

BUPDATER 1.22
DOS Based Bios update tool

It says it helps to flash the bios I think?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drew2128;13075142*
> Will I need this
> 
> BUPDATER 1.22
> DOS Based Bios update tool
> 
> It says it helps to flash the bios I think?


That's only needed if you want to flash the BIOS through DOS. Most of us flash through UEFI which is a lot safer and easier IMO. Try to not flash via OS since it can lead to a corrupt flash and brick your board.


----------



## Narsil

Hi all. First off, I want to say a "Thanks!" to the OP for taking the time to compile & update the list of downloads. What a huge timesaver !

Anyways, my question is..... what is the explanation as to why some of these updates are found on "www.station-drivers.com" , and ONLY there ?

(I actually can't even find some of these updated drivers on Intel's own website. )

It looks like a huge 3rd-party driver collections website. But why wouldn't Intel have them ? Are these legit, actual drivers created and approved by Intel ? Or ar they maybe modified or somehow tweaked versions ?

(Sorry if this sounds noob-ish, but I don't want to put anything on my system that isn't 100% stable, official, and approved by the maker(s) of my hardware. This platform sounds like it has enough issues already to deal with without adding more to the mix.)









Thanks !


----------



## SimpleTech

Station-drivers (and other various websites) get them direct from the manufacturer or from a developer from the company. The reason why Intel and other sites don't publish the latest drivers is because they might still be in alpha or beta stage, waiting for WHQL certification or further testing. The same goes with BIOS updates. Other times, admins are just lazy adding them to their ftp (ex: Asus).


----------



## koooowweeee

Anyone know any noob proof guides for the deluxe version and a 2600k

thanks


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koooowweeee*


Anyone know any noob proof guides for the deluxe version and a 2600k

thanks


http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=...21&postcount=2


----------



## mikeseth

Nice, ill be checking for bios updates here regularly.

Using ASUS Sabertooth P67 R3


----------



## Swifty220

I have tinkered with my system for the past few weeks and found that exteme LLC is unstable, no matter what the clock speed is. On medium, I can prime all day. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## munaim1

llC on extreme will cause voltage spikes. I leave it on ultra high and maintain a 1.472 on load whilst having 1.48 under bios.

EDIT: 900 posts


----------



## weipim

pretty useful , got what i need


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *weipim*


pretty useful , got what i need


----------



## ____

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*












I think he's talking about this thread.


----------



## Narsil

Anyone around here have _any_ clue as to what exactly the "*REVISION 3.1*" versions of the P8P67 and the P8P67 PRO are ?

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1037110371&postcount=2196

I'm surprised this isn't being talked about alot more, since the REV 3 are so recently released. Hope it isn't the required fix for so many folks having stability issues and such.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narsil;13107124*
> Anyone around here have _any_ clue as to what exactly the "*REVISION 3.1*" versions of the P8P67 and the P8P67 PRO are ?
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1037110371&postcount=2196
> 
> I'm surprised this isn't being talked about alot more, since the REV 3 are so recently released. Hope it isn't the required fix for so many folks having stability issues and such.


I noticed this as well. Some are saying the 3.1 versions come with a USB 3.0 port box for front USB 3.0. I'm not sure if there is any difference in the boards but I'm sure we'll find out soon.


----------



## khtse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swifty220*


I have tinkered with my system for the past few weeks and found that exteme LLC is unstable, no matter what the clock speed is. On medium, I can prime all day. Anyone else have this problem?


Yup.

LLC from disable to ultra high work for me, with different voltage setting of course. But once I set it to extreme, my system reboot randomly. Not even a blue screen, just reboot. Don't see the need for extreme though. With ultra high LLC, my load CPU voltage and idle CPU voltage are virtually the same, with little fluctuations here and there (using manual setting, not offset).


----------



## shredzy

How do we go about downgrading the BIOS on these boards? Ez Flash won't do it because it says its an older file.

BUPDATER the way to do it?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster;13110001*
> I noticed this as well. Some are saying the 3.1 versions come with a USB 3.0 port box for front USB 3.0. I'm not sure if there is any difference in the boards but I'm sure we'll find out soon.


no the new Rev 3.1 are re-branded B2's ..JK


----------



## drew2128

For one 6850 graphics card I read the manual. I put it in the dark blue PCIe 2.0x16_1slot. The top most one with a lever on the right side?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drew2128*


For one 6850 graphics card I read the manual. I put it in the dark blue PCIe 2.0x16_1slot. The top most one with a lever on the right side?


Yes the top one.


----------



## Swifty220

Quote:



Originally Posted by *khtse*


Yup.

LLC from disable to ultra high work for me, with different voltage setting of course. But once I set it to extreme, my system reboot randomly. Not even a blue screen, just reboot. Don't see the need for extreme though. With ultra high LLC, my load CPU voltage and idle CPU voltage are virtually the same, with little fluctuations here and there (using manual setting, not offset).


This problem should be stickied at the beginning of this forum, it took me forever to figure it out.


----------



## compudaze

Anyone know vcore measuring points using dmm? I think this was asked already but not answered. Thanks!


----------



## drew2128

For the asus p8p67 pro do you plug in the 24 pin and the 8 pin atx power connectors or just one?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drew2128*


For the asus p8p67 pro do you plug in the 24 pin and the 8 pin atx power connectors or just one?


You plug in both.


----------



## drew2128

On the asus p8p67 pro, Please answer what you can!

1. The HD Audio and AC 97 plugs are together. Do I plug in the AC97 at all? If not, do i plug the HD Audio into the AAFP slot.

2. Do I need to install the IEEE 1394a cable set-up? What does it do?

3. The motherboard came with an extra white connector labeled (speaker, Ground, +5v, PWR Ground, Reset). Did you guys connect that before running the +Led, - Led, power sw, reset SW? Or did you just plug them into the motherboard as is?


----------



## Xcrunner

As far as question 1 goes you just need to plug in HD audio

Don't know about the 2nd one.

For the third one you can do it either way. The white connector just makes it easier to connect all the things on your case. It is personal preference


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *drew2128*


On the asus p8p67 pro, Please answer what you can!

1. The HD Audio and AC 97 plugs are together. Do I plug in the AC97 at all? If not, do i plug the HD Audio into the AAFP slot.

2. Do I need to install the IEEE 1394a cable set-up? What does it do?

3. The motherboard came with an extra white connector labeled (speaker, Ground, +5v, PWR Ground, Reset). Did you guys connect that before running the +Led, - Led, power sw, reset SW? Or did you just plug them into the motherboard as is?


1) use HD Audio. AC'97 is an old standard and does not have jack detection. They're not compatible with eachother.

2) No. It's for Firewire, and if you don't know what it is, then you don't use it.

3) It helps a lot if you're disconnecting the motherboard often, but if you won't do that, then there's no need.


----------



## puffsNasco

man i feel like downclocking my 2600k. Has anyone done it?

like downclock to 500 mghz and run some benchmarks compare to my p3 lol


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drew2128;13131954*
> 3. The motherboard came with an extra white connector labeled (speaker, Ground, +5v, PWR Ground, Reset). Did you guys connect that before running the +Led, - Led, power sw, reset SW? Or did you just plug them into the motherboard as is?


That's the ASUS Q-connector. I used mine; it makes it much easier to plug all those connections back in when you swap motherboards.


----------



## drew2128

When I try to install the new bios it wont let me take it off the usb in windows. Keeps Say ROM only. DO I have to do it from inside bios? If so how do I do that in detail plz?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drew2128;13139734*
> When I try to install the new bios it wont let me take it off the usb in windows. Keeps Say ROM only. DO I have to do it from inside bios? If so how do I do that in detail plz?


Yes, better to use EZFlash in the BIOS than to do it in Windows.


----------



## Engin

is it normal to see on cpu-z, varius voltage changes while running Linx or prime95?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Engin*


is it normal to see on cpu-z, varius voltage changes while running Linx or prime95?


Yes, it is normal to see small vcore voltage fluctuations while under load.


----------



## Engin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sheyster*


Yes, it is normal to see small voltages fluctuations while under load.


Thanks


----------



## Engin

With 40x multipler and 100bclk,
while idle, cpu-z voltage is about 1.30-1.380. But in load, cpu-z voltage is about 1.250. Doesnt it suppose to be opposite?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Engin;13140336*
> With 40x multipler and 100bclk,
> while idle, cpu-z voltage is about 1.30-1.380. But in load, cpu-z voltage is about 1.250. Doesnt it suppose to be opposite?


What you're seeing is known as vdroop, which is a voltage drop that happens when the CPU is under load. It is normal. You can set the LLC value in the P67 BIOS to a higher setting to minimize this effect.


----------



## Engin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster;13140406*
> What you're seeing is known as vdroop, which is a voltage drop that happens when the CPU is under load. It is normal. You can set the LLC value in the P67 BIOS to a higher setting to minimize this effect.


Well, it is for one of my friend. i thought about the same. LLC determines the vdroop i know. Now i am sure








Thanks a lot dude


----------



## Swifty220

Anyone have better stability with lowering your CPU PLL? I lowered mine to 1.7 and now my chip is more stable at lower vcore and a higher clock; I'm testing out 4.8 @ 1.36 vcore right now.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Swifty220*


Anyone have better stability with lowering your CPU PLL? I lowered mine to 1.7 and now my chip is more stable at lower vcore and a higher clock; I'm testing out 4.8 @ 1.36 vcore right now.


Some of us have seen good results with it lowered. I set mine to 1.72. I know that Jonesey runs his around 1.7.


----------



## Swifty220

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sheyster*


Some of us have seen good results with it lowered. I set mine to 1.72. I know that Jonesey (the OP) runs his around 1.7.


Well, for a quick test I did 2 1/2 hours of Prime and 20 passes of IBT and it held up just fine. I will stress it overnight, and if I am lucky it will hold. 4.8 with 1.36 volts would be nice to have.


----------



## regal

On the reviews of the P8P67 of NE someone mentioned a Bios flash cured the PCI soundcard compatibility issue. Did this make the list of fixes on the bios releases, where should I look to see which of the series have this fix?


----------



## PresNotSure

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khtse;12978825*
> Instead of using offset. Set CPU voltage by using manual first. Set PPL to Ultra High, instead of High, this minimize Vdroop and keep idle and load voltage very close *(don't use Extreme LLC, that makes my system unstable)*. Use this PPL setting to determine the minimize constant voltage that your CPU need to sustain at full load. Once you got that value, THEN you go play with offset. When using offset, set LLC to regular, and find the offset value that gives you the amount of voltage you determined earlier to your CPU when full load. Only if you find your PC completely stable, and think that the idle voltage can be even lower, you increase your LLC settings.


I was trying to use Extreme LLC setting and it would make my system just reset after starting Prime 95 blend. I tried adding more voltage thinking that was the problem but everytime that happened. When I dropped the LLC down one level its been stable for 12 hours on blend. Just to let you know I do have the latest bios.


----------



## Eaglake

how much voltage you would recomend for 5.2GHz OC?


----------



## ElementalCat

Is the Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver posted on the first post safe?, it doesn't appear to be alpha or beta and says whql, so why is it not available from Intel's website?

Furthermore why is the one at Intel's site two downloads and the one posted here only one?

Sorry if these sound like really noob questions, but this is my very first time building my own system and setting it up and I just want to make sure I got everything right.

PS: I have a P8P67 Deluxe.


----------



## GJF47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementalCat;13147370*
> Is the Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver posted on the first post safe?, it doesn't appear to be alpha or beta and says whql, so why is it not available from Intel's website?
> 
> Furthermore why is the one at Intel's site two downloads and the one posted here only one?
> 
> Sorry if these sound like really noob questions, but this is my very first time building my own system and setting it up and I just want to make sure I got everything right.
> 
> PS: I have a P8P67 Deluxe.


I was using it on my P8P67 PRO with no problems and now im using it with my Sabertooth and all is fine. Its a massive improvement over the default drivers Windows installs.


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElementalCat;13147370*
> Is the Intel Rapid Storage Technology driver posted on the first post safe?, it doesn't appear to be alpha or beta and says whql, so why is it not available from Intel's website?
> 
> Furthermore why is the one at Intel's site two downloads and the one posted here only one?
> 
> Sorry if these sound like really noob questions, but this is my very first time building my own system and setting it up and I just want to make sure I got everything right.
> 
> PS: I have a P8P67 Deluxe.


The download on the Intel site is actually only one download, depending on what you need.

The first in the list is for 32bit windows, the second for 64bit windows, and the third contains both the 32 and 64 bit versions.

It is different than the one linked to in the original post, in that it is a newer revision. Intel has listed IRST 10.1.0.1008 (revision 1008), where the first page of this post links to revision 1004.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake;13147363*
> how much voltage you would recomend for 5.2GHz OC?


There is no real good answer to that. Each CPU is different with what it requires to stay stable. I could guess that based on what I have seen, you are looking at 1.5V+.

I can hit 5.1 @ 1.48V very easily, but to get to 5.2, I have to push it to 1.56, and even then, unless windows is already running (ie I've done the OC in TurboV inside windows), my computer won't boot at that voltage. It will run relatively stable at that, crashes in Prime after 8hrs, but just won't boot windows for anything.


----------



## Xcrunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drew2128;13139734*
> When I try to install the new bios it wont let me take it off the usb in windows. Keeps Say ROM only. DO I have to do it from inside bios? If so how do I do that in detail plz?


Did you figure this out?

If not boot into the bios using the del key. Click on Exit/Advanced Mode and go to Advanced Mode. Then you click the Tool tab and select ASUS EZ Flash 2 Utility. From there you just select the ROM from your flash drive that you want to use


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GJF47*


I was using it on my P8P67 PRO with no problems and now im using it with my Sabertooth and all is fine. Its a massive improvement over the default drivers Windows installs.


When I first got my P8P67 in February, I ran a ATTO disk test on my SSD. With the BIOS set to AHCI and the default Microsoft driver, I got the full rated 285 mbyte/sec read on my SSD. Write was 270, only down about 5. Based on this I decided to stick with the Microsoft driver. I really feel it is more stable. Also, the RST drivers add additional Windows services, 2 I think. That's more OS CPU and memory overhead for virtually no gain in performance. I would benchmark the Microsoft driver with your setup before installing the intel driver. Why install it if you get full speed without it?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake;13147363*
> how much voltage you would recomend for 5.2GHz OC?


over 9000!! ....... or over 1.4-1.5V

not going to happen with your sigrig's cooling


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dealio*


over 9000!! ....... or over 1.4-1.5V

not going to happen with your sigrig's cooling


yeah, you probably right
what you can suggest? NH-D14 or...something else
then again I can sit next to open window, for now outside is 2 degrees centigrade


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eaglake*


yeah, you probably right
what you can suggest? NH-D14 or...something else
then again I can sit next to open window, for now outside is 2 degrees centigrade










If you want to go with premium air cooling I would check out the Thermalright Silver Arrow.


----------



## compudaze

I wouldn't do >= 1.45V 24/7 w/o full fledged water cooling.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *compudaze*


I wouldn't do >= 1.45V 24/7 w/o full fledged water cooling.


And why is that? Purely temperature wise, it doesn't matter.
I would only worry about upgrading cooling if you're hitting temperatures near the throttle limit (98c), and you want to go higher.


----------



## jjxaker

Motherboard P8P67 Deluxe not working correctly with memory Crucial Ballistix 2133MHz(BL2KIT25664FN2139) If you set the native frequency and timing system is not stable! (also XMP-Profile does not help) memory works fine with only 1333MHz((( bios 1503 does not understand this memory! how to be!? what to do?


----------



## ACHILEE5

Hi








Why does the Auto tune, up my blck to 103?
Is this a good thing?

Thanks


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jjxaker*


Motherboard P8P67 Deluxe not working correctly with memory Crucial Ballistix 2133MHz(BL2KIT25664FN2139) If you set the native frequency and timing system is not stable! (also XMP-Profile does not help) memory works fine with only 1333MHz((( bios 1503 does not understand this memory! how to be!? what to do?


Try messing with VCCIO Voltage. Try 1.1-1.15V.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Hi








Why does the Auto tune, up my blck to 103?
Is this a good thing?

Thanks










Avoid using Auto-Tune or anything that overclocks it automatically. It will probably cause more harm than good. 103 BCLK isn't bad and isn't that high but try to keep it around the default, 100MHz.

------

On a side note, I revised some of the links in the OP. Through some searching, I found that the -M models have the ASMedia USB 3.0 controller instead of the NEC. I also updated the Intel INF and RST drivers.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*   Avoid using Auto-Tune or anything that overclocks it automatically. It will probably cause more harm than good. 103 BCLK isn't bad and isn't that high but try to keep it around the default, 100MHz.  
Don't take this wrong bud. But are you qualified to say something like that?
So how much of this video is right









  
 



  



 
 And when he does the manual overclock. Does he do it right? Is that how I should do it?
What about the TPU chip?








And the 300 CPUs that were tested?

I just don't know what's real any more









thanks 
AC


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


And when he does the manual overclock. Does he do it right? Is that how I should do it?
What about the TPU chip?








And the 300 CPUs that were tested?

I just don't know what's real any more









thanks 
AC










It's fine to use the Auto-Tune feature up to a certain point. I wouldn't do it past 4.5GHz as it will start to increase some voltages higher than they really need (ex: CPU voltage).

You have to remember that while this guy works for Asus, that doesn't necessarily mean he knows how to overclock like an enthusiast. Also note that if it weren't for me, you wouldn't have an updated list of drivers or BIOSes for your board.


----------



## gonX

I wouldn't worry too much about the automatic overclock. It's very good. And it doesn't push voltages too much. They've really put some thought into it this time around.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;13155968*
> It's fine to use the Auto-Tune feature up to a certain point. I wouldn't do it past 4.5GHz as it will start to increase some voltages higher than they really need (ex: CPU voltage).
> 
> You have to remember that while this guy works for Asus, that doesn't necessarily mean he knows how to overclock like an enthusiast. *Also note that if it weren't for me, you wouldn't have an updated list of drivers or BIOSes for your board*.


So somewhat qualified








And we're lucky to have you








And to be fair to ASUS about the Extreme overclock! It does say extreme!

















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;13156151*
> I wouldn't worry too much about the automatic overclock. It's very good. And it doesn't push voltages too much. They've really put some thought into it this time around.


I've been monitoring the volts and temps very closely! And I've liked what I've seen!
At 4.4GHz It's really nice









And I like how it lowers my volts, at low CPU usage








So yeah, it might use 1.3v for 4.4GHz! But it's not at 1.3v often!

Although I did get a CPU volts warning at 4.944GHz!


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjxaker;13155205*
> Motherboard P8P67 Deluxe not working correctly with memory Crucial Ballistix 2133MHz(BL2KIT25664FN2139) If you set the native frequency and timing system is not stable! (also XMP-Profile does not help) memory works fine with only 1333MHz((( bios 1503 does not understand this memory! how to be!? what to do?


try upping your DRAM voltage. I have the same problem with my corsair vengeance (1.5V memory). The 1866 is not stable unless I up DRAM Voltage to 1.53125V. XMP won't boot at all. Timings have been set manually.

Doing the above has made my memory problems go away, and the 1866 is stabe as it can be, all the way up to 5.1.


----------



## juano

This may be slightly off topic but has anyone heard any news about the Asus Z68s and when we should expect them? I am still on my B2 board and would like to see if I can hold out and get a Z68 instead.


----------



## darktox

+3.3v warnings from ai II suite

I have an issue and I don't know if anyone else experienced this but here it is. The ai suite software gives me a lot of 3.3v warning going sometimes to 3.7. It's really stressing me up, I just built my system like two days ago and it's been like that since then, I don't know what to do about it and if it really is a dangerous thing.
I went on my BIOS to get the readings there and it starts well but mainly instable and reaches at times 3.698, sometimes it goes from 3.1 to 3.6 but it doesn't last long though.
So what do you guys think, a software glitch or a MoBo issue?
Oh and Btw I didn't do any OC yet.

Here are my specs :
P67 Sabertooth B3 Rev 3.0
i7 core 2600k 3.4 GHZ
PSU OCX 600W
8Gb ram Corsair
Radeon HD 5850
win 7 64bit
If any one of you can help please! Thank you


----------



## juano

In my experience AI suite has been very glitchy in its reporting, things like telling me one minute my mobo temp is at -100C then saying 68C the next,done the same with voltages occasionally. Then again HWmonitor will also sometime report the same thing, so it may be a mobo reporting issue, but either way I wouldn't worry about it, I doubt that it is accurate.


----------



## darktox

Yeah could be after all. Anyway I just ordered a new psu The Ultra X4 750W. It could be that , I don't want to believe that my mobo is having issues lol, I just got it, but then again if so then that's that. Thanks for your help.


----------



## juano

What I was saying is that it's not actually your motherboard having an issue i.e. it's not actually feeding 3.6v to the 3.3v I just believe it to be a reporting issue. A reporting issue is not something I would be worried about because you shouldn't expect your software based reports to be perfectly accurate, if you want that you would have to use hardware based reporting such as a Digital MultiMeter or DMM.


----------



## yoyo711

Hello I just got my p8p67 Deluxe and just install window 7 x64 and now i need to OC but
i'm new to ASus which bios best for Deluxe???????? 1505 ?????

thanks


----------



## jjxaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;13155660*
> Try messing with VCCIO Voltage. Try 1.1-1.15V.


Thank you! you really helped.
I hope the next bios will fix the problem of such a plan.


----------



## juano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jjxaker*


Thank you! you really helped.
I hope the next bios will fix the problem of such a plan.










What you have isn't a problem, you are running your RAM out of spec of the platform and CPU so you must overvolt to achieve the speeds you are looking for. Just because your RAM is rated at a certain speed, timing, and voltage doesn't mean that your platform or CPU can support it at stock.


----------



## jjxaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


What you have isn't a problem, you are running your RAM out of spec of the platform and CPU so you must overvolt to achieve the speeds you are looking for. Just because your RAM is rated at a certain speed, timing, and voltage doesn't mean that your platform or CPU can support it at stock.


My other memory Dominator GT (CMT4GX3M2A2133C9) is running with no problems just need to set the XMP-Profile and all!
I have encountered this problem on Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD5 , and the next version of the BIOS corrected bug.








so the problem is not in memory. problem at the BIOS.

PS. I do not overclock, I just want to get the full stability, and that's all ... for this to mess with voltages I do not want.


----------



## yoyo711

I Just got crush bsod error 0x00000124 opi/vtt 
Which one do i need to increase ??????????????????????
Need help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks


----------



## darktox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


What I was saying is that it's not actually your motherboard having an issue i.e. it's not actually feeding 3.6v to the 3.3v I just believe it to be a reporting issue. A reporting issue is not something I would be worried about because you shouldn't expect your software based reports to be perfectly accurate, if you want that you would have to use hardware based reporting such as a Digital MultiMeter or DMM.


I see, well I've got myself on some games, the pc's been running fine, so as you say it could be a reporting issue so I'm just ignoring it now.
Thanks for your advices juano


----------



## juano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jjxaker*


My other memory Dominator GT (CMT4GX3M2A2133C9) is running with no problems just need to set the XMP-Profile and all!
I have encountered this problem on Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD5 , and the next version of the BIOS corrected bug.








so the problem is not in memory. problem at the BIOS.

PS. I do not overclock, I just want to get the full stability, and that's all ... for this to mess with voltages I do not want.


Whoops, just realized I quoted the wrong person, I wasn't referring to you sorry.

EDIT: Nevermind, I was actually talking to you, I was confused this time, but yes you are running your RAM out of spec of the board so that is why you must overvolt.

"4 x DIMM, Max. 32 GB, DDR3 2200(O.C.)*/2133(O.C.)/1866(O.C.)/1600/1333/1066 Non-ECC,Un-buffered Memory"


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjxaker;13159701*
> Thank you! you really helped.
> I hope the next bios will fix the problem of such a plan.


No problem. You might want to give Asus Support a heads up on that particular RAM and see if they can fix XMP for you.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoyo711;13163020*
> I Just got crush bsod error 0x00000124 opi/vtt
> Which one do i need to increase ??????????????????????
> Need help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Thanks


0x124 for SB is related to CPU voltage. Try increasing it a bit more.

Also, if any of my links don't work or if anyone finds a newer driver available, please let me know. Station-Drivers seems to be changing their links every now and then causing my hotlinks to deactivate. :|


----------



## Thewaster

Could somebody please measure the distance between middle (vertically) of their CPU and first two slots on their P8P67 boards?

I'm trying to figure whether Venomous X with two 25mm fans will conflict with tall RAM in first two slots.

I attached simple image to show what I mean.


----------



## Narsil

Hi all,

So, if I plan on installing a seperate Sound Card (Asus Xonar DX) in my P8P67 Pro, do I still *NEED* to install the RealTek audio drivers ? 
I will likely disable the onboard sound in the BIOS immediately. But, will W7 then see it as something like "Unknown Device" or the like ? I was thinking maybe JUST the driver itself, not the RealTek software, control panel, etc ? (Avoiding useless bloat on my drive.)
Any suggestions ? Anyone already figured it out with a seperate sound card install right from the start ?


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Narsil*


Hi all,

So, if I plan on installing a seperate Sound Card (Asus Xonar DX) in my P8P67 Pro, do I still *NEED* to install the RealTek audio drivers ? 
I will likely disable the onboard sound in the BIOS immediately. But, will W7 then see it as something like "Unknown Device" or the like ? I was thinking maybe JUST the driver itself, not the RealTek software, control panel, etc ? (Avoiding useless bloat on my drive.)
Any suggestions ? Anyone already figured it out with a seperate sound card install right from the start ?


I have a separate sound card, and as long as you have it disabled through the BIOS, Windows won't even know the Realtek card is there.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Hi









So I updated my bios to the latest one! 1502
But now, if I have my CD drive as first boot. My rig just hangs on boot








But If I have a disk in my CD drive, it boots from it?
But I have to have my SSD as first boot to get into Windows! 
Any ideas


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Hi









So I updated my bios to the latest one! 1502
But now, if I have my CD drive as first boot. My rig just hangs on boot








But If I have a disk in my CD drive, it boots from it?
But I have to have my SSD as first boot to get into Windows! 
Any ideas










you have to change boot priorities in bios

boot/boot option #1,../hard drive BBS priorities


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*


you have to change boot priorities in bios

boot/boot option #1,../hard drive BBS priorities


Yeah, I have set them all ways









I'll get some photos when I next go in the bios


----------



## dealio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Yeah, I have set them all ways









I'll get some photos when I next go in the bios










bios update resets sata config. you need to set it back to raid mode


----------



## khtse

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Narsil*


Hi all,

So, if I plan on installing a seperate Sound Card (Asus Xonar DX) in my P8P67 Pro, do I still *NEED* to install the RealTek audio drivers ? 
I will likely disable the onboard sound in the BIOS immediately. But, will W7 then see it as something like "Unknown Device" or the like ? I was thinking maybe JUST the driver itself, not the RealTek software, control panel, etc ? (Avoiding useless bloat on my drive.)
Any suggestions ? Anyone already figured it out with a seperate sound card install right from the start ?


Just disable it in the BIOS, then Windows won't be able to detect it.


----------



## Tippy

This is my first build and I had done something horribly wrong when my PC would boot > shut down after 5 secs > reboot > load OS every time I turned it on. Thankfully one of first FAQ's answered that for me and I'll get onto trying the fixes straight away ^_^ will report back on how tuning/overclocking goes as well!


----------



## yoyo711

0x124 for SB is related to CPU voltage. Try increasing it a bit more.

Also, if any of my links don't work or if anyone finds a newer driver available, please let me know. Station-Drivers seems to be changing their links every now and then causing my hotlinks to deactivate. :|[/QUOTE]

I did increasing CPU voltage but still crush so I downgrade BIOS to 1503 and
5.0ghz @ 1.440v(window) (bios 1.430) was crush(about 24hours stable) so I increasing CPU voltage 5.0ghz @ 1.448v(window)(bios 1.430v) for now..
I hope not crush anymore.......









Thanks


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;13152763*
> And why is that? Purely temperature wise, it doesn't matter.
> I would only worry about upgrading cooling if you're hitting temperatures near the throttle limit (98c), and you want to go higher.


Well, to prevent degradation (someone on water cooling had their chip degrade by 300 mhz+ after it being at 1.52v for two months, although he was folding nonstop), its best to increase the cooling considerably if you want to run at higher voltages, at least for 24/7.

Granted, he was folding, but if you really want to keep your chips for an extended period of time (at least, until 8 core cpu's are *needed*), then it's best to watch the voltages.


----------



## gonX

I have a hard time believing that, considering I've had my 2600k at 1.54v since I bought it in December. Still hits 5 GHz. And that's on air. And I did fold for the majority of the time - February -> late March.


----------



## Falkentyne

Gonx, you have to know that every CPU is different. Every chip will respond differently to voltage.

I'm on my second 2600k. My first one degraded *within weeks* by about 0.05v! It used to need 1.45v for 5 ghz, now it needs 1.5v. I'm giving that CPU to a friend.

And here's the kicker: it was only at those voltages for VERY short time periods (except during a few hour long Chessbase/Rybka 4 runs, and during a couple of five hour long Black Ops runs); most other 5 ghz runs were 30 minute to 1 hour Prime, Morrowind or Vietcong framerate tests, and were not done very often (my 24/7 setting is always 4 ghz).

My second CPU is far better; it's only degraded between 0.01 to 0.015v. But this CPU is also a "hotter" running CPU, while needing a lot less vcore than my first one.

It's always YMMV. Both of C_N's chips on xtremesystems have needed 0.05 to 0.07v more vcore than they did when they were first opened.

BTW here was the link to the folding comment
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1588452&page=2


----------



## gonX

It just seems rather extreme. I know all CPU's are different.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster;13085918*
> http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1036716421&postcount=2


Thanks for that link. I'm switching over from an MSI GD65 to an Asus P67 Deluxe, and man are the BIOS settings different! Also thanks to the OP for putting up such a great collection of information on the first page!


----------



## Starman27

Im between a Pro and the AsRock Extreme 4. The only thing keeping me from getting the Asus is concern over the coldboot issue. My last Asus mobo had the same problem, and I really don't want to deal with it again. Has it been mostly cleared up by the third revision, and if I did get a board with the issue, is it always fixed by one of the two fixes at the beginning of this thread, or might I have to RMA it? Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## Jonesey I7

deleted.


----------



## Capwn

lol I put 1.59 thru my 2600k tonight on AIR.. Hit 92*C load, but it was only for about 20 seconds, the load I mean.
So now that we are seeing chips degrading. Do we know what the real "max safe daily" number is yet?


----------



## Tennobanzai

This is exactly why my 2 2600ks and 2500k hasn't gone over 1.25 voltage. It seems to be way to early to tell what is acceptable.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7*


My chip needs more vcore than it did when I first got it FOR SURE. Only needed 1.42v load for 5ghz....... now after folding for two months straight 24/7..... 1.485v!!!!! Got a new chip on the way, actually five new chips and gonna send the other 4 back once I find the best one. Degrading is happening, and I would suggest NOT folding on it 24/7. Just my two cents.


Jonesey, I've been following your PC exploits since you started the 5Ghz club and have to ask: How is it you're able to get so many processors to choose from? Most retailers don't let you return a CPU without there being an obvious defect once the seal on the box has been broken. Do you have a really flexible outlet that you go through, or do you use an amazing rationale when dealing with RMA departments?

I'd also like to say that after switching from MSI, I've dropped a WHOPPING 65mV from my vcore with my 4.8Ghz 24/7 oc. I really wish I had gone this route from the get go.


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAF_wit*


Jonesey, I've been following your PC exploits since you started the 5Ghz club and have to ask: How is it you're able to get so many processors to choose from? Most retailers don't let you return a CPU without there being an obvious defect once the seal on the box has been broken. Do you have a really flexible outlet that you go through, or do you use an amazing rationale when dealing with RMA departments?

I'd also like to say that after switching from MSI, I've dropped a WHOPPING 65mV from my vcore with my 4.8Ghz 24/7 oc. I really wish I had gone this route from the get go.










LOL, well....... I guess a bit of both actually. I could sell ice to an Eskimo so rationale is a must. And I use Newegg..... a no questions asked, only care about the customer's happiness and satisfaction type of multi- million (billion?) dollar company who doesn't care about small potatoes like me. You must be smart in rma dealings and play dumb. That's the best advice I can give you.
















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*


This is exactly why my 2 2600ks and 2500k hasn't gone over 1.25 voltage. It seems to be way to early to tell what is acceptable.


I don't realllllly care about these chips so much.... it's just a filler until ivy or bulldozer ( whichever is more appealing) arrives. I'm a hardware whore, and build a new machine about twice a year, so longevity is not a must for I. However, I will NOT be folding anymore, as it seems it's just TOO much of a strain too often...... for any chip at any speed for that matter. I contributed my part * 2.6mil points in two months * so now I'm back to gaming only, and my equipment appreciates it.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7*


LOL, well....... I guess a bit of both actually. I could sell ice to an Eskimo so rationale is a must. And I use Newegg..... a no questions asked, only care about the customer's happiness and satisfaction type of multi- million (billion?) dollar company who doesn't care about small potatoes like me. You must be smart in rma dealings and play dumb. That's the best advice I can give you.
















I don't realllllly care about these chips so much.... it's just a filler until ivy or bulldozer ( whichever is more appealing) arrives. I'm a hardware whore, and build a new machine about twice a year, so longevity is not a must for I. However, I will NOT be folding anymore, as it seems it's just TOO much of a strain too often...... for any chip at any speed for that matter. I contributed my part * 2.6mil points in two months * so now I'm back to gaming only, and my equipment appreciates it.


Pure genius sir. I too buy most of my hardware from the 'egg, so I was wondering if I could just return cpus that don't fit the bill and say they're defective. I'm definitely going to give this a shot come IB/BD time as like you, I really don't care much if I fry my PC as this platform is just temporary until the "enthusiast" stuff starts pouring out of Intel/AMD. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## GeforceGTS

Ahh good old RMA abuse, I feel for the guys who buy your returned open box CPU after you've put 1.5v through it. If you must do it, don't brag about it on forums, some people don't like it.

Also
Quote:


> I will NOT be folding anymore, as it seems it's just TOO much of a strain too often...... *for any chip at any speed for that matter*.


There are plenty of people who run chips 24/7 for much longer than you have but at a sensible voltage with zero issues.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7;13224704*
> I don't realllllly care about these chips so much.... it's just a filler until ivy or bulldozer ( whichever is more appealing) arrives. I'm a hardware whore, and build a new machine about twice a year, so longevity is not a must for I. However, I will NOT be folding anymore, as it seems it's just TOO much of a strain too often...... for any chip at any speed for that matter. I contributed my part * 2.6mil points in two months * so now I'm back to gaming only, and my equipment appreciates it.


I would love to fold, but our So-Cal electricity prices won't allow that. I simply can't AFFORD to do it!







I really hate it. It's not uncommon to get a $400+ electricity bill, and the minimum is about $250/month.

On another note, I have not had to raise my vcore for 5 GHz 24/7. The only setting I've really changed is LLC, now at Ultra High. I used to run it at the High setting. However, I turn my computer off every night, and I also run with C1, C3 and C6 all on, so the CPU downclocks to 1.6 GHz when idle. AFAIK, with the newer BIOS, you have to lock them to on, otherwise they will be set to off at 5 GHz if you keep the BIOS setting on Auto.


----------



## onedollarinmywallet

Has anyone found a working solution to the "double ASUS splash screen" POST issue yet?

Motherboard is a P8P67 PRO with the 1502 BIOS and running i7-2600K (not overclocked). The Marvell 6Gbps SATA ports are disabled in the BIOS. I have a pair of Hitachi 1TB HDDs in RAID1 on the Intel 6 Gbps SATA ports. The regular Intel 3 Gbps SATA ports have an Intel SSD and an ASUS DVD+R drives connected.

On power up (whether cold or warm), it will show the following:

ASUS splash screen
Marvell controller boot hard drive screen (~1 second)
ASUS splash screen
Intel controller boot hard drive screen
Windows 7 loads

I've tried the APM workaround by enabling Boot on PCI-E that has been mentioned but that doesn't seem to work.

Thanks!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onedollarinmywallet;13227814*
> Has anyone found a working solution to the "double ASUS splash screen" POST issue yet?
> 
> Motherboard is a P8P67 PRO with the 1502 BIOS and running i7-2600K (not overclocked). The Marvell 6Gbps SATA ports are disabled in the BIOS. I have a pair of Hitachi 1TB HDDs in RAID1 on the Intel 6 Gbps SATA ports. The regular Intel 3 Gbps SATA ports have an Intel SSD and an ASUS DVD+R drives connected.
> 
> On power up (whether cold or warm), it will show the following:
> 
> ASUS splash screen
> Marvell controller boot hard drive screen (~1 second)
> ASUS splash screen
> Intel controller boot hard drive screen
> Windows 7 loads
> 
> I've tried the APM workaround by enabling Boot on PCI-E that has been mentioned but that doesn't seem to work.
> 
> Thanks!


I think that's normal









It's when it starts, then shuts down and boots again that's the issue that some get!
Not just showing that Splash screen twice!
So at least, that's what I think


----------



## DeltaVictor81

My Marvell controller is disabled; it does not show the Asus screen twice... or even once for that matter (since I have that disabled too). Check again to make sure the controller is disabled.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeltaVictor81*


My Marvell controller is *disabled*; it does not show the Asus screen twice... or even once for that matter (since I have that disabled too). Check again to make sure the controller is disabled.


Disabled









My bad


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onedollarinmywallet;13227814*
> Has anyone found a working solution to the "double ASUS splash screen" POST issue yet?
> 
> Motherboard is a P8P67 PRO with the 1502 BIOS and running i7-2600K (not overclocked). The Marvell 6Gbps SATA ports are disabled in the BIOS. I have a pair of Hitachi 1TB HDDs in RAID1 on the Intel 6 Gbps SATA ports. The regular Intel 3 Gbps SATA ports have an Intel SSD and an ASUS DVD+R drives connected.
> 
> On power up (whether cold or warm), it will show the following:
> 
> ASUS splash screen
> Marvell controller boot hard drive screen (~1 second)
> ASUS splash screen
> Intel controller boot hard drive screen
> Windows 7 loads
> 
> I've tried the APM workaround by enabling Boot on PCI-E that has been mentioned but that doesn't seem to work.
> 
> Thanks!


Your Marvel controller can't be disabled if you are seeing the "splash" screen, as if it is disabled, it doesn't load the Option ROM. Double check your settings.

The double ASUS screen is because of the Intel Storage ROM. If you weren't set up with RAID, you would only see the ASUS screen once.

I think what you are actually seeing is (with the exception of the Marvel OPROM)

The ASUS screen (can't do anything here Mobo going through POST test)>Intel RST OPROM (closes)>ASUS screen appears again (delete gets you into UEFI).

You only see the ASUS screen twice because the Intel Raid screen appears, otherwise it would be a single ASUS screen straight to windows load.

I have the same thing, but I do use the Marvel Controller (7 drives - 1-optical on the Marvel), but I have the Marvel and JMicron OPROMs disabled, so I don't have to see that extra "splash/flash" screen. But the ASUS screen shows twice. It's normal.


----------



## Eaglake

Problem.
So today I wanted to do a suicide run, but unfortunately after POST it gives me CPU overvoltage error! How to get rid of that thing?


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake;13241401*
> Problem.
> So today I wanted to do a suicide run, but unfortunately after POST it gives me CPU overvoltage error! How to get rid of that thing?


a clear CMOS should reset the BIOS to defaults.


----------



## jjxaker

When will the new bios??? may already have the beta?
no news from Asus?


----------



## onedollarinmywallet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandypx;13233948*
> Your Marvel controller can't be disabled if you are seeing the "splash" screen, as if it is disabled, it doesn't load the Option ROM. Double check your settings.
> 
> The double ASUS screen is because of the Intel Storage ROM. If you weren't set up with RAID, you would only see the ASUS screen once.
> 
> I think what you are actually seeing is (with the exception of the Marvel OPROM)
> 
> The ASUS screen (can't do anything here Mobo going through POST test)>Intel RST OPROM (closes)>ASUS screen appears again (delete gets you into UEFI).
> 
> You only see the ASUS screen twice because the Intel Raid screen appears, otherwise it would be a single ASUS screen straight to windows load.
> 
> I have the same thing, but I do use the Marvel Controller (7 drives - 1-optical on the Marvel), but I have the Marvel and JMicron OPROMs disabled, so I don't have to see that extra "splash/flash" screen. But the ASUS screen shows twice. It's normal.


My bad. I wrote the wrong item on the POST screen (see item in *bold* below).










I went back and double checked my BIOS and here's what I have:

Marvell Storage Controller - Disabled
JMB Storage Controller - Enabled
JMB Storage OPROM - Enabled
Display OptionRom in POST - Enabled

I don't have anything installed on the Marvel 6Gbps SATA ports hence they're disabled. The two 1TB hard drives are connected on the Intel 6Gbps SATA ports and my SSD and DVD burner are on the regular Intel 3 Gbps SATA ports.

This time, on POST, I quickly hit the Pause key on each screen and here are the order of the screens displayed:

1. ASUS splash screen
*2. JMicron Technology Corp - PCI Express to SATAII HOST Controller ROM v1.07.23 (says no hard drives detected)*
*2. Asus splash screen (briefly, <1 sec or less)*
3. Intel RAPID Storage Technology - Option ROM - 10.1.0.1008 (shows my 2 HDDs and 1 SSD)
4. ASUS splash screen
5. Starting Windows..

I assume this is all normal then?

What exactly is the JMicro Technology page? Does that have to do with the JMB storage controller and storage ROM options? I think I've read somewhere it has to do with the eSATA ports on the back of the motherboard? If then I assume something like a Thermaltake BlacX external SATA dock would plug in to this?


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onedollarinmywallet;13248281*
> My bad. I wrote the wrong item on the POST screen (see item in *bold* below).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went back and double checked my BIOS and here's what I have:
> 
> Marvell Storage Controller - Disabled
> JMB Storage Controller - Enabled
> JMB Storage OPROM - Enabled
> Display OptionRom in POST - Enabled
> 
> I don't have anything installed on the Marvel 6Gbps SATA ports hence they're disabled. The two 1TB hard drives are connected on the Intel 6Gbps SATA ports and my SSD and DVD burner are on the regular Intel 3 Gbps SATA ports.
> 
> This time, on POST, I quickly hit the Pause key on each screen and here are the order of the screens displayed:
> 
> 1. ASUS splash screen
> *2. JMicron Technology Corp - PCI Express to SATAII HOST Controller ROM v1.07.23 (says no hard drives detected)*
> *2. Asus splash screen (briefly, <1 sec or less)*
> 3. Intel RAPID Storage Technology - Option ROM - 10.1.0.1008 (shows my 2 HDDs and 1 SSD)
> 4. ASUS splash screen
> 5. Starting Windows..
> 
> I assume this is all normal then?
> 
> What exactly is the JMicro Technology page? Does that have to do with the JMB storage controller and storage ROM options? I think I've read somewhere it has to do with the eSATA ports on the back of the motherboard? If then I assume something like a Thermaltake BlacX external SATA dock would plug in to this?


yep.. that would seem about right.

The JMicron controller is as you said for the e-SATA ports both on the back, and the connector mid board that you would connect to your front panel if your case has an e-SATA up front.

if you have nothing plugged into the e-SATA, you can leave the ports enabled, and disable the OPROM (The JMB OPROM, for the JMicon controller). The ports will work if you plug something into them, but you won't get the pop-up at POST.

You can plug external HDD, docking stations... ect into the eSATA ports.

Basically as I indicated in my original post, the ASUS POST Screen (what the UEFI calls "Display OptionRom in POST") screen is actually only showing once... It is all the other OPROMS poping over it that make it seem as if it is appearing and disappearing.


----------



## total90

Hello

What is the best bois for p8p67 deluxe ?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *total90;13250970*
> Hello
> 
> What is the best bois for p8p67 deluxe ?


Always latest stable.
Sometimes the beta is better, though.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;13251218*
> Always latest stable.
> Sometimes the beta is better, though.


I noticed that the 1505 is up on the first page but it's not on the Asus site. Where are you guys getting these from? I'm new to Asus stuff, so I'm not aware if there is a beta bios section of their site, or if this is from hwbot/other site? I know with MSI stuff, they had a developer release beta bios files on their forums with a quick rundown of fixes relevant to that update. Is this the case with Asus bios files?

I trust the folks here, but I'd still rather ask first, flash later.


----------



## gonX

Yes, they are released by an ASUS rep on some forum. I believe [H] gets them


----------



## total90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;13251218*
> Always latest stable.
> Sometimes the beta is better, though.


well thank you


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *total90*


Hello

What is the best bois for p8p67 deluxe ?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Always latest stable.
Sometimes the beta is better, though.


Unless there is a specific problem that the beta BIOS fixes that is a must-have, I try not to run anything other than the latest official BIOS. There is always some risk when you flash it, and the more you do it, the higher the risk.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sheyster*


There is always some risk when you flash it, and the more you do it, the higher the risk.


Sometimes in life, you need to take risks.









I've used beta BIOSes on from multiple manufacturers (Gigabyte, Asus, MSI, eVGA) and haven't had one issue with any of them. In fact I think I had encountered less issues to those who stuck with the older non-beta counterparts.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


Sometimes in life, you need to take risks.









I've used beta BIOSes on from multiple manufacturers (Gigabyte, Asus, MSI, eVGA) and haven't had one issue with any of them. In fact I think I had encountered less issues to those who stuck with the older non-beta counterparts.


I've used them too, BUT only when there was a serious problem they cured. Why flash the BIOS every time they add something you don't need, like newer CPU support? I'd rather have a working computer than a bricked mobo. I've never personally bricked a mobo. However, there is an entire thread over on [H] about bricked P8P67/Pro/Deluxe models with the 1305 BIOS.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Yes, they are released by an ASUS rep on some forum. I believe [H] gets them










Ahh. Thanks!


----------



## grunion

Can any of these boards be cross flashed?


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Can any of these boards be cross flashed?


Do you mean like flashing a vanilla P67P8 BIOS onto e.g. a P8P67 Pro?


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;13275560*
> Do you mean like flashing a vanilla P67P8 BIOS onto e.g. a P8P67 Pro?


Yes, more like Van to Pro.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;13156352*
> This may be slightly off topic but has anyone heard any news about the Asus Z68s and when we should expect them? I am still on my B2 board and would like to see if I can hold out and get a Z68 instead.


I'm wondering the same
The B2 --> B3 scheme ends in June though and I'm not sure Z68 will be out that soon.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;13276235*
> Yes, more like Van to Pro.


I've never heard of anyone doing it. Plus, the version numbers don't match up anymore.


----------



## wonge

i need p8p67 pro bios,thx


----------



## juano

Did you look at the first post in this thread?


----------



## ilam3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xandypx*


yep.. that would seem about right.

The JMicron controller is as you said for the e-SATA ports both on the back, and the connector mid board that you would connect to your front panel if your case has an e-SATA up front.

if you have nothing plugged into the e-SATA, you can leave the ports enabled, and disable the OPROM (The JMB OPROM, for the JMicon controller). The ports will work if you plug something into them, but you won't get the pop-up at POST.

You can plug external HDD, docking stations... ect into the eSATA ports.

Basically as I indicated in my original post, the ASUS POST Screen (what the UEFI calls "Display OptionRom in POST") screen is actually only showing once... It is all the other OPROMS poping over it that make it seem as if it is appearing and disappearing.


ancient post but, if you disable the asus logo it will only show once. (aka load faster)


----------



## grunion

Got my replacement 2500k today, fired right up.

Now I have a different problem, the Boot Device LED stays illuminated.
Bios see the drives, the matrix see the stripes and reports no errors.
No Matter what I do I can't get to windows.

You think maybe the proc dieing totally corrupted the mbr?
System repair doesn't even see the os installation.

I guess my only alternative is to rebuild the stripes and reformat.

Anyone have any ideas or had the same thing happen to them?

I can boot from flash, opticals, just not my os drive.

So before I reformat, maybe someone knows what's going on.

The message I get when booting from the OS stripe is "Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key".

Raid is set in bios, the os stripe is first in the boot order, but the Boot device led stays lit.


----------



## Grief

bout to get my p67 pro, and the rest of my new build, in the mail tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed that I don't have to RMA anything.


----------



## Narsil

Can someone please explain just exactly what these "OPROM" thing-a-ma-bobs are in the BIOS ? How do they differ from the actual device ? 
What I mean is....why do you have a choice to disable/enable both the actual device (Marvell SATA ports, for example) and disable/enable _also_ the OPROM for the _same_ device ? Thanks !


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Narsil*


Can someone please explain just exactly what these "OPROM" thing-a-ma-bobs are in the BIOS ? How do they differ from the actual device ? 
What I mean is....why do you have a choice to disable/enable both the actual device (Marvell SATA ports, for example) and disable/enable _also_ the OPROM for the _same_ device ? Thanks !



Quote:



*
(Option ROM) Firmware on adapter cards or motherboards that control bootable peripherals. The system BIOS interrogates the option ROMs to determine which devices can be booted. *


So typically you can have OPROMS for secondary drive controllers and some (bootable) network cards.


----------



## HAF_wit

It also makes boot times faster as you don't have the OPROM boot messages pop up every time you restart your computer. (I have mine set to disable)


----------



## hometoast

Ok. So I can remove the oprom messages but still use the devices?
Not that a do a full reboot often, but just wondering.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hometoast;13366389*
> Ok. So I can remove the oprom messages but still use the devices?
> Not that a do a full reboot often, but just wondering.


Correct. It just removes the ability to make changes to the device firmware. I'm using my Marvell ports, but have the OPROM off since I'm not using RAID, and have no need to configure them.

Edit: I see in your sig rig you are running RAID 0, I don't know if/how that would affect you to be honest. You can either experiment, or perhaps someone with that configuration that has changed the options in their BIOS could enlighten us.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAF_wit;13366813*
> Correct. It just removes the ability to make changes to the device firmware. I'm using my Marvell ports, but have the OPROM off since I'm not using RAID, and have no need to configure them.
> 
> Edit: I see in your sig rig you are running RAID 0, I don't know if/how that would affect you to be honest. You can either experiment, or perhaps someone with that configuration that has changed the options in their BIOS could enlighten us.


I'll try it out this week when I get some time. I'll try to remember to report back. Worst thing that can happen is that it doesn't see my array. No biggy.
I need to stop OCN'ing at work because I get anxious to go home and try or check stuff out.


----------



## dennyb

Hey toast,just a hello from the old days @ UD3P board


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hometoast;13367193*
> I'll try it out this week when I get some time. I'll try to remember to report back. Worst thing that can happen is that it doesn't see my array. No biggy.
> I need to stop OCN'ing at work because I get anxious to go home and try or check stuff out.


Yeah, you know you're an addict when you look forward to buying new hardware just so you can crack your case open and test it out! Such an expensive hobby, but at least the wife can't complain that it keeps me home!


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Does anyone know a way I can downgrade my bios?

I have been testing 1503 and I am pretty sure for the Deluxe, 1305 is better for overclocking.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennyb;13367304*
> Hey toast,just a hello from the old days @ UD3P board


Haha! Hello! I actually intended to sell my ep45 to valtopps, but I ended up bending pins on the socket.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


Haha! Hello! I actually intended to sell my ep45 to valtopps, but I ended up bending pins on the socket.










Well, that 2500K and Asus Pro you're wearing sure looks good on ya









I'm going nearly the same next month...2500K and going to get the Asus Z68 Pro when it gets in stock next month. Good to see you again


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Does anyone know a way I can downgrade my bios?

I have been testing 1503 and I am pretty sure for the Deluxe, 1305 is better for overclocking.


There's some really good information over at Hardforum. Here's the link on how to revert your bios. I haven't tried it personally, but it looks pretty solid.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAF_wit*


There's some really good information over at Hardforum. Here's the link on how to revert your bios. I haven't tried it personally, but it looks pretty solid.










This is a quote from that page









Quote:



(Note: I've not tested this process with a B3 motherboard. *The first known compatible B3 BIOS for the P8P67 Pro is version 1305*).


But earlier he had said this!

Quote:



Click "Open" then browse to the *older BIOS file (preferably one version older than the BIOS version you wish to finally flash to*). I used BIOS version 1204


So flashing first, to an earlier one than 1305 isn't happening


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


This is a quote from that page









But earlier he had said this!

So flashing first, to an earlier one than 1305 isn't happening










Can't you flash to 1305 doing it his way, then reflash to 1305 as an overwrite with the Asus utility? I thought the point of going to one version earlier than the desired bios ver. is so you can use the Asus tool to do the final flash, no?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAF_wit;13372272*
> There's some really good information over at Hardforum. Here's the link on how to revert your bios. I haven't tried it personally, but it looks pretty solid.


Which bios version are you using? I have been trying for a while to get even 4.8ghz on my 2600k stable, but no go no matter what volts i try.








I have tried changing VRM Frequency (350, 400, 450, 500), cpu current compatibility(110, 120, 130), changing llc to extreme (as well as the other vrm settings to extreme), upping vcore (to like 1.48v), changing pll voltage to 1.71, 1.75, 1.81(kinda works, but still no go)







, pch, vccio, etc. I made sure my ram was stable as well in each of my tests.

I am thinking that it is either the bios, my psu, or both. I am slightly frustrated with my results, as my cpu batch isn't known to be a bad one either.









EDIT: I also just tried bios 1505 with same results as 1503.
I hope I can figure out a fix soon, or I might not be folding for Chimp Challenge at full potential!


----------



## lysyn

P8P67 Deluxe bios 1606

http://www.asustek.pl/Pawel%20S/P8P67-DELUXE-ASUS-1606.rar


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAF_wit;13374910*
> Can't you flash to 1305 doing it his way, then reflash to 1305 as an overwrite with the Asus utility? I thought the point of going to one version earlier than the desired bios ver. is so you can use the Asus tool to do the final flash, no?


IDK mate









It was just, when reading what I quoted put ??? in my head


----------



## juano

Anybody have any idea why the P8P67 WS BIOS's have disappeared? The don't appear on the ASUS website either. This is not good because I just bought one.


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy;13377031*
> Which bios version are you using? I have been trying for a while to get even 4.8ghz on my 2600k stable, but no go no matter what volts i try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried changing VRM Frequency (350, 400, 450, 500), cpu current compatibility(110, 120, 130), changing llc to extreme (as well as the other vrm settings to extreme), upping vcore (to like 1.48v), changing pll voltage to 1.71, 1.75, 1.81(kinda works, but still no go)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , pch, vccio, etc. I made sure my ram was stable as well in each of my tests.
> 
> I am thinking that it is either the bios, my psu, or both. I am slightly frustrated with my results, as my cpu batch isn't known to be a bad one either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I also just tried bios 1505 with same results as 1503.
> I hope I can figure out a fix soon, or I might not be folding for Chimp Challenge at full potential!


Not sure if this is allowed, but I'd rather just post a link to a forum I usually hang out in than copy/paste, if that's ok (I don't want to edit at two different sites since I update frequently).

http://forums.overclockersclub.com/index.php?showtopic=181398&st=0&p=1880662entry1880662

If you have any questions, let me know. I'll be replacing my GIGABYTE GA-P67A-UD7-B3 with the ASUS P8P67 Deluxe tonight and applying the latest BIOS.


----------



## munaim1

Just thought I'd share this, The member quoted below killed his sb chip through a bug in Asus's bios. It is apparent that switching between profiles mainly (offset and manual) the voltage does somewhat get altered. As pointed out, this bug is very dangerous and *I do always recommend checking settings before applying* but nevertheless this bug should be a top priority for asus.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;13377004*
> When swapping between profiles the offset voltage changes to .975
> 
> So 1.24v+.975v=*2.215v*
> 
> Happened to catch it last night before I saved and exited my 5ghz +.105 offset, the offset was actually at +.975v.
> Had I not checked...
> 
> So be careful and always double check the offset when switching saved profiles.


Here is the link to the actual thread. LINK


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13379163*
> Just thought I'd share this, The member quoted below killed his sb chip through a bug in Asus's bios. It is apparent that switching between profiles mainly (offset and manual) the voltage does somewhat get altered. As pointed out, this bug is very dangerous and *I do always recommend checking settings before applying* but nevertheless this bug should be a top priority for asus.
> 
> Here is the link to the actual thread. LINK


+1 I've seen this a couple of times. I always manually check the settings after loading a profile. Glad I didn't have to find out the hard way.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy;13377031*
> Which bios version are you using? I have been trying for a while to get even 4.8ghz on my 2600k stable, but no go no matter what volts i try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried changing VRM Frequency (350, 400, 450, 500), cpu current compatibility(110, 120, 130), changing llc to extreme (as well as the other vrm settings to extreme), upping vcore (to like 1.48v), changing pll voltage to 1.71, 1.75, 1.81(kinda works, but still no go)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , pch, vccio, etc. I made sure my ram was stable as well in each of my tests.
> 
> I am thinking that it is either the bios, my psu, or both. I am slightly frustrated with my results, as my cpu batch isn't known to be a bad one either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I also just tried bios 1505 with same results as 1503.
> I hope I can figure out a fix soon, or I might not be folding for Chimp Challenge at full potential!


I'm currently using 1505. I started off with these settings, and tweaked to my own liking. I really did find a difference with turning off C3/C6 and changing the frequency to 400 instead of 350 as recommended. Keep in mind though, every chip is vastly different, so don't beat yourself up too much if your chip cannot reach 5ghz. One thing I really like about the Asus boards is that you can set everything to auto, put your max turbo multiplier to 50, and see if your board can even boot at that clock with the board's auto (way too much imo) voltage. You'll get there.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;13378832*
> IDK mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was just, when reading what I quoted put ??? in my head


I'd give it a shot personally if the old bios seemed that much better to you.







BIOS failures aren't nearly as scary as they used to be, as recovering from a corrupted BIOS is so much easier in today's world. (Just don't get mad it me if it does fail!














)


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;13378862*
> Anybody have any idea why the P8P67 WS BIOS's have disappeared? The don't appear on the ASUS website either. This is not good because I just bought one.


I believe I have the newest BIOS on a USB stick at home for the WS. Not 100% sure but I can check later for you if you need.


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lysyn*


P8P67 Deluxe bios 1606

http://www.asustek.pl/Pawel%20S/P8P6...-ASUS-1606.rar


What are the release notes for it? I checked the actual site, and they still only have the 1503 BIOS as their latest.


----------



## juano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*


I believe I have the newest BIOS on a USB stick at home for the WS. Not 100% sure but I can check later for you if you need.


That would really be great, thanks. I have set up a ticket with ASUS trying to find out what happened with them and I'm actually optimistic about them getting me an answer because the supervisor I talked to said that he was forwarding it to the tech team in Taiwan and would follow up with me. In the mean time though I would really appreciate the 1202 BIOS if you could upload it somewhere or email me it (PM me for my email), so that I could update this board I got. I haven't installed it yet so I'm not sure what BIOS it's on but I would guess it's not the most recent 1202.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lysyn*


P8P67 Deluxe bios 1606

http://www.asustek.pl/Pawel%20S/P8P6...-ASUS-1606.rar


Added. Thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


Anybody have any idea why the P8P67 WS BIOS's have disappeared? The don't appear on the ASUS website either. This is not good because I just bought one.


Fixed. Seems that Asus removed several of the older BIOSes on their ftp. I replaced them with different links.

_ _ _ _ _ _

Also added a newer bluetooth driver for M4E.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El_Capitan;13378930*
> http://forums.overclockersclub.com/index.php?showtopic=181398&st=0&p=1880662entry1880662
> 
> If you have any questions, let me know. I'll be replacing my GIGABYTE GA-P67A-UD7-B3 with the ASUS P8P67 Deluxe tonight and applying the latest BIOS.


Did you use offset voltages or did you use the "manual" setting? I always used manual.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAF_wit;13379726*
> I'm currently using 1505. I started off with these settings, and tweaked to my own liking. I really did find a difference with turning off C3/C6 and changing the frequency to 400 instead of 350 as recommended. Keep in mind though, every chip is vastly different, so don't beat yourself up too much if your chip cannot reach 5ghz. One thing I really like about the Asus boards is that you can set everything to auto, put your max turbo multiplier to 50, and see if your board can even boot at that clock with the board's auto (way too much imo) voltage. You'll get there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd give it a shot personally if the old bios seemed that much better to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS failures aren't nearly as scary as they used to be, as recovering from a corrupted BIOS is so much easier in today's world. (Just don't get mad it me if it does fail!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I will try those settings and let you know! I probably won't get mad at all, but under watercooling, I always thought that at least 4.8ghz should be cake.









EDIT: Anyone know if my batch is good? It is L050A853

DOUBLE EDIT: Also, the max multi for this one is 59 in the bios, is that normal?????


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;13380794*
> Added. Thanks!
> 
> Fixed. Seems that Asus removed several of the older BIOSes on their ftp. I replaced them with different links.
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ _
> 
> Also added a newer bluetooth driver for M4E.


Thank you very much SimpleTech I was looking all over for the 1202 and couldn't find it anywhere, it's also not on Asus' main product page for the WS. May I ask where these links come from? I remember much earlier in the thread you saying something like they are from Asus' direct server but I don't remember for sure and can't find it, so are these official? Also are the other WS links and utilities etc. up to date? It looks like most of them are but I'm not sure if the Intel LAN listed on the Asus site is newer or not. Anyway thank you very much for the link and if I find out from asus why they are no longer on the website I will post here.


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Did you use offset voltages or did you use the "manual" setting? I always used manual.










I used offset, but you can use the same manual voltages I used for the Sabertooth P67, then adjust lower until you're unstable. Since the Deluxe is a better overclocker, you might be able to get away with .005v less. I'll be setting manual voltages tonight. The BIOS settings are more what you should have set, the voltages will vary depending on the quality of your chip, and what you're using for cooling.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *El_Capitan*


I used offset, but you can use the same manual voltages I used for the Sabertooth P67, then adjust lower until you're unstable. Since the Deluxe is a better overclocker, you might be able to get away with .005v less. I'll be setting manual voltages tonight. The BIOS settings are more what you should have set, the voltages will vary depending on the quality of your chip, and what you're using for cooling.


Hmm... if I ever have a BSOD with this new setup, it is always a code of 0x00000101
Anyone know what that is? Also to be noted is that it never does a dump, it just freezes on the BSOD.


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy;13381142*
> Hmm... if I ever have a BSOD with this new setup, it is always a code of 0x00000101
> Anyone know what that is? Also to be noted is that it never does a dump, it just freezes on the BSOD.


First off, you should relax your memory timings (9-9-9-28-2T) and run your graphics card at stock settings. You want to limit your instability issues one at a time. Once you get your CPU frequency stable, then adjust your memory timings. Once you're stable there, then apply your graphics card overclocks.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *El_Capitan*


First off, you should relax your memory timings (9-9-9-28-2T) and run your graphics card at stock settings. You want to limit your instability issues one at a time. Once you get your CPU frequency stable, then adjust your memory timings. Once you're stable there, then apply your graphics card overclocks.


I just tried 9-9-9-28-2T and same thing occurs.

I could try underclocking my graphics I suppose (I always run at stock, but hey).

Sometimes a certain hue of black will show up as a green artifact on my screen, but I never have had any troubles gaming or stressing my card (no artifacts there).

EDIT: Underclocking my video card and running LinX or Prime95 did the same thing


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


I just tried 9-9-9-28-2T and same thing occurs.

I could try underclocking my graphics I suppose (I always run at stock, but hey).

Sometimes a certain hue of black will show up as a green artifact on my screen, but I never have had any troubles gaming or stressing my card (no artifacts there).

EDIT: Underclocking my video card and running LinX or Prime95 did the same thing


Hmm... that's not good. Maybe a bad motherboard? My ASUS P8P67 Deluxe was RMA'd due to one of ethernet ports not working and the PCIE2.0 x1 slot not working (had a sound card there). What CPU frequency and voltages are you currently using?


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Did you use offset voltages or did you use the "manual" setting? I always used manual.









I will try those settings and let you know! I probably won't get mad at all, but under watercooling, I always thought that at least 4.8ghz should be cake.









EDIT: Anyone know if my batch is good? It is L050A853

DOUBLE EDIT: Also, the max multi for this one is 59 in the bios, is that normal?????










Sandy Bridge seems to be hit or miss with regards to having a really great chip or not. My cpu is from a batch of REALLY good overclockers, but I have mediocre overclocking capabilities past 4.8Ghz. It takes me over 1.5v to hit the mystical 5Ghz number, while others in my batch have done so with low 1.4 voltages. 59 multi is completely normal in the BIOS as most chips will never see above 5.5Ghz without LN2 or other "extreme" cooling solutions.







(Yes, you should be able to hit 4.8Ghz pretty easily)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


Hmm... if I ever have a BSOD with this new setup, it is always a code of 0x00000101
Anyone know what that is? Also to be noted is that it never does a dump, it just freezes on the BSOD.










According to here x101 means you just need to add more vcore. I'd up your vcore to 1.45v and see if you can boot at 4.5Ghz for starters. If you're stable there, I'd try for higher until you start getting BSOD's again. I had to up my vccio to 1.2v (aka QPI/VTT) to maintain a higher memory overclock. This isn't typical, but every combination of RAM/CPU/Motherboard/PSU will have different results.









If you're still having stability issues at lower overclocks (4.2-4.4Ghz) I'd remove all but 1 stick of RAM and drop it to 1333Mhz with 9-9-9-28-2T timings. Memtest86+ will also help you determine if you're having issues with a bad stick as well. SB platform seems to be really finicky with memory timings for some reason, so it will take some time to find what works best for you.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *El_Capitan*


Hmm... that's not good. Maybe a bad motherboard? My ASUS P8P67 Deluxe was RMA'd due to one of ethernet ports not working and the PCIE2.0 x1 slot not working (had a sound card there). What CPU frequency and voltages are you currently using?


It isn't an instant BSOD most of the time, but I just tried using offset and got a little better results. I can do 2 passes AVX LinX just fine (then BSOD) lol.

Right now I am at 100x48 @ 1.434v, thinking about upping it some more.

EDIT: I can always boot into windows, but it isn't stable in prime or LinX yet me thinks.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;13380901*
> Thank you very much SimpleTech I was looking all over for the 1202 and couldn't find it anywhere, it's also not on Asus' main product page for the WS. May I ask where these links come from? I remember much earlier in the thread you saying something like they are from Asus' direct server but I don't remember for sure and can't find it, so are these official? Also are the other WS links and utilities etc. up to date? It looks like most of them are but I'm not sure if the Intel LAN listed on the Asus site is newer or not. Anyway thank you very much for the link and if I find out from asus why they are no longer on the website I will post here.


No problem. Glad I could help.

I got them from HWBOT forums, listed here. You can copy any of the links, delete the file name and sort through all of the BIOSes or click here.

Some are official, some aren't. However, I would flash to the latest one anyways. Most people seem to not experience many issues with the correct BIOSes.

The only utilities I list are Asus Suite II. Other than that, check the Asus website. The one I have listed is the latest one for your board (according to Asus' ftp). However, you can try the one I have listed for the other boards, seeing as how they have a newer version. If it works out fine, let me know and then I can change the link.


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy;13381955*
> It isn't an instant BSOD most of the time, but I just tried using offset and got a little better results. I can do 2 passes AVX LinX just fine (then BSOD) lol.
> 
> Right now I am at 100x48 @ 1.434v, thinking about upping it some more.
> 
> EDIT: I can always boot into windows, but it isn't stable in prime or LinX yet me thinks.


Yeah, you definitely may need to up your CPU voltage. I need at least 1.455v's on mine. Unless you have a super chip, you'll need more voltages.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El_Capitan;13382045*
> Yeah, you definitely may need to up your CPU voltage. I need at least 1.455v's on mine. Unless you have a super chip, you'll need more voltages.


Yeah this is so weird... I am almost stable now (4.8ghz @ 1.43v) with offset... before I couldn't even get 4.6 stable!


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy;13382390*
> Yeah this is so weird... I am almost stable now (4.8ghz @ 1.43v) with offset... before I couldn't even get 4.6 stable!


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El_Capitan;13382633*


Here it is stable at 4.8ghz @1.424v
Now I need a new waterblock to handle this monster heat load.

Of course, AVX LinX is one of the most torturous programs I can think of. (heat load of 86C on the hottest core as opposed to 75C in Prime95 small FFT)

YESSSSSS +Rep to those who helped
EDIT:


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;13358486*
> Got my replacement 2500k today, fired right up.
> 
> Now I have a different problem, the Boot Device LED stays illuminated.
> Bios see the drives, the matrix see the stripes and reports no errors.
> No Matter what I do I can't get to windows.
> 
> You think maybe the proc dieing totally corrupted the mbr?
> System repair doesn't even see the os installation.
> 
> I guess my only alternative is to rebuild the stripes and reformat.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas or had the same thing happen to them?
> 
> I can boot from flash, opticals, just not my os drive.
> 
> So before I reformat, maybe someone knows what's going on.
> 
> The message I get when booting from the OS stripe is "Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key".
> 
> Raid is set in bios, the os stripe is first in the boot order, but the Boot device led stays lit.


The UEFI can't find the Bootloader/BCD files. Did you have another HDD installed besides the RAID? It is very possible that the BCD/Bootloader is on a different drive from the OS (Win 7 is good at doing this). It may be as simple as making the first boot device the other drive if it exsists.

If not the above, post back, the BCD/bootloader can be rebuilt from within the Win 7 recovery console.


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy;13381142*
> Hmm... if I ever have a BSOD with this new setup, it is always a code of 0x00000101
> Anyone know what that is? Also to be noted is that it never does a dump, it just freezes on the BSOD.


Vcore too low, usually caused by vDroop.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandypx;13384095*
> Vcore too low, usually caused by vDroop.


Well, I managed somehow to get 1.424v stable 4.8ghz now


----------



## Eaglake

I have a weird problem, some times my system restarts by itself...
Is that caused by unstable overclock or something else is wrong?


----------



## El_Capitan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eaglake;13390104*
> I have a weird problem, some times my system restarts by itself...
> Is that caused by unstable overclock or something else is wrong?


You have to up your CPU voltage and tighten your LLC.


----------



## Sheyster

Anyone else plan to lower their OC for the hot summer coming up? I might be lowering it to 4.8 for 24/7. It's been about 90 deg. Far. here the last couple of days.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eaglake*


I have a weird problem, some times my system restarts by itself...
Is that caused by unstable overclock or something else is wrong?


Ohhh dear. I just killed this problem after pulling my hair out for a two weeks! If you're completely stable during benchmarks, idle, gaming - and then *POOF*, your computer reboots randomly once or twice a day - You might be suffering from what I was.

I ended up *completely* uninstalling my Intel chipset/ethernet drivers and reinstalling them. I had to disable windows auto driver install feature, as it likes to put the drivers you just uninstalled back on. Also, make sure you have disabled automatic restarts in windows system properties. I _always_ do that, but somehow mine had reset itself back to the default "on" position. I'm wondering if sp1 did this, or something else.

Anyhoo, if upping your vcore, and playing with your LLC settings doesn't fix your reboots - give this a shot.









EDIT: After this problem popped up again (a week later) it turns out my motherboard kept reverting back to extreme with the LLC settings. I RMA'd the new board, and it rebooted again! I was able to change the LLC this time to "High" and the reboots have stopped. Editing this post in case someone searches/reads this enormous thread and has a similar issue.


----------



## Jonesey I7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAF_wit;13395314*
> Ohhh dear. I just killed this problem after pulling my hair out for a two weeks! If you're completely stable during benchmarks, idle, gaming - and then *POOF*, your computer reboots randomly once or twice a day - You might be suffering from what I was.
> 
> I ended up *completely* uninstalling my Intel chipset/ethernet drivers and reinstalling them. I had to disable windows auto driver install feature, as it likes to put the drivers you just uninstalled back on. Also, make sure you have disabled automatic restarts in windows system properties. I _always_ do that, but somehow mine had reset itself back to the default "on" position. I'm wondering if sp1 did this, or something else.
> 
> Anyhoo, if upping your vcore, and playing with your LLC settings doesn't fix your reboots - give this a shot.


What drivers exactly did you uninstall for "chipset" and how so?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Anyone else try the 1606 bios for the Deluxe already?


----------



## skwannabe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy;13398259*
> Anyone else try the 1606 bios for the Deluxe already?


+1 also curious. Just updated to bios a few days ago..


----------



## regae

why i cant download the p8p67 deluxe bios 1606,
can someone upload that file into free file hosting? like mediafire com?


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonesey I7;13398104*
> What drivers exactly did you uninstall for "chipset" and how so?


For the 6 series chipset, I downloaded the 9.2.0.1030 from Intel directly at http://downloadcenter.intel.com/confirm.aspx?httpDown=http://downloadmirror.intel.com/20019/a08/infinst_autol.exe&lang=eng&Dwnldid=20019. Rereading the quote I should have stated that I uninstalled the ethernet, and purged that from my system. I ended up using the specific driver from Intel for the 82579v ethernet network controller as I wanted to remove any possibility of software conflicts in windows. Asus has a different version number completely in their download center, so what extras I'm missing due to uninstalling the 120Mb driver package I'm unsure of. The ethernet drivers I downloaded are here.

I don't think it's possible to "uninstall" the motherboard drivers without manually going through via the device manager, and even then it might cause the computer to stop functioning. AFAIK the infinst_auto.exe file does overwrite existing drivers and removes legacy files from your system. I hope that clears it up, as I can see what I wrote being misleading.









Edit: For those wondering about 1606, I'm currently using it and haven't seen any issues or fixes to be honest. I've uploaded a copy to mediafire if you want to download it.
http://www.mediafire.com/?tbdvi0hybydfwlt


----------



## regae

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAF_wit*


Edit: For those wondering about 1606, I'm currently using it and haven't seen any issues or fixes to be honest. I've uploaded a copy to mediafire if you want to download it. 
http://www.mediafire.com/?tbdvi0hybydfwlt


thanks a lot haf wit


----------



## HAF_wit

My pleasure.


----------



## blurp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Edit: For those wondering about 1606, I'm currently using it and haven't seen any issues or fixes to be honest. I've uploaded a copy to mediafire if you want to download it. 
[url*

http://www.mediafire.com/?tbdvi0hybydfwlt[/url]


HAF_wit did you try sleep/hybernation while overclocked with Internal PLL Overvoltage ON ?

It's the only issue I have with my P8P67 Deluxe. I partly fixed it by reducing my OC to 4.4 GHz and turning Internal PLL Overvoltage OFF. Now Sleep works perfectly. If Intel/Asus fix this issue, I could get back my OC to 4.7-4.8 and still have Sleep on.


----------



## Falkentyne

No p67 board can sleep with PLL overvoltage enabled.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blurp*


HAF_wit did you try sleep/hybernation while overclocked with Internal PLL Overvoltage ON ?

It's the only issue I have with my P8P67 Deluxe. I partly fixed it by reducing my OC to 4.4 GHz and turning Internal PLL Overvoltage OFF. Now Sleep works perfectly. If Intel/Asus fix this issue, I could get back my OC to 4.7-4.8 and still have Sleep on.


No, I haven't as I have sleep and hibernate completely disabled on my machine. It was causing me problems with resume in an earlier bios version, so I just turn them off by default now. I'd re-enable them, but I'd have to look up the registry information to do so. ><


----------



## blurp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAF_wit*


No, I haven't as I have sleep and hibernate completely disabled on my machine. It was causing me problems with resume in an earlier bios version, so I just turn them off by default now. I'd re-enable them, but I'd have to look up the registry information to do so. ><


Thanks HAF_wit for the answer.


----------



## blurp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*


No p67 board can sleep with PLL overvoltage enabled.


This is a known issue that I hope will get resolved with a bios update one day.


----------



## SimpleTech

Updated with new BIOS for Standard, LE, PRO, -M, and -M Pro. I don't have a change log.
New Realtek HD Audio driver (R2.60)


----------



## juano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*



Updated with new BIOS for Standard, LE, PRO, -M, and -M Pro. I don't have a change log.
New Realtek HD Audio driver (R2.60)


Thanks again, I think the audio driver was the last thing I needed and yesterday your link was good but the actual server links on realtek's side were broken/down. This thread really makes a rebuild much easier.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blurp;13402432*
> Thanks HAF_wit for the answer.


You're welcome, and welcome to OCN!


----------



## fatmario

what is difference between P8P67 REV 3.0 and REV 3.1? and how can you tell which REV mother board you have?


----------



## juano

IIRC the 3.1 uses a different USB3 controller than the 3.0, and I beleive that most prefer the one on the 3.0. I'm not positive but you should be able to tell if you have 3.0 or 3.1 by what it says on the mainboard section of CPU-z


----------



## HAF_wit

Mine says rev 1.03 on the motherboard itself, but it's a deluxe. If you have a window on your case, you could probably take a flashlight to it and take a peek.









CPU-Z just shows 1xx, so not sure how it will be for you.


----------



## turrican9

Just got my Asus P8P67 Pro B3 and i5 2500K today. So will be following this thread from now on...


----------



## c0nnection

I have mine too. But I am worried about this motherboard. It seems to have a bad rep for killing your CPU and ram.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne;13402373*
> No p67 board can sleep with PLL overvoltage enabled.


Can you guys expand on this? I use sleep all the time on my current setup, and not having the ability to do so on SB may turn me away.

So can I still get a decent OC (~4.5ghz) without PLL overvoltage?


----------



## c0nnection

Any recommended settings for the Bios? At the moment I want to have the clocks at stock, but want everything set so there are no hang ups or crashes due to unnecessary settings.


----------



## yoyo711

How is new BIOS p8p67 deluxe ??? any improve ???


----------



## mikro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson*


Can you guys expand on this? I use sleep all the time on my current setup, and not having the ability to do so on SB may turn me away.

So can I still get a decent OC (~4.5ghz) without PLL overvoltage?


4.6GHz was my limit with PPL Overvoltage disabled. Anything higher required it enabled to get into Windows.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0nnection*


Any recommended settings for the Bios? At the moment I want to have the clocks at stock, but want everything set so there are no hang ups or crashes due to unnecessary settings.


My advice would be to set your ram voltage/timings manually or use an XMP profile if available. I was having issues with BSOD's with everything set to Auto. Went away once I set it up manually.


----------



## Farmer Boe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0nnection*


Any recommended settings for the Bios? At the moment I want to have the clocks at stock, but want everything set so there are no hang ups or crashes due to unnecessary settings.


Turn off all the eco garbage and run that beast oc'd 24/7 like a man!


----------



## c0nnection

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Farmer Boe*


Turn off all the eco garbage and run that beast oc'd 24/7 like a man!










Reps to both of you. That's what I figured. I am going to OC the bad boy as soon as I get the Noctua NH-D14. My Dark Knight cooler has the temps at 44-45c just in Bios.


----------



## Kaosuonline

Awesome thread! Subscribed just so I have this as reference!


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson*


Can you guys expand on this? I use sleep all the time on my current setup, and not having the ability to do so on SB may turn me away.

So can I still get a decent OC (~4.5ghz) without PLL overvoltage?


It just isn't possible. All CPUs have a "Mhz wall"--people seem to think that its a multiplier wall, but in fact it's not. Because you will run into the SAME wall if you try to use BCLK to pass the mhz. Internal PLL Overvoltage is a MSR bit inside the CPU that does something that allows you to bypass that initial multiplier/mhz limit (Intel won't say what it does, and it is NOT a voltage; the CPU PLL voltage was measured with a DMM with and without Internal PLL Overvoltage enabled/disabled, and this voltage remained the same (1.8v). Turning on internal pll overvoltage unlocks a higher frequency, between +5 to +6 higher multiplierrs worth of mhz.

The problem is, when S3 Sleep is activated, this bit is cleared, and the CPU will not power back on if it is beyond the PLL disabled mhz wall. It won't power on, because this is not a voltage. So the CPU can't reinitialize itself.


----------



## M4T1A5

No updates on the P8P67 EVO? I'd really like to start overclocking but the computer just BSODS with everything over the stock clocks with the 1502 BIOS version (which this board came with. I didn't update to it)


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *corky dorkelson*


Can you guys expand on this? I use sleep all the time on my current setup, and not having the ability to do so on SB may turn me away.

So can I still get a decent OC (~4.5ghz) without PLL overvoltage?



I run 4.8ghz with it disabled and can boot up to 5.5ghz with it disabled :l There seems to be no benefit in turning it on for me :l Just luck I guess.


----------



## corky dorkelson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeforceGTS;13415749*
> I run 4.8ghz with it disabled and can boot up to 5.5ghz with it disabled :l There seems to be no benefit in turning it on for me :l Just luck I guess.


Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## yoyo711

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yoyo711*


How is new BIOS p8p67 deluxe ??? any improve ???


Just update the bios 1606 it good stable..


----------



## fortunesolace

Update!!! New bios for WS Revolution is 1007 on Asus site.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fortunesolace;13427510*
> Update!!! New bios for WS Revolution is 1007 on Asus site.


Nothing new mate. I had that added to the list several months ago. Asus is just rearranging the folders on their ftp, hence the new post date (5/4).


----------



## Sheyster

Looks like the 1503 BIOS for the P8P67 vanilla board is up on the support site, finally...


----------



## PresNotSure

What is the latest bios version for the WS Revolution? Do I go with the highest version number? 1253?


----------



## juano

I believe it's 1202, I'm not sure because I haven't seen a change log for 1253, but the last time the BIOS' were available on the asus website 1202 was the most recent.


----------



## turrican9

OP,

Why not make this into a Asus P8P67 owners club?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


OP,

Why not make this into a Asus P8P67 owners club?


While I like that idea, I don't think I would have the time to add everyone to a list. Though I could make a spreadsheet that you could just add yourself.

I'll think about it. Mainly wanted this a FYI based thread.


----------



## SimpleTech

Here is a short list of fixes with some of the current BIOSes:

P8P67 - BIOS 1503

Display warning when doing BIOS Print without USB Flash plugged in.
Enhance USB I/O compatibility.
P8P67 Rev 3.1 - BIOS 0105

Initial Release.
P8P67 Pro Rev 3.1 - BIOS 0105

Initial Release.
P8P67 LE - BIOS 1011

Enhance PCIE device compatibility.
Fix system may hang at POST if HDD has NTFS partition with allocation size other than 4Kbytes.
Enhance USB I/O compatibility.
Add support for "Wait for F1 if Error".
Display warning when doing BIOS Print without USB Flash plugged in.
P8P67-M PRO - BIOS 0709

Fix system may hang at POST if HDD has NTFS partition with allocation size other than 4Kbytes.
P8P67-M - BIOS 0901

Fix system may hang at POST if HDD has NTFS partition with allocation size other than 4Kbytes.


----------



## fortunesolace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;13429294*
> Nothing new mate. I had that added to the list several months ago. Asus is just rearranging the folders on their ftp, hence the new post date (5/4).


Oops! Sorry guys!







Just got excited i guess.


----------



## turrican9

From the Asus P5Q Pro/Pro Turbo club... OP, Please update your links








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MUff1N;13439915*
> Intel has released an update to their Rapid Storage Technology Driver.
> The new version is now v10.5.0.1026.
> You can download it from the link below...btw, already installed & tested as working perfectly with the P5Q Pro Turbo & Windows 7 x64 SP1 with NCQ enabled in AHCI mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel® Rapid Storage Technology v10.5.0.1026


----------



## markag

I'm building a computer for a friend. I've got the P8P67 Pro board on his build list, but I just checked newegg and discovered a lot of bad reviews for it lately. I'm wondering if this board is the right one for him or if I should look for anothe one. The pro board seemed like a good fit at a good price. I'm looking for a board that supports SLI, but were not looking at the bleeding edge, high-end, boards.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *markag*


I'm building a computer for a friend. I've got the P8P67 Pro board on his build list, but I just checked newegg and discovered a lot of bad reviews for it lately. I'm wondering if this board is the right one for him or if I should look for anothe one. The pro board seemed like a good fit at a good price. I'm looking for a board that supports SLI, but were not looking at the bleeding edge, high-end, boards.


I know a lot of people who are using the board with no problems. The Deluxe seems to get better reviews and is about $50 more. I would use either board myself.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;13433695*
> While I like that idea, I don't think I would have the time to add everyone to a list. Though I could make a spreadsheet that you could just add yourself.
> 
> I'll think about it. Mainly wanted this a FYI based thread.


I've started a club here http://www.overclock.net/intel-motherboards/1010945-asus-p8p67-le-vanilla-pro-evo.html

Is it okay that I link to your information thread?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


From the Asus P5Q Pro/Pro Turbo club... OP, Please update your links










What are you talking about. I had them added from the start.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


I've started a club here http://www.overclock.net/intel-mothe...a-pro-evo.html

Is it okay that I link to your information thread?


That's fine with me.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Thanks for all the updates


----------



## fatmario

any one know why my sleep mode isn't working after reinstalling window 7?

every time i put my computer to sleep it wakes up right after 2 min???


----------



## R o x

hi !

just to say there's an updated INF file here http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?ProductID=3301&DwnldID=20019&lang=eng&iid=dc_rss

and just got rid of an at least 30 secs blinking cursor in boot by disabling all oproms in the bios, so im a happy man again








tip of the day: if you got plenty RAM, like lets say 12 or 16 Gb, then this is your thing: a RAMdisk, im using 4 Gb free for temp files, and BWOY it speeds up internetting for one ...
http://memory.dataram.com/products-and-services/software/ramdisk


----------



## The Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatmario;13446106*
> any one know why my sleep mode isn't working after reinstalling window 7?
> 
> every time i put my computer to sleep it wakes up right after 2 min???


you have a USB device waking the computer.

Turn off "allow wake from sleep" for each in the device manager to find the culprit.

most likely your mouse micro-bumping or your NIC.


----------



## fatmario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac;13448815*
> you have a USB device waking the computer.
> 
> Turn off "allow wake from sleep" for each in the device manager to find the culprit.
> 
> most likely your mouse micro-bumping or your NIC.


wow thank you so much I was trying figure out this problem for weeks. My sleep mode is working fine now it was my keyboard causing this issue. REP+


----------



## Greatskeem

Hey guys, apologies if this question has already been asked, but there are 186 pages to wade through.

What is the current best received bios update for the original motherboards?(the ones with the defect)

I currently have 1305 and it is pretty stable and have no complaints...however double and sometimes even triple boot is annoying me.

As well as the error screen with failed overclock, even though it is stable, this only happens when the PC is off for a few hours and I turn it on for the first time.(failed overclock screen)

However double boot is my main pet peeve...any fix for that?


----------



## fatmario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greatskeem;13450320*
> Hey guys, apologies if this question has already been asked, but there are 186 pages to wade through.
> 
> What is the current best received bios update for the original motherboards?(the ones with the defect)
> 
> I currently have 1305 and it is pretty stable and have no complaints...however double and sometimes even triple boot is annoying me.
> 
> As well as the error screen with failed overclock, even though it is stable, this only happens when the PC is off for a few hours and I turn it on for the first time.(failed overclock screen)
> 
> However double boot is my main pet peeve...any fix for that?


go to bios option then go to
ADVNACE/ONBOARD DEVICE CONFIGURATION/ DISABLE-Marvell storage OPROM


----------



## The Mac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fatmario*


go to bios option then go to 
ADVNACE/ONBOARD DEVICE CONFIGURATION/ DISABLE-Marvell storage OPROM


also make sure you have hot plug turned on for your drives in the bios.


----------



## c0nnection

What does hot plug do? The only thing I did to disable double post was going into Bios to disable the splash logo.


----------



## c0nnection

One problem I have is that my USB isn't recognized in bios EZ flash so I can't update the Bios to the latest version.


----------



## The Mac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0nnection*


What does hot plug do? The only thing I did to disable double post was going into Bios to disable the splash logo.


Normally, the hotplug feature allows you to eject drives while the system is still running for replacement/swapping.

However, its a known issue that with some newer drives, not having hotplug on interferes with some of more advanced AHCI features and can in some cases cause multi-boot issues/overclock failures.

Its better just to turn it on.


----------



## The Mac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *c0nnection*


One problem I have is that my USB isn't recognized in bios EZ flash so I can't update the Bios to the latest version.


you must use a fat32 formated stick. NTFS will not work consistantly.


----------



## Eskimo Bob

Has the sleepstate been fixed on these boards yet? My display doesn't turn back on after going into sleep.

P8P67 Pro B3, 1305 BIOS, win7 pro,


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eskimo Bob*


Has the sleepstate been fixed on these boards yet? My display doesn't turn back on after going into sleep.

P8P67 Pro B3, 1305 BIOS, win7 pro,


Have you tried the latest 1502 bios?

I always disable sleep/Hibernate, as I always find them buggy with self built computers.


----------



## grunion

Just checking in to reiterate this bug.

Was going from my 4.8 to 5.4 profile to do some memory b marks.

The first pic is my 5.4 profile, offset was saved at +.190v, second pic is the reloading of my 4.8 profile, saved at +.070v

Attachment 210224

Attachment 210225

EDIT> I just tried to manually set those same offsets, you can't even do it manually.


----------



## The Mac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eskimo Bob*


Has the sleepstate been fixed on these boards yet? My display doesn't turn back on after going into sleep.

P8P67 Pro B3, 1305 BIOS, win7 pro,


no, intel has not yet released new microcode to use PLL and sleep at the same time.

Sleep works fine if you dont use PLL.

If you are not using PLL, and sleep still doesnt work, your memory timings are probobly off as the XMP profile for X58, and P55 are not compatable with sandybridge unless you have very good memory with lots of overclock headroom.


----------



## The Mac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Just checking in to reiterate this bug.

Was going from my 4.8 to 5.4 profile to do some memory b marks.

The first pic is my 5.4 profile, offset was saved at +.190v, second pic is the reloading of my 4.8 profile, saved at +.070v

Attachment 210224

Attachment 210225

EDIT> I just tried to manually set those same offsets, you can't even do it manually.


its a known bug..u need to check your offsets everytime you change your profiles...


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mac*


its a known bug..u need to check your offsets everytime you change your profiles...


For being a known bug, and quite frankly probably the most serious bug out there.
Asus sure are taking their sweet time fixing it.


----------



## The Mac

they supposedly are aware of how serious it is and working on it...


----------



## mwarez

hey guys....if I put my computer to sleep I have noticed that when I come back it has restarted itself and windows tells me it had the BSOD. I set the motherboard back to all defualts. Anyone else having this problem? It has happend at least 20-30 times to me so far. I also notice the samething if i leave it on overnight. Not sure if it tried to go to sleep on its own or what, but keep getting the BSOD consistently. The strange thing is that it goes to sleep fine.....at some point while its asleep it craps out. Any ideas? It's hasn't crapped out on me while I am using it.


----------



## The Mac

happens with me periodically as well...

BSOD is 124..

so far it think it has to do with the number of times youve been asleep since the last reboot...

im still gathering data...


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac;13498816*
> happens with me periodically as well...
> 
> BSOD is 124..
> 
> so far it think it has to do with the number of times youve been asleep since the last reboot...
> 
> im still gathering data...


x124 is a "General Hardware Complaint". It usually means your vcore is too low for your overclock with Sandy Bridge. There's a plethora of sleep/hibernate threads/posts. I _swear_ I saw a fix for it somewhere, but I've had too much Captain Morgan's to be able to do a good search for it.


----------



## The Mac

yes, i agree 124 usually indicates vcore is too low, however, the only time it occurs is after i come out of sleep for the 4th or 5th time without a reboot.

Never while its fully up and stressed.

im pretty sure at this point is related to the same reason why we cant sleep with pll enabled.

It messes with the vcore, and doesnt ramp up quickly enough when coming out of sleep making it appear the vcore is too low and coughing up a hairball.

im sure i could fix it by switching to offset mode, but its really too much effort, i prefer auto.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac;13505103*
> yes, i agree 124 usually indicates vcore is too low, however, the only time it occurs is after i come out of sleep for the 4th or 5th time without a reboot.
> 
> Never while its fully up and stressed.
> 
> im pretty sure at this point is related to the same reason why we cant sleep with pll enabled.
> 
> It messes with the vcore, and doesnt ramp up quickly enough when coming out of sleep making it appear the vcore is too low and coughing up a hairball.
> 
> im sure i could fix it by switching to offset mode, but its really too much effort, i prefer auto.


Okay, I'm sober now!









There is a well known issue with pll and sleep. I personally have sleep and hibernate disabled, but for those that want to have their cake and eat it too, you can always try changing your OS drive to the Intel SATA (_not_ Marvell) port or downloading the win7 hotfix. I've seen mixed replies to both of these solutions, so YMMV.









The hotfix is here for those that want to give it a shot.
The thread started by Asus rep Gary Key is found here.


----------



## nawon72

Is the ASMedia USB 3.0 controller better than the NEC USB 3.0 controller? I have a P8P67 B3 3.0 so i was wondering why ASUS made the change.


----------



## juano

I haven't seen any info clearly saying one is better than the other but I have seen a few people on [H] forum saying that they were glad that they got the NEC controller on the 3.0 instead of the other one on the rev 3.1, so apparently some people prefer the NEC.


----------



## The Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nawon72;13510846*
> Is the ASMedia USB 3.0 controller better than the NEC USB 3.0 controller? I have a P8P67 B3 3.0 so i was wondering why ASUS made the change.


sourcing probably.


----------



## SimpleTech

Bump.

I changed the latest RST (10.5 WHQL) to 10.1 due to an issue with the OPROM not working well with 10.5.

As for the new M4E BIOS (*1409*):
Quote:


> Changelog:
> 
> Improved OC performance using Multipliers or Auto Overclocking.
> Improved BCLK and DRAM OC capabilities when enabling the "Internal PLL Overvoltage" option in BIOS. Note - Sleep/Hibernate will not operate properly due to Intel Specs.
> Improved USB compatibility, performance and UEFI fixes.
> Minor Bug Fixes.
> Adds EFI ROM flash back -> from one ROM to another -> to fix BCLK unable to change after failed flash.


----------



## munaim1

Still wondering if its a ggod idea to update to the latest bios from 1305, are there any benefits? I only ask because my overclock is 100% stable and I dont want it to mess up.

Thanks


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13550926*
> Still wondering if its a ggod idea to update to the latest bios from 1305, are there any benefits? I only ask because my overclock is 100% stable and I dont want it to mess up.
> 
> Thanks


I updated from 1305 a few days ago and didn't have any problems. Still using the same BIOS settings for 5 GHz 24/7.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster;13550986*
> I updated from 1305 a few days ago and didn't have any problems. Still using the same BIOS settings for 5 GHz 24/7.


oh right thanks.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13551030*
> oh right thanks.


Don't forget to write down your settings before flashing.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;13551290*
> Don't forget to write down your settings before flashing.


Always do before any kind of flashing


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13551306*
> Always do before any kind of flashing


before ANY kind of flash?


----------



## juano

You can clearly see that guys pants.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;13552838*
> You can clearly see that guys pants.


Question is, did he reset the dog's CMOS _before_ or _after_ flashing it?


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

M4E incoming... got a so so binned 2600k. LN2/Dice/H2O results soon.. i hope


----------



## The Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;13550882*
> Bump.
> 
> I changed the latest RST (10.5 WHQL) to 10.1 due to an issue with the OPROM not working well with 10.5.
> 
> As for the new M4E BIOS (*1409*):


yes, i can confirm the 10.5 RST causes all kinds of weird issues with sleep and hangs. Rolling back to 10.1 fixed them.

New bios with updated oprom for use with 10.5+ due in june.


----------



## xira

Just bought the pro board to replace mine. (Tiny p67 chipset overheating during OC or a broken temp sensor, either was way was fed up so I'm returning it) Will be following this thread now.


----------



## ____

Hey, SimpleTech, when you update something, wouldn't it be better to put the date along side the version number? It's easier to check and we won't have to look at all of our drivers.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____;13591926*
> Hey, SimpleTech, when you update something, wouldn't it be better to put the date along side the version number? It's easier to check and we won't have to look at all of our drivers.


This sounds like a good idea if it wouldn't be too much extra work. Maybe consider a changle log in the OP also, not of all the changes in each driver revision but just like "I updated these drivers on this date." Thanks for the effort you already put into this thread though SimpleTech.


----------



## ____

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;13592058*
> This sounds like a good idea if it wouldn't be too much extra work. Maybe consider a changle log in the OP also, not of all the changes in each driver revision but just like "I updated these drivers on this date." Thanks for the effort you already put into this thread though SimpleTech.


I think it can be very simple. Something like
Quote:


> Chipset
> Intel INF Driver 9.2.2.1029 (5/12/11)


*Those aren't the actual dates.


----------



## SimpleTech

I had thought of that before but the whole OP is going to be filled with dates. Not to mention some software/drivers that get posted are sometimes older than a previous set (ex: Intel RST).

Putting up a changelog might be possible. Again, I see an issue with BIOS updates as Asus rarely seems to offer what has changed since the previous BIOS.

I'll think about it though.


----------



## juano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


I had thought of that before but the whole OP is going to be filled with dates. Not to mention some software/drivers that get posted are sometimes older than a previous set (ex: Intel RST).

Putting up a changelog might be possible. Again, I see an issue with BIOS updates as Asus rarely seems to offer what has changed since the previous BIOS.

I'll think about it though.


The clutter is a good point. I wasn't really thinking a change log in terms of "these are the changes Asus made in this BIOS" but more along the lines of "I updated the links to this new BIOS and this new driver" just so people can more easily tell when there is something new that may interest them. Even that may be too cluttered though so maybe just for the major releases like BIOS and if there is a big update like when they updated the AI Suite because the previous one was buggy, big things like that would be nice to see at a glance rather than comparing a bunch of version numbers to see if what you have is still up to date.

EDIT: Actually I think if you used the hide text feature that you have already been using for all but the most recent of your change logs that should fix any possible clutter. So you would have whatever the most recent changes or additions that you have made were up front and center not hidden and then a history of all the changes you make from here on out in a hidden text box if anybody is interested in seeing the changes over time.

I have said how great I think this thread is, right?







I just want to help to make it even more the definitive Asus P67 thread if it isn't already.


----------



## Sheyster

New Realtek PCI-e Ethernet driver just realeased today...

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false


----------



## Jonesey I7

sig rig for sale. Hit me up.


----------



## SimpleTech

Bump.

*Added new BIOS for most boards. No changelog unfortunately.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;13669878*
> Bump.
> 
> *Added new BIOS for most boards. No changelog unfortunately.


Yeah, I've added those the day they were released, in my club. The 27th of May.

Hope to get some feedback on them...


----------



## juano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


Bump.

*Added new BIOS for most boards. No changelog unfortunately.


Here this is what I had in mind by a change log:

*5/28:*

Added the BIOS *1606* for the Deluxe, Pro, EVO, and Sabertooth.

Added the BIOS *1608* for the Regular P8P67

Added the BIOS *1013* for the P8P67 LE

Added the BIOS *1002* for the P8P67-M

Added the BIOS *0713* for the P8P67-M PRO

*5/28:*

Added the BIOS *1606* for the Deluxe, Pro, EVO, and Sabertooth.

Added the BIOS *1608* for the Regular P8P67

Added the BIOS *1013* for the P8P67 LE

Added the BIOS *1002* for the P8P67-M

Added the BIOS *0713* for the P8P67-M PRO

And then continue to have just the most recent update in the first part that isn't hidden and move the older changes to the hidden part. I would put that in the first post so that people will have an easy way to see what the new things are. I would do this for updates to other programs, utilities, and drivers too. That's what I had in mind anyway, feel free to use it as is or make any changes you think of.


----------



## munaim1

im thinking what he meant by changelog, is a list of things that have been updated from the previous bios version. *(ie added support)


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


im thinking what he meant by changelog, is a list of things that have been updated from the previous bios version. *(ie added support)


Bingo.

I don't want to include a list of changes that I've done to the OP because it would be irreverent and take up too much space.

Just pop by every few days. I'll have something new included/changed.


----------



## juano

Yea I knew what you meant by changelog but I thought my suggestion would still be beneficial and wouldn't take up too much space. It's okay though you don't have to use it, it won't hurt my feelings.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


Bingo.

I don't want to include a list of changes that I've done to the OP because it would be irreverent and take up too much space.

Just pop by every few days. I'll have something new included/changed.










Im still searching for a changelog for the new bios. lol

EDIT: maybe this, unconfirmed though.

Quote:



1606 and others (Check Source for others) Changelog :

1. Enhance support for Game Port on old audio cards.
2. Enhance SATA compatibility
3. Enhance mouse/keyboard support under UEFI
4. Enhance USB2.0 / 3.0 legacy support
5. Enhance PCIE compatibility
6. Enable support of CAS = 4 DDRIII-1333 modules


Seems to be a confirmed changelog, new SOURCE


----------



## juano

Yay he added my idea!!! Now I'm crying tears of joy







LOL. Ha, thanks for adding it, but I was serious if you don't wanna use it then feel free not too, I'm just trying to help out the thread.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


Yay he added my idea!!! Now I'm crying tears of joy







LOL. Ha, thanks for adding it, but I was serious if you don't wanna use it then feel free not too, I'm just trying to help out the thread.






























































No problem mate. I'll include the rest of the changes for the older BIOSes tomorrow. Need to catch some ZzZzZzZzZzZz.

+REP for the both of you.


----------



## juano

Oh I don't know if you have been noting a difference between beta and official BIOS's but just FYI according to munaim1's link the most recent ones are beta.


----------



## HateTheSnow

Great info! Thanks for putting this all together in one spot.

While comparing your list of P8P67 Deluxe files against my local cache for an upcoming Win7 install, I did run across a few things I though were worth mentioning.

Intel has v10.5.0.1027 of the Intel Rapid Storage Driver available

There were a few differences between AI Suite II v1.01.30 in your list and the official release (v1.01.14) Asus currently has up for the P8P67 Deluxe. Specifically, Asus Mobilink and BT GO! are not included in the v1.01.30 package...although it does add Ai Charger+. While I didn't see that version on any of the Asus FTP sites, they did have AI Suite II v1.01.28 (posted 5/27/11), which includes pretty much the whole suite. Some of the app versions are slightly behind the release you have up, but this one does include the latest apps I could find for playing around with Bluetooth, iPhones, iPads, & the like. Here's a listing of the contents for AI Suite II linked above:

Ai Charger+ 1.00.06
ASUS Mobilink 1.00.40
AsusUpdate V1.01.02
BT GO! 1.00.34
DIGI+VRM V1.00.28
DrvResource
EPU-6 1.02.10
FAN Xpert 1.00.40_20110324
GPU Boost V1.01.05
ImageResource
Matrix 1.02.33
MyLogo 1.01.16
Probe II 1.00.29
System Information 1.00.18
TurboV EVO 1.00.80
I know you're trying to keep up with a lot of P67 boards, so I hope this helps a bit.

Regards,
HateTheSnow


----------



## Silver_WRX02

The Intel Rapid Storage Driver is only for RAID drives right? Any benefit for non raid drives and SSD?


----------



## juano

Yes I believe it is recommended for SSDs, I'm not exactly sure why because I don't have one but you will want to look into it further, because I believe you should be using it.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HateTheSnow*


Great info! Thanks for putting this all together in one spot.

While comparing your list of P8P67 Deluxe files against my local cache for an upcoming Win7 install, I did run across a few things I though were worth mentioning.

Intel has v10.5.0.1027 of the Intel Rapid Storage Driver available

There were a few differences between AI Suite II v1.01.30 in your list and the official release (v1.01.14) Asus currently has up for the P8P67 Deluxe. Specifically, Asus Mobilink and BT GO! are not included in the v1.01.30 package...although it does add Ai Charger+. While I didn't see that version on any of the Asus FTP sites, they did have AI Suite II v1.01.28 (posted 5/27/11), which includes pretty much the whole suite. Some of the app versions are slightly behind the release you have up, but this one does include the latest apps I could find for playing around with Bluetooth, iPhones, iPads, & the like. Here's a listing of the contents for AI Suite II linked above:
Ai Charger+ 1.00.06
ASUS Mobilink 1.00.40
AsusUpdate V1.01.02
BT GO! 1.00.34
DIGI+VRM V1.00.28
DrvResource
EPU-6 1.02.10
FAN Xpert 1.00.40_20110324
GPU Boost V1.01.05
ImageResource
Matrix 1.02.33
MyLogo 1.01.16
Probe II 1.00.29
System Information 1.00.18
TurboV EVO 1.00.80
I know you're trying to keep up with a lot of P67 boards, so I hope this helps a bit.

Regards,
HateTheSnow


I originally had that RST version posted but a few members were having issues with sleep, hence why I reverted back to an older stable build. But I can post it if everyone is cool.

Yeah I had noticed the same with the latest AI Suite. Bugs me why Asus removes some programs and updates the rest. This is why I never use their motherboard software, junk IMO.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02*


The Intel Rapid Storage Driver is only for RAID drives right? Any benefit for non raid drives and SSD?


For SSDs it offers better performance (benchmarks really) and better support with TRIM. I've tested using the stock Microsoft driver and actually get faster boot time. /shrug

----------

Also, what does everyone think of the new BIOS list I put under the regular P8P67? I'm trying to make it more eye catchy or less bullet-like.


----------



## juano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


Also, what does everyone think of the new BIOS list I put under the regular P8P67? I'm trying to make it more eye catchy or less bullet-like.


I like it, but maybe I would put the whole BIOS section into another spoiler thingy (we're using a lot of those aren't we







) just because if somebody isn't looking for BIOS's but instead utilities or drivers then that's quite a scroll and is only going to get longer. I don't think it's too long or cumbersome if people actively click on it to get to it. Also with our new spiffy OP update history people can see changes easier at a glance so they don't need to click through everything just to check, they will only have to click all the way through if they know then need something new based on the update history. I think that would work well.


----------



## HateTheSnow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;13682082*
> I originally had that RST version posted but a few members were having issues with sleep, hence why I reverted back to an older stable build. But I can post it if everyone is cool.
> 
> Yeah I had noticed the same with the latest AI Suite. Bugs me why Asus removes some programs and updates the rest. This is why I never use their motherboard software, junk IMO.
> 
> For SSDs it offers better performance (benchmarks really) and better support with TRIM. I've tested using the stock Microsoft driver and actually get faster boot time. /shrug
> 
> Also, what does everyone think of the new BIOS list I put under the regular P8P67? I'm trying to make it more eye catchy or less bullet-like.


Thanks for the info on the current Intel storage driver. Sleep/hibernate won't be used on this build, but I'll keep it in mind just the same.

I usually don't bother with the bundled apps myself either, but this system is going to a friend who wants the bluetooth/iPhone apps to play around with. It will be interesting to see if they work as advertised or if they are just gimicks. The results seem to be mixed from what I have read so far.

The new BIOS listing format looks good, and I like that you included the changelog for each version.


----------



## McLaren_F1

For the upgrading the RST drivers, Do you install over old ones or uninstall old one then install new one?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1;13687545*
> For the upgrading the RST drivers, Do you install over old ones or uninstall old one then install new one?


Uninstall → reboot. * Install new one.

*There may be another reboot depending on how the Microsoft driver installs.


----------



## The Mac

Per Asus: Do not use RST 10.5. There are enhancements that are specifically for the updated oprom which is not released yet for P67 boards. These inhancements can cause stability issues in the old oprom. The updated oprom will be included in the 17xx code base currently under testing.


----------



## mcbyte

I am downloading all the latest drivers before reinstalling a clean Windows 7, and I just downloaded the MEI_allOS_7.1.13.1088.exe from intel website, and it is a WinRAR SFX archive, but winrar shows a Chinese comment in the file, is it normal that intel uses Chinese Winrar or develops drivers in china?
Quote:


> ; 下列註解包含自解檔指令碼命令


----------



## coolhandluke41

ok ..looks like i missed the official release of 1606 bios (05/27) for the Pro
are they any good ,worth flashing ??
Thanks


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41;13739477*
> ok ..looks like i missed the official release of 1606 bios (05/27) for the Pro
> are they any good ,worth flashing ??
> Thanks


It works OK here


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5;13739521*
> It works OK here


can you back flash it,what a bout vcore ..same ?


----------



## juano

Luke I think it's worth mentioning that as far as I know that BIOS is still a beta if that makes any difference to you.


----------



## coolhandluke41

yeah ..sorry i just realized it ..was to exited ,never mind,thanks guys


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41;13739590*
> can you back flash it,what a bout vcore ..same ?


Sorry bud, but I'm only running 4.3GHz auto








And so, I can't really say for sure if voltages will be the same set manually!
But it would be my best guess that they will be OK still.
*But I'd reset to stock while doing the update!*

And as for going back, it isn't very easy. But I believe it can be done with some messing about








Maybe, it isn't worth all the bother









Oh, and for anyone who wants to say "don't run auto"! Save it for someone who cares








I've monitored my V-core and it's never gone above 1.32v.
And I have full power-saving on, and am 12 hours+ stable in Prime95








And for the most part, at full load I get 1.28v









Oh, and I do like how we can screenshot in the bios

















edit, yep it's beta


----------



## dennyb

+1 for auto here as well....maybe not full auto as I set my B clock and my frequency,but have never touched a voltage


----------



## The Mac

+1 on auto. Except multi: 45x without PLL.

Im using 1606. Its fine.

According to Asus, only the Deluxe can back-flash out of the box.

The others can, but it takes some hoop-jumping to do so. Results have been mixed.


----------



## Venom5

Hi all! Looks like a great site with great information with awesome people! I hope you can help a complete noob to building with what will probably be several questions. You can see what I am building below. Due to a limited budget with bills and family stuff and whatnot, I am piecing this together slowly. All I need to get is the MB and Graphics card and I will be ready to rock! Hopefully this will be in the next few weeks.









In any case, building a comp seems pretty easy for the most part and I`ve always wanted to do it. One question I do have is with the new BIOS update and all the other updates, should I ignore the CD that comes with the MB box and download everything from the OP of this thread?

Thanks in advance for all your help and patience with a noob builder!


----------



## xira

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Venom5*


Hi all! Looks like a great site with great information with awesome people! I hope you can help a complete noob to building with what will probably be several questions. You can see what I am building below. Due to a limited budget with bills and family stuff and whatnot, I am piecing this together slowly. All I need to get is the MB and Graphics card and I will be ready to rock! Hopefully this will be in the next few weeks.









In any case, building a comp seems pretty easy for the most part and I`ve always wanted to do it. One question I do have is with the new BIOS update and all the other updates, should I ignore the CD that comes with the MB box and download everything from the OP of this thread?

Thanks in advance for all your help and patience with a noob builder!


The BIOS updates have to be downloaded from the website. You can use the drivers on the CD if you'd like but I built my system without an optical drive so I just downloaded them.

The P8P67 Pro I ordered came with a very recent BIOS (the release before the very latest). I wouldn't really recommend flashing it unless you're having problems.


----------



## xtnod

Do you guys think the settings given on the front page for a 4.8 OC from ASUS is the best to use for 4.8? Or is there a better way of going about it?


----------



## SlideRulz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtnod;13764926*
> Do you guys think the settings given on the front page for a 4.8 OC from ASUS is the best to use for 4.8? Or is there a better way of going about it?


I think that it's a good starting point for some. Then tweak it for your system


----------



## Venom5

Thanks Xira but I`m still kinda confused. I do know I can use the CD bios but what I`m asking is should I completely ignore the cd if I get the latest Bios (1606 I believe). Does the Front page have everything the cd has or will I be missing something if I ignore the cd and dl the drivers/updates on the front page of this thread. Hope I didn`t confuse anyone lol. Thanks again in advance!


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Venom5;13778584*
> Thanks Xira but I`m still kinda confused. I do know I can use the CD bios but what I`m asking is should I completely ignore the cd if I get the latest Bios (1606 I believe). Does the Front page have everything the cd has or will I be missing something if I ignore the cd and dl the drivers/updates on the front page of this thread. Hope I didn`t confuse anyone lol. Thanks again in advance!


Everything in the OP is what is one the CD, except for being more current. You'll encounter less issues (BSOD, freezing) and better stability by using what I have listed.


----------



## Venom5

Sweet, thanks SimpleTech!! Appreciate it!


----------



## R o x

... looks like we're already on low priority with our old P8P67 boards ... ASUS has long posted the compatible BIOS with IRST 10.5 for the P8Z68 /-:


----------



## Narsil

Yeah, I saw where the ASUS rep posting at [H] said the P67 update would follow the Z68 release, with the next BIOS version for us.

(I found the post....)

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=...postcount=2922

I am hoping that this next BIOS ver. 17xx (which IIRC he said in another post would be within a few weeks hopefully) will be the one that solves most if not all of the common complaints folks are running into. (My new build is like 95% done, and I figure I'll hold out and until then and get lucky with only doing the one BIOS flash) HA !


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Narsil*


Yeah, I saw where the ASUS rep posting at [H] said the P67 update would follow the Z68 release, with the next BIOS version for us.

(I found the post....)

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=...postcount=2922

I am hoping that this next BIOS ver. 17xx (which IIRC he said in another post would be within a few weeks hopefully) will be the one that solves most if not all of the common complaints folks are running into. (My new build is like 95% done, and I figure I'll hold out and until then and get lucky with only doing the one BIOS flash) HA !


1702 is out for Deluxe and Sabertooth (OP updated).

_*waits patiently for other models*_


----------



## koooowweeee

can i update the bios in windows? i know its not the best option but its my only option


----------



## The Mac

i do it all the time, its fine.

unless you are the unluckeyest person in the world and get a BSOD/full lockup during the flash itself, nothing can really go wrong...

just make sure you reset everything to default in the bios before flashing in windows, and again right after, and do a full shutdown and boot to OS after each..

its a bit annoying to see all the oprom messages during POST, but its safer...


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koooowweeee;13787920*
> can i update the bios in windows? i know its not the best option but its my only option


Can't you use the utility inside bios? EZ flash or what it was called...


----------



## koooowweeee

I can't find my usb stick.

I asked the question wrong.

Ive flashed older boards in windows but can you flash these board. I can't seen to find the utility for if. I got the asus update one but it says only supports asus motherboards and then closes for some reason


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koooowweeee;13788719*
> I can't find my usb stick.
> 
> I asked the question wrong.
> 
> Ive flashed older boards in windows but can you flash these board. I can't seen to find the utility for if. I got the asus update one but it says only supports asus motherboards and then closes for some reason


Sounds like you're using the update software bundled with AI Suite. IIRC you can tell it where to get the file from, so you would download the file from the first page of this thread, put it on your desktop and point the software to that file. I do recommend just getting another USB stick and doing it that way though, while the odds are slim that you will brick your computer, it's a hassle you don't want to go through.


----------



## The Mac

you don't need a stick, u can flash from your hard drive. the bios utility has full NTFS support. Some people have claimed flashing from NTFS can cause errors, IMO its nonsense. NTFS is a journaled file system, its not possible withought a corrupted file to start with.

the windows update program is part of AI2 suite, youll need at least the suite on the CD that came with your board, or download the newest from Asus. It sounds like you might have installed an old stand alone version, or the original AI1 suite that doesn't support P67 by accident.

youll need the actual AI2 suite installed to access the flash program. You don't have to install all the components though, just the ones you want. Its accessed through the suite executable, not as an individual utility.

if u flash from bios, youll need to rename the file, the default is .rom which is only for the windows program. i believe .bin is for the bios flasher.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mac*


if u flash from bios, youll need to rename the file, the default is .rom which is only for the windows program. i believe .bin is for the bios flasher.


The BIOS only reads .ROM.


----------



## R o x

... updated to Bios 1702 ... not using a mega terabite HDD, or any HDD for that matter, but am getting improved readspeeds on my 2 Crucial SSD's in RAID0, and that's even without TRIM (not supported), but just the goodold garbage collection at work, never seen it go 10 x above 700Mb/s before, so that's MEGA


----------



## koooowweeee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac;13792620*
> you don't need a stick, u can flash from your hard drive. the bios utility has full NTFS support. Some people have claimed flashing from NTFS can cause errors, IMO its nonsense. NTFS is a journaled file system, its not possible withought a corrupted file to start with.
> 
> the windows update program is part of AI2 suite, youll need at least the suite on the CD that came with your board, or download the newest from Asus. It sounds like you might have installed an old stand alone version, or the original AI1 suite that doesn't support P67 by accident.
> 
> youll need the actual AI2 suite installed to access the flash program. You don't have to install all the components though, just the ones you want. Its accessed through the suite executable, not as an individual utility.
> 
> if u flash from bios, youll need to rename the file, the default is .rom which is only for the windows program. i believe .bin is for the bios flasher.


yes i think it is the original update software. Ill got the new one when i finish work.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

So I have read some horror stories about the P8P67-M (non pro). I grabbed one off newegg openbox last night. Am I going to regret it? Latest review on newegg: "Great mobo but ONLY after latest BIOS release (v1002)" seems to make me think it will be OK now.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs;13795683*
> So I have read some horror stories about the P8P67-M (non pro). I grabbed one off newegg openbox last night. Am I going to regret it? Latest review on newegg: "Great mobo but ONLY after latest BIOS release (v1002)" seems to make me think it will be OK now.


I'm sure it'll be fine


----------



## The Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;13793028*
> The BIOS only reads .ROM.


i dont use the bios flasher, so im not sure what the scoop is, but the only time i did try it it complained the .rom file was not a bios.

I changed it to .bin and it was fine.

i doubt the deluxe is any different than the others.

perhaps it was a fluke and i got a bad bios file. dunno


----------



## koooowweeee

every time i try to install the update i get this error

whats it all about.

ive tried from the cd that came with the mobo and tried downloading it same problem


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koooowweeee;13796271*
> every time i try to install the update i get this error
> 
> whats it all about.
> 
> ive tried from the cd that came with the mobo and tried downloading it same problem


AI suite blows, do it from the BIOS instead... you need to copy the bios update to USB flash memory


----------



## koooowweeee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio;13796304*
> AI suite blows, do it from the BIOS instead... you need to copy the bios update to USB flash memory


i know but cant find the usb thingy.

Why didn't i just do it the proper why lol. Did it in windows and it said it was flashed rebooted and its not and get the good old BSOD to say thanks.


----------



## The Mac

You dont need a key. You can do it from your hard drive. just drop it in the root directory so u dont have to go digging for it.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koooowweeee*


i know but cant find the usb thingy.

Why didn't i just do it the proper why lol. Did it in windows and it said it was flashed rebooted and its not and get the good old BSOD to say thanks.


Did you download the AI Suite patch from the main site? There is a known issue installing and using AI Suite on some builds.

This:









You can find it here if you haven't.









(I still recommend grabbing another cheap-o USB stick to do this.







)

Edit: @The Mac: How are you getting EZ Flash (If I'm reading this correctly) to find the .rom file from your C drive? I was curious as I've never tried to do this, and my BIOS doesn't even read my C or D drives to find a new BIOS version. In fact, it locks up if I choose anything other than my Dvd drive or thumb drive.








Below is what I see in my BIOS during EZ Flash:








(THUMBELINA is the name of my USB stick, and the other is just a DVD that happens to be in my dvd drive.)


----------



## The Mac

other than hot swap on, and its on a 6g port, im not doing anything out of the ordinary.

I just go to open the file, and there is my drive. i have no problems navigating it, even sub directories.

Its a 600gig velociaptor 6g, although i doubt that makes a difference.

my thumbdirve is NTFS formatted, and it see that as well.

I dont have an external HD to try, but I have a USB to sata cable at work ill drag home to slap a spare drive on and see if that works as well.

mind you, ive only tried the bios flash once back in january, and never since my replacement b3 board, but ill check again when i get home. Ive done a few bios updates in windows since i did that back in January perhaps something has changed.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac;13800584*
> other than hot swap on, and its on a 6g port, im not doing anything out of the ordinary.
> 
> I just go to open the file, and there is my drive. i have no problems navigating it, even sub directories.
> 
> Its a 600gig velociaptor 6g, although i doubt that makes a difference.
> 
> my thumbdirve is NTFS formatted, and it see that as well.


Strange. My SSD is also on the 6g port and has hot swap enabled. My D drive is a run of the mill WD Caviar Blue on the 6g as well with hot swap enabled. (Both are NTFS formatted, although my thumb drive is indeed FAT32.)

To clarify: You are using EZ Flash to do your BIOS updates, or are you using the AI Suite tool, and just pointing it to your .rom/.bin file?


----------



## rtranphotography

didnt think a new thread was necessary but i have a concern

i am on i5-2500k with the Asus P8P67 Pro board.

Concern is, when i boot the computer up it will run for 2 seconds..then cuts off then turns back on and everything runs fine, It started to do this recently.. does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## DeadlyRampage

Did anybody have problems installing the OS??? I am using a asus p9p67 pro. Whenever I try to boot it and install I get this message ""Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key". In the bios both my ssd and optical are showing. dvd drive is first. Why do i get this problem?? I can her it run and you get a green light but nothing. I ran the disk on another machine and it showed it. I also used a external dvd and it noticed it and everything but same problem "Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key.
"

Any ideas. Thanks guys.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyRampage;13800954*
> Did anybody have problems installing the OS??? I am using a asus p9p67 pro. Whenever I try to boot it and install I get this message ""Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key". In the bios both my ssd and optical are showing. dvd drive is first. Why do i get this problem?? I can her it run and you get a green light but nothing. I ran the disk on another machine and it showed it. I also used a external dvd and it noticed it and everything but same problem "Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key.
> "
> 
> Any ideas. Thanks guys.


Have you tried going through the boot menu before it tries to read your harddrive looking for an OS? Keep tapping either F6 or F8 (I can never remember which it is) until it comes up. Select the DVD drive and try that. If that still doesn't work, I'd change the DVD drive to another sata port and have another go at it. (Also enable hot plugging, this may help.)

For some reason the P67 platform is really picky about RAM and what drive you use. Some folks couldn't even get their machines to POST when using certain combinations of DVD drives and motherboards. Good luck!


----------



## DeadlyRampage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAF_wit;13801302*
> Have you tried going through the boot menu before it tries to read your harddrive looking for an OS? Keep tapping either F6 or F8 (I can never remember which it is) until it comes up. Select the DVD drive and try that. If that still doesn't work, I'd change the DVD drive to another sata port and have another go at it. (Also enable hot plugging, this may help.)
> 
> For some reason the P67 platform is really picky about RAM and what drive you use. Some folks couldn't even get their machines to POST when using certain combinations of DVD drives and motherboards. Good luck!


Its not installed on the HDD, I am trying to install it on there. Ill try different ports dont know what hot plugging is.

Yeah with my ram I had to use 1 to post with 2 I just get a black screen. Right now the ram is at 1333mhz I am just going to leave it at that till I get everything installed.

I cant even use my system man, im seriously dieing and crying inside.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyRampage;13801408*
> Its not installed on the HDD, I am trying to install it on there. Ill try different ports dont know what hot plugging is.
> 
> Yeah with my ram I had to use 1 to post with 2 I just get a black screen. Right now the ram is at 1333mhz I am just going to leave it at that till I get everything installed.
> 
> I cant even use my system man, im seriously dieing and crying inside.


Right, what's happening is that your BIOS is looking for an OS to boot up. If the DVD drive isn't listed first, or has a problem, it will move to the HDD looking for an OS to boot up. By pressing F6/F8 as you power up, you enter into the boot menu of the BIOS. I had a weird situation where I had a specific harddrive selected to boot first, but it wouldn't go there first until I selected it in that menu. I don't know if this is your issue or not.

I would also clear the CMOS if this doesn't work as there might be some wonky setting causing problems.








edit: Hot plugging is a feature found in the advanced menu that allows users to remove ssd drives while the PC is powered up. For some reason, enabling it has stopped a lot of problems regarding the SATA ports. There's a really big thread over at [H] that goes into far greater detail than I can explain.


----------



## wermad

Jumping to SB to better handle my gpu setup, P8P67 WS Revo. on its way from the egg


----------



## peezysc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtranphotography;13800781*
> didnt think a new thread was necessary but i have a concern
> 
> i am on i5-2500k with the Asus P8P67 Pro board.
> 
> Concern is, when i boot the computer up it will run for 2 seconds..then cuts off then turns back on and everything runs fine, It started to do this recently.. does anyone else have this problem?


My sabertooth does the same thing. Also I'm having problems with sleep as well.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;13801690*
> Jumping to SB to better handle my gpu setup, P8P67 WS Revo. on its way from the egg


Nice I love mine, I can fit 4 dual slot GPUs with it and my case, of course my PSU can't power 4 good GPUs but still.


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;13801815*
> Nice I love mine, I can fit 4 dual slot GPUs with it and my case, of course my PSU can't power 4 good GPUs but still.


Thanks. Quad-fire really is useless imo for my needs, I'll stick triple, for now


----------



## The Mac

as u can see all my local drives, plus my thumbdrive is available.

fso is my stick - 32 gig sandisk cruizer
fs1 is my boot drive - 600gig velociraptor 6g
fs3 is my media drive - 2tb WD green
fs2 is a backup drive - 1tb WD green

all 4 drives are ntfs formatted


----------



## ElaborateRuse

I hope this is the right place to ask my question. This is my first time building, so chances are I am being overly dense and/or cautious.

The case has 1 x 140mm fan and 2 x 200mm fan. They both have 2-pins (connector is large enough for a third pin). The fan controller has 4 3-socket connectors and a molex. My motherboard has 4 fan connectors (4-pin CHA_FAN1, 3-pin CHA_FAN2, 3-pin CHA_FAN1, and 3-pin CHA_FAN2).

How should I go about plugging in the fans?


----------



## Venom5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


Everything in the OP is what is one the CD, except for being more current. You'll encounter less issues (BSOD, freezing) and better stability by using what I have listed.











Slider, I do have an additional question for you. As I stated before, this is a first time so forgive my noob questions. The Bios/drivers/etc on the op, do I download them to a thumb drive from another machine and install them after booting, or will I be able to get to them on the new machine after booting, windows is installed and updated? Thanks again!


----------



## SlackerITGuy

So these new 17xx EFI version(s), yay or nay?

Worth flashing?


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac;13802764*
> as u can see all my local drives, plus my thumbdrive is available.
> 
> fso is my stick - 32 gig sandisk cruizer
> fs1 is my boot drive - 600gig velociraptor 6g
> fs3 is my media drive - 2tb WD green
> fs2 is a backup drive - 1tb WD green
> 
> all 4 drives are ntfs formatted


I really wish I knew why your UEFI can point to your NTFS disks, but mine can't. I even tinkered around with other settings to see if it was something I changed. Pretty nifty to know that EZ Flash can do that though!


----------



## The Mac

i dunno, i have the same board you do...maybe it doesnt like your F90 and craps out all the others..SSDs have been problematic with Cougar Point...The spinpoints have had problems as well..

when i discovered it, i was surprised as well...

some of my other settings...

all oproms are disabled, marvel disabled, jmb disabled.
all hot plugs are on
all drives are on intel ports, with boot on the 1st 6g port...

try disconnecting the F90 and the F3 and slapping in a spare generic sata drive and see what happens.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac;13804314*
> i dunno, i have the same board you do...maybe it doesnt like your F90 and craps out all the others..SSDs have been problematic with Cougar Point...The spinpoints have had problems as well..
> 
> when i discovered it, i was surprised as well...
> 
> some of my other settings...
> 
> all oproms are disabled
> all hot plugs are on
> all drives are on intel ports, with boot on the 1st 6g port...
> 
> try slapping in a spare sata drive and see what happens.


Just tried an old raptor 150Gb I had lying around, still no dice. I did some digging, and found that it's only supposed to read FAT32 sources, but for some reason it can read data from _some_ NTFS file systems. (!) You are correct, it looks like it doesn't like the harddrives I have in my arsenal. Good thing I have a plethora of USB sticks lying around.


----------



## R o x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac;13804314*
> i dunno, SSDs have been problematic with Cougar Point...
> 
> all oproms are disabled, marvel disabled, jmb disabled.
> all hot plugs are on


which SSDs are you talking about ? the Crucials here work like a dream on the Intel 6G's from day one, lucky me ?

since the Intel sata 3G ports are faulty, i have the cdrom on a Marvel 6G port,
i think i read somewhere it shouldnt work, but thats nonsens.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R o x;13805118*
> which SSDs are you talking about ? the Crucials here work like a dream on the Intel 6G's from day one, lucky me ?
> 
> since the Intel sata 3G ports are faulty, i have the cdrom on a Marvel 6G port,
> i think i read somewhere it shouldnt work, but thats nonsens.


There are known problems such as sleep causing bsods with certain ssds. Most of the problems have been worked out through BIOS updates, but cougar point has been a pretty bumpy ride for some folks.







I don't even want to get into the memory issues that most motherboards had early on.


----------



## rtranphotography

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peezysc;13801762*
> My sabertooth does the same thing. Also I'm having problems with sleep as well.


argghh i need help!!


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtranphotography;13800781*
> didnt think a new thread was necessary but i have a concern
> 
> i am on i5-2500k with the Asus P8P67 Pro board.
> 
> Concern is, when i boot the computer up it will run for 2 seconds..then cuts off then turns back on and everything runs fine, It started to do this recently.. does anyone else have this problem?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtranphotography;13805289*
> argghh i need help!!


It's probably the motherboard not liking your memory. I would manually set the memory to 1333Mhz and put in the timings for whatever your sticks are rated at. I know MSI boards had this problem, but I haven't seen it on Asus boards. You can also make sure your command rate is set to 2T instead of Auto.








edit: IIRC the fix (after finding it was a memory timing/speed issue) was to set the memory to XMP values (in your case 1600 most likely) and _also_ manually setting the timings.


----------



## R o x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAF_wit;13805240*
> There are known problems such as sleep causing bsods with certain ssds. Most of the problems have been worked out through BIOS updates, but cougar point has been a pretty bumpy ride for some folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even want to get into the memory issues that most motherboards had early on.


i see, well it isnt a very good idea for an SSD to get into sleep mode anyway, due the huge amount of bites it has to write away with everytime sleep, so that should be disabled, besides giving garbage collection (for RIAD modes) the chance to do its work in idle time (and TRIM for non RAID's). Also, prefetch/superfetch, pagefile (if enough RAM onboard), search indexing, defrag, sys restore: ALL disable; just automate one or two daily system images with backup on an external HD and you're safe, btw enable write caching and turn off write cache buffer flushing, and live a happy/speedy SSD life *wink*


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R o x;13806524*
> i see, well it isnt a very good idea for an SSD to get into sleep mode anyway, due the huge amount of bites it has to write away with everytime sleep, so that should be disabled, besides giving garbage collection (for RIAD modes) the chance to do its work in idle time (and TRIM for non RAID's). Also, prefetch/superfetch, pagefile (if enough RAM onboard), search indexing, defrag, sys restore: ALL disable; just automate one or two daily system images with backup on an external HD and you're safe, btw enable write caching and turn off write cache buffer flushing, and live a happy/speedy SSD life *wink*


I absolutely agree with you, but there are many users out there that like the power savings of using sleep/hibernate/hybrid sleep modes. You would be amazed how many people out there still defrag SSD's.









I personally cannot wait for SSD prices to come down even more (dollar per GB) so I can have a nice big game drive. Most folks say that there isn't a noticeable difference between having a game on your SSD or a physical drive, but I _love_ the difference in load times/drawing times in the games I play.


----------



## The Mac

most of the problems with SSDs are sandforce based. most major manufacturers have released firmware updates to mitigate most problems at this point.

Drop outs, poor performance, BSODS, hitching, and temporary Freezes are the most common complaints.

sleep on cougar point is just a mess, even if your using simple hardware the turbo 2.0 and PLL overvolt cause all kinds of issues.


----------



## Infrabasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAF_wit;13801644*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Hot plugging is a feature found in the advanced menu that allows users to remove ssd drives while the PC is powered up....


Hotplug isn't limited to SSDs, it works on any type of SATA drives, mechanical too.


----------



## ____

There's a random "[/LIST]" in the P8P67 Deluxe section.

I've been too lazy to update anything. Still on 12xx BIOS and release drivers.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtranphotography;13800781*
> didnt think a new thread was necessary but i have a concern
> 
> i am on i5-2500k with the Asus P8P67 Pro board.
> 
> Concern is, *when i boot the computer up it will run for 2 seconds..then cuts off then turns back on* and everything runs fine, It started to do this recently.. does anyone else have this problem?


The fix for this behavior on my P67 Sabertooth was to enable "power on by pcie" in the bios power management settings....


----------



## Aznboy1993

Dang good post brother. I really appreciate you staying on top of these updates








I come to this thread often to check for updates


----------



## xandypx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R o x*


which SSDs are you talking about ? the Crucials here work like a dream on the Intel 6G's from day one, lucky me ?

since the Intel sata 3G ports are faulty, i have the cdrom on a Marvel 6G port,
i think i read somewhere it shouldnt work, but thats nonsens.



Have you had any problem with your CD drive on the marvel, as in.. it has a mind of its own? I had a DVD-RW drive attached at one point to the marvel controller. If I opened the disk... it would immediately close itself. You had to be quick to get a disk in. Once in, everything worked fine. Also, it couldn't be used for recording, as the optical drive always showed as busy, even when empty.

Moved by backup HDD to the marvel, and the DVD-RW onto Intel. No more problems with the drive.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrabasse;13808237*
> Hotplug isn't limited to SSDs, it works on any type of SATA drives, mechanical too.


Right, but we were talking about SSD technology, so I left mechanical drives out of the equation.


----------



## DeadlyRampage

Still got problems changed the wires around did the f8 boot way the Haf_wit said. any more input on this .

Did anybody have problems installing the OS??? I am using a asus p9p67 pro. Whenever I try to boot it and install I get this message ""Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key". In the bios both my ssd and optical are showing. dvd drive is first. Why do i get this problem?? I can her it run and you get a green light but nothing. I ran the disk on another machine and it showed it. I also used a external dvd and it noticed it and everything but same problem "Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key.
"

Any ideas. Thanks guys.
__________________


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyRampage;13815596*
> Still got problems changed the wires around did the f8 boot way the Haf_wit said. any more input on this .
> 
> Did anybody have problems installing the OS??? I am using a asus p9p67 pro. Whenever I try to boot it and install I get this message ""Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key". In the bios both my ssd and optical are showing. dvd drive is first. Why do i get this problem?? I can her it run and you get a green light but nothing. I ran the disk on another machine and it showed it. I also used a external dvd and it noticed it and everything but same problem "Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key.
> "
> 
> Any ideas. Thanks guys.
> __________________


If the BIOS sees your optical drive and has it listed as the first device, the only thing I can think of is that it's not liking the data coming from the drive.

I would try this:

A) Switching AHCI/IDE modes. (In advanced menu)
B) Switching the SATA cables. I read somewhere that there can be an issue using the 6G cables on optical drives. I'm skeptical of this, but as I've never looked into the differences between the interfaces, I suppose it could be a possibility.
C) Make sure your optical drive isn't set to slave mode (If it has this feature.)

Did you clear your CMOS? I would also definitely give that a shot. Just be sure you unplug your computer and press the power button first to discharge any stored voltage.

That's about all I can think of off the top of my head. I would definitely create a new thread if it doesn't as you'll likely get more views. (And fresh perspectives.) Hope you get up and running.









Edit: Removed a step that no longer applies.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyRampage;13800954*
> Did anybody have problems installing the OS??? I am using a asus p9p67 pro. Whenever I try to boot it and install I get this message ""Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key". In the bios both my ssd and optical are showing. dvd drive is first. Why do i get this problem?? I can her it run and you get a green light but nothing. I ran the disk on another machine and it showed it. I also used a external dvd and it noticed it and everything but same problem "Reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press a key.
> "
> 
> Any ideas. Thanks guys.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyRampage;13801408*
> Its not installed on the HDD, I am trying to install it on there. Ill try different ports dont know what hot plugging is.
> 
> Yeah with my ram I had to use 1 to post with 2 I just get a black screen. Right now the ram is at 1333mhz I am just going to leave it at that till I get everything installed.
> 
> *I cant even use my system man, im seriously dieing and crying inside*.












Try setting the SSD as first boot device








Then boot the rig with the Windows disk in the drive, *but boot into the bios!*
Now in the bios, click "Boot menu (F8)" and choose CD drive









You now "should boot from the CD drive", and so can install Windows!


----------



## DeadlyRampage

kk going to try this right now. With the cmos I did move the jumper thingy over for 5 secs and move back in the beginning. do you have to do the battery to. Thanks a lot guys for helping me, I really want to use my systemmm


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyRampage;13816944*
> kk going to try this right now. With the cmos I did move the jumper thingy over for 5 secs and move back in the beginning. do you have to do the battery to. Thanks a lot guys for helping me, I really want to use my systemmm


I prefer removing the battery personally so I *know* that the CMOS has been reset. But no, you do not have to do both.


----------



## DeadlyRampage

sooooo I went into the bios tried IDE MODE and it didnt work. 2nd time I did what achieles said and set boot to ssd then reboot to bios and in boot menu click dvd drive didnt work.

When I click reset or reboot and let it boot I can hear the dvd in the optical drive running BUT ITS NOT working. anything else. still havent cleared cmos because i dont know how and kinda scared it would screw stuff up. lol.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyRampage;13817183*
> sooooo I went into the bios tried IDE MODE and it didnt work. 2nd time I did what achieles said and set boot to ssd then reboot to bios and in boot menu click dvd drive didnt work.
> 
> When I click reset or reboot and let it boot I can hear the dvd in the optical drive running BUT ITS NOT working. anything else. still havent cleared cmos because i dont know how and kinda scared it would screw stuff up. lol.


Sorry havnt read through you issues but can i just ask what sata port do you have the dvd drive on?

Not sure if this helps, but iirc the marvell ports only work with data drives and not optical drives.


----------



## juano

You're sure that both your DVD drive is working and that the disk you have in there is bootable right?


----------



## DeadlyRampage

yes disk is bootable. both ssd and dvd drive is connected to the light blue ports.


----------



## R o x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandypx;13813455*
> Have you had any problem with your CD drive on the marvel, as in.. it has a mind of its own? I had a DVD-RW drive attached at one point to the marvel controller. If I opened the disk... it would immediately close itself. You had to be quick to get a disk in. Once in, everything worked fine. Also, it couldn't be used for recording, as the optical drive always showed as busy, even when empty.


... nope, never had any issue with an aggressive LG WH10LS30K Blu-ray tryin' bite of body parts, always works flawless (remaining fingers crossed







), recording, whatever; first thing i did though was flash its firmware, and the Marvel oprom gotto be enabled otherwise its not bootable ...

about my 4x4 Gb RAM: in think i had some small issue with em when i first had the pc here half year ago; what i did was press MEMOK and that solved it (correct 1600 speed), never took em out, although that may well be neccesary at some time in the future becuase its pretty hot/moist here, so the contacts may need (CAREFULL) cleaning


----------



## R o x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;13817231*
> Sorry havnt read through you issues but can i just ask what sata port do you have the dvd drive on?
> 
> Not sure if this helps, but iirc the marvell ports only work with data drives and not optical drives.


LOL im just tellin thats NONSENSE *wink*


----------



## sbin

I'm using p8p67 deluxe with i7 2600k, absolutely stock setting with no overclocking. everything works well, except that I cannot shut down, windows 7 shuts down, but my PC is still in running conditions, eg. all the fans and lights are on. When I put the PC in sleep mode, it's does the same thing. I know windows has shut down properly because the HDD lights are off.

anyone have any suggestions at all? because this is very frustrating as I have to wait for win7 to fully shut down, then hold the power button for 10 secs to turn it off.

thanks!!!!


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyRampage;13817183*
> sooooo I went into the bios tried IDE MODE and it didnt work. 2nd time I did what achieles said and set boot to ssd then reboot to bios and in boot menu click dvd drive didnt work.
> 
> When I click reset or reboot and let it boot I can hear the dvd in the optical drive running BUT ITS NOT working. anything else. still havent cleared cmos because i dont know how and kinda scared it would screw stuff up. lol.


You're not going to break anything by resetting the CMOS, I promise.







I like to buy motherboards with the fancy reset CMOS button on the I/O side since I like to try different settings, and occasionally mess things up to where I need to start fresh.







(It also can't get much worse than not functioning at all.







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbin;13817898*
> I'm using p8p67 deluxe with i7 2600k, absolutely stock setting with no overclocking. everything works well, except that I cannot shut down, windows 7 shuts down, but my PC is still in running conditions, eg. all the fans and lights are on. When I put the PC in sleep mode, it's does the same thing. I know windows has shut down properly because the HDD lights are off.
> 
> anyone have any suggestions at all? because this is very frustrating as I have to wait for win7 to fully shut down, then hold the power button for 10 secs to turn it off.
> 
> thanks!!!!


That sounds like you have a bad switch or your ACPI settings are wonky. Make sure your "button" is set to "power off" or something like that. There's also a feature in windows that puts the computer in standby instead of powering off, but I honestly don't remember how that one works since I always disable all of the sleep/hibernate/stand by features in windows after I build a PC.


----------



## psyside

Hello at Hardforum i find a guide regarding overclocking/settings/BIOS Asus P67 based mobos.

In the past i had Gigabyte mobos and i was always told to disable power saving features(C-states) etc in order to get the most from my Raid0 and SSD performance as well.

But here is what i found now about Asus mobos, (my ME4 is about to arrive in 1 week or so)

Juan_Jose,

*It is NOT advised to make adjustments to Cstates as this can considerably affect hard drive throughput performance ( especially SATA6G SSD or Sandforce 2 based SSD ). It is recommended that all CPU power configuration states be left on their default parameters. 
*

So according to Jose, that means: i can't get a fixed cpu core speed and the speed will drop at 1.6 during idle, light surfing etc, im one of those guys who like perma maximum performance fixed cpu clock speed, without jumping ferq etc, is this possible to achieve with C-sates on?









Keep in mind that the part of the post i copy from the Hardforum guide is old, *(01-18)* and i was asking my self is that* fixed* by now? can i disable the C-states without losing HDD/SSD performance, using recent BIOS versions? thanks!


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DeadlyRampage*


sooooo I went into the bios tried IDE MODE and it didnt work. 2nd time I did what achieles said and set boot to ssd then reboot to bios and in boot menu click dvd drive didnt work.

When I click reset or reboot and let it boot I can hear the dvd in the optical drive running BUT ITS NOT working. anything else. still havent cleared cmos because i dont know how and kinda scared it would screw stuff up. lol.


Have you tried to install Windows7 from a USB thumb drive yet


----------



## The Mac

change your minimum processor power state to 100% in the control panel/power management


----------



## The Mac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


Hello at Hardforum i find a guide regarding overclocking/settings/BIOS Asus P67 based mobos.

So according to Jose, that means: i can't get a fixed cpu core speed and the speed will drop at 1.6 during idle, light surfing etc, im one of those guys who like perma maximum performance fixed cpu clock speed, without jumping ferq etc, is this possible to achieve with C-sates on?









Keep in mind that the part of the post i copy from the Hardforum guide is old, *(01-18)* and i was asking my self is that* fixed* by now? can i disable the C-states without losing HDD/SSD performance, using recent BIOS versions? thanks!


change your minimum processor power state to 100% in the control panel/power management


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mac*


change your minimum processor power state to 100% in the control panel/power management


Thanks! never thought about that, lol!


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Quote:



06/10/2011 06:18:00 OUT FOR DELIVERY_

_
_
_
_
__
Yay! My P8P67-M is coming today. Excited for my first Intel build in 10+ years._


----------



## lysyn

Rapid Storage Technology drivers 10.5.1.1001

http://www.station-drivers.com/telec...ivers.com).exe


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac;13820441*
> change your minimum processor power state to 100% in the control panel/power management


One more thing, does leaving C states enabled (on Sandy) makes oc instabillity issues or any problems during oc, like on X58....or even (maybe higher voltages needed) to achieve stability?

Is it ok to leave them on and just put 100% as minimum in processor power plan settings, like you told me? would this limit my chip oc potential in any way?

thanks!


----------



## juano

Not according to Asus.

"It is recommended that all CPU power configuration states be left on their default parameters. Overclocking tests have shown internally no increase in multiplier scaling when adjusting these values. * under special cases with high multi capable CPUs and synthetic high load applications ( Linx, Prime, Occt ) it may required C states to be disabled. This has generally only been confirmed for some 51-54 multi capable CPU's."


----------



## psyside

Ok so C-states are on, tbh i hate them









Edit: What temps are you getting at 4.8 with D14?


----------



## The Mac

it will screw with your SSDs/Intel RST if you turn them off


----------



## psyside

Ye, thanks bro.


----------



## phaseshift

hmm should I update my Bios to 1202, I'm at 1103 right now?


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;13817270*
> You're sure that both your DVD drive is working and that the disk you have in there is bootable right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyRampage;13817353*
> yes disk is bootable. both ssd and dvd drive is connected to the light blue ports.


You may want to double check for sure in another computer. last time I heard of this same problem in another post in this forum, the OP found that the Win7 install disk was NOT bootable.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandypx;13825430*
> You may want to double check for sure in another computer. last time I heard of this same problem in another post in this forum, the OP found that the Win7 install disk was NOT bootable.


I am under the impression that _all_ windows distribution discs are bootable. Or are you implying that this would be an .iso from a different source? (Not accusing anyone of anything, just never heard of that before.







)


----------



## The Mac

ive seen legit windows disks that had corrupted boot sectors. poor qc or careless handing. Take your pick.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Finally am up and running on my system. Got an open box deal on this board, came with everything except the I/O shield of course. Can you order those sepeartely?


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wildcard36qs;13836055*
> Finally am up and running on my system. Got an open box deal on this board, came with everything except the I/O shield of course. Can you order those sepeartely?


Best chance of finding out would be to contact Asus directly. If you wanted to make sure to get one while maybe being slightly unethical you could say your's didn't come with one without mentioning it was open box, or just say you thought it would come with one and see what they can do for you. I would imagine they would work with you, I/O shields can't be too expensive for Asus.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac;13820983*
> it will screw with your SSDs/Intel RST if you turn them off


I turned them off and my read/write speeds are exactly the same and no errors reported by RST.


----------



## EaglePC

2 questions

will it be best to use asus drivers instead of intels , this has been long unanswered ...

can we have the z68 boards added on here









thanks


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *EaglePC*


2 questions

will it be best to use asus drivers instead of intels , this has been long unanswered ...

can we have the z68 boards added on here









thanks


Asus drivers are normally out-of-date unless the driver version is the same.

I was actually thinking about making another thread but I guess I could add them here. What do you guys think?


----------



## fatmario

i say add them in this thread.


----------



## grunion

Has there ever been an official response regarding the offset voltage bug?
How about a fix?


----------



## tubers

Anyone here who actually tried VIRTU on their Z68 boards?

I have a few questions if ever


----------



## juano

I like how everything's coming along, I find myself checking this much more often due to the update history. If the update history starts getting too long then you could always throw another show/hide spoiler tag in there inside of the current one for all but like the most recent months updates or something. I also see no reason why Z68 shouldn't be in here.


----------



## lysyn

Asus SABERTOOTH P67 bios 1801:

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/SABERTOOTH_P67/SABERTOOTH-P67-ASUS-1801.zip


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;13851258*
> Asus drivers are normally out-of-date unless the driver version is the same.
> 
> I was actually thinking about making another thread but I guess I could add them here. What do you guys think?


I think this thread should just have the P67 boards. IMHO you should make a new one for the Z68 boards.

~ Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk ~


----------



## SugarySnack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers;13851898*
> Anyone here who actually tried VIRTU on their Z68 boards?
> 
> I have a few questions if ever


I have the same board as you, so if you want me to test anything out just give me a PM







.


----------



## Oblivion77

How do I update the SATA drivers on a P8Z68-V Pro, do these come on the mobo CD? What are they called? Thanks.


----------



## juano

Hey SimpleTech once you finish adding the Z68 boards make sure to put them behind the P67 boards, let's not forget who came first here.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oblivion77*


How do I update the SATA drivers on a P8Z68-V Pro, do these come on the mobo CD? What are they called? Thanks.


Should be the same for the P8P67 Pro. I'll have it finished soon.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


Hey SimpleTech once you finish adding the Z68 boards make sure to put them behind the P67 boards, let's not forget who came first here.




















Though I may follow Sheyster's advice and make another thread. The OP is getting way to convoluted. That is unless an admin can force a post underneath mine.


----------



## juano

Yea it might be best to have their own thread, but admin forcing a second post for OP would be good too. I just think that 90% of the user tidbits of info that are in this thread will apply to Z68 too, and would hate to force Z68 owners to have to start from square one.


----------



## R o x

... my godh i see they're canceling last BIOS 1702 and RST 10.5.1.1002 while it's all fluent here ... i really start wondering what am i doing right what others dont, a P8P67 duluxe board is a P8P67 deluxe board, no ?, they all should be / behave the same, or am i missing something ? ... i AM though on a strict regime when it comes to drivers/software installation (order!!) and only AFTER that connect to internet and let Windows update do its work ... maybe thats it LOL


----------



## The Mac

1702 is not canceled for deluxe, only sabertoth...some issues with RST oprom...

im using it, its fine..


----------



## Thogar

Any reason why after updating to 1606 on my PRO my sound is literally sounding like 32kbps on the internal sound card?
It's also slightly distorted, voices in games, music, to youtube videos, it's just horrible audio quality, don't know if its win 7 or not (tried another installation too).
I have tried another sound card and it's not affected at all, guess i will have to use it, but i still want to know whats going on.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thogar;13864624*
> Any reason why after updating to 1606 on my PRO my sound is literally sounding like 32kbps on the internal sound card?
> It's also slightly distorted, voices in games, music, to youtube videos, it's just horrible audio quality, don't know if its win 7 or not (tried another installation too).
> I have tried another sound card and it's not affected at all, guess i will have to use it, but i still want to know whats going on.


Check the BIOS and make sure Realtek Audio is set to HD and not AC'97.


----------



## Thogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;13864651*
> Check the BIOS and make sure Realtek Audio is set to HD and not AC'97.


It already is HD, and i enabled it again just to make sure, booted into windows and still very low quality sound with mild distortion


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thogar;13864881*
> It already is HD, and i enabled it again just to make sure, booted into windows and still very low quality sound with mild distortion


Have you tried a complete uninstallation, and then reinstalling the audio drivers AFTER the BIOS update? One really shouldn't have anything to do with the other (the audio driver is a windows driver), but who knows.


----------



## The Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;13864651*
> Check the BIOS and make sure Realtek Audio is set to HD and not AC'97.


unfortunately, this only effects the header for the front panel connection. (AC'97 or HD)

this sounds like a driver issue.

also check the realtec panel software and make sure something funky isnt set in their like a super low bit rate, or wrong speaker configuration.

I know this might sound like a stupid question, but have you checked that you have the correct plugs in use? perhaps updating the bios hosed the autodetection. try unpugging/replugging your connection to force redtection.


----------



## Thogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandypx;13867296*
> Have you tried a complete uninstallation, and then reinstalling the audio drivers AFTER the BIOS update? One really shouldn't have anything to do with the other (the audio driver is a windows driver), but who knows.


even on a whole new installation, same problem occurs, even drivers from asus's site and realtek makes no difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac;13867388*
> unfortunately, this only effects the header for the front panel connection. (AC'97 or HD)
> 
> this sounds like a driver issue.
> 
> also check the realtec panel software and make sure something funky isnt set in their like a super low bit rate, or wrong speaker configuration.
> 
> I know this might sound like a stupid question, but have you checked that you have the correct plugs in use? perhaps updating the bios hosed the autodetection. try unpugging/replugging your connection to force redtection.


Already checked the software and nothing is odd, i've unplugged the jack a few times over and over, and it knows that its the speaker output (green, bottom middle).
Also even the front headphone port sounds cheap.
However when playing games, it doesn't seem to really be noticeable, mainly game menu sounds (gta iv for example).


----------



## The Mac

hmm...maybe a blown codec chip.

can you downgrade the bios and see if it clears up?

btw, why do u have that crummy 8800GTS in a SB rig?

lol


----------



## Thogar

I tried to flash back to the 1305 bios, but it wouldnt let me as it said it's too old or something like that.


----------



## The Mac

do a search on hardocp's forums, some people have figured out a way to back-flash. Offically, only the deluxe supports it.

http://hardforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=80

also, check to make sure the HDMI audio is disabled for the 8800 in the device manager.


----------



## lagittaja

Anyone with Asus P8P67-M Pro B3 and 2500K/2600K?
How far can you overclock with that mobo and cpu combination?
I know it depends on the chip itself but I am wondering if that mATX board is somehow limited in achieving that high overclocks?
I have that mobo and my target is 5Ghz+ with my 2500K









Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lagittaja;13879292*
> Anyone with Asus P8P67-M Pro B3 and 2500K/2600K?
> How far can you overclock with that mobo and cpu combination?
> I know it depends on the chip itself but I am wondering if that mATX board is somehow limited in achieving that high overclocks?
> I have that mobo and my target is 5Ghz+ with my 2500K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


It should be able to overclock nearly/Just as good as the rest of the P8P67 series.

Only little catch is that the P8P67-M only has Offset Vcore adjustment, and not manual Vcore. But that should be no problem, as you can disable C3/C6 states when using Offset and high overclocks.


----------



## lysyn

P8P67-DELUXE bios 1703

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8P67_DELUXE/P8P67-DELUXE-ASUS-1703.zip


----------



## lagittaja

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


It should be able to overclock nearly/Just as good as the rest of the P8P67 series.

Only little catch is that the P8P67-M only has Offset Vcore adjustment, and not manual Vcore. But that should be no problem, as you can disable C3/C6 states when using Offset and high overclocks.


I have -M Pro
And I prefer to use atv.
Btw, how to fix vdroop? Does Llc help?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## xandypx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thogar*


even on a whole new installation, same problem occurs, even drivers from asus's site and realtek makes no difference.

Already checked the software and nothing is odd, i've unplugged the jack a few times over and over, and it knows that its the speaker output (green, bottom middle).
Also even the front headphone port sounds cheap.
However when playing games, it doesn't seem to really be noticeable, mainly game menu sounds (gta iv for example).


You may want to go into the windows volume control software, rather than just the realtek. maybe something is amiss there?

To do this, select the volume icon for windows on your task bar. Right click, and select "playback devices". Highlight the speakers, and select either the "configure" button (if you are sure they are configured properly, you can skip this), or the "properties" button. Go through the tabs, and make sure the settings are as you prefer, volume, levels, tone, bitrate etc... The settings in here, are not always the same as what you have configured in Realtek, but they should be. Win7 is notorious for taking control of drivers when you would think that the drivers are being controlled by their own software, later to find out windows actually took control without your knowledge.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lagittaja*


I have -M Pro
And I prefer to use atv.
Btw, how to fix vdroop? Does Llc help?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


Yes, that's excactly what LLC does.


----------



## lagittaja

Thanks.
Will be doing some oc'ing when I get back from doing a roof renovation for my friend

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## R o x

... not quite sure of the chipset Intel INF Driver 9.2.3.1016 is correct, as it seems targetted for Xeon Processor E5 Product Family/Core i7, and Intel C600/X79 series

9.2.0.1030 is latest for 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family, 2nd generation Intel Core processor family ... thats us *wink*


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R o x;13881454*
> ... not quite sure of the chipset Intel INF Driver 9.2.3.1016 is correct, as it seems targetted for Xeon Processor E5 Product Family/Core i7, and Intel C600/X79 series
> 
> 9.2.0.1030 is latest for 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family, 2nd generation Intel Core processor family ... thats us *wink*


True, but you never know. It could always "fix" something.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

About to try the 1703 bios for deluxe


----------



## Captzee

I just fired up a deluxe this morning before work.Everything looked good so I installed win7/64.No problems at all(single Crusial C300 ssd on the intel controller, AHCI mode).

So now I'm at work and grabbing all the latest drivers via the first page links of this post,(thanks for the 1 stop shopping).

I'm abit confused regarding the Intel Rapid Storage Tech 1027 driver.
Is this required only for RAID arrays,or is it needed for a single ssd or HDD also?

On the intel page off the link there's a user guide for this driver that talks about the HDD or SSD being used as a cache. Not something I'd like implemented on a SSD I think.

Can someone explain/straighten me out?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Captzee*


I'm abit confused regarding the Intel Rapid Storage Tech 1027 driver.
Is this required only for RAID arrays,or is it needed for a single ssd or HDD also?

On the intel page off the link there's a user guide for this driver that talks about the HDD or SSD being used as a cache. Not something I'd like implemented on a SSD I think.

Can someone explain/straighten me out?


What you're reading is about Z68, some info can be found here.

Since you're using a SSD, I would recommend installing it as it can help with TRIM and some other benefit that I can't think at the top of my head. It's not required by any means but highly recommended.


----------



## HAF_wit

Just wanted to comment on the 1703 BIOS for the Deluxe. I don't know what they did, but WOW - everything feels much faster with this revision. I wonder if they got SSD's to finally play nice with RST.


----------



## The Mac

which revision did u uprgrade from? did you try 1702?


----------



## psyside

Anyone care to share C300 (best would be 128GB) results with ME4 on AS-SSD?


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;13892772*
> Anyone care to share C300 (best would be 128GB) results with ME4 on AS-SSD?


You sure you got the right thread?


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hometoast;13893805*
> You sure you got the right thread?


Well its a bit offtopic but it still apply to this thread, i read few posts about ME4 having some issues with SSDs and i want to get a general idea how will my C300 perform, with recent BIOS versions.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac;13892651*
> which revision did u uprgrade from? did you try 1702?


I went from 1606 to 1703. I didn't flash to 1702 even though I've had it on my thumbdrive forever.









(It's possible that 1702 has the change in it as well, I just noticed a huge change in throughput coming from 1606.)


----------



## The Mac

I did notice i got a much more stable overclock at 4.5 and auto voltage with pll disabled with 1702, so perhaps not much change with 1703.

FAH (v7, with SMP core and new beta GPU cores for ATI simultaniously) would blue screen with 00000124 periodically on 1606 even though my wall isnt till 49. rock solid now with 1702.

Im afraid to mess with it.

lol

its idling at 1.04, i suppose i could try offset -0.04 and see what happens.


----------



## Butter on Toast

BIOS 1808 for the sabertooth, good/bad?


----------



## Thogar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandypx;13881051*
> You may want to go into the windows volume control software, rather than just the realtek. maybe something is amiss there?
> 
> To do this, select the volume icon for windows on your task bar. Right click, and select "playback devices". Highlight the speakers, and select either the "configure" button (if you are sure they are configured properly, you can skip this), or the "properties" button. Go through the tabs, and make sure the settings are as you prefer, volume, levels, tone, bitrate etc... The settings in here, are not always the same as what you have configured in Realtek, but they should be. Win7 is notorious for taking control of drivers when you would think that the drivers are being controlled by their own software, later to find out windows actually took control without your knowledge.


Already tried that, everything is correct, when i click the "test" button i can really hear the slight distortion and low quality-ness.


----------



## R o x

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


Well its a bit offtopic but it still apply to this thread, i read few posts about ME4 having some issues with SSDs and i want to get a general idea how will my C300 perform, with recent BIOS versions.


ive no idea what you mean with ME4 ... but i can say P8P67 deluxe with 2x C300 on the Intel 6G's is a good couple


----------



## juano

ME4= Maximus Extreme IV


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R o x;13901833*
> ive no idea what you mean with ME4 ... but i can say P8P67 deluxe with 2x C300 on the Intel 6G's is a good couple


Impressive results, only the 4K read are bit low, other segments are screaming


----------



## Infrabasse

UPS picked up my B2 board 20 mins ago. Any idea how long the B3 replacement will take to reach me?
I'm in Ireland. Although I asked, they never got back to me regarding cross shipment.


----------



## lysyn

Hello. I bought a mouse SteelSeries Xai and the bios does not see herat all. I P8P67 DELUXE motherboard. When you start Windows 7 64-bit cursor moves only after 10-1 5 seconds. Firmware1.4.2.


----------



## Infrabasse

I get that too sometimes with my Roccat, it's so annoying. Doesn't happen all the time though.
Even my keyboard (logitech illuminated) sometimes takes time to get picked up.


----------



## Telstar

For one year I have the same mouse issue on my X48 rampage, which before DIDNT DO. Even rarely it bugs the keyboard (ps/2).
This is seriously making me go against asus for the SB upgrade.


----------



## The Mac

there is no accounting for every device in the world. Every manufacture makes their own choices with regards to how they implement things.

The bottom line is, when you turn on your computer, the USB stack has to initialize. If your device decides to take its time reporting in, it doesn't get initialized properly until the OS decides to double check.

You can blame the device manufacture for crappy implementation, or the MoBo maker for not waiting long enough for initialization.

In the latter, people would probobly complain that post takes too long.

lol


----------



## Telstar

then why it never happened the first 3 years?
And the ps/2 keyboard?

Nah, i smell poor QC from Asus part.


----------



## The Mac

could be.


----------



## wermad

I'm having the sleep mode issue. getting debug EA or E1 for any oc, even the mild ones, when I try to wake from sleep. I've tried disabling pll overvoltage, c-states, and I updated to latest bios. This happens when I'm away from my computer, more than an hour, and try to wake it. Clearing the cmos is now the only thing that gets it going again. If I just straight shutdown, I can boot back to the os. My mb is only 2 weeks only and I'm wanting to know if I should rma it?


----------



## HAF_wit

I have completely removed the ability to sleep/hibernate/hybrid sleep from my computer and have had zero issues. I admit it's not "green" of me, but I like my computer functioning properly until Intel fixes this pll override issue with sleep. (It's a chipset issue wermad.)

If you *must* have sleep, I do believe there's a pretty big thread on possible resolutions over at [H]. Good luck!


----------



## The Mac

i just turned my sleep back on (i was folding 24/7) and now it works perfectly.

before it was black screening.

only thing thats really changed is bios (1702) and newest drivers.

i have to wonder if any of this is graphics card related. i turned it back on after putting on the latest catalyst drivers (11.6).

for anyone wishing to try, here another hotfix found by Raja over at [H] forums. let us know if it helps.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2410477


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAF_wit;13944088*
> I have completely removed the ability to sleep/hibernate/hybrid sleep from my computer and have had zero issues. I admit it's not "green" of me, but I like my computer functioning properly until Intel fixes this pll override issue with sleep. (It's a chipset issue wermad.)
> 
> If you *must* have sleep, I do believe there's a pretty big thread on possible resolutions over at [H]. Good luck!


Thanks, I did try all the suggestions on a few threads at the [H]ard forums. I'll just resort to shutdown for now since I have an ssd and boot up is not that bad







. Thanks again, +1


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad;13944938*
> Thanks, I did try all the suggestions on a few threads at the [H]ard forums. I'll just resort to shutdown for now since I have an ssd and boot up is not that bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks again, +1


No problem! Let us know if you find anything regarding a fix, or if what The Mac suggests works for you.


----------



## billythekid2012

Hi guys i just installed the new asus suite 2 from the deluxe download page.
But realtemp and the asus app shows different temps what one show the true
temps.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billythekid2012;13967341*
> Hi guys i just installed the new asus suite 2 from the deluxe download page.
> But realtemp and the asus app shows different temps what one show the true
> temps.


Both









One is showing the CPU core temps.
And the other is showing the CPU temp









We go by the core temperatures


----------



## billythekid2012

both what do you mean the cpu temps are different by 8c


----------



## juano

I believe he means the actual cores on the die of the CPU and the CPU socket area which would technically be motherboard, I could be wrong though.


----------



## billythekid2012

ok i understand so go by realtemp.
thanks


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billythekid2012;13967542*
> ok i understand so go by realtemp.
> thanks


yep


----------



## The Mac

Per Asus, AI suite and real temp could interfere with each other making both wrong.

Asus ONLY recommends AIDA64 to run simultaneously.


----------



## juano

^This is true as far as I know, but atleast in my experience running AI suite and HWmonitor you can tell what is a misread and when it's reporting correctly, when mine misreads it will say my motherboard is at -100C or something.


----------



## crazykiddo

Hi, I just checked asus website and the newest bios is 1606 for p8p67 pro but here listed Version 1704? Which one is newer? Thanks


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazykiddo;13971156*
> Hi, I just checked asus website and the newest bios is 1606 for p8p67 pro but here listed Version 1704? Which one is newer? Thanks


Judging by the number I would say the 1704 is newer. Also the 1606 was just bet iirc. Downloaded and going to update now, will report back


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crazykiddo*


Hi, I just checked asus website and the newest bios is 1606 for p8p67 pro but here listed Version 1704? Which one is newer? Thanks


The drivers listed on the first page are generally newer than the ones on the official Asus page. (Usually beta versions) I've been using them for awhile now and definitely am pleased with the latest release for the Deluxe.


----------



## crazykiddo

Updated.. I having some problem with my p8p67 pro, OC to 4.5GHz 1.35v but it took about 2 minutes to boot in windows 7, really slow







And when I start CPUz core speed only show 1600.02 something.. ???


----------



## munaim1

Woops sorry for the late update, yep everything working fine here with 1704.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *crazykiddo*


Updated.. I having some problem with my p8p67 pro, OC to 4.5GHz 1.35v but it took about 2 minutes to boot in windows 7, really slow







And when I start CPUz core speed only show 1600.02 something.. ???


That's probably because you had it at stock and you just did a bios update lol, im sure once you rstart the rig a couple times then it will be fine. CPU downclocking means that you have intelspeedstep turned on, which is completely fine. When you need the extra speed your overclock will kick in and when you don't well it will stay at 1600mhz which is good for overall temps and helps preserve the longevity of your cpu







So I recommend leaving it enabled.


----------



## HAF_wit

Pretty much what Munaim1 said. Whenever you flash your BIOS, it resets your settings. EIST is one of these that is on by default. It's annoying, but you should honestly be flashing after setting to defaults.


----------



## crazykiddo

yeah, I disable that and it show 4500 now, but anyone has problem with booting time? I got this mobo open box so maybe something defective... it took 2-3 minutes to get to the desktop screen. and about 1-2 minutes when shut down


----------



## HAF_wit

You probably have all of the OPROMs enabled again which (default) adds a considerable amount of time to booting up. You can disable them in the advanced section of the BIOS. While you're there, you can also check to see what your boot order is. Default makes mine all wonky, so I have made it a habit to restore my boot order back to ssd/network/DVD/etc.

Also, were you using AHCI or IDE mode? AHCI is enabled by default, so if you were using IDE, it's going to take awhile for windows to move drivers around. Some people can't even boot into windows if they aren't setup for AHCI.

Good luck!


----------



## juano

The long wait time makes me think it could be something like a bad OS install or possibly HDD issues, but I'm not really sure. It shouldn't be OPROMs though if shutdown is slow.


----------



## crazykiddo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAF_wit*


You probably have all of the OPROMs enabled again which (default) adds a considerable amount of time to booting up. You can disable them in the advanced section of the BIOS. While you're there, you can also check to see what your boot order is. Default makes mine all wonky, so I have made it a habit to restore my boot order back to ssd/network/DVD/etc.

Also, were you using AHCI or IDE mode? AHCI is enabled by default, so if you were using IDE, it's going to take awhile for windows to move drivers around. Some people can't even boot into windows if they aren't setup for AHCI.

Good luck!










Sorry but can you make it a little detail, I'm new with custom build








Under boot option, there are:
Boot numlock state [on]
full screen logo [enable]
wait for f1 [enable]
option rom messages [force bios]
setup mode [ez mode]
Boot option #1 (my hdd)

which option should I change, also how do I know if I using IDE or AHCI.


----------



## crazykiddo

Ops
I got blue screen error...
STOP: C000021a {Fatal System Error}
.....

I just went to bios then out without save any setting.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazykiddo;13972586*
> Sorry but can you make it a little detail, I'm new with custom build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under boot option, there are:
> Boot numlock state [on]
> full screen logo [enable]
> wait for f1 [enable]
> option rom messages [force bios]
> setup mode [ez mode]
> Boot option #1 (my hdd)
> 
> which option should I change, also how do I know if I using IDE or AHCI.


Okay, hopefully these pics help explain somewhat.









*Please note: I hid the pictures, so you will need to click on the spoilers to show them. I don't want to tick off others by having a wall-of-pictures in the middle of this thread.







*

First you will need to enter into Advanced Mode which can be done by clicking on the "Exit/Advanced Mode" button at the top right. You should get this


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














to pop up.

Select Advanced, and you should be greeted by a new menu.

Next, you will want to go to the "Advanced" tab. It looks like this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














If you had AHCI originally, leave it alone. If you don't know what you had, leave it alone.







It is also recommended to switch all of the SATA ports to Hot Plug "enabled" to prevent any issues with your harddrive. (If you ever need to go back a screen, right mouse clicking will do this.)

With regards to your boot order, you will next click on the "Boot" tab and then will be able to select the order as seen below. Obviously the names of your drives will be different, but it should be fairly obvious which devices are what. For instance, my SSD is the Corsair which I have set as #1 followed by ATAPI which is my DVD drive.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














If you see any devices missing from the order dropdown, you need to make them a priority under the "CD/DVD Drive or Hard Drive BBS Prioritization" menus.

The Ai Tweaker page is where you will be doing your overclocking. I strongly recommend using the guide found here if you are not comfortable doing it manually. It will look like this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















As far as EIST and C states go, Asus recommends leaving them on as they will save you some money on your power bills and help provide stability with the C states. This can be found under the "Advanced" screen as well, under CPU Config. The menu looks like this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Last, but not least, those pesky OPROM messages that help make booting take forever. These too are found in "Advanced" and can be safely disabled. The menu screen looks like this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Hope this helps!









Edit: Is C000021a the stop code? Should say something like xC000000002a if so.


----------



## Telstar

WOW, nice post HAF (+rep). This will surely help me when i get the board


----------



## HAF_wit

My pleasure.


----------



## The Mac

when u say 2 minutes to boot, do u mean from power-on? or from "starting windows"?

ive noticed on win 7 boot takes significantly longer after a bad shutdown. perhaps your shutdown is crapping out.

also, make sure you set ur drives to hot-swap.


----------



## crazykiddo

Thanks HAF +rep

I'd followed exactly your guide but still, when booting looks like it stuck at Windows 7 logo for about 2 minutes...








I don't have SSD but I am using WD black 7200 64mb 6GB sata (not bad hdd in my opinion)


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazykiddo;13984714*
> Thanks HAF +rep
> 
> I'd followed exactly your guide but still, when booting looks like it stuck at Windows 7 logo for about 2 minutes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have SSD but I am using WD black 7200 64mb 6GB sata (not bad hdd in my opinion)


Likely a driver causing that slowdown.

See if it behaves the same when booting in safemode.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazykiddo;13984714*
> Thanks HAF +rep
> 
> I'd followed exactly your guide but still, when booting looks like it stuck at Windows 7 logo for about 2 minutes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have SSD but I am using WD black 7200 64mb 6GB sata (not bad hdd in my opinion)


Try unplug all the usb include keyboard and mouse then start the system and see if it still stuck on logo for 2 mins.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02;13984833*
> Try unplug all the usb include keyboard and mouse then start the system and see if it still stuck on logo for 2 mins.


oooh good one.

My mp3 player did that to me.


----------



## crazykiddo

tried unplugged everything but the boot time is 3 minutes, over 2 minutes at 7 logo..


----------



## Infrabasse

any superfluous hard drives ?


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazykiddo;13985329*
> tried unplugged everything but the boot time is 3 minutes, over 2 minutes at 7 logo..


What about safemode, drivers can cause hangs like that.


----------



## crazykiddo

yess, safemode took long as well.
The system working fine so far, just the boot time problem. tested with asus diagnostics and all passed.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazykiddo;13986533*
> yess, safemode took long as well.
> The system working fine so far, just the boot time problem. tested with asus diagnostics and all passed.


Reset the bios to defaults and test.

Sounds like it might be hdd problem.
Have you ran any hdd diagnostics?


----------



## The Mac

Deff sounds like a driver issue. do u have RST installed?


----------



## kidwolf909

Hello all,

Just installed my P8P67 PRO last night and noted that the current BIOS is 1502.

I was only able to play around with it for about 20 minutes, but everything seems to be functioning as normal... no dual-POST, etc.

So I'm wondering, should I update the BIOS to 17xx anyway since it has a pretty significant change log?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## The Mac

@krazykiddo

Go into the bios and verify that all the SATA ports are set for hot-plug enabled FOR EVERY PORT.

per Asus, Turning off hot plug disables certain AHCI functions which some drives require and can cause issues including long boot times and random OS freezes.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kidwolf909*


Hello all,

Just installed my P8P67 PRO last night and noted that the current BIOS is 1502.

I was only able to play around with it for about 20 minutes, but everything seems to be functioning as normal... no dual-POST, etc.

So I'm wondering, should I update the BIOS to 17xx anyway since it has a pretty significant change log?

Thanks in advance!


Unless you're like me and need the "latest and greatest", I wouldn't flash unless:

a) Having a BIOS related problem.
b) See something in the changelog that you feel would improve your computing experience.

I see you have an SSD, which in my opinion has received a nice throughput increase in the 17xx bios versions. (Granted, this is for the deluxe, so I do not know if the Evo would benefit from this as well.)

@Krazykiddo: Definitely double check those hot plug states as The Mac suggested. It can make a difference.


----------



## kami2k

Hi,
I have sata segate 1tb hd, when i put it into marvel sata the system detect the hd, but keep on restarting into an endless loop, in all the other sata ports the system just freeze at main screen where asus logo came, and nothing happains.

any ideas how to fix it?

thx
Kami


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kami2k*


Hi,
I have sata segate 1tb hd, when i put it into marvel sata the system detect the hd, but keep on restarting into an endless loop, in all the other sata ports the system just freeze at main screen where asus logo came, and nothing happains.

any ideas how to fix it?

thx
Kami


Can you please click on the "User CP" button at the top of your screen and then enter in your system specs so we know what we're dealing with? It makes it much easier to troubleshoot that way.









Offhand, I would suggest:
A) Unplugging your PSU from the wall and resetting your CMOS by either removing the battery, moving the jumper, or if your motherboard has a clear CMOS button - holding that down for 5 seconds.

B) Removing all but one stick of RAM and trying again. (If the MemOK button is flashing, hold it down and allow the motherboard to reboot with the settings it sees as compatible.)

C) Make sure your 4/8 pin ATX cable is plugged in at the top of the motherboard. Usually if you forget this, it won't boot - but I have seen a few cases where it did, just not for very long.

D) Make sure all of your connections are nice and secure. If you have a loose power connection to your HDD, it could be powered up as the system starts, but wiggle loose once it spins up as the BIOS tries to read it. This could cause the BIOS to freeze up as well.

Good luck!


----------



## skwannabe

I tried to OC with the UEFI software and after my pc went to sleep, I wasn't able to turn it on. Clearing the cmos didn't help until I press the button where it would boot with safe ram settings. Whats wrong with the UEFI's software OC? I thought they fixed this. What do I need to know for the next time I try to OC?


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skwannabe;14008364*
> I tried to OC with the UEFI software and after my pc went to sleep, I wasn't able to turn it on. Clearing the cmos didn't help until I press the button where it would boot with safe ram settings. Whats wrong with the UEFI's software OC? I thought they fixed this. What do I need to know for the next time I try to OC?


Sleep and the P67 platform don't play nice. I would try updating to the latest BIOS on the first page of this thread for starters. You really should overclock manually anyway - AI Tune uses some pretty crazy voltages.









(The Mac has indicated that the new BIOS has allowed him to use sleep without issue, as I don't use sleep personally I can't confirm/deny this.)


----------



## The Mac

make sure that pll overvotage is set to disable, or you will never get sleep working.

unless your OC is over 45x, u dont need it anyway.


----------



## kami2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAF_wit;13993157*
> Can you please click on the "User CP" button at the top of your screen and then enter in your system specs so we know what we're dealing with? It makes it much easier to troubleshoot that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Offhand, I would suggest:
> A) Unplugging your PSU from the wall and resetting your CMOS by either removing the battery, moving the jumper, or if your motherboard has a clear CMOS button - holding that down for 5 seconds.
> 
> B) Removing all but one stick of RAM and trying again. (If the MemOK button is flashing, hold it down and allow the motherboard to reboot with the settings it sees as compatible.)
> 
> C) Make sure your 4/8 pin ATX cable is plugged in at the top of the motherboard. Usually if you forget this, it won't boot - but I have seen a few cases where it did, just not for very long.
> 
> D) Make sure all of your connections are nice and secure. If you have a loose power connection to your HDD, it could be powered up as the system starts, but wiggle loose once it spins up as the BIOS tries to read it. This could cause the BIOS to freeze up as well.
> 
> Good luck!


thx for reply, well, i have tried two other hd'z and they are working fine, only problem with this seagate 1tb sata.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kami2k;14018877*
> thx for reply, well, i have tried two other hd'z and they are working fine, only problem with this seagate 1tb sata.


Strange, have you updated the BIOS?


----------



## McLaren_F1

@grunion, can you post your Asus P8P67 Pro bios template?


----------



## kami2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAF_wit;14018963*
> Strange, have you updated the BIOS?


ya its updated to latest


----------



## viperxbr

***Warning for those with Sabertooth P67 MB's.***

Do not install chipset ver. 9.2.3.1016. Either incorrect drivers for our MB or not yet ready for prime time. Had many BSOD's, all with different error codes after installing this update. Could not start any stability tests (Prime95 v266) without a BSOD. Also messed up the MB temperature sensors, portraying false readings.

After re-installing the previous version, 9.2.0.1015, system was back to normal. Ran Prime95 for 4hrs without any issues and the temp sensors were working properly.

This is just a warning.

Cheers,
Todd.


----------



## McLaren_F1




----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperxbr;14021339*
> ***Warning for those with Sabertooth P67 MB's.***
> 
> Do not install chipset ver. 9.2.3.1016. Either incorrect drivers for our MB or not yet ready for prime time. Had many BSOD's, all with different error codes after installing this update. Could not start any stability tests (Prime95 v266) without a BSOD. Also messed up the MB temperature sensors, portraying false readings.
> 
> After re-installing the previous version, 9.2.0.1015, system was back to normal. Ran Prime95 for 4hrs without any issues and the temp sensors were working properly.
> 
> This is just a warning.
> 
> Cheers,
> Todd.


I knew there was a reason, I didn't install them drivers

I only installed the lastest bios.


----------



## The Mac

chipset drivers are not drivers. they are inf files. Its just a list of devices and CSIDs that belong with the chipset, NOT drivers. The drivers are handled by the exe packages.

unless you forced a version you shouldn't have, the installer knows, and will ONLY install the correct version for your chipset.

in the case of P67 b3 with current bios' its 9.2.0.1016. (prior to b3 is 1015)

it should NEVER be anything else, as anything else is for a different chipset.

some people have tried to force a newer version, and the behvior that was indicated above is the result. If you like to live dangerously, you can do this in safe mode (safe mode bypasses win7s system file checker) by manually updating the device manager items from the extracted infs.

the exception to this if occasionally when bios updates with new intel microcode, intel may update the inf version. but its rare.

it sounds like the infs for p67 were not included in whatever was downloaded or it was a beta and incomplete. Intel does drop support for older chipsets from its packages as time goes on, however it seems a bit early for p67 to go bye-bye

heres a good post more technically oriented:

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1037438869&postcount=3480


----------



## R o x

... thanks for the valuable info ! didnt know either the chipset only needs one definite INF file !
when i clicked through the first stages of that 9.2.3. 1016 install i saw our chipset wasnt in the supported list and thus canceled the process.

btw when checking which one my deluxe B2 has, it seems 9.2.0.1016 ... unforced, so i guess -"the exception to this if occasionally when bios updates with new intel microcode, intel may update the inf version. but its rare."- comes into working here ... still i think something wrong here, with that Xeon thing there:


----------



## Narsil

Okay, so I've read that the INF chipset installer will only install what it is compatible with...and that the current version for ASUS boards/BIOS is 9.2.0.*1016*.

BUT..... can anyone please explain why the ASUS download site for P8P67 Pro lists Version 9.2.0.*1015* ?

 ESPECIALLY since :

- Similar MSI boards (at their download site) list Version 9.2.0.*1030* as current.

-Similar Gigabyte boards (at their download site) list Version 9.2.0.*1021* as current.

-Similar ASRock boards (at their download site) lists Version 9.2.0.*1015* as current.

- Similar ECS boards (at their download site) list Version v9.2.0.*1021* as current.

See what I mean ? I am honestly somewhat doubtful that each mainboard maker takes the original Intel chipset driver, re-tools it especially for their own products, then names it the EXACT same thing that Intel calls it ???

I'm starting to think that they all ARE the same damn thing, being based on CHIPSET, not on individual mobo. Newer versions being released, motherboard vendors either keeping current (MSI) , or not so current (ASUS & ASRock). 
Of course, so long as the chipset revision and/or latest BIOS support the new Intel driver.


----------



## The Mac

they probobly just listing the current installer at the time they posted it, it will still only install 1015 or 1016 depending on the revision of your board.

the Asrock. and asus pro link seems to be out of date unless they never released a b2 board to fix the sata issue, in which case 1015 for b1 would be accurate.

1016 IS the most current, and if u notice it says Xeon/2nd generation core 2. its fine.


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Narsil*


Okay, so I've read that the INF chipset installer will only install what it is compatible with...and that the current version for ASUS boards/BIOS is 9.2.0.*1016*.

BUT..... can anyone please explain why the ASUS download site for P8P67 Pro lists Version 9.2.0.*1015* ?

 ESPECIALLY since :

- Similar MSI boards (at their download site) list Version 9.2.0.*1030* as current.

-Similar Gigabyte boards (at their download site) list Version 9.2.0.*1021* as current.

-Similar ASRock boards (at their download site) lists Version 9.2.0.*1015* as current.

- Similar ECS boards (at their download site) list Version v9.2.0.*1021* as current.

See what I mean ? I am honestly somewhat doubtful that each mainboard maker takes the original Intel chipset driver, re-tools it especially for their own products, then names it the EXACT same thing that Intel calls it ???

I'm starting to think that they all ARE the same damn thing, being based on CHIPSET, not on individual mobo. Newer versions being released, motherboard vendors either keeping current (MSI) , or not so current (ASUS & ASRock). 
Of course, so long as the chipset revision and/or latest BIOS support the new Intel driver.










Because that is what they have tested. Similar to how graphics card manufacturers usually post seemingly outdated drivers on their site.


----------



## Telstar

Yes, but the bios is strictly linked to intel IME and using a version not supported by the current mainboard bios can incur instability.


----------



## viperxbr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *viperxbr*


***Warning for those with Sabertooth P67 MB's.***

Do not install chipset ver. 9.2.3.1016. Either incorrect drivers for our MB or not yet ready for prime time. Had many BSOD's, all with different error codes after installing this update. Could not start any stability tests (Prime95 v266) without a BSOD. Also messed up the MB temperature sensors, portraying false readings.

After re-installing the previous version, 9.2.0.1015, system was back to normal. Ran Prime95 for 4hrs without any issues and the temp sensors were working properly.

This is just a warning.

Cheers,
Todd.


Looks like the latest version for the P6 series is 9.2.0.*1030* now.


----------



## xandypx

The most current chipset package available from the Intel website is 9.2.0.1030 (April 2011). The motherboard manufacturers that have earlier versions posted on their websites just haven't updated their download pages.

The Intel chipset utility only installs .inf files to your windows installation for the Intel chipset, nothing more. If you run the installer after a windows installation, the installer package looks at your device manager database, and installs .inf files to your HDD only for the devices that are listed for your hardware, and only for items associated with your particular Intel chip.

The .inf files are independent from the Motherboard manufacturer, as they are information files that tell windows what the Intel chipset is capable of. If there is more information (capabilities) of say the P67 chip, and the motherboard manufacturer has not implemented that capability into their motherboard (quite rare), windows ignores that information (doesn't load it) when the .inf file is loaded into windows. No harm, no foul.

This basically means if you install the latest version from Intel's website, you will gain all the capabilities that Intel has provided for the Chipset, and have been implemented by the motherboard manufacturer. Just because Intel issues a new utility package, doesn't mean that all of the .inf files in it have been updated. Also, staying current with this utility will often eliminate problem in windows that have been identified by Intel. Just like staying on top of the most recient drivers for your hardware.


----------



## The Mac

Again, the installer version *IS NOT* the version of the infs that end up getting installed, its only the newest installer package version.

1016 IS STILL THE NEWEST

*1030 is the installer version, NOT the inf version.*

you can install all the new packages that come out all you want, it will not change from 1016 unless intel changes the underlying infs.

the IME is a separate installer.

But it also works the same way. It will only install the correct inf for your chipset/CPU. Unless there is a microcode update from intel that fundementally changes the way the system functions, there will not be a new inf, therefore no new version.


----------



## xandypx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mac*


to the best of my knowledge, 1016 is still the latest.

where are you seeing 1030?

Again, the installer version IS NOT the version of the infs that end up getting installed, its only the newest installer package version.

the IME is a separate installer.

But it also works the same way. It will only install the correct inf for your chipset/CPU. Unless there is a microcode update from intel that changes the way the system functions, there will not be a new inf, therefore no new version.


Intel's website: Chipset Utility 9.2.0.1030


----------



## The Mac

THATS THE INSTALLER VERSION. it has no bearing on the underlying inf version.

well, it does in a roundabout way. The underlying inf will have the same version as the installer package of the last update for that specific chipset.

but in our case, since nothing has changed since 1016 for p67, there will be no new version installed...

am i speaking greek here?

lol


----------



## xandypx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mac*


Again, the installer version *IS NOT* the version of the infs that end up getting installed, its only the newest installer package version.

1016 IS STILL THE NEWEST

*1030 is the installer version, NOT the inf version.*

*you can install all the new packages that come out all you want, it will not change from 1016 unless intel changes the underlying infs.*

the IME is a separate installer.

But it also works the same way. It will only install the correct inf for your chipset/CPU. Unless there is a microcode update from intel that fundementally changes the way the system functions, there will not be a new inf, therefore no new version.


This is what I have said, but without looking through the included .inf files, you have no way to tell if in fact the .infs have changed (been updated). As I mentioned (you and I are on the same page). The installer installs .infs only for what is needed, and may or may not include an update for your particular chipset.


----------



## The Mac

agreed, but i wouldnt expect it to change. ever. Its only CLSIDS and device descriptions, there are no drivers whatsoever. Perhaps if intel decides to rename something it might, but other than that, no.

Its like the hood ornament on your car, it tells you what it is, but it doesnt change how the car works.

1015 was the orginal version, 1016 was updated for the b2/b3 boards with new device descriptions. there was no actual change in anything.

updates, enhanced functionality and tweaks are the domain of device drivers, not the chipset infs.

no need to go poking through the files, just run the installer. the last line of the text output tells you the latest for your chipset.


----------



## wermad

Any rumors on the sleep issue??? drives me crazy I can't oc to avoid this stupid issue


----------



## coolhandluke41

hey crew ..looks like i missed the boat again ..1704 is up for Pro,are they worth flushing ,i'm still on 1305 what's the world guys ?
someone mention SSD improvement ..

EDIT; ok not bad, boot time improved around 7 sec so i'm happy


----------



## Infinite Jest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41;14052586*
> hey crew ..looks like i missed the boat again ..1704 is up for Pro,are they worth flushing ,i'm still on 1305 what's the world guys ?
> someone mention SSD improvement ..
> 
> EDIT; ok not bad, boot time improved around 7 sec so i'm happy


Improved with 1704? I'm thinking about doing it but not sure it's worth it.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest;14058237*
> Improved with 1704? I'm thinking about doing it but not sure it's worth it.


yep, OS is loading a lot quicker and the annoying massage (first massage on boot up) is gone now
so far so good


----------



## The Mac

dammit, where is 1704 for the deluxe?


----------



## turrican9

Here is my experience with the 1704 for my P8P67 PRO 3.0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *turrican9*


guys, the new 1704 bios are giving me the Idle BSOD problem when at 4.5GHz and Offset Vcore in my P8P67 PRO.

This did not happen with the 1502 and the Beta 1606 bios in my system.

Another thing I noticed was that when I boot Windows and start CPU-Z, 1704 bios clocks the CPU at Idle the moment I enter Windows and start CPU-Z. 1502 and 1606 took awhile before it was clocked at it's idle frequency (But If I started Prime 95 and stopped it, it would idle at once).

Have disabled C3/C6 powerstate detection now, in order to remedy the Idle BSOD.


----------



## Xcrunner

Really weird problem. I try to update my BIOS to 1704 from 1502 and the EZ flash utility just keeps locking up and freezing. Board doesn't seem to like that new BIOS file... any suggestions on getting my board to update?


----------



## The Mac

try the windows utility, see if it does the same thing.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xcrunner*


Really weird problem. I try to update my BIOS to 1704 from 1502 and the EZ flash utility just keeps locking up and freezing. Board doesn't seem to like that new BIOS file... any suggestions on getting my board to update?


have you loaded the default stock settings before attempting to update.


----------



## Xcrunner

first time i reset it didn't work. Tried again and now it successfully flashed... don't know why it didn't work the first time


----------



## Infinite Jest

I'm going to stick with 1502 for now.


----------



## The Mac

i have no issues with 1703 on my deluxe, but they havent released 1704 yet.


----------



## Bodhiwan

First off, hi everyone and thanks for all your input in this thread, found lots of valuable reading here









A couple of days ago I bought the P8P67 LE rev3, an i7 2600K, Agility 3 SSD, 8 GB Corsair Vengeance and put it together with my Thermaltake Toughpower 750W PSU and an ATI 5850 HD 1GB in a Corsair Graphite case.

Everything seemed to work just fine, until I started playing a game. Then the system just shut down cold after a couple of minutes of playing. No bluescreen, just a complete shutdown. I've tried a number of other games and the same thing happens.

I've spent 2 days trying to sort this out but no luck. I've run Windows memory diagnostics and Asus PC diagnostics, none of them showing any indication of problems. Temperatures stay well within recommended ranges and I've updated BIOS to 1013. The system runs for days without problems as long as I don't play any games.

I'm guessing it might be the PSU for some reason not giving enough power when both the CPU and GPU are under stress, but I've had no problem with the PSU before and have no other PSU to test with.

I've been reading about 50 pages of this thread until my head started spinning, lol. Anyone have any ideas?

The guy below posted a similar problem as mine (but got no replies):

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nano2k*


Hi guys!

Just got myself a 2600k, P8P67 Evo and 8gb of Corsair vengeance Ram. Since I skipped the i5/i7 platform till now and running into issues I'm a little lost.

I've tried up to [email protected] for now, I managed to run some stability tests but they failed between 5-30 minutes. Also it seems that the instability is not consistent, like after the comp crashes, previous "stable" settings immediately crash too.

In games I am having hard lockups with no blue screen and computer rebooting on its own, is any one else getting this? I got a few blue screens trying to get to Windows, but hard lockups in games sounds odd.

I have a Thermaltake 700W power supply right now and I'm starting to wonder if it can't provide enough power or something. Cooling is not an issue, using Noctua NH14 in Antec case.

I have touched only the Vcore so far and left all the others on Auto, could that be an issue?

Thanks for the input^^


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bodhiwan*


First off, hi everyone and thanks for all your input in this thread, found lots of valuable reading here









A couple of days ago I bought the P8P67 LE rev3, an i7 2600K, Agility 3 SSD, 8 GB Corsair Vengeance and put it together with my Thermaltake Toughpower 750W PSU and an ATI 5850 HD 1GB in a Corsair Graphite case.

Everything seemed to work just fine, until I started playing a game. Then the system just shut down cold after a couple of minutes of playing. No bluescreen, just a complete shutdown. I've tried a number of other games and the same thing happens.

I've spent 2 days trying to sort this out but no luck. I've run Windows memory diagnostics and Asus PC diagnostics, none of them showing any indication of problems. Temperatures stay well within recommended ranges and I've updated BIOS to 1013. The system runs for days without problems as long as I don't play any games.

I'm guessing it might be the PSU for some reason not giving enough power when both the CPU and GPU are under stress, but I've had no problem with the PSU before and have no other PSU to test with.

I've been reading about 50 pages of this thread until my head started spinning, lol. Anyone have any ideas?

The guy below posted a similar problem as mine (but got no replies):


Visit 'The Sandy Stable Club' there are a few guides on there and also lot of info, link is on my sig


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bodhiwan*


First off, hi everyone and thanks for all your input in this thread, found lots of valuable reading here









A couple of days ago I bought the P8P67 LE rev3, an i7 2600K, Agility 3 SSD, 8 GB Corsair Vengeance and put it together with my Thermaltake Toughpower 750W PSU and an ATI 5850 HD 1GB in a Corsair Graphite case.

Everything seemed to work just fine, until I started playing a game. Then the system just shut down cold after a couple of minutes of playing. No bluescreen, just a complete shutdown. I've tried a number of other games and the same thing happens.

I've spent 2 days trying to sort this out but no luck. I've run Windows memory diagnostics and Asus PC diagnostics, none of them showing any indication of problems. Temperatures stay well within recommended ranges and I've updated BIOS to 1013. The system runs for days without problems as long as I don't play any games.

I'm guessing it might be the PSU for some reason not giving enough power when both the CPU and GPU are under stress, but I've had no problem with the PSU before and have no other PSU to test with.

I've been reading about 50 pages of this thread until my head started spinning, lol. Anyone have any ideas?

The guy below posted a similar problem as mine (but got no replies):


Turn your LLC down to 50-75%.


----------



## Bodhiwan

Thanks Munaim1 and Haf wit, will try this









Edit: The LLC on my P8P67 LE only has 3 settings, Enabled, Disabled and Auto. Tried all of them, no difference. I tried turning off Turbo Mode as well, and this did improve things, but it still shuts down after 15 minutes or so. I've tried a number of different settings in BIOS and at this point can't believe it's supposed to be this hard to get a stable system without even overclocking and having good temps. There must be something wrong...


----------



## puffsNasco

guys which bios update improve compatibility of SSDs ?


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bodhiwan;14072143*
> First off, hi everyone and thanks for all your input in this thread, found lots of valuable reading here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of days ago I bought the P8P67 LE rev3, an i7 2600K, Agility 3 SSD, 8 GB Corsair Vengeance and put it together with my Thermaltake Toughpower 750W PSU and an ATI 5850 HD 1GB in a Corsair Graphite case.
> 
> Everything seemed to work just fine, until I started playing a game. Then the system just shut down cold after a couple of minutes of playing. No bluescreen, just a complete shutdown. I've tried a number of other games and the same thing happens.
> 
> I've spent 2 days trying to sort this out but no luck. I've run Windows memory diagnostics and Asus PC diagnostics, none of them showing any indication of problems. Temperatures stay well within recommended ranges and I've updated BIOS to 1013. The system runs for days without problems as long as I don't play any games.
> 
> I'm guessing it might be the PSU for some reason not giving enough power when both the CPU and GPU are under stress, but I've had no problem with the PSU before and have no other PSU to test with.
> 
> I've been reading about 50 pages of this thread until my head started spinning, lol. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> The guy below posted a similar problem as mine (but got no replies):


If the computer is just shutting off, ie it's running, and then nothing... It sounds like a power supply problem, possibly the PSU overheating. But you could also check as a start, your 24 and 4/8 pin power connectors on the motherboard. Remove them, and reseat them.

There is not much that causes a computer to just turn off, rather than BSOD, and it is always a power problem (short in a component; fan, Motherboard, Graphic card, bad PSU etc...)

If you have another PSU available, try running that, otherwise you may want to pull the rig apart, and bench test just the basic essential parts. Check all, and I mean ALL of your wiring for shorts, loose pins and frayed wires.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bodhiwan;14075144*
> Thanks Munaim1 and Haf wit, will try this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: The LLC on my P8P67 LE only has 3 settings, Enabled, Disabled and Auto. Tried all of them, no difference. I tried turning off Turbo Mode as well, and this did improve things, but it still shuts down after 15 minutes or so. I've tried a number of different settings in BIOS and at this point can't believe it's supposed to be this hard to get a stable system without even overclocking and having good temps. There must be something wrong...


Download IBT or OCCT and run the stress tests. Keep CPU-Z open (or HWMonitor) and keep an eye on your voltage. If it's shutting off during a spike (gaming, heavy apps), this should simulate it and trigger the restart. I would leave LLC at auto for this test, just make sure your vcore isn't going above your voltage at load (before vdroop kicks in).

If your PC reboots during the voltage spike, I'm betting your PSU can't keep up or you are getting temperatures high enough to trip the shut down diode in your chip. If it doesn't reboot during the voltage spike test, then as xandypx below suggests, it may be something else.

You can download IBT here. (Needs win7 sp1 - *WARNING: This does push your CPU really hard, so if you don't have adequate cooling, you may need to end the test early.*)

RealTemp can be downloaded here if you don't have it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandypx;14076930*
> If the computer is just shutting off, ie it's running, and then nothing... It sounds like a *power supply problem, possibly the PSU overheating*. But you could also check as a start, your 24 and 4/8 pin power connectors on the motherboard. Remove them, and reseat them.
> 
> There is not much that causes a computer to just turn off, rather than BSOD, and it is always a power problem (short in a component; fan, Motherboard, Graphic card, bad PSU etc...)
> 
> If you have another PSU available, try running that, otherwise you may want to pull the rig apart, and bench test just the basic essential parts. Check all, and I mean ALL of your wiring for shorts, loose pins and frayed wires.


Yeah, I thought this too after seeing thermaltake, but wanted to give the benefit of the doubt as LLC settings have been causing some of us problems.


----------



## grunion

Where are the instructions on how to roll back to an older bios version?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Where are the instructions on how to roll back to an older bios version?


Have you tried booting from the DVD ASUS provided in the box and choosing "ASUS Crashfree BIOS recovery" ? It should install the original BIOS, then you can install the one you actually want to use.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Where are the instructions on how to roll back to an older bios version?


any reason as to why?


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sheyster*


Have you tried booting from the DVD ASUS provided in the box and choosing "ASUS Crashfree BIOS recovery" ? It should install the original BIOS, then you can install the one you actually want to use.


I'll try that, thanks.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


any reason as to why?


Been having random restarts since moving to the 1704.


----------



## Bodhiwan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xandypx*


If the computer is just shutting off, ie it's running, and then nothing... It sounds like a power supply problem, possibly the PSU overheating. But you could also check as a start, your 24 and 4/8 pin power connectors on the motherboard. Remove them, and reseat them.

There is not much that causes a computer to just turn off, rather than BSOD, and it is always a power problem (short in a component; fan, Motherboard, Graphic card, bad PSU etc...)

If you have another PSU available, try running that, otherwise you may want to pull the rig apart, and bench test just the basic essential parts. Check all, and I mean ALL of your wiring for shorts, loose pins and frayed wires.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAF_wit*


Download IBT or OCCT and run the stress tests. Keep CPU-Z open (or HWMonitor) and keep an eye on your voltage. If it's shutting off during a spike (gaming, heavy apps), this should simulate it and trigger the restart. I would leave LLC at auto for this test, just make sure your vcore isn't going above your voltage at load (before vdroop kicks in).

If your PC reboots during the voltage spike, I'm betting your PSU can't keep up or you are getting temperatures high enough to trip the shut down diode in your chip. If it doesn't reboot during the voltage spike test, then as xandypx below suggests, it may be something else.

You can download IBT here. (Needs win7 sp1 - *WARNING: This does push your CPU really hard, so if you don't have adequate cooling, you may need to end the test early.*)

RealTemp can be downloaded here if you don't have it.

Yeah, I thought this too after seeing thermaltake, but wanted to give the benefit of the doubt as LLC settings have been causing some of us problems.


Thanks a lot guys, your input is very much appreciated!







Will do some further testing according to your advice. I'm also gonna ask the shop if I can borrow another PSU just for testing.

So Thermaltake PSU's are not to be trusted? I've been considering replacing it anyway, as it's almost 4 years old now. Any thoughts on the Corsair TX850 V2 PSU?


----------



## grunion

Ok so the disk utility didn't work, gave me the outdated image error.

But I spoke too soon earlier, 1502 flashed just fine while on the 1704 bios.
Must be an update in 1704 that allows back flashes.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bodhiwan;14083837*
> Thanks a lot guys, your input is very much appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do some further testing according to your advice. I'm also gonna ask the shop if I can borrow another PSU just for testing.
> 
> So Thermaltake PSU's are not to be trusted? I've been considering replacing it anyway, as it's almost 4 years old now. Any thoughts on the Corsair TX850 V2 PSU?


Definitely a better PSU than what you have.







If you are serious about shopping for a new power supply, check out the PSU forums here. There's really a great deal of information that can help to make for an informed decision.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;14083876*
> Ok so the disk utility didn't work, gave me the outdated image error.
> 
> But I spoke too soon earlier, 1502 flashed just fine while on the 1704 bios.
> Must be an update in 1704 that allows back flashes.


i think that only betas won't let you flash back and it was the only reason i flashed from 1305
BTW; 1704 are solid for me


----------



## Bodhiwan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAF_wit*


Definitely a better PSU than what you have.







If you are serious about shopping for a new power supply, check out the PSU forums here. There's really a great deal of information that can help to make for an informed decision.


Thanks, will do that


----------



## billythekid2012

has any one flashed to the new 1850 yet.
and i guse its a beta right.


----------



## lysyn

BIOS 1850 (Beta) released July 4, 2011

Beta Version

Release Notes
[ 1850 ]

Improve system stability


----------



## alvin23

Hi everyone, i'm new on this Forum.
This is my first post at this thread, and the first of many I expect hehe

I'm a future owner (probably proud) of P8P67 Motherboard Series.

My only doubt it's about buying the PRO or the EVO one.

Don't really need the 2nd ETH, and the Power/Reset/ClearCMOS switch buttons will be used 2 or 3 times at most, nothing that I cannot replace with a clip









Just one thing it's making me consider to buy the EVO, that its the extra heatsink below the socket (the one with the pipe).

Do you think this will make a difference in the later OCing process??

I was looking for a review where compare both -PRO vs EVO- but i didn't found it.

What do you suggest me guys?

The other components for the rig will be:
- SandyBridge i5-2500k (stock cooler, by the moment)
- G.Skill RipjawsX 1600 [F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM] (*unless you suggest me a better*)
- EVGA GTX260 216sp 55 nm SC (owned)
- LCPower LC8750 750W (owned)
- NZXT M59 (2xTacens Aura PRO 120mm @ TopUp) (owned)

Thanks in advance and sorry for my bad english.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alvin23*


Just one thing it's making me consider to buy the EVO, that its the extra heatsink below the socket (the one with the pipe).

Do you think this will make a difference in the later OCing process??


No, the Pro and EVO OC the same. If you want a better board than the Pro get the Deluxe. It has more power phases and a front USB connector box. These boxes sell for about $20 so it's worth it if you have an older case and want front USB 3.0 ports.


----------



## alvin23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sheyster*


No, the Pro and EVO OC the same. If you want a better board than the Pro get the Deluxe. It has more power phases and a front USB connector box. These boxes sell for about $20 so it's worth it if you have an older case and want front USB 3.0 ports.


Thx sheyster,
so, what's the point with the extra heatsink of the EVO??
It's worthless??


----------



## The Mac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alvin23*


Thx sheyster,
so, what's the point with the extra heatsink of the EVO??
It's worthless??


Its on the Deluxe as well. And it lights ups. lol

since the higher priced boards are targeted at extreme tweakers, the extra power phases can create extra thermal waste. its just added thermal control just in case.


----------



## alvin23

Yeah, for sure it looks much more with the extra heatsink.

Anyway, you are talknig about the Deluxe, that have 16+2 phases, but PRO and EVO have 12+2 phases both of them right??

Whats the truly function of the extra sink?
Anyone know whats the function of the chipset that it cools?

Maybe someone with the PRO can tell me what it's that chipset under the socket.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alvin23*


Whats the truly function of the extra sink?
Anyone know whats the function of the chipset that it.


It cools the VRM and PCH.


----------



## wermad

I should be getting a new replacement this week and hope I have a better experience


----------



## alvin23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster;14116065*
> It cools the VRM and PCH.


Thx mate.


----------



## grunion

What is the unknown device, 2 instances in device manager?

I've installed everything I can think of and it won't go away.


----------



## juano

Is it Simple PCI communication controller? That's just a glitch in the matrix, on some boards it's fixed by BIOS update but not mine (I mean line of boards like pro deluxe WS, not individual boards, if you have a BIOS update for it it will fix it). Everything I have seen makes me think it's just something that can be ignored for those of us without OCD.


----------



## The Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;14116626*
> What is the unknown device, 2 instances in device manager?
> 
> I've installed everything I can think of and it won't go away.


Its the MEI not detecting properly.

usually re-installing intel MEI makes it go away. If that doesnt work, try reinstalling the USB 3.0 dirvers, that sometimes resets the MEI and detects its properly.


----------



## The Mac

1st impressions of 1850 on the deluxe with same oc settings on 1703 (45x, manual 350 phaze, pll overvolt disabled, high control):

1. Lower load vcore
2. Lower idle vcore
3. lower load temps (duh - lower vcore..lol) highest core at 79 degrees with 212+ one fan at 1925rpm
4. prime 95 much more stable (was game stable on 1703 but prime 95 BSODed at 1.5 hrs)
5. Dont need -.02 offset to get idle vcore to almost 1.000v
6. No more slow windows boots

next to test sleep overnight, was 100% functional under 1703 with no random reboots or Black screens.

now to really screw things up and play with the 11.7 preview catalyst....lol


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion;14116626*
> What is the unknown device, 2 instances in device manager?
> 
> I've installed everything I can think of and it won't go away.


Try installing (or reinstalling) Intel's chipset utility. That should make the unknown PCI devices go away in device manager.

Link Here.

It will install .inf files on your computer to identify the "unknown" devices, so that they get placed in the proper locations in device manager.


----------



## djpheer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac;14118252*
> 1st impressions of 1850 on the deluxe with same oc settings on 1703 (45x, manual 350 phaze, pll overvolt disabled, high control):
> 
> 1. Lower load vcore
> 2. Lower idle vcore
> 3. lower load temps (duh - lower vcore..lol) highest core at 79 degrees with 212+ one fan at 1925rpm
> 4. prime 95 much more stable (was game stable on 1703 but prime 95 BSODed at 1.5 hrs)
> 5. Dont need -.02 offset to get idle vcore to almost 1.000v
> 6. No more slow windows boots
> 
> next to test sleep overnight, was 100% functional under 1703 with no random reboots or Black screens.
> 
> now to really screw things up and play with the 11.7 preview catalyst....lol


Wow, seems like 1850 is a winner. Now to wait for the non-beta version.


----------



## juano

Atleast you've got a BIOS update, it's been more than 2 months for my board. I'd really like to get some more free OC from an update too.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac;14118252*
> 1st impressions of 1850 on the deluxe with same oc settings on 1703 (45x, manual 350 phaze, pll overvolt disabled, high control):
> 
> 1. Lower load vcore
> 2. Lower idle vcore
> 3. lower load temps (duh - lower vcore..lol) highest core at 79 degrees with 212+ one fan at 1925rpm
> 4. prime 95 much more stable (was game stable on 1703 but prime 95 BSODed at 1.5 hrs)
> 5. Dont need -.02 offset to get idle vcore to almost 1.000v
> 6. No more slow windows boots
> 
> next to test sleep overnight, was 100% functional under 1703 with no random reboots or Black screens.
> 
> now to really screw things up and play with the 11.7 preview catalyst....lol


How much lower Vcore are we talking about here? How much did you need on a certain speed with the 1703 bios VS the 1850 bios?

Testing the 1850 bios as we speak, in my P8P67 PRO 3.0.


----------



## The Mac

19xx coming out next week, its the official non-beta.

i didnt write the 1703 vcores down, but id guess im getting a good .05 less on load at 45x, .03 less on idle at 16x.

this was on a 2500K

also, sleep on 1850 still works great. No bsods, reboots, or black screens since last post. obviously YMMV.

also, if your on an ATI gpu, go get the 11.7 preview. its rocks. Major dX9 optimizations. It well worth the risk of hosing your drivers.


----------



## ShadoutMapes

Quick question just to be safe.
Original P8P76 boards (= not B3) still support the new bioses right?


----------



## wight

Having highlighted the problems I have been having with the BIOS/Memory OK! on a newly installed P8P67 LE , ASUS support official advice appears to be that I should try another model!

A copy of the email I received from them this morning:

"Dear Valued Customer,

Thank you for contacting ASUS Customer Service.

Could you please try another model if possible?

Best Regards"

How reassuring for me having paid £109.81 for this motherboard 18 days ago and wasted my time and effort installing it.


----------



## The Mac

lol...

i think they meant try different memory, or try the memory in a different board.

Asus' English is generally pretty awful.


----------



## AliceInChains

Man 1850 is awesome. I seriously dont need as much vcore for my 47x overclock. I never had it stable before, but with the vcore Im at now it would fail blend after 6 hours, right now Im at the 12 hour mark and its still going.


----------



## Bodhiwan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAF_wit*


Definitely a better PSU than what you have.







If you are serious about shopping for a new power supply, check out the PSU forums here. There's really a great deal of information that can help to make for an informed decision.


Just wanted to report back that after changing the PSU to a Corsair TX850 V2 the system runs like a dream







Thanks a lot for the help Haf wit and Xandypx!


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bodhiwan*


Just wanted to report back that after changing the PSU to a Corsair TX850 V2 the system runs like a dream







Thanks a lot for the help Haf wit and Xandypx!










Awesome!


----------



## The Mac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliceInChains*


Man 1850 is awesome. I seriously dont need as much vcore for my 47x overclock. I never had it stable before, but with the vcore Im at now it would fail blend after 6 hours, right now Im at the 12 hour mark and its still going.


same here...


----------



## The Mac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bodhiwan*


Just wanted to report back that after changing the PSU to a Corsair TX850 V2 the system runs like a dream







Thanks a lot for the help Haf wit and Xandypx!


nice, im a huge fan of corsair PSUs. they are a bit more expesnive but they look classy and are rock stable. i have an ax gold 80+ myself.


----------



## SimpleTech

A little something I'm working on for the OP:










I'm going to include the rest of the boards in separate groups.


----------



## Grief

Oh wow, amazing. I have found all of this for my p67 pro through one source or another, but this is really great work to put it all in one place like this. Especially since Asus doesn't update their driver page for the 3rd party stuff such as realtek audio, intel ethernet, marvel controller, etc.

Subbed and plus rep.

Gonna flash bios to the current beta 1805 after it leaves beta. I haven't flashed it since I've owned it, but some of the recent revisions have some interesting things that I would like to have. I want to know what to what extent "improve system stability" means.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AliceInChains*


Man 1850 is awesome. I seriously dont need as much vcore for my 47x overclock. I never had it stable before, but with the vcore Im at now it would fail blend after 6 hours, right now Im at the 12 hour mark and its still going.


Good to see 1850 is treating you well.


----------



## R o x

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShadoutMapes*


Quick question just to be safe.
Original P8P76 boards (= not B3) still support the new bioses right?


yesyes 1850 no problem, and also the latest RST 10.6.0.1002

am glad im not the only one thinking sata 3Gb is a thing of the past anyway


----------



## koooowweeee

does any one have a p8p67 deluxe and tri sli and is on water?

have you had any problems. looks like the spacing is different with the 3rd slot


----------



## juano

Pretty sure the deluxe is only certified for SLI not tri SLI, anyway the last PCIe x16 only runs at x4 and goes through the chipset rather than straight through to the CPU so even if you could (which I don't think you can) it wouldn't be a good idea. Might want to look into a P67 or Z68 with an NF200 chip if you want tri SLI.


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bodhiwan;14150939*
> Just wanted to report back that after changing the PSU to a Corsair TX850 V2 the system runs like a dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for the help Haf wit and Xandypx!










Congrats on the "Easy" fix. And a very nice PSU to boot.


----------



## koooowweeee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14156239*
> Pretty sure the deluxe is only certified for SLI not tri SLI, anyway the last PCIe x16 only runs at x4 and goes through the chipset rather than straight through to the CPU so even if you could (which I don't think you can) it wouldn't be a good idea. Might want to look into a P67 or Z68 with an NF200 chip if you want tri SLI.


Was thinking about getting another board but not seen any with full 16x support.

So the upgrade would not be worth it for just ssd caching

are asus bringing any boards out soon.

Shame about not being able to tri sli will look into that a bit more. Could get the card use it for physx then when new boards come out swap them all over.

Anyone else got any info on this please.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koooowweeee;14157331*
> Anyone else got any info on this please.


You'll need the ASUS P67 WS Revolution board or the Maximus IV board for tri SLi. They both have the NF200 chip which is needed.


----------



## koooowweeee

Are the 3 16x


----------



## The Mac

electrically, yes, but in tri mode they are 16x8x8


----------



## Varrkarus

Tempted to get an *Asus Maximus IV Extreme* even though I don't need any of the extra features it has. Stupid urge to have the best is starting to get to me >.<

However, I'll most likely end up going with *P8P67 Pro*. Has anyone used the *BT GO!* feature? Is it any good?


----------



## juano

I turned it off on my deluxe, didn't have any use for it and it really felt like bloatware. It ran like 9 processes 2-3 different programs and atleast 2 drivers just to make to stupid thing work, so not worth it IMO.


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


I turned it off on my deluxe, didn't have any use for it and it really felt like bloatware. It ran like 9 processes 2-3 different programs and atleast 2 drivers just to make to stupid thing work, so not worth it IMO.


Thanks for the info. I'll be sure to disable it then.
I highly doubt I'll have any use for it anyway...


----------



## juano

Yea luckily the newer BIOS's will let you disable it easily in the onboard devices section.


----------



## The Mac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Varrkarus*


Tempted to get an *Asus Maximus IV Extreme* even though I don't need any of the extra features it has. Stupid urge to have the best is starting to get to me >.<

However, I'll most likely end up going with *P8P67 Pro*. Has anyone used the *BT GO!* feature? Is it any good?


i used it for a bit on my android phone, its interesting, but of limited use...

its also not available in bios, so u cant put mouse/keyboard on it.


----------



## Infrabasse

I sent my B2 board back to Asus UK on June 20th
3 weeks later, I still haven't received my B3 board. Got told they were in the middle of an office move, had no way to check if they're received my board but that it was probably "in the pile".

In one of their email replies they forgot to use BCC and effectively sent everyone a list of other board switching asus customers. That soon turned into a reply all rage fest









I am dissapoint


----------



## lysyn

Maximus IV Extreme. How to enable Offset Mode?


----------



## coolhandluke41

I flashed to 1850 BIOS couple days ago and noticed there is 2400 RAM profile,is any one running @ this speed ?


second question is ..how safe is 1.65V (RAM) for 24/7
I'm @2133 v1.625


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*


I flashed to 1850 BIOS couple days ago and noticed there is 2400 RAM profile,is any one running @ this speed ?










second question is ..how safe is 1.65V (RAM) for 24/7
I'm @2133 v1.625


What BIOS were you on before? My P8P67 Pro has had that speed selection for months.

As for your second question, should be totally safe. In fact, if you check the QVL for your board (or other P67 boards), you'll notice that they've test various modules at 1.65v.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I was on 1305 and 17XX for like 2 days
as for 1.65v just double checking ..last time i was playing with some OC was when 1.575V was Max safe per Intel /manual (January)


----------



## munaim1

I did a straight jump from 1305 to 1704 and never seen above 2133mhz.

2400mhz mmmh







might upgrade the bios and have a go at it


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14220638*
> I did a straight jump from 1305 to 1704 and never seen above 2133mhz.
> 
> 2400mhz mmmh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> might upgrade the bios and have a go at it


I just noticed this kit today [email protected] would be sweet
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231434


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*


I just noticed this kit today [email protected] would be sweet
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820231434










but even with 1.65v I doubt the timings will hold.

*EDIT:* Max I was able to hit was 2166 with my kit (CL7 1600 1.5) with 9-10-9-27 1.6v.


----------



## juano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*


I was on 1305 and 17XX for like 2 days
as for 1.65v just double checking ..last time i was playing with some OC was when 1.575V was Max safe per Intel /manual (January)


Yes that's still correct per intel but just about every mobo manufacturer will tell you that 1.65v is okay. It's up to you who to believe but the memory controller is on the CPU, I personally won't be breaking intel's spec.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Does the p8p67 pro not support the "Asus Update" feature in AI Suite II? Eagerly awaiting next official release.


----------



## yoyo711

Bios 1850 is awesome more stable and less voltage


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yoyo711*


Bios 1850 is awesome more stable and less voltage


a little more info, maybe some proof? How did you come up with that conclusion.

From what I have found, they should be releasing a new bios sometime next week, the beta 1850 'apparently' just improves DRAM compatibility.

SOURCE


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yoyo711*


Bios 1850 is awesome more stable and less voltage


Yesterday I updated to 1850 will check that out








I've noticed that I'm now able to take a screenshot of UEFI, how cool is that


----------



## Sevens

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


a little more info, maybe some proof? How did you come up with that conclusion.

From what I have found, they should be releasing a new bios sometime next week, the beta 1850 'apparently' just improves DRAM compatibility.

SOURCE


I always run a prime95 before changing bios
to check the limit between unstable/stable
Also i make sure to have a screen of bios setting because even c1e/c3/c6 can change the stability a bit.
i compared with 1850 bios and the vcore needed is exactly the same than my previous bios(1502)
what was almost stable is still almost stable but didnt become stable and what was rocktable is still rocktable so no improvement at all for me.


----------



## Infrabasse

Can I use the Rev 3.1 Bios on my P8P67 Pro Rev 3.0 B3 ?

Op lists
(B2, Rev 3.0)
(Rev 3.1)
But I have B3, Rev 3.0


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Infrabasse*


Can I use the Rev 3.1 Bios on my P8P67 Pro Rev 3.0 B3 ?

Op lists
(B2, Rev 3.0)
(Rev 3.1)
But I have B3, Rev 3.0


No.

Rev 3.1 has a few changes, one is different USB 3.0 controllers. So if you somehow flash Rev 3.1 onto your Rev 3.0 board, you'll probably brick it.


----------



## Infrabasse

Ok, I wasn't too sure. It actually makes sense since B2 is pretty much exactly the same as B3 except the chipset isn't faulty.

Maybe you should mark the revs as (B2/B3, Rev 3.0) in op.

Thanks for your very quick reply anyway


----------



## yoyo711

Quote:



Originally Posted by *munaim1*


a little more info, maybe some proof? How did you come up with that conclusion.

From what I have found, they should be releasing a new bios sometime next week, the beta 1850 'apparently' just improves DRAM compatibility.

SOURCE


Will I have to get screenshot all that but do not have time for that
but I was 5.1ghz @ 1.432v 24/7 need to stable. now i only need 1.424 voltage 24/7 i hate to chage bios but i had a BOSD like once mouth.
I think my ASUS P8P67 Deluxe like new bios.
Anything up I'll let you know


----------



## PrimeBurn

Any performance difference between 3.0 and 3.1 of the P8P67Pro? I can get the 3.1 for about 10 bucks cheaper and I'm about to pull the trigger...


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimeBurn;14237192*
> Any performance difference between 3.0 and 3.1 of the P8P67Pro? I can get the 3.1 for about 10 bucks cheaper and I'm about to pull the trigger...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;14233028*
> No.
> 
> Rev 3.1 has a few changes, one is different USB 3.0 controllers.


This^ but not sure what the 'other' changes are.


----------



## BigFrank

Been a bit since ive updated, should I go with the 1704 or the Beta 1850. Believe it or not im still running 1502.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PrimeBurn;14237192*
> Any performance difference between 3.0 and 3.1 of the P8P67Pro? I can get the 3.1 for about 10 bucks cheaper and I'm about to pull the trigger...


The ASMedia USB 3.0 controller performs a little worse than NEC. For $10 difference, get the cheaper one. I've also been noticing that Asus has been primarily focusing on the Rev 3.0 board more - BIOS updates in particular.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14237242*
> This^ but not sure what the 'other' changes are.


Maybe that is the only difference. I'll have to take a closer look at the PCB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigFrank;14237421*
> Been a bit since ive updated, should I go with the 1704 or the Beta 1850. Believe it or not im still running 1502.


Don't try 1704. It didn't do much for me but I got less GFlops in LinX (not that really matters).

If what you're on right now isn't causing any major problems, stick with it. No sense updating to a newer one, except with 1850 some users have reported needing less CPU voltage than before. YMMV


----------



## BigFrank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;14237631*
> 
> Don't try 1704. It didn't do much for me but I got less GFlops in LinX (not that really matters).
> 
> If what you're on right now isn't causing any major problems, stick with it. No sense updating to a newer one, except with 1850 some users have reported needing less CPU voltage than before. YMMV


Sounds like I will stick with 1502. Ty Sir.


----------



## mwarez

Hey all, i have a serious issue. If I put my computer to sleep when i wake it back up I get a BlueScreen and it crashes. Anyone else have this problem or know how to fix it? I have the P8P67 Pro with the latest bios (happend on a bunch of different bios's) and everything set to default.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mwarez*


Hey all, i have a serious issue. If I put my computer to sleep when i wake it back up I get a BlueScreen and it crashes. Anyone else have this problem or know how to fix it? I have the P8P67 Pro with the latest bios (happend on a bunch of different bios's) and everything set to default.


Try the 1850 bios. Sleep and PLL don't play nice, so if this doesn't work for you, you'll probably have to disable sleep like a lot of us have. (Unless you don't plan on overclocking past 4.2Ghz and would rather disable PLL Override.)


----------



## yoyo711

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yoyo711*


Will I have to get screenshot all that but do not have time for that
but I was 5.1ghz @ 1.432v 24/7 need to stable. now i only need 1.424 voltage 24/7 i hate to chage bios but i had a BOSD like once mouth.
I think my ASUS P8P67 Deluxe like new bios.
Anything up I'll let you know


Reviced !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

1850 bios. have a problem Sleep and PLL. has been 2 time computer on but black screen no BSOD.
So I go back to 1606 bios I hope asus fix


----------



## Robilar

Bios 1302 is out for the P8P67 WS Revolution....

I updated a couple of days ago. So far I don't see any differences.


----------



## juano

YAY! I've been hoping for an update! Any changelog?
EDIT: found it

P8P67 WS Revolution BIOS 1302
1. Change the default value of item "Phase Control" to "Standard" from "Extreme".
2. Update RAID option rom to support 3TB HDD.


----------



## The Viper

How are you guys liking the revolution, newegg has an open box for $200


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Viper;14247137*
> How are you guys liking the revolution, newegg has an open box for $200


I've heard it's a great board. Similar to a P8P67 Deluxe with more PCIe lanes.


----------



## juano

I actually prefer it to the deluxe which I also owned (I traded up to this from the B2). Main benefits IMO is even better VRM cooling, more PCIe lanes, 2 intel LANs rather than intel/realtek and I actually like that it doesn't have bluetooth (all those drivers were a pain IMO). Only downside I've seen with it is BIOS updates aren't as regular as the Deluxe or Pro but there isn't anything wrong with the BIOS or board currently so I can't complain, I jsut got a little jelly when people said the 1850 BIOS for the other boards gave them more free OC headroom.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Viper;14247137*
> How are you guys liking the revolution, newegg has an open box for $200


It's the best ASUS board IMHO, just check out the slot spacing! Perfect for SLI! I'm probably going to get one. Not a big fan of open box mobos though. Such a hassle if things don't work.


----------



## Robilar

I also have a P8P67 Pro and a Deluxe (and a vanila P8P67) and much prefer the WS for many of the reasons listed above.

Also, the discrete troubleshooting board that plugs in is a really neat gadget.

Also this is one of the cheapest boards that has an onboard NF200 chip.


----------



## The Viper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;14247712*
> I also have a P8P67 Pro and a Deluxe (and a vanila P8P67) and much prefer the WS for many of the reasons listed above.
> 
> Also, the discrete troubleshooting board that plugs in is a really neat gadget.
> 
> Also this is one of the cheapest boards that has an onboard NF200 chip.


is overclocking pretty much the same with the WS and the other ones you mentioned?


----------



## Telstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;14247712*
> I also have a P8P67 Pro and a Deluxe (and a vanila P8P67) and much prefer the WS for many of the reasons listed above.


Only reason I discarded it is the lack of pci slots, and i have a pci soundcard.
So the deluxe does it for me.


----------



## The Mac

yeah, same reason i took the deluxe over the revo. Of course, ive since upgraded form the PCI X-fi to the PCIe HD Platinum, now i wish id gotten the revo and suffered with the on-board till i got the cash to upgrade the sound.

lol


----------



## mwarez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAF_wit*


Try the 1850 bios. Sleep and PLL don't play nice, so if this doesn't work for you, you'll probably have to disable sleep like a lot of us have. (Unless you don't plan on overclocking past 4.2Ghz and would rather disable PLL Override.)


I have the 1850 bios installed and i have disabled PLL override. Still get a bsod every time it wakes up from sleep mode. Perhaps something is wrong with the motherboard? This is the new revised motherboard, the one I had before this recall didn't BSOD when i put I woke it up from sleep (then again it did do some double posts occasionally).


----------



## sockpirate

Hey all, i am currently using the 1305 BIOS on my p67 sabertooth board, have been since i got it months ago it is the b3 revision board, my overclock has been solid as a rock for month. Up until recently i have been getting the fated idle BSOD. Is there a BIOS i should upgrade to that gets rid of this problem?

The OC settings i have are still stable underload in prime and i can game on cpu intensive games like bfbc2 for hours without crashing, but just on idle or even surfing the net i BSOD....

Here are the things i have tried.

Originally had c states enabled for month worked fine,
I then disabled them still got BSOD
Tried various levels of LLC still got BSOD
Enabled my c states back to enabled and still get BSOD.

Any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## The Mac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mwarez*


I have the 1850 bios installed and i have disabled PLL override. Still get a bsod every time it wakes up from sleep mode. Perhaps something is wrong with the motherboard? This is the new revised motherboard, the one I had before this recall didn't BSOD when i put I woke it up from sleep (then again it did do some double posts occasionally).


bsods on resume point to video card issues...what r using?


----------



## The Mac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sockpirate*


Hey all, i am currently using the 1305 BIOS on my p67 sabertooth board, have been since i got it months ago it is the b3 revision board, my overclock has been solid as a rock for month. Up until recently i have been getting the fated idle BSOD. Is there a BIOS i should upgrade to that gets rid of this problem?

The OC settings i have are still stable underload in prime and i can game on cpu intensive games like bfbc2 for hours without crashing, but just on idle or even surfing the net i BSOD....

Here are the things i have tried.

Originally had c states enabled for month worked fine,
I then disabled them still got BSOD
Tried various levels of LLC still got BSOD
Enabled my c states back to enabled and still get BSOD.

Any help will be much appreciated.


add a little vcore


----------



## mwarez

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mac*


bsods on resume point to video card issues...what r using?


I have a Radeon HD 5770 by HIS


----------



## krnb0iek

I recently starting using the P8P67 and I have been experiencing problems with my USB devices freezing. Is there a simple fix to this? I searched and it seems like this is somewhat common on these boards. My bios is version 1850. Its driving me crazyyyyyyyy~


----------



## Telstar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mac*


yeah, same reason i took the deluxe over the revo. Of course, ive since upgraded form the PCI X-fi to the PCIe HD Platinum, now i wish id gotten the revo and suffered with the on-board till i got the cash to upgrade the sound.

lol


I have an emu 1212m with whom i listen to music on my headphones. replacing with pci-e version wouldnt be a cheap thing at all. I'll probably never sli, so I dont see big advantages of the revo.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telstar;14254579*
> I have an emu 1212m with whom i listen to music on my headphones. replacing with pci-e version wouldnt be a cheap thing at all. I'll probably never sli, so I dont see big advantages of the revo.


If you're not going to SLi there is almost no point in buying it. That slot spacing is the best I've seen in any of the newer Sandy boards with the exception of the MSI Big Bang Marshal, which is not a good board (no NF200).

The Revo would be a nice board for a basic small business or home server with the two onboard intel LAN ports as well.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sockpirate;14251656*
> Hey all, i am currently using the 1305 BIOS on my p67 sabertooth board, have been since i got it months ago it is the b3 revision board, my overclock has been solid as a rock for month. Up until recently i have been getting the fated idle BSOD. Is there a BIOS i should upgrade to that gets rid of this problem?
> 
> The OC settings i have are still stable underload in prime and i can game on cpu intensive games like bfbc2 for hours without crashing, but just on idle or even surfing the net i BSOD....
> 
> Here are the things i have tried.
> 
> Originally had c states enabled for month worked fine,
> I then disabled them still got BSOD
> Tried various levels of LLC still got BSOD
> Enabled my c states back to enabled and still get BSOD.
> 
> Any help will be much appreciated.


What's the error code?


----------



## The Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster;14256482*
> If you're not going to SLi there is almost no point in buying it. That slot spacing is the best I've seen in any of the newer Sandy boards with the exception of the MSI Big Bang Marshal, which is not a good board (no NF200).
> 
> The Revo would be a nice board for a basic small business or home server with the two onboard intel LAN ports as well.


I dont SLI, but the extra lanes might come in handy down the road for add-ons (Sata7, USB4, Lightpeak, etc. lol)

Sandy is a little skimpy with the lanes by default, the nf200 helps.

Since this Mobo has to last though Ivy bridge, i don't want to be contrained by the default 20 pci lanes.

not that the nf200 can add any lanes, but the multiplexing means at least the the option of utilizing more lanes in there.


----------



## Telstar

I won't upgrade to vanilla ivy, an extreme yes but that will require new socket (= new mbo/cpu/ram








The deluxe seems one of the most stable SB mobos and I hope my setup will be hassle-free.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Viper;14248292*
> is overclocking pretty much the same with the WS and the other ones you mentioned?


Yes although I found i need slightly less vcore on the WS than over the Pro and the Deluxe (this could be bios driven or for other reasons though).


----------



## The Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telstar;14257077*
> I won't upgrade to vanilla ivy, an extreme yes but that will require new socket (= new mbo/cpu/ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The deluxe seems one of the most stable SB mobos and I hope my setup will be hassle-free.


probobly only the E (extreme) editions will require socket 2011. the other should be 1155.

Im not sure i have much use for an E, i barely stress my system as it is. toss an ivy bridge in there and it will be asleep most of the time. lol.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;14258303*
> Yes although I found i need slightly less vcore on the WS than over the Pro and the Deluxe (this could be bios driven or for other reasons though).


Good to hear! Now I _really_ want one!


----------



## mwarez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac;14252999*
> bsods on resume point to video card issues...what r using?


Thanks for the tip....I went and updated the video card's driver and the BSOD's have stopped (so far)! Now I just need to figure out to get my bluetooth keyboard and mouse to work when it comes out of sleep mode. Now every time it comes out of sleep mode I have to pull the USB bluetooth receiver out and plug it back into another slot to get it to recognize it. Any advice to fix that?


----------



## juano

Check your USB power options in the control panel?


----------



## Telstar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Robilar*


Yes although I found i need slightly less vcore on the WS than over the Pro and the Deluxe (this could be bios driven or for other reasons though).


yeah, the last bios seem to require less vcore on all boards.


----------



## The Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mwarez;14287998*
> Thanks for the tip....I went and updated the video card's driver and the BSOD's have stopped (so far)! Now I just need to figure out to get my bluetooth keyboard and mouse to work when it comes out of sleep mode. Now every time it comes out of sleep mode I have to pull the USB bluetooth receiver out and plug it back into another slot to get it to recognize it. Any advice to fix that?


reset the usb port on resume. I have to do that with my g19 keyboard or the screen wont come back.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/928631/

this was for vista, but it works for 7 as well.

ignore the hotfix junk, and go right to the post install section for the reg tweak instructions.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Thanks for the updates. Half my drivers were out of date


----------



## AliceInChains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac;14256803*
> I dont SLI, but the extra lanes might come in handy down the road for add-ons (Sata7, USB4, Lightpeak, etc. lol)
> 
> Sandy is a little skimpy with the lanes by default, the nf200 helps.
> 
> Since this Mobo has to last though Ivy bridge, i don't want to be contrained by the default 20 pci lanes.
> 
> not that the nf200 can add any lanes, but the multiplexing means at least the the option of utilizing more lanes in there.


p67 x8/x8 outperforms x58 x16/x16. People say this all the time too. Yea its x8/x8 but p67 is better tech so it makes better use of the available bandwidth.

If your not going Tri-SLI, buying a p67 board with nf200 chip is a waste of money IMO.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliceInChains;14449224*
> p67 x8/x8 outperforms x58 x16/x16. People say this all the time too. Yea its x8/x8 but p67 is better tech so it makes better use of the available bandwidth.
> 
> If your not going *Tri-SLI*, buying a p67 board with nf200 chip is a waste of money IMO.


There's other reasons but basically if you have 3+ cards in the specific slots


----------



## Agavehound

Nevermind.


----------



## tryceo

Can someone help me with my sleeping problem. I have disabled PLL overvolt, upgraded to 1850, and I still can't wake up from sleep.

What happens when I press the keyboard is that the mobo turns on for just a second, and then it turns off, and then it turns on again. The screen will be black, and the LED Code will be "EA", which is a S3 Boot script error. Is there any other way to fix this?


----------



## Sheyster

I'm still on the 1503 BIOS, what's the consensus on the 1805 Beta? Seems like it's been out a while now. I'm surprised there has been no update yet.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster;14508903*
> I'm still on the 1503 BIOS, what's the consensus on the 1805 Beta? Seems like it's been out a while now. I'm surprised there has been no update yet.


Good to go buddy,no problem whatsoever,solid bios


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*


Good to go buddy,no problem whatsoever,solid bios










Good to hear! Were you able to lower your vcore with it and stay stable like a few others have reported?


----------



## Eaglake

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sheyster*


I'm still on the 1503 BIOS, what's the consensus on the 1805 Beta? Seems like it's been out a while now. I'm surprised there has been no update yet.


At least for me it's solid.
The stock one went crazy or maybe I didn't notice that but I had a bug or what and after a failed oc I restarted my pc and CPU multiplier was 299x


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster;14510874*
> Good to hear! Where you able to lower your vcore with it and stay stable like a few others have reported?


I didn't try to lower anything ,i'm on offset mode and pretty happy with it ,same settings as for 1305,boot time is quicker tho


----------



## Erper

just ordered p8p67 pro rev 3.1, i5 2500k... and 8gb vengance...
uuu....
cant wait...
but i have problem...
need to buy sata dvd rw...


----------



## dave12

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erper*


just ordered p8p67 pro rev 3.1, i5 2500k... and 8gb vengance...
uuu....
cant wait...
but i have problem...
need to buy sata dvd rw...


If that's the largest problem you have you have got it made. Those are 15.00usd.


----------



## Erper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dave12;14514084*
> If that's the largest problem you have you have got it made. Those are 15.00usd.


Just kiddin.... in local shops 35e... online 18e asus or lg....


----------



## Grief

don't even buy a physical media drive, I don't even use mine anymore.

To install an os, mount the win 7 .iso file to a stick (microsoft has a tool for this) and install.


----------



## 4.54billionyears

The Asus god hates me. Every time i restart my pc i get this asio.sys error and asus ai suit 2 closes. I uninstall and delete asus ai suite 2 and reinstall and everything is fine but only for awhile. Could this be a comodo firewall problem? I usually use online armor firewall.


----------



## juano

I'm not sure but I've decided to just not install AI suite next time I format, it takes up way too many processes, throws of readings of other monitoring programs like HWMonitor, and it just offers so little that I can't get elsewhere from a program that I already use anyway and like better.


----------



## The Mac

I only use the fan profiler, its actually pretty good.


----------



## The Mac

does comodo use execution blocking? if so, you might need to add all the execuables to the exception list.

Next time you get the error, disable comodo and try to restart the suite

The Asus God btw, is short for PegAsus the flying horse from greek mythology. Just a little something for the trivia nuts..lol


----------



## 4.54billionyears

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac;14557209*
> does comodo use execution blocking? if so, you might need to add all the execuables to the exception list.
> 
> Next time you get the error, disable comodo and try to restart the suite
> 
> The Asus God btw, is short for PegAsus the flying horse from greek mythology. Just a little something for the trivia nuts..lol


yeah, no ****. youre right about pegASUS. good stuff, thanks The Mac.
Quote:


> The company explains the name ASUS as originating from Pegasus, the winged horse of Greek mythology.[7][8] The new organization used only the last four letters of the word in order to give the resulting name a high position in alphabetical listings.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asus


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;14555018*
> I'm not sure but I've decided to just not install AI suite next time I format, it takes up way too many processes, throws of readings of other monitoring programs like HWMonitor, and it just offers so little that I can't get elsewhere from a program that I already use anyway and like better.


I've never used it. Heard too many negative comments about it.


----------



## The Mac

its deff a resource hog and conflicts unless you only use aida64. personally, i prefer to use bios. Software tweaking tends to cause OS problems if it corrupts.


----------



## juano

Yea I'd never OC through it but I kept it around to try and give it a shot, but after removing the things I'd never want to use, I'm only left with temp monitor, core speed monitor and fan control. Then I realized that I prefer and already have installed HWMonitor and CPU-Z and don't need fan control because I bought fans that run at the speed I want. I will install speedfan though and see if I can find a happy middle ground for these AP181s between their low and high setting.

About the glichtiness of it, I'd thought that was mostly in previous versions of it on older boards. I didn't really have a problem with it functioning, except for the monitoring conflicts, but I just realized I don't have a use for it and it is a resource pig for what little it does.


----------



## Grief

Updating to the new marvell controller driver right now.


----------



## psyside

Whats the point of updating it? you got many HDD? or? its disabled on my mobo, Intel > Marvell by far.

BTW guys, how many BSOD's you think is to much? for e.g. if i get like 50 BSOD, is it recommended to reinstall the OS in order to avoid OS corruption/unstable overclock?


----------



## Erper

50bsods... lool///
what are you doing to get that much


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;14577834*
> Whats the point of updating it? you got many HDD? or? its disabled on my mobo, Intel > Marvell by far.
> 
> BTW guys, how many BSOD's you think is to much? for e.g. if i get like 50 BSOD, is it recommended to reinstall the OS in order to avoid OS corruption/unstable overclock?


Disable hard drive caching if you're overclocking until you can ensure it's stable.


----------



## psyside

@gonX, Not sure if i understand you, can you be a lil more specific, btw i use C300 as an OS drive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erper;14577906*
> 50bsods... lool///
> what are you doing to get that much


lol its just a random number, but i got like 30 for sure by now









Basiacally im trying to get my oc stable @4.8ghz 1.43 vcore, which seems like mission impossible for now, and im not really interested in raising it even more for 24/7, my oc is really strange, one time i pass 30 mins linx test, second it crash on first 10 seconds, go figure









My settings

VCCSA Voltage:0.850
VCCIO Voltage: 1.050
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.60
Auto PLL Overvoltage: Disabled
PCH Voltage: Auto
VRM Switching frequency: 350
Vcore PWM/Duty Control: Extreme
Vcore Phase Control: Extreme
VRM Current Capability/Vcore Over-current protection : 130%
CPU Multi 48 by all cores
CPU BCLK: 100
CPU voltage/vcore: 1.435v Manual
DDR Voltage: stock volts/1866mhz
CPU Spread Spectrum: Enabeled
LLC: Ultra High


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


Basiacally im trying to get my oc stable @4.8ghz 1.43 vcore, which seems like mission impossible for now, and im not really interested in raising it even more for 24/7, my oc is really strange, one time i pass 30 mins linx test, second it crash on first 10 seconds, go figure









My settings

VCCSA Voltage:0.850 
VCCIO Voltage: 1.050
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.60
Auto PLL Overvoltage: Disabled
PCH Voltage: Auto
VRM Switching frequency: 350 
Vcore PWM/Duty Control: Extreme
Vcore Phase Control: Extreme
VRM Current Capability/Vcore Over-current protection : 130%
CPU Multi 48 by all cores
CPU BCLK: 100 
CPU voltage/vcore: 1.435v Manual
DDR Voltage: stock volts/1866mhz 
CPU Spread Spectrum: Enabeled 
LLC: Ultra High


Enable *PLL Overvoltage* and Disable *CPU Spread Spectrum*. That should help a bit.


----------



## The Mac

4.8 without pll overvolt? good luck...

you would have to have one of the top 10% of processors to hit that...

if you are getting that many BSODs, you have clearly hit your processors wall.

the only way youll get more, is with PLL overvolt on. it shoud get you 1 or 2 more multis.


----------



## GeforceGTS

^^

It's not as rare as you think, mine can do 4.8 with 1.344v, PLL overvolt disabled.

turning it on doesn't seem to help me at any multi ;l


----------



## munaim1

Some people still don't understand what PLL Overvoltage is for. It's not set from a particular multi, rather some of the high ones. For example it may be needed for 48 but not needed for 49 and so on. The only time PLL overvoltage should be used is when the multi does not boot. On that note, for Asus mobo's Spread spectrum is actually a good thing, it can help voltage fluctuation and should only be disabled when your tinkering with the BCLK, which you really shouldn't be doing unless your doing some crazy runs and need that extra bit of mhz.


----------



## psyside

Guys as far as i know PLL overvoltage is only needed *if you cant boot at specific multy, if you can, it does nothing.*


----------



## psyside

Sorry for double post...

Is there a *way* to get *fixed cpu clock and yet have C states enabeled (as overclocking guides recommend) regarding Asus mobos?*

And yes, setting minimum processor power state at 100% via control panel aint help, the only way to reach fixed cpu clock is to set C1E to auto instead of enabeled, is auto setting same as disabeled? because when i put it on enabeled the processor is changing from 1.6 to 4.8, when C1E auto option is active the processor is @fixed 4.8ghz.


----------



## The Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;14584519*
> Some people still don't understand what PLL Overvoltage is for. It's not set from a particular multi, rather some of the high ones. For example it may be needed for 48 but not needed for 49 and so on. The only time PLL overvoltage should be used is when the multi does not boot. On that note, for Asus mobo's Spread spectrum is actually a good thing, it can help voltage fluctuation and should only be disabled when your tinkering with the BCLK, which you really shouldn't be doing unless your doing some crazy runs and need that extra bit of mhz.


doesnt work that way for me.

I need PLL on to stableize the last 3 multis. (47x,48x,49x)


----------



## Cwolfer

Wrong thread!


----------



## munaim1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mac*


doesnt work that way for me.

I need PLL on to stableize the last 3 multis. (47x,48x,49x)


ummmm okay....

I said:

Quote:



Some people still don't understand what PLL Overvoltage is for. It's not set from a particular multi, rather some of the high ones. For example it *may* be needed for 48 but not needed for 49 and so on. The only time PLL overvoltage should be used is when the multi does not boot.


----------



## The Mac

as you've mentioned, its only needed when the multi doesnt boot.

it doesn't work that way for me

all the multis boot fine, but will bsod at some point without pll on to stabilize it...


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mac*


as you've mentioned, its only needed when the multi doesnt boot.

it doesn't work that way for me

all the multis boot fine, but will bsod at some point without pll on to stabilize it...


This happens to me also


----------



## coolhandluke41

snip*


----------



## coolhandluke41

I was away from benching for a while (1305 bios) but every time i get new toy or get bored i like to go back ,so since i ordered new set of RAM sticks i was going to bench/record the set i got right now with the last bios and compare with the new ram and this is what surprised me the most ..i always need it 1.625v for 2133 to be stable but with 1850 bios so far (still in the process of testing) i got it down to 1.60625v P95 stable ;

bear with me this only x47 (offset mode),next i lower v to 1.5937 and this thing is still rocking..

i'm scratching my head here







lol


----------



## The Mac

one of those lovely generic bios change logs reads "increase dram compatability"

probobly tightened up the timings for certain kits.


----------



## munaim1

Awesome threads need to be bumped up!!!!!


----------



## bowman

ASUS P67 Sabertooth - seriously guys, the memory slots. It's got memory slots with only one retaining clip, which I thought was pretty clever when I mounted the RAM sticks.

However, what the HELL am I supposed to do when I want to REMOVE the memory sticks? I've snapped open the single clip, and the sticks are COMPLETELY stuck. I've never had to FORCE anything out of a motherboard before, it's not supposed to be this way.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bowman;14807764*
> ASUS P67 Sabertooth - seriously guys, the memory slots. It's got memory slots with only one retaining clip, which I thought was pretty clever when I mounted the RAM sticks.
> 
> However, what the HELL am I supposed to do when I want to REMOVE the memory sticks? I've snapped open the single clip, and the sticks are COMPLETELY stuck. I've never had to FORCE anything out of a motherboard before, it's not supposed to be this way.


Pull it up on the side you snapped the retaining clip, then it should come loose.


----------



## munaim1

bumped


----------



## coolhandluke41

is anyone using the new AISuite II V1.02.03 ??
feedback, please..?

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=...postcount=4142


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41;14842913*
> is anyone using the new AISuite II V1.02.03 ??
> feedback, please..?
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1037706133&postcount=4142


It's old.

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1037705646&postcount=4138


----------



## coolhandluke41

yeah ..i noticed this here;
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578865&page=208
and was a bit confused (stasio posted the one i listed here right below)
looks like the Probe II is still unchanged correct ?,is this the same Probe II from January?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41;14846081*
> yeah ..i noticed this here;
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578865&page=208
> and was a bit confused (stasio posted the one i listed here right below)
> looks like the Probe II is still unchanged correct ?,is this the same Probe II from January?


Can't recall what it was in January but it's still the same version, 1.00.29.


----------



## coolhandluke41

thanks


----------



## munaim1

bumped up an awesome thread. thanks Simpletech for your hard work.


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Has anyone else noticed a negative impact from keeping the Intel inf drivers upto date?

Just troubleshooting stuttering in Deus Ex HR and digging deeper into what might be causing it.

The devs are working on a patch, but would be good to find an explanation why some people get it and others don't.

Ruled out GPU, the overclock, page file, SSD, anti virus, other software in the background.

Last line are the Intel chipset drivers.


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arthur Hucksake;14868893*
> Has anyone else noticed a negative impact from keeping the Intel inf drivers upto date?
> 
> Just troubleshooting stuttering in Deus Ex HR and digging deeper into what might be causing it.
> 
> The devs are working on a patch, but would be good to find an explanation why some people get it and others don't.
> 
> Ruled out GPU, the overclock, page file, SSD, anti virus, other software in the background.
> 
> Last line are the Intel chipset drivers.


Does it stutter when not in SLI mode?


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa;14868921*
> Does it stutter when not in SLI mode?


Yeah, stutters regardless. First thing I tried tbh.

There's a huge thread about it on the Eidos forum, effecting a lot of people. Just doesn't add up as to why it's not everyone.

http://forums.eidosgames.com/showthread.php?t=119684&page=27


----------



## The Mac

you can rule out chipset drivers, as they arent really drivers...they are just infs..

if anything, it would be the chipset hardware itself, there are no drivers..

or perhaps the southbridge device drivers (sata, usb, etc)


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Using latest RST and USB drivers, not sure what else I can do in that respect.


----------



## The Mac

try losing the rst and roll back to the MS ahci drivers...asuming you arent on raid of course...


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac;14876622*
> try losing the rst and roll back to the MS ahci drivers...asuming you arent on raid of course...


I will give that a go. Couldn't hurt to try.


----------



## Izvire

Is there a fix for my Asus P8P67 EVO's cold boot?


----------



## webtax

p67 PRO atheros win7 link seems broken


----------



## Izvire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izvire;14887261*
> Is there a fix for my Asus P8P67 EVO's cold boot?


Anyone?
Still getting the occasional problem with my PC, after post it just blinks _ on the top left corner.

Any fix for this?
Should I try a bios update?


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izvire;14934228*
> Anyone?
> Still getting the occasional problem with my PC, after post it just blinks _ on the top left corner.
> 
> Any fix for this?
> Should I try a bios update?


Have you set your boot priority by chance? That sounds like the DOS prompt that pops up when it's looking for an A drive or thumb drive. It usually cycles through all the connected devices if a priority hasn't been established leading to your HDD as the boot device.


----------



## Izvire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAF_wit*


Have you set your boot priority by chance? That sounds like the DOS prompt that pops up when it's looking for an A drive or thumb drive. It usually cycles through all the connected devices if a priority hasn't been established leading to your HDD as the boot device.


Got my SSD on first place which has Windows installed so it should boot straight in to that.


----------



## PB4UGO

...getting close to 3 months since the P8P67 Pro beta 1850 bios graced our presence...did they abandon ship?


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izvire*


Got my SSD on first place which has Windows installed so it should boot straight in to that.


Do you also have it set as #1 under "Hard Drive BBS Priorities"? Another possibility is you still have all of the OPROMS enabled. This forces your BIOS to look at the controllers to see if you want to configure them every time you boot up. You can disable them in the Advanced section of the UEFI. (If you didn't know.)









Hope this helps.


----------



## Izvire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAF_wit;14943605*
> Do you also have it set as #1 under "Hard Drive BBS Priorities"? Another possibility is you still have all of the OPROMS enabled. This forces your BIOS to look at the controllers to see if you want to configure them every time you boot up. You can disable them in the Advanced section of the UEFI. (If you didn't know.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks, I'll try this the next time I get the bug.


----------



## jaqob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PB4UGO;14942479*
> ...getting close to 3 months since the P8P67 Pro beta 1850 bios graced our presence...did they abandon ship?


A bit wired. The idea with an beta would be to iron out the last bugs..? Shouldn't take that much time.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaqob;14948506*
> A bit wired. The idea with an beta would be to iron out the last bugs..? Shouldn't take that much time.


I have a feeling Asus is focusing on X79.


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mac*


If you are going to install win7 x64, dont forget to go into the bios and remove the UEFI strap on boot order 1st thing, or it will intstall GPT.


Can you explain this a bit better?

GPT? because i cant select my SSD as main boot drive, it must be Raido but my raid is not bootable, yet the system still boots but its strange, whenever i change the boot order i got msg: This hardisk may be infected by virus lol!


----------



## The Mac

GPT is the new drive geometry for 2+ TB drives.

Win7 64 defaults to Installing as GPT on all non-formatted drives (new, unformatted), if available, unless you remove the strap from the boot order in the bios. Its the one with the UEFI accross it.

Unless you plan on booting from a drive larger than 2tb, there is absolutely no advange to using GPT over NTFS. It would be better to leave it as NTFS for comapatability.

You can also avoid it by making a fat32 bootable thumbdrive out of the iso and installing it from there.


----------



## The Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;14951955*
> Can you explain this a bit better?
> 
> GPT? because i cant select my SSD as main boot drive, it must be Raido but my raid is not bootable, yet the system still boots but its strange, whenever i change the boot order i got msg: This hardisk may be infected by virus lol!


If you look in the bios, if you installed GPT on your ssd, UEFI sould show up in the boot order.

You can compare this by sticking in the win64 disk, rebooting, and then lookin in bios.


----------



## psyside

Thanks dude, will try.

BTW guy, any program which use mass memory to test the stability of it, except Prime95?


----------



## The Mac

prime 95 is pretty much the gold standard (dos boot mode)....

u can try Aida64, and Sisoft Sandra...they both have mem testers...but prime95 is better...

the intel test suite also has a mem test, but it isnt validated....


----------



## gonX

Use MemTest86+


----------



## Izvire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAF_wit;14943605*
> Do you also have it set as #1 under "Hard Drive BBS Priorities"? Another possibility is you still have all of the OPROMS enabled. This forces your BIOS to look at the controllers to see if you want to configure them every time you boot up. You can disable them in the Advanced section of the UEFI. (If you didn't know.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izvire;14947506*
> Thanks, I'll try this the next time I get the bug.


Sadly this didn't do the trick for me.
Atleast I now know what causes the boot error, I accidentally pressed boot override under my DVD drive so it tried to boot using my DVD drive and guess what: same old blinking _ ...

So it is my DVD drive causing it, but is there any way to stop it?
I already disabled *everything* else from booting except my SSD.
Hoping that this fixes to problem finally.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Izvire*


Sadly this didn't do the trick for me.
Atleast I now know what causes the boot error, I accidentally pressed boot override under my DVD drive so it tried to boot using my DVD drive and guess what: same old blinking _ ...

So it is my DVD drive causing it, but is there any way to stop it?
I already disabled *everything* else from booting except my SSD.
Hoping that this fixes to problem finally.


Disconnect the SATA cable from your DVD drive to confirm this is the problem first. Then I would try plugging it into the opposite controller's port. (Marvel->Intel)(Intel->Marvel) I remember reading some goofy post awhile ago about how even the cable itself on some drives was causing problems, and after changing out the SATA cable, the problem remedied itself. Worth a shot if nothing else works imo.









Good luck!


----------



## Izvire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAF_wit;14973158*
> Disconnect the SATA cable from your DVD drive to confirm this is the problem first. Then I would try plugging it into the opposite controller's port. (Marvel->Intel)(Intel->Marvel) I remember reading some goofy post awhile ago about how even the cable itself on some drives was causing problems, and after changing out the SATA cable, the problem remedied itself. Worth a shot if nothing else works imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!


Guess I'll have to try this next then...


----------



## eduardmc

i haven't been here for a while, i'm running Bios version 1305 and i see asus has release a bunch of you bios up to Bios 1850 right now. It is worth the upgrade for stability. i know the old saying if it aint broken don't fix it but i somehow you also don't want to be left behind.

So which has been the best/most stable Bios for you.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardmc;14977396*
> i haven't been here for a while, i'm running Bios version 1305 and i see asus has release a bunch of you bios up to Bios 1850 right now. It is worth the upgrade for stability. i know the old saying if it aint broken don't fix it but i somehow you also don't want to be left behind.
> 
> So which has been the best/most stable Bios for you.


1850 by a long shot. It has lower voltages across the board, rock-solid stability, and even the LLC has been smoothed out a little. I can definitely recommend this BIOS version.


----------



## webtax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAF_wit;14979839*
> 1850 by a long shot. It has lower voltages across the board, rock-solid stability, and even the LLC has been smoothed out a little. I can definitely recommend this BIOS version.


thanks for the heads up, ill upgrade too


----------



## billythekid2012

Still no new bios update from asus for the p67 boards what a joke.


----------



## The Mac

october


----------



## billythekid2012

what another beta


----------



## The Mac

nope, supposedly full release with IRST 10.6 oprom

If you are having issues, you might want to detail them and see if someone can help you.

Very few issues actually require an updated bios.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Hey guys, quick question, I'm planning on installing my copy of Windows 7 Home Premium through a Flash Drive sometime in the next few days, is there something I need to do or know, motherboard-wise (UEFI boot options or whatever), in order to make this work as smoothly as possible?

Thanks.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy;15038667*
> Hey guys, quick question, I'm planning on installing my copy of Windows 7 Home Premium through a Flash Drive sometime in the next few days, is there something I need to do or know, motherboard-wise (UEFI boot options or whatever), in order to make this work as smoothly as possible?
> 
> Thanks.


Just make sure your USB stick is first in the boot order and is hopefully compatible with the motherboard. I remember reading that some mice and USB sticks had issues in the pre-windows environment, but I believe that those have been ironed out.

Aside from that, there's really little difference between the UEFI and a standard BIOS with regards to settings involving voltages/timings/boot order/SATA configuration/et cetera.


----------



## munaim1

Bumped...


----------



## Tennobanzai

Thanks for the continuous updates. I always get mine here


----------



## seward

Sorry, nm!


----------



## munaim1

Any news on a BIOS update for the P8P67 PRO? Nothing wrong with the 1850, just curious that's all. I would have thought asus would relase a new one not so long after the beta 1850.


----------



## The Mac

october, all P67s


----------



## juano

Where'd you hear that? Even the WS Revo?


----------



## The Mac

dunno about the revo, but id guess yes.

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=...postcount=4263


----------



## juano

That doesn't look like a BIOS update to me, that looks like another intel chipset driver update.


----------



## The Mac

no, hes talking about the OPROM. Thats part of the bios.

The oprom updates are minor for p67, its the other tweaks we are really interested in.

Other than reading that entire thread; in humungo; take my word for it; the october bios will have a lengthy changelog.


----------



## juano

K will do, I'll be sure to hold you responsible if I don't get a new WS Revo BIOS in October.


----------



## The Mac

lol...

as a side note, it looks like they found a way to make the PLL work with resume for the z68 sabertooth, so hopefully well get that for p67...


----------



## The Mac

UEFI update will be 2001, due next week, with IvyB support.

-Raja


----------



## juano

I hope that includes the WS Revo but I don't think so, we are one 1300 as opposed to the 1800 the main line of boards is on. I just hope this board gets Ivy bridge support.


----------



## The Mac

im pretty sure youll get one, as this is the official Ivy Bridge support release


----------



## Tennobanzai

I hope this fixes the double post issue, never really bothered me too much. Sometimes it just scares me when it does since I think I have a waterleak and it killed my rig


----------



## The Mac

?

thats been fixed forever....what bios are you running?

It should only double-post after changing bios settings..

are you not running bclk at 100?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mac*


?

thats been fixed forever....what bios are you running?

It should only double-post after changing bios settings..

are you not running bclk at 100?


I'm running the newest, at least for the WS.

My bclk is 100. All my settings are defaulted expect for the things I need to change for OCing. Enabled AHCI, disabled all LAN ports & sound.

But yeah, if definitely double post, usually on cold start ups


----------



## gonX

OMG, they are actually getting Ivy Bridge support on these boards? Looks like I'll be upgrading to Ivy the day it's released then :3


----------



## The Mac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*


I'm running the newest, at least for the WS.

My bclk is 100. All my settings are defaulted expect for the things I need to change for OCing. Enabled AHCI, disabled all LAN ports & sound.

But yeah, if definitely double post, usually on cold start ups


ah, yes, colds starts will almost always double post.

from off, the BIOS needs to set up the mem/OC timings, and it needs to repost afterwords..


----------



## The Mac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


OMG, they are actually getting Ivy Bridge support on these boards? Looks like I'll be upgrading to Ivy the day it's released then :3


Dont forget, if you have SLI and P67, you WILL NOT get PCIE 3.0 support...


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mac*


Dont forget, if you have SLI and P67, you WILL NOT get PCIE 3.0 support...


What about Crossfire? I'm assuming it's the same.


----------



## The Mac

the only thing the've specified is "non-sli"

heres a link to the models that will be getting the PCIe 3.0 upgrade.

http://event.asus.com/2011/mb/PCIe3_Ready/

unfortunately, only the low end, non-sli early P67s will be compatable.

ie P8P67 vanilla and below.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*


I'm running the newest, at least for the WS.

My bclk is 100. All my settings are defaulted expect for the things I need to change for OCing. Enabled AHCI, disabled all LAN ports & sound.

But yeah, if definitely double post, usually on cold start ups


The fix is to disable CPU PLL overvoltage. Of course you might also have to lower your OC to be able to boot into Win7 with it off.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster;15165809*
> The fix is to disable CPU PLL overvoltage. Of course you might also have to lower your OC to be able to boot into Win7 with it off.


Improper memory timings were also a cause for double boots, but I do believe that this one was resolved through a BIOS revision.


----------



## virus86

I just got a WD30EZRX and I can only partition 2.1TB. Im running on a P8P67-M Pro with bios 720. The hard drive is on a dock connected via eSATA, so its on the Marvel port (Marvell 91xx SATA 6G Controller). Ive tried both IDE/ACHI settings in the BIOS. Ive tried drivers 1.2.0.1006 (from this thread) and 1.0.0.1045 (from ASUS) and I cant use the whole drive.

Edit: Oh google. In Disk Management, right click on Disk X, "convert to GPT"


----------



## The Mac

2001 bios are out

ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Is it still necessary to clear CMOS when flashing to a new UEFI?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac;15197137*
> 2001 bios are out
> 
> ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlackerITGuy;15197173*
> Is it still necessary to clear CMOS when flashing to a new UEFI?


No. However, it is necessary to load optimized defaults after flashing.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Woot 2001 bios! Anyone test it yet?


----------



## jaqob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac;15197137*
> 2001 bios are out
> 
> ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/


A good thing that I'm not at home at the moment...

Waiting for reports









Edit: Anyone found a changelog?


----------



## juano

BIOSs for everyone! cept me







ugh I knew it, I just hope they get to bringing Ivy Bridge support to this mobo eventually.

Here what I found as far as a changelog.

Fix list basics are:

1) S3 resume with CPU PLL OV Enabled is patched - should work on most DRAM (cheaper ICs may have issues).

2) Ivy Bridge Support enabled.

I will update again when I get another list. P67 ORom is 10.5 until 10.6 goes final at Intel.

-Raja

I don't have an account over at Hardforum but if anyone who does would complain/ask about the WS Revo on our behalf I'd appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## The Mac

i threw that in for ya...


----------



## iatacs19

S3 resume with PLL Disabled should work now?


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iatacs19*


S3 resume with PLL Disabled should work now?


S3 Resume with PLL Overvoltage *disabled* has always worked in my experience (and apparently others too) - it's once you start enabling it causes issues, which this update seems to fix.


----------



## iatacs19

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


S3 Resume with PLL Overvoltage *disabled* has always worked in my experience (and apparently others too) - it's once you start enabling it causes issues, which this update seems to fix.


Sadly it has never worked on my Sabertooth P67 B3, what is strange is that on my old non-B3 Deluxe S3 resume was working perfectly.


----------



## gonX

That's odd. I was very close to getting the Sabertooth - good thing I didn't now


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


BIOSs for everyone! cept me







ugh I knew it, I just hope they get to bringing Ivy Bridge support to this mobo eventually.

Here what I found as far as a changelog.

Fix list basics are:

1) S3 resume with CPU PLL OV Enabled is patched - should work on most DRAM (cheaper ICs may have issues).

2) Ivy Bridge Support enabled.

I will update again when I get another list. P67 ORom is 10.5 until 10.6 goes final at Intel.

-Raja

I don't have an account over at Hardforum but if anyone who does would complain/ask about the WS Revo on our behalf I'd appreciate it. Thanks


On the ASUS website, it doesnt show IB support for the WS


----------



## juano

Does it show it for the other boards? Where? How long has it shown it? Because this BIOS is the one that added it for them, so is there a page that has said for a while that certain boards will support IB and the WS just isn't on it or is this a recent development due to this latest BIOS?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;15200826*
> Does it show it for the other boards? Where? How long has it shown it? Because this BIOS is the one that added it for them, so is there a page that has said for a while that certain boards will support IB and the WS just isn't on it or is this a recent development due to this latest BIOS?


On the bottom it list the IB supported boards. No WS. I hope that changes because I was planning on going to IB

http://event.asus.com/2011/mb/PCIe3_Ready/


----------



## juano

As far as I can tell all the boards there already have their BIOS update out that adds support for IB, so hopefully that means that they only add the boards to that list when either the BIOS is available or will be available soon. Let's hope that they will add support for IB eventually.

Raja had this to say.

The WS team is separate and has its own validation time. I will try to find out.

-Raha

Maybe if you have a account over at hardforum you can ask about IB support for our board in this thread so he can try to find out about that as well, I ought to make an account too.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

No changelog for the 2001 bios yet?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02*


No changelog for the 2001 bios yet?


Fix list basics are:
1) S3 resume with CPU PLL OV Enabled is patched - should work on most DRAM (cheaper ICs may have issues).
2) Ivy Bridge Support enabled.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


As far as I can tell all the boards there already have their BIOS update out that adds support for IB, so hopefully that means that they only add the boards to that list when either the BIOS is available or will be available soon. Let's hope that they will add support for IB eventually.

Raja had this to say.

*The WS team is separate and has its own validation time. I will try to find out.
*
-Raha

Maybe if you have a account over at hardforum you can ask about IB support for our board in this thread so he can try to find out about that as well, I ought to make an account too.


I'm guessing this would be our answer. If anything, it will be released at a later time since almost all the other updates for the WS takes longer. I'm just sad my WS and H67 boards do not have updates yet or ever


----------



## juano

Yes but he's currently only going to ask the WS team about when the next BIOS update is, not if it will include IB support or if they ever intend to bring IB support to the WS. I figured it might be a good idea to get him to ask about IB support at the same time.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


Yes but he's currently only going to ask the WS team about when the next BIOS update is, not if it will include IB support or if they ever intend to bring IB support to the WS. I figured it might be a good idea to get him to ask about IB support at the same time.


Just asked for you


----------



## matrix2000x2

Were can I get a Q-Shield for my Asus P8P67 Pro? I bought it off fleabay and it was missing a Q Shield, Sli bridge, and all the SATA Cables.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matrix2000x2*


Were can I get a Q-Shield for my Asus P8P67 Pro? I bought it off fleabay and it was missing a Q Shield, Sli bridge, and all the SATA Cables.


The Asus store of course.









Clicky

edit: Missed the SLI bridge links: 
http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?..._detail&p=2016
http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?..._detail&p=2015
http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?..._detail&p=2001

Bon apetit!


----------



## matrix2000x2

This will work for all Asus motherboards? Also, where can I get a SLI bridge for free?


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matrix2000x2*


This will work for all Asus motherboards? Also, where can I get a SLI bridge for free?


Dah, you missed my edit by a split second! I added the SLI bridges.







That Q-Shield is specifically made for the motherboard in your post. You can search their site for different models if need be.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Anyone try it?


----------



## CTV

Hi Everyone

I own an Asus Sabertooth P67 (B3 revision) motherboard (not sure on the BIOS version though). I also have an OCZ 120GB Vertex 3 SSD. Windows 7 64bit was installed using UEFI mode through the BIOS boot sequence selection. Latest chipet & Intel RST installed. SSD mode set to AHCI. Windows 7 WEI score of 7.9 on disk performance.

Question 1: How does windows boot-up time get measured when generally referred to online & in benchmarks etc? From press of power to logon screen? Or from Windows splash screen to logon screen?

Question 2: My machine does not boot up "slow" I would say, however to me, it feels like the motherboard boot time is a tad on the slow side prior to handing over the Windows splash screen. Is this normal?

My shutdown time is definitely much quicker than a normal HDD though.

Any ideas, comments or advice please?


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CTV*


Hi Everyone

I own an Asus Sabertooth P67 (B3 revision) motherboard (not sure on the BIOS version though). I also have an OCZ 120GB Vertex 3 SSD. Windows 7 64bit was installed using UEFI mode through the BIOS boot sequence selection. Latest chipet & Intel RST installed. SSD mode set to AHCI. Windows 7 WEI score of 7.9 on disk performance.

Question 1: How does windows boot-up time get measured when generally referred to online & in benchmarks etc? From press of power to logon screen? Or from Windows splash screen to logon screen?

Question 2: My machine does not boot up "slow" I would say, however to me, it feels like the motherboard boot time is a tad on the slow side prior to handing over the Windows splash screen. Is this normal?

My shutdown time is definitely much quicker than a normal HDD though.

Any ideas, comments or advice please?


I am pretty sure the boot time benchmarks you see floating around the web vary on their own definition on when they start counting. I've seen both from the pressing of the power button to after the BIOS/UEFI screen displays.

If your boot time feels sluggish, it is likely that you have the OPROMS enabled in your BIOS. This forces the UEFI to look at them every time you boot up and wait to see if you want to enter them to make changes. Aside from that, I can't think of much else that would necessarily slow down your boot time (to windows, not talking about startup proceses) aside from possibly changing your full screen display option which is probably adding a few hundred milliseconds to your boot time versus the 1 or 2 seconds OPROMS add.

My









Edit: Has anyone found a changelog yet? I normally flash without giving much thought, but as I have a few papers I'm doing for school, I don't want to risk corrupting windows at this juncture in time.


----------



## CTV

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAF_wit*


I am pretty sure the boot time benchmarks you see floating around the web vary on their own definition on when they start counting. I've seen both from the pressing of the power button to after the BIOS/UEFI screen displays.

If your boot time feels sluggish, it is likely that you have the OPROMS enabled in your BIOS. This forces the UEFI to look at them every time you boot up and wait to see if you want to enter them to make changes. Aside from that, I can't think of much else that would necessarily slow down your boot time (to windows, not talking about startup proceses) aside from possibly changing your full screen display option which is probably adding a few hundred milliseconds to your boot time versus the 1 or 2 seconds OPROMS add.

My










Thank you for the reply. Where exactly do you change the OPROMS setting as I cannot remember seeing such an option? I am at work now so I can't go check right now. Thanks


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV;15210470*
> Thank you for the reply. Where exactly do you change the OPROMS setting as I cannot remember seeing such an option? I am at work now so I can't go check right now. Thanks


I figure a picture is worth a thousand words:









It's in the advanced section of the UEFI.


----------



## CTV

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAF_wit*


I figure a picture is worth a thousand words:

It's in the advanced section of the UEFI.










Thanks. Do I do that for everything? i.e. Marvel Storage controller, Intel PXE etc?


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTV;15210754*
> Thanks. Do I do that for everything? i.e. Marvel Storage controller, Intel PXE etc?


Whatever you don't need to configure. I have all mine disabled at the moment. You can always go back in and enable them if you want to make changes.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

I can confirm that the new 2001 bios is awesome


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy;15215427*
> I can confirm that the new 2001 bios is awesome


Can you clarify on awesome?







I liked how 1850 added a little more stability (haven't had a BSOD since 1850) while allowing me to drop my vcore a hair more. These are in addition to the noted changes in the changelog.

Edit: I ask this as the only item in the changelog is 22nm CPU support so far.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAF_wit;15216282*
> Can you clarify on awesome?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked how 1850 added a little more stability (haven't had a BSOD since 1850) while allowing me to drop my vcore a hair more. These are in addition to the noted changes in the changelog.
> 
> Edit: I ask this as the only item in the changelog is 22nm CPU support so far.


I believe they fixed Sleep with PLL Overvoltage enabled.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX;15217088*
> I believe they fixed Sleep with PLL Overvoltage enabled.


Wow. Certainly took awhile, but I bet a lot of folks are happy if this is true.









...Unfortunately, my computer is a methamphetamine addict, so it never sleeps.


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

What about stability with the new bios? Have they made any changes there?


----------



## iGuitarGuy

Sleep mode works now. It was a little easier for me to make my overclock stable


----------



## CTV

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iGuitarGuy*


I can confirm that the new 2001 bios is awesome










The BIOS still shows as "BETA" for the Sabertooth P67?


----------



## stasio

SABERTOOTH-P67-ASUS-1904
ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LG...-ASUS-1904.zip


----------



## CTV

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stasio*


SABERTOOTH-P67-ASUS-1904
ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LG...-ASUS-1904.zip


Thank you for trying, however I do want the 2001 version of the BIOS due to support for 22nm (Ivy Bridge) CPU's. I am just inquiring why is still says "BETA" and is it really safe? When can we expect the final 2001 version?


----------



## stasio

It's too early for IB.
btw,
BIOS 1904 released today.


----------



## juano

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stasio*


SABERTOOTH-P67-ASUS-1904
ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/LG...-ASUS-1904.zip


Pretty sure this makes it literally every Asus board _but _the WS Revo that has had a new BIOS in the last week...


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;15245790*
> Pretty sure this makes it literally every Asus board _but_ the WS Revo that has had a new BIOS in the last week...


The WS always gets it's stuff 1-2 weeks later. This is a good thing for us, since that means there is more testing that goes into it. Lets just hope they didn't forget about us.. They did mention The WS board will stay in production for 2 years guaranteed, so lets hope that means it will get continuous updates in those 2 years.

Btw, there is more boards that didn't get the update yet, like some H67 boards.


----------



## yoyo711

Thinking update bios 2001.
But I'm Scary


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoyo711;15252920*
> Thinking update bios 2001.
> But I'm Scary


It should be "But I'm scared".

"Scared" is when you are frightened.
"Scary" is when you frighten others.

This is just to help you improve your English, not to insult you.









And I'm also too scared to update the bios


----------



## The Mac

updated, no problems...pll on auto, no probs with sleep yet.

used to have a reboot every 10 sleeps or so on 1850, well see if thats fixed...


----------



## McLaren_F1

Updated to 2001 also seems the same as 0105 i had before


----------



## yoyo711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varrkarus;15256935*
> It should be "But I'm scared".
> 
> "Scared" is when you are frightened.
> "Scary" is when you frighten others.
> 
> This is just to help you improve your English, not to insult you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm also too scared to update the bios


Thanks








Sounds like my wife tho~

Thanks again


----------



## Bodhiwan

I'm still having problems with my rig....







After weeks and weeks of troubleshooting I'm close to giving up on it. I replaced the PSU as suggested and this fixed the 3D graphics BSOD problems, but I still get random BSOD a couple of times a day. I have tried just about everything to figure out what it could be.

Most of the time I don't even get to see the BSOD, it just restarts itself, but I can often spot one coming. For example I notice that Firefox stops responding, then gradually I can't access Task Manager or quit any open programs. After reboot it often "forgets" the order of my drives so I have to set the main boot drive again in BIOS.

I have reinstalled Windows once hoping it would fix it, and run a number of tests according to what I've read on this site. Although no indication as to what the problem could be, I'm pretty sure I have a faulty part but I don't know which one to go back to the store with.

The BSOD stop that I get the most when it's visible is 0x000000F4. Here are some crash dumps that I've uploaded:

http://www.evangelyn.com/diverse/log/070811-5740-01.dmp
http://www.evangelyn.com/diverse/log/071411-6068-01.dmp
http://www.evangelyn.com/diverse/log/071511-7893-01.dmp
http://www.evangelyn.com/diverse/log/073011-5959-01.dmp
http://www.evangelyn.com/diverse/log/081111-5616-01.dmp

Any input would be very much appreciated







Specs as below.


----------



## SimpleTech

Have you tried using a HDD instead of your SSD? OCZ is known for their countless firmware mess ups.

Also try running Memtest to factor out if your RAM is bad or not.


----------



## Bodhiwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;15280493*
> Have you tried using a HDD instead of your SSD? OCZ is known for their countless firmware mess ups.
> 
> Also try running Memtest to factor out if your RAM is bad or not.


Thanks SimpleTech, I've never really suspected the SSD, will see if I can find a HDD to make a clean install on.
I haven't been able to run memtest as I couldn't get it to work from a startup disk or USB stick for some reason. I've only run the ASUS PC diagnostics and its memory test. I realize it's probably not as valid as memtest so I should probably have a go at trying to run memtest at boot again.

Edit: I've just been over at the OCZ forums and man it's crammed with issues with these drives... Not ever sure I want to spend days doing all that is suggested there and a lot of it even doesn't seem to fix it for people. Is there an SSD drive that I can replace it with that is more reliable?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bodhiwan*


Is there an SSD drive that I can replace it with that is more reliable?


Intel 510
Crucial M4


----------



## Bodhiwan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


Intel 510
Crucial M4


Thanks mate, will look into those


----------



## dibadiba

I accidentally posted in what is probably not the best subforum to get the answer I'm looking for, so I'll just put a link to the thread here

I'm using a p67a-gd53 and trying to fit two ASUS 6950 cards onto it. Any suggestions on what to do now that it's obvious they're too close together? Should I just get a different motherboard?


----------



## viperxbr

Anyone try and downgrade your BIOS from 2001 to 1904?

It's not letting me in the BIOS update utility.


----------



## The Mac

from 19xx to 20xx is codepath change, you wont be able to downgrade without some serious hoop jumping.


----------



## Francko1979

Hey guys!

New BIOS for the ASUS WS Revo is out!
Version 1402
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8P67-WS_Revolution/BIOS/P8P67-WS-REVOLUTION-ASUS-1402.zip

Supossed to be officially out on Saturday.

Enjoy!


----------



## christophono

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forsaken1;11951097*
> I installed Intels driver provided with the new board.
> 
> So far the P8P67 PRO(1053 bios) & 2500k is working well.Mobo likes to double post on certain changes made in bios.
> 
> 4.8 @ 1.33v.No other adjustments for voltage.Will play around to see if i can reduce cpuv.
> 
> Heats up under linx(64 Gflops) quickly.Will get it under water soon and go for 5.


hey dude in regards of the double post update your bios to the latest version and then all you have to do to fix it is go into the APM option on your bios and change your comp to power on via PCIe. That should solve the double post.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Francko1979;15298656*
> Hey guys!
> 
> New BIOS for the ASUS WS Revo is out!
> Version 1402
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8P67-WS_Revolution/BIOS/P8P67-WS-REVOLUTION-ASUS-1402.zip
> 
> Supossed to be officially out on Saturday.
> 
> Enjoy!


Awesome! Well you're offcially off the hook Mac. Thanks to all those who asked my questions for me on Hardforum, I didn't want to have to make an account there for two questions.


----------



## psyside

Guys, how is the new 2011 BIOS? worth to upgrade? more stable oc? lower temps/voltages maybe?


----------



## viperxbr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


Guys, how is the new 2011 BIOS? worth to upgrade? more stable oc? lower temps/voltages maybe?


No. Not worth the upgrade. For me anyways. And now I'm stuck at that revision because of the wonderful ******* at ASUS decided to remove the option of backing it out! How can you release a BETA BIOS to the public and not give a back-out option???? Or even a warning you can't back out!!

To top it off, they then release, after the fact, a new stable revision that's LOWER than the latest BETA. Those of us who decided to upgrade to the 2001 now cannot move back to the new stable rev because it's an "image outdated"!! ***!

I had to crank up my vcore (resulting in higher temps) with this BETA BIOS in order to get the same stability as I got with 1606.

That's why I want out.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperxbr;15305079*
> No. Not worth the upgrade. For me anyways. And now I'm stuck at that revision because of the wonderful ******* at ASUS decided to remove the option of backing it out! How can you release a BETA BIOS to the public and not give a back-out option???? Or even a warning you can't back out!!
> 
> To top it off, they then release, after the fact, a new stable revision that's LOWER than the latest BETA. Those of us who decided to upgrade to the 2001 now cannot move back to the new stable rev because it's an "image outdated"!! ***!
> 
> I had to crank up my vcore (resulting in higher temps) with this BETA BIOS in order to get the same stability as I got with 1606.
> 
> That's why I want out.


I remember reading a method to rollback BIOS revisions on [H] some time ago. Perhaps someone that has updated to the new UEFI version can attempt this and let the others know if it works? Just a suggestion.









Edit: I found it! clicky ***USE AT YOUR OWN RISK***


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperxbr;15305079*
> No. Not worth the upgrade. For me anyways. And now I'm stuck at that revision because of the wonderful ******* at ASUS decided to remove the option of backing it out! How can you release a BETA BIOS to the public and not give a back-out option???? Or even a warning you can't back out!!
> 
> To top it off, they then release, after the fact, a new stable revision that's LOWER than the latest BETA. Those of us who decided to upgrade to the 2001 now cannot move back to the new stable rev because it's an "image outdated"!! ***!
> 
> I had to crank up my vcore (resulting in higher temps) with this BETA BIOS in order to get the same stability as I got with 1606.
> 
> That's why I want out.


Thanks for the detailed answer, rep+


----------



## The Mac

i found the upgrade worth it for one reason: SLEEP now functions 100% correctly.

as i mentioned earlier, you can only roll back on the same codepath...

20xx is a new codepath, so u cant roll back to 19xx without hoop jumping as HAF_Wit has linked to.

you take a larger risk of bricking your board by doing so.

There are two bootblocks in the BIOS that control the crashfreebios feature. The ASUS flash utility manages those bootblocks to make sure you cant brick your board. By using a flash utility NOT from asus specifically, if anything goes sideways, you could corrupt those bootblocks and brick your board permenantly.


----------



## szubster

The BIOS chip(at least in P8P67 Pro i have) is removable. And flashing it by programmer costs(at least in Poland) about 30zł(less than 10USD), so you can always found someone in your neighbourhood with proper hardware and go to them if anything goes wrong.


----------



## rohicks

I need some help from y'all.

I just flashed the new bios 2001 from the AI suite and it said it successfully flashed.

I rebooted as instructed and went through post, and then to a black screen with a blinking underscore a few lines from the top, and the board is showing error code AE. Legacy error according to manual.

I've changed all my boot devices around thinking it might of changed them. I put the bios tool and an older bios that was shipped with my board, the 1606, on a USB to try and roll back to that bios to fix it. When i hit f8 to load the boot manager i get two USB options that show and i've tried both options to which nothing works. It goes back to the blank screen with the blinking underscore cursor.

Can someone help me or did the 2001 bios brick my mobo?!


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rohicks*


Can someone help me or did the 2001 bios brick my mobo?!


What board do you have exactly? After getting into the BIOS, reload Optimized Defaults and reboot.

If you're still getting the same blinking cursor, try clearing the CMOS.


----------



## rohicks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


What board do you have exactly? After getting into the BIOS, reload Optimized Defaults and reboot.

If you're still getting the same blinking cursor, try clearing the CMOS.


Actually pressing the CMOS button in the rear is the first thing i did upon getting this screen sorry for leaving that out. I counted to 30 seconds, but maybe i need to hold it more. I'll remove battery for 5 minutes as that seems to always be a more concrete method.

I have p8p67 deluxe b3.

Reloading defaults did not work btw.

My bios has been running default settings, except for the manual override on my memory to run at 1600 because it's seeing it as 1333. I can't seem to overclock the board anyways because of the memory incompatibility. DDR3 1600 240 pin 4 x 4gb corsair vegeance. When i try to over clock i get the memory light (which is a whole other issue). Actually that is why i decided to update the bios in the first place, thinking that it might fix the memory incompatibility and allow me to overclock the rig.


----------



## SimpleTech

It's normal for the board to see your memory as 1333MHz since that is what the memory controller supports up to natively.

When you changed it to 1600, did you change the memory timings and voltage? Since you're running 4 modules, you may have to increase VCCIO a little.


----------



## rohicks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


It's normal for the board to see your memory as 1333MHz since that is what the memory controller supports up to natively.

When you changed it to 1600, did you change the memory timings and voltage? Since you're running 4 modules, you may have to increase VCCIO a little.


No I didn't. The timings are automatically set to 9-9-9-24 which is the correct ratings. As far as the voltage I'm unaware; I've never played with tweaking the memory settings that much. However, now it doesn't even matter since the bios update seems to have locked me out of using the computer completely.


----------



## juano

Does that memory not have an XMP profile for your board? You'd go to the AI tweaker page of the advanced side of the BIOS then set the "AI Overclock Tuner" from either auto of manual to "XMP"


----------



## rohicks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *juano*


Does that memory not have an XMP profile for your board? You'd go to the AI tweaker page of the advanced side of the BIOS then set the "AI Overclock Tuner" from either auto of manual to "XMP"


Yes I'm aware of that. That's not the issue. Making sure the new 2001 bios didn't brick my board and getting my rig back to running is the issue.


----------



## juano

Oops sorry, only read your last two posts and missed the first. I'll let SimpleTech continue to help you as he very likely knows better what he's doing than I do. GL getting it sorted.


----------



## HAF_wit

This might seem like a silly question, but have you booted with your USB stick in that contains a different BIOS and pressed F5 (sets default BIOS options)? The deluxe is supposed to have a "CrashFree" backup feature that restores corrupted/damaged BIOS files when one is present and the device fails to boot.

I would make sure that ONLY the USB stick is plugged in (or dvd/cd) aside from your mouse/keyboard. The blinking cursor could also be that it reset your boot priorities (if you can get into your BIOS) which would make it point to a random device. Make sure that your OS drive is #1.

Good luck!


----------



## rohicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAF_wit;15315935*
> This might seem like a silly question, but have you booted with your USB stick in that contains a different BIOS and pressed F5 (sets default BIOS options)? The deluxe is supposed to have a "CrashFree" backup feature that restores corrupted/damaged BIOS files when one is present and the device fails to boot.
> 
> I would make sure that ONLY the USB stick is plugged in (or dvd/cd) aside from your mouse/keyboard. The blinking cursor could also be that it reset your boot priorities (if you can get into your BIOS) which would make it point to a random device. Make sure that your OS drive is #1.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for the input. Hopefully this doesn't come off as me being a dick because that's not my intentions. However, in my posts on the previous page i stated i flashed the bios via the ai suite in windows, and then tried to revert back to an old bios via the USB after it wouldn't boot. So the USB did contain a different version bios (the version that was shipped with my board cd that i downloaded from asus's website - v.1606). I also stated i already tried looking at the boot priorities to see if it switched them around. I was reading on the web that the AE error seems to sometimes switch the boot priorities around. They didn't change. So i even manually tried to boot from my windows installation HD from the BIOS via the boot manager and it still acted the same way as i described. In this case, a blank black screen with an underscore blinking cursor about 5 or so lines from the top of my screen. It seems to act this way no matter how i try to boot the system, whether it's USB or my HD.

I wasn't aware of the crash free feature. That's nice. However the AI suite when flashing the new bios told me it was successful, and if it was corrupted it probably would of already restored it right? So i'm assuming the bios is not corrupted, but something is preventing it from booting the system. I don't know.

So like i said, I hope i don't sound like a dick but i did try those options already. I appreciate the quick feedback I'm recieving if anyone has another other ideas on what to do I'd appreciate input. I don't know if ASUS customer support is open tomorrow, but I'm going to call them. Even though i know they probably won't help me much. I've heard their support is one of the worst of any company out there.

This sucks


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rohicks;15316235*
> Thanks for the input. Hopefully this doesn't come off as me being a dick because that's not my intentions. However, in my posts on the previous page i stated i flashed the bios via the ai suite in windows, and then tried to revert back to an old bios via the USB after it wouldn't boot. So the USB did contain a different version bios (the version that was shipped with my board cd that i downloaded from asus's website - v.1606). I also stated i already tried looking at the boot priorities to see if it switched them around. I was reading on the web that the AE error seems to sometimes switch the boot priorities around. They didn't change. So i even manually tried to boot from my windows installation HD from the BIOS via the boot manager and it still acted the same way as i described. In this case, a blank black screen with an underscore blinking cursor about 5 or so lines from the top of my screen. It seems to act this way no matter how i try to boot the system, whether it's USB or my HD.
> 
> I wasn't aware of the crash free feature. That's nice. However the AI suite when flashing the new bios told me it was successful, and if it was corrupted it probably would of already restored it right? So i'm assuming the bios is not corrupted, but something is preventing it from booting the system. I don't know.
> 
> So like i said, I hope i don't sound like a dick but i did try those options already. I appreciate the quick feedback I'm recieving if anyone has another other ideas on what to do I'd appreciate input. I don't know if ASUS customer support is open tomorrow, but I'm going to call them. Even though i know they probably won't help me much. I've heard their support is one of the worst of any company out there.
> 
> This sucks


You're not being a jerk as it is understandable when 90% of today's readers just skim through a post/article and formulate an answer that may or may not be based on what the actual question is. In my defense however, I did not see that you had put in the bit about boot order in your OP, so that is either an edit I missed while tabbed out eating my dinner, or a good ol' case of PEBKAC on my part. (FYI - the Q CODE: AE refers to legacy boot error, which usually means you have something wrong with your boot order.)

I had seen that you have put in media with a BIOS ROM on it, but you did not mention if A) You are able to actually get into the BIOS still or B) Had hit F5 to restore default values; this is why I mentioned putting in the USB/DVD/CD and doing so. I would definitely contact ASUS, but you will need to be persistent. They have either 100% AMAZING service, or they have 100% complete crap service - it all depends on who you get.









All that being said, if this were my board (we have the same model) I would still investigate not only boot order, but also to make sure that it did not revert you to IDE/AHCI, causing an issue. AHCI is default, but for folks that don't feel like installing a fresh copy of windows, and have had a mechanical HDD, IDE is default.

Sorry to hear I was unable to help, but I do wish you good luck in resolving your problem.


----------



## rohicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAF_wit;15318296*
> You're not being a jerk as it is understandable when 90% of today's readers just skim through a post/article and formulate an answer that may or may not be based on what the actual question is. In my defense however, I did not see that you had put in the bit about boot order in your OP, so that is either an edit I missed while tabbed out eating my dinner, or a good ol' case of PEBKAC on my part. (FYI - the Q CODE: AE refers to legacy boot error, which usually means you have something wrong with your boot order.)
> 
> I had seen that you have put in media with a BIOS ROM on it, but you did not mention if A) You are able to actually get into the BIOS still or B) Had hit F5 to restore default values; this is why I mentioned putting in the USB/DVD/CD and doing so. I would definitely contact ASUS, but you will need to be persistent. They have either 100% AMAZING service, or they have 100% complete crap service - it all depends on who you get.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that being said, if this were my board (we have the same model) I would still investigate not only boot order, but also to make sure that it did not revert you to IDE/AHCI, causing an issue. AHCI is default, but for folks that don't feel like installing a fresh copy of windows, and have had a mechanical HDD, IDE is default.
> 
> Sorry to hear I was unable to help, but I do wish you good luck in resolving your problem.


Yes I am able to get into bios, and yes i had already restored defaults.

I've already checked the boot order and I keep checking it, and i've even forced the boot order a few times to my windows install regardless the order I had them in. Right now order is DVD/windows HD/USB/blank HD.

The IDE point is good to bring up I hadn't thought of that. Embarrassing to say, but I actually can't remember what i installed my system as whether being IDE or AHCI. I'm about 90% sure it was IDE. It was set to AHCI. So that probably means I will have to reinstall windows right? Because I've heard you can't switch the setup after it's been installed or else you will mess things up and have to install a fresh copy. Although if the drivers for IDE/AHCI is already installed on the device switching back to the setting that it was set to, in my case probably IDE, it should boot right? Neither setting would boot.

I was able to boot into free dos mode via the asus original CD. Once there i switched to my USB device and was finally able to boot from the usb into the bios dos updater tool. Once there i navigated to my old rom file and tried to install it.

As said here a few posts back...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viperxbr;15305079*
> No. Not worth the upgrade. For me anyways. And now I'm stuck at that revision because of the wonderful ******* at ASUS decided to remove the option of backing it out! How can you release a BETA BIOS to the public and not give a back-out option???? Or even a warning you can't back out!!


I cannot revert back because the bios will not allow you to roll back to an older bios now! See the screenshot i took of what it looks like when you try to do it. If you take a second to look to the top left of the screen you will see what bios it currently recognizes, which is the 2001 i installed. So it clearly knows that 2001 is there and running so that would leave me to believe that it definitely isn't corrupted or wasn't corrupted during my flashing process last night.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1053401/pc/bios.jpg

A thought to maybe trying to install windows 7 on my second HD and trying to boot from that install to see what happens? Or does anyone think that's just a waste of time.

I called ASUS support, after being hung up on 3 times, I finally got what appeared to be someone on the other end. He was speaking fast and repeating himself twice saying there are currently no technicians around (i think he said call back in a few hours). When I said hello ... hello ... the line was quite, but the line was still connected. It was like they were on the other end listening to me, but not responding!?


----------



## The Mac

make sure your sata devices are set to hotplug, there is some weirdness in the new bios for SSDs.

I had the line as well on 1st boot after update, i sat there and waited for 5 mins or so, then it booted normally. All reboots have been fine since.

I didnt check the q-code though when it happened.


----------



## xandypx

I don't think the BIOS update bricked your board. If the board were bricked, you wouldn't get into the EUFI, or run any type of utility like the DOS BIOS updater.

The blinking curser/black screen I would take an educated guess is the point where the EUFI hands control of the system to the OS (actually Win7's bootloader). I tend to believe that the problem does in fact reside with something that happened in either the bootloader (BCD) files (my first guess), or the HDD, or the code in the EUFI that makes this handoff (pointing to an incorrect BCD location). You haven't gotten a "No Operating system" error, which is why I believe this.

There is a very good chance that your BCD files are actually on the spinner, and not your SSD if both drives were attached to the system during your windows install. I seen some crazy things happen with windows... Try setting your spinner as the first boot device. I have actually seen this correct the issue you are experiencing on other systems.

You can also try to repair your windows 7 installation by booting to the install DVD. selecting a BCD repair or an OS repair from the utilities on the disk.

I don't think this is the problem/or the answer but I'll throw it out there anyway;

Another alternative might be to try a reinstall BIOS 2001 from the DOS utility, just in case something did in fact mess up during the install. EUFI is software driven, so it is not impossible for one small piece of code to have gotten corrupt, and the EUFI still seem to operate correctly.


----------



## rohicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac;15320851*
> make sure your sata devices are set to hotplug, there is some weirdness in the new bios for SSDs.
> 
> I had the line as well on 1st boot after update, i sat there and waited for 5 mins or so, then it booted normally. All reboots have been fine since.
> 
> I didnt check the q-code though when it happened.


They are not on hotplug at least the last time i checked they weren't. I'll double check.
I don't have SSD yet unfortunately.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandypx;15320921*
> I don't think the BIOS update bricked your board. If the board were bricked, you wouldn't get into the EUFI, or run any type of utility like the DOS BIOS updater.
> 
> The blinking curser/black screen I would take an educated guess is the point where the EUFI hands control of the system to the OS (actually Win7's bootloader). I tend to believe that the problem does in fact reside with something that happened in either the bootloader (BCD) files (my first guess), or the HDD, or the code in the EUFI that makes this handoff (pointing to an incorrect BCD location). You haven't gotten a "No Operating system" error, which is why I believe this.
> 
> There is a very good chance that your BCD files are actually on the spinner, and not your SSD if both drives were attached to the system during your windows install. I seen some crazy things happen with windows... Try setting your spinner as the first boot device. I have actually seen this correct the issue you are experiencing on other systems.
> 
> You can also try to repair your windows 7 installation by booting to the install DVD. selecting a BCD repair or an OS repair from the utilities on the disk.
> 
> I don't think this is the problem/or the answer but I'll throw it out there anyway;
> 
> Another alternative might be to try a reinstall BIOS 2001 from the DOS utility, just in case something did in fact mess up during the install. EUFI is software driven, so it is not impossible for one small piece of code to have gotten corrupt, and the EUFI still seem to operate correctly.


I reinstalled the 2001 bios via the USB method and bupdater as suggested.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1053401/pc/biosUpdate.jpg

Restarted and same problem - AE error.
Tried the windows CD repair process, restarted and same problem - AE error.

Now I am noticing something that might seem odd during boot when it shows my hard drives on screen. On the far right it says unconfigured for both of them. Is that a problem? I don't ever remember seeing those words there.

I feel like I've tried everything (at least that I know to do). This is not good


----------



## rohicks

Ok so sorry for multiple posts on this issue, but you guys seem very helpful, and maybe this will help someone else with the same issue some day.

I was able to get ahold of an asus support guy and we discussed some options. After telling him everything I've done he said I pretty much did everything possible to recover the system. He also believes the board itself is fine because I'm able to get into the bios utility to modify settings.

The only suggestions he was able to give me based on what I had already done through everyone's help here was to switch the hard drive ports and try a boot. If that didn't work he suggests just a clean install of windows because he thinks it somehow was corrupted.

As an FYI he also said they recommend all consumers update their bios via the USB method with the bupdater instead of the AI suite or doing it any other way.


----------



## xandypx

Where are you seeing the Unconfigured tag? On the initial AMI BIOS screen that flashes up when you first power on? This tends to coroborate that the HDD/SATA controller may not be in the right mode (IDE, ACHI, RAID). Your not seeing the Intel RAID ROM are you? 'cause you shouldn't.


----------



## HAF_wit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rohicks*


Yes I am able to get into bios, and yes i had already restored defaults.

I've already checked the boot order and I keep checking it, and i've even forced the boot order a few times to my windows install regardless the order I had them in. Right now order is DVD/windows HD/USB/blank HD.

The IDE point is good to bring up I hadn't thought of that. Embarrassing to say, but I actually can't remember what i installed my system as whether being IDE or AHCI. I'm about 90% sure it was IDE. It was set to AHCI. So that probably means I will have to reinstall windows right? Because I've heard you can't switch the setup after it's been installed or else you will mess things up and have to install a fresh copy. Although if the drivers for IDE/AHCI is already installed on the device switching back to the setting that it was set to, in my case probably IDE, it should boot right? Neither setting would boot.

I was able to boot into free dos mode via the asus original CD. Once there i switched to my USB device and was finally able to boot from the usb into the bios dos updater tool. Once there i navigated to my old rom file and tried to install it.

As said here a few posts back...

I cannot revert back because the bios will not allow you to roll back to an older bios now! See the screenshot i took of what it looks like when you try to do it. If you take a second to look to the top left of the screen you will see what bios it currently recognizes, which is the 2001 i installed. So it clearly knows that 2001 is there and running so that would leave me to believe that it definitely isn't corrupted or wasn't corrupted during my flashing process last night.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1053401/pc/bios.jpg

A thought to maybe trying to install windows 7 on my second HD and trying to boot from that install to see what happens? Or does anyone think that's just a waste of time.

I called ASUS support, after being hung up on 3 times, I finally got what appeared to be someone on the other end. He was speaking fast and repeating himself twice saying there are currently no technicians around (i think he said call back in a few hours). When I said hello ... hello ... the line was quite, but the line was still connected. It was like they were on the other end listening to me, but not responding!?










Honestly, I have been able to get into windows even if it was set to IDE and switched to AHCI. This was possible because windows 7 was able to install the drivers (IDE) as well as maintain the AHCI drivers as "disconnected" drives. If you have a RAID or SSD, put it in AHCI. I'm betting you normally had it in IDE and windows isn't playing nice by installing the AHCI drivers. You can always try both, I don't even think you can harm anything by trying this.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xandypx*


Where are you seeing the Unconfigured tag? On the initial AMI BIOS screen that flashes up when you first power on? This tends to coroborate that the HDD/SATA controller may not be in the right mode (IDE, ACHI, RAID). Your not seeing the Intel RAID ROM are you? 'cause you shouldn't.


This is exactly why I am starting to think that this is just an IDE/AHCI issue. Also as The Mac stated, make sure you have your SATA options set to hot plugging. P67 is really fussy that way. Unconfigured is indeed a RAID term, which would pop up if you are set in AHCI (the default state for this motherboard) and the BIOS sees two drives that haven't been configured as a RAID. Note: I had installed windows in AHCI mode, this might be the difference.

Hope we can get this ironed out.


----------



## The Mac

AHCI mode should BSOD windows boot if the drivers weren't installed initially, which leads me to believe xandypx and haf_wit are probably correct, and its trying to boot up in raid mode.

assuming youve already turned on hotplug for all your ports, try turning on the Oproms for the marvell, and Intel and see if you get any additional messages.


----------



## rohicks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HAF_wit*


Honestly, I have been able to get into windows even if it was set to IDE and switched to AHCI. This was possible because windows 7 was able to install the drivers (IDE) as well as maintain the AHCI drivers as "disconnected" drives. If you have a RAID or SSD, put it in AHCI. I'm betting you normally had it in IDE and windows isn't playing nice by installing the AHCI drivers. You can always try both, I don't even think you can harm anything by trying this.

This is exactly why I am starting to think that this is just an IDE/AHCI issue. Also as The Mac stated, make sure you have your SATA options set to hot plugging. P67 is really fussy that way. Unconfigured is indeed a RAID term, which would pop up if you are set in AHCI (the default state for this motherboard) and the BIOS sees two drives that haven't been configured as a RAID. Note: I had installed windows in AHCI mode, this might be the difference.

Hope we can get this ironed out.










The hot plug has be stumped. I can not find where this option is in the bios. hot plugging is something i'm not familiar with, although i know it has something to do with being able to pull the hard drive plugs while the system is on.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xandypx*


Where are you seeing the Unconfigured tag? On the initial AMI BIOS screen that flashes up when you first power on? This tends to coroborate that the HDD/SATA controller may not be in the right mode (IDE, ACHI, RAID). Your not seeing the Intel RAID ROM are you? 'cause you shouldn't.


I see it on the first screen after hitting the power button. It's actually the only screen i ever see in my post process. It's odd that it would say that if i was in the wrong mode being as I've set it in IDE and made sure it was booting in IDE mode for the majority of this AE error.

Some other things I'm noticing that's beginning to make me think somehow my windows now has corrupted boot files. When i put the windows 7 dvd in and boot from it the the AE error goes away and i get the normal AA message. When i go to the cd to do a system restore point to recover and bad boot files i get an error that says "Windows cannot find a system image on this computer" Something is wrong where the bios is not recognizing the HDs anymore and I think this is my problem?

I've switched my HD ports around and that didn't work, in fact it couldn't recognize any physical drives at all.

Here is a picture of my sata menu in the bios. I assume those not present items should be present with my 2 HDs.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1053401/pc/biosSata.jpg

I'm also now seeing more boot drives in my bios ... this is weird. It seems to have duplicated my DVD drive? And what is that extra boot drive it added with the antenna?
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1053401/pc/biosEZ.jpg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mac*


AHCI mode should BSOD windows boot if the drivers weren't installed initially, which leads me to believe xandypx and haf_wit are probably correct, and its trying to boot up in raid mode.

assuming youve already turned on hotplug for all your ports, try turning on the Oproms for the marvell, and Intel and see if you get any additional messages.


The marvel was already on but the intel oprom was off and i enabled it. 
Still getting the AE boot error.


----------



## xandypx

Your first picture is pretty telling. Your HDDs are not there. The only connected drive is your lite-On Optical drive. you have a bigger problem than worrying about the HDD not being configured, the UEFI does not see your HDDs connected. once it sees them, I'm pretty sure it will realize that they are.

Disconnect your optical drive and take your primary HDD and connect it to your SATA6G_1 connector (where your Lite-On drive is connected now), and attempt a reboot

To double check your SATA cables, use the SATA cable that is attached to the optical drive by disconnecting it from the optical drive and attach it to the HDD. I would use the power adapter from the optical also. Are you sure that the power and SATA cables are tightly attached to the HDD?

the extra info you provided helped me confirm that the problem is that the EUFI can't find the windows 7 BCD partition. This 100MB "system" partition contains the data required to locate the OS. Since the HDDs don't appear to the UEFI, the BCD is misssing, and the install disk can't be told where the OS is.


----------



## rohicks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xandypx*


Your first picture is pretty telling. Your HDDs are not there. The only connected drive is your lite-On Optical drive. you have a bigger problem than worrying about the HDD not being configured, the UEFI does not see your HDDs connected. once it sees them, I'm pretty sure it will realize that they are.

Disconnect your optical drive and take your primary HDD and connect it to your SATA6G_1 connector (where your Lite-On drive is connected now), and attempt a reboot

To double check your SATA cables, use the SATA cable that is attached to the optical drive by disconnecting it from the optical drive and attach it to the HDD. I would use the power adapter from the optical also. Are you sure that the power and SATA cables are tightly attached to the HDD?

the extra info you provided helped me confirm that the problem is that the EUFI can't find the windows 7 BCD partition. This 100MB "system" partition contains the data required to locate the OS. Since the HDDs don't appear to the UEFI, the BCD is misssing, and the install disk can't be told where the OS is.


The HDs were initially in the marvel connectors (this is a b3 board). I switched them to the intel connectors and now the bios seems to see them. However i still get no boot.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1053401/pc/biosSata2.jpg

Something new I'm noticing. During post i get message "No physical disk detected!"

And before it goes to the blank black screen with the cursor i get a b2 error(legacy option ROM initialization) and the light just above my mobo battery (the boot device LED) lights up.

Another thing i noticed when i boot with windows cd on this different plug setup and i try to go to a do a system restore from the disk. I get an error that says "This version of system recovery options is not compatible with the version of windows you are trying to repair. Try using a recovery disc that is compatible with this version of windows.


----------



## juano

Unless I'm mistaken the "no physical disk" is from you turning on the marvel ports with nothing attached to them, they like to check and have like a splash for them every boot.


----------



## xandypx

Interesting.. we are almost there.

the no physical disk message is from your marvel controller OP ROM, you've disconnected the drives.

Ok, so it is coming down to getting the UEFI to locate the win 7 System partition, apparantly the windows 7 install disk has found it and located the OS. I'm taking a guess that the message you got from the repair utility was due to you having updated to win7 SP1, and the disk is SP... well none. XP had this problem after SP1, and again, I'm just guessing it's the same thing.

Which drive contains your OS? Were both connected when you initially installed win7? This is important to know for the troubleshooting steps.

First:

Go into the boot device priority screen of the UEFI, and disable all potential boot (optical, USB, removeable, network etc...) devices except for the HDD(s). This will help in resolving your problem, and minimize any delay the UEFI takes in looking for boot devices.

Look specifically into the HDD sub menu in the UEFI to ensure that both HD drives are included in the Hard disk boot priority menu, and the one that you believe contains your OS the first of the two HDDs.

make and save these changes in the UEFI, boot, and post back the results.


----------



## rohicks

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xandypx*


Interesting.. we are almost there.

the no physical disk message is from your marvel controller OP ROM, you've disconnected the drives.

Ok, so it is coming down to getting the UEFI to locate the win 7 System partition, apparantly the windows 7 install disk has found it and located the OS. I'm taking a guess that the message you got from the repair utility was due to you having updated to win7 SP1, and the disk is SP... well none. XP had this problem after SP1, and again, I'm just guessing it's the same thing.

Which drive contains your OS? Were both connected when you initially installed win7? This is important to know for the troubleshooting steps.

First:

Go into the boot device priority screen of the UEFI, and disable all potential boot (optical, USB, removeable, network etc...) devices except for the HDD(s). This will help in resolving your problem, and minimize any delay the UEFI takes in looking for boot devices.

Look specifically into the HDD sub menu in the UEFI to ensure that both HD drives are included in the Hard disk boot priority menu, and the one that you believe contains your OS the first of the two HDDs.

make and save these changes in the UEFI, boot, and post back the results.


My install disk actually says it includes SP1. So i'm not sure on that one. I could use the repair tool early this morning. Actually a few posts back i mentioned i had used it once, but i didn't use the system restore tool. Now i can't use either one.

Win7 is installed on my 1TB drive. The good thing about this build is it's only about a month old and i don't have any stuff on the drives that i NEED to get off, but it certainly would be time consuming to get everything back on them again. They both were connected when i installed them. I installed it on my 1TB and then formatted the 500gb in device manager after windows was installed because it would not recognize my drive without it being formatted.

I'm still confused why i'm seeing the IBA GE Slot 00C8 v1365 boot device added to my bios with a weird antenna icon after i enabled the intel oprom in the bios. Any idea what that is?

In my boot manager menu in the bios i'm now seeing all of these options to boot to (i don't understand why there is now so many options and why it has my dvd rom listed twice?)...
windows boot manager
SATA: WDC WD1002FAEX-00Z3A0 (1tb windows install drive)
SATA: WDC WD5000AAKS-00YGA0 (500gb)
SATA: ATAPI iHAS124 B (dvd rom)
IBA GE Slot 00C8 v1365
UEFI: SATA: ATAPI iHAS124 B (dvd rom)

I turned off all boot options so just the hard drives are there. I got a weird initializing setup post screen menu, and then the blank screen again and the windows logo, and now it's going into windows!

wowzers you're a magician lol.









So what does this mean? The marvel connectors are bad? I can't use the other devices as boot options?


----------



## xandypx

After you are in windows, turn the computer off, restart, go into the UEFI and reenable all of the settings that you want. make sure the HDDs stay in the boot priority as the 1st boot device.

If after doing this, the computer fails to boot, all you will need to do is go into the HDD sub menu, and swap the 1st and 2nd HDDs in the HDD priority list.

the UEFI just needed to know that the HDDs were off the marvel controller and on the Intel controller. If I had thought of it sooner (I just thought of it now), I bet the Marvel controller is actually in AHCI mode rather than IDE. It resets during a BIOS update.

This only shows up in the Marvel OP ROM by hitting <ctl> M during POST. The settings you see in the UEFI are only for the Intel controller.

Glad you're up and running.

*EDIT: Note on the optical drive showing twice.

If you note, they are labeled differently... not important yet, but in the future.... all kinds of things will be possible.

For lack of a better way to explain it (or actually to make it easily understood without a long drawn out explanation), the UEFI is actually a self contained mini operating system. Wait till you see the things that it will do in the future. Need email? Want to check in on OCN? Why boot the whole computer when you only need to enter the UEFI.

Your second entry for the optical is listed as a UEFI device. UEFI boots (a type of boot configuration, currently used for boot devices larger than 2.2TB and drives formatted as GPT, rather than MBR) boots using software services that are incorporated into the UEFI itself. A UEFI configured boot stores driver files that allows the UEFI to utilize hardware that would typically not work unless the OS was loaded providing the drivers for the hardware to function. Your second entry is just that, a functioning DVD drive that can work with only the UEFI loaded. Now some software developer just needs to write software that will allow it to say... play a DVD from in the UEFI, without loading Windows.

Also, the IBA GE Slot 00C8 v1365 is the network card on the Mobo, and is used for booting/upgrading from across a network. this should also answer the question you asked earlier. Why a network icon shows as a boot device on the "Basic" UEFI screen.*


----------



## rohicks

So should i change to using AHCI all together so that i can actually use the marvel controllers if i get more HDs later down the road?

Windows is consistently booting for me.
Thanks for all your help it's appreciated.

With that being said i'm still curious as to why it's seeing my dvd rom twice and it added that IBA boot device and what it actually is? I think it has something to do with intel connectors.

Now maybe you or Haf_wit can help me out on the memory issue.
As i said i'm running corsair ddr3 vengeance 1600 4x4gb.

Now the manual has nothing listed for 16gb of memory and i try to over clock my system i get memory errors and dual boots. Then it resets it's self back to default bios. Is there a way around this to over clock my system and run the memory i have or will i have to remove two sticks and run 8gb to over clock at all. Or will i have to buy new memory all together to over clock and not be able to run 16gb. My point is i'd like to over clock my system to 4.2ghz (which i had it to on my MSI board previous to this one) and still run 16gb of memory. Earlier there was meniton about changing my voltage on the memory, but i have not dealt with tweaking my memory in bios before specially the voltage ratings. I'd rather not mess anything up with that if i don't know what i'm doing. i just know how to change my ram timings and the operating speed (to which it's running at 1333 in auto mode). I have been manually changing it to 1600, but someone said i should keep at it's native rate?


----------



## xandypx

You are better off running your drives in AHCI, so if you ever do a re-install, make the change. There are also other ways to make the change in your current installation. Search the forums for these solutions. If you do install an SSD, you will without a doubt want/need AHCI.

regarding your memory:

Try bumping your DRAM voltage up a little. I have the vengeance 1866 memory (2x4GB), and can't get it to run stable at stock 1.5V. Your 4 sticks certainly put more strain on the memory controller than my 2. I only pushed voltage a little 1.52V, but it solved the problem even at my OC. When I first put my sig rig together, at the stock 3.4Ghz, my memory failed to allow consistant boots, and I was always resetting the Mem OK button. Bump the voltage in small increments, and make sure you have entered your DRAM timings in manually rather than leave them set to auto. The manual setting helped, even though the timings where actually showing up correctly. XMP profile has never worked with my memory and Mobo combo, but it's stable, so why mess with what's not broke... go figure.

I answered your other questions above in an edit.


----------



## rohicks

Thank you sir. You definitely know your way around a PC.

I know some things, but not everything







... I haven't built a PC since 6 years ago and i had a lot of re-learning and research to do before attacking it again. In between i had owned 2 macbook pros. So I was coming back to windows, and i must say i'm rather impressed with windows 7. It's not so bad.

I'll play with the voltage and see what i can do.

Is overclocking on these boards recommended through the AI suite or through the bios? If it happens to be the AI suite is it easy enough to manually adjust things instead of just saying overclock this to "performance" or "ultra" mode ... or whatever modes it has in there. I've only tried it once when i first got this board a month ago to which is posted memory errors and reset itself as i explained above. So i stopped messing with it seeing as my memory wasn't on the manufacturers list. However, now I'll play with it some more to see what i can do!

Thanks again everyone. I owe you a beer


----------



## xandypx

Personally, I wouldn't do anything through AI suite. But if you want to play with it, it will give you a ballpark idea where the UEFI settings ultimately need to be as a starting point. Then work in the UEFI to get permanent settings that are lower than what you had in AI.
It can get frustrating with all the failed boots, but eventually you'll find the right spot.

Take the time to read through the Sandy Bridge OC guides in the other forum threads at this sight. There are many dedicated members who will help you with specific problems you will undoubtly encounter in this journey we call overclocking.

Just make sure you keep a close eye on your temps depending on what OC you ultimately strive for. Each CPU has its own individual subtle characteristics, so it's hard to be more specific.

And as always&#8230; Welcome to OCN.


----------



## HAF_wit

I just wanted to start off by saying I'm glad you were able to finally get into windows and are able to move onto your second issue!









To add to xandypx' advice regarding memory; it is typical that using higher density sticks will require a bit extra VccIO voltage to maintain stability. Vdram isn't a bad place to look as well, but you do want to be careful as the IMC is actually _on_ the chip, so there is potential for damage if you increase this too high. I wouldn't go past 1.70v personally, and most references start to get concerned once you exceed 1.65v.

P67 unfortunately has been plagued with many memory compatibility issues, and an increase in VccIO is one of the easiest ways to overcome high density issues. You can also take a look at your timings - setting your UEFI to XMP will automatically set the Vdram voltage to the 1.65/1.5v settings as well as (USUALLY) the individual timings, but often leaves out the command rate. Command rate is, in my opinion, the number one stumbling block when setting up your memory overclock as some memory just will not run at 1T. (I'M LOOKING AT YOU GSKILL







)So, if your other memory timings look right, I would definitely play with 1T versus 2T to see if this allows you to maintain a stable overclock on your RAM. There is honestly little difference between the two settings, unless you are a serious bencher, and probably wouldn't notice this timing change in day-to-day operations.

Let us know if you get that RAM running right, and I too would like to thank xandypx for his information. While I consider myself fairly knowledgeable, I always enjoy seeing folks with more detailed information chime in and bring a ton of information to the table. (I hadn't even thought about UEFI changes allowing I/O devices to "double register" in the pre-windows environment.)









Oh, that reminds me, were you able to locate your hot plugging ability in the UEFI? It can be found in the advanced menu, under SATA management. Below is a screenie I happen to have from some other thread:


Spoiler: CLICK ME TO SEE


----------



## rohicks

Thanks for the info and the welcome xandypx.

I will check into the menu and memory tweaking tomorrow HAF_wit. Thanks for all the input.

If you're ever in north Florida. Beer is on me


----------



## wot

New Bios for P8P67 Revo
copy-paste from asus->

Version 1402
P8P67 WS Revolution BIOS 1402
1. Update the MRC revision to 1.2.2.
2. Update German string of "Save changes & reset".
3. Fixed USB Keyboard 3R-FKB3010UBK can't work issue.
4. Support *Ivy Bridge CPU* and *PCIE gen3*.
2011.10.13


----------



## juano

Awesome if our board can really support PCIe 3 then that would be crazy x8x8x8x8 in PCIe 3?!? I'm skeptical though because I though the boards had to have special switches for more than a single direct PCIe 3 lane. Either way just glad to have IB support.


----------



## psyside

Dude, once for all, you cant have PCI-E 3.0 without physical switch on the board, (new GEN3 revision)


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wot;15333756*
> New Bios for P8P67 Revo
> copy-paste from asus->
> 
> Version 1402
> P8P67 WS Revolution BIOS 1402
> 1. Update the MRC revision to 1.2.2.
> 2. Update German string of "Save changes & reset".
> 3. Fixed USB Keyboard 3R-FKB3010UBK can't work issue.
> 4. Support *Ivy Bridge CPU* and *PCIE gen3*.
> 2011.10.13


YESSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I thought I had to buy a new board for Ivy
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;15342779*
> Awesome if our board can really support PCIe 3 then that would be crazy x8x8x8x8 in PCIe 3?!? I'm skeptical though because I though the boards had to have special switches for more than a single direct PCIe 3 lane. Either way just glad to have IB support.


Yeah I'm confused about that. I thought all boards that basically can do Xfire/SLI won't get the PCIe 3


----------



## juano

Yea that's what I said. I was commenting on the fact that PCIe3 was mentioned in the changelog for the BIOS for my board. So take your "once and for all" to Asus not me.

And actually I think you're mistaken, a single direct link to the PCIe slot can be made to go to PCIe 3 without any special hardware other than the chip. It's the dual slot boards you are thinking of.

Don't ley Psy hear you say that Tenno! You'll get chewed out as if he's told us this a thousand times.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano;15342902*
> Yea that's what I said. I was commenting on the fact that PCIe3 was mentioned in the changelog for the BIOS for my board. So take your "once and for all" to Asus not me.
> 
> And actually I think you're mistaken, a single direct link to the PCIe slot can be made to go to PCIe 3 without any special hardware other than the chip. It's the dual slot boards you are thinking of.
> 
> Don't ley Psy hear you say that Tenno! You'll get chewed out as if he's told us this a thousand times.


I posted on Hard and hopefully the Asus rep can confirm what it actually means. You and I both see the changelog and taking it for what it's worth. If Asus says "support PCIE gen3" we have to assume it means it can right?


----------



## munaim1

Maybe you guys can find a little more info about the whole PCI-E 3.0 here:

http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...l#post15235826

I believe a different chipset called PLX that allows the potential of PCI-E 3.0 bandwith and afaik it's not present on any Asus motherboard as of yet, hence the release of GEN3 mobo's in the very near future, however I'm not entirely sure, still learning about Ivy and gen3 lol.

Hope that helps clear things up


----------



## juano

The current range of Asus mobos have PLX chips (like on the deluxe) it's just those specific PLX chips only support PCIe2 hence the new revision of the deluxe and the like. I still don't understand/believe that the WS revo really has support for PCIe3 but maybe it has to do with our NF200 chip because the only other Asus board with a NF200 chip I'm aware of (the Maximus Extreme) doesn't have a Gen 3 revision, but they haven't mentioned PCIe3 support for it yet.


----------



## The Mac

ok, just to clear up the confusion:

Currently, due to hardware compatibility issues, PCI-Express 3.0 support will be disabled on all of the current Asus gen 2 motherboards that support SLI even with the updated BIOS, including the P8P67 Deluxe. (A BIOS update for the P8P67 Deluxe will support the new Ivy Bridge CPUs, but the PCI-Express support will be limited to PCI-Express 2.0.)

This means that if you want both SLI and PCI-Express 3.0 support, you must purchase a new P8Z68 Gen3 series board. The BIOS updates will add PCI-Express 3.0 support to existing Asus gen 2 boards will only be available to those boards that lack SLI support.

here is the chart:

http://event.asus.com/2011/mb/PCIe3_Ready/


----------



## psyside

And what if i want Crossfire? still no go right? : /


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Intel RST 10.6.2.1001 WHQL drivers are out on Station Drivers.

Not sure if they are recommended or not, yet.


----------



## The Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;15350801*
> And what if i want Crossfire? still no go right? : /


It has to do with the splitting of the x16 slot into 8x8 (the PLX chip), they just say SLI to make it easier...So yah, crossfire too...


----------



## Bodhiwan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


Intel 510
Crucial M4


I've replaced the OCZ SSD now with an Intel 320, the store just swapped the drives but I thought I was buying the fastest Intel, didn't remember the 520 number. Anyhow, it feels pretty fast as it is so I'm hoping I won't have to replace it. Had it installed for a couple of days now and no BSOD's yet.

I hereby bow to you guys helping me out


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bodhiwan*


I've replaced the OCZ SSD now with an Intel 320, the store just swapped the drives but I thought I was buying the fastest Intel, didn't remember the 520 number. Anyhow, it feels pretty fast as it is so I'm hoping I won't have to replace it. Had it installed for a couple of days now and no BSOD's yet.

I hereby bow to you guys helping me out



























BTW, I think the issue got resolved with OCZ's newest firmware that was released a few days ago.

Doesn't matter, Intel makes incredible robust drives (mine is still ticking) and has outstanding customer support.


----------



## Bodhiwan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


BTW, I think the issue got resolved with OCZ's newest firmware that was released a few days ago.

Doesn't matter, Intel makes incredible robust drives (mine is still ticking) and has outstanding customer support.


Yeah I read about the firmware upgrade when I bought the Intel, but if I remember correctly OCZ had an earlier firmware that was "supposed" to fix BSODs, so I wouldn't be to sure about this one. But for all the people tearing their hair over it I would hope so. 
It was kinda sad for me, as I had just built my dream machine that I had saved up to for about a year, and I just couldn't figure out what was going wrong. Didn't dare to OC or anything that I had been waiting to do with my new build. Never had a drive fail on me like that before... but the OCZ was my first SSD - lesson learned.

If this one proves to be solid I'm going to stick with Intel SSD's


----------



## gijs007

I've updated the intel ME firmware on my p8p67 successfully, but what does the ME firmware do anyway? what's the point of updating?

I've updated from 7.0.4.1197 > 7.1.20.1119


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gijs007*


I've updated the intel ME firmware on my p8p67 successfully, but what does the ME firmware do anyway? what's the point of updating?


It varies but for instance..

http://www.overclock.net/15416139-post142.html

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ney2x*


^
For me, stability. It fixes my sleep (S3) and hibernation (S4) problem whether CPU PLL Overvoltage is Disabled/Enabled/Auto in bios.


----------



## McLaren_F1

SimpleTech, How do you update the intel chipset drivers?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1*


SimpleTech, How do you update the intel chipset drivers?


Simply install the downloaded installer. When updating these drivers, you don't need to uninstall that's why there's no Intel Chipset Driver in the uninstall list in control panel. I've read about this in Google some time ago.

Hope that helps.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1*


SimpleTech, How do you update the intel chipset drivers?


What I do is this:

Right-click the .exe and make a shortcut of it.
Open up the shortcut and under Target add -overall to the very end.
Run the shortcut with admin privileges.
It should overwrite all of the previous driver entries and update with whatever is the newest.
Note that this only works with their INF Update Utility.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


What I do is this:

Right-click the .exe and make a shortcut of it.
Open up the shortcut and under Target add -overall to the very end.
Run the shortcut with admin privileges.
It should overwrite all of the previous driver entries and update with whatever is the newest.
Note that this only works with their INF Update Utility.


How is this method different from the usual method of just installing with the .exe included with the download?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15454309*
> How is this method different from the usual method of just installing with the .exe included with the download?


The usual method doesn't override any of the driver entries and sometimes won't update to the latest version.

I don't know, I've been doing it for years and never had a problem with it.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;15456282*
> The usual method doesn't override any of the driver entries and sometimes won't update to the latest version.
> 
> I don't know, I've been doing it for years and never had a problem with it.


Hmmm, really? What made you say that it doesn't update it? I reckon reading directly from Intel's website or so that it does overwrite the files to the latest version when you install it with the executable file included with the package.


----------



## psyside

Anyone tried the latest USB drivers? i got some strange skips/short freezes with them.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;15458002*
> Anyone tried the latest USB drivers? i got some strange skips/short freezes with them.


Latest as in which version?


----------



## psyside

NEC 2.1.27.0, also what about the latest IRST WHQL? worth to upgrade? thanks!


----------



## psyside

Well now im out of ideas. because of the stutter, i dediced to make a downgrade to one version older NEC USB 3.0 drivers, and guess what?

1. I uninstalled the latest (stuttering one drivers from device manager)
2. The i reboot, and go into safe mode, deleted the left overs with Driver sweeper.
3. Then when i try to install one version older drivers, i get this message....










4. I serached trough registry and there are no USB 3.0 drivers....left, how to install any USB 3.0 drivers now?









Please, help!


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside;15458352*
> Well now im out of ideas. because of the stutter, i dediced to make a downgrade to one version older NEC USB 3.0 drivers, and guess what?
> 
> 1. I uninstalled the latest (stuttering one drivers from device manager)
> 2. The i reboot, and go into safe mode, deleted the left overs with Driver sweeper.
> 3. Then when i try to install one version older drivers, i get this message....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. I serached trough registry and there are no USB 3.0 drivers....left, how to install any USB 3.0 drivers now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, help!


You mentioned you uninstalled from device manager, but did you go into programs and features and uninstall the driver installer program? Is the driver program for the Renesas drivers still listed? If you didn't uninstall the original installer program, windows 7 will just reinstalled the usb drivers when you reboot.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


What I do is this:

Right-click the .exe and make a shortcut of it.
Open up the shortcut and under Target add -overall to the very end.
Run the shortcut with admin privileges.
It should overwrite all of the previous driver entries and update with whatever is the newest.
Note that this only works with their INF Update Utility.


What do you mean INF Update Utility?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Hmmm, really? What made you say that it doesn't update it? I reckon reading directly from Intel's website or so that it does overwrite the files to the latest version when you install it with the executable file included with the package.


Anyone? Here's the article I was referring to: http://www.intel.com/support/chipset.../cs-009277.htm


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


Well now im out of ideas. because of the stutter, i dediced to make a downgrade to one version older NEC USB 3.0 drivers, and guess what?

1. I uninstalled the latest (stuttering one drivers from device manager) 
2. The i reboot, and go into safe mode, deleted the left overs with Driver sweeper.
3. Then when i try to install one version older drivers, i get this message....

http://www.dodaj.rs/f/2n/4G/3Ta7Ml1g/untitled.png

4. I serached trough registry and there are no USB 3.0 drivers....left, how to install any USB 3.0 drivers now?









Please, help!


Which version of Driver Sweeper? And did you uninstall the software first prior to using Device Manager?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


What do you mean INF Update Utility?


aka *Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility*.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Anyone? Here's the article I was referring to: http://www.intel.com/support/chipset.../cs-009277.htm


I was referring to this:

Quote:



-OVERALL


> Updates ALL INF drivers on all available devices
> even if third party drivers are currently installed.
> This flag works in Interactive Mode only.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


I was referring to this:


Ok, but with the normal installation process without that -overall switch how were you able to find out that it doesn't replace the drivers properly?


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15465701*
> Ok, but with the normal installation process without that -overall switch how were you able to find out that it doesn't replace the drivers properly?


The INTEL chipset utility does not actually install drivers. All it does is install .inf (information text files) that are required for identification of specific hardware.

It is the OS that installs drivers for hardware.

Typically the information in the Intel .inf file does nothing more than provide the operating system with information about hardware on the system. And that information is usually only the product name for the hardware, allowing the OS to show the correct name for the piece of hardware in Device Manager.

The .inf file may (but not always) point to where the driver for the device should be located. Without the .inf file for a piece of hardware, you would have a bunch of devices, un-categorized and listed as an "unknown device" in Device Manager. With the way Windows works, unidentified devices usually don't get drivers installed.


----------



## Greatskeem

Hi guys, I have a very urgent question: My Bios just reset itself, I was playing Battlefield 3 yesterday Night and everything was running smoothly, I shut it off for the night.

I just woke up and turned it on, I was expecting the "Press F1 to continue" screen, Instead I was greeted with a "No Operating System" So I set my settings as they were before and now everything so far is running okay.(Same overclock and everything)

My question is, should I be worried? What does this mean? Is my Motherboard about to go down the drain?

Thanks.

EDIT: This is the first time this has happened and I've owned this system since the arrival of the i7 2600k and Asus motherboard, could it be an issue from the first Batch of Motherboards?

Should I replace it with the 3.1 VERSION?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandypx;15466310*
> The INTEL chipset utility does not actually install drivers. All it does is install .inf (information text files) that are required for identification of specific hardware.
> 
> It is the OS that installs drivers for hardware.
> 
> Typically the information in the Intel .inf file does nothing more than provide the operating system with information about hardware on the system. And that information is usually only the product name for the hardware, allowing the OS to show the correct name for the piece of hardware in Device Manager.
> 
> The .inf file may (but not always) point to where the driver for the device should be located. Without the .inf file for a piece of hardware, you would have a bunch of devices, un-categorized and listed as an "unknown device" in Device Manager. With the way Windows works, unidentified devices usually don't get drivers installed.


Thanks for the info. And using that -overall switch would be better or just the same as normal installation?


----------



## McLaren_F1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;15454194*
> What I do is this:
> 
> Right-click the .exe and make a shortcut of it.
> Open up the shortcut and under Target add -overall to the very end.
> Run the shortcut with admin privileges.
> It should overwrite all of the previous driver entries and update with whatever is the newest.
> Note that this only works with their INF Update Utility.


Like this?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greatskeem;15466567*
> Hi guys, I have a very urgent question: My Bios just reset itself, I was playing Battlefield 3 yesterday Night and everything was running smoothly, I shut it off for the night.
> 
> I just woke up and turned it on, I was expecting the "Press F1 to continue" screen, Instead I was greeted with a "No Operating System" So I set my settings as they were before and now everything so far is running okay.(Same overclock and everything)
> 
> My question is, should I be worried? What does this mean? Is my Motherboard about to go down the drain?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> EDIT: This is the first time this has happened and I've owned this system since the arrival of the i7 2600k and Asus motherboard, could it be an issue from the first Batch of Motherboards?
> 
> Should I replace it with the 3.1 VERSION?


From what I can recall, the "Press F1 to continue" was because you didn't have anything connected to the Marvell SATA 6Gb/s controller, I could be wrong. You can get rid of that message by disabling that device in the BIOS.

IMO, rev 3.1 is worse than 3.0. I've found that NEC/Renesas USB 3.0 controller performs a little better than ASMedia. And Asus doesn't seem to release many updated BIOSes with 3.1.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1;15468445*
> Like this?
> 
> http://i44.tinypic.com/2dioohw.png


Yup.


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*


Which version of Driver Sweeper? And did you uninstall the software first prior to using Device Manager?


What software? i uninstalled the drivers via the device manager, and then used driver sweeper.

When i rebooted i couldnt install any drivers, i was getting the error message i posted.

Anynow now is fixed, i update the drivers trought the device manager, and once they installed, i then installed the full driver package, thanks for the help anyway rep +









Quote:



Originally Posted by *xandypx*


You mentioned you uninstalled from device manager, but did you go into programs and features and uninstall the driver installer program? Is the driver program for the Renesas drivers still listed? If you didn't uninstall the original installer program, windows 7 will just reinstalled the usb drivers when you reboot.


Well there was not entry in control panel about USB 3.0 drivers/NEC, anyway now i sorted the issue, thanks for the help rep +


----------



## xandypx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *psyside*


What software? i uninstalled the drivers via the device manager, and then used driver sweeper.

Well there was not entry in control panel about USB 3.0 drivers/NEC, anyway now i sorted the issue, thanks for the help rep +










For anyone else that has this same issue, (on the 3.0, not 3.1 mobo), the software install in "Programs and Features" (win7), is listed as "Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver". That is what would have needed to be uninstalled to avoid the error that psyside had.

@psyside, I'm sure if you look in "Programs and Features" (it installs like a program), you should see this entry.


----------



## The Mac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *McLaren_F1*


Like this?










the overall switch doesnt work on the archive, you have to let it unpack 1st, then put the switch on a shortcut for the unpacked setup.exe


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mac*


the overall switch doesnt work on the archive, you have to let it unpack 1st, then put the switch on a shortcut for the unpacked setup.exe


Nice find, didn't see the exact file he was doing it to.

+REP


----------



## The Mac

BTW; i can attest to the fact that the overall switch is the way to go, as i didnt use it for several months, and it didnt install any new infs.

Back in july i started using it, and it has updated several of the devices since

for example; origianlly the ATA controllers were 2 devices one 4 port and one 2 port.
they are now one device...

without that new inf, the SATA driver pack never installed the correct driver.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mac*


BTW; i can attest to the fact that the overall switch is the way to go, as i didnt use it for several months, and it didnt install any new infs.

Back in july i started using it, and it has updated several of the devices since

for example; origianlly the ATA controllers were 2 devices one 4 port and one 2 port.
they are now one device...

without that new inf, the SATA driver pack never installed the correct driver.


Great. At least now I know that it really works









Is the "over all" switch the same as "overall"? I looked up the readme of the inf update utility and it states "over all" there.


----------



## The Mac

its one word, must be a misprint, or it accepts both...

you will know, because it will remove all the infs, and reinstall them along with any associated drivers. ..it makes a racket...

if it doesnt work, nothing will happen like usual.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Mac*


its one word, must be a misprint, or it accepts both...

you will know, because it will remove all the infs, and reinstall them along with any associated drivers. ..it makes a racket...

if it doesnt work, nothing will happen like usual.


Is there a progress bar or something that shows that it is "currently" removing the infs?


----------



## The Mac

a window pops up, and all sorts of dinging is going on

try it without the switch first, youll probobly see nothing...

believe me, there is no doubt its installing when it works......


----------



## psyside

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xandypx*


@psyside, I'm sure if you look in "Programs and Features" (it installs like a program), you should see this entry.


I guess it was a corrupted installation, im 100% sure there was not entry in programs and features, now i got the entry and i noticed it at once, there is no way i missed it...because i was looking for it more then few mins, anyway thanks for the help


----------



## R o x

hi guys

thought i report this, trying a driver update for the PCI bridge in Device Manager ... mind you, i choose the 'search automatically for updated driver software', so Windows itself decided the Matrox stuff was newer and better apparently ... and frankly, may be wishfull thinking, i seem to experience an overall noticable system speed bump on an already blazing system ...
can always roll back, roight !?


----------



## The Mac

The PEX8608 are the actual PLX switches used on the board, the drivers were written for Matrox Extio PCI extenders...most likely some additional special code for the extenders..

as PCIe has to be backwards compatable, the regular generic intel drivers get installed by default.

i doubt there will be any speed increase, but who knows...


----------



## christophono

Hi guys, Lately after installing BF3 I've been having some crashing issues here and there.
First reason for my crashes is my ssd. For some reason it freezes up on me and sometimes gives me bsods. ( I have an OCZ Vertex 3 Max IOPS)
Another type of crash i get is just a black screen freeze up while im playing BF3. When this happens my computer is totally unresponsive and i have to hit my restart button.
Lastly my last type of crash is while I'm playing BF3 my game crashes and tells me that Direct X had some issues and crashes. Sometimes it even freezes up at this point and I have to do a manual reset.
If anyone knows any fixes for any of my freezes I would Greatly appreciate the help!

Thanks!


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christophono;15558812*
> Hi guys, Lately after installing BF3 I've been having some crashing issues here and there.
> First reason for my crashes is my ssd. For some reason it freezes up on me and sometimes gives me bsods. ( I have an OCZ Vertex 3 Max IOPS)
> Another type of crash i get is just a black screen freeze up while im playing BF3. When this happens my computer is totally unresponsive and i have to hit my restart button.
> Lastly my last type of crash is while I'm playing BF3 my game crashes and tells me that Direct X had some issues and crashes. Sometimes it even freezes up at this point and I have to do a manual reset.
> If anyone knows any fixes for any of my freezes I would Greatly appreciate the help!
> 
> Thanks!


If you haven't already updated the firmware for your SSD, do it.

The other sounds like a driver issue. I also experience some freezing and random game crashes in BF3. Most of the time it's related to the driver I'm using. For the DirectX issue, have you tried manually updating it?


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

How do I setup/use/activate the new BIOS for the deluxe? I DL'd the 1850 bios.


----------



## munaim1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawNeedsHelp;15567842*
> How do I setup/use/activate the new BIOS for the deluxe? I DL'd the 1850 bios.


I usually put the updated BIOS file on a USB stick (formatted FAT32) and the clear the CMOS before and after update. Once you clear the CMOS go into the BIOS with the USB stick inserted and load the EZ Flash utility, once it's loaded navigate the USB directory and select the BIOS you just downloaded and that should do it. *Before you do all of that make sure you write down your overclock settings*, updating the BIOS usually deletes all profiles if you any. Once you have done the flash just clear the cmos once again and you're done


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munaim1;15567873*
> I usually put the updated BIOS file on a USB stick (formatted FAT32) and the clear the CMOS before and after update. Once you clear the CMOS go into the BIOS with the USB stick inserted and load the EZ Flash utility, once it's loaded navigate the USB directory and select the BIOS you just downloaded and that should do it. *Before you do all of that make sure you write down your overclock settings*, updating the BIOS usually deletes all profiles if you any. Once you have done the flash just clear the cmos once again and you're done


By clearing CMOS, are you referring to removing the CMOS battery?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15570231*
> By clearing CMOS, are you referring to removing the CMOS battery?


Basically, yes.

After shutting down the computer, remove the power cord. Hold the power button down for 10 seconds. Then remove the CMOS battery and move the jumper cap from pins 1-2 (default) to pins 2-3. Keep the cap on pins 2-3 for about 5-10 seconds, then move the cap back to pins 1-2.

Though I would recommend at least 5 minutes to be sure.

Image removed due to malware on the site it is hosted on


----------



## The Mac

the deluxe has button clear-cmos on the back io shield. no need to muck about with jumpers or batteries.

just stick a ballpoint pen or a paper clip in there and hold it for 30 seconds...


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech;15570436*
> Basically, yes.
> 
> After shutting down the computer, remove the power cord. Hold the power button down for 10 seconds. Then remove the CMOS battery and move the jumper cap from pins 1-2 (default) to pins 2-3. Keep the cap on pins 2-3 for about 5-10 seconds, then move the cap back to pins 1-2.
> 
> Though I would recommend at least 5 minutes to be sure.


Doing that wouldn't reset the settings in the UEFI for my P8Z68-V motherboard. I was expecting that the settings aren't saved by doing this but it seems that the motherboard has a "Auto Recover" settings feature that kicks in upon booting the system. Is this normal?

Image removed due to malware on the site it is hosted on


----------



## The Mac

thats odd. never seen that.

can you delete the saved profiles in the bios 1st? perhaps that will help.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac;15585076*
> thats odd. never seen that.
> 
> can you delete the saved profiles in the bios 1st? perhaps that will help.


There are no "saved profiles" in my settings. It just seems that the motherboard has a recover settings feature called CPR (CPU Parameter Recall) that is kicking in after resetting with the jumper? AFAIK, CPR should only kick in when you have failed overclocking settings.


----------



## Sheyster

What's the word on the new 2001 BIOS? Better stability for anyone? Better OC or lower vcore? Thanks.


----------



## The Mac

for my deluxe, yes...much more stable..and sleep works better (still not perfect)


----------



## Tennobanzai

Hey SimpleTech, just letting you know the "Intel Management Engine Driver: 7.1.20.1119" link is down for a few of the boards. Btw, is there a reason some boards are using different Intel Management Engine Driver?


----------



## The Mac

Supposedly, intel has to vet the MEI before Asus will update it in the bios.

Some boards have been approved and updated, some others have not.


----------



## mcbyte

I've been reading a lot about the new MEI update by intel, why is this all so important?

I've tried checking what is it about, and it is for AMT (Active Management Technology), which is not available in Asus P8P67, or am I missing something?


----------



## The Mac

no, you are not.

People just want whats newer, whether it helps them or not.

Same non-sense with people griping about the RST not being updated.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac;15625115*
> no, you are not.
> 
> People just want whats newer, whether it helps them or not.
> 
> Same non-sense with people griping about the RST not being updated.


Well, with regards to RST the newer versions usually provide better speeds on our SSDs/HDDs. What is "griping" on that?


----------



## The Mac

Im refering to the Bios portion of the RST, not the actual Drivers. The driver updates are actually helpful. Particualrily the AHCI drivers.

A lot of people over at hardocp (there are a couple Asus tech support reps floating around over there) were griping about not getting the bios updates...

According to Asus/Intel, All bios updates benefit ONLY the Z68 platform.

Absolutely no benefits for P67


----------



## kevindd992002

Oh ok. I suppose I get the benefit then


----------



## Crabby654

Hmm, I wonder if this will be continued to be updated with the new website we have here


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabby654*
> 
> Hmm, I wonder if this will be continued to be updated with the new website we have here


Never...


----------



## burndtjamb

Thanks for the thread maintenance, SimpleTech B)


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burndtjamb*
> 
> Thanks for the thread maintenance, SimpleTech B)


Yeah the update history makes things a lot more clear.


----------



## SimpleTech

I just wish I could change the "Warning: Spoiler!" message. With the new update, I'm not sure how.


----------



## Greatskeem

Hey guys just a couple of questions if you guys don't mind answering:

I'm thinking of rebuilding my PC and I was wondering is it wise to go for the new version of the Asus P8P67 PRO motherboard? or stick with the v1 motherboard? (as far as overclocking CPU goes of course)

The reason is I'm scared my SATA port will start degrading, also a question on memory, I have 8GB DDR3 1600MHZ as of now, is it safe to put another 8GB?

By safe, I mean will it limit my overclocking potential?

Side question: I have the Noctua NH-D14, is there anything else that cools better or just as good but takes less space? Like say the Antec KUHLER?

Thanks in advance guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## Varrkarus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greatskeem*
> 
> Hey guys just a couple of questions if you guys don't mind answering:
> I'm thinking of rebuilding my PC and I was wondering is it wise to go for the new version of the Asus P8P67 PRO motherboard? or stick with the v1 motherboard? (as far as overclocking CPU goes of course)
> The reason is I'm scared my SATA port will start degrading, also a question on memory, I have 8GB DDR3 1600MHZ as of now, is it safe to put another 8GB?
> By safe, I mean will it limit my overclocking potential?
> Side question: I have the Noctua NH-D14, is there anything else that cools better or just as good but takes less space? Like say the Antec KUHLER?
> Thanks in advance guys, I appreciate it.


If you're worried about the ports degrading, get the REV3.0.
Nevermind. I didn't read your post properly. I'd just stick with your current one unless you have a lot of money to blow.

With the RAM, i don't know if it'll limit overclocking potential but 16GB isn't really necessary imo. Although it does depend on what you're doing.

For the cooler, I don't know how much smaller you want it but the _Thermalright Silver Arrow_ is apparently just as good, and _a bit_ smaller. I'm no pro on coolers though...


----------



## Greatskeem

@Varrkarus

Thanks for the reply man, I guess What I'll do is just stick with my current setup and maybe get extra ram if it doesn't effect overclocking and clean out my PC when it gets dusty.

I'll be waiting for the new Video-Cards from Nvidia, so hope my PC is good for another year or two.


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

I got pretty much the same rig as you, I won't be upgrading anything for a good 2-3 years at the very least. When you consider the i7 920 is still current and doing well from like 3 years ago, I don't see the need with all these console ports.


----------



## Tekloth

Hi, I'll try to keep this short, I've a question that needs an urgent answer;

I bought myself a new PC about a month ago. Of course I wanted to get some more out of the 2600k, so I set the turbo boost from the BIOS to 130%.
After that I ran Prime95 just to see if it'd be stable, after about 5 seconds, I got a BSOD. Tried once more, again BSOD.

After that the problems began.

On startup the system would turn on and shut down multiple times before making it all the way to loading windows. After a while it changed to the system not shutting down properly but rebooting itself automatically unless you cut all the power from the PC (of course I timed it so that the system is actually shut down before cutting the power). Aside from the rebooting issues, the system gets stuck to the American Megatrends window 99% of the time when I turn it on, complaining about a chassis intrude or a fatal error, and sometimes it even forces me to go to setup to recover BIOS settings (which then resets the date on my system). A reboot has always worked with chassis intrude and fatal error, though.

All of the issues mentioned above have occurred even after I set everything to default from the BIOS.

System:
Board: P8P67 PRO REV-3.0
CPU: i7 2600k
GPU: AMD Radeon HD 6850 Direct CU
RAM: 2x4GB Kingston Hyper X Genesis 1600MHz DDR3 (9-9-9-27 1.65V )
PSU: Corsair 650 HX
SSD: OCZ 60GB Agility 3

All the latest drivers were installed by the retailer when they built this rig for me.
Would the solution be, as mentioned in the OP, to just clear the RTC RAM or should I just return the rig to the retailer for warranty?


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekloth*
> 
> Hi, I'll try to keep this short, I've a question that needs an urgent answer;
> 
> I bought myself a new PC about a month ago. Of course I wanted to get some more out of the 2600k, so I set the turbo boost from the BIOS to 130%.
> After that I ran Prime95 just to see if it'd be stable, after about 5 seconds, I got a BSOD. Tried once more, again BSOD.
> 
> After that the problems began.
> 
> On startup the system would turn on and shut down multiple times before making it all the way to loading windows. After a while it changed to the system not shutting down properly but rebooting itself automatically unless you cut all the power from the PC (of course I timed it so that the system is actually shut down before cutting the power). Aside from the rebooting issues, the system gets stuck to the American Megatrends window 99% of the time when I turn it on, complaining about a chassis intrude or a fatal error, and sometimes it even forces me to go to setup to recover BIOS settings (which then resets the date on my system). A reboot has always worked with chassis intrude and fatal error, though.
> 
> All of the issues mentioned above have occurred even after I set everything to default from the BIOS.
> 
> System:
> Board: P8P67 PRO REV-3.0
> CPU: i7 2600k
> GPU: AMD Radeon HD 6850 Direct CU
> RAM: 2x4GB Kingston Hyper X Genesis 1600MHz DDR3 (9-9-9-27 1.65V )
> PSU: Corsair 650 HX
> SSD: OCZ 60GB Agility 3
> 
> All the latest drivers were installed by the retailer when they built this rig for me.
> Would the solution be, as mentioned in the OP, to just clear the RTC RAM or should I just return the rig to the retailer for warranty?


You can try a reset/clear of the UEFI (CMOS), and then "Load Optomized Defaults" in the UEFI. It may fix the whole problem. but you possibly have a battery problem due to the clock losing its time. the shutdown issue is strange, and I don't think a simple reset will fix that, but you never know.

If your retailer is nearby, you should let them troubleshoot it. the chassis intrusion warning I don't think you can fix through a quick UEFI reset. You shouldn't be hanging at the AMI screen... but again, it may be as simple as a bad CMOS battery, but if it's under warranty, let them check it out.


----------



## Tekloth

Well the problem with the retailer is that it's a bit under 200km to the retailer since the store in my city was shut down for some reason.. So I'm kinda trying to make sure that I won't send the rig back just to have it sent back to me without the retailers tech team finding any problems with it, which would then end up in me paying a few hundred euros to them for sending back a functional rig. I'll trythe CMOS reset sometime this evening and report the results tonorrow.


----------



## Tekloth

Ok, seems like the RTC reset did the trick, still need to test with a cold boot tomorrow to see if it really worked.

Although I've noticed a really strange thing; the UEFI BIOS doesn't like my Logitech G500 and acts like I'm pressing the left mouse button all the time, it also moves the cursor on the screen even though I'm not even touching the mouse, making it nigh impossible to do anything in the BIOS.


----------



## The Mac

What bios version are you running? they applied a bunch of fixes for drifting mice in the later ones...


----------



## Agavehound

Hey all, which driver should I use for a Crucial C300 SSD?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agavehound*
> 
> Hey all, which driver should I use for a Crucial C300 SSD?


Use the stock Microsoft driver. You can always try the latest RST and compare the two.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *psyside;15458352*
> Well now im out of ideas. because of the stutter, i dediced to make a downgrade to one version older NEC USB 3.0 drivers, and guess what?
> 
> 1. I uninstalled the latest (stuttering one drivers from device manager)
> 2. The i reboot, and go into safe mode, deleted the left overs with Driver sweeper.
> 3. Then when i try to install one version older drivers, i get this message....
> 
> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/2n/4G/3Ta7Ml1g/untitled.png
> 
> 4. I serached trough registry and there are no USB 3.0 drivers....left, how to install any USB 3.0 drivers now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please, help!
> 
> 
> 
> Which version of Driver Sweeper? And did you uninstall the software first prior to using Device Manager?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15461439*
> What do you mean INF Update Utility?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aka *Intel Chipset Software Installation Utility*.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15461718*
> Anyone? Here's the article I was referring to: http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/inf/sb/cs-009277.htm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was referring to this:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> -OVERALL
> Updates ALL INF drivers on all available devices
> even if third party drivers are currently installed.
> This flag works in Interactive Mode only.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandypx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15465701*
> Ok, but with the normal installation process without that -overall switch how were you able to find out that it doesn't replace the drivers properly?
> 
> 
> 
> The INTEL chipset utility does not actually install drivers. All it does is install .inf (information text files) that are required for identification of specific hardware.
> 
> It is the OS that installs drivers for hardware.
> 
> Typically the information in the Intel .inf file does nothing more than provide the operating system with information about hardware on the system. And that information is usually only the product name for the hardware, allowing the OS to show the correct name for the piece of hardware in Device Manager.
> 
> The .inf file may (but not always) point to where the driver for the device should be located. Without the .inf file for a piece of hardware, you would have a bunch of devices, un-categorized and listed as an "unknown device" in Device Manager. With the way Windows works, unidentified devices usually don't get drivers installed.
Click to expand...

What do you guys think about this info: http://forum.notebookreview.com/sager-clevo/573379-clevo-driver-thread-30.html#post8113632 regarding the -overall switch?


----------



## The Mac

i use the overall switch myself, as ive found cases where there have been CLSID data updated in the .inf that didnt update on the system.

Ive personally never run into a case where it has replaced the AHCI drivers and bombed out the RST update.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac*
> 
> i use the overall switch myself, as ive found cases where there have been CLSID data updated in the .inf that didnt update on the system.
> Ive personally never run into a case where it has replaced the AHCI drivers and bombed out the RST update.


That's weird.

Let me just confirm, you're saying that you ALWAYS use the overall switch even from the very start (fresh install of Windows)? And you can update/install the RST drivers normally without any hickups?


----------



## The Mac

yuppers...

just did it after my last post to verify...

on a fresh windows install, i usually just use whats on the CD (without the overall switch) and update from that point.

If i had to venture a guess, id say that the .inf files people are using has a bogus CLSID for the controller which is why RST is bombing out...

for example, ive noticed the inf uses a "6 port AHCI Sata Controller" name while rst uses just plain "AHCI Sata Controller".


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac*
> 
> yuppers...
> just did it after my last post to verify...
> on a fresh windows install, i usually just use whats on the CD (without the overall switch) and update from that point.
> If i had to venture a guess, id say that the .inf files people are using has a bogus CLSID for the controller which is why RST is bombing out...
> for example, ive noticed the inf uses a "6 port AHCI Sata Controller" name while rst uses just plain "AHCI Sata Controller".


So using the latest version of the INF Utility with the overall switch is the best recommendation to do this even on a fresh Windows install?


----------



## The Mac

I dont see why not

if you have to manually change the ACHI driver, no big deal...like i said, ive never run into it, but others have...

just change it, then run the RST installer again...

its rare that they ever change anything in the inf anyway...i think for P67 theve made one change since october 2010 and all they did was change the name string of one of the devices, it doesn't change functionality...

If you've been mucking about with the system drivers (the PCIe drivers comes to mind from a few pages back), then its a good idea to start fresh by overwriting the CLSIDs with the originals and put it back to the way intel intended..

its mostly irrelevant on a new install, as there inst anything there to overwrite to begin with..


----------



## thecrowler

Hi all.
I own an ASUS P8P67 PRO REV 3.1 - BIOS VERSION 2001
I've recently discovered that a similar board (P8Z68-V PRO), with, I suppose, an identical asmedia usb 3.0 chipset, have an updated firmware version for the asmedia chipset.
I've downloaded the USB 3.0 Boost Full Package Version v1.00.05 (taken from P8Z68-V PRO page): when lauched, it says I have the latest usb 3.0 driver & the latest ASUS USB 3.0 BOOST installed, but it ALSO ask to upgrade usb 3.0 firmware...
Please, anyone knows if firmware should be updated or not?
As I said, both MBs have an identical asmedia usb 3.0 chipset, so..


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac*
> 
> I dont see why not
> if you have to manually change the ACHI driver, no big deal...like i said, ive never run into it, but others have...
> just change it, then run the RST installer again...
> its rare that they ever change anything in the inf anyway...i think for P67 theve made one change since october 2010 and all they did was change the name string of one of the devices, it doesn't change functionality...
> If you've been mucking about with the system drivers (the PCIe drivers comes to mind from a few pages back), then its a good idea to start fresh by overwriting the CLSIDs with the originals and put it back to the way intel intended..
> its mostly irrelevant on a new install, as there inst anything there to overwrite to begin with..


Thanks.

I hope somebody can explain why the guy at NBR is having weird results with the overall switch and you guys aren't having one.


----------



## The Mac

Its not the overall swiitch hes having problems with, its supposed to reset the CSLIDs of the Sata ports.

Its running the RST to replace with new drivers hes having issues with.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac*
> 
> Its not the overall swiitch hes having problems with, its supposed to reset the CSLIDs of the Sata ports.
> Its running the RST to replace with new drivers hes having issues with.


But why don't you guys experience that same problem?


----------



## The Mac

dunno, must be something funky about his setup...


----------



## Tekloth

Blargh, looks like the RTC reset was only a temporary fix, the PC went nuts again..this time I'll mail it back to the retailer. Just hope I'll get it back before christmas or I'll have to settle with my crappy laptop for the rest of the year


----------



## The Mac

did the clock reset again when this happened?

if so, save yourself some effort and just replace the battery 1st.


----------



## Tad85

There's a new version of the Atheros Bluetooth Driver for Windows7.

Version 7.4.0.102


----------



## kevindd992002

OP please update OP


----------



## Salty85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tad85*
> 
> There's a new version of the Atheros Bluetooth Driver for Windows7.
> Version 7.4.0.102


That driver actually would not run at all on my windows 7 machine. I ended up getting the version quoted at the gigabyte site, and it worked fine.


----------



## Tekloth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac*
> 
> did the clock reset again when this happened?
> 
> if so, save yourself some effort and just replace the battery 1st.


The clock does reset sometimes, but it's still giving me chassis intrudes and fatal errors during initial cold boots.


----------



## The Mac

def replace the batt, if that doesnt help, time for an RMA....


----------



## jelky

My mobo is the P8P67 EVO, says I have BIOS version 1606, when I use the ASUS Suite II to update BIOS through Internet I don't get any options for a newer BIOS. So how would I update from 1606 to 2001?


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jelky*
> 
> My mobo is the P8P67 EVO, says I have BIOS version 1606, when I use the ASUS Suite II to update BIOS through Internet I don't get any options for a newer BIOS. So how would I update from 1606 to 2001?


Download the driver using the link on page 1. Extract the .zip file to a USB drive. Boot the computer with the USB drive containing the extracted file inserted into the computer, press the -delete- key when prompted to enter the UEFI. Use the BIOS update utility in the UEFI. Tthe extraced UEFI (BIOS) file will show up on the USB key. Select it, and follow the prompts. Done.


----------



## jelky

Thanks!


----------



## Sheyster

New BIOS 2103 is out.

Changelog:

"1. Improve memory compatibility
2. Improve system stability"


----------



## Arthur Hucksake

Using the new bios 2103, no stability issues, BF3 hasn't crashed once yet for instance.

Mouse movement is smoother in UEFI.

Not really noticed much else.


----------



## gijs007

I just noticed dcp latency spikes with the latest bios and latest intel ME and rom...(I didn't notice this before)
After I disabled the IDE controller in the device manager it is fixed.
I'm running windows server 2008 R2 standard sp1 (64bit)


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> New BIOS 2103 is out.
> Changelog:
> "1. Improve memory compatibility
> 2. Improve system stability"


For which board?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> New BIOS 2103 is out.
> Changelog:
> "1. Improve memory compatibility
> 2. Improve system stability"
> 
> 
> 
> For which board?
Click to expand...

Several boards including the P8P67 and Pro.

I installed the BIOS last night and played 3 hours of BF3 with no problems. Seems pretty stable.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> New BIOS 2103 is out.
> Changelog:
> "1. Improve memory compatibility
> 2. Improve system stability"
> 
> 
> 
> For which board?
Click to expand...

Refer to the OP. I have everything listed there.


----------



## IronAddict

***Blonde moment update***

Scroll down in the CPU tab of BIOS --- duuurrrrr found it -- All's well with the Beast again -- ever have one of those days ??

Good Morning,

I just completed updating to BIOS 2103 and overclocked to 4.8 (Very solid, stable and easier to setup now) -- However one small glitch appeared. The controls for Virtualization within the BIOS have disapeared and now the Hypervisor no longer runs in windows Server 2008 -- Is there a remedy planned or should I simply return to an earlier of the BIOS ? To do so, without using the procedure you outlined earlier -- is it possible to simply use the Flashing utility in the BIOS

thanks for any help

namaste


----------



## gonX

My board seems to be complaining about the ROM file I'm supplying it - it doesn't want to update. I'm on 1850 (a beta), and I'm trying to update to one of the latest version (2103). If it makes any difference I'm trying to load the ROM from a NTFS filesystem, but I have a hunch that it's because it's a beta.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> My board seems to be complaining about the ROM file I'm supplying it - it doesn't want to update. I'm on 1850 (a beta), and I'm trying to update to one of the latest version (2103). If it makes any difference I'm trying to load the ROM from a NTFS filesystem, but I have a hunch that it's because it's a beta.


Are you talking about the Intel RAID OROM?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonX*
> 
> My board seems to be complaining about the ROM file I'm supplying it - it doesn't want to update. I'm on 1850 (a beta), and I'm trying to update to one of the latest version (2103). If it makes any difference I'm trying to load the ROM from a NTFS filesystem, but I have a hunch that it's because it's a beta.


Try using a USB stick, formatted to FAT32.


----------



## IronAddict

Hi There,

It could be the "beta" aspect ... I upgraded to 2103 from a USB drive formatted to NTFS -- no issue. As previous writer suggested raid maybe ? or it could be the Beta.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Are you talking about the Intel RAID OROM?


It tells me that it's not a valid ROM file, and whenever I try to dump it, it's says it couldn't write the file. I'm using the EZ Flash utility. I'll try with my cell phone now.


----------



## jamor

POSTed PC first time ever yesterday using the Asus P67 PRO Rev 3.1

Up and running and optimizing.

I also can't find ACPI 2.0 option in BIOS.

EDIT: Figured out how to update bios


----------



## jamor

The driver guide is awesome.

But I'm a little confused about the P67 PRO 3.1 Bluetooth Atheros Drivers.

The page is in french and there are several downloads.. which ones should I download?

http://www.station-drivers.com/page/atheros.htm


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamor*
> 
> The driver guide is awesome.
> 
> But I'm a little confused about the P67 PRO 3.1 Bluetooth Atheros Drivers.
> 
> The page is in french and there are several downloads.. which ones should I download?
> 
> http://www.station-drivers.com/page/atheros.htm


Your board uses the Atheros AR3011. The new X79 boards use AR3012.


----------



## jamor

Great thanks.

After initial driver installs, do you guys still come here for manual updates or do you use Device Manager to update through Windows?


----------



## pc-illiterate

looks like the only real differences between the pro and deluxe is number of usb, an extra lan, the power and reset buttons, and most importantly the power phases.
lookin to buy a new rig next week and stuck on these 2 boards. was lookin at the sabertooth but i think id prefer even the pro over it.
you guys have good reasons to take the deluxe over the pro ? ive read bad reviews on the deluxe but didnt really search for the pro. thought i'd ask for some help and advise here.
may as well ask about ram ideas while im at it. 2x4g. best in these boards with the least problems ?


----------



## jamor

No good reason IMO.

I was looking at both and did the research.

I decided on the Asus PRO for $159 ($139 After MIR) on newegg. I couldn't justify spending any more on dual lan (useless for most users) and the PRO already has 12 phases which is more (more!) than plenty to OC properly.

P67 already has plenty of USBs.. I guess it would be helpful if you are getting the Z68 version though.


----------



## jamor

What do you do with Multiple Setup.EXEs?

AISuite Driver, USB 3.0 ASmedia Driver, and Bluetooth AR3011 Driver:

1) Asus Setup.exe

2) Setup.exe

I see nothing about Asus Setup in the README


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamor*
> 
> What do you do with Multiple Setup.EXEs?
> 
> AISuite Driver, USB 3.0 ASmedia Driver, and Bluetooth AR3011 Driver:
> 
> 1) Asus Setup.exe
> 
> 2) Setup.exe
> 
> I see nothing about Asus Setup in the README


Run setup.exe


----------



## 6speed

I was planning on updating my BIOS on my P8P67 Pro 3.0 from 1305 I think to 2103.

The last time I did a BIOS update on my first gen P8P67 Pro I some how lost my RAID and after a long night was forced to just rebuild and reinstall everything. Luckily it was a new install so i didn't have a lot on there.

Minus doing a full image backup of my RAID is there anything I can save that would help me rebuild my RAID without formatting in case it goes wrong again?

Has anyone else ran into this problem running RAID and updating BIOS?


----------



## The Mac

you shouldnt have to rebuild, there is no updated OROM in the newest bios..


----------



## kevindd992002

What OROMs can we update/modify with the BIOS files from ASUS?


----------



## Outcasst

The 2103 BIOS for the Deluxe actually added a memory remapping option for me. It wasn't there in 2001 or 2101.


----------



## gijs007

Yes, at first everything seemed fine.
but after a few days my ssd and my raid 0 arrey both crashed so I had to reinstall everything


----------



## Newbie2009

Running P8P67 PRO 3.1 with 1904 bios (cannot see this bios listed anywhere)

My chip can oc to 5ghz and good volts so i am happy. Only reason I might upgrade to newest bios is because, the double boot issue. Does a newer bios fix this?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Running P8P67 PRO 3.1 with 1904 bios (cannot see this bios listed anywhere)
> My chip can oc to 5ghz and good volts so i am happy. Only reason I might upgrade to newest bios is because, the double boot issue. Does a newer bios fix this?


Turning off PLL overvoltage will fix it, but most SB chips can't boot into Windows at 5 GHz with it off.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Turning off PLL overvoltage will fix it, but most SB chips can't boot into Windows at 5 GHz with it off.


Nah that don't work. Will not even boot with it off.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Nah that don't work. Will not even boot with it off.


Double cold boot or just the usual double boot to Marvell and main bios screen? You should disable both the Marvell and Jmicron controllers from bios if you do not use them. Or else you'll get double boot issue.


----------



## Newbie2009

Double cold boot issue.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Double cold boot issue.


Then try this: (Also, try to unplug all USB units, except for Keyboard and mouse)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];4712067*
> Some of you may have been experiencing a double POST on your P8P67 series motherboard whereupon after powering on the system from a cold boot, the board will power on and then immediately reset itself before it actually POSTs and shows any display on the screen. I'll explain the fix below and give some information about why this happens.
> 
> First, I would like to stress the importance of flashing the BIOS to the latest BIOS revision as listed on our support website, http://support.asus.com/download. You can access the ASUS EZ Flash tool from within the UEFI (advanced options, tools) to flash the BIOS from any removable device such as a USB flash drive.
> From time to time we needed to implement full resets in order to maintain stability due to the architecture of the Sandy Bridge platform. For instance, the system may require one full reset when the PCH power has been cut during S5 power state. To fix the most common additional reset (double POST when powering on from off state), enter UEFI BIOS -> go to 'Advanced' tab -> go down to 'APM', press Enter -> enable the "Power on by PCIe." function. Then press F10 to save & exit. After save & exit, let the system boot into Windows or other OS, then perform a proper shutdown: Start button -> Shut down. You will no longer have the double POST. We will fix this in an upcoming BIOS release.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turrican9*
> 
> Then try this: (Also, try to unplug all USB units, except for Keyboard and mouse)


Yeah thanks man, did already. No joy. Guess just waiting on a new bios fix.


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> Yeah thanks man, did already. No joy. Guess just waiting on a new bios fix.


2103 is the latest bios for your board.


----------



## The Mac

2103 appears to have finally fixed all of the sleep issues...


----------



## wot

New BIOS for P8P67 WS REVO

P8P67 WS Revolution BIOS 1503
1. Always set Window Boot Manager to boot option #1 after update BIOS.
2. Modify ASUS board string "ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC."
3. Fixed the usb mouse can't work under DOS.

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8P67_WS_Revolution/#download


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Is it important to update the BIOS? I have never ever updated a BIOS for any of my mobos in the past. What would the benefits be?


----------



## turrican9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Is it important to update the BIOS? I have never ever updated a BIOS for any of my mobos in the past. What would the benefits be?


If you don't have any problems with your current bios, there is really no need to update


----------



## Newbie2009

Bizarre. I just got a new HD7970 and the multi cold boot issue has gone........


----------



## The Mac

There were early issues with AMD cards and no video when coming out of sleep. Perhaps this is related.


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac*
> 
> There were early issues with AMD cards and no video when coming out of sleep. Perhaps this is related.


Yeah must be, because has booted perfectly every time since I switched.


----------



## pfunkmort

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamor*
> 
> The driver guide is awesome.


I'm sorry if this was covered somewhere, but I didn't see it in the OP, nor in the few pages around this post...there's a driver guide?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I just updated to 2103 yesterday and my computer crashed for the first time yesterday. It just did it again. Both times when loading a save in Skyrim. Hopefully ezflash will let me downgrade.

Hmm, it isn't the bios I guess.


----------



## The Mac

naw, not the bios....

you using a raid array? or SSD?


----------



## Impagliazzo

What is the cheapest Asus P67 that will allow me to OC by multiplier my i2600k?


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wot*
> 
> New BIOS for P8P67 WS REVO
> 
> P8P67 WS Revolution BIOS 1503
> 1. Always set Window Boot Manager to boot option #1 after update BIOS.
> 2. Modify ASUS board string "ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC."
> 3. Fixed the usb mouse can't work under DOS.
> 
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8P67_WS_Revolution/#download


I'm on the older 1402 and *IF* these three changes are the *ONLY* changes to the BIOS, then there's absolutely no reason for me to update my BIOS. The thing I am not clear on, is why Asus would even waste their time performing this BIOS update if this is all that was changed. I suppose that the item #3 is relatively useful to fix but I can't help but feel that this was a great deal of work on their part for no real gain at all. I also can't help but wonder if there are some undocumented changes in the BIOS as well.

Regardless, thank you for keeping us all up to date and maintaining this thread. I'm especially thankful that you linked to the directions on how to downgrade a BIOS. It's not easy to do and sometimes it's important.


----------



## juano

Lol I'm on 1402 also and saw you were the last post in here and was gonna ask if you had updated and if there was any reason to update because I came to the same conclusion as you based on the release notes, that it wasn't worth the update.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Lol I'm on 1402 also and saw you were the last post in here and was gonna ask if you had updated and if there was any reason to update because I came to the same conclusion as you based on the release notes, that it wasn't worth the update.


juano is stalking me! juano is stalking me! 

I'm not going to update for that. Unless I get confirmation from an Asus representative that there's some ninja-stealth change in that BIOS that went undocumented, I'll stick with what's stable for me. The 1402 was a bit problematic for me when I first installed it and I regretted installing it. I wanted to downgrade and it was impossible at the time. (I didn't read the thread here where it links to the [H]ard OCP directions to force downgrade.) I worked through my issues, got BIOS 1402 stable. In hindsight, I'm glad that I got 1402 working because it had the MRC revision and added support for Ivy Bridge and gen 3 PCIe. None of the changes in 1402 were necessary for me either, but having potential future upgrades enabled is nice.


----------



## juano

Just FYI our board does support Ivy Bridge but does not support PCIe3 even with an Ivy Bridge CPU. It was a mistake in the release notes that was confirmed and then corrected when we asked an Asus rep on hardforum.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Just FYI our board does support Ivy Bridge but does not support PCIe3 even with an Ivy Bridge CPU. It was a mistake in the release notes that was confirmed and then corrected when we asked an Asus rep on hardforum.


LOL... Go Asus. Ah well, I've got 1402 and it's not worth the hassle to change it.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> LOL... Go Asus. Ah well, I've got 1402 and it's not worth the hassle to change it.


To be honest I haven't seen any changes from the one initially released but it's so easy to update that it's really not a hassle for me


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> LOL... Go Asus. Ah well, I've got 1402 and it's not worth the hassle to change it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest I haven't seen any changes from the one initially released but it's so easy to update that it's really not a hassle for me
Click to expand...

It's easy to update, yes. (I always do it from the BIOS off of a USB drive though.) But it's a real bear to downgrade if you don't like the update. The other problem with the update is losing all of my OC settings. Yes, I write them all down but still, it's annoying.

The Update ME firmware to version 1197 in the 1103 BIOS was nice. Increase Hardware Compatible Version in 1202 was nice, and seemed to improve my OC efficiency, somehow. Update the MRC revision to 1.2.2 in 1402 actually caused me problems at first with my memory, and I had to clear the CMOS and go through the hold the button down during boot "Mem. OK" thing to get it to return my memory (which was already on the qualified list) to the XMP settings that it was supposed to have. The rest of the changes weren't important to me, but I suppose Ivy Bridge and PCIe gen 3 video card support could be nice in the future.


----------



## jjmqt

Anyone have a working link to ASUS AI Suite II V1.02.16?

Since the Asus ftp sites seem to still be offline or still not working, anyone happen to have a working link to download the newest version of the AI Suite?

The file name I believe is AISuite_II_V10216_XPVistaWin7.zip

Any help would greatly be appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## Infinite Jest

I've been having an issue with stutter in some games that I;ve tried almost everything short of re-installing windows (which I may do) and updating the bios. Is there a chance the BIOS could be at all related to this?


----------



## The Mac

Not sure why you would think it would be a motherboard issue, sounds more like your GPU is the issue..


----------



## Infinite Jest

An RMAed GPU and a driver sweep later, I think I'm in the clear for GPU hardware related issue. I'm simply asking if the bios could potentially lead a problem such as this?


----------



## The Mac

perhaps an SSD issue if anything...

if it was the mobo/cpu issue, youd see CPU drop outs, use a montioring program and watch it..

also, what games? some are known for stuttering...


----------



## grunion

So how is the 2103 bios, still have the vcore bug?


----------



## The Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> So how is the 2103 bios, still have the vcore bug?


what Vcore bug?

works just fine for me...


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac*
> 
> what Vcore bug?
> works just fine for me...




That vcore bug..


----------



## The Mac

wheres the bug? i dont see aynything odd on that screen...


----------



## gijs007

He is talking about the offset voltage bug.


----------



## Catscratch

I dunno about the offset voltage bug since I don't use that mode but I have problems with Rams.

Sometimes, cold boot will render the rams unstable. No settings change but it won't run stable tested with memtest. I raise ram voltage, vccio, reduce ram speed, loose timings, it errors on memtest. Voltage seems to help a bit but it only makes it error not at %6 but %44 on memtest.

Then I set advertised timing, speed and voltage, I unplug 1 stick, test memtest and it has no problems, then I plug the stick back then it's stable too. However once in awhile I turn the computer off overnight, it has problems in the morning again.

Some kinda coldboot problem.


----------



## The Mac

i don't use offset (why bother when i get 4.8ghz on auto), so i suppose i wouldn't see that, although it could have something to do with vdroop.....actual vs measured...

As far as the rams go, unplug at the wall, or rocker switch on the power supply for 10 seconds and reboot, that always fixes the "Overclock failed" message for me.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac*
> 
> i don't use offset (why bother when i get 4.8ghz on auto), so i suppose i wouldn't see that, although it could have something to do with vdroop.....actual vs measured...
> 
> As far as the rams go, unplug at the wall, or rocker switch on the power supply for 10 seconds and reboot, that always fixes the "Overclock failed" message for me.


Why bother when you get 4.8 on Auto?

Because if you were to adjust your offset yourself, your VRM would be under less load, your Vcore would be lower, your system would run cooler, last longer, and potentially OC to 4.9 or 5.0 on the same voltages that "Auto" gives you on 4.8 GHz.

You might also be able to reduce the amount of LLC in your OC, which would drastically reduce VRM load and temperatures as well as increase Flop/s for a given frequency significantly.

Just sayin'


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Mac*
> 
> i don't use offset (why bother when i get 4.8ghz on auto), so i suppose i wouldn't see that, although it could have something to do with vdroop.....actual vs measured...
> 
> As far as the rams go, unplug at the wall, or rocker switch on the power supply for 10 seconds and reboot, that always fixes the "Overclock failed" message for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Why bother when you get 4.8 on Auto?
> 
> Because if you were to adjust your offset yourself, your VRM would be under less load, your Vcore would be lower, your system would run cooler, last longer, and potentially OC to 4.9 or 5.0 on the same voltages that "Auto" gives you on 4.8 GHz.
> 
> You might also be able to reduce the amount of LLC in your OC, which would drastically reduce VRM load and temperatures as well as increase Flop/s for a given frequency significantly.
> 
> Just sayin'
Click to expand...

OCing has gotten far too easy for those who don't want to delve into the nitty gritty... no challenge anymore. Push a button or two, and I'm OC'd at 4.8...


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandypx*
> 
> OCing has gotten far too easy for those who don't want to delve into the nitty gritty... no challenge anymore. Push a button or two, and I'm OC'd at 4.8...


Yeah, when I first got my PC built I installed Asus AI Suite II. (Don't do it! You'll hate it, it's bloated, and the uninstall leaves pieces behind everywhere!) Anyhow, I installed the AI Suite and accidentally hit the automatic overclock button. I got a serious laugh when my PC cycled the screen a few times and then said "System Level Up!"

I then went back into the BIOS, and started from scratch, got the exact same OC that the automated tuner gave me, at 0.040 less core volts. (No joke.) My latest setup (the same frequency) is a further 0.020 volts lower than that previous one and it was still ridiculously easy to overclock it!


----------



## coolhandluke41

why offset mode ? really ?


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> why offset mode ? really ?


If that's a troll comment, then I guess you hooked me.

If that's a serious comment:

The alternative is staying at 4.7, 4.8, 4.9, or 5.0 GHz and at 1.336, 1.348, 1.406, or 1.418V on the core 24/7 even when my PC is only being used for web browsing much of the time. Why waste all of that electrical power, produce that much heat, and pump that much voltage to the core when it's not needed?

I like the idea that each of my four cores can idle at 1.6 GHz and clock up to 4.7 GHz on demand. I like the idea that my CPU is only drawing 8 W of power until I need it, and then it can draw much more and that I don't lose any performance at the high end by doing so.

With these CPUs being so easy to overclock and tune, why not offset with Intel Enhanced Speedstep?


----------



## The Mac

I think you are all taking my comment out of context.

I've done all that stuff, offset, VRM, etc...and understand it intimately..

In the end it wasn't worth it for the extra 200mhz, or a savings of a few watts every time i update my bios, when it runs stable at 4.8 on auto.

my games arent going to run significantly faster with the extra 200mhz, so to me its not worth the aggravation...

In the old days (last gen...lol), it was worth the micro-managing to squeeze a few extra mhz out of the proc, but my 2500K is more power than i currently know what to do with at 4.8ghz.


----------



## Gnator

I am wondering what are these 3 pins x.x I cant seem to find info on them on the manual or anywhere


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnator*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I hid your picture in a spoiler link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering what are these 3 pins x.x I cant seem to find info on them on the manual or anywhere


That's a jumper of some sort. Is it the 3-pin vs 4-pin fan select jumper? I honestly don't know; I downloaded the Asus manual but I couldn't find a listing for that jumper either.


----------



## Gnator

Ya I search the web and I got no result... it does look like some sort of jumper.. but I have no idea what kind of jumper. I don't really want to short it to see if it does anything since I am pretty sure that would be a bad idea.


----------



## xandypx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gnator*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I hid your picture in a spoiler link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering what are these 3 pins x.x I cant seem to find info on them on the manual or anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> That's a jumper of some sort. Is it the 3-pin vs 4-pin fan select jumper? I honestly don't know; I downloaded the Asus manual but I couldn't find a listing for that jumper either.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnator*
> 
> Ya I search the web and I got no result... it does look like some sort of jumper.. but I have no idea what kind of jumper. I don't really want to short it to see if it does anything since I am pretty sure that would be a bad idea.


It's not a "jumper". Thery are used by ASUS engineering for reading debug codes, and have no end user functionality. You don't want to experiment with jumping these pins... That is, unless you feel like buying a new Mobo.


----------



## JayK

Hi all. A simple question:
Does the TRIM function working when controller in RAID mode?
I have raid level 0 on two HDDs, and system placed on single SSD.

And second question. Will the TRIM function working if i build the raid level 0 on two SSDs?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayK*
> 
> Hi all. A simple question:
> Does the TRIM function working when controller in RAID mode?
> I have raid level 0 on two HDDs, and system placed on single SSD.


Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayK*
> 
> And second question. Will the TRIM function working if i build the raid level 0 on two SSDs?


No BUT Intel is working on a fix that might be released sometime this year.


----------



## JayK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Yes.
> No BUT Intel is working on a fix that might be released sometime this year.


Thanks. And, if intel will release new version of the RST, with support for TRIM in raid arrays. I will have only install it, or ASUS must add this function in BIOS too?


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xandypx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gnator*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I hid your picture in a spoiler link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering what are these 3 pins x.x I cant seem to find info on them on the manual or anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> That's a jumper of some sort. Is it the 3-pin vs 4-pin fan select jumper? I honestly don't know; I downloaded the Asus manual but I couldn't find a listing for that jumper either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gnator*
> 
> Ya I search the web and I got no result... it does look like some sort of jumper.. but I have no idea what kind of jumper. I don't really want to short it to see if it does anything since I am pretty sure that would be a bad idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not a "jumper". Thery are used by ASUS engineering for reading debug codes, and have no end user functionality. You don't want to experiment with jumping these pins... That is, unless you feel like buying a new Mobo.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the information.

Clearly, playing with unknown pins or jumpers, and jumping unknown pins or jumpers is never a good idea.


----------



## Catscratch

I have trouble with my graphics card all of a sudden.

What's 1 long 3 short beeps ? Even if it's video card or system memory related, why would it post with a VGA to VGA cable with a DVI adapter but not with a DVI to DVI adapter ? HDMI to DVI doesn't work either.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catscratch*
> 
> I have trouble with my graphics card all of a sudden.
> 
> What's 1 long 3 short beeps ? Even if it's video card or system memory related, why would it post with a VGA to VGA cable with a DVI adapter but not with a DVI to DVI adapter ? HDMI to DVI doesn't work either.


1 long followed by 3 short beeps is a memory failure, either conventional memory or extended memory.

Try re-seating your RAM and resetting your CMOS. As for the oddities with the DVI adapter, it may be a seating isue with the video card, but the BIOS beeps are pointing at your memory.


----------



## St1ll

Hi guys, i have a question for you; can upgrading the intel inf (chipset) driver improve overclocking?


----------



## Catscratch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> 1 long followed by 3 short beeps is a memory failure, either conventional memory or extended memory.
> 
> Try re-seating your RAM and resetting your CMOS. As for the oddities with the DVI adapter, it may be a seating isue with the video card, but the BIOS beeps are pointing at your memory.


No I found out what it means because it's stuck at VGA LED. So it's actually video card or bad video ram. However I tested both my video card and the monitor on another system with a Coolermaster 460w (just tried to see bios screen) It sometimes boots, but most of the time it's either stuck at CPU led or VGA led. If it boots, there's no problem, windows doesn't crash, stress tests do not crash. So probably it's a bad mobo.

I think 1 long 2 beeps is Memory for the mobo. Because if it was Memory, it would stuck at Memory OK led. Your board probably has these leds too, mine is the EVO version.

Figured the dvi oddities too, it's not about the cables or the monitor, I tried the other Coolermaster 460w on my system too, it does the same things. So it's not about psu, vga or monitor.


----------



## shad0wfax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catscratch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> 1 long followed by 3 short beeps is a memory failure, either conventional memory or extended memory.
> 
> Try re-seating your RAM and resetting your CMOS. As for the oddities with the DVI adapter, it may be a seating isue with the video card, but the BIOS beeps are pointing at your memory.
> 
> 
> 
> No I found out what it means because it's stuck at VGA LED. So it's actually video card or bad video ram. However I tested both my video card and the monitor on another system with a Coolermaster 460w (just tried to see bios screen) It sometimes boots, but most of the time it's either stuck at CPU led or VGA led. If it boots, there's no problem, windows doesn't crash, stress tests do not crash. So probably it's a bad mobo.
> 
> I think 1 long 2 beeps is Memory for the mobo. Because if it was Memory, it would stuck at Memory OK led. Your board probably has these leds too, mine is the EVO version.
> 
> Figured the dvi oddities too, it's not about the cables or the monitor, I tried the other Coolermaster 460w on my system too, it does the same things. So it's not about psu, vga or monitor.
Click to expand...

It sounds like it's RMA time then. BIOS beeps have changed slightly over the years. Sure enough, it's 1L 3S for video now. (1L 2S is video too, but a different type of error that causes it, CGA vs EGA/VGA.

I'm confused though. You're saying that the video card sometimes boots in another machine, and when it does, that it tests fine, but it doesn't always boot? Are you sure it's not that your motherboard is just more sensitive to faults and that the video card itself is defective? Don't overlook that possibility.


----------



## Catscratch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shad0wfax*
> 
> It sounds like it's RMA time then. BIOS beeps have changed slightly over the years. Sure enough, it's 1L 3S for video now. (1L 2S is video too, but a different type of error that causes it, CGA vs EGA/VGA.
> 
> I'm confused though. You're saying that the video card _sometimes_ boots in another machine, and when it does, that it tests fine, but it doesn't always boot? Are you _sure_ it's not that your motherboard is just more sensitive to faults and that the video card itself is defective? Don't overlook that possibility.


Now, the video card on the main rig acts up sometimes. Sometimes the mainboard is stuck at CPU led or VGA led but mostly VGA. It's never stuck at Memory LED. Most of the time it doesn't even beep. It just sits at VGA led, black screen.
This happens with:
1. RESET button on mobo.
2. Shutting off with POWER button on mobo and restarting with it.
3. Shutting off with POWER button mobo and switching PSU off or unplugging the power cord from wall outlet. Waiting 3 minutes then powering up.

Why I'm using mobo buttons is because this mobo is probably going off and I'm testing on a desk so there's no CASE involved.

When using 6850 on the other system with Coolermaster 460w, Asus M2A, x2 5200. There are no problems, it POSTs into BIOS however I restart the rig.


----------



## Nivity

I'm going abit nuts about my P8P67 Pro.

The ONLY bios that works for me is 1704.
If I got any higher my sound freeze 100% random.

It happens with both Optical and Headphone 3.5mm jack, and with every single bios version above 1704.

Tried latest aswell now and same ****.

Guess I need to buy a new soundcard to use higher version bios, but such a waste to buy one.

Guess I will revert to 1704 and wait for ivy before I update bios, sigh.
Annoying since some Mice delay windows post by 5-10 sec in earlier bios, and dont even work in UEFI.


----------



## mc conor

Hey guys, has anyone used the 2103 BIOS yet?

If so, could you please let me know if it helps with the IDLE BSOD issues and recovering from sleep.

The only way I can fix this is to bump up the offset and increase the Vcore unnecessarily.

I can do 4.5GHz @1.296V but i need to pump 1.36V into it to stop idle BSODs.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mc conor*
> 
> Hey guys, has anyone used the 2103 BIOS yet?
> If so, could you please let me know if it helps with the IDLE BSOD issues and recovering from sleep.
> The only way I can fix this is to bump up the offset and increase the Vcore unnecessarily.
> I can do 4.5GHz @1.296V but i need to pump 1.36V into it to stop idle BSODs.


yes i'm on 2103 ,one question ..are you running offset mode ?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mc conor*
> 
> Hey guys, has anyone used the 2103 BIOS yet?
> If so, could you please let me know if it helps with the IDLE BSOD issues and recovering from sleep.
> The only way I can fix this is to bump up the offset and increase the Vcore unnecessarily.
> I can do 4.5GHz @1.296V but i need to pump 1.36V into it to stop idle BSODs.


You dont need to bump vcore you just need to turn off c3 and c6 and that will fix it and it will stil have idle volts and lower clocks.


----------



## mc conor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> yes i'm on 2103 ,one question ..are you running offset mode ?


Yes I am running offset mode. So how is 2103 what did you notice it change, or make more stable?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> You dont need to bump vcore you just need to turn off c3 and c6 and that will fix it and it will stil have idle volts and lower clocks.


I have previously but It messed up with my raid array speeds and obviously ran hotter at idle and used more power.

It's not really a big issue, it's just I am wondering if the way the idle voltages artificially went so low was maybe a BIOS problem, and the way they said that there is a stability tweaks in this version maybe it got fixed.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mc conor*
> 
> Yes I am running offset mode. So how is 2103 what did you notice it change, or make more stable?
> I have previously but It messed up with my raid array speeds and obviously ran hotter at idle and used more power.
> It's not really a big issue, *it's just I am wondering if the way the idle voltages artificially went so low was maybe a BIOS problem*, and the way they said that there is a stability tweaks in this version maybe it got fixed.


You may have your answer here ,don't know what your setting are in bios but most likely your LLC is to high which will cause your idle Vcore to drop very low ,as for 2103 -good bios and no problems here


----------



## mc conor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> You may have your answer here ,don't know what your setting are in bios but most likely your LLC is to high which will cause your idle Vcore to drop very low ,as for 2103 -good bios and no problems here


I run LLC on regular (0%). I am prime stable @1.296V but idle voltages can go below 0.7V @16x multi and eventually BSODs. so I have to compensate with slightly more VCore.

I though the issue with these boards was pretty prominent?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mc conor*
> 
> I run LLC on regular (0%). I am prime stable @1.296V but idle voltages can go below 0.7V @16x multi and eventually BSODs. so I have to compensate with slightly more VCore.
> I though the issue with these boards was pretty prominent?


0.7v sounds very low ,here is a little offset guide that might fit your bill
http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?2162-Overclocking-Using-Offset-Mode-for-CPU-Core-Voltage


----------



## mc conor

Thanks for the p.m. sent u this message:

CPU: i5 2500k @4.5GHz
RAM: 2 x 4GB Corsair Dominator @1600MHz
MB: Asus p8p67 Pro rev 3.1 1704 BIOS

Bios Settings:

AI OC Tuner: Manual
BLCK: 100
Turbo: By all cores 45
Internal PLL Overvolt: Disabled
Memfreq: 1600MHz
EPU Power Saving: Disabled

Load Line Calibration: Regular (0%)
VRM: Manual @350
Phase Control: Extreme
Duty Control: Extreme
CPU Current: 100%

CPU Voltage 1.224 - 1.232
Offset Mode: + 0.03

DRAM: 1.5V
VCSSA: 0.925 [AUTO]
VCCIO: 1.056 -65 [AUTO]
CPU PLL: 1.793 [AUTO]
PCH Voltage: 1.05 [AUTO]
CPU Spread Spectrum: [AUTO]

I am not completely sure of the Offset off my head but it yields a max Vcore in BF3 of 1.36V

Load is about 1.312 in prime.

I thought many people had issues with these board with c3 and c6 enabled and the strange idle BSOD and low speedstep VCORE. Do you not have any of these issues?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mc conor*
> 
> Yes I am running offset mode. So how is 2103 what did you notice it change, or make more stable?
> I have previously but It messed up with my raid array speeds and obviously ran hotter at idle and used more power.
> It's not really a big issue, it's just I am wondering if the way the idle voltages artificially went so low was maybe a BIOS problem, and the way they said that there is a stability tweaks in this version maybe it got fixed.


well thats what causes the bsod from wht i read when using offset c3 and c6 will cause a bsod when the vcore drops. Atleast on my sabertooth i get same temps with or without c3 and c6 my vcore and cpu speed still drops.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mc conor*
> 
> Thanks for the p.m. sent u this message:
> CPU: i5 2500k @4.5GHz
> RAM: 2 x 4GB Corsair Dominator @1600MHz
> MB: Asus p8p67 Pro rev 3.1 1704 BIOS
> Bios Settings:
> AI OC Tuner: Manual
> BLCK: 100
> Turbo: By all cores 45
> Internal PLL Overvolt: Disabled
> Memfreq: 1600MHz
> EPU Power Saving: Disabled
> Load Line Calibration: Regular (0%)
> VRM: Manual @350
> Phase Control: Extreme
> Duty Control: Extreme
> CPU Current: 100%
> CPU Voltage 1.224 - 1.232
> Offset Mode: + 0.03
> DRAM: 1.5V
> VCSSA: 0.925 [AUTO]
> VCCIO: 1.056 -65 [AUTO]
> CPU PLL: 1.793 [AUTO]
> PCH Voltage: 1.05 [AUTO]
> CPU Spread Spectrum: [AUTO]
> I am not completely sure of the Offset off my head but it yields a max Vcore in BF3 of 1.36V
> Load is about 1.312 in prime.
> I thought many people had issues with these board with c3 and c6 enabled and the strange idle BSOD and low speedstep VCORE. Do you not have any of these issues?


Ok i don't usually run x45 but this is what i did just for fun ;
I had to figure out what was my stable Vcore under Manual/fixed in bios (run P95 1344/1792 stress test 15~25 min)
Bios Settings:
AI OC Tuner: Manual
BLCK: 100
Turbo: per core 45
Internal PLL Overvolt: Disabled
EPU Power Saving: Disabled
Load Line Calibration: Ultra High
VRM: Manual @350
Phase Control: Extreme
Duty Control: Extreme
CPU Current: 100%
CPU Voltage *1.31v (in bios)* and CPU-Z fluctuation of *(1.296~1.304v*)-STABLE
Turbo ;Enabled
CPU Ratio ;Auto
c1,3,6;Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: DISABLE

Next was the offset (funny thing is my +value came out same as yours )
Idle under offset mode


Bios settings;


Test (CPU-Z fluctuation under load *1.296~1.312v*-surprisingly small for LLC -Regular )


I also did LLC-Medium +.01 which give me Idle .992v and Vcore in CPU-Z (1.304~1.320v)

Clear CMOS and try this settings ,if your Idle is still around .700v i would say your MB or CPU is a dude


----------



## Catscratch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mc conor*
> 
> I run LLC on regular (0%). I am prime stable @1.296V but idle voltages can go below 0.7V @16x multi and eventually BSODs. so I have to compensate with slightly more VCore.
> I though the issue with these boards was pretty prominent?


Have you ever tried CPU VOLTAGE MANUAL MODE & CPU VOLTAGE AUTO ? The first thing i did after getting my rig was to upgrade to 2103 with a USB. I never use OFFSET mode, I used it on a few OC tries, never encountered an idle BSOD thou but I remember disabling c3 and c6 because I don't use a raid. Your options are using Manual Mode or offset mode with a slight increase.


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> You dont need to bump vcore you just need to turn off c3 and c6 and that will fix it and it will stil have idle volts and lower clocks.


I sure hope this is it for me. I recently went to 2103 as I had issues with a Crucial SSD and I can Prime+superpi for hours while encoding with handbrake...but come home from work and it's crashed. Had to bump Vcore to 1.36 and crank LLC to extreme to get some margin of stability with 2103 at 4.5 GHz as well.


----------



## The Mac

try relaxing your ram settings, rather crank up the vcore...


----------



## lawlbringer

Just an FYI, I tried downloading the Bluetooth drivers for the P8P67 Rev 3. and the installer did not work, and give me the Windows "this program did not install correctly."

I'm hoping it's just a bad upload and not malware or something. Can anyone verify this? I just used the outdated drivers on ASUS's website. Should I just do another clean install of Windows?

OS is Windows 7 Professional x64 on a Crucial M4 128GB SSD.


----------



## Catscratch

My god, how unlucky i am.

My asus p8p67 evo decides to act up. Stuck at VGA LED on a perfectly fine 6850 (tested on 2 diff comps). Because I don't like to wait RMA and want to use my computer, i go buy Asus p8p67 LE and now it's stuck in an infinite boot loop. I know it can be my 1866 gskill rams causing it but I'll just replace it with another p67 board i guess or maybe get a 4gb single 1333 certified ram.

This Sandybridge upgrade since January giving me enough headaches, I feel like gonna buy an athlon x2 machine and just be happy.


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mize*
> 
> I sure hope this is it for me. I recently went to 2103 as I had issues with a Crucial SSD and I can Prime+superpi for hours while encoding with handbrake...but come home from work and it's crashed. Had to bump Vcore to 1.36 and crank LLC to extreme to get some margin of stability with 2103 at 4.5 GHz as well.


Not a single idle bsod for 4 days since disabling c3/c6. Thank you.

(the thank you goes to Bal3Wolf, BTW.}


----------



## Twistacles

I posted it in the other board but ill put it here too since it's relevant.

I just wanted to come here to tell you all to stay the hell away from the p8p67 series. I've never owned a more horrible and troublesome motherboard.

Backtrack to january 9th~ when the Sandy Bridges first come out. I order a p8p67 deluxe: everything works fine! Until it dies two weeks later. No problem, I thought. This happens. RMA'd it.

The one I got back was dead on arrival. Rma'd Again.

Third board had a defective top GPU slot, 2 ram slots didn't work but I figured...who cares? It's been over a month and a half that I cant use my CPU, I'll deal with it.

Fast forward a year and the second gpu slot dies aswell. I'm forced to run my PC OUTSIDE MY CASE because I cant fit my gpu into the third slot. Rma... AGAIN...

Get my FOURTH ... supposedly 'tested' board:

TOP gpu slot still doesnt work, but at least the second one does!
two ram slots STILL dont work.
Heck, I don't even know if it boots into windows yet because I didn't have time to mess around with the sata wires trying to get it to see my HDDs.

Worst. Board. Ever. Holy ****. I can't believe ASUS is associated with this product


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Twistacles*
> 
> I posted it in the other board but ill put it here too since it's relevant.
> I just wanted to come here to tell you all to stay the hell away from the p8p67 series. I've never owned a more horrible and troublesome motherboard.
> Backtrack to january 9th~ when the Sandy Bridges first come out. I order a p8p67 deluxe: everything works fine! Until it dies two weeks later. No problem, I thought. This happens. RMA'd it.
> The one I got back was dead on arrival. Rma'd Again.
> Third board had a defective top GPU slot, 2 ram slots didn't work but I figured...who cares? It's been over a month and a half that I cant use my CPU, I'll deal with it.
> Fast forward a year and the second gpu slot dies aswell. I'm forced to run my PC OUTSIDE MY CASE because I cant fit my gpu into the third slot. Rma... AGAIN...
> Get my FOURTH ... supposedly 'tested' board:
> TOP gpu slot still doesnt work, but at least the second one does!
> two ram slots STILL dont work.
> Heck, I don't even know if it boots into windows yet because I didn't have time to mess around with the sata wires trying to get it to see my HDDs.
> Worst. Board. Ever. Holy ****. I can't believe ASUS is associated with this product


sorry to hear about your "Deluxe" ,i got my Pro (rev2 and now rev3.0) January last year ...not a single problem


----------



## Newbie2009

i still have the cold boot problem


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> i still have the cold boot problem


what bios version ,have you try Advanced/APM/Power on by PCI ?


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> what bios version ,have you try Advanced/APM/Power on by PCI ?


Newest. And yes I have tried everything at this stage.


----------



## lethal

I ordered the following last night:

ASUS P8P67 Deluxe (Rev 3.0)
I5 2500K
PowerColor HD7950

these components are added to the stuff I've already purchased and was waiting on the above to finish this build...

120GB Intel 320 SSD
1TB Samsung Spinpoint F3
GSkill Ripjaws X2x4GB DDR3 1600 (2 sets of these)
Corsair HX750 Power Supply (Modular)
Corsair Obsidian 650D case
etc
etc
etc

So I never really install the junk that comes off the CD from mobo's, is there anything I need with this one?

Also this is my 1st try at running an SSD as my OS drive (Windows7), I'vee read that I just refrain from installing my hard drive till afterward. Any other tips or BIOS settings i need to be checking for the SSD, or really anything you think of?

Much appreciated. I'm excited for this upgrade over my sig rig.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lethal*
> 
> I ordered the following last night:
> ASUS P8P67 Deluxe (Rev 3.0)
> I5 2500K
> PowerColor HD7950
> these components are added to the stuff I've already purchased and was waiting on the above to finish this build...
> 120GB Intel 320 SSD
> 1TB Samsung Spinpoint F3
> GSkill Ripjaws X2x4GB DDR3 1600 (2 sets of these)
> Corsair HX750 Power Supply (Modular)
> Corsair Obsidian 650D case
> etc
> etc
> etc
> So I never really install the junk that comes off the CD from mobo's, is there anything I need with this one?
> Also this is my 1st try at running an SSD as my OS drive (Windows7), I'vee read that I just refrain from installing my hard drive till afterward. Any other tips or BIOS settings i need to be checking for the SSD, or really anything you think of?
> Much appreciated. I'm excited for this upgrade over my sig rig.


I only install what i need from CD ,as for SSD ;
http://www.computing.net/howtos/show/solid-state-drive-ssd-tweaks-for-windows-7/552.htmlhttp://www.google.com/


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lethal*
> 
> So I never really install the junk that comes off the CD from mobo's, is there anything I need with this one?
> Also this is my 1st try at running an SSD as my OS drive (Windows7), I'vee read that I just refrain from installing my hard drive till afterward. Any other tips or BIOS settings i need to be checking for the SSD, or really anything you think of?
> Much appreciated. I'm excited for this upgrade over my sig rig.


As far as SSDs and installing the OS, all the information can be found here in Sean's thread.


----------



## Catscratch

I tossed my supposedly spare Asus p8p67 LE to retailer and switched it with a Gigabyte Z68AP-D3. Very old-school looking board, no leds(LPT1, COM and HDMI ports look odd at the back







) but it gets the job done. I dunno why my main P8P67 EVO gave up or P8P67 LE didn't even run. EVO is on RMA, probably gonna use it when the new one comes back. I never had cold boot problems, I did have RAM problems thou. 1 boot it was stable, another wasn't.

I think all mobo manufacturers should slow down on making zillions of versions of boards. Just test them with all kinds of rams, gfx cards then switch to mass production. Mobo is the backbone of a system, it can not fail, for every mobo going bad in the warranty period, they must send gifts and a card saying "we are sorry"


----------



## The Mac

Had my Deluxe since Jan of last year, other than some annoying sleep issues, ive not had a single issue with it...

btw: new bios for deluxe out today...

http://support.asus.com/download.aspx?SLanguage=en&p=1&s=39&m=P8P67+DELUXE&os=&hashedid=FpufhQASBFHNvccl


----------



## R o x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac*
> 
> Had my Deluxe since Jan of last year, other than some annoying sleep issues, ive not had a single issue with it...
> 
> ... i'll second that (b2 board)


----------



## pfunkmort

I would just say remember to use the Intel SATA ports on your motherboard (and disable the marvel if you don't use any of them). I use a Samsung SSD, and ALL BRANDS ARE DIFFERENT in this, but I couldn't use a USB boot drive to do a firmware update before I installed my OS, so I had to set up the HHD first and run a firmware update through that windows install on the untouched SSD.

Personally, I think you're better off installing any drivers/etc from the website instead of from a disk, but links to anything and everything you'd ever want is either linked in the first post of this thread, or over in Sean's SSD setup thread (which I HIGHLY recommend following for your SSD setup - it cut my windows install to half, down under 10 GB).


----------



## overclock66

I have a P8P67 PRO Rev 3.0 and I try to keep the drivers uptodate.

I could install all drivers according to post #1, except:

Chipset
Intel INF Driver: 9.3.0.1020
Intel Management Engine Driver: 8.0.2.1410

Installation is done without any error message, but it seems that driver is not installed, as I still see older version in de the device manager.

I wanted to attach the logs, but I get the message "You don't have permissions to create attachments."

Any help welcome.
Thanks


----------



## overclock66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclock66*
> 
> I have a P8P67 PRO Rev 3.0 and I try to keep the drivers uptodate.
> I could install all drivers according to post #1, except:
> Chipset
> Intel INF Driver: 9.3.0.1020
> Intel Management Engine Driver: 8.0.2.1410
> Installation is done without any error message, but it seems that driver is not installed, as I still see older version in de the device manager.
> I wanted to attach the logs, but I get the message "You don't have permissions to create attachments."
> Any help welcome.
> Thanks


with the logs

IntelAMT.txt 31k .txt file


IntelChipset.txt 680k .txt file


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclock66*
> 
> Intel INF Driver: 9.3.0.1020
> Intel Management Engine Driver: 8.0.2.1410
> Installation is done without any error message, but it seems that driver is not installed, as I still see older version in de the device manager.


Don't worry, it's normal. Even with my P8Z68-V Pro, I still get the same driver versions you have. I take it you've updated the BIOS to 2303?


----------



## Salty85

Strange issue.... I got a gigabit lan setup (DIR-655) and for some reason my network card on my p8p67 (REV 3.1) is only giving me 100 Mbps... any ideas?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Salty85*
> 
> Strange issue.... I got a gigabit lan setup (DIR-655) and for some reason my network card on my p8p67 (REV 3.1) is only giving me 100 Mbps... any ideas?


Make sure under _*Speed and Duplex*_ that it is set to 1.0 Gbps.


----------



## The Mac

the newer versions of INF and ME only contain descriptors for newer chipsets, not drivers of any form

They do not contain newer versions of previously released chipsets.

Once the INF is released containing a particular supporting chipset, they never change unless intel fundamentally changes the PSLIP descriptions which NEVER happens...

Its pointless to keep installing the newer versions, as they will never update anything past the initial release version.

If you are doing a new install, or a system wipe, obvioulsy youll need the newest ones, as you cant get the older ones anymore.

However, it will still only install the original version


----------



## R o x

... and how was it again, smart or not to add "-overall" to the shortcut made of the INF installer ?


----------



## The Mac

mostly irrelvent, but might as well - wont hurt anything...


----------



## ss284

Upgraded from a 6950 to a 7970 and now I can't properly resume from sleep. Everything else works without issue. Using the latest bios and drivers, at bone stock, no OC. Anyone else with similar experiences?


----------



## kevindd992002

So the -overall switch is not needed at all?


----------



## pfunkmort

@ss284, try asking in THIS THREAD. It's the official 7970/7950 thread. For what it's worth, I have a 7970 and I haven't ever had that problem. However, also, I would probably downgrade the driver to RC11 (also available in the first post of that thread I linked) and see if the problem persists. I think that's the most stable driver for the card.


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> You dont need to bump vcore you just need to turn off c3 and c6 and that will fix it and it will stil have idle volts and lower clocks.


I did this and it worked but I have no turbo-boost clock reduction now...







any way to disable C3 and C6 and keep my 1.6 GHz idle cpu clock?


----------



## s1rrah

I'm on my second P67 Sabertooth Asus board (I messed up the first one and don't want to talk about it) ... ;-) ... anyway ... on my first Sabertooth install, I had an app in AI Suite that let me manually adjust my clock multiplier when in Windows. After installing AI Suite again this time, I that app is no longer there. I found it sort of handy on certain occasions, even though I overclock from the bios (testing settings and what not was sort of quick with the tool).

This tool (I forget the name) was in the "Tools" section, right there with the Digi VRM app and all but now it's gone. Anybody know what that app is called and where I could get it? I was thinking about downloading the AI Suite for a different Asus motherboard but don't know if that will work or not. I had a Z68 MB too and it also had that app...

Thanks in advance..
.joel


----------



## essanbee

S1rrah,

On my P8P67 Deluxe it is called TurboV EVO. Gives you the options of changing major voltages and CPU multis and BCLK. If you open AI Suite and choose the Settings button (on the far right side for me), make sure TurboV EVO is checked...


----------



## s1rrah

jThanks ... TurboV is the app I was thinking of. Strangely, it didn't install with my last setup. I might see if the P67 Deluxe suite will install for me. Best ... joel


----------



## The Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> So the -overall switch is not needed at all?


You are missing the point i was trying to make.

There is no point even running the newer package, it wont do a damn thing different...

overall switch or not.

If you wish to effectively delete the current infs on your system, and reinstall the exact same ones, by all means, use the -overall switch...


----------



## R o x

... now, if that aint clear talk i'll eat my -overall









dumb Q next: it's also raining brandnew Management Engine Intelfaces lately ... may we skip those too ?

i see they're meant for the 7 series chipset anyway ... or still by all means ?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac*
> 
> You are missing the point i was trying to make.
> There is no point even running the newer package, it wont do a damn thing different...
> overall switch or not.
> If you wish to effectively delete the current infs on your system, and reinstall the exact same ones, by all means, use the -overall switch...


Why won't running the newer package not do anything to our current systems?


----------



## pc-illiterate

upgraded to 2302 bios on my evo. lost some stability. so much for asus' claim for 'enhance stability'

not too sure about downgrading bios though. i've read some people still bricked their boards if the flash didnt work. they even claim it isnt guaranteed in the asus support forums.

any ideas or input from anyone on this ?


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> upgraded to 2302 bios on my evo. lost some stability. so much for asus' claim for 'enhance stability'
> not too sure about downgrading bios though. i've read some people still bricked their boards if the flash didnt work. they even claim it isnt guaranteed in the asus support forums.
> any ideas or input from anyone on this ?


I'm using the same bios and using the old setting running 2600k @ 4.8Ghz without any problem. Double check ur bios setting and see if there is anything u forgot to change.


----------



## pc-illiterate

believe me, i didnt forget anything. there wasnt a lot i changed in the first place.

XMP Profile - 1600
Load Line Calibration: High
Phase Control: Optimized
CPU Current Capability: 110%
CPU Voltage: Offset Mode
Offset Mode Sign: ( + )
CPU Offset Voltage: 0.015
DRAM Voltage: 1.50625v
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.7v
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
Turbo Off
c3/c6 states disabled.

this got me 4.5ghz stable 25 hours.
now im not stable with +0.020 offset

VRM Frequency manual 350
pll overvolt enabled
Phase Control Extreme
Current Capability 130%
upped the offset to + 0.140 and was 5ghz stable 1 hour prime 10 run ibt.
now thats a pipe dream for me


----------



## pc-illiterate

my evo board downgraded to 2103 bios using ez flash. surprised me. i didnt think it was possible to downgrade with the flash. yay asus. yay me.


----------



## The Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Why won't running the newer package not do anything to our current systems?


for the love of christ...not again..

Because there isnt anything new in the package. Just newer chipsets...


----------



## The Mac

same deal for MEI, they are just infs, no actual software and nothing updated.

The Intel management engine snap in interfaces with it, but the infs dont change.


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02*
> 
> I'm using the same bios and using the old setting running 2600k @ 4.8Ghz without any problem. Double check ur bios setting and see if there is anything u forgot to change.


What are your settings? Do you have your C modes disabled?


----------



## pc-illiterate

god i feel like an idiot. ram voltage at 1.50625v hell that wasnt stable before. back at 1.500v and im sitting prettier than kate beckinsale

@ silver wrx : thanks for the help and thanks for trying to help. lol


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac*
> 
> for the love of christ...not again..
> Because there isnt anything new in the package. Just newer chipsets...


Sorry for that, now I remember that you were the one who helped me months ago regarding this.


----------



## mcbyte

I was checking to download the Bluetooth drivers for my P8P67 Pro, but the links on the first post are wrong, "Atheros AR3011 Bluetooth Driver/Suite: 7.4.0.115" is taking me to the main site of Station Drivers.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcbyte*
> 
> I was checking to download the Bluetooth drivers for my P8P67 Pro, but the links on the first post are wrong, "Atheros AR3011 Bluetooth Driver/Suite: 7.4.0.115" is taking me to the main site of Station Drivers.


That's because they've been updated. I fixed the links.


----------



## psyside

Hey guys, is it worth to update 1850? im on that BIOS for long time now, its working fine, but i would love to know if the new BIOS versions are with updated Oprom and ME firmware, versions and how are they stable generally regarding overclocking etc thanks!


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mize*
> 
> What are your settings? Do you have your C modes disabled?


I have the C3 and C6 disable. Kinda have problem with Offset when enable.

settings
XMP Profile - 1600
Load Line Calibration: Ultra High
Phase Control: Extreme
CPU Current Capability: 130%
CPU Voltage: Offset Mode
Offset Mode Sign: ( + )
CPU Offset Voltage: 0.080
DRAM Voltage: 1.50000v
CPU PLL Voltage: 1.6v
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
Turbo Off
c3/c6 states disabled.
VRM Frequency manual 350
pll overvolt disable

Sry for replying so late. Haven't check this thread recently.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02*
> 
> I have the C3 and C6 disable. Kinda have problem with Offset when enable.
> settings
> XMP Profile - 1600
> Load Line Calibration: Ultra High
> Phase Control: Extreme
> CPU Current Capability: 130%
> CPU Voltage: Offset Mode
> Offset Mode Sign: ( + )
> CPU Offset Voltage: 0.080
> DRAM Voltage: 1.50000v
> CPU PLL Voltage: 1.6v
> CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> Turbo Off
> c3/c6 states disabled.
> VRM Frequency manual 350
> pll overvolt disable
> Sry for replying so late. Haven't check this thread recently.


hope this helps









http://www.overclock.net/t/1219588/offset-mode-overclocking-starter-guide-and-thread


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Hey guys, is it worth to update 1850? im on that BIOS for long time now, its working fine, but i would love to know if the new BIOS versions are with updated Oprom and ME firmware, versions and how are they stable generally regarding overclocking etc thanks!


Anyone?


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Anyone?


My Sabertooth P67 has been less stable (idle reboots) since updating. I would attempt a downgrade, but I had SSD issues with the old BIOS.


----------



## Fixedreality

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02*
> 
> I wonder if a TRUE with 1156 mount will fit on the Deluxe board.


it does and works very well


----------



## Snowsurfer

Have a P8P67 Deluxe, does it use the ICH8R , ICH7R, ICH6r SATA AHCI Controller?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snowsurfer*
> 
> Have a P8P67 Deluxe, does it use the ICH8R , ICH7R, ICH6r SATA AHCI Controller?


None of the above. It's controlled by the P67 PCH.



The one that pertains to your board is "Intel(R) Desktop/Workstation/Server Express Chipset SATA RAID Controller".

*EDIT*

Oops, I made a small grammar error. I meant to say P67, not Z68. Forgot which thread I was responding too. LOL


----------



## psyside

possible to downgrade from BIOS 2302 MIVE? if i flash to it?

Anyone using it? some info guys, what i want to hear most is how does it overclock.


----------



## psyside

Update









HELL!!!!!

Dear god, bootmgr is missing is so anoyingggggggggg, i cant get to boot no mater what i do after i updated to latest BIOS! this is so frustrating, and to think that in order to got 100% stable oc start, i just formated my windows 1 day ago!

I tried startup repair wont work.
I tried cmd fixboot/fixmbr wont work.
I tried changing bootorder/disabling all drives/cd/usb controlers/ everything except my default boot SSD AND STILL wont work.

FRUSTRATING!

And yes i updated BIOS in the best order possible, loaded opt def, restart>flash, *(instantly removed the USB after the flash was done-before restart - in order to AVOID THIS FRUSTRATING ISSUE)* - restart load optimized, shut down, pull off power cord, waited 30 seconds, pressed power button to clear remaining charge, clear cmos, turn on the pc, guess what? yet bootmgr is missing!! im so nervous its not even funny.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HELL!!!!!
> Dear god, bootmgr is missing is so anoyingggggggggg, i cant get to boot no mater what i do after i updated to latest BIOS! this is so frustrating, and to think that in order to got 100% stable oc start, i just formated my windows 1 day ago!
> I tried startup repair wont work.
> I tried cmd fixboot/fixmbr wont work.
> I tried changing bootorder/disabling all drives/cd/usb controlers/ everything except my default boot SSD AND STILL wont work.
> FRUSTRATING!
> And yes i updated BIOS in the best order possible, loaded opt def, restart>flash, *(instantly removed the USB after the flash was done-before restart - in order to AVOID THIS FRUSTRATING ISSUE)* - restart load optimized, shut down, pull off power cord, waited 30 seconds, pressed power button to clear remaining charge, clear cmos, turn on the pc, guess what? yet bootmgr is missing!! im so nervous its not even funny.


Did yo remember to change your SATA settings? (e.g. AHCI, RAID)


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HELL!!!!!
> Dear god, bootmgr is missing is so anoyingggggggggg, i cant get to boot no mater what i do after i updated to latest BIOS! this is so frustrating, and to think that in order to got 100% stable oc start, i just formated my windows 1 day ago!
> I tried startup repair wont work.
> I tried cmd fixboot/fixmbr wont work.
> I tried changing bootorder/disabling all drives/cd/usb controlers/ everything except my default boot SSD AND STILL wont work.
> FRUSTRATING!
> And yes i updated BIOS in the best order possible, loaded opt def, restart>flash, *(instantly removed the USB after the flash was done-before restart - in order to AVOID THIS FRUSTRATING ISSUE)* - restart load optimized, shut down, pull off power cord, waited 30 seconds, pressed power button to clear remaining charge, clear cmos, turn on the pc, guess what? yet bootmgr is missing!! im so nervous its not even funny.


Like Simpletech said...be sure you have selected the proper SATA mode (depending on what it was before) ... RAID, AHCI, etc. ... also, be sure your previously configured 1st and 2nd boot device is selected appropriately as this can get switched around too during bios updates.

I had the exact same problem before and it was a simple matter of looking at those two mentioned options in the new bios...

Best.

.joel


----------



## psyside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s1rrah*
> 
> .be sure you have selected the proper SATA mode (depending on what it was before) ... RAID, AHCI, etc. ... also, be sure your previously configured 1st and 2nd boot device is selected appropriately as this can get switched around too during bios updates.
> I had the exact same problem before and it was a simple matter of looking at those two mentioned options in the new bios...
> Best.
> .joel


I did, as i said in the post....nothing helped.


----------



## The Mac

try disconnecting eveything except your boot device....a bios update shouldn't touch bootmgr


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> possible to downgrade from BIOS 2302 MIVE? if i flash to it?
> Anyone using it? some info guys, what i want to hear most is how does it overclock.


I'm using it, and it overclocks like previous versions. The only thing that is new for me is that certain system information utilities (hwmonitor, cpu temp, speccy and most of the time cpu-z) cause a hard freeze, thus requiring a reset. This behavior occurs on both 'bios defaults' and overclock. I am not 100% sure that the 2302 update is the culprit tho...


----------



## pc-illiterate

munaim1 is using a MIVE also. he loves it.

i didnt like it on my evo. i reflashed to 2301(2103 ?)


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angelotti*
> 
> I'm using it, and it overclocks like previous versions. The only thing that is new for me is that certain system information utilities (hwmonitor, cpu temp, speccy and most of the time cpu-z) cause a hard freeze, thus requiring a reset. This behavior occurs on both 'bios defaults' and overclock. I am not 100% sure that the 2302 update is the culprit tho...


Don't worry I have the same issue with my P8Z68-V Pro. Sometimes CPU-Z will freeze when opening it. Version 1.59 and below didn't have this issue but 1.60 and 1.60.1 do.









BTW, have you tried HWiNFO? Another good alternative to HWMonitor.


----------



## angelotti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Don't worry I have the same issue with my P8Z68-V Pro. Sometimes CPU-Z will freeze when opening it. Version 1.59 and below didn't have this issue but 1.60 and 1.60.1 do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, have you tried HWiNFO? Another good alternative to HWMonitor.


It's not the cpu-z that freezes, it's cpu-z that freezes the whole PC. HWiNFO does not freeze the pc, nor will Aida64. LinX and Prime95 run fine. I'm beginning to think that it might not bios related, rather OS...

BTW, by 'Cpu Temp' i ment CoreTemp


----------



## Kareha

With regards to booting up a copy of Windows 7 via a USB thumbdrive, is there anything special I need to do within the BIOS to get this to work? Everytime I've tried in the past it never seems to work so I have to resort to using the DVD, but I'd much prefer to boot from an ISO via my thumbdrive so I don't have to use my DVD so much.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kareha*
> 
> With regards to booting up a copy of Windows 7 via a USB thumbdrive, is there anything special I need to do within the BIOS to get this to work? Everytime I've tried in the past it never seems to work so I have to resort to using the DVD, but I'd much prefer to boot from an ISO via my thumbdrive so I don't have to use my DVD so much.


r u trying to install Windows 7 from USB instead of DVD?? If so u can use Windows 7 USB DVD Download Tool (google it) and make a boot USB. When u need to install W7, go into bios and boot from USB.


----------



## SimpleTech

Actually I would use this method provided by Sean Webster. The Windows 7 USB tool formats your USB thumb drive with NTFS which can be extremely slow when transferring files.

The method I linked above is much faster and won't require you to install anything. And I set the BIOS/UEFI so that the HDD/SSD is first to boot and then the USB thumb drive. That way it won't go back to the installation screen.







You can manually boot whichever drive you want too from there.


----------



## Kareha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Actually I would use this method provided by Sean Webster. The Windows 7 USB tool formats your USB thumb drive with NTFS which can be extremely slow when transferring files.
> The method I linked above is much faster and won't require you to install anything. And I set the BIOS/UEFI so that the HDD/SSD is first to boot and then the USB thumb drive. That way it won't go back to the installation screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can manually boot whichever drive you want too from there.


I setup my USB stick exactly the way that is show in Sean Websters guide but when it tries to boot up all I get is a black screen and the cursor blinking in the corner







Do I need to have the USB stick plugged into a specific port at all for it to boot from?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kareha*
> 
> I setup my USB stick exactly the way that is show in Sean Websters guide but when it tries to boot up all I get is a black screen and the cursor blinking in the corner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to have the USB stick plugged into a specific port at all for it to boot from?


Make sure you're not launching it via UEFI boot (it'll say something about it next to the drive).


----------



## Kareha

Got it working, turns out in my previous attempts to get it working I'd changed something in the BIOS to make the USB pretend it was a CD-ROM. Changed it back to Auto and it started working. I'm an idiot









Thanks for all the help peeps


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kareha*
> 
> Got it working, turns out in my previous attempts to get it working I'd changed something in the BIOS to make the USB pretend it was a CD-ROM. Changed it back to Auto and it started working. I'm an idiot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the help peeps


Well hot dog! I just love happy endings.

;-)

Congrats ...

.j


----------



## pc-illiterate

you arent an idiot. you just dont know squat!


----------



## Sheyster

I was just catching up on this thread and it seems a lot of us original P67 owners are now running a Z68 board...







In my case it's a whole new build.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I was just catching up on this thread and it seems a lot of us original P67 owners are now running a Z68 board...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my case it's a whole new build.


I'm still here







..P67 (for sale) and going Z77


----------



## The Avenger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I'm still here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..P67 (for sale) and going Z77


Is it worth the difference? P8P67 PRO is Ivy compatible too...


----------



## Sheyster

If you have P67 just stick with it IMHO. There is no real compelling reason to upgrade. In my case I built a whole new system.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Lucid MVP/native PCI-E 3.0x16x16/3000Mhz RAM/6.0+Ghz on LN2/quad-8threads it's plenty compelling for me


----------



## Newbie2009

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Avenger*
> 
> Is it worth the difference? P8P67 PRO is Ivy compatible too...


For real? My mobo will run ivybridge?


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newbie2009*
> 
> For real? My mobo will run ivybridge?


It's been compatible since October of last year*.









*Referring to BIOS 2001.


----------



## essanbee

•Added BIOS 2302 for P8P67 Deluxe.

Anybody tried the 2302 update yet? I am on 2103 w/my deluxe and don't see any compelling resons to update.


----------



## grifers

Hi!!

My Vccio set to 1.10...is fine for my rig?.

I Have 2 SSD'S corsair in RAID 0, 4 Seagate in RAID 0/5, 8 GB de RAM and AMD 6990

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifers*
> 
> Hi!!
> My Vccio set to 1.10...is fine for my rig?.
> I Have 2 SSD'S corsair in RAID 0, 4 Seagate in RAID 0/5, 8 GB de RAM and AMD 6990
> Thanks in advance!


Increasing VCCIO is only needed for high memory overclocks. What is yours at? When I had some G.Skill PI's @ 2200, I needed 1.20V to be stable.


----------



## grifers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Increasing VCCIO is only needed for high memory overclocks. What is yours at? When I had some G.Skill PI's @ 2200, I needed 1.20V to be stable.


Thanks for responding.

My RAM set to stock, 1600 Mhz 9-9-9-24 2 (1.5 v).

Then, no needed increasing vccio?.

Thanks again!


----------



## The Avenger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifers*
> 
> Thanks for responding.
> My RAM set to stock, 1600 Mhz 9-9-9-24 2 (1.5 v).
> Then, no needed increasing vccio?.
> Thanks again!


You should not need to go higher. I believe mine defaults to 1.050v for VCCIO. Using ASUS P8P67 PRO and 16GB Corsair Vengeance 1600 9-9-9-24-2t-1.5v and perfectly stable at 1.050v VCCIO.

Run Prime95 Blend for 12 hours + to check for stability


----------



## grifers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Avenger*
> 
> You should not need to go higher. I believe mine defaults to 1.050v for VCCIO. Using ASUS P8P67 PRO and 16GB Corsair Vengeance 1600 9-9-9-24-2t-1.5v and perfectly stable at 1.050v VCCIO.
> Run Prime95 Blend for 12 hours + to check for stability


Ok. Thanks..

I thought I needed to increase by using all sata ports for raids







.

Sorry my english, im use traductor







.

Thanks again..

P.D "EPU Power saving MODE" (in bios) set to enable, disable it better?


----------



## The Avenger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifers*
> 
> Ok. Thanks..
> I thought I needed to increase by using all sata ports for raids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Sorry my english, im use traductor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Thanks again..
> P.D "EPU Power saving MODE" (in bios) set to enable, disable it better?


If overclocking you need to disable it. If not you can leave it enabled if you want


----------



## grifers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Avenger*
> 
> If overclocking you need to disable it. If not you can leave it enabled if you want


OK thanks. I disable better.

Thanks again!


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *essanbee*
> 
> •Added BIOS 2302 for P8P67 Deluxe.
> Anybody tried the 2302 update yet? I am on 2103 w/my deluxe and don't see any compelling resons to update.


I updated yesterday again. So far ive dropped .010v from my offset and pll down to 1.5125v and shes lookin like she might be stable.


----------



## pc-illiterate

update for me

loading oc profiles, my offset voltages are changed to 0.855v
doesnt matter if its set to + or -

be careful kids!


----------



## essanbee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> update for me
> loading oc profiles, my offset voltages are changed to 0.855v
> doesnt matter if its set to + or -
> be careful kids!


I remember reading a post about a Asus BIOS bug that will alter the Offset voltage values when switching between profiles. Always check before restarting...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1006753/figure-out-what-killed-my-i2500k-asus-bios-bug/0_50


----------



## pc-illiterate

and thats from a very old bios. its a shame they fixed a bug that came back

on the other hand, when i had negative offset it was -0.895v and i lol'd and restarted. it used the offset number i had saved, -0.010 according to cpu-z

hey ASUS, fix the damned bios and test them before you release!!!!!


----------



## BK-201

I couldn't get my ASUS AI Charger to work in s5 power state on my P8P67 EVO, EPU is disabled and is running on BIOS 2302.

Any advise on what else I can try to get it working?

Edit:
Enabled "Power On by PCI-E" and got it working.


----------



## R o x

... the Station-Drivers download of •Atheros AR3011 Bluetooth Driver/Suite: 7.4.0.126 (under the P8P67 deluxe spoiler) delivers a virus after unpacking called Marburg









'less serious' than Ebola i'd say *wink* ... still, be warned ...


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R o x*
> 
> ... the Station-Drivers download of •Atheros AR3011 Bluetooth Driver/Suite: 7.4.0.126 (under the P8P67 deluxe spoiler) delivers a virus after unpacking called Marburg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'less serious' than Ebola i'd say *wink* ... still, be warned ...


No issues with me. I scanned with MSE and Malwarebytes.


----------



## R o x

... my MSE didnt detect it either; malwarebites i got no experience ... Panda found, grabbed and removed it for me ...

edit: downloaded again, scanned before unpacking with 7zip: no virus detected; scanned after unpacking: virus found and removed.


----------



## grifers

I cant upgrade new bios "3207", the error is "Image integrity check failed". I proob to download bios in another site (Asus site), and same problem. I proob upgrade from USB Boot, from hard disk, etc....Same error.

Can help me anything?. Another BIOS no problem to read, only this new "3207".

Thanks in advance and sorry my english.


----------



## SimpleTech

^^What board revision do you have? Make sure you're downloading the correct one.


----------



## grifers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> ^^What board revision do you have? Make sure you're downloading the correct one.


First revision I think, I Bought 02/02/2011

Yes, downloaded version 3207 on this thread (ASUS P8P67 EVO). I never had problems when upgrade previous versions. Now I have 2302 version and no problems to upgrade when this version put here in this Thread.

Sorry my english again. Thanks


----------



## SimpleTech

For some reason I thought it said you had the Pro.









Have you tried renaming it to 3207.ROM or something similar?


----------



## grifers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> For some reason I thought it said you had the Pro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried renaming it to 3207.ROM or something similar?


Yep, I tried renaming "ASUS.rom" and same problem. My motherboard es ASUS P8P67 EVO first revision. I Never had problems to upgrade with previous versions, only this







.

I send mail to Asus support anyway.

Thanks for help and sorry my english :/.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifers*
> 
> Yep, I tried renaming "ASUS.rom" and same problem. My motherboard es ASUS P8P67 EVO first revision. I Never had problems to upgrade with previous versions, only this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I send mail to Asus support anyway.
> Thanks for help and sorry my english :/.


Stop saying sorry my english, once is enough.


----------



## Outcasst

The 3207 BIOS is incompatible with B2 boards.


----------



## The Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> The 3207 BIOS is incompatible with B2 boards.


im not so sure thats true.

There isnt anything in the BIOS that would effect the changes to B3 with the fixes to Sata hardware.


----------



## robalm

Well I updated from Network Connections Software 16.8.1 to 17.0 a few weeks ago.
But I got huge problems, when I would turn off the computer I got random BSOD (because off Intel Network Connections) I tried everything (put everything in bios at stock) but I got the same problem.
So finally I made a new windows install, but shortly after I installed the Intel Network Connections 17.0 came the same BSOD when i rebot the pc.
Eventually, I drove the old Intel Network Connections 16.8.1 and it works perfect, from then I have never had a BSOD.

Is it fixed in version in the Intel Network Connections 17.1 version?


----------



## sofakng

Is it better to use the Intel P67 6.0 Gb/s SATA ports or the Marvell ones? Does it matter?


----------



## psyside

Can anyone explain me why i cant install the latest chipset drivers?

The latest version is : *9.3.0.1020 (that version i download and install) yet i got this after installation?*


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sofakng*
> 
> Is it better to use the Intel P67 6.0 Gb/s SATA ports or the Marvell ones? Does it matter?


From what I've read, the Intel ports are the ones to use. You can't boot from the Marvell and I've heard that even trying to run them concurrently with the Intel ports causes all sorts of issues (especially with SSD's). I'm running a bootable RAID at the moment off my Intel 6.0 ports and plan on building a second RAID...but I'm going to buy a PCI-E RAID card instead of messing with the Marvells (which I don't think do RAID, anyway but I'm not even going to use them for single 6.0 drives; leaving them completely disabled full time).

Others might have more to say.. .


----------



## The Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psyside*
> 
> Can anyone explain me why i cant install the latest chipset drivers?
> The latest version is : *9.3.0.1020 (that version i download and install) yet i got this after installation?*


you cannot update the chipset drivers

they will always be the revision created at launch.

Unless Intel chooses to fundamentally change the way the INFs are presented to the OS, it will never change.

Newer installer revisions only contain INFs for newer chipsets.


----------



## psyside

Aha, thanks! that's what i thought as well, but wasn't sure


----------



## Quave

Hi,
I've P8P67 Deluxe (b3). Yesterday i flash newest bios (3207) and now i've problems with boot - stop on asus logo. When windows start i dont have any problems. I flash bios few times with clrtc (i removed battery for some times) but it don't help me. I tried flash bios from uefi but dont read bios file (*.rom). What can be wrong?

My config:
i7-2600k
Asus P8P67 Deluxe
GTX470
A-Data 2x4GB gaming series cl9
Samsung F3 500gb
2x samsung 2tb
old Hitachi 160gb

And i've one questions about C3 and C6 state - asus reperair it or computers still hanging during work?


----------



## Yeahitsgotahemii

I just wanted to say. I flashed the most recent BIOS for my WS Revo, and it flashed flawlessly. (there is a reboot between the update, so don't muck with the pc.) I am stable once again at 4.8ghz. I must say ASUS really did a fantastic job with this MoBo. The automatic overclocking functions blue screen my machine everytime, the switch on the board and the bios one though, not sure why seems a little strange. Anyways just throwing my 2 bits in here. Anyone considering the purchase of a new board, if the WS Revo is in your price range its well worth the bucks!!!


----------



## Nivity

Im sure this have been answered before but could not find it.

I have a P8P67 Pro Rev 3.0 and wondering if latest bios works good with Ivy Bridge 3570k, and is it possible to clock and ivy with that bios? (I mean any decent results compared to like Z77 board)

Don't really wanna buy a 3570k if I can't clock it, since I got a 2500 (non K) version atm, after the clock and might aswell buy a Ivy in that case.

Thanks.


----------



## The Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Im sure this have been answered before but could not find it.
> I have a P8P67 Pro Rev 3.0 and wondering if latest bios works good with Ivy Bridge 3570k, and is it possible to clock and ivy with that bios? (I mean any decent results compared to like Z77 board)
> Don't really wanna buy a 3570k if I can't clock it, since I got a 2500 (non K) version atm, after the clock and might aswell buy a Ivy in that case.
> Thanks.


IB in general doesnt overclock as well as SB. They chose to use some crappy thermal paste rather than fluxless solder under the heat spreader and tanks the thermals.

unless you can get one dirt cheap, I wouldnt bother with IB if you have a 2500, its just not worth it for the small speed bump.

assuming keeping yout p67 pro:

1. Poor overclocker
2. No PCIe 3.0
3. Potential loss of 2nd x16 slot


----------



## pc-illiterate

if anyone with a p8p67 evo has updated to the new 3207 bios and is not having problems with a 2500k, please let me know. my board/chip combo has worked pretty well with the 2302 bios. lower vcore to be 4.8ghz stable.
i dont really want to update if it isnt helping anyone but the ivy bridge guys.


----------



## The Mac

yeah, same here.

There is a new ME firmware in there, and it requires a 2-boot process to complete.

If there isnt any advantage, ill stick with 2302.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

So, what's the final word? is this new 32xx UEFI BIOS compatible with B2 boards? or just B3?


----------



## The Mac

B3 only, B2 has been locked out due to the ME update.


----------



## mcbyte

Since the latest bios update for the P8P67 Pro B3, with a slight overclock (system in signature), the system clock is getting behind 3-4 minutes each few hours.... is it overclocking/frequency issues or somethings else? any body getting such results?

Update: it is always 3 minutes behind, any specific reason?


----------



## furyau

The new 3301 Bios for the P8P67 has given me a whole day of headaces...

First off, the new bios apparently can not boot moddified HD6950s. If you have a modded GFX firmware, you need to revert it or get a different GFX card. For some reason if you edit the GFX bios with RBE or another editor in any way, the new 3301 bios can not handle it. One Beep and then three beeps is the error and it was tough to pinpoint.

Secondly, Windows Update gives a "WindowsUpdate_80072EE2" error. I have reformated three times now.....I reboot, install Ethernet drivers and then the even though the internet works, Windows update fails....

Any ideas??


----------



## furyau

Turns out, I needed to clear CMOS and flash 3301 again.

This fixed up the Windows Update issue. Would not update even on a fresh install, or on the image I had that was working prior to 3301 flash.

Now just to get 3301 working with my HD6950 flashed with a HD6970 bios.


----------



## Nightstalk3rs

I also have issues with my modded 6950 card, so please let me know if you find any sort of fix, or hear about a new bios update that fixes this issue. I thought I bricked my motherboard updating to the 3207 bios and it turns out it was the modded bios for my video card.


----------



## sppmaster

Hi to all members.
Does anyone know about Erratic cpu fan readings. I possess Asus P8P67 and Arctic cooling freezer 7 Pro Rev.2 and I have the same wrong cpu fan readings. Is there a solution to this possible incompatibility.
Thanks.


----------



## pc-illiterate

have you tried disabling qfan control ? thats the only fix on the post you linked at toms.
you could also buy a 4-pin pwm fan. if that doesnt fix it, i really dont think you can do anything else.
i dont even know why anyone buys the freezer 7. the 212+ is cheaper on sale and does at least as well. and yes i realize after looking they dropped the price recently. there is no reason for any cooler manufacturer to use a non-pwm fan. they save maybe 50 cents per fan.


----------



## sppmaster

I've tried to disable it and in this case the readings are OK, but the fan spins at full speed. The fan has 4 pins and is PWM controlled.


----------



## gaul

anyone have link *downgrade* BIOS P8P67Pro rev 3.1 ?
im with 3207 (newest) got problem PCIX read / run 8x only

8x ( only )









this link http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1629404, not working to my mobo









AFUWINx64 says *" BIOS does not support AFU "*


----------



## pc-illiterate

Just flash to old bios. Should go no problem directions in the link are the same for up or down grade.
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20070215223109668&board_id=1

*edit* followed your link.
put the rom file on a flash drive formatted to fat32. boot to bios. load optimized default values. reboot with flash drive in. go to ez flash utility. flash to old/new bios. reboot when it finishes. remove your flash drive during the reboot. always works for me.


----------



## Crabby654

So I am horrible at finding new drivers and I noticed its been over a month since this has been updated. Have the driver updates been silent or this thread not maintained? Just curious if I need to do some hardcore driver searching!


----------



## gaul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> Just flash to old bios. Should go no problem directions in the link are the same for up or down grade.
> http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20070215223109668&board_id=1
> *edit* followed your link.
> put the rom file on a flash drive formatted to fat32. boot to bios. load optimized default values. reboot with flash drive in. go to ez flash utility. flash to old/new bios. reboot when it finishes. remove your flash drive during the reboot. always works for me.


nope, when i'll try downgrade here :


----------



## pc-illiterate

wow gaul is all i can say. ive flashed to new and reflashed to old. i have no idea why you cant.
what bios are you trying to flash to ?

put your gpu under load and check gpu-z again. did you check it under load also ?


----------



## gaul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> wow gaul is all i can say. ive flashed to new and reflashed to old. i have no idea why you cant.
> what bios are you trying to flash to ?
> put your gpu under load and check gpu-z again. did you check it under load also ?


3207 to 2302

already check on load, here :


----------



## pc-illiterate

do you have a gmail account for google talk ? i can send ya bios download.

just want to make sure, when you boot into bios, go to ez flash, bring up the flash drive with bios roms, it tells you anything other than the 3207 bios is outdated ?

*edit* nevermind. i see you have a pro not an evo. doubt theres a difference but, you know.

edit number *2*
did you do this ?

*Please update Bios twice when update from previous Bios version, then need CLRTC.


----------



## gaul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> do you have a gmail account for google talk ? i can send ya bios download.
> just want to make sure, when you boot into bios, go to ez flash, bring up the flash drive with bios roms, it tells you anything other than the 3207 bios is outdated ?
> *edit* nevermind. i see you have a pro not an evo. doubt theres a difference but, you know.
> edit number *2*
> did you do this ?
> *Please update Bios twice when update from previous Bios version, then need CLRTC.


i have YM, if we need ?
*Please update Bios twice when update from previous Bios version, then need CLRTC" ---> Perhaps it's from 2302 update to 3207, not downgrade from 3207 to 2302 coz how can i got twice while i cant touch the first ( always saya outdated )

anyway thx 4 advice


----------



## The Mac

you cant downgrade to a prior code branch...

ie you cannot downgrade from 3xxx to 2xxx.

you can downgrade within each branch. ie any 3xxx to any other 3xxx

Asus has clearly stated that they intentionally placed that limitation on the bios.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac*
> 
> you cant downgrade to a prior code branch...
> ie you cannot downgrade from 3xxx to 2xxx.
> you can downgrade within each branch. ie any 3xxx to any other 3xxx
> Asus has clearly stated that they intentionally placed that limitation on the bios.


that would explain why i was able to downgrade and a few havent been able to after going to 3207. i wasnt in the 3000 yet. i was still in 23xx.


----------



## The Mac

yeah ,its one of the reasons i havent gone to the 3xxx branch.

People have been having issues, and i dont want to be stuck in the branch if i dont like it.


----------



## The Mac

here is a work around to avoid Asus lockout if you really cant live with 3207.

http://smarttechtips.blogspot.com/2012/08/how-to-donwngrade-asus-bios.html

*Word to the wise: You take a SERIOUS risk of bricking your board by doing this. There is a reason ASUS doesnt want you to do it.*


----------



## pc-illiterate

and thats the reason i will not refer anyone to any thread with that method.


----------



## The Mac

there are instances where its nessisary, if you flashed your 6950 with a 6970 bios for example, 3207 wont post.


----------



## gaul

@ all = thx PORBLEM SOLVED, *MOBO defect* and i'll already RMA it
now PCIX 16x


----------



## guido1993

As someone already pointed out, a few posts before this one.

Is this thread going to be updated ever again? I am speaking about the awesome job SimpleTech was doing. It looks like he disappeared, because doing some hardcore research, I could find updated drivers he didn't post yet.

I have been following this thread since I got my P8P67 Deluxe, and I'd like to keep following it for updated drivers etc









Any idea?


----------



## sppmaster

Yes indeed if this thread is updated once, please include links to the Android utility /ASUS RC Bluetooth Utility/ and Windows 8 drivers, utilities, etc. for P8P67.


----------



## guido1993

Yahoo!








SimpleTech updated the thread again with new drivers!


----------



## merwan

was looking to see if i have latest updates for my mobo asus p8p67 pro. what is 'Intel Management Engine Driver'? is it needed?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *merwan*
> 
> was looking to see if i have latest updates for my mobo asus p8p67 pro. what is 'Intel Management Engine Driver'? is it needed?


No it isnt needed from what i read.
Cany post links from my phone. Google and find the info on windows 7 forums. Seems to be more liability than anything else.


----------



## merwan

Thanks rep


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## DeltaVictor81

Hey all, need some advice here.

Just got back from a year-long deployment and got very rusty on the OC'ing stuff...

I'm currently running the p8p67 pro (Rev 3.0) on version 1502 (03/02/2011) with 2600k, OC'd to 4.7ghz... 1.36v max temps are around 68c under prime95 stressing.

I have no intention changing processor to Ivy Bridge; is there any reason to update to newer BIOS? Any major improvements that'll allow me a better OC? I saw some posts with some problems regarding 3207... how's 2303? 2103?

Lastly, I really don't remember all the minor tweaks I made or why I made them to get my OC but it's stable right now... is there a good CURRENT OC guide for the p67 pro w/ 2600k on one of the newer bios builds? I know I could go through each page of my bios copy all my current inputs, but I admit I need some refresher training on what each option does again! Now that it's been quite a while since released, are there definitive "safe" ranges of voltages / temps for this thing?

Thanks...


----------



## Wuest3nFuchs

Good Morning .

is it true that on Asus Boards http://forum.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4412784&postcount=43 with ACPI on is HPET on ?!


----------



## pc-illiterate

you should have the hpet option in bios. it is enabled by default. however, it is disabled in windows by default. i enabled it in windows and cant say if it has helped or hindered me.
and remember, those boards are on a different chipset and socket.

i hope this answered your question. if not, i didnt understand your question.


----------



## guido1993

Hey again









I'd like to know what are the firmwares that I can update on my P8P67 Deluxe.
So fare I have on last version the Marvell ports one, the Intel Raid OROM and the Management Engine.

These are 3, is there anything more I can update? Either via updating the bios or pure flashing,

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guido1993*
> 
> Hey again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know what are the firmwares that I can update on my P8P67 Deluxe.
> So fare I have on last version the Marvell ports one, the Intel Raid OROM and the Management Engine.
> These are 3, is there anything more I can update? Either via updating the bios or pure flashing,
> Thanks in advance!


Realtek PXE and Intel Lan.

Both of which can be found here: http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/48085-gigabyte-modified-bios.html#post422647


----------



## guido1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Realtek PXE and Intel Lan.
> Both of which can be found here: http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/48085-gigabyte-modified-bios.html#post422647


I downloaded both of them.
I updated Realtek's without any problem, just a DOS executable file.

On the other hand, I could not find how to place the .rom file of the Intel Lan in my Bios image or anything else







Any idea?


----------



## pc-illiterate

i wouldnt install/enable intel management engine. possible security leak/weakness.
if youre not using the marvell ports, why update them or even have them enabled in bios ? hell i even have my realtek lan disabled. i disabled everything im not using. less juice for the board to use lol


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guido1993*
> 
> I downloaded both of them.
> I updated Realtek's without any problem, just a DOS executable file.
> On the other hand, I could not find how to place the .rom file of the Intel Lan in my Bios image or anything else
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea?


When you open up MMTool, the link ID should be 8086,1503 (or 8086,1502).


----------



## Deo Domuique

Guys, for the P67 chipset, you now have Chipset Drivers 9.3.1.1007.

Extracting and manually updating, it updates all Intel drivers in Device Manager... For example, I went from 9.2.0.1011/1016/1021/1026 to 9.2.0.1031...

It this correct for my old Motherboard? Currently I manually rolled back to old Chipset Drivers. Is there anyone else with P67 and 9.0.2.1031 drivers in any of the instances ( USB Host Controller / PCI-E Root Port / P67 LPC Interface Controller etc )?


----------



## Yahar

well I installed the 9.3.1.1007 chipset first, but it gave me older version of drivers. I looked at station drivers and there was 9.3.0.1025 inf. I installed it instead, and it gave me the most latest drivers (9.2.0.1031) (driver date 10.9.2012) on nearly everything.

OP: I don't think the 9.3.1.1007 works properly. It gave me like 1year+ old drivers in device manager in nearly everything.


----------



## malmental

i5-2500K - P67 Overclocking

ASUS P8P67 WS Revolution B3 (nf200)
(PLEASE NOTE THESE ARE MY ACTUAL SETTINGS AND ONLY A BASE FOR OTHERS.)

* hit multiplier to 44
* disable turbo boost
* disable speed spectrum
(some motherboards will disable turbo when speed spectrum is disabled)
* LLC - regular or medium (x45 and below)
* Phase Control - optimized
* enable internal PPL overvoltage
* enable execute disable bit
* enable Intel Virtualization Tech
* disable CPUID Maximum
* disable overspeed protection
* CPU @ 120%
* CPU voltage - offset mode (-0.020)
* long and short duration times, set them both to 150...
* make sure power saving features are enabled:
C1E, C3/C6, CPU EIST
* set hardware monitor | fans no less than 62.5%
* XMP RAM
* save and exit
* boot into windows

default voltage levels with multi up to x43: 1.24-1.26V
multi x44 up to x47 voltage: 1.30 - 1.375v

LLC - load line calibration
x45 = medium / x49 = high

CPU temp: idle @ 30C (package) / load @ 61C
CPU cooling: CM TX3 with dual 92mm fans (push/pull)

tweaked my 2500K unit....


----------



## OHGreat

I have to say I'm really disappointed that I updated to the 3603 Bios on my P8P67 LE board last week, Only reason I upgraded was because it stated better compatibility with Windows 8! Turned out that was a big mistake. RAID and my IDE DVD burner were working fine before the upgrade. I have 2 64GB SSD drives in RAID that worked just fine with the 1104 BIOS. After the update upon power up the RAID array fails. There is nothing wrong with the RAID array. If I hit the reset button before it boots through the BIOS the RAID will come up fine so they introduced some power on issue with RAID and why its failing. The IDE DVD burner does not even show up anymore. Use to show in the BIOS but now it does not. I have tried the jumper reset, removing the motherboard battery and nothing fixes it. Would like to easily go back to the 1104 BIOS but that isn't as easy as just flashing it back(Didn't know that up front). After my rant here is there anything I might be missing other then the obvious stuff I already tried? Already talked with ASUS support and they were no help with this. I believe I am stuck waiting for another BIOS to come out at this point.


----------



## malmental

no offense but the IDE needs to go anyways...


----------



## ____

Windows 8 and IDE DVD burner... That's like replacing the tires on a Ferrari with Model T wheels.


----------



## OHGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> no offense but the IDE needs to go anyways...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *____*
> 
> Windows 8 and IDE DVD burner... That's like replacing the tires on a Ferrari with Model T wheels.


lol, there is almost zero need for DVD drives these days but that's not the point, The point is ASUS broke the BIOS and now 2 different functions no longer work when they should. All worked fine in 1104. Had no idea ASUS does not allow backward BIOS flashing else I wouldn't have done it. Will make me think twice about buying an ASUS board in the future.


----------



## guido1993

Version: 8.1.2.1318 Thanks agamoros.
5MB SKU
http://www.sendspace.com/file/juv44n

From here -> http://www.station-drivers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=3974

Does that suit my P8P67 Deluxe?

I am not sure about it since I thought it would be needed a 1.5MB SKU, and that's a 5MB SKU.

Thanks in advance


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OHGreat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> no offense but the IDE needs to go anyways...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *____*
> 
> Windows 8 and IDE DVD burner... That's like replacing the tires on a Ferrari with Model T wheels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, there is almost zero need for DVD drives these days but that's not the point, The point is ASUS broke the BIOS and now 2 different functions no longer work when they should. All worked fine in 1104. Had no idea ASUS does not allow backward BIOS flashing else I wouldn't have done it. Will make me think twice about buying an ASUS board in the future.
Click to expand...

I was able to roll back a BIOS flash on my ASUS P8Z68-V, I went from 35x back to 34xx (or something like that) just recently as I was trying to get out of a BIOS loop.
all I did was download the previous BIOS to USB stick and flashed it..

side note the BIOS flash didn't work and I returned the board but the rollback flash worked.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guido1993*
> 
> Version: 8.1.2.1318 Thanks agamoros.
> 5MB SKU
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/juv44n
> From here -> http://www.station-drivers.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=3974
> Does that suit my P8P67 Deluxe?
> I am not sure about it since I thought it would be needed a 1.5MB SKU, and that's a 5MB SKU.
> Thanks in advance


You need 1.5MB.

And the one I have listed, 8.1.10.1286, supersedes it.


----------



## pc-illiterate

intel mei is for remote acces to a pc as far as the p67 chipset is concerned...
http://www.w7forums.com/intel-management-engine-interface-t8962.html

uninstalled and disabled on mine and will stay that way.

on z77 chipsets i read its needed for trim support on ssd raid .


----------



## Deo Domuique

Yeah, we're O.K with the previous one, I think. We don't need this "newer" one, right?

Currently my Firmware: 8.1.10.1286 Driver 8.1.10.1275

Although, generally, I feel I'm losing my time with MEI and I take risk without reason. I don't think I ever need this, but anyway.

Incidentally, truly thank you, OP. You're doing great job keeping us up-to-date.


----------



## OHGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I was able to roll back a BIOS flash on my ASUS P8Z68-V, I went from 35x back to 34xx (or something like that) just recently as I was trying to get out of a BIOS loop.
> all I did was download the previous BIOS to USB stick and flashed it..
> side note the BIOS flash didn't work and I returned the board but the rollback flash worked.


I really wish it was that easy and in the past on other motherboards I have had it was, I tried going back to the old one but trying to flash it just gives me a message out of date BIOS, even tried to change the date stamp but it still knows its the old BIOS. After reading the first post in this thread I don't dare try the hack they had to try and downgrade as I saw several bricked motherboards trying that method so I guess I am stuck until ASUS brings out a new BIOS and it hopefully fixes the issues they have caused. Really kind of ticks me off that I am not allowed to downgrade by ASUS!

Ugh, was happy for all of 5 mins. they released a new BIOS 3608, unfortunately for me it fixes none of the problems I am having.


----------



## pc-illiterate

too bad a new bios chip isnt cheaper...


----------



## psyside

So its possible to downgrade if i update my BIOS to 3510 on my Maximus extreme iv? should i make some special steps in order to avoid issues? thanks.

BTW i'm using 2302 atm.


----------



## pc-illiterate

You cant downgrade from one number series to another easily or without a chance to brick your board. Thats why i wont go to 3xxx to try out a 3570k. I wont be able to go back to 2301 where i am now and having NO problems.


----------



## psyside

Yes but i read you can downgrade to any 3xxx when you already update from 2xxx so its fine, can't get like 4 different bad BIOS versions, its Asus afteral


----------



## malmental

I wonder is certain boards are allowed to rollback a BIOS flash.?
Like I stated earlier I was able to rollback a flash on my old P8Z68-V.
it was an older revision 1.0 model though, not sure if that means much..
I went from 3402 back to 3304


----------



## pc-illiterate

Yes you can roll back in the same number series bios. 3xxx to a lower 3xxx or a 2xxx to a lower 2xxx. You cant go from a 3xxx to a 2xxx.
All you do is load the old bios in flash update like you updated but you load an old bios instead of a newer bios.


----------



## malmental

thanks man that explains it...


----------



## Nivity

No matter what clock I try my comp is unstable with Asus P8P67 Pro and a 3570k.
Guess I have to fork out for a Z77 If i wanna run it with some clock


----------



## malmental

mine is fine, 3570K on Z68.
even my 660 Ti is showing PCI 3.0 in my GPU-Z report...
I'm using the first Ivy BIOS update and it seems there is now a second but I do not feel the need to re-flash..


----------



## Nivity

My comp freeze no matter what settings I try with my mobo ;/
There is only 1 bios aswell for it.
They dont really support the P67 series anymore so everything is kinda dated.

But until I get a new mobo Ill just run it stock, not to much of a loss in gaming really.
My 7870 also shows up PCI-E 3.0.


----------



## malmental

what BIOS are you on now.?


----------



## Grief

The P8P67 Pro kind of being left behind in the Bios department.


----------



## ucode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> intel mei is for remote acces to a pc as far as the p67 chipset is concerned...
> http://www.w7forums.com/intel-management-engine-interface-t8962.html
> uninstalled and disabled on mine and will stay that way.
> on z77 chipsets i read its needed for trim support on ssd raid .


IIRC MEI is required for some overclocking software and some software flashing tools. Remote access is mainly for the systems with the 5MB SKU, not the P67 with 1.5MB SKU.

AFAIK there is no requirement for ME firmware to be able to have trim support, at least it works just fine if ME is disabled on my P67.


----------



## whitek

quick question on the Sabertooth x79 - if you are using both 16x pci express lanes, with dual PCI lane cards, will it block the poor old PCI 2.0 lane ? or is there enough room there? that little 2.0 pci lanes was one of the main reasons I was looking at this board. seems like a poor design choice if it is blocked...


----------



## malmental

there is enough room for dual (dual slotted) cards...
I think if only using dual cards (two) then yo might be able to get two (triple slots) in there instead of dual slots..


----------



## Greatskeem

Hi guys, what is currently the most stable and good bios update for the Old P8P67 Pro(One with the affected sata degradation) that will also recognize GTX 670's as I'm thinking of upgrading and also stable when overclocking the CPU.(Currently at 4.6GHZ very stable)

Thanks.(My current Bios is pretty old but very reliable)


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greatskeem*
> 
> Hi guys, what is currently the most stable and good bios update for the Old P8P67 Pro(One with the affected sata degradation) that will also recognize GTX 670's as I'm thinking of upgrading and also stable when overclocking the CPU.(Currently at 4.6GHZ very stable)
> 
> Thanks.(My current Bios is pretty old but very reliable)


sure you do not want to upgrade / replace motherboard now or has the SATA degradation not bothered you.?


----------



## Greatskeem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> sure you do not want to upgrade / replace motherboard now or has the SATA degradation not bothered you.?


It hasn't happened yet, I was stressed at first until I just said when the time comes it comes,it still hasn't happened, apparently it could take 2 years even.

When that time comes, I'll be looking into a new PC as it is,I don't want to re-build my PC again.


----------



## malmental

that's logical...


----------



## forgrimm

Bios/UEFI Version 3602 for the P8P67 PRO REV 3.1 is out (*NOT* for the REV 3.0!)

Code:



Code:


P8P67 PRO (REV 3.1) BIOS 3602
1.Improve compatibility with Windows 8 OS.
2.Improve system stability.
3.Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
4. Fixed Nvidia GTX 680 hang when runing with UEFI driver.
5.Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

2012.11.22  update

Download it at
dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8P67_PRO/P8P67-PRO-REV31-ASUS-3602.zip

Someone at a German Forum had problems, though: After flashing (and of course clearing CMOS),
his P8P67 PRO REV 3.1 wouldn't detect his 24 GB of RAM anymore...


----------



## Greatskeem

@Forgrimm, Have you got time to answer my question about Bios, Please?

Which current Bios is most stable and good with overclocking that will allow me to put in my new GTX 670's?(Rev 3.0 the one with sata degradation)

Thank you.


----------



## malmental

what BIOS are you on now.?


----------



## Greatskeem

I'm on 1850(Beta).


----------



## malmental

NO BETA.!


----------



## KGB7

How do i save BIOS settings on to a USB stick or on to HDD/SSD, etc?

I have 3 profiles saved in BIOS, and I dont want to lose them when flashing new BIOS firmware.

I have Sabertooth P67.

Thanks.


----------



## The Mac

Anybody try the new 3602 bios yet? They are out for most boards now.


----------



## guido1993

Same changelog as the previous BIOS? (for the P8P67 Deluxe, at least!)


----------



## Silver_WRX02

hm.. The New bios for Deluxe doesn't drop the multiplier with Speedstep and C1E both enable.


----------



## The Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guido1993*
> 
> Same changelog as the previous BIOS? (for the P8P67 Deluxe, at least!)


i looked back at several, they all pretty much say the same thing.

Not particularly helpful.


----------



## Deo Domuique

I wonder why the rev. 3.0 did not get this:

P8P67 PRO (REV 3.1) BIOS 3602
1.Improve compatibility with Windows 8 OS.

Incidentally, if you are on Windows 8 and you install new BIOS within OS with AI Suite, download the one for Maximus V M/B. They haven't update the utility for P8P67. It works normally, though. I installed only the ASUS update. Then, I wanted to uninstall it because I consider it bloated crap, but the process wasn't easy. It left a lot of "leftovers" behind, such as services and other crap. Manually disable all ASUS-related in services and delete the folders. Use ccleaner registry if you want for further cleaning.


----------



## KGB7

I flashed Sabertooth P67 with 3602 today, windows loads a few seconds slower, SSD/HDD activity light is less active during OS load, other then that everything else is the same.


----------



## grifers

"Image integrity check failed" again with the new BIOS. Asus P8P67 EVO B2 here.

I cant upgrade the lastest BIOS, this "3602" and "3207" BIOS, both have the same problem "image integrity cheack failed".

Crap ASUS, crap


----------



## Catscratch

Are you trying from USB stick ? Check usb stick file system. If it's fat32, reformat with NTFS, or vice versa. And get a hashing utility that can give you crc32 or md5 of a file so you can check copied files if they are intact. (crc32 matching source file)

Here are the EVO changelog, the only difference is GTX 680 compatibility.

P8P67 EVO BIOS 3602
1.Improve system stability.
2.Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
3.Fixed Nvidia GTX 680 hang when runing with UEFI driver.
4.Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at:

I'm not gonna try the new bios because nothing's wrong atm with 3207. Especially after I set my rams to 1n (1t), I don't get services crashing (on random starts) or memtest errors. Weird, the rams are actually rated for 2n(2t)


----------



## grifers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Catscratch*
> 
> Are you trying from USB stick ? Check usb stick file system. If it's fat32, reformat with NTFS, or vice versa. And get a hashing utility that can give you crc32 or md5 of a file so you can check copied files if they are intact. (crc32 matching source file)
> Here are the EVO changelog, the only difference is GTX 680 compatibility.
> P8P67 EVO BIOS 3602
> 1.Improve system stability.
> 2.Enhance compatibility with some USB devices.
> 3.Fixed Nvidia GTX 680 hang when runing with UEFI driver.
> 4.Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at:
> I'm not gonna try the new bios because nothing's wrong atm with 3207. Especially after I set my rams to 1n (1t), I don't get services crashing (on random starts) or memtest errors. Weird, the rams are actually rated for 2n(2t)


The problem (I think) is my revision, is B2. The lastest bios is only for B3 revision.

anyway I'll try what you say







.

Thanks.


----------



## Catscratch

ah ok. asus only lists evo rev3.0 (b3) on their website.


----------



## BIOHazard87

I've been running the 3602 BIOS on my P8P67 Deluxe (rev 3.0 B3) for a day or two now since it came out, haven't noticed any issues with it so far.


----------



## malmental

thanks for the update...


----------



## The Mac

so, the big question is: is there any compelling reason to update to the new bios?


----------



## KGB7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac*
> 
> so, the big question is: is there any compelling reason to update to the new bios?


Just do it!


----------



## Catscratch

I still follow the first ever BIOS upgrade rule from the past. If you don't have problems, do not update.


----------



## malmental

sometimes you have to... sometimes you don't.
the BIOS update for me was nice and the GIU BIOS became a smoother experience as well.


----------



## The Mac

Im happy with 3509, so if there are no performance upgrades, i dont see the point of having to redo all my bios options.

Its a PITA.


----------



## F4lkon

Hi, which BIOS should I load if I have P8P67 Pro rev. B3.
I am asking because in support files are only P8P67 Pro or P8P67 Pro rev. 3.1 ?


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *F4lkon*
> 
> Hi, which BIOS should I load if I have P8P67 Pro rev. B3.
> I am asking because in support files are only P8P67 Pro or P8P67 Pro rev. 3.1 ?


http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8P67_PRO/#download


----------



## KGB7

Any one getting a random BSOD when using Offset Setting for CPU voltage?? Had this issue with previous BIOS as well.

Mobo: Sabertooth P67.


----------



## guido1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KGB7*
> 
> Any one getting a random BSOD when using Offset Setting for CPU voltage?? Had this issue with previous BIOS as well.
> Mobo: Sabertooth P67.


That's a quite obvious lack of vcore


----------



## guido1993

Is there any way to check the S.M.A.R.T. status of my 3 hard disks in raid 5 plugged into Intel 3 Gb/s ports?


----------



## malmental

you need to read one of the overclocking guides..
one from here (OCN) or one that I based my overclock off of..
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1578110


----------



## The Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guido1993*
> 
> Is there any way to check the S.M.A.R.T. status of my 3 hard disks in raid 5 plugged into Intel 3 Gb/s ports?


try CrsytalDiskInfo

show all the actual smart diagnostics.


----------



## Deo Domuique

Guys, anyone who has experience on Creative X-Fi cards and Realtek onboard?

I'm on Windows 8 and I wanted to try onboard, because as you might know, Creative, unlike Realtek, doesn't do the best job out there on drivers support. What I'd like to know is, X-Fi drivers have CMSS-3D in which I can make stereo sound to be playing evenly from all of my 5.1 speakers ( Upmix mode: Stereo Surround -//- Stereo Envelopment: 50% ).

I'm not looking for fake 5.1 effects like Pro Logic II and other crap. I simply would like all stereo sounds to be playing evenly from all of my 5.1 speakers. The "Speaker Fill" is horrible, as most of you might agree. It makes my rear speakers being anemic and generally the effect is bad. The thing is, on Chrome with normal version of Flash ( not the PAPI built-in version ), it does what exactly I'd like... So, is there a way to make something similar generally, for mp3s, AVIs etc?

For now I reinstalled the X-Fi card. Otherwise, I would keep the onboard since Realtek does great job on drivers and I don't see any major difference. This CMSS-3D also does great job, whatever the PC plays, the sound fills my whole room. I mean, with Realtek's "Speaker Fill" I feel my speakers are being wasted.

P.S. I heard this Realtek's "Speaker Fill" option works better on x86 systems while on x64, it's problematic... Is it true?


----------



## The Mac

I believe what you are looking for is a "Quadaphonic" mode...

Creative has new drivers out in october, have you tried those?

You might be able to upmix with the dolby digital live tools...

you also might wan to look into AC3 filter, or that other progrm i cant remeber the name of that allows resampling...


----------



## Deo Domuique

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac*
> 
> I believe what you are looking for is a "Quadaphonic" mode...
> Creative has new drivers out in october, have you tried those?
> You might be able to upmix with the dolby digital live tools...
> you also might wan to look into AC3 filter, or that other progrm i cant remeber the name of that allows resampling...


I use the latest beta driver for Windows 8 ( 16 Nov 12 ). I found a trick to make it stop resetting my settings every time I boot. It's O.K., I just wanted to stay with Onboard, but anyway. I've searched more and many guys with 5.1 speakers have the same problem. Unfortunately, there isn't a solid solution -I've to stay with X-Fi. Thank you, anyway!


----------



## Deo Domuique

There is a new version of Intel Chipset Drivers, seemingly WHQL: 9.3.1.1009

On P67 it installs the version 9.2.0.1031 ( 09/10/2012 ) while the previous version ( 9.3.0.1026 ) installs 9.2.0.1032 ( 10/05/2012 ) -strange, but anyway. Better stay with the current, 9.3.0.1026.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deo Domuique*
> 
> There is a new version of Intel Chipset Drivers, seemingly WHQL: 9.3.1.1009
> On P67 it installs the version 9.2.0.1031 ( 09/10/2012 ) while the previous version ( 9.3.0.1026 ) installs 9.2.0.1032 ( 10/05/2012 ) -strange, but anyway. Better stay with the current, 9.3.0.1026.


Yup, that is why I didn't update it. Same thing happened several months ago.


----------



## KGB7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guido1993*
> 
> That's a quite obvious lack of vcore


Lack of vcore is not the issue.


----------



## pc-illiterate

random bsod as in, during light load or idle ?
if yes, it is a lack of vcore. go to a lower llc setting. keep idle volts up so it doesnt crash from a lack of vcore.
what is the bsod code ?

sorry for the revival of a dead thread.


----------



## Yahar

Is there any place to look for realtek sound driver update notes? Can't seem to find any and they seem to update those drivers pretty fast


----------



## webtax

i'm still on bios 2103 (p8p67 pro 3.0) , might have to upgrade.. had some hard lock-ups on windows 8 (and only windows 8, win7 and other o.s. are rock solid) not sure what is the cause yet.. maybe the audigy drivers, i'll have to recreate the lockups first,

edit: just got another one (still on 2103)


----------



## The Mac

could be just about anything...lol

although, as you mentioned, creatives crappy drivers seems a good starting point...


----------



## ucode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webtax*
> 
> i'm still on bios 2103 (p8p67 pro 3.0) , might have to upgrade.. had some hard lock-ups on windows 8


The second 3xxx update (3602) doesn't seem so bad so far, a few new settings I'm not sure of though.

Never had any problems with W8 on 1xxx though. It was a modified BIOS so don't know if that made a difference or not.


----------



## malmental

P8P67 WS Revolution (B3) BIOS 2105 - this is what I'm running.
I have IB recognition but not upping from my 2500K in there now.

best BIOS I have had on this board.
ASUS also says that if you have a B1 or B2 stepping board then send it in for RMA.


----------



## pc-illiterate

i had really good results with 2103 and thought i'd try the 2302(?). its been great so far. i dont see me flashing to anything new unless i HAVE to.


----------



## webtax

, upgraded to 2303 too. No trouble so far, but haven't oc' yet

on win8 changed creative drivers but still hangs, looks like it may be related to flash's 'enable hardware acceleration', as if i opened many videos with that ticked, i get the hang soon, but if i deactivate it, still hasn't lock up

i'll just keep with seven for some more time and try eight later on


----------



## The Mac

been on 2302 for a while, no issues to report..

Seems more stable.

I used to occasionally get stalls on cold boot, that seems to have gone away.


----------



## Deo Domuique

http://218.210.127.131/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

New Realtek Network Drivers 7.067/8.010

It's the Realtek's website I posted above.


----------



## danielkza

I had been running an OC on my i5 2500K + P8P67 PRO B2 for a while, and I decided to tweak it a bit now, and found out that per-core Turbo settings don't work at all. I start LinX for a single thread, set the affinity to a particular core, watch the loads at 100%/0%/0%/0%, and yet all cores stay at the 4-core-load Turbo speed. I'm running BIOS 2303 (can't update further due to B2 revision). I'd appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## guido1993

We need some updates on drivers, here


----------



## malmental

what's to update.? if it's not broke then don't fix it..


----------



## guido1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what's to update.? if it's not broke then don't fix it..


Drivers update, a load of them









http://www.station-drivers.com/ Check out the last few days


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guido1993*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> what's to update.? if it's not broke then don't fix it..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drivers update, a load of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.station-drivers.com/ Check out the last few days
Click to expand...

graphics drivers, maybe a BIOS update if needed but nothing else to update...
so I repeat... If it's not broke then don't fix it.
SSD firmware.?

can't think of anything else.


----------



## guido1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> graphics drivers, maybe a BIOS update if needed but nothing else to update...
> so I repeat... If it's not broke then don't fix it.
> SSD firmware.?
> 
> can't think of anything else.


Drivers:
INTEL Chipset Device Software 9.4.0.1016 WHQL
INTEL Rapid Storage Technology (RST) 12.0.0.1083 WHQL
INTEL Management Engine Interface (MEI) 9.0.0.1310 WHQL

Firmware:
INTEL Management Engine (MEI) 8.1.30.1350 WHQL

These are just a few new drivers / firmwares that recently came out


----------



## malmental

I don't mess with all those unless I have a problem or it's a substantial benefit...


----------



## guido1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malmental*
> 
> I don't mess with all those unless I have a problem or it's a substantial benefit...


Meh







I am just excited to update every single firmware I can, every single time I can!


----------



## The Mac

yeah, im a ****** like that too...

lol


----------



## guido1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac*
> 
> yeah, im a ****** like that too...
> 
> lol


They should introduce clinics to cure from "Compulsive drivers and firmwares updating" issues, definitely


----------



## Deo Domuique

I don't see a new BIOS mentioning:

1. Support Windows 8 OS.

What could they fix? Some incompatibility with sleep mode, for instance? I get an error in the Event Viewer every time I wake my PC up. Also, some features on task manager? I'm not sure, though... Only Z77 got this update, and Z68 if my memory serves me correct. I don't think it would be difficult to do it. Well, I'm back on Windows 7 anyway, just saying...


----------



## AEfkha

Hi !

This link seems broken (P8P67 Deluxe / Pro etc ...) :

> Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.70 (6.0.1.6809)

Is there any new driver ?


----------



## guido1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AEfkha*
> 
> Hi !
> 
> This link seems broken (P8P67 Deluxe / Pro etc ...) :
> 
> > Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.70 (6.0.1.6809)
> 
> Is there any new driver ?


Nope, but here is a fixed link for ya









http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false


----------



## Hackcremo

Hello guys, I am currently using BIOS 2303 on my P8P67 Pro (Rev 3.0).
I want to upgrade to BIOS 3602 would be the latest BIOS available.
Can I just skip one level of BIOS, flash directly to 3602 from 2303..??


----------



## guido1993

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackcremo*
> 
> Hello guys, I am currently using BIOS 2303 on my P8P67 Pro (Rev 3.0).
> I want to upgrade to BIOS 3602 would be the latest BIOS available.
> Can I just skip one level of BIOS, flash directly to 3602 from 2303..??


Indeed you can


----------



## getyasome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AEfkha*
> 
> Hi !
> 
> This link seems broken (P8P67 Deluxe / Pro etc ...) :
> 
> > Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.70 (6.0.1.6809)
> 
> Is there any new driver ?


Version R2.70 (6.0.1.6844)

http://www.station-drivers.com/page/realtek_audio.htm


----------



## R o x

... howdy Getyasome !

could you possibly advice how to update ME firmware on a P8P67 Deluxe B2 board from 7.1.52.1176 to, what appears to be the last, 7.1.60.1193,
or would the latter be for Lenovo notebooks only ?

http://www.station-drivers.com/page/intel%20chipset.htm

ps wanted to ask this on the dedicated ASUS messageboard, but for some reason can't post messages there anymore (while logged in !)

BIG thanks ia!

R o x


----------



## Crabby654

Yay he's alive! Moar updates! I am so happy my go to thread is back up.


----------



## SimpleTech

*What's Changed?*

*4/6:*

Intel Management Engine Driver: 9.0.2.1345
Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.70 (6.0.1.6865)


----------



## SimpleTech

*What's Changed?*

*4/8:*

Realtek High Definition Driver: R2.71 (6.0.1.6873)


----------



## malmental

nothing has changed and my P8P67 WS Rev B3 (NF200) still kicks-ass!!!!!!
only problem is my 300R case is front USB 3.0 and the WS Rev ain't having it...








oh well, not using it anyways..


----------



## The Mac

?

there are header adapters you can buy...


----------



## malmental

not sure, never looked into it....
and now you have me curious about it...









+rep for making me look for it.
now this might just be the final reason to not give up my P67 board...


----------



## malmental

something like this:
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/15261/cab-629/FrozenCPUcom_Internal_USB30_Male_to_Internal_USB_20_Female_Adapter_Cable_OCU67.html


----------



## The Mac

yuppers...

my p8p67 deluxe has 3.0 headers, why doesnt your ws?

edit: nm, looked it up, they are both on the backplane. could use this instead:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/20pin-header-2-USB-type-male-Internal-External-USB-3-0-Adapter-2-ports-/120919432662


----------



## malmental

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac*
> 
> yuppers...
> 
> my p8p67 deluxe has 3.0 headers, why doesnt your ws?
> 
> edit: nm, looked it up, they are both on the backplane. could use this instead:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/20pin-header-2-USB-type-male-Internal-External-USB-3-0-Adapter-2-ports-/120919432662


can't use that one I do not think..


----------



## The Mac

That one plugs into the 3,0 ports on the backplane, and plugs into the front conntector for your case

It should work provided your front connector is the correct gender.

It will give you fiull 3.0 for the the front case connectors, rather than 2.0 for the other one.


----------



## malmental

oh yes, I forgot to come back and acknowledge just that...








but I did look into that as well.


----------



## R o x

... guys, regarding USB 3, check this out, and then page 5 specifically: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/usb-3-uas-turbo,3215.html

I already got my Syba SD-PEX20112 coming


----------



## SimpleTech

*What's Changed?*

*4/22:*

Realtek High Definition Audio Driver: R2.71 (6.01.6886)


----------



## FastLinkMan

hi guys,

i have a p8p67 rev3.0 mobo

are these driver required or optional?

*- JMicron JMB36X Controller Driver

- Marvell SATA Controller Driver

- Intel Management Engine Driver

- intel Management Engine Firmware*

thanks


----------



## The Mac

the last two are optional.


----------



## narukun

P8P67-M Pro new Bios 3701


http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20130523114904475&board_id=1&model=P8P67-M+PRO&page=1&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## webtax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R o x*
> 
> ... guys, regarding USB 3, check this out, and then page 5 specifically: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/usb-3-uas-turbo,3215.html
> 
> I already got my Syba SD-PEX20112 coming


oh well , i never had faith on that glued controllers that fill features.

Btw i just stuck on 23xx bios, as my lock up problem was definetly the flash hardware acceleration. I'll see when i change the graphic cards if i can enable it and it doesn't lock up, but it works fine this way


----------



## ____

Boo, I want 500 MB/s speeds, even though 120 MB/s between my USB3 hard drives is pretty fast already.

Thanks again for this thread, OP, it was really useful to get all my drivers in one place. T'was a good adventure.


----------



## malmental

I have no reason yet to get rid of my P67.
Running straight SSD so no SRT and no use for Virtu either.
All that rig does really is game.


----------



## The Mac

There are tumbleweeds rolling through this thread....


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac*
> 
> There are tumbleweeds rolling through this thread....


My P67 Sabertooth kicking arse still @ 5.0ghz (2700K) ... nearing two years of use. Best ever ...

Won't be upgrading ..certainly not to Ivy E


----------



## The Mac

ditto, my deluxe hasnt had a single issue [email protected] 24/7.


----------



## meloj17

Any ]one have Xfire issues on the deluxe or any of the p8z68 boards? I'm struggling to get 2 7950s to xfire, and it could be the lanes.


----------



## The Mac

doubtful. have you disabled ULPS?

and this thread is for P67, not Z68


----------



## ryosaeba86

sorry,
the bios 3602 with the last orom for p8p67 evo???
thanks


----------



## Mize

Need some help here...I think this started after flashing the latest bios some months back but I've been traveling and not gaming much...
Anyway, my P67 Sabertooth rig was fine for a long time. I upped it to 2x GTX 680s a while back and the water loop is solid with the 2600k running at 4.3GHz for well over a year.
The big problem is IDLE reboots. It tends to reboot 1-2 times per day, usually when I'm not there. HWMonitor shows crazy low mins for Vcore (like 0.2) but I never see these in practice.
I have C1, C3 and C6 disabled and running manual Vcore at 1.35v seems to help a little but it doesn't remedy the idle reboots completely. I have load line etc, all on extreme.

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mize

Hoping someone will chime in here.
My offset doesn't appear to be working correctly. With offset set to Auto I'm at VID=1.3611 at 4.3GHz under load. With offest set to either + or - 0.03 my VID drops to 1.3511 which makes NO sense at all (it shouldn't go the same way for + and -.

Any ideas? C1 enabled. C3/6 disabled.


----------



## pc-illiterate

auto offset is the same as auto voltage. as for + and - .030 , are you sure? as you said, it doesnt make sense.


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> auto offset is the same as auto voltage. as for + and - .030 , are you sure? as you said, it doesnt make sense.


I only did this quickly before work, but I'm pretty confident that I switched from + to -...I ran auto and my issue is idle reboots. I checked VID with RealTemp after booting on auto at 4.3 and firing up prime95. VID was at 1.3611.

I then rebooted and added an offset of +0.02 (with the thought that this would make my max Vcore 1.38 and pull up my Vcore at idle so chance of reboot would be lower). Rebooted and now VID was 1.3511 and Vcore was running at 1.34...huh? I can understand VID might not read correctly now that I've added and offset and I though, "gee, a positive offset LOWERs Vcore...ok"

So I reboot and change the offset to -0.03 (heat's not an issue as I have a very good water loop) but then on reboot VID is still 1.3511 and Vcore is running 1.34 still...I used TurboV (which says Vcore is 1.205 or something like that) and bump the TurboV "vcore" to 1.26 ish and now Vcore is up to 1.38 under load.

And that's when I went to work....


----------



## pc-illiterate

VID is what the cpu thinks it wants to work and offset isnt added to that. what bios are you on? tell us when you get home and maybe we can get you sorted.
honestly, the easiest way to set-up offset voltage is to start with offset. set multiplier what you want. set offset to + or - .005 boot and run prime. if it crashes, raise offset and if stable you can start lowering offset and wait for a crash then go back to the last stable offset.


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> VID is what the cpu thinks it wants to work and offset isnt added to that. what bios are you on? tell us when you get home and maybe we can get you sorted.
> honestly, the easiest way to set-up offset voltage is to start with offset. set multiplier what you want. set offset to + or - .005 boot and run prime. if it crashes, raise offset and if stable you can start lowering offset and wait for a crash then go back to the last stable offset.


I have no issues with overclocks on full load. Heck I've run this CPU at 4.6 GHz at 1.38v before.
My issue is idle or near-idle reboots. Happens approximately 1-2 times every 24 hours so it's insanely frustrating to "test" for since every change means wait a day to see what happens. My last idle reboot took about 36 hours.


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> VID is what the cpu thinks it wants to work and offset isnt added to that. what bios are you on? tell us when you get home and maybe we can get you sorted.
> honestly, the easiest way to set-up offset voltage is to start with offset. set multiplier what you want. set offset to + or - .005 boot and run prime. if it crashes, raise offset and if stable you can start lowering offset and wait for a crash then go back to the last stable offset.


Okay, quick question...to what value is the offset added ?


----------



## Mize

I'm back.
My P67 Sabertooth is running BIOS 3602 (latest). I'm currently running at 4.5 with offset of +0.05 and my Vcore is reading 1.34v. I'm prime95ing and Furmarking as I type this. I did lower my LLC just now to moderate as high LLC is associated with idle reboots. It's interesting that a +5 offset at 4.5GHz is giving me a LOWER Vcore than when I was on auto at 4.3 GHz...? Is 3602 somehow a dorked BIOS?


----------



## Mize

doh...with the lower LLC the lower Vcore is Vdroop...I know because when I disabled the load I get a short spike to 1.39v before dropping to 1.05...

So after furmarking for hours with prime95 running and then a bit of CivV it idle rebooted last night at 3 AM.

This is 4.5GHz with +0.05 offset and LLC mid/high. Totally stable at speed but idle reboots...


----------



## Mize

Is there any application that will log Vcore to a file so I can see it's behavior prior to an idle reboot?
HWMonitor Pro will log, but it doesn't write the file until you tell it to stop logging so that's no help. The old motherboard monitor app could do this, but I think it's long gone...
I get min Vcores in HWmonitor like 0.3 and craziness and this is without a reboot. I'm suspicious that Vcore is dropping way low and causing these reboots but would like to see just how low since I assume if it really is dropping to 0.3 and lower it isn't something I can correct with offset increases. Would something like that be indicative of a motherboard failure or a CPU failure or a PSU failure???


----------



## pc-illiterate

speedfan can log but i dont know how to setup logging. i never used that feature.


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> speedfan can log but i dont know how to setup logging. i never used that feature.


Thanks. I haven't used Speedfan for a couple years...kinda forgot about it.


----------



## pc-illiterate

well it doesnt support our mobos mize as far as the fan speeds go. but it SHOULD read the voltages just fine. if it can read them, it can log them.


----------



## Mize

Okay well I went home and lunch (no reboot yet!) and speedfan is now logging. Only change today was bumping the offset a bit more and switching phase control to optimize. HWmonitor did NOT have a very low value (yet) since this AM.


----------



## pc-illiterate

good. i hope it works out now.


----------



## Mize

Almost 24 hrs with no idle reboot. Too soon to celebrate but getting close. HWMonitor now *does* show a Min Vcore of 0.14 but Speedfan didn't catch any such thing in its logs so...maybe HWMonitor is goofy. Next test is whether it's the offset bump or the phase->Optimize that fixed things (assuming I can go another 24 hrs with no idle reboot).

Edit: was still reboot-free at lunch today...


----------



## Mize

Back for suggestions. System finally did an *idle reboot* last night at 2:20 AM after approximately 38-40 hours stable.
How does one diagnose such a thing?
Speedfan never caught a low Vcore (minimum was 1.06 which is fine and common in the Speedfan log).

Help. Please.


----------



## Mize

Still no joy. Bumping offset a bit each day and still getting idle reboots.


----------



## The Mac

I had to lower my OC by 1x a few months ago due to BSODs...

You cold try AIDA64 as well, its very comprehensive with sensors.


----------



## Mize

I'll check out AIDA64. I'm approaching 48 hours without and IDLE reboot and my fingers are crossed. Just kept upping my offset. The annoying thing is that I can prime/furmark for days at much lower votages...I just can't idle. LOL.


----------



## Mize

Nevermind. It idle-rebooted at 2 AM last night.
Great. Just great.


----------



## The Mac

Try a replacement power supply. If nothing else, it will rule out noisy power.


----------



## Yahar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mize*
> 
> Nevermind. It idle-rebooted at 2 AM last night.
> Great. Just great.


Have you tested whether it does this at stock clocks lately, after switching to Nvidia? Because it seems odd to me the reboots have happened at 35-40h mark.

You said you updated to GTX 680 lately, if so which drivers are you using? There was a bug in Nvidia drivers of 32x.xx, called "36 hour TDR BUG" which caused BSOD and happened at around 36h mark. I am not sure which driver fixed it, but it should be fixed on the newest ones, not 100% sure.


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac*
> 
> Try a replacement power supply. If nothing else, it will rule out noisy power.


Yeah, I have to dig an older Toughpower out of a closet somewhere around here...


----------



## Mize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yahar*
> 
> Have you tested whether it does this at stock clocks lately, after switching to Nvidia? Because it seems odd to me the reboots have happened at 35-40h mark.
> 
> You said you updated to GTX 680 lately, if so which drivers are you using? There was a bug in Nvidia drivers of 32x.xx, called "36 hour TDR BUG" which caused BSOD and happened at around 36h mark. I am not sure which driver fixed it, but it should be fixed on the newest ones, not 100% sure.


The 680 SLI isn't that new, but it could be this...except I'm on 331.82 driver. I'll google this TDR bug and see if it's in 331.82.

I'm guessing most likely is some VRM oddity on the MB or a power supply issue. I could also try a pretty ridiculous offset (it's water cooled so heat isn't a huge concern), but I have confirmed it idle reboots even at stock clocks.

Thanks for the replies!!


----------



## Mize

OK, I'm upping the offset even more but not optimistic. I fear that crappy AC power has damaged either my PSU or MB. I've installed a line filter between AC and my UPS so I'm hopeful that any future damage can be avoided...now, assuming that one of these is damaged, which do the ocn experts think is more likely the damaged part given the symptom of idle - not load - reboots? I.e. if I'm going to drop uncertain $ on one of these, which would you pick first?

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mize

FWIW it was a dying PSU...not a MB setting...









Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mize*
> 
> FWIW it was a dying PSU...not a MB setting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


ow that hurts the wallet. on the plus side of that though, you can move the psu to a new rig. the mobo would be stuck. glad you got it sorted.


----------



## The Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mize*
> 
> FWIW it was a dying PSU...not a MB setting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


had a feeling...


----------



## Mize

Yeah, I was in denial. I have three PSUs die over the last 8 years. In every case the 12v rail went soft.


----------



## The Mac

unusual, heavy ovcerclocks?


----------



## Mize

Actually I suspect it's just crap wiring in my house...although I have an iMac that's going on 8 years with no issues...at this point I have a Tripp Lite line conditioner on the outlet going to a good Cyberpower UPS and then to my gaming rig...let's hope that's enough to prevent further failures.


----------



## gigis

Hello,

I'm new here and i'm new with Asus Motherboards, all my motherboards were Intel until now.

I recently bought a Asus P8P67 and i tried it with a Intel i3 3240 Ivy Bridge processor. It didn't work. i know, it's made for Sandy Bridge, but after searching for some info and bios updates, i saw the update for i3 3240. OK! Downloaded it, copied to a memory stick, went into BIOS EZ Updater and when selecting the ROM update it says something about "checking error". The actual ROM was the last on Asus's website, 3602 i guess.

I know the Rev version is written on the motherboard, but after searching for that, i came across a tiny mark that says rev 1.02.

What should i do? How can i update the BIOS firmware? Is there any way i can update it from Windows?

Thanks.


----------



## The Mac

Wich P8P67? vanilla? there is no 1.02 for Vanilla.


----------



## gigis

Hi,
I don't really know. It's not new and i only have the motherboard. It only says P8P67 and Rev 1.02, but if i search for it on Google, i get pictures of P8P67 B3 and with a little luck and large picture found, the tiny Rev mark also was 1.02.

So i think it's B3. I don't know what that means.

By looks, it's this one: http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P8P67/overview/

This is the picture of a B3 found on Google: http://content.hwigroup.net/images/products/xl/117273/asus_p8p67_b3.jpg

If you look close near the P8P67 mark it says Rev 1.02

Thanks.


----------



## The Mac

Thats just the pcb revision, ignore that.

Its Vanila P8P67

if you can get into the bios it should give you the revision.

The original boards were recalled and replaced with new boards due to a SATA problem

its most likely B3.

try this bios: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8P67/P8P67-ASUS-3602.zip

if it errors out, try this one: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8P67_REV_3-1/P8P67-REV31-ASUS-3602.zip


----------



## gigis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac*
> 
> Thats just the pcb revision, ignore that.
> 
> Its Vanila P8P67
> 
> if you can get into the bios it should give you the revision.
> 
> The original boards were recalled and replaced with new boards due to a SATA problem
> 
> its most likely B3.
> 
> try this bios: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8P67/P8P67-ASUS-3602.zip
> 
> if it errors out, try this one: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8P67_REV_3-1/P8P67-REV31-ASUS-3602.zip


Ok, will do. One more question:

Is there a way the memory stick should be? I know it must be empty formated with Fat32 only containing the ROM file.
Is that necessary?


----------



## gigis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac*
> 
> Thats just the pcb revision, ignore that.
> 
> Its Vanila P8P67
> 
> if you can get into the bios it should give you the revision.
> 
> The original boards were recalled and replaced with new boards due to a SATA problem
> 
> its most likely B3.
> 
> try this bios: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8P67/P8P67-ASUS-3602.zip
> 
> if it errors out, try this one: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1155/P8P67_REV_3-1/P8P67-REV31-ASUS-3602.zip


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gigis*
> 
> Ok, will do. One more question:
> 
> Is there a way the memory stick should be? I know it must be empty formated with Fat32 only containing the ROM file.
> Is that necessary?


This is what i get with both of the provided ROMs. Someone from a computer service told me to try updating it from Windows.

And i came across with another problem. ASUS Suite doesn't install, ASUS Update says i don't have a Asus motherboard.

2014-11-2020.35.04.jpg 2199k .jpg file


----------



## The Mac

did you buy this used?

it looks like the flash is corrupted.

post a picture of the ez setup screen


----------



## gn22

Sorry to post in such an old thread, but I JUST got an old board.

I'm SURE its a B2 revision, is there ANY WAY to get around the "SATA bug" or is the board useless ?

I've been able to update the bios to revision 2303, but can't get any farther, all newer bios's produce an error about the bios not being compatible...


----------



## webtax

anyone found a fix for the resume sleep issues?

updated to 3602 bios, and started having sleep issues, won't resume from deep sleep, was fine before on 2303

edit: seems like you can't downgrade to 2xxx? oh boy, well got the 3xxx branch to test.. will be long time considering i need to wait for it to go to deep sleep, no idea how much time is that

edit2: might not be the only issue, it fails at restarting, need to press power button. I think it did this before, but not everytime like it does now.
gonna test the sleep problem on another windows installation today.


----------



## pc-illiterate

i have a restart problem. it fails to post so i have to hit the restart button again. im still on 2302? bios myself. i heard long before that it wasnt possible *easily* to downgrade to a lower bios. i still want to be on 21xx right now. best bios i had.


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> i have a restart problem. it fails to post so i have to hit the restart button again. im still on 2302? bios myself. i heard long before that it wasnt possible *easily* to downgrade to a lower bios. i still want to be on 21xx right now. best bios i had.


Lol, why did u flash your bios?

Anyways, if you want to downgrade your bios, I think you can use this guide.

http://smarttechtips.blogspot.com/2012/08/how-to-donwngrade-asus-bios.html

I've never downgrade a BIOS before, so I am not exactly sure.

Another way is to download the bios you want and try to re-flash it again in hope of reverting it back to what you want.


----------



## pc-illiterate

it can only back-flash in the first numbers series, 21xx to 21xx or 23xx to 23xx or 3xxx to 3xxx. you cant go from 3xxx to 2xxx. if you want to follow a guide, go ahead. when asus tells you, and others have said it too, youll brick your board, listen to them. im not buying a new bios chip for a mobo when i can stay where i am seeing no reason to update bios. others have bricked theirs. i wont follow in their footsteps.

i updated my bios because it was supposed to have a higher degree of stability in overclocking. i dunno. marketing bs if you ask me. they wanted people to think they actually kept testing the boards and were finding improvements.


----------



## fatboyslimerr

I realise this thread and this motherboard are getting on in years but I just picked one up used and it appears to be a sorry specimen.
The box says B3 revision but CPU-Z and in the BIOS it says B2 SB stepping - which I hear is unfortunate and caused a massive recall?
Is it the SATA II or SATA III ports that eventually degrade? Maybe irrelevant but my PCB says rev 1.01.

Secondly I'm on 2303 BIOS and I understand I can't flash anything newer due to being on the B2 stepping. Also not entirely sure on driver choices as my only options are B3 or B3.1 revs.

I haven't had much luck overclocking either and I've had to settle for 4.4GHz 1.385v as anything higher in terms of voltage or multiplier isn't stable.

Can anyone offer me any advice or info regarding B2 stepping problems, BIOS and overclocking? I've read multiple guides and tweaked all the voltages but none make the system more stable over 4.4GHz.

Appreciate it guys!


----------



## ASUSfreak

Here's some info... you might try to contact ASUS and explain your "problem"

But it's only bug was that a SATA port MIGHT not work 100% that's all... (I know, I know, I can't live with it either







)

http://event.asus.com/2011/mb/Identify_B3_Motherboards/

EDIT: but your "overclock problem" might be caused by the B2 version but I don't think so... Silicon Lotery... sometimes you get a good CPU, sometimes you don't









I'm @ 4.6GHz 24/7 using 1.4V


----------



## The Mac

what is silkscreened onto the board?

some numbnuts may have flashed the wrong bios.


----------



## zazzn

Hi Guys,

I noticed there is a 3801 bios for the p8p67-LE, since the p8p67 is virtually the same I suspect this can be flashed on the p8p67. The reason I need to flash is i'm having a comparability issue. 3703 states it updates PCI-E compatibility. My issue is when a NVME PCIE drive is installed into the secondary PCIE slot, and there is ram in B2 dimm slot the machine will not post and will have a memory error LED on. If I remove ram from that slot all works well and if I remove the PCIE card and put back in the ram it works as well!!

I've tested every other slot and swamped around the ram configurations and even tested completely different ram. Nothing seems to work..

Any suggestions?


----------



## The Mac

There is usually hardware differences between a vanilla and an LE edition.

Most likely some of your hardware wont work if you flash it (assuming it will let you)


----------



## zazzn

The only diff I see on the spec sheet is the as media controller over the MARVELL.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac*
> 
> There is usually hardware differences between a vanilla and an LE edition.
> 
> Most likely some of your hardware wont work if you flash it (assuming it will let you)


----------



## The Mac

there is usually firmware contained in the bios for the different controllers.

I doubt it will let you flash it.


----------

